# BIRCHBOX March 2014 - Spoilers



## RenoFab (Feb 17, 2014)

Here we go!!


----------



## wahina83 (Feb 18, 2014)

Updates


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2014)

I was just looking at my box history last night, and, man, things get a lot better for me once spring rolls around! I'm hoping for a box full of things I can pack for a weekend away, like shower gel, hand cream, lip balm/non-plumping gloss, some sort of leave-in hair conditioning stuff (serum,oil,spray -- not sure which I would prefer), and toothpaste (I love Marvis but am rarely willing to spend the money/points on it). That combination would be perfect. Edited because whoops. Last *night*, not last *month*.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm just hoping for a nice balance, and NO TEA!!! (I like it, but it's been like fake lashes on Ipsy, way too much in a very short period!) In my ideal Birchbox world, I'd have one makeup, one hair, one skin, one bath-and-body and either nails or "lifestyle" product. Fortunately the vast majority of my boxes have been good; I rarely have had serious box envy or punishment boxes; and while the tea overkill has gotten on my nerves, tea in my home does get put to good use.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

(I'm posting the FAQs since we're still on the first page. If a mod would prefer to post them, feel free to remove this post!)

FAQ's!  Every month, we get lovely new people with questions.  We want to give you a resource to help people quickly (because we love helping here!).  If you see someone asking a common question (what is a clicky truck, what is the app trick, etc), just come to the first page of this thread, find my post, quote it, and edit out the parts you don't need.  Hope this helps!

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q:  Why does my box only show that Iâ€™m getting 3 items?*

A:  Donâ€™t worry!  The box contents are still updating.  Birchbox guarantees that youâ€™ll get 4-6 items, so youâ€™re getting at least one more!  Just be patient and the box will update with more items soon.

*Q: How do I know what number box Iâ€™m getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current monthâ€™s box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, youâ€™ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.

*Q:  What is a â€œclicky truckâ€?*

A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to â€œAccount Settingsâ€, youâ€™ll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).

*Q:  Whatâ€™s the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box?*

A:  A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription.  If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, youâ€™ll just get a regular box from that month.  But if youâ€™ve been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then youâ€™ll get a Welcome Box â€“ which will have several items from previous Birchboxes. 

*Q:  What is a â€œpunishment boxâ€?*

A:  A Punishment box is not an official Birchbox thing.  Sometimes people get boxes that they donâ€™t like.  Either they feel that the items are completely off from the profile they set up, or they just got items that they personally will never use.  It is based entirely off of opinion â€“ one personâ€™s Punishment Box can be someone elseâ€™s Best Box Ever!

*Q:  What is Box Envy?*

A:  Box Envy happens when you get a box with items you donâ€™t want, but you see someone else get a box that would have been just PERFECT for you!

*Q:  How can I do a trade?*

A: Sometimes, youâ€™ll get an item that you just donâ€™t want or canâ€™t use.  Thatâ€™s the risk we all take with getting subscription boxes.  Donâ€™t worry, you can trade it!  You can either create a trade thread through the regular channel or post in the Birchbox-specific trade thread for that month.  If someone has created a trade thread, theyâ€™ll post the link in this thread (and once I see it, Iâ€™ll try to update this post with it!)  Hereâ€™s a link to the regular trade thread area https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps  Please be sure to read the buy/sell/trade rules and comply with them.  Any trade talk in this thread is subject to deletion.

*Q:  Why is everyone asking how much boxes weigh?*

A:  Box weight is a great way to see if youâ€™re getting the same box as someone else.  Also, heavier boxes tend to contain larger (though not necessarily better) items like leave in conditioner, shampoo, etc.  Lighter boxes contain items like foil samples OR full-size makeup! 

*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what Iâ€™m getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what youâ€™re getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked â€œBox Historyâ€.  If itâ€™s an item that you havenâ€™t gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

*Q:  My box doesnâ€™t match the picture on the website! (i.e. items are missing or damaged, or you received something that wasnâ€™t listed in the box contents)  What do I do?*

A:  Birchbox has a great Customer Service Team.  Just email them at [email protected] and theyâ€™ll be happy to help you get it sorted out.

*Q: I said no perfume/hair products/nail polish/etc.! Why did they send this to me?*

A: There is literally NO WAY to opt out of anything.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just hoping for a nice balance, and NO TEA!!! (I like it, but it's been like fake lashes on Ipsy, way too much in a very short period!) In my ideal Birchbox world, I'd have one makeup, one hair, one skin, one bath-and-body and either nails or "lifestyle" product. Fortunately the vast majority of my boxes have been good; I rarely have had serious box envy or punishment boxes; and while the tea overkill has gotten on my nerves, tea in my home does get put to good use.
OH MY GOD THIS. I'm not a tea fan, but if I get it, it generally will get used...that having been said, British fiancÃ© = having lots of tea everywhere all. the. time., and if I see it in my Birchbox, I will cry, so I agree with you SO HARD on this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2014)

On the FAQ front: There needs to be something in there about "I said no perfume/hair products/nail polish/etc.! Why did they send this to me?" Answer: There is literally NO WAY to opt out of anything.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the FAQ front: There needs to be something in there about "I said no perfume/hair products/nail polish/etc.! Why did they send this to me?" Answer: There is literally NO WAY to opt out of anything.
Added this, good idea!


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 18, 2014)

I am firmly in the "no more tea" camp. Nobody in my house drinks it nor do any of my friends or family. I'm cool with getting chocolate, or foot wipes, or even another pen, but no more mother flippin' tea!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not even so much anti-tea; DH and I both enjoy it; but we are oversaturated as it is, and I thought that three months in a row of tea bags was just overkill. I understand that lifestyle extras are a Thing, but please Birchbox, a little variety!


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not even so much anti-tea; DH and I both enjoy it; but we are oversaturated as it is, and I thought that three months in a row of tea bags was just overkill. I understand that lifestyle extras are a Thing, but please Birchbox, a little variety!

I was somehow spared the Harney &amp; Sons tea this month but I'm sure they will send it to both accounts soon enough since they send me tea every time they offer it. I have received Mighty &amp; Ahmad teas on both of my accounts. Like I said, nobody I know drinks tea or if they do it is strictly Southern sweet tea on ice. lol

I would like to see them skip the lifestyle extras for a couple of months. They've been consistently including non beauty related items for the last few boxes and it's a trend that I'm not particularly enjoying.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was somehow spared the Harney &amp; Sons tea this month but I'm sure they will send it to both accounts soon enough since they send me tea every time they offer it. I have received Mighty &amp; Ahmad teas on both of my accounts. Like I said, nobody I know drinks tea or if they do it is strictly Southern sweet tea on ice. lol

I would like to see them skip the lifestyle extras for a couple of months. They've been consistently including non beauty related items for the last few boxes and it's a trend that I'm not particularly enjoying.
Exactly, some balance please! When I mentioned in an earlier post I preferred to see a mix that included "nails or a lifestyle extra," I think I was oversimplifying it. I'd have been fine with tea or those irritating little extras (and if anyone remembers those awful paper coasters from a few years ago, you know exactly what I mean!) *every once in a while*. I will agree BB has been a little lifestyle-heavy recently and really wish they would give an option to opt out of certain products--in my case, I am diabetic and REALLY wish they wouldn't send out sweets as frequently; plus there's no way to avoid upsetting a subscriber who for instance might follow Kosher/Halal laws and find out that a food product wasn't certified.

Also, this is why I'm on the brink of canceling Beauty Army. I have consistently skipped since November because each month I am not only offered repeats, but they all include tea and Sensa. I know the system doesn't know I'm dieting, but it still chaps my a$$ to see a diet product flung at me!

(edited to include additional paragraph.)


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 18, 2014)

I was really sad that I didn't get any Harney &amp; Sons tea last month, so if they're sending it out again this month... I really hope I get one of the boxes with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not even so much anti-tea; DH and I both enjoy it; but we are oversaturated as it is, and I thought that three months in a row of tea bags was just overkill. I understand that lifestyle extras are a Thing, but please Birchbox, a little variety!

I was somehow spared the Harney &amp; Sons tea this month but I'm sure they will send it to both accounts soon enough since they send me tea every time they offer it. I have received Mighty &amp; Ahmad teas on both of my accounts. Like I said, nobody I know drinks tea or if they do it is strictly Southern sweet tea on ice. lol

I would like to see them skip the lifestyle extras for a couple of months. They've been consistently including non beauty related items for the last few boxes and it's a trend that I'm not particularly enjoying. 


They have ALWAYS sent out  a lot of non beauty items as lifestyle extras.  I much prefer tea to all of the bars they used to sned out- larabars, lunabars, etc.  At least tea has other uses, even if you don't drink it.

A quick google search gave me these 49 uses for tea:

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/08/15/4-uses-for-tea/


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not even so much anti-tea; DH and I both enjoy it; but we are oversaturated as it is, and I thought that three months in a row of tea bags was just overkill. I understand that lifestyle extras are a Thing, but please Birchbox, a little variety!

I was somehow spared the Harney &amp; Sons tea this month but I'm sure they will send it to both accounts soon enough since they send me tea every time they offer it. I have received Mighty &amp; Ahmad teas on both of my accounts. Like I said, nobody I know drinks tea or if they do it is strictly Southern sweet tea on ice. lol

I would like to see them skip the lifestyle extras for a couple of months. They've been consistently including non beauty related items for the last few boxes and it's a trend that I'm not particularly enjoying. 


They have ALWAYS sent out  a lot of non beauty items as lifestyle extras.  I much prefer tea to all of the bars they used to sned out- larabars, lunabars, etc.  At least tea has other uses, even if you don't drink it.

A quick google search gave me these 49 uses for tea:

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/08/15/4-uses-for-tea/


I am aware that Birchbox has always sent out non-beauty related lifestyle extras. What they have NOT ALWAYS done in the past, but have been doing since November, is include a non-beauty related lifestyle extra EVERY month. That is what I object to, not lifestyle extras in general. If they want to send me something non-beauty related every month I wish they would at least send me more of the pens. I was one of the few people that was excited to get one. lol


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree on the tea.  I am a huge tea drinker, but I am getting tea in my February box and I also got it in December.  I'd like something different in the next few months.

That said, I do think I have been getting a pretty good variety of things recently.  I'm not sure what I am hoping for in my March box.  Maybe some more skincare items?  A scrub, toner, or moisturizer would be nice!


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm ok with the tea- I give it to my mom who loves it. I don't mind getting perfume either, but please no Juicy!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 18, 2014)

March spoilers already? I am hoping for a fantastic box, hopefully it will arrive on my birthday!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm excited for March!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm excited for March too!  I've been happy with my boxes lately...hope it stays that way.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 18, 2014)

Sometimes I try to mentally curate my dream box (well, realistic dream box). I guess if I had to pick one for March...


A tinted lip balm or lip scrub (lip scrub would be great!)
Sea salt spray (never gotten one from Birchbox, despite constantly getting hair products)
Something with hyaluronic acid in it (perhaps a balancing moisturizer?)
Either a snack or something stationary related since next semester starts on Monday

I finally tried the 100% Pure Night Cream I got in January. Holy crap. What a nightmare. The first problem is that it did absolute nothing to sooth the dehydration in my face after my showers at bedtime. Combine that with my indescribably oily skin, it felt like a heavy, greasy mask on top of my face. The worst part is that it broke me out something proper. I don't normally experience breakouts from new products, but this stuff did it to me really quickly. I'd really not like another sample from 100% Pure. This is the second product from them I haven't liked, and I'm not really inclined to try anymore.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 18, 2014)

> I finally tried the 100% Pure Night Cream I got in January. Holy crap. What a nightmare. The first problem is that it did absolute nothing to sooth the dehydration in my face after my showers at bedtime. Combine that with my indescribably oily skin, it felt like a heavy, greasy mask on top of my face. The worst part is that it broke me out something proper. I don't normally experience breakouts from new products, but this stuff did it to me really quickly. I'd really not like another sample from 100% Pure. This is the second product from them I haven't liked, and I'm not really inclined to try anymore.Â


 I have yet to get a 100% Pure product I like too. I got a blush stick and lipstick from Abe's Market last year. The texture was greasy and slid all over my face. The mascara from Birchbox a month or two back was ineffective at best. I devoutly hope not to see too much more from them as well.


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 19, 2014)

I will take all of the tea, ladies. 




 I'm hoping March brings some great, deluxe sized portable items. I'm gonna be couch surfing while doing an internship in a different city, so that would be oh so convenient.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 19, 2014)

Yay, I'm excited to start thinking about March boxes!  This month I would like to get a lip balm with spf and a nice body wash or lotion.  I also wouldn't mind tea.  I drink it pretty often and enjoy trying different brands and flavors.  I've been feeling left out since the past few times BB sent out tea I didn't receive any.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 19, 2014)

Off topic, but does anyone know if you purchase a gift subscription, do you get points for it? I was thinking of buying my sister a six month sub for her birthday, but I want to know if I'll get points for purchasing a $60 sub.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Off topic, but does anyone know if you purchase a gift subscription, do you get points for it? I was thinking of buying my sister a six month sub for her birthday, but I want to know if I'll get points for purchasing a $60 sub.
Yes, you do.  I purchased my mom a six month gift sub a few months back and got points for it.  Don't forget to get a plus two pack!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking forward to... TEA! Send me all the tea, Birchbox! I'm actually not being sarcastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, you do.  I purchased my mom a six month gift sub a few months back and got points for it.  Don't forget to get a plus two pack!

Oh, cool! Did you have to use a special code or anything to get points for the gift sub, or was it automatic? Also, would the plus two go to me or my sister? I don't care either way, especially since it'd just be more stuff for her to have. Just curious. Thanks for the help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, cool! Did you have to use a special code or anything to get points for the gift sub, or was it automatic? Also, would the plus two go to me or my sister? I don't care either way, especially since it'd just be more stuff for her to have. Just curious. Thanks for the help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The plus two will go to you. There will be a section where you can put the address for any of your purchases (your plus 2) and if you want it to go to your sister you can put the address in there, but it should automatically default to yours.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, cool! Did you have to use a special code or anything to get points for the gift sub, or was it automatic? Also, would the plus two go to me or my sister? I don't care either way, especially since it'd just be more stuff for her to have. Just curious. Thanks for the help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No, you should not need a code.  It should happen automatically.  The plus two will go to you.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The plus two will go to you. There will be a section where you can put the address for any of your purchases (your plus 2) and if you want it to go to your sister you can put the address in there, but it should automatically default to yours. 

Man. That's so cool. Thank you!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 19, 2014)

I am so ready for a March box. My Feb box was so wrong for me, and March is my bday month, so that means it will be good, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I could get: Benetint, Whish body butter, amika anything, lipstick, and some good nail polish. I wouldn't be sad to get a Chauo.


----------



## Kristen121 (Feb 19, 2014)

I would love some blush in my March box. I also wouldn't mind getting tea. I recently started drinking tea, so I would love to try some new brands/flavors.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 19, 2014)

Blush and Caudalie products sounds good to me!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 19, 2014)

I have 2 subs so I'm gonna wish for: Lipstick- I haven't received one in ages BP oil- I got it on my main acct last month but would love to get it on sub 2. This stuff is super awesome! Pore minimizer-still looking for my HG BB cream in a light shade Facial cleanser- fresh or caudalie would be fabulous A lovely soy candle as an extra--does BB ever do candles? Shower gel in a nice scent- coconut lime or something wonderful Shampoo/conditioner- Sulfate/paraben free please Dry shampoo-I can never have enough dry shampoo. I go through it so quickly! Please and thank you BBðŸ˜„


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so ready for a March box. My Feb box was so wrong for me, and March is my bday month, so that means it will be good, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I could get: Benetint, Whish body butter, amika anything, lipstick, and some good nail polish. I wouldn't be sad to get a Chauo.
Yay for March birthdays! My husband, sister and I also have March birthdays, along with 3 other family members. I always wondered what happened 9 months prior, which I think I've narrowed down to Memorial weekend. Your wish lish sounds awesome. I actually hope mine shows up on my actual birthday, and based on my past experience, there is a pretty good chance it will!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2014)

I think my main hopes at this point are hoping-againsts:  No mascara (don't wear it), liquid liner (ditto), red lipstick (I'm just overloaded on it), hair styling/hold products (hate them), lip plumpers (hate them and DO NOT NEED), perfume (unless we're talking about an indie/niche perfumer), sunscreen (can't wear it), or anything involving the term "anti-aging" (my sensitive skin *hates* it).  Or anything foundation-esque, since they can't get the right shade to me.  I am *not* going to wear something that's the wrong color all day just to see how it wears, even if I'm home by myself all day.

Always welcome:  Sparkly lip gloss (see:  benefit Sugarbomb.  I absolutely love that formula!), non-black eye pencil, body wash, hair oil (even though I have plenty of other brands, pleaseohplease send me some Beauty Protector oil!), leave-in hair conditioning treatment, hand cream, cream blush, and fruity or Earl Grey tea.  I love nail polish, but between my Square Hue and Scratch subs, I'm fine with not getting any from Birchbox.  I love eye shadow, too, but I have so much of those (plus my Glamour Doll Eyes addiction and subscription) that I'm good with not getting any from Birchbox.  (I also have plenty of eyeliner pencils, too, but "plenty" is not "enough," so they can keep those coming as long as they're not black or gray!)

Ooh!  I just noticed that they have added Marcelle waterproof eyeliner pencils to the store!  A friend in Canada sent me one of these (in Purple Rain) last year, and it was *amazing* and didn't melt on me like everything else I've tried including UD 24/7 pencils and stila smudgesticks, so I emailed Birchbox specifically to beg them to carry them.  And now they do!  And they're only eleven bucks!  I might have to break out that anniversary discount code after all!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

> I think my main hopes at this point are hoping-againsts:Â  No mascara (don't wear it), liquid liner (ditto), red lipstick (I'm just overloaded on it), hair styling/hold products (hate them), lip plumpers (hate them and DO NOT NEED), perfume (unless we're talking about an indie/niche perfumer), sunscreen (can't wear it), or anything involving the term "anti-aging" (my sensitive skin *hates* it).Â  Or anything foundation-esque, since they can't get the right shade to me.Â  I am *not* going to wear something that's the wrong color all day just to see how it wears, even if I'm home by myself all day. Always welcome:Â  Sparkly lip gloss (see:Â  benefit Sugarbomb.Â  I absolutely love that formula!), non-black eye pencil, body wash, hair oil (even though I have plenty of other brands, pleaseohplease send me some Beauty Protector oil!), leave-in hair conditioning treatment, hand cream, cream blush, and fruity or Earl Grey tea.Â  I love nail polish, but between my Square Hue and Scratch subs, I'm fine with not getting any from Birchbox.Â  I love eye shadow, too, but I have so much of those (plus my Glamour Doll Eyes addiction and subscription) that I'm good with not getting any from Birchbox.Â  (I also have plenty of eyeliner pencils, too, but "plenty" is not "enough," so they can keep those coming as long as they're not black or gray!) Ooh!Â  I just noticed that they have added Marcelle waterproof eyeliner pencils to the store!Â  A friend in Canada sent me one of these (in Purple Rain) last year, and it was *amazing* and didn't melt on me like everything else I've tried including UD 24/7 pencils and stila smudgesticks, so I emailed Birchbox specifically to beg them to carry them.Â  And now they do!Â  And they're only eleven bucks!Â  I might have to break out that anniversary discount code after all!


 Ooh! Thanks for the tip on the eye pencils! I don't have melting all over the place, but it's bad in the outer corners of my eyes... I'm constantly dabbing and wiping at it.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 20, 2014)

Does BB ever send out hair styling products? Besides hairspray, dry shampoo, salt spray, oil, or leave in conditioner? I'd love to try some blow out spray, mousse, or something volumizing for my fine hair!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 20, 2014)

just got a shipping confirmation on the beauty protector spray that was backordered


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

> just got a shipping confirmation on the beauty protector spray that was backordered


 Yay! Glad other people are getting theirs now too!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the last month of my annual sub so I hope it's good!  As much as I like BB, I'm not going to renew it (for now) so I can have fun with the stuff I already have.  I hate to cancel when I feel like my boxes have been getting better and better, but it's only an awesome box if you actually get around to using everything lol.


----------



## NaydeneM (Feb 20, 2014)

updates!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh hey, there IS a March thread already!  @Jeaniney  THANK YOU SO MUCH for putting up the FAQ's, you are wonderful!  I've been so distraught over my poor little Feb box getting lost in the Newgistics Void that I completely forgot to think ahead to March.  

My makeup/skincare stash has gotten so crazy large that I don't have a wishlist anymore!  I, like @meaganola have a "don't" wish list:  Mascaras, lotion, and black eyeliners are all on my "Please don't send me I have enough for the next 50 years" list.  And I'd prefer a more skincare-heavy box, because I'm doing much better with going through my skincare stash than my makeup one.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 20, 2014)

I find that I spend most of my points on tea anyway. Bring it on BB!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find that I spend most of my points on tea anyway. Bring it on BB!
lol...me too!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 20, 2014)

Um.... going through the BB store and just saw this... lol





Honestly, for a second I had to think "what year is it now?" ha ha!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does BB ever send out hair styling products? Besides hairspray, dry shampoo, salt spray, oil, or leave in conditioner? I'd love to try some blow out spray, mousse, or something volumizing for my fine hair!
I have gotten the Amika blow out spray and the oscar blandi texture and volume spray from BB!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol...me too!


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find that I spend most of my points on tea anyway. Bring it on BB!

I just placed an order an included 3 boxes of teas hahaha! I used some points, my 20% off code and some gift cards but needed to spend a little more to make it worth while and tea is the first thing I go to when I need to add more to my cart. HAHAHA!


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 21, 2014)

I spend most of my points on tea too! I have only gotten it once in fifteen boxes. I would actually be happy if I got tea in every box. So...tea for me this month, BB, and spare all those that don't want it?


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 21, 2014)

BB finally put an alphabet quick-link on their "Brands" page on the website.  Thank goodness!


----------



## kayglass (Feb 21, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 21, 2014)

Ready for March!  Ready for Birchbox AND less snow, I hope!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 22, 2014)

Did you ladies see this video posted by Birchbox? It's kinda cute and I am really hoping they include more hair items in this months box. I may try this Messy bob. Hmmmmm


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ladies see this video posted by Birchbox? It's kinda cute and I am really hoping they include more hair items in this months box. I may try this Messy bob. Hmmmmm






haha omg that IS cute, but watching her do that, I started imagining me trying to do that and just saw myself looking absolutely crazy.



I have SUCH thin hair that the "top layer" of my hair is like, the size of ONE of the pieces that she was twisting and clipping, so it would look so ridiculous on me, haha. I wish I had her hair though, dang. So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ladies see this video posted by Birchbox? It's kinda cute and I am really hoping they include more hair items in this months box. I may try this Messy bob. Hmmmmm






haha omg that IS cute, but watching her do that, I started imagining me trying to do that and just saw myself looking absolutely crazy.



I have SUCH thin hair that the "top layer" of my hair is like, the size of ONE of the pieces that she was twisting and clipping, so it would look so ridiculous on me, haha. I wish I had her hair though, dang. So pretty!

Me too, my hair is super thin. I really like how easy she made it look.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 23, 2014)

Come on march bb! Can't wait. It's awesome that feb is such a short month.. Feels like I'm bb spoiled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also went into to ulta today for eyeliner.. Walked out with nail polish, 2 benefit products, 2 eye shadows, 2 eyeliners, and tanning lotion. Woah ulta. You must've drugged me.


----------



## Kimmist13 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Yay for March birthdays! My husband,Â sisterÂ and I also have March birthdays, along with 3 other family members. I always wondered what happened 9 months prior, which I think I've narrowed down to Memorial weekend.Â Your wish lish sounds awesome.Â I actually hope mine shows up on my actual birthday, and based on my past experience, there is a pretty good chance it will!


 I'm a March baby too! Yay for march bday's! I would really like to try Benefit's "It's Potent" eye cream or their "Girl Meets Pearl" or "That Gal" or anything Smashbox. I hope they give us stuff from the US Weekly boxes. I have noticed that I will get things in my box months after they were shown in the sneak peek video, so I hope this month is no exception! There were so many things I wanted to try (although no complaints on my box last month. I got a goodness after getting crappy ones for a couple months in a row) . One can hope!


----------



## ashleylind (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ladies see this video posted by Birchbox? It's kinda cute and I am really hoping they include more hair items in this months box. I may try this Messy bob. Hmmmmm






How did she make that look so easy?!?! I actually just cut my hair about the length of her bob and have a mini bob as well (avatar pic). After having pretty much the same haircut since high school, it was time. I figured it was a good way to force myself to learn more about hair. I say bring on the hair products! And moisturizers! Because I can never have enough of those.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay for March birthdays! My husband, sister and I also have March birthdays, along with 3 other family members. I always wondered what happened 9 months prior, which I think I've narrowed down to Memorial weekend. Your wish lish sounds awesome. I actually hope mine shows up on my actual birthday, and based on my past experience, there is a pretty good chance it will!
Another March baby here!! (March 3rd, woo Pisces!) I hope BB delivers a stellar box for my birthday month!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 23, 2014)

> I'm a March baby too! Yay for march bday's! I would really like to try Benefit's "It's Potent" eye cream or their "Girl Meets Pearl" or "That Gal" or anything Smashbox. I hope they give us stuff from the US Weekly boxes. I have noticed that I will get things in my box months after they were shown in the sneak peek video, so I hope this month is no exception! There were so many things I wanted to try (although no complaints on my box last month. I got a goodness after getting crappy ones for a couple months in a row) . One can hope!


 I'm mad at myself for spending money on the it's potent eye cream. It did nothing for my under eye circles and kinda burned my eyes. And it was super greasy feeling.


----------



## Kimmist13 (Feb 23, 2014)

> I'm mad at myself for spending money on the it's potent eye cream. It did nothing for my under eye circles and kinda burned my eyes. And it was super greasy feeling.


 Ooh! Good to know. Thank you so much!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Ooh! Good to know. Thank you so much!


 No problem! I'm sure it might work for some people, just not for me unfortunately. The benefit exfoliating face scrub and the moisturizing toner are very nice though. The toner takes a ton of gunk off my face that I didn't even know was there!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 23, 2014)

After rummaging through the stash today, I need a night cream. I use a face lotion with spf in the day but I need something else for night time.


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 23, 2014)

updates


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 23, 2014)

Why o why do the men get their bb first?!? Haven't they ever heard of ladies first?


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

i will take all of the tea, juicy perfumes, pens and food from all of the people that don't want it if i could, lol.  i'm saying this as i'm chewing on a chuao bar and about to brew some of that harney and sons tea, lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 23, 2014)

> i will take all of the tea, juicy perfumes, pens and food from all of the people that don't want it if i could, lol. Â i'm saying this as i'm chewing on a chuao bar and about to brew some of that harney and sons tea, lol


 Agreed! I there was a birchbox: treats edition, I would totally sub to that.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed! I there was a birchbox: treats edition, I would totally sub to that.
me too! that would be a good birchbox spinoff!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 23, 2014)

> me too! that would be a good birchbox spinoff!


 I know food subs exist but I just can't justify signing up for them lol. I don't keep snack foods in the house so when birchbox sends me treats it's too wonderful.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed! I there was a birchbox: treats edition, I would totally sub to that.
Oh man, they need to get on that ASAP! I would sub to 3 boxes of that!


----------



## Shatae (Feb 23, 2014)

Giggling about everyone complaining about getting Tea in their boxes.  Why?  Because last year at this time everyone was complaining about getting the hair ties.  haha.  We can't win!  I'm generally pretty happy with my boxes.  I don't look to see what I am getting AND I save up my points for major purchases.  I'm at 400 right meow.  I've found so many products that I just simply cannot live without. I never would have found them without Birchbox.  My only concern right now is how long it is going to be before they raise the prices.  If they do...I better be getting those UK boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Giggling about everyone complaining about getting Tea in their boxes.  Why?  Because last year at this time everyone was complaining about getting the hair ties.  haha.  We can't win!  I'm generally pretty happy with my boxes.  I don't look to see what I am getting AND I save up my points for major purchases.  I'm at 400 right meow.  I've found so many products that I just simply cannot live without. I never would have found them without Birchbox.  My only concern right now is how long it is going to be before they raise the prices.  If they do...I better be getting those UK boxes. 
I don't see them raising their prices any time soon, its been $10 for what almost 3 years now? None of the established beauty boxes have, as far as I know. I think the only thing that could possibly play a factor in to the pricing of the boxes is shipping costs, since I think most samples are given by companies.


----------



## NeisDreams (Feb 24, 2014)

Subbing for updates!

I think I would like:


Eye shadow primer. I literally never buy this stuff. I live off sample to sample. Not because I can't afford it, but because I'm cheap thrifty. 





Eyebrow Gel
Tea. I love coffee, but I drink too much of it. Tea has helped curb my addiction, so I would like to try more flavors/different brands.
Make up remover. I've tried a couple different kinds (liquid and lotion form) but I have not found one that I am in love with yet.

Things I wouldn't want:


Mascara. I don't think I will need another mascara for at least a year.
Red lipstick.
Skin care or lotions.

On a side note, can anyone recommend a good nail polish remover? Particularly for removing glitter nail polish?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NeisDreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Subbing for updates!

I think I would like:


Eye shadow primer. I literally never buy this stuff. I live off sample to sample. Not because I can't afford it, but because I'm cheap thrifty. 




Eyebrow Gel
Tea. I love coffee, but I drink too much of it. Tea has helped curb my addiction, so I would like to try more flavors/different brands.
Make up remover. I've tried a couple different kinds (liquid and lotion form) but I have not found one that I am in love with yet.

Things I wouldn't want:


Mascara. I don't think I will need another mascara for at least a year.
Red lipstick.
Skin care or lotions.

*On a side note, can anyone recommend a good nail polish remover? Particularly for removing glitter nail polish?*
Zoya Remove + is my all time favorite, but I've also found Target's Up &amp; Up brand one works really well &amp; it's only 97 cents.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah, I can't believe we're talking about March already!

Wish List: 

Serge Normant Dry Conditioner

Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser

Face mask or scrub

Brightly colored eyeliner (or at least, not black)

Please do not give me:

Tea (at this point I should get any since I've sampled ALL of the teas in both boxes, but my luck they'll introduce a new brand)

Mascara

Shampoo/Conditioner


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 24, 2014)

> > Â  *On a side note, can anyone recommend a good nail polish remover? Particularly for removing glitter nail polish?*
> 
> 
> Zoya Remove + is my all time favorite, but I've also found Target's Up &amp; Up brand one works really well &amp; it's only 97 cents.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'll 2nd Zoya Remove+. I got one of the flapper bottles (maybe 8 oz.) about a year ago and just keep it full with the 1 and 2 ounce bottles they often send with orders. It's like getting free refills!


----------



## tabarhodes (Feb 24, 2014)

My Feb box was meh. I got perfume AGAIN. I like perfume but.....not 4 months in a row! The tea didn't bother me so much, but I've only gotten it a couple of times. I actually almost unsubscribed a couple of days ago, but I'm at 169 points lol. I figure I'll see what March has to offer, get my points up to 200+ and then decide if I'm going to unsubscribe for April. I cancelled my Ipsy subscription on Friday b/c they always send me colors that don't end up working for me and I never use most of the stuff they send.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NeisDreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a side note, can anyone recommend a good nail polish remover? Particularly for removing glitter nail polish?

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Remove + is my all time favorite, but I've also found Target's Up &amp; Up brand one works really well &amp; it's only 97 cents. 





Last time, I used the Target brand and just stuck the cotton ball on my finger for a minute or two, I was surprised how well the polish came off after that


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Last time, I used the Target brand and just stuck the cotton ball on my finger for a minute or two, I was surprised how well the polish came off after that
yesss. agreed! i also don't want to let myself spend more than 97c on polish remover because i'm incredibly cheap. i used to like those dip and twist types from sally (maybe like $2 for a tiny jar?) that i would keep in my backpack. i want to like those dip and twist kinds soooo badly but they would always get super gross and i didn't like sticking my finger in there lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Feb box was meh. I got perfume AGAIN. I like perfume but.....not 4 months in a row! The tea didn't bother me so much, but I've only gotten it a couple of times. I actually almost unsubscribed a couple of days ago, but I'm at 169 points lol. I figure I'll see what March has to offer, get my points up to 200+ and then decide if I'm going to unsubscribe for April. I cancelled my Ipsy subscription on Friday b/c they always send me colors that don't end up working for me and I never use most of the stuff they send. 

I'm not crazy about perfume samples either so I marked on my profile that I don't want more than 6 per year. I have definitely noticed that I receive fewer after that. Just in case you hadn't seen that feature of the profile!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 24, 2014)

> Subbing for updates! I think I would like:
> Eye shadow primer. I literally never buy this stuff. I live off sample to sample. Not because I can't afford it, but because I'm cheapÂ thrifty.Â :happy:
> Eyebrow Gel
> Tea. I love coffee, but I drink too much of it. Tea has helped curb my addiction, so I would like to try more flavors/different brands.
> ...


 Rip up a cotton ball to ten nail sizes pieces. You can usually find the end of it and unroll it first, that makes it so much easier. Then dip each piece in polish remover so it's saturated and place on each nail. I do one hand at a time, but you can do both at once. Get a new cotton ball and put it on one nail over a remover soaked cotton piece. With even pressure, pushing kind of hard, slide it straight off. Every bit of nail Polish should come off, sometimes you need to clean up a tiny bit still but this has always worked for me, even with glitter polishes. Got it off Pinterest.


----------



## NeisDreams (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the nail polish remover tips/suggestions!


----------



## feemia (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Rip up a cotton ball to ten nail sizes pieces. You can usually find the end of it and unroll it first, that makes it so much easier. Then dip each piece in polish remover so it's saturated and place on each nail. I do one hand at a time, but you can do both at once. Get a new cotton ball and put it on one nail over a remover soaked cotton piece. With even pressure, pushing kind of hard, slide it straight off. Every bit of nail Polish should come off, sometimes you need to clean up a tiny bit still but this has always worked for me, even with glitter polishes.

Got it off Pinterest.


This is how I remove my polish. Some polishes, especially glitter, you have to leave the cotton pieces on your nails for 2-3 minutes, but then it just slides right off.


----------



## Pixels (Feb 24, 2014)

updates!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Last time, I used the Target brand and just stuck the cotton ball on my finger for a minute or two, I was surprised how well the polish came off after that
yesss. agreed! i also don't want to let myself spend more than 97c on polish remover because i'm incredibly cheap. i used to like those dip and twist types from sally (maybe like $2 for a tiny jar?) that i would keep in my backpack. i want to like those dip and twist kinds soooo badly but they would always get super gross and i didn't like sticking my finger in there lol

the up and up dip jar has plastic scrubbers in it, not the sponge thing, so you can dump the remover when it's "dirty" and refill it

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *NeisDreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Subbing for updates!


I think I would like: 
Eye shadow primer. I literally never buy this stuff. I live off sample to sample. Not because I can't afford it, but because I'm cheap thrifty. 





Eyebrow Gel
Tea. I love coffee, but I drink too much of it. Tea has helped curb my addiction, so I would like to try more flavors/different brands.
Make up remover. I've tried a couple different kinds (liquid and lotion form) but I have not found one that I am in love with yet.
 Things I wouldn't want: 
Mascara. I don't think I will need another mascara for at least a year.
Red lipstick.
Skin care or lotions.
 On a side note, can anyone recommend a good nail polish remover? Particularly for removing glitter nail polish?

Rip up a cotton ball to ten nail sizes pieces. You can usually find the end of it and unroll it first, that makes it so much easier. Then dip each piece in polish remover so it's saturated and place on each nail. I do one hand at a time, but you can do both at once. Get a new cotton ball and put it on one nail over a remover soaked cotton piece. With even pressure, pushing kind of hard, slide it straight off. Every bit of nail Polish should come off, sometimes you need to clean up a tiny bit still but this has always worked for me, even with glitter polishes.

Got it off Pinterest. This was the first method I used for getting glitter polish off! yay for pinterest!


----------



## noxlunate (Feb 24, 2014)

my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 24, 2014)

> my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.


 So sorry about your Dad. Here's to good Birchbox box vibes.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 24, 2014)

> my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.


 So sorry to hear about your dad. ((Virtual hugs))


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.
so sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.
I'm so sorry. Sending all sorts of positive thoughts your way, both birchbox related and not. If you need to talk, feel free to send me a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.
So sorry! OMG I feel your pain thru your post and the only thing I can say is that time heals. I personally have felt the love from other MUT members thru personal things and offer anything that may help. I also hope you have a great little box of surprises that bring you a smile.


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 25, 2014)

updates!


----------



## noxlunate (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness, thank you everyone who said something. I can't even say how much that means to me and I'm sending positive birchbox vibes to everyone.


----------



## beach16sm (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.
I am SO very sorry to hear about your loss........ Sending hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 25, 2014)

> my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.


 {hug}


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 25, 2014)

You know I wish these boxes would stagger a little bit. It'd be nice to get a box on the first and then another sub box on the 15th. Usually my boxes show up either the same day or within a couple days of one another and then I'm left feen-ing (sp?) the rest of the month!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.

So sorry to hear about your dad.  More positive energy heading your way.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 25, 2014)

March will be my 3rd month...I was giving BB a 3 month period to have boxes good enough to get me to stay. Well, BB roped me in in one! I honestly hope I get tea. I LOVE tea and would love to sample new brands and flavors. I'd also love a good treatment for under eye dark circles or puffiness. Those are my only wishes for this month! For now anyway haha!


----------



## magictodo (Feb 25, 2014)

Birchbox Plus this month (no swatches??):


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 25, 2014)

Off topic- but I have a compliment for their CS! I didn't get 50 points for a referral, and after I emailed them they gave me 100 points. So nice!


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox Plus this month (no swatches??):




i did not get this email but it looks so cute! i wonder why they don't send it to everyone?


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the email but unfortunately I have enough nail polish to last me a lifetime. The colors are very nice though.


----------



## ashleylind (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox Plus this month (no swatches??):





I haven't gotten this yet. Although, I got the Gorjana offer last month, so I guess I shouldn't complain.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 25, 2014)

They must be trying different things.  I actually got to choose between the polish and a DIY For the Makers {edited to correct company name} necklace:

Ready for a twist on your monthly Birchbox? Enter Birchbox Plus, an easy way to add must-have items to your monthly box.

*This month, we want to introduce you to two up-and-coming brands: beauty startup Laqa &amp; Co. and DIY dot-com For the Makers. For a limited time, you can choose to add either a feminine-with-an-edge Laqa &amp; Co. polish duo or a ready-to-assemble For the Makers necklace to your box! *Reserve your pick by 2/27 for $20 and it will be added to your March shipment automatically (on top of your usual samples). Limited supply available â€”act now!

  







I'm glad they have an extra item that isn't size-specific.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 25, 2014)

I really want that nail polish. I can't decide if I should be sad and jealous (the way I actually feel) or if I should be relieved that I'm saving $20.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox Plus this month (no swatches??):


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 25, 2014)

I got an invitation for the necklace but I don't need or want it, so yay for saving $20.


----------



## magictodo (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I really want it too, but I'd be more convinced to pull the trigger if there were some good swatches.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Am I the only one that think $20 extra for one item is a bit much? So far none of the items that they've offered seem worth the $20 to me, not to mention the $10 for the regular box on top of it. I feel like a $30 subscription box would have a lot more than a couple BB samples and a "make your own" necklace lol. But that's just me. I'm a cheapskate haha


----------



## disconik (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the nail polish email on my second account.  Pondering if I need to do this or not..  I loooove nail polish but I wonder what the likelihood is that these will be included in boxes down the line?


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 25, 2014)

> Am I the only one that think $20 extra for one item is a bit much? So far none of the items that they've offered seem worth the $20 to me, not to mention the $10 for the regular box on top of it. I feel like a $30 subscription box would have a lot more than a couple BB samples and a "make your own" necklace lol. But that's just me. I'm a cheapskate haha


 My thoughts exactly... I feel like they should be a $10 to $15 add on at most.... $20 just seems to be too much.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 25, 2014)

I didn't get an email for an extra items, but looks like you get both polishes if you order them.


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 25, 2014)

I also got the necklace email. Glad the style isn't really for me!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one that think $20 extra for one item is a bit much? So far none of the items that they've offered seem worth the $20 to me, not to mention the $10 for the regular box on top of it. I feel like a $30 subscription box would have a lot more than a couple BB samples and a "make your own" necklace lol. But that's just me. I'm a cheapskate haha
no, totally my first thought as well. i dont feel like this duo of polishes are worth $10 each/$20 total in addition to my $10 spent on the box itself


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 25, 2014)

What is that necklace?! I don't want to offend anyone, but wow... I know I wanted the add-on options but I was hoping for something a bit more, not that.

And yeah--polish, I have a zillion at this point. 

The DIY items Birchbox sells are rather interesting--they cost more than I would pay, for sure, and the DIY aspect for some of them is literally glue or some folding. Give us the benefit of the doubt and make them more DIY and not Do The Final Step. I just wonder at the factory their made at and if the people there think it is as funny as I do.


----------



## disconik (Feb 25, 2014)

The Laqa &amp; Co polishes are only $11 each on their website - granted, these colors aren't available on their site - but it's still not some grand amazing deal.  I mean, my boyfriend is getting a $50 tie in his march bb man.  And the whole price of that box is $20.  Why are they trying to squeeze us for $20 for an add on?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 25, 2014)

> What is that necklace?! I don't want to offend anyone, but wow... I know I wanted the add-on options but I was hoping for something a bit more, not that. And yeah--polish, I have a zillion at this point.Â  The DIY items Birchbox sells are rather interesting--they cost more than I would pay, for sure, and the DIY aspect for some of them is literally glue or some folding. Give us the benefit of the doubt and make them more DIY and not Do The Final Step. I just wonder at the factory their made at and if the people there think it is as funny as I do.


 I like the diy dyed tote bag.  I wouldn't spend the $ on it since I have all the supplies to make it at home, but i think it looks cool!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm really hoping for some styling products this month.  I am pretty full up on makeup and most other products.  I am worried that I am getting to my saturation point with subscriptions.  I don't want to cancel because every time I consider it I end up going through a ton of product and then having big holes in my stash.  I guess I'm hoping for all the lifestyle extras this month, lol.


----------



## amidea (Feb 25, 2014)

for those of you who want to try the serge normant dry conditioner, i got it last month or whenever it was. i tried it about two times and wasn't a fan so the rest of the pretty generously sized can is just sitting on my desk.  

since i used it i wasn't going to put it on my trade list, but if anyone is ok with using up the rest of my sample i'm happy to send it to you!

it's been claimed!


----------



## tabarhodes (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the polish e-mail. I don't like the colors but would have still been tempted if it had only been a $10 add-on. $20 is insane.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, I just went and spent less than $15 on three Julep polishes on their seasonal sale, so I am feeling comforted about not getting the offer email.


----------



## Superfish19 (Feb 25, 2014)

I also feel $20 is a lot for an add on item. Plus the two items don't seem worth it to me.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the email with both options but I have the same feelings everyone else seems to have. The polish could be nice but not for that much and the necklace just isn't my style. Meh. I would be willing to spend money on an upgrade but they need to work what they are offering.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd pay an extra $20 for a UK Birchbox or a French Birchbox. They get some great products. $20 for nail polish or a DIY necklace I can probably find all the supplies for at Dollar Tree is not even cool, Birchbox.


----------



## sweetharlot (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd pay an extra $20 for a UK Birchbox or a French Birchbox. They get some great products.

This. That would be amazing!!


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 25, 2014)

That necklace is atrocious.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Feb 26, 2014)

it looks like the theme this month is going to be spring forward!

they posted an early sneak peak on their twitter account:

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/spring-into-the-march-2014-birchbox?utm_source=twitter&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 26, 2014)

They mentioned more fragrances, I am not looking forward to that. I can't wear them due to migraines.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd pay an extra $20 for a UK Birchbox or a French Birchbox. They get some great products. $20 for nail polish or a DIY necklace I can probably find all the supplies for at Dollar Tree is not even cool, Birchbox.
Agreed on all points!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They mentioned more fragrances, I am not looking forward to that. I can't wear them due to migraines.
Hopefully they'll send them all my way instead! I'm a perfume hopper and I always seem to enjoy boxes that have perfumes more.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 26, 2014)

PS the items on the list to the right of the gif change with each refresh! So I went ahead and put them all together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 Edited to add the bliss incredi-peel!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PS the items on the list to the right of the gif change with each refresh! So I went ahead and put them all together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






+the Bliss Incredipeel that I just missed haha

So...all stuff they've featured before. womp womp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So...all stuff they've featured before. womp womp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I guess so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless they were showcasing "this month" as in February?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless they were showcasing "this month" as in February? 
It's possible, but every month they kind of do this:

"_omg a new month is here and it's time to get excited for_ *insert random reason* _and we've got just the products to compliment your busy lifestyle!_ *list of items that have already been in the boxes for about 2+ months now and 2-3 new things"




I love BB but ever since I resubbed in October, I've noticed they've done that each month, lol.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible, but every month they kind of do this:

"_omg a new month is here and it's time to get excited for_ *insert random reason* _and we've got just the products to compliment your busy lifestyle!_ *list of items that have already been in the boxes for about 2+ months now and 2-3 new things"




I love BB but ever since I resubbed in October, I've noticed they've done that each month, lol.
Hahaha, sounds like BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But this month I'd be okay with it because there have been products in the last couple of months that I've missed out on and would love to try! Although I wouldn't mind more new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm guessing the previously featured items are posted first because they already have photos and blurbs available for them. 

I bought a Nivea Kiss of Care and Color in Sheer Berry today and really like it. It's a super flattering color and can be applied like a balm without a mirror, if anyone needs further enabling on the mass-market box.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 26, 2014)

> I'm guessing the previously featured items are posted first because they already have photos and blurbs available for them.Â  I bought a Nivea Kiss of Care and Color in Sheer Berry today and really like it. It's a super flattering color and can be applied like a balm without a mirror, if anyone needs further enabling on the mass-market box.


 I bought the LE box and I am really enjoying it. Also, since it has drugstore brands, I even exchanged colors that didn't work for me at the Walgreens.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 26, 2014)

Just FYI, looks like boxes 1-16 have started populating (I went to 30 and gave up when I didn't see anymore). Some have only one item but I'm seeing quite a few with up to three and a few items I've never seen featured before (I NEED the tea fortÃ© mints!!). Also, checked hubby's man box and he's getting the tshirt, which is a bummer because I had told him the extra option was a tie (dog and xbones - yeah!!), shirt, or socks and he was really hoping for the tie. But at least it's not socks, right...? **sigh**


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Just FYI, looks like boxes 1-16 have started populating (I went to 30 and gave up when I didn't see anymore). Some have only one item but I'm seeing quite a few with up to three and a few items I've never seen featured before (I NEED the tea fortÃ© mints!!). Also, checked hubby's man box and he's getting the tshirt, which is a bummer because I had told him the extra option was a tie (dog and xbones - yeah!!), shirt, or socks and he was really hoping for the tie. But at least it's not socks, right...? **sigh**


 Wow... Did they update this early last month?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 26, 2014)

Would someone mind posting a link to one of the March boxes?  I always forget how to change them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would someone mind posting a link to one of the March boxes?  I always forget how to change them. 






Your wish is my command



:  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb1

Just change the number at the very end to see the next box!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Your wish is my command



:  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb1

Just change the number at the very end to see the next box!



 You are magical!


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not really sure when they update but I was bored at work and saw my hubby's box had so I thought I'd give ours a whirl. I noticed lots of fragrances this month in both gender boxes and a few brand new items I've never seen before. Maybe March will be a good month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  



 You are magical!


Awwww thanks!

The one thing I'm seeing in a box that would make me unhappy to receive is the MEN'S COLOGNE in Box 2 (Clean for Men).  No, Birchbox! Bad Birchbox!  You have done this before, and it was not well received!  I get Birchbox for ME, because I'm selfish and greedy and I don't want to share with my husband!  Besides, I keep him well-supplied with fragrance samples from Sephora (he's much less likely to snark about my orders when I can throw a few things his way "But look, honey!  I got these FOR YOU!" ....maybe without mentioning they were free samples, amirite?)

Soooo.... my caffeine has kicked in, apparently.  And yes, Birchbox, it's the awesome Ahmad Explore London tea that I got from you.  Thankfully, there are several things I do want to try this month!  Including...



Spoiler



-Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 (If you read The Monday Club thread, you'll see my mattifying primer and Coola SPF Moisturizer are not playing well together on my face, so it'd be awesome to get a product that does BOTH!)

-Vasanti Brighten Up! (I've gotten it as a Pick 2, but not in a regular box)

-Mereadesso All In One Moisturizer ($120 for a full size! Yikes!)

-DKNY Be Delicious Skin Hydrating Spray (love this scent!)

The one thing I DO NOT WANT:

-Pop Beauty POP Portfolio Palette (Ipsy has completely destroyed any wish I'd ever have for Pop Beauty products.  I've received (and disliked) their mascara, lip crayon, eyeshadow, and lip gloss, and I really just don't want this)


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 26, 2014)

[@]magicalmom[/@] I saw that too and thought it was odd til I noticed the Clean fragrance is coming in my husband's box, only it shows what appears to be the women's version in his. So I'm hoping maybe they just got the links backwards but I don't know. Edit: I looked again and I'm completely wrong. It def says "for men." My brain is refusing to work until it gets sleep.


----------



## MarieS (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote:  They mentioned more fragrances, I am not looking forward to that. I can't wear them due to migraines.

I hear you.  I have started reviewing fragrances and saying that I don't wear and don't buy and don't own fragrances.  We'll see if that stops it.  I know that saying I have fine hair has not stopped me getting a product in EVERY box for thick frizzy hair.  My niece is loving the free samples.


----------



## ashleylind (Feb 26, 2014)

Sweet! I really hope I get the Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator. I've heard such good things about it, and I really want to try it.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2014)

> I hear you.*Â  I have started reviewing fragrances and saying that I don't wear and don't buy and don't own fragrances.Â  We'll see if that stops it.Â  *I know that saying I have fine hair has not stopped me getting a product in EVERY box for thick frizzy hair.Â  My niece is loving the free samples.


 It won't. A lot of us (including me) tried that for quite a while (well over a year for me), and all they eventually did was add the more than/fewer than six per year option and the I-didn't-try-it option on the feedback form. Oh, and they REMOVED the freeform box where we used to be able to give feedback specific to the sample itself, not the box for the site review text.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awwww thanks!

The one thing I'm seeing in a box that would make me unhappy to receive is the MEN'S COLOGNE in Box 2 (Clean for Men).  No, Birchbox! Bad Birchbox!  You have done this before, and it was not well received!  I get Birchbox for ME, because I'm selfish and greedy and I don't want to share with my husband!  Besides, I keep him well-supplied with fragrance samples from Sephora (he's much less likely to snark about my orders when I can throw a few things his way "But look, honey!  I got these FOR YOU!" ....maybe without mentioning they were free samples, amirite?)

Soooo.... my caffeine has kicked in, apparently.  And yes, Birchbox, it's the awesome Ahmad Explore London tea that I got from you.  Thankfully, there are several things I do want to try this month!  Including...



Spoiler



-Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 (If you read The Monday Club thread, you'll see my mattifying primer and Coola SPF Moisturizer are not playing well together on my face, so it'd be awesome to get a product that does BOTH!)

-Vasanti Brighten Up! (I've gotten it as a Pick 2, but not in a regular box)

-Mereadesso All In One Moisturizer ($120 for a full size! Yikes!)

-DKNY Be Delicious Skin Hydrating Spray (love this scent!)

The one thing I DO NOT WANT:

-Pop Beauty POP Portfolio Palette (Ipsy has completely destroyed any wish I'd ever have for Pop Beauty products.  I've received (and disliked) their mascara, lip crayon, eyeshadow, and lip gloss, and I really just don't want this)


 
Same about Pop Beauty.  I just can't anymore.


----------



## Wida (Feb 26, 2014)

I was looking at the boxes and what products that they're sending in March and honestly, the product that I'm most excited about it is:
 



Spoiler



The TeaForte Minteas! 


I love those things.  I got some whenever they sent them out last and they were awesome.  Here's hoping that I get them on my second account!


----------



## meganbernadette (Feb 26, 2014)

@magicalmom I was excited about the coola tinted matte as well, and I got it in my Feb box, but its awful. Maybe it will work better for you than it did for me, but it was literally the lightest color EVER for and its supposedly a universal shade. I'm not too dark in the winter- light/medium with olive undertones, and it made me look like a ghost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Awwww thanks!

Â 

The one thing I'm seeing in a box that would make me unhappy to receive is the MEN'S COLOGNE in Box 2 (Clean for Men). Â No, Birchbox! Bad Birchbox! Â You have done this before, and it was not well received! Â I get Birchbox for ME, because I'm selfish and greedy and I don't want to share with my husband! Â 


A lot of women wear men's cologne, and vice versa, just check out some of the discussions on basenotes.net. You don't have to follow labels.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 26, 2014)

I am sort if hoping they make a mistake and send me another protect and detangle.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sort if hoping they make a mistake and send me another protect and detangle.  
I am hoping they make a mistake and send me hair products that aren't shampoo and conditioner (like the protect and detangle!)



I've been crossing my fingers for that stuff for a while now! My hair is thin and damaged as well as wavy and color-treated, so it's VERY hard to brush without a detangler. Also I'm one of those people who brushes their hair wet (I know, it's a huge no-no!) but if I let it air dry it would be a knotted, frizzy mess. I use one of those tangle teaser brushes, but using a detangler that REALLY works is imperative to my hair not ripping out of my head during brushing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @magicalmom I was excited about the coola tinted matte as well, and I got it in my Feb box, but its awful. Maybe it will work better for you than it did for me, but it was literally the lightest color EVER for and its supposedly a universal shade. I'm not too dark in the winter- light/medium with olive undertones, and it made me look like a ghost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I'm super-pale with pink/peach undertones, so this may actually work for me!  I'll have to try trading for it, if I don't end up with it.  Thank you so much for letting me know!  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you 





Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awwww thanks!

The one thing I'm seeing in a box that would make me unhappy to receive is the MEN'S COLOGNE in Box 2 (Clean for Men).  No, Birchbox! Bad Birchbox!  You have done this before, and it was not well received!  I get Birchbox for ME, because I'm selfish and greedy and I don't want to share with my husband!  



A lot of women wear men's cologne, and vice versa, just check out some of the discussions on basenotes.net. You don't have to follow labels. 
Oh, absolutely!  I'm quite fine with disregarding labels, but my fragrance preferences tend towards vanillas, white musks, and light florals - I've never found a men's OR unisex product that I enjoyed.  Also, Birchbox has done this before (Nov 2012, I think?) and it didn't go over well.  There is no *need* for Birchbox to do this, as there is a Birchbox for Men now.  This is my personal opinion, however, and I hope that if someone does receive this sample, that they're able to use it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 26, 2014)

Other then the fragrances, I think I wouldn't mind getting any of the products that are in the boxes so far! I've already had a few of them, but if I get more Detangler I'll feel less like kicking myself for not getting it in my last purchase! I have a Coola sample from February I haven't tried yet, but I did a small swatch and I think the color will be perfect on my very fair skin.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @magicalmom I was excited about the coola tinted matte as well, and I got it in my Feb box, but its awful. Maybe it will work better for you than it did for me, but it was literally the lightest color EVER for and its supposedly a universal shade. I'm not too dark in the winter- light/medium with olive undertones, and it made me look like a ghost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I must be a ghostly ghost, because it was too dark for me!  I'm saving it for summer when I actually need to be matte anyway.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully they'll send them all my way instead! I'm a perfume hopper and I always seem to enjoy boxes that have perfumes more.
I had a change of heart and just changed my profile to all the perfume!  I thought I had too much, but since I more or less exclusively use samples I'm actually going through what I have.


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @magicalmom I was excited about the coola tinted matte as well, and I got it in my Feb box, but its awful. Maybe it will work better for you than it did for me, but it was literally the lightest color EVER for and its supposedly a universal shade. I'm not too dark in the winter- light/medium with olive undertones, and it made me look like a ghost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I'm super-pale with pink/peach undertones, so this may actually work for me!  I'll have to try trading for it, if I don't end up with it.  Thank you so much for letting me know!  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you 





Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awwww thanks!

The one thing I'm seeing in a box that would make me unhappy to receive is the MEN'S COLOGNE in Box 2 (Clean for Men).  No, Birchbox! Bad Birchbox!  You have done this before, and it was not well received!  I get Birchbox for ME, because I'm selfish and greedy and I don't want to share with my husband!  



A lot of women wear men's cologne, and vice versa, just check out some of the discussions on basenotes.net. You don't have to follow labels. 
Oh, absolutely!  I'm quite fine with disregarding labels, but my fragrance preferences tend towards vanillas, white musks, and light florals - I've never found a men's OR unisex product that I enjoyed.  Also, Birchbox has done this before (Nov 2012, I think?) and it didn't go over well.  There is no *need* for Birchbox to do this, as there is a Birchbox for Men now.  This is my personal opinion, however, and I hope that if someone does receive this sample, that they're able to use it!

Last time a lot of the uproar though was about how birchbox wanted you to give it to the man in your life, which was pretty lame on their part and that very, very few people liked the fragrance.

I am fine with getting Clean for men as long as they market it as a unisex fragrance instead (and based on all the other clean fragrances- it might be.  their whole women's line is pretty gender neutral.)

Based on their description, this one sounds like it could be lovely:

Top notes of ruby grapefruit and lavender lead to middle notes of clove, lime and wild raspberry, followed by a warm base of patchouli and musk.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last time a lot of the uproar though was about how birchbox wanted you to give it to the man in your life, which was pretty lame on their part and that very, very few people liked the fragrance.

I am fine with getting Clean for men as long as they market it as a unisex fragrance instead (and based on all the other clean fragrances- it might be.  their whole women's line is pretty gender neutral.)

Based on their description, this one sounds like it could be lovely:

Top notes of ruby grapefruit and lavender lead to middle notes of clove, lime and wild raspberry, followed by a warm base of patchouli and musk.
I always fall in love with perfume descriptions and then am so disappointed when I smell them in person.  LOL.


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know food subs exist but I just can't justify signing up for them lol. I don't keep snack foods in the house so when birchbox sends me treats it's too wonderful.
Have you looked at Love With Food?  I adore them!  There are two levels- the regular tasting box and the deluxe box (bigger box, more samples) and they are wonderful.  They air towards the gluten free, but there's always chocolate in the boxes and very rarely do you get tea! Each box buys a meal for a starving child and they always include coupons/offers in all of their boxes.  It's how I found out about Hello Fresh, the meal delivery service.


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping they make a mistake and send me hair products that aren't shampoo and conditioner (like the protect and detangle!)




I've been crossing my fingers for that stuff for a while now! My hair is thin and damaged as well as wavy and color-treated, so it's VERY hard to brush without a detangler. Also I'm one of those people who brushes their hair wet (I know, it's a huge no-no!) but if I let it air dry it would be a knotted, frizzy mess. I use one of those tangle teaser brushes, but using a detangler that REALLY works is imperative to my hair not ripping out of my head during brushing!
Your hair sounds EXACTLY like mine.  Do you use the actual Tangle Teezer or the Wet Brush?  I have both and use the tangle teezer when I have knots, but really prefer the wet brush in general because my hair doesn't frizz as much once it is dry.  I think the tangle teezer separates the strands from each other too much, if that makes any sense.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Your hair sounds EXACTLY like mine.Â  Do you use the actual Tangle Teezer or the Wet Brush?Â  I have both and use the tangle teezer when I have knots, but really prefer the wet brush in general because my hair doesn't frizz as much once it is dry.Â  I think the tangle teezer separates the strands from each other too much, if that makes any sense.


 I second the wet brush! My hair is thick, but dry and damaged. I use the wet brush in the shower to evenly distribute my conditioner. I rinse it really well and then use it on my wet hair to distribute my leave in conditioner and other products. It never gets tangly when I use it!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your hair sounds EXACTLY like mine.  Do you use the actual Tangle Teezer or the Wet Brush?  I have both and use the tangle teezer when I have knots, but really prefer the wet brush in general because my hair doesn't frizz as much once it is dry.  I think the tangle teezer separates the strands from each other too much, if that makes any sense.
I use both, actually! They work really well but for different things, like you said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would be lost without them!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh my gosh I love Vasanti BrightenUp!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In fact, I love it so much I have (so far) traded for three extra samples, haha. XD


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh I love Vasanti BrightenUp!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In fact, I love it so much I have (so far) traded for three extra samples, haha. XD 
Yay!!! I just got one in my pick-two along with a Lara Mercier lipgloss mini. Super great pick two and I have not tried Vasanti yet, but super excited after reading your excitement!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!!! I just got one in my pick-two along with a Lara Mercier lipgloss mini. Super great pick two and I have not tried Vasanti yet, but super excited after reading your excitement!




Ahhh, I hope you love it! It smells so clean and fresh.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last time a lot of the uproar though was about how birchbox wanted you to give it to the man in your life, which was pretty lame on their part and that very, very few people liked the fragrance.

I am fine with getting Clean for men as long as they market it as a unisex fragrance instead (and based on all the other clean fragrances- it might be.  their whole women's line is pretty gender neutral.)

Based on their description, this one sounds like it could be lovely:

Top notes of ruby grapefruit and lavender lead to middle notes of clove, lime and wild raspberry, followed by a warm base of patchouli and musk.
I normally hate Clean perfumes, but that description makes me want to try it.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimmist13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay for March birthdays! My husband, sister and I also have March birthdays, along with 3 other family members. I always wondered what happened 9 months prior, which I think I've narrowed down to Memorial weekend. Your wish lish sounds awesome. I actually hope mine shows up on my actual birthday, and based on my past experience, there is a pretty good chance it will!

I'm a March baby too! Yay for march bday's! I would really like to try Benefit's "It's Potent" eye cream or their "Girl Meets Pearl" or "That Gal" or anything Smashbox. I hope they give us stuff from the US Weekly boxes. I have noticed that I will get things in my box months after they were shown in the sneak peek video, so I hope this month is no exception! There were so many things I wanted to try (although no complaints on my box last month. I got a goodness after getting crappy ones for a couple months in a row) . One can hope! Hooray for March babies!  There were a few things I wanted that I didn't get last month hopefully we will see them in our March boxes.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 26, 2014)

As long as it's green tea, bring it on. This gal will drink it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i will take all of the tea, juicy perfumes, pens and food from all of the people that don't want it if i could, lol.  i'm saying this as i'm chewing on a chuao bar and about to brew some of that harney and sons tea, lol

Agreed! I there was a birchbox: treats edition, I would totally sub to that. Sign me up too!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box last month didn't have me SUPER excited, but I'm hoping for something great for March as my Dad just passed and something amazing showing up in my mail box would help brighten my mood a little and right now even a little mood brightening is appreciated.
Sorry to hear about your dad



. Hope you get a great box.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Off topic- but I have a compliment for their CS! I didn't get 50 points for a referral, and after I emailed them they gave me 100 points. So nice!
I love their CS they always make things right.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox Plus this month (no swatches??):




I got an email giving me the choice between this and a DYI necklace on my first account and just the necklace on my 2nd account.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They must be trying different things.  I actually got to choose between the polish and a DIY For the Makers {edited to correct company name} necklace:

Ready for a twist on your monthly Birchbox? Enter Birchbox Plus, an easy way to add must-have items to your monthly box.

*This month, we want to introduce you to two up-and-coming brands: beauty startup Laqa &amp; Co. and DIY dot-com For the Makers. For a limited time, you can choose to add either a feminine-with-an-edge Laqa &amp; Co. polish duo or a ready-to-assemble For the Makers necklace to your box! *Reserve your pick by 2/27 for $20 and it will be added to your March shipment automatically (on top of your usual samples). Limited supply available â€”act now!

  






I'm glad they have an extra item that isn't size-specific.
That's the email I got on my first account.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 26, 2014)

I see Juliette Has a Gun on that tray in the preview! It's become my most favorite perfume ever. I'd love to have a sample vial to keep in my purse!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


A lot of women wear men's cologne, and vice versa, just check out some of the discussions on basenotes.net. You don't have to follow labels.

Yeah, but there are a lot of men who wear nail polish, and men who are entertainers who wear foundation. But it would still be unreasonable to send those products out to men and expect them to be open-minded about it. Just, IMO. I wear some unisex fragrances from BPAL, but theirs actually change with your skin chemistry, whereas these commercial perfumes are usually synthetic and designed to smell the same on everyone. I am happy for women who are comfortable wearing cologne, but I don't see why I should be okay with sampling it in a regular women's birchbox. They already sent me men's cologne once, and I was not pleased.

Spoiler contains info from previous link about this month's theme and my speculation:

"For those of you who can't wait, here's an exclusive first look at our March 2014 theme: Spring Forward. Expect fun DIYs, must-have fragrances, and much, much more."

I saw Juliette has a Gun, something I would love to try, and the Harvey Prince "Hello" which I have already tried. I wonder if DIY was just that necklace? I could DIY that thing way cheaper than ten dollars. I hope we get some nice springy things.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Soooo.... my caffeine has kicked in, apparently.  And yes, Birchbox, it's the awesome Ahmad Explore London tea that I got from you.  Thankfully, there are several things I do want to try this month!  Including...



Spoiler



-Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 (If you read The Monday Club thread, you'll see my mattifying primer and Coola SPF Moisturizer are not playing well together on my face, so it'd be awesome to get a product that does BOTH!)

-Vasanti Brighten Up! (I've gotten it as a Pick 2, but not in a regular box)

-Mereadesso All In One Moisturizer ($120 for a full size! Yikes!)

-DKNY Be Delicious Skin Hydrating Spray (love this scent!)

The one thing I DO NOT WANT:

-Pop Beauty POP Portfolio Palette (Ipsy has completely destroyed any wish I'd ever have for Pop Beauty products.  I've received (and disliked) their mascara, lip crayon, eyeshadow, and lip gloss, and I really just don't want this)


 
I received a sample of the Coola Mineral Sunscreen in last month's box. I haven't peeled the foil seal off the sample yet, but the sample seems surprisingly small given the size of the tube. The sample size on the tube is listed as 0.17 oz/5 mL. The level of the product appears to be a little higher than the purple band on the tube:


----------



## devadorned (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Laqa &amp; Co polishes are only $11 each on their website - granted, these colors aren't available on their site - but it's still not some grand amazing deal.  I mean, my boyfriend is getting a $50 tie in his march bb man.  And the whole price of that box is $20.  Why are they trying to squeeze us for $20 for an add on?

Just go to the store and check out a 20-piece set of mens trimmers/razors/etc. Compare it to a 3-piece set of women's trimmers&amp;razor, for the same or TWICE the price! Ugh. Some awful gender thing about charging women more for the same grooming items because they'll pay more.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd pay an extra $20 for a UK Birchbox or a French Birchbox. They get some great products. $20 for nail polish or a DIY necklace I can probably find all the supplies for at Dollar Tree is not even cool, Birchbox.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 27, 2014)

I got my add on email for March, I got the offer for the DIY necklace. I was happy to get an offer. I didn't take the offer.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Just go to the store and check out a 20-piece set of mens trimmers/razors/etc. Compare it to a 3-piece set of women's trimmers&amp;razor, for the same orÂ TWICE the price! Ugh. Some awful gender thing about charging women more for the same grooming items because they'll pay more.


 I noticed this the other day with the new Vaseline spray on moisturizer! The men's version was like $2 or $3 less!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Soooo.... my caffeine has kicked in, apparently.  And yes, Birchbox, it's the awesome Ahmad Explore London tea that I got from you.  Thankfully, there are several things I do want to try this month!  Including...



Spoiler



-Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 (If you read The Monday Club thread, you'll see my mattifying primer and Coola SPF Moisturizer are not playing well together on my face, so it'd be awesome to get a product that does BOTH!)

-Vasanti Brighten Up! (I've gotten it as a Pick 2, but not in a regular box)

-Mereadesso All In One Moisturizer ($120 for a full size! Yikes!)

-DKNY Be Delicious Skin Hydrating Spray (love this scent!)

The one thing I DO NOT WANT:

-Pop Beauty POP Portfolio Palette (Ipsy has completely destroyed any wish I'd ever have for Pop Beauty products.  I've received (and disliked) their mascara, lip crayon, eyeshadow, and lip gloss, and I really just don't want this)


 
I received a sample of the Coola Mineral Sunscreen in last month's box. I haven't peeled the foil seal off the sample yet, but the sample seems surprisingly small given the size of the tube. The sample size on the tube is listed as 0.17 oz/5 mL. The level of the product appears to be a little higher than the purple band on the tube:





That's tiny! you should write to them about that.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my add on email for March, I got the offer for the DIY necklace.
I was happy to get an offer. I didn't take the offer.

I got this, too, and was relieved to save the $20. The necklace itself kind of looks like someone hot glued whatever they swept up in the parking lot to a random chunk of plexi, or maybe it's just the camera angle. I think I need something a bit daintier.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 27, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Soooo.... my caffeine has kicked in, apparently. Â And yes, Birchbox, it's the awesome Ahmad Explore London tea that I got from you. Â Thankfully, there are several things I do want to try this month! Â Including...
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I received a sample of the Coola Mineral Sunscreen in last month's box. I haven't peeled the foil seal off the sample yet, but the sample seems surprisingly small given the size of the tube. The sample size on the tube is listed as 0.17 oz/5 mL. The level of the product appears to be a little higher than the purple band on the tube: 

 That's tiny! you should write to them about that. 5ml is 1 teaspoon. It looks way tiny because the tube is huge in comparison. It sucks that any company would put that little bit of product in such a big tube.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's tiny! you should write to them about that.

I'm actually OK with it because I received a Coola sample in my August box packaged in a single-use pillow pack. I think the sample size is approximately the same, but resealable (and foil sealed!) packaging is such a huge upgrade.Glad to hear that it's pale, because I'm that person who looks like a ghost in every photograph because the camera decided I was the whitest thing in the room and auto white balanced me to pure white.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

I will be interested to see the size of the Pop sample from this box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb5

ETA:

for all you people who can't get enough tea in your BB, free samples of Yogi tea:

http://www.yogiproducts.com/ecard/retrieve

I'd enjoy getting the tea mints in my box, although I wish they weren't sweetened with xylitol/sorbitol. A friend of mine ate an entire box of these once because they were tasty over the course of a day and ended up paying for it with (temporary) digestive woes. At least if you eat too much sugar you'll just get a little punchy (and paunchy).


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 27, 2014)

I want the coola please!!! Or the lulu organics lavender clary sage hair powder. As long as it's a decent size with decent packaging, I would love that!! and for the love of god of god, please nothing Pop. The whole debacle with their gasoline smelling lip gloss from ipsy has completly turned me off them, not that I ever was into them in the first place.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 27, 2014)

I want the coola please!!! Or the lulu organics lavender clary sage hair powder. As long as it's a decent size with decent packaging, I would love that!! nd for the love of god of god, please nothing Pop. The whole debacle with their gasoline smelling lip gloss from ipsy has completly turned me off them, not that I ever was


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the coola please!!! Or the lulu organics lavender clary sage hair powder. As long as it's a decent size with decent packaging, I would love that!!

nd for the love of god of god, please nothing Pop. The whole debacle with their gasoline smelling lip gloss from ipsy has completly turned me off them, not that I ever was
I know they sent out the lulu hair powder in a previous bb and it was in a little pillow pack (like the agave hair treatment from this month).  That was quite a while ago though, so maybe it's changed.


----------



## ariana077 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know they sent out the lulu hair powder in a previous bb and it was in a little pillow pack (like the agave hair treatment from this month).  That was quite a while ago though, so maybe it's changed.

I just got one in a pillow pack as well from a Mystery Pick 2


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Feb 27, 2014)

How did you see your March box?! When I go to the sight it still shows me Feb products.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the coola please!!! Or the lulu organics lavender clary sage hair powder. As long as it's a decent size with decent packaging, I would love that!!

and for the love of god of god, please nothing Pop. The whole debacle with their gasoline smelling lip gloss from ipsy has completly turned me off them, not that I ever was into them in the first place.

The Lulu hair powder smells amazing but it packaged in a not-resealable pillow pouch which makes it annoying to use. I transferred mine into an empty Alterna dry shampoo sample bottle and it went much better. The sample does include a lot of product if you have another container to put it into.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 27, 2014)

> How did you see your March box?! When I go to the sight it still shows me Feb products.Â


 I don't think anyone has actually seen what they're getting yet. They're looking at the box pages. BB uploads the products to the box pages early and we like to look at them and guess which ones well be getting and see what the new products for the month are.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh Ok, this is my second month so I'm still learning. On that page I only saw 4 products. How many do you generally get in your box?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Oh Ok, this is my second month so I'm still learning. On that page I only saw 4 products. How many do you generally get in your box?


 Usually there's 5, but I think sometimes there's only 4. The box pages won't have all the products right away though. They'll slowly start populating and keep adding products up until the 10th when the box pages open.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 27, 2014)

Dude! I just realized it's almost March! Yesssss! Updates!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2014)

> Dude! I just realized it's almost March! Yesssss! Updates!


 SO READY for February to be over! It's been even longer than usual this year.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the coola please!!! Or the lulu organics lavender clary sage hair powder. As long as it's a decent size with decent packaging, I would love that!!

and for the love of god of god, please nothing Pop. The whole debacle with their gasoline smelling lip gloss from ipsy has completly turned me off them, not that I ever was into them in the first place.

If I used this logic, though, I would also swear off NARS!  Their lipgloss smells _disgusting_.

I am not crazy about pop beauty but I did like the gloss birchbox sent out a few months ago, but it was a different one and was very minty smelling.

I cancelled ipsy after two or three bags, though, so I am not overloaded with products from them like some ladies are.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's a great exfoliant-better than the dr brandt i got the prior month. Ren makes a really good one--all acid no scubber. I think it's less irritating for acne-prone skin.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Feb 27, 2014)

Vasanti brighten up i mean


----------



## trustlust (Feb 27, 2014)

So.. I'm new to this, but it seemed odd... I was going through all the March boxes, making a list of what I want/don't want. And all of the pages were kind of the same generic concept, different products. Then I get to box 11 and the whole page changes and says "Your Current Box". Does this mean this is the box I'll be getting? I kind of hope so... lol. I like it.

ETA: Okay, I guess not. It won't let me look at any box past 11, so I guess that's the last page it's updated?

I DO NOT want any POP beauty. Too many issues with them &amp; ipsy in February.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 28, 2014)

On Birchbox's Snapchat there's a picture of someone wearing headphones and it says "Birchbox two year headphones." I wonder if that person is celebrating their anniversary with the company, or if those are going to be an anniversary gift to two year subscribers. Seriously doubting the latter, but it'd be pretty cool.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 28, 2014)

> On Birchbox's Snapchat there's a picture of someone wearing headphones and it says "Birchbox two year headphones." I wonder if that person is celebrating their anniversary with the company, or if those are going to be an anniversary gift to two year subscribers. Seriously doubting the latter, but it'd be pretty cool.Â


 I know that they get hot pink nikes for their one yr work anniversary. What do the headphones look like? Like dre beats or like those crappy quality ones from July 2012?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 28, 2014)

> I know that they get hot pink nikes for their one yr work anniversary. What do the headphones look like? Like dre beats or like those crappy quality ones from July 2012?


 OMG. Can I work there? Lol. I'd love my work to give me neon shoes! For my 5 year at work I can pick out crap from as catalog... I could get a set of cuff links, a multipurpose tool, a cheapo digital camera, or some framed old school type art (Monet and artists like that). That art is fine, but doesn't go with my decor... Where's the Banksy?!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

> OMG. Can I work there? Lol. I'd love my work to give me neon shoes! For my 5 year at work I can pick out crap from as catalog... I could get a set of cuff links, a multipurpose tool, a cheapo digital camera, or some framed old school type art (Monet and artists like that). That art is fine, but doesn't go with my decor... Where's the Banksy?!


 A old retail job I had, after 5 years I got a cast iron Emeril grill pan! I still have it and laugh whenever I think about it.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 28, 2014)

Employees at New Belgium Brewery get a Fat Tire Bike on their 1-year anniversary. I want to work there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 28, 2014)

> Employees at New Belgium Brewery get a Fat Tire Bike on their 1-year anniversary. I want to work there.


 That's not all! Year One â€“ limited release Fat Tire Cruiser bike Year Five â€“ one week trip to Belgium (Yes, we're talking Europe) with your other five-year coworkers to expand your knowledge and culture of all things Belgian Year Ten â€“ four week paid sabbatical Year Fifteen â€“ $1,000 travel voucher for personal use Year Twenty â€“ four week paid sabbatical (NEW in 2013) Year Thirty â€“ four week paid sabbatical (NEW in 2013) And these perks apply to ANYONE under this company. Tour guides, admin staff, corporate staff, line workers... It's fantastic. And obvi a super competitive place to get a job!


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 28, 2014)

> > Employees at New Belgium Brewery get a Fat Tire Bike on their 1-year anniversary. I want to work there.
> 
> 
> That's not all! Year One â€“ limited release Fat Tire Cruiser bike Year Five â€“ one week trip to Belgium (Yes, we're talking Europe) with your other five-year coworkers to expand your knowledge and culture of all things Belgian Year Ten â€“ four week paid sabbatical Year Fifteen â€“ $1,000 travel voucher for personal use Year Twenty â€“ four week paid sabbatical (NEW in 2013) Year Thirty â€“ four week paid sabbatical (NEW in 2013) And these perks apply to ANYONE under this company. Tour guides, admin staff, corporate staff, line workers... It's fantastic. And obvi a super competitive place to get a job!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 28, 2014)

We get a sheet of paper every five years acknowledging our service!  Yea for working in education!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 28, 2014)

My work gave me a 2gb USB stick and a certificate of appreciation. LOL. I got it in the mail without even knowing it was on the way and had a good laugh about it with my coworkers.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 28, 2014)

I would take ANY of these anniversary gifts with a smile on my face. My work gives you nothing. No raise, no letter, no email, no bonus...zilch. Edited because I have a target on my back at work (long story) and a coworker frequents this board. Paranoia - the struggle is real!! Haha


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2014)

Speaking of surprise achievements: I once graduated from college and didn't know it. I had actually enrolled for another quarter, and my diploma magically appeared in the mail before the quarter started. It was just my AAS, though, and I was getting ready to transfer to a four-year school and needed another course or two to hit major requirements, so I stuck around for that last quarter. And from my previous employer, I have two Waterford crystal bowls for my 5th and 10th anniversaries. They are very nice bowls. I have never used them for anything. I left that company in 2008. Math should indicate that these are basically useless in my world. But the other options offered were even more pointless for me, so whatever. In Birchbox news, yay, my bonus officially paid out! Another year covered!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Speaking of surprise achievements: I once graduated from college and didn't know it. I had actually enrolled for another quarter, and my diploma magically appeared in the mail before the quarter started. It was just my AAS, though, and I was getting ready to transfer to a four-year school and needed another course or two to hit major requirements, so I stuck around for that last quarter.

And from my previous employer, I have two Waterford crystal bowls for my 5th and 10th anniversaries. They are very nice bowls. I have never used them for anything. I left that company in 2008. Math should indicate that these are basically useless in my world. But the other options offered were even more pointless for me, so whatever.

In Birchbox news, yay, my bonus officially paid out! Another year covered!

I had a surprise achievement once...I washed out of grad school following some pretty severe burnout and moved 500 miles away to work full-time. I heard that the department secretary of the program was retiring a few years later, so I sent her an e-mail thanking her for all those times she wrote me excuses so I wouldn't have to pay late fees to the registrar, etc., and she asked when I was finishing my degree. I told her I still had maybe 3 or so courses left to complete, so not anytime soon. She said she would look into it, and found that I had more grad-level classes than I needed to graduate from the same school as an undergrad, so she transferred the classes to my graduate transcript, and one thesis/independent study later (completed remotely while still working for my new job) I had my degree! I love that woman so much.

ETA: My last work anniversary I received an enamel lapel pin that I picked up on the same day I was laid off because of an accounting error that left our lab in debt to the department to the tune of mid-6 figures, resulting in maybe 8 people losing their jobs, but of course, not the person in accounting who made the mistake in the first place. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Rory (Feb 28, 2014)

I would've gotten $500 for staying at the company for ten years and I quit after nine years six months.


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 28, 2014)

Boxes are up through 62. Most of them only have one or two items. A lot of repeats. I counted 24 boxes that I can't get because they have items that I have previously gotten. Of course the repeats are what is loaded right now and the new stuff will be added later. I hate when the first falls on a week-end and we have to wait till Monday for spoilers.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 28, 2014)

I got a two pack of Bodum double-walled drinking glasses for my 5 year anniversary. They made us pick from a catalog full of (mostly) useless crap. The glasses are cool, though!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know that they get hot pink nikes for their one yr work anniversary. What do the headphones look like? Like dre beats or like those crappy quality ones from July 2012?

They were over the ear headphones.


----------



## morethanaohk (Feb 28, 2014)

How do you see what's in the boxes? This is my first month and I can't figure it out!


----------



## ScoutSays (Feb 28, 2014)

If you put this link in your browser: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb1 and just change the number at the end to 2, 3, etc you can see what is in each box. March is my first month too! I am really excited to see what I get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I am kind of a geek and wanted to organize the products into a blog post, so I did, and will update it as more are released: http://www.scoutsays.com/2014/02/birchbox-march-2014-spoilers.html


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha, I read the cursive script fragrance name on the Illume go Be Lovely Lavish Hand Cream as "Thai Lady" instead of "Thai Lily." I suppose Thai ladies might smell like Thai lilies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for doing that blog post! So much easier! If I could make a box out of those things I'd choose the Atelier, Mereadesso, Juliette Has A Gun, Illume hand cream, and the Vasanti. Yes, my dream box has 2 perfumes!


----------



## ScoutSays (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm open to pretty much anything at this point except nail polish lol I had a Julep sub for several months and I don't even wear nail polish!! I just didn't know there were other boxes out there!! LOL


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope I get this box!!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb11

CROSSING FINGERS!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd like a box with the mally lip or the candle. Yes please!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2014)

> I'd like a box with the mally lip or the candle. Yes please!


 I received a box a couple of months ago with both of these! Alas, the candle scent gives me unfortunate college party flashbacks -- and it kind of infested the lip pencil.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 28, 2014)

> I hope I get this box!!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb11 CROSSING FINGERS!


 This is my dream box!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Employees at New Belgium Brewery get a Fat Tire Bike on their 1-year anniversary. I want to work there.


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's not all!

Year One â€“ limited release Fat Tire Cruiser bike
Year Five â€“ one week trip to Belgium (Yes, we're talking Europe) with your other five-year
coworkers to expand your knowledge and culture of all things Belgian
Year Ten â€“ four week paid sabbatical
Year Fifteen â€“ $1,000 travel voucher for personal use
Year Twenty â€“ four week paid sabbatical (NEW in 2013)
Year Thirty â€“ four week paid sabbatical (NEW in 2013)

And these perks apply to ANYONE under this company. Tour guides, admin staff, corporate staff, line workers... It's fantastic. And obvi a super competitive place to get a job!
I'd never heard of this brewery, but I see they have one in Asheville, where is where I want to live someday anyway. Sounds like I know where I'll want to work!


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is my dream box!
I hope we both get it!!!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'd never heard of this brewery, but I see they have one in Asheville, where is where I want to live someday anyway. Sounds like I know where I'll want to work!
I lived in Asheville for 2 years. AMAZING place!!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 28, 2014)

> If you put this link in your browser:Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb1 and just change the number at the end to 2, 3, etc you can see what is in each box. March is my first month too! I am really excited to see what I get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I am kind of a geek and wanted to organize the products into a blog post, so I did, and will update it as more are released:Â http://www.scoutsays.com/2014/02/birchbox-march-2014-spoilers.htm


 I really enjoyed looking at your page and seeing all the March products so far that will be in boxes.


> I'd like a box with the mally lip or the candle. Yes please!


 I like Mally products, I think I would like that too!


----------



## disconik (Feb 28, 2014)

My company has us pick through a slection of gifts for our 5, 10, 15, etc. anniversaries.  I chose a set of Henckels flatware that retails for about $200 bucks so I was happy.  It's really great flatware.  There was lots of crappy jewelry.

So..  the boyfriend just got his BB Man and he got a $49 tie and a full size english laundry deodorant ($20) as well as a cologne sample and a face scrub sample.  The face scrub sample is from a company they send out in the guys boxes all the time called Billy Jealousy.  The sample he got was probably worth about $3 and we'll call the cologne sample about $3.  That's a $75 box value for $20.

This just makes the fact that they sent us an option to add some shitty DIY necklace or 2 bottles of $11/ea nail polish  for $20 even more insulting and ridiculous.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My company has us pick through a slection of gifts for our 5, 10, 15, etc. anniversaries.  I chose a set of Henckels flatware that retails for about $200 bucks so I was happy.  It's really great flatware.  There was lots of crappy jewelry.

So..  the boyfriend just got his BB Man and he got a $49 tie and a full size english laundry deodorant ($20) as well as a cologne sample and a face scrub sample.  The face scrub sample is from a company they send out in the guys boxes all the time called Billy Jealousy.  The sample he got was probably worth about $3 and we'll call the cologne sample about $3.  That's a $75 box value for $20.

This just makes the fact that they sent us an option to add some shitty DIY necklace or 2 bottles of $11/ea nail polish  for $20 even more insulting and ridiculous.
I don't really see how it's ridiculous. BBman subbers pay twice as much as we do, so it really opens up their options more. I really can't complain about what we get for $10. Just like PS subbers get a bigger value because there's more money going in to the sub. With that said, I would like (i take that back, i would LOVE) the option to have something where we pay more to get a more luxe box, along the lines of the euro boxes. There hasn't been a single add-on that has appealed to me yet.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2014)

> I don't really see how it's ridiculous. BBman subbers pay twice as much as we do, so it really opens up their options more. I really can't complain about what we get for $10. Just like PS subbers get a bigger value because there's more money going in to the sub.Â With that said, I would like (i take that back, i would LOVE)Â the option to have something where we pay more to get a more luxe box, along the lines of the euro boxes. There hasn't been a single add-on that has appealed to me yet.


 Pretty much all of this, with the addendum that I once received a box with a value of more than sixty bucks. (*And* that was a Befine debacle box, so I got a hundred points for *that* mess.)


----------



## gemstone (Feb 28, 2014)

I think ti is probably a lot easier for the european birchboxes to get north american brands to send generous samples because I am sure that they would love to branch out in European countries with pretty minimal effort on their part (since birchbox does a lot of the heavy lifting regarding promoting, stocking, etc).  They also have a much smaller subscriber base.  I think it will take a few years for birchbox to really establish itself in europe for us to get more european brands, because so far it's been a pretty slow start.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My company has us pick through a slection of gifts for our 5, 10, 15, etc. anniversaries.  I chose a set of Henckels flatware that retails for about $200 bucks so I was happy.  It's really great flatware.  There was lots of crappy jewelry.

So..  the boyfriend just got his BB Man and he got a $49 tie and a full size english laundry deodorant ($20) as well as a cologne sample and a face scrub sample.  The face scrub sample is from a company they send out in the guys boxes all the time called Billy Jealousy.  The sample he got was probably worth about $3 and we'll call the cologne sample about $3.  That's a $75 box value for $20.

This just makes the fact that they sent us an option to add some shitty DIY necklace or 2 bottles of $11/ea nail polish  for $20 even more insulting and ridiculous.
I haven't even thought about my box value in a long time. I've been more focused on which products I want to try so I hope I either get them or could trade for them. Do you think we're getting around a $37.50 value? That would be half the men's box and we pay half. Anyway, I'm torn about wanting an option for a $20 box. On the one hand, I like just getting additional boxes and (hopefully) variety without dupes. On the other hand, a $20 box sounds appealing. It would be nice if they offered it as an option, maybe in between the regular boxes. Like, 1 week after they mail our monthly boxes, they send out an email saying they are trying a new subscription for $20 and all current subscribers have first dibs at signing up for it, though it is entirely optional. Then, we have 1 week to sign up (if we want to) and they mail them. So the cycle would be regular $10 birchbox mailed, 2 weeks later $20 box mailed, then after 2 more weeks the regular box again. They could commit to doing it for only 3 months. It should give them time to get tons of feedback and decide where they'd like to go from there. I'd almost certainly sign up for the 1st box, assuming I could afford it at the time. But then, there's always the risk the $20 box would overshadow the $10 box. I already think they're a bit distracted with the men's box as it is.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even thought about my box value in a long time. I've been more focused on which products I want to try so I hope I either get them or could trade for them. Do you think we're getting around a $37.50 value? That would be half the men's box and we pay half. Anyway, I'm torn about wanting an option for a $20 box. On the one hand, I like just getting additional boxes and (hopefully) variety without dupes. On the other hand, a $20 box sounds appealing. It would be nice if they offered it as an option, maybe in between the regular boxes. Like, 1 week after they mail our monthly boxes, they send out an email saying they are trying a new subscription for $20 and all current subscribers have first dibs at signing up for it, though it is entirely optional. Then, we have 1 week to sign up (if we want to) and they mail them. So the cycle would be regular $10 birchbox mailed, 2 weeks later $20 box mailed, then after 2 more weeks the regular box again. They could commit to doing it for only 3 months. It should give them time to get tons of feedback and decide where they'd like to go from there. I'd almost certainly sign up for the 1st box, assuming I could afford it at the time. But then, there's always the risk the $20 box would overshadow the $10 box. I already think they're a bit distracted with the men's box as it is.
I agree I don't worry about actual value with my BB, and typically I do with other subs. For example, most people hated that shadow card in Feb and I loved it. It was worthless to most, but for me I am still getting use out of it and enjoying trying them out. I'd rather have a box of foil samples with multiple uses that I end up liking rather than a box of full sized items I will never use (bright red lipstick, mascara that smears on my face, or nail polish I don't use). Plus, some items that are worthless to me are fabulous for trading.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even thought about my box value in a long time. I've been more focused on which products I want to try so I hope I either get them or could trade for them. Do you think we're getting around a $37.50 value? That would be half the men's box and we pay half. Anyway, I'm torn about wanting an option for a $20 box. On the one hand, I like just getting additional boxes and (hopefully) variety without dupes. On the other hand, a $20 box sounds appealing. It would be nice if they offered it as an option, maybe in between the regular boxes. Like, 1 week after they mail our monthly boxes, they send out an email saying they are trying a new subscription for $20 and all current subscribers have first dibs at signing up for it, though it is entirely optional. Then, we have 1 week to sign up (if we want to) and they mail them. So the cycle would be regular $10 birchbox mailed, 2 weeks later $20 box mailed, then after 2 more weeks the regular box again. They could commit to doing it for only 3 months. It should give them time to get tons of feedback and decide where they'd like to go from there. I'd almost certainly sign up for the 1st box, assuming I could afford it at the time. But then, there's always the risk the $20 box would overshadow the $10 box. I already think they're a bit distracted with the men's box as it is.
That idea is really neat, I don't see them investing any time into that anytime soon though : I think their limited edition boxes are their way of supplementing the regular womens boxes, IMO.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 1, 2014)

I would totally be down with paying more for more samples every month. However, I hear that they're having some growing pains with 400k+ subscribers, like the logistical issues associated with obtaining 400,000 x 5 little makeup and skincare samples every month for free from cosmetics manufacturers.


----------



## em20 (Mar 1, 2014)

As far as box value, the last 2 months of BB I would never have paid $10 for the samples I got. Most of them I would have passed over if they were free. But the 2 months before that were way better, and I kind of feel in the 4 months of my subscription I've just about broken even, money wise. I love and am actually still using my Phenome line minimizer, my Borghese splendor brightening makeup and some hand cream samples. After my March reviews are in I'll break 200 points, buy something for $20 with free shipping and then I'll finally feel like I got a nice benefit for my subscription so I'm not disappointed overall!  I feel like you have to stick with it for the points to break even on value, but that's just me and the quirk of my profile somehow getting sent shampoo and conditioner every single month so that's like half my box taken up by stuff I won't use.

In march I'd love to get the caffeine eye cream, the brow gel, vasanti, DDF, sunscreen serum - pretty much any spf or face lotion. It could be a great month with all the face cream samples on offer!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 1, 2014)

No no no! I LIKE paying only $10 a month lol My only 2 subs are this and Ipsy (I haven't received my first Ipsy bag yet) and if they raise their prices I'm out. My husband is in school to become a respiratory therapist so I'm basically the only one working and these two subs are a gift to myself for all my hard work lol Oh, I did get hubs the Dollar Shave Club and he loves that! I just think if BB raises their price I'll probably just skip it.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 1, 2014)

Speaking of anniversary gifts. I thought BB sent you something for your one year anniversary? This month will be my 16th month with them and I've yet to get anything. I think I got a discount coupon at 9 months or something.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 1, 2014)

updates


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 1, 2014)

> No no no! I LIKE paying only $10 a month lol My only 2 subs are this and Ipsy (I haven't received my first Ipsy bag yet) and if they raise their prices I'm out. My husband is in school to become a respiratory therapist so I'm basically the only one working and these two subs are a gift to myself for all my hard work lol Oh, I did get hubs the Dollar Shave Club and he loves that! I just think if BB raises their price I'll probably just skip it.


 I totally agree with you on this, between BB &amp; ipsy at $10 each the range &amp; variety of items is fantastic. I too would unsubscribe from either if they went up to $20 a month. Plus with the swap forums here I can amlost always trade for an item I wanted but didn't get. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## izzybizzy (Mar 1, 2014)

I will say Pop Beauty does (surprisingly) make some nice shadows. I just don't like anything from them that is even partially liquid. So I would love to get more shadows from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## em20 (Mar 1, 2014)

Can someone tell me how the swap stuff works?  I've found the forum where people list all the stuff they have and want, but scrolling through each user name to see if they want anything I have seems like a job in and of itself!  What other ways are there to find someone who wants to swap BB stuff?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 1, 2014)

Had to share a funny tracking message I just saw:

Hodgkins, IL, United States 02/28/2014 5:00 P.M. Late train. Seattle, WA, United States 02/25/2014 9:54 P.M. Departure Scan   02/25/2014 7:16 P.M. Origin Scan United States 02/24/2014 7:49 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS 
I have to say that "Late train" is not something I have ever seen before on a tracking message.  Perhaps my cold medicine is affecting my brain, but that was way too funny to me!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone tell me how the swap stuff works?  I've found the forum where people list all the stuff they have and want, but scrolling through each user name to see if they want anything I have seems like a job in and of itself!  What other ways are there to find someone who wants to swap BB stuff?
I generally look under https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps, there is a search function for the thread--and yes I scroll through people's lists (but I love trading--it is a fun way to connect with other members).

Each month there is usually a swap list posted for the major subs, like https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140811/birchbox-february-2014-swaps-thread, so you can also scroll through that.

Many members also have their lists in their signatures--so if they happen to mention that they are looking for something and you have it, you can see what they might have to trade you for it.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## em20 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks much! Found it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

Holy cow, it's March!! Excited for this month.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

> I will say Pop Beauty does (surprisingly)Â make some nice shadows. I just don't like anything from them that is even partially liquid. So I would love to get more shadows from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree. I feel like Pop Beauty has got a bad rap recently after some of their products Ipsy sent out. I didn't even try the gasoline lipgloss but I have the Pop Portfolio pallet that I got maybe a year or so ago and I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm OK with trying more Pop Beauty in case there are more hidden gems in their collection.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will say Pop Beauty does (surprisingly) make some nice shadows. I just don't like anything from them that is even partially liquid. So I would love to get more shadows from them.





I agree. I feel like Pop Beauty has got a bad rap recently after some of their products Ipsy sent out. I didn't even try the gasoline lipgloss but I have the Pop Portfolio pallet that I got maybe a year or so ago and I really like it



I'm OK with trying more Pop Beauty in case there are more hidden gems in their collection. I've only tried shadow by them once (from a different sub) and I thought it was terrible...powdery and no pigmentation, faded within an hour even with primer. Maybe they've improved?

Either way, nothing Iv'e tried by the brand has been great for me, and I don't trust their ingredients now after the gasoline gloss...so I hope if Ipsy , Birchbox, any of my subs DOES send them out again, they skip me, please!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 1, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > I will say Pop Beauty does (surprisingly)Â make some nice shadows. I just don't like anything from them that is even partially liquid. So I would love to get more shadows from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I will say that the shadow trio I got from Ipsy by Pop Beauty was not the same quality as the shadows in my larger pallet. The texture is different and it doesn't even look the same. The full sized pallet is better and I haven't had any issues with fading, creasing, fallout, being powdery or really anything negative. The color pay off was not quite as good as UD or Too Faced but it was still good and quality. I know all this sounds crazy taking in to account some of the samplings that have been sent out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will say Pop Beauty does (surprisingly) make some nice shadows. I just don't like anything from them that is even partially liquid. So I would love to get more shadows from them.






I agree. I feel like Pop Beauty has got a bad rap recently after some of their products Ipsy sent out. I didn't even try the gasoline lipgloss but I have the Pop Portfolio pallet that I got maybe a year or so ago and I really like it



I'm OK with trying more Pop Beauty in case there are more hidden gems in their collection. I've only tried shadow by them once (from a different sub) and I thought it was terrible...powdery and no pigmentation, faded within an hour even with primer. Maybe they've improved?

Either way, nothing Iv'e tried by the brand has been great for me, and I don't trust their ingredients now after the gasoline gloss...so I hope if Ipsy , Birchbox, any of my subs DOES send them out again, they skip me, please! 
I will say that the shadow trio I got from Ipsy by Pop Beauty was not the same quality as the shadows in my larger pallet. The texture is different and it doesn't even look the same.

The full sized pallet is better and I haven't had any issues with fading, creasing, fallout, being powdery or really anything negative. The color pay off was not quite as good as UD or Too Faced but it was still good and quality. I know all this sounds crazy taking in to account some of the samplings that have been sent out. You would think, if you were a brand wanting to get your name out, you'd send out some of your better products in subs, not eyeshadows that are worse than your norm and lip gloss that smells like a Citgo station! Logic! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

I look at it this way. I pay $10 for 5 samples, shipping, and $5 in points. When I look at it that way, Birchbox is the best value, hands down, no contest.

Every time I review a box and I know I have $5 more to add to my points, I feel like I got my money's worth. No complaints here, even when I don't love all the samples I got. If anything, I occasionally appreciate getting samples and not liking them. At least I know that I'm not interested and I don't waste my money on a full size in the future!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I look at it this way. I pay $10 for 5 samples, shipping, and $5 in points. When I look at it that way, Birchbox is the best value, hands down, no contest.

Every time I review a box and I know I have $5 more to add to my points, I feel like I got my money's worth. No complaints here, even when I don't love all the samples I got. If anything, I occasionally appreciate getting samples and not liking them. At least I know that I'm not interested and I don't waste my money on a full size in the future!
 I love Birchbox because of the points and also because I truly DO discover new things through them, whereas I've felt more and more like other subs (IPSY) have just been more of the same, Birchbox always has brands I haven't tried or new products, even when I don't find a particular box especially exciting. It's always worth it for me!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I love Birchbox because of the points and also because I truly DO discover new things through them, whereas I've felt more and more like other subs (IPSY) have just been more of the same, Birchbox always has brands I haven't tried or new products, even when I don't find a particular box especially exciting. It's always worth it for me!
Totally agree! Birchbox is a genuine sampling service and I think people forget that. The entire point of the service is not to make sure we all get full size or deluxe size products that make it "worth the money." What we're paying for is a service that helps us try new products so that we can be better informed when making full-size purchases. A service that also gives us $5 in credit with each box we receive to put towards those full-size purchases.

What makes Birchbox worth the money is that they are always featuring new brands, and new products from tried-and-true brands. Other subscription services will send larger products, but they're always from the same mediocre companies, over and over again.

Find me another subscription service that charges the same amount ($10) and returns half of it to you in credit and doesn't charge shipping! Not to mention has excellent customer service!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 1, 2014)

Heads up! Dr. Brandt Pores No More is on Groupon for $27

(also featured: chella, la fresh wipes, shea terra, burts bees lip balm) i tried to search for birchbox brands, they've been getting a lot in their beauty section recently!


----------



## em20 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally agree! Birchbox is a genuine sampling service and I think people forget that. The entire point of the service is not to make sure we all get full size or deluxe size products that make it "worth the money." What we're paying for is a service that helps us try new products so that we can be better informed when making full-size purchases. A service that also gives us $5 in credit with each box we receive to put towards those full-size purchases.

What makes Birchbox worth the money is that they are always featuring new brands, and new products from tried-and-true brands. Other subscription services will send larger products, but they're always from the same mediocre companies, over and over again.

Find me another subscription service that charges the same amount ($10) and returns half of it to you in credit and doesn't charge shipping! Not to mention has excellent customer service!
I don't mind at all that the samples are sample sized, and I appreciate the points, but I wish they had more of a personalization for it, so that people who (for instance) can't use standard hair products can opt out. There are boxes that I don't even receive $5 worth of samples simply because I physically can't use the ones that come in (twist band, shampoo, conditioner, dry shampoo, dry conditioner, half up, etc) and I'm willing and eager to spend money on full sizes of the facial lotions, serums, makeups, etc - but I don't get those samples, so I can't test them out to know which full sizes to get. So I wish we could opt out of hair products (for instance) or otherwise personalize the boxes so that we're being offered samples of product categories we're more likely to buy. Otherwise I love the points system and non-hair product ranges. But I think increasing the personalization of the product categories would result in better sales of full size products.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mind at all that the samples are sample sized, and I appreciate the points, but I wish they had more of a personalization for it, so that people who (for instance) can't use standard hair products can opt out. There are boxes that I don't even receive $5 worth of samples simply because I physically can't use the ones that come in (twist band, shampoo, conditioner, dry shampoo, dry conditioner, half up, etc) and I'm willing and eager to spend money on full sizes of the facial lotions, serums, makeups, etc - but I don't get those samples, so I can't test them out to know which full sizes to get. So I wish we could opt out of hair products (for instance) or otherwise personalize the boxes so that we're being offered samples of product categories we're more likely to buy. Otherwise I love the points system and non-hair product ranges. But I think increasing the personalization of the product categories would result in better sales of full size products.

I totally understand what you're saying,  and I agree with what you said about more personalization being better and increasing full-size sales. However if there were options to opt out of products, it would make Birchbox's job much more complicated when it came to curating/filling the boxes, and therefore, would most likely cause a raise in the price. And while I'm sure there are many people that would be happy to pay extra for a more personalized experience, I'm sure they would also lose a large amount of customers as well.

To understand why those kinds of specifications aren't offered, you need to really understand how subscription and sampling services work. Birchbox is provided with a sample from a company under the idea that they will give these samples out to a specific number of people and in return, receive feedback and reviews on their website and marketing material etc etc (giveaways/being featured in the BB sneak peeks etc) If they have an agreement to give out 2,000 twist bands in a particular month, but only 1,500 subscribers have "hair accessories" listed as something they want, there are going to be 500 people receiving twist bands that don't want them.

Birchbox, and every other subscription company that uses a quiz, only use them as guides, so that they can attempt to give you the best selection they can with what they have to work with. There is never any guarantee, and not because they don't want you to be happy, but because it's not easily feasible with a company like this, especially at their price point and subscriber count.

Of course I'm not poo-pooing the idea of being more personalized, I just think that it's probably not doable realistically. At least not in the way that we would all like, IE: being able to check specific types of items and un-check others.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 1, 2014)

Of the 63ish boxes that are half filled, I was able to eliminate 36 (or 39?) based on items I received previously. My wishlist for this month so far is:

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle

Mally Lip Magnifier

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream (I love their Herbal Recovery Gel...and most of the rest of their stuff)

Jurlique Rose Hand Cream

Juliette Has a Gun

Egyptian Magic

Greenleaf Candle

I've already received a Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer. Is that an item that you might receive a dupe of in a different shade? I found it to be a little on the sticky side, but I liked the minty flavor, and no gasoline smell.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 1, 2014)

Yay for March!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This month, I am hoping for MORE BP products. I have the full size versions on their way to me, but I just feel like this is something I can never get enough of. I'd like more green tea (yes, I'm one of those weirdos), I'd like the 100% Pure Caffeine eye stuff sample, thinking about purchasing but would like to try it first. Really, anything besides mascara and foundation type items. I have tooooo much mascara, and there's only one type of foundation I'll wear.

Thinking of buying myself a gift subscription and/or just getting a second subscription. All depending on how I like my first BeautyBox5 this month.


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 1, 2014)

January's box said I was supposed to have 100% Pure Caffein Eye Cream in it but when I got my box, it was coconut lotion foils. Do you think this will still eliminate my chances of getting another box with the caffein eye cream in it?


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 1, 2014)

I love months like this where I can eliminate a bunch of boxes. I already got the Beauty Protector Spray, the hair powder, the 100% Pure eye cream, the Vasanti Face Scrub, the Mereadesso Moisturizer, the Camille Beckman Body Butter, the Mighty Leaf Tea, and the foot cream stuff in previous boxes. Jesus, that's a lot when I list it all out like that, haha. It's pretty much guaranteed that I'll get the Coola Matte whatever it is, but I kinda wanna try it. Hopefully they send the right shade.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 1, 2014)

*BIRCHBOX* Who wants a sneak peek at the Sneak Peek? http://birch.ly/1pKeotd
 
^^posted on Birchbox's Facebook.


----------



## Trystelle (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    
*BIRCHBOX* Who wants a sneak peek at the Sneak Peek? http://birch.ly/1pKeotd
 
^^posted on Birchbox's Facebook. 
Wow that is annoying, made me dizzy!


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone know how often they release their limited edition boxes? Approximately, of course. I realize they don't release them on a set schedule.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 1, 2014)

> Does anyone know how often they release their limited edition boxes? Approximately, of course. I realize they don't release them on a set schedule.


 It varies, but I'd say about every 2-3 months? I'm betting the next one will be around Mother's Day, but it could be sooner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I think the CEW boxes were in June last year. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 1, 2014)

> It varies, but I'd say about every 2-3 months? I'm betting the next one will be around Mother's Day, but it could be sooner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I think the CEW boxes were in June last year. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!





> Oh, cool! Did you have to use a special code or anything to get points for the gift sub, or was it automatic? Also, would the plus two go to me or my sister? I don't care either way, especially since it'd just be more stuff for her to have. Just curious. Thanks for the help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What is CEW box?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 1, 2014)

In a way, I sort of hope Birchbox doesn't do the CEW box this year.  I liked the box Beautybar put together much more than the BB one.  I also liked the promo they had for it.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



What is CEW box?
 Cosmetic Executive Women

They have beauty awards similar to the Allure Best of Beauty awards.

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Â Cosmetic Executive Women They have beauty awards similar to the Allure Best of Beauty awards. Sorry for the double post!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 1, 2014)

What day of the month do they normally ship?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 1, 2014)

any thoughts on the Benefit Big Easy cream? I went into Sephora today and swatched it. I am Beige  (MUFE 127 for reference). I liked the way it felt. I have enough points to get it for free (plus i can use a coupon and get 35 points). BUUT. i just bought a replacement of my normal BB cream. 

Has anyone been using this product consistently/have any thoughts on it outside of the tiny peelie sample?


----------



## lovepink (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  any thoughts on the Benefit Big Easy cream? I went into Sephora today and swatched it. I am Beige  (MUFE 127 for reference). I liked the way it felt. I have enough points to get it for free (plus i can use a coupon and get 35 points). BUUT. i just bought a replacement of my normal BB cream. 

Has anyone been using this product consistently/have any thoughts on it outside of the tiny peelie sample?
I personally have not tried it, as it is not my type of product but Karen of MBB did a post 

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/benefit-big-easy/

and musings of a muse

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/02/benefit-big-easy-multi-balancing-complexion-perfector-review-swatches.html

Hope those help!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 1, 2014)

> any thoughts on the Benefit Big Easy cream? I went into Sephora today and swatched it. I am Beige Â (MUFE 127 for reference). I liked the way it felt. I have enough points to get it for free (plus i can use a coupon and get 35 points). BUUT. i just bought a replacement of my normal BB cream.Â  Has anyone been using this product consistently/have any thoughts on it outside of the tiny peelie sample?


 I purchased it with points since there was a 35 extra point promo and it was delivered today, But I haven't been home yet. I plan on trying it tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I personally have not tried it, as it is not my type of product but Karen of MBB did a post 

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/benefit-big-easy/

and musings of a muse

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/02/benefit-big-easy-multi-balancing-complexion-perfector-review-swatches.html

Hope those help!
thanks! i *just* looked over karen's review before posting that. maybe its just the items i stop to read but - i like Karen because we're both filipino ladies (although she is darker than i am. but, she does remind me of my aunt) BUT what i dont like -- her reviews always feel positive. maybe its just because i read it with a happy, cheery voice in my head but sometimes i just don't trust her lol

i think i should compare this to the tarte bb primer. they felt very similar and the tarte bb primer was hell on my face. i did get a little sample cup from sephora - enough for maybe one use. i'll report back with findings!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks! i *just* looked over karen's review before posting that. maybe its just the items i stop to read but - i like Karen because we're both filipino ladies (although she is darker than i am. but, she does remind me of my aunt) BUT what i dont like -- her reviews always feel positive. maybe its just because i read it with a happy, cheery voice in my head but sometimes i just don't trust her lol

i think i should compare this to the tarte bb primer. they felt very similar and the tarte bb primer was hell on my face. i did get a little sample cup from sephora - enough for maybe one use. i'll report back with findings!
I agree, I feel like she never has anything bad to say about products!  Even when it is bad, she is still positive which is a good and bad thing.  Maybe on a day you do not have to go anywhere you can do a half face-stuff you like, half big easy.  Then get another sample to try full face if you like the halvsies!  Good luck!

And yes share!  I love hearing about people's beauty experiments!  It's for science!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 




I hate that you're having these issues. I also have really oily skin. Primer wise, I use Smashbox. Foundation, Concealer, &amp; Powder, I use CoverFX. Eyeshadow primer, TooFaced Shadow Insurance. Try these products, maybe they'll help you as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2014)

> I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit.Â  I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest.Â :icon_cry:


 If it helps I have the same exact skin. The only foundation I've found to work for me is from: Being True (mineral powder foundation) and the only eye shadow primer that works for me is Nars. If that helps? Don't feel sad.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If it helps I have the same exact skin. The only foundation I've found to work for me is from: Being True (mineral powder foundation) and the only eye shadow primer that works for me is Nars. If that helps? Don't feel sad.
I've been wanting to try the Nars primer. I've literally heard nothing but good things. At least if I can't get my skin to look nice, maybe this will make my eyeshadow look okay. Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate that you're having these issues. I also have really oily skin. Primer wise, I use Smashbox. Foundation, Concealer, &amp; Powder, I use CoverFX. Eyeshadow primer, TooFaced Shadow Insurance. Try these products, maybe they'll help you as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Smashbox primer doesn't work for me, sadly. I have a tube of the green one that's going unused right now (it does fill pores decently for me, though). I've looked into CoverFX, but I haven't tried anything yet. I might look into it more. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 1, 2014)

@queenofperil lol not stupid! i was just wondering if i should pick up this product too! i am the opposite - i have combination skin and sometimes dry. just from my brief encounter swatching at sephora, i think it could work for you since it has a nice powdery finish? eh? thats why there's return policies, right?

my sister is super oily and she survives by blot, blot blotting away and also limiting how many layers she's using on her face.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2014)

> I've been wanting to try the Nars primer. I've literally heard nothing but good things. At least if I can't get my skin to look nice, maybe this will make my eyeshadow look okay. Thank you! The Smashbox primer doesn't work for me, sadly. I have a tube of the green one that's going unused right now (it does fill pores decently for me, though). I've looked into CoverFX, but I haven't tried anything yet. I might look into it more. Thanks for the recommendations!


 Despite my oily skin I still ordered Big Easy mine shipped today. I'll let you know what I think if it when I get it. At worst I could return it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 1, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that this link no longer works: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb1

Box 2 works, but Box 1 doesn't. Weird.


----------



## Melbert (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 





I have the same skin. It took me YEARS to find products that work. I use Hourglass mineral veil primer and immaculate liquid powder foundation. They are about $55 each, which is insane and way more than I had ever spend on face products previously but trust me, they work and they actually last a really long time. I did the math and for me, it was actually cheaper to get the hourglaass products over getting other products more frequently.   I rarely have to blot now, only on the super humid San Diego days and even then, its only once in the day. I get a lot of compliments on my complexion now, which I thought would never happened.  I always felt like a greasy 12 year old before. Now I actually feel like I look like a woman. It's silly, I know but totally true. 

They carry hourglass at Sephora. I would go in and try it out. They have wonderful powders too.

Also, if it helps, I am 31. I didn't figure this out until I was 29. I felt like the only one of my friends that didn't have it together so to speak when it came to skincare and appearance.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 1, 2014)

> I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit.Â  I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest.Â :icon_cry:


 This kind of broke my heart to read; so sorry you're feeling this way! My nose &amp; forehead get crazy oily too &amp; I'm on a never-ending quest to find decent products to control it... Have you tried any of the Rimmel Stay Matte line? I've been using the primer &amp; foundation religiously the last few weeks and while it doesn't completely eliminate the oil or anything, it definitely reduces it. And they're both pretty cheap! Also completely agree with the other ladies about the NARS primer. Got a sample in a swap from @usofjessamerica a while back &amp; it was seriously life changing! Birchbox's return policy is pretty awesome, so I'd say if you're thinking about getting the Big Easy-go for it! Worst case scenario, you have to return it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This kind of broke my heart to read; so sorry you're feeling this way! My nose &amp; forehead get crazy oily too &amp; I'm on a never-ending quest to find decent products to control it... Have you tried any of the Rimmel Stay Matte line? I've been using the primer &amp; foundation religiously the last few weeks and while it doesn't completely eliminate the oil or anything, it definitely reduces it. And they're both pretty cheap!

Also completely agree with the other ladies about the NARS primer. Got a sample in a swap from @usofjessamerica a while back &amp; it was seriously life changing!

Birchbox's return policy is pretty awesome, so I'd say if you're thinking about getting the Big Easy-go for it! Worst case scenario, you have to return it.




I've tried the Stay Matte foundation. Oh lord. That day...I don't want to think about that day. Let's just say I did not "stay matte," lmao. The color also isn't quite right for me (I'm lightish-medium with super yellowy skin), so when it oxidized I looked like a greasy orange. O_O

Quote: Originally Posted by *Melbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the same skin. It took me YEARS to find products that work. I use Hourglass mineral veil primer and immaculate liquid powder foundation. They are about $55 each, which is insane and way more than I had ever spend on face products previously but trust me, they work and they actually last a really long time. I did the math and for me, it was actually cheaper to get the hourglaass products over getting other products more frequently.   I rarely have to blot now, only on the super humid San Diego days and even then, its only once in the day. I get a lot of compliments on my complexion now, which I thought would never happened.  I always felt like a greasy 12 year old before. Now I actually feel like I look like a woman. It's silly, I know but totally true. 

They carry hourglass at Sephora. I would go in and try it out. They have wonderful powders too.

Also, if it helps, I am 31. I didn't figure this out until I was 29. I felt like the only one of my friends that didn't have it together so to speak when it came to skincare and appearance. 
I've wanted to try it, but that price tag is painful. I think I'll pick up some samples of both before I make a commitment. But it's good to hear they work for you. That gives me hope.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 




I've got a similar issue only with combination oily skin. The parts that are oily could solve the world's oil problems by the end of the day. Oddly enough, I started a skin washing routine based off a recommendation on another thread on MUT and it not only stopped the oily skin issue it completely cured my hormone related acne. No, not kidding. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139566/skincare-helpppp

That's the thread. I won't go into the big long "here's what you do" thing here since it's laid out in that thread but maybe something on that thread can help. I know the washing method laid out there for sure works for me because when I couldn't do it after I got hurt because just getting to the sink wore me out I noticed a HUGE difference in my skin. So...check it, maybe you can get some help there!


----------



## Melbert (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I've wanted to try it, but that price tag is painful. I think I'll pick up some samples of both before I make a commitment. But it's good to hear they work for you. That gives me hope.

Yeah, the price tag scared me off for a long time until I finally let one of the girls at Sephora make me up, which I never do. I left without getting anything, noticed how well it stood up to the humidity and me running around, and then immediately went back the next day and got it. It was a game changer for me. 

Plus, I was purchasing foundation about every 2-3 months before. My hourglass products last for 8 months on average I would say. You really don't need much of it at all to cover up. That helps me justify the cost.


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 1, 2014)

So I was gifted a 3 month sub to BB. I got the email and went and filled out my survey about a week ago. A few days later it showed me what I THOUGHT was the contents of my first box and says its February (when I went to 'boxes' under 'my account') but it still doesn't show that it's shipped yet. I got a box in the mail today with completely different products as well as a card that tells me to go online to fill out my survey. Anyone know what's going on? Can I review these products for points?


----------



## julztay (Mar 1, 2014)

> I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit.Â  I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest.Â :icon_cry:


 I have just been experimenting with a new product I received in February's Popsugar box. Unbelievably, it is Nourish Oranic Pure Hydrating Argan Face Serum. I know....you're probably thinking Im crazy for bringing up an oil here right? I swear...the decription you give for your oil issues, sounds as if we are sisters! I had no plans touse the argan face serum because of the incredibly difficult and oily face I have. I am also acne prone. After some research, I dove in and began to use the serum day and night; after an exfoliating cleanser. I follow with an oil free moisturizer (using the serum WITH a moisturizer is important). Then, my normal stuff: primer, CC or bb, concealer, makeup. NEVER in my life, has my face felt so good, has kept makeup in place almost the whole work day, and ceased with the over active oil problem! I don't have to blot AT ALL. I dont know if this is some fluke reaction, but it may be wortha try and/or some research for you. I'd love for someone to prove I'm not nuts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 1, 2014)

> We get a sheet of paper every five years acknowledging our service! Â Yea for working in education! Â :wish:


 I got nothing, not even one of the name badges some employees have that say "5+ years od service."


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I was gifted a 3 month sub to BB. I got the email and went and filled out my survey about a week ago. A few days later it showed me what I THOUGHT was the contents of my first box and says its February (when I went to 'boxes' under 'my account') but it still doesn't show that it's shipped yet. I got a box in the mail today with completely different products as well as a card that tells me to go online to fill out my survey. Anyone know what's going on? Can I review these products for points?
Yes. If you review the products your box page currently shows, then email Birchbox and ask them to change it to the box you received, you can review both sets of products. Double the points!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I was gifted a 3 month sub to BB. I got the email and went and filled out my survey about a week ago. A few days later it showed me what I THOUGHT was the contents of my first box and says its February (when I went to 'boxes' under 'my account') but it still doesn't show that it's shipped yet. I got a box in the mail today with completely different products as well as a card that tells me to go online to fill out my survey. Anyone know what's going on? Can I review these products for points?
That was your Welcome Box, I do believe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You'll get 3 more boxes, I think.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been wanting to try the Nars primer. I've literally heard nothing but good things. At least if I can't get my skin to look nice, maybe this will make my eyeshadow look okay. Thank you!

*The Smashbox primer doesn't work for me, sadly. I have a tube of the green one that's going unused right now (it does fill pores decently for me, though). I've looked into CoverFX, but I haven't tried anything yet. I might look into it more. Thanks for the recommendations!*
It's 42$ at Sephora. I went in and told the sales lady my skin issues, and she tried several things on me. I have never spent that much on a foundation before, but it was well worth it. I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 1, 2014)

> I will say that the shadow trio I got from Ipsy by Pop Beauty was not the same quality as the shadows in my larger pallet. The texture is different and it doesn't even look the same. The full sized pallet is better and I haven't had any issues with fading, creasing, fallout, being powdery or really anything negative. The color pay off was not quite as good as UD or Too Faced but it was still good and quality. I know all this sounds crazy taking in to account some of the samplings that have been sent out.


 I haven't tried their eyeshadows but I highly recommend the Lip/Cheek palette!! I bought one for myself, my mom and my sister for Christmas gifts and I get rave reviews. My sister says she gets compliments all the time on her lip color. It has a huge variety of colors and is reasonably priced. (And does not contain mineral oil or petroleum like the lip gloss!) http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pop-beauty-rouge-mix-lip-cheek-palette


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 1, 2014)

On a three month gift sub you get a welcome box and two boxes.  You have to e-mail them if you want them to update your box contents for your welcome box so that you can review them for points--it is not automatic on a welcome box.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 1, 2014)

> I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit.Â  I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest.Â :icon_cry:


 I feel your pain. I am obsessed with oil blotting papers. On a positive note, oily skin usually means less wrinkles down the road. So it's not all bad. And oil does not make you ugly! I personally do not believe that any topical product we put on our skin can stop or prevent oil. It may delay it or soak some of it up for a short time but it won't go away forever. Especially in warmer months. I have learned to love my skin and I just try to go lighter on skincare and makeup products when I am especially oily. Embrace the dewiness and youthfulness of it! I say all of this while dealing with awesome pregnancy hormonal acne popping up on my cheeks and my skin looking overall blotchy and dull. So much for that "glow." At least my nails and hair are growing like weeds!


----------



## jocedun (Mar 1, 2014)

Ladies, I am throwing this out into the MUT universe since I think some of you might be interested: L'Oreal's new Youth Code Pore Vanisher is an amazing dupe for both Dr. Brandt's Pores No More and Benefit's Porefessional. In fact, I personally like it better than Porefessional because it doesn't cling to dry patches. Plus, it's only $20ish at the drugstore for like 3x as much product (and you can find coupons). Ahhhhmazing. So if you tried/liked Dr Brandt or Benefit and don't want to spend that much money, I recommend trying this! It's HG status for me now. I hope this helps someone!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ladies, I am throwing this out into the MUT universe since I think some of you might be interested: L'Oreal's new Youth Code Pore Vanisher is an amazing dupe for both Dr. Brandt's Pores No More and Benefit's Porefessional. In fact, I personally like it better than Porefessional because it doesn't cling to dry patches. Plus, it's only $20ish at the drugstore for like 3x as much product (and you can find coupons). Ahhhhmazing. So if you tried/liked Dr Brandt or Benefit and don't want to spend that much money, I recommend trying this! It's HG status for me now.

I hope this helps someone!
There's also a nice sized sample of this product in this month's Allure magazine.

My skin has been a total mess the last year or so, probably a combination of stress and a new medication I'm taking. It's terrible because I feel like my skin used to be one of my best features and now some days I feel like I look like a meth addict...ahhh!  I just received some First Aid Beauty Blemish Patrol Pads from Sephora and I really like them so far. They have salicylic acid, but are gentle and don't seem to irritate or over-dry my sensitive skin. My skin is already looking better after 2 days.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bummer! It appears that deluxe (well, 3.0 mL) samples of The Big Easy exist for $8.00, but they sent peelies instead.

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/big-easy-deluxe-sample


----------



## Lanai12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dear Birchbox, If you have the ability to bring spring and temps over freezing I will not grumble one bit if you send me a box of (my personal punishment box): Mascara Shampoo &amp; Conditioner Tea &amp; Foundation If you can't deliver on spring I would really like to try the Jurlique, Mally lip, BP Protect &amp; Detangle, 100% pure eye cream, mereadesso or other fabulous new item After all, you obviously think it is sunny and warm enough in March with all of the sunblock samples you are sending out. Tired of winter, Emily


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's only the 2nd of March and already there are 11 pages in this thread!

I'm looking to try some new brands and would really like to sample a BB or CC cream and a mascara this month. 

I took a 6 month hiatus from my sample subscription boxes (I was all sampled out and had to use up what I had) and had also been a little disenchanted with Birchbox for my last 3 or 4 boxes.  I rejoined Birchbox last week.  I was expecting to start again with the March box, but I received the February box on Friday.  I'm really happy with my February box!  I was glad to get the Beauty Protector oil.  It smells divine!  I was happy to get the Harney &amp; Son's teas too.  I love Harney's tea, and sometimes take a 3 hour ride to their shop in Millerton NY to browse the shop and stock up. I have a friend who lives not too far from there, so the 3 hour ride isn't just for the tea.


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 2, 2014)

Now I can't figure out how to review the products that are listed as 'your products'. Is it surveys like glossybox? I find the BB website to be very confusing!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 2, 2014)

> Now I can't figure out how to review the products that are listed as 'your products'. Is it surveys like glossybox? I find the BB website to be very confusing!


 Go to the page where it lists your box contents. Click on a product in your February box. Once the page loads, it should say Write a Review near the top. It will take you to the survey page. Do not find the products in the Birchbox shop and leave feedback. You will not get the points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh yeah, I had to reinstate my subscription yesterday because my annual subscription ended (RIP ;-  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I'm hoping that doesn't cause any delays for me this month!

(little tight on money now until i start my new job, but as soon as that happens, and birchbox offers another bonus point deal, i'm going to be all over the annual sub again).


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm hoping for the Beauty Protector Oil this month.  I just started using the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner and my hair feels so clean and soft, so I'm interested in their other products as well.  I also wouldn't mind a dry shampoo since I use it all of the time.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 2, 2014)

hoping for BP oil this month. But please not a broken one. They need to work on their packaging for the oil.  

Speaking of Beauty Protector, I recently became a Scentsy consultant and I was smelling all the testers I got in my kit and OMG. 'Sugar' smells EXACTLY like Beauty Protector. Before I kept smelling it, trying to figure out how I know the smell so I asked my fiance and he's simply tells me in my shampoo. DUUH. I love it!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 2, 2014)

> I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit.Â  I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest.Â :icon_cry:


my oily nose is my arch nemesis. I swear by Cover FX mattifying primer and Mally's Poreless Face Defender. I use a sponge and Pat it on my t-zone.. It's the closest thing I've found to staying matte. Even once I get a bit oily later, it doesn't even compare to my normal. I always buy it in a set from qvc or Ulta - it's exigencies but at least in a set you get other products for a bit more money.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 





I agree with the others saying nars eyeshadow primer. My eyelids are so friggin oily it's cray. What I do is I run some mufe hd powder over my eyelids to soak up the oil and THEN apply eye primer, then a maybelline color tattoo/mac painterly over that THEN eyeshadow and that works for me


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Soooo.... my caffeine has kicked in, apparently.  And yes, Birchbox, it's the awesome Ahmad Explore London tea that I got from you.  Thankfully, there are several things I do want to try this month!  Including... -Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 (If you read The Monday Club thread, you'll see my mattifying primer and Coola SPF Moisturizer are not playing well together on my face, so it'd be awesome to get a product that does BOTH!)
-Vasanti Brighten Up! (I've gotten it as a Pick 2, but not in a regular box)
-Mereadesso All In One Moisturizer ($120 for a full size! Yikes!)
-DKNY Be Delicious Skin Hydrating Spray (love this scent!)

The one thing I DO NOT WANT:
-Pop Beauty POP Portfolio Palette (Ipsy has completely destroyed any wish I'd ever have for Pop Beauty products.  I've received (and disliked) their mascara, lip crayon, eyeshadow, and lip gloss, and I really just don't want this)

I received a sample of the Coola Mineral Sunscreen in last month's box. I haven't peeled the foil seal off the sample yet, but the sample seems surprisingly small given the size of the tube. The sample size on the tube is listed as 0.17 oz/5 mL. The level of the product appears to be a little higher than the purple band on the tube:






That's tiny! you should write to them about that. 
5ml is 1 teaspoon. It looks way tiny because the tube is huge in comparison. It sucks that any company would put that little bit of product in such a big tube. That's just a waste of packaging on their part.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the coola please!!! Or the lulu organics lavender clary sage hair powder. As long as it's a decent size with decent packaging, I would love that!!

nd for the love of god of god, please nothing Pop. The whole debacle with their gasoline smelling lip gloss from ipsy has completly turned me off them, not that I ever was
I know they sent out the lulu hair powder in a previous bb and it was in a little pillow pack (like the agave hair treatment from this month).  That was quite a while ago though, so maybe it's changed.

I got the same in my first BB I love it, I just wish the packaging was more convenient.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 2, 2014)

I got the Lulu Organics hair powder some months back (in the pillow pack) and the packaging wasn't really an issue for me. I managed to get 5-6 uses out of it, and really got a good feel for whether the product would work for me or not. I just stored it on my vanity -- I even knocked it over a few times and it didn't spill all over the place. I just pinched the opening after use, and that worked fine.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of anniversary gifts. I thought BB sent you something for your one year anniversary? This month will be my 16th month with them and I've yet to get anything. I think I got a discount coupon at 9 months or something.
I got a key chain but it came a month or two late.  I think you might want to contact them since it has been 16 months and nothing.


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't wait to see what this month holds!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 2, 2014)

I am looking forward to this box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last month was not great for me, but I really want to keep this sub because my mom and sister now both get it as well and I like comparing boxes.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 2, 2014)

> I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit.Â  I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest.Â :icon_cry: [/quo I can tell you, it gets better as you age. My skin and hair were once really oily. Now, i'd say i am normal. I do believe oily skin ages better. I am 43 and i have no lines.


----------



## jzim291 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 




Have you ever tried a medication? It almost seems like this is something a doctor could cure up. You know how mucinex dries everything up in your body, I'd try that. Mind you, this is just something I'd try and I'm not all out trying to give medical advice, but what if?

And head's up, you're beautiful.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 2, 2014)

I got three boxes last month and now I'm back to just one. HOW WILL I SURVIVE?! I might just need to permanently upgrade to two boxes next month...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got three boxes last month and now I'm back to just one. HOW WILL I SURVIVE?! I might just need to permanently upgrade to two boxes next month... 






I'm thinking about getting a second sub AND buying myself a gift subscription... oh no, BB has sucked me in. lol.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 2, 2014)

Did you ladies see there is a new Target Beauty Box for sale? http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box/-/A-15180056#prodSlot=medium_1_0&amp;term=beauty box


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ladies see there is a new Target Beauty Box for sale? http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box/-/A-15180056#prodSlot=medium_1_0&amp;term=beauty box
I don't know if I am just being ridiculous, but at 5$, okay. But 11.06 after shipping costs? Naaaah....


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 2, 2014)

> I don't know if I am just being ridiculous, but at 5$, okay. But 11.06 after shipping costs? Naaaah....


 I used my red card and shipping was free and gave me a 5 percent off. I love the toni and guy spray. So I'm in.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if I am just being ridiculous, but at 5$, okay. But 11.06 after shipping costs? Naaaah....
Due to wanting to get you the best price, weâ€™ll pay to ship it to you, but please allow up to two weeks for delivery.

^^ their website says free shipping.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought two, and so $17 for two boxes was nice, and the second box will make a great gift for my mom.  Because of my health, she sometimes has to come over and help me, so it is nice to be able to treat her to something special!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 2, 2014)

I ordered it thinking shipping was free, due to this sentence on the web page: "Due to wanting to get you the best price, weâ€™ll pay to ship it to you, but please allow up to two weeks for delivery." Then they charged shipping... Huh?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2014)

There's a glitch on the site - they're trying to fix it but currently you have to place the order online then call in and request that they reverse the shipping charges (someone on the Target thread provided this info - I'll be back with a link in a min!)


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a glitch on the site - they're trying to fix it but currently you have to place the order online then call in and request that they reverse the shipping charges (someone on the Target thread provided this info - I'll be back with a link in a min!)
Too much work!!! lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2014)

Haha agreed!

Here's the link to the target box thread, hopefully this takes you to the last page:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134879/new-target-beauty-box/630#post_2296886


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 2, 2014)

I just live chatted with a rep to get it taken care of--it took about two minutes and was super easy--worth getting almost $7 back for me.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm really hoping for any box that has the BP Spray in it. Box 11 would send me to heaven if I got it.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 2, 2014)

Great deal on the a Target box, I had to call to get shipping removed, but hey it's worth it, I hear these sell out fast. I got 1 for my daughter as well. When do the first official spoilers come out for. Birchbox? Video etc.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 




One of the blogs I read, 15 Minute Beauty Fanatic swears by Phillips Milk of Magnesia as a hard core mattifier.  Here's the link. http://www.15minutebeauty.com/2014/02/best-makeup-primers.html


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 2, 2014)

I had oily skin as well but when I got older it started to get better. I had acne problems too but that got better too. But I think all the acne medicine made my skin sensitive. Also thanks for linking to the Target box. Great deal.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 3, 2014)

This months products (what is posted so far), look like a sad bunch of leftovers. Getting one of these boxes will feel like getting picked last in gym class. I really hope the non posted stuff blows my mind.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree that oily skin clears up over time. Mine was really bad as a teenager and in my 20s, but now that I'm in my 30s, it's much clearer, I never get acne, and I have zero indication of premature aging. I also agree that the extra oil helps prevent wrinkling. My entire family has always had oily skin but we all also pass for 10 years younger. My grandmother is in her 70s and I've had 40yo men ask me if she's single.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a question for the long-time subbers. Has anyone ever cancelled and resubbed on a whim and been double charged? I noticed it on my BB account showing two purchases on the 28th for two women's boxes but thought it was a fluke. Then I saw two charges on my cc for the sub so now I know it's not a fluke. Should I let it go and see if two boxes arrive this month or contact BB to reverse a charge?


----------



## JenTX (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm thinking/hoping something is wrong with those links - most of them only show one product. From what I've seen, I only want box 5.... And really hope I get it since it has that caffeine eye cream I've wanted to try... But I will probably get stuck with that "tea-only" box.....


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I'm thinking/hoping something is wrong with those links - most of them only show one product. From what I've seen, I only want box 5.... And really hope I get it since it has that caffeine eye cream I've wanted to try... But I will probably get stuck with that "tea-only" box.....
They have not finished loading yet--it normally takes until the 9th or 10th for all of the box contents to load.  They generally start with older products and work to brand new products.


----------



## JenTX (Mar 3, 2014)

Very good to know. Box 5 still seems interesting to me for the eye shadow, eye cream &amp; moisturizer...  not sure about the "hair powder" though, lol.


----------



## gncoco (Mar 3, 2014)

Try using milk of magnesia as a primer instead. Works wonders to keep your skin matte!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't realize I'm not supposed to post my blog here. I'm really new here and was just trying to be helpful. Sorry, I didn't mean to cause any problems. Won't happen again.


----------



## em20 (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the caffeine eye cream in a previous box? I noticed some of the reviews say "sampled" so that means someone has gotten this, right? I'm really hoping for it!  I'd love to find a good eye cream for morning under eye issues!


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got this, too, and was relieved to save the $20. The necklace itself kind of looks like someone hot glued whatever they swept up in the parking lot to a random chunk of plexi, or maybe it's just the camera angle. I think I need something a bit daintier. 
That's exactly what I saw it as!! Eek... Trash!


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree that oily skin clears up over time. Mine was really bad as a teenager and in my 20s, but now that I'm in my 30s, it's much clearer, I never get acne, and I have zero indication of premature aging. I also agree that the extra oil helps prevent wrinkling. My entire family has always had oily skin but we all also pass for 10 years younger. My grandmother is in her 70s and I've had 40yo men ask me if she's single.





Mine too!!! Was very oily in teens and 20's now in my 30's it's combination a few dry spots occasionally more so in winter. I unfortunately do get break outs sometimes my fault though, normally after a night out with heavy makeup and me not properly washing, I know gross but I do it sometimes... I still get asked for identification regularly and people guess my age around 10 years younger!


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered it thinking shipping was free, due to this sentence on the web page: "Due to wanting to get you the best price, weâ€™ll pay to ship it to you, but please allow up to two weeks for delivery."

Then they charged shipping... Huh?
Call them, they'll refund it!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten the caffeine eye cream in a previous box? I noticed some of the reviews say "sampled" so that means someone has gotten this, right? I'm really hoping for it!  I'd love to find a good eye cream for morning under eye issues!

Yes, I got it. I couldn't even use it because the scent was...I just didn't like it. It was pretty powerfully scented, so I couldn't even just ignore it. People say it smells like coffee, but it smelled nothing like cofffee to me. I didn't see many complaints, though, so you may like it if you get it!


----------



## ChemLady (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, I got it. I couldn't even use it because the scent was...I just didn't like it. It was pretty powerfully scented, so I couldn't even just ignore it. People say it smells like coffee, but it smelled nothing like cofffee to me. I didn't see many complaints, though, so you may like it if you get it!

I didn't care for the scent either. It was a weird fresh coffee bean scent, not a roasted coffee bean like I'm used to smelling. I also did not like the way it made my under eyes feel. I can't really describe it other than it was uncomfortable, and paired with the smell I kept smelling from it after application, I rinsed it off the first time I used it. I ended up returning it.


----------



## em20 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChemLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't care for the scent either. It was a weird fresh coffee bean scent, not a roasted coffee bean like I'm used to smelling. I also did not like the way it made my under eyes feel. I can't really describe it other than it was uncomfortable, and paired with the smell I kept smelling from it after application, I rinsed it off the first time I used it. I ended up returning it. 
Thanks! Was it uncomfortable like camphor or icy-hot, or like stinging?


----------



## sammajamma (Mar 3, 2014)

Just ordered the target box, thanks ladies!

I've been loving my davines sea salt spray from a few months ago, but I'm running low and have been wanting to try the tony and guy one! For me this made the entire box worth the $5...interested to try the jergens and the mascara as well. The dry shampoo is ehh since I've only ever loved batiste dry shampoo, and I'm not a gloss girl at all. 

excited to get it!


----------



## ChemLady (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! Was it uncomfortable like camphor or icy-hot, or like stinging?
It wasn't a burning or stinging sensation...the closest that I can describe it is you know the feeling you get if you drink way too much caffeine and you feel just jittery and not right? It felt like that under my eyes. They would also then get really sensitive to me touching them. It was an odd feeling so I'm sorry if that description made no sense!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten the caffeine eye cream in a previous box? I noticed some of the reviews say "sampled" so that means someone has gotten this, right? I'm really hoping for it!  I'd love to find a good eye cream for morning under eye issues!
I traded for it and loved it so much I ordered the full size with points!  I don't think it does much for dark circles (but what does?).  However, I thought it worked great for puffiness, which tends to be my main issue from having irregular sleeping patterns.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, I got it. I couldn't even use it because the scent was...I just didn't like it. It was pretty powerfully scented, so I couldn't even just ignore it. People say it smells like coffee, but it smelled nothing like cofffee to me. I didn't see many complaints, though, so you may like it if you get it!
Oh yes!  I forgot about the smell.  I did NOT like how it smelled myself.  A bit like strong coffee, yes, but maybe a touch worse.  However, I looked at the ingredients and they seemed so nice that I decided to use it anyway.  Now that I'm using it as my main eye cream, I've gotten used to it.  But I will admit it is a turnoff when you first smell it.  Still, the results were worth adjusting to the smell, imho.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, I got it. I couldn't even use it because the scent was...I just didn't like it. It was pretty powerfully scented, so I couldn't even just ignore it. People say it smells like coffee, but it smelled nothing like cofffee to me. I didn't see many complaints, though, so you may like it if you get it!
my fiance said it smells like popcorn

idk what it smells like but i don't mind it as long as i dab it on lightly


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Has anyone gotten the caffeine eye cream in a previous box? I noticed some of the reviews say "sampled" so that means someone has gotten this, right? I'm really hoping for it!Â  I'd love to find a good eye cream for morning under eye issues!


 I didn't try it, but ordered it for my mom and she loves it. The only issue she had was the pump thing was hard to get product out of. She had to squeeze air out of the bottle to get it to pump. I have noticed a difference though. We work at the same place, but I'm on nights and she's on days so I see her every morning. Her eyes used to always get super puffy and swollen in the am, but it looks much better now.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone ever gotten $100 insurance included on a BB regular order shipment?  I wonder if I'm getting it because I've lost a box and gotten the wrong box (first is a monthly box, wrong box was an order) super recently.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever gotten $100 insurance included on a BB regular order shipment?  I wonder if I'm getting it because I've lost a box and gotten the wrong box (first is a monthly box, wrong box was an order) super recently.

I've gotten the $100 insurance on my last regular order and also on a replacement order.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 3, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use Milk of Magnesia as a primer....this blog post explains why better than I can : http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/11/why-milk-of-magnesia-is-crappy-primer.html

No offense to anyone who does though.

(not my blog)


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've gotten the $100 insurance on my last regular order and also on a replacement order. 

Perfect!  I'm not the only one!  I just didn't want birchbox to start looking at me like the problem child  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Perfect!  I'm not the only one!  I just didn't want birchbox to start looking at me like the problem child  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I complained to them for a whole week through emails and finally today they took care of a points issue, I didn't want to be a problem child either but I will hold them to their word you know? lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

hop on it ladies!!

Quote:     
*BIRCHBOX* MARCH SNEAK PEEK! We're giving you a sneak preview of 6 of the many sampled products we're sending in your boxes this month! Wanna know what they are? Like this post and tell us in the comments below what you're most excited about this spring! When we hear from 1,000 of you we'll unlock the reveal for our March Sneak Peek video!


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 





I have skin that literally eats makeup...I've tried multiple primers that did no good. I'm not sure my routine will work for you, but here's what I use: Estee Lauder's Daywear Plus moisturizer, then Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation. If I'm going out, I'll layer the double wear powder over that. Otherwise, I just use a loose translucent powder. Currently, I'm using Elf's High Definition. Either way, my face will set for the day (from 7-5). Doublewear is the only foundation I've found that will last anywhere close to a workday. I use Benefit's Stay don't Stray eye primer around my eyes. I'm still hunting a mascara that gives me the same lashes as Voluminous without the flaking off side effect. It took me 5 years to find the right foundation--and I've worn it faithfully for the last 10 years. I do clean my face nightly, and use exfoliating wipes daily.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hop on it ladies!!
You beat me! I was coming over to say the same thing. When I hit like, were were around 425 or so. But, that happened in only 6 minutes, so I'm guessing the video should be up soon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

and hereeeee we go!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

my thoughts:

i was in to everything shown but the stila lip glaze, i hate the texture of them sooooo much. gimme all the HP perfume.

and OMG at Katia's baby bump. &lt;-- spoiler color in case someone really wanted to be surprised? i wonder if that's why she was absent from a few vids recently?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the March shipping (the truck, not a tracking number).  I cant wait to see what little goodies Birchbox has in store for me this month!

After being a subscriber for 2 years, I canceled my subscription and went 6 months without a Birchbox and didn't give it much thought until I rejoined last week.  I received my February box (which I am quite happy with!) on Friday.  Today is Monday and I am obsessively checking the Birchbox site for any updates on shipping of my March box.  I am obsessed all over again!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 3, 2014)

Video will not load!!!  Waaaaaa!  Darn pirated internet!  (It is too expensive out here in the country--more than all my subs put together, so I use any signal I can find).


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have skin that literally eats makeup...I've tried multiple primers that did no good. I'm not sure my routine will work for you, but here's what I use: Estee Lauder's Daywear Plus moisturizer, then Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation. If I'm going out, I'll layer the double wear powder over that. Otherwise, I just use a loose translucent powder. Currently, I'm using Elf's High Definition. Either way, my face will set for the day (from 7-5). Doublewear is the only foundation I've found that will last anywhere close to a workday. I use Benefit's Stay don't Stray eye primer around my eyes. I'm still hunting a mascara that gives me the same lashes as Voluminous without the flaking off side effect. It took me 5 years to find the right foundation--and I've worn it faithfully for the last 10 years. I do clean my face nightly, and use exfoliating wipes daily. 

I have it, but it only lasts slightly longer than anything else I have, unfortunately. God, I hate my skin so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the spoiler video, I'd love to try the Air Repair balm, the Coola Matte SPF, and a Lip Glaze. I don't really want the perfume. I've gotten quite a few HP scents, and I haven't really liked any of them. Plus, I'm not a huge fan of floral scents.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

i'm really glad they didn't go back and forth between new store items and featured samples for this video. i always felt very "product overwhelmed" with those videos and sometimes got confused by what was a sample and what was a new item if i wasn't listening.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 3, 2014)

> my thoughts: i was in to everything shown but the stila lip glaze, i hate the texture of them sooooo much. gimme all the HP perfume. and OMG at Katia's baby bump. &lt;-- spoiler color in case someone really wanted to be surprised? i wonder if that's why she was absent from a few vids recently?


 I totally want the perfume! I usually prefer to pass but I really hope one box has it. Everything else in kinda meh on, especially the Stila. Hopefully the other 94 products are awesome hahaha I winder too! So exciting!


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 3, 2014)

There's nothing from the spoiler video that I'm super excited to try. I can't wait to see what else they have this month though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 3, 2014)

I want all dat perfume!


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 3, 2014)

I am excited for everything except the Coola. I have sampled them a lot, and they never have enough SPF for my taste.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ooh! I want the inika!


----------



## ewiggy (Mar 3, 2014)

So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 3, 2014)

> So, I just got laid off.Â  Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story? Â What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?


 Oh no! I'm so sorry! I'm freaking out that I may get laid off as well... I'm able to see cost/income reports as part of my job and things don't look good, to put it mildly. I hope BB is willing to work with you on it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hugs


----------



## XBrieX (Mar 3, 2014)

I want the Inika and Stila. That would make up for the bad box last month. lol


----------



## LadyK (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?
I think  it is definitely worth asking.  They have great CS and may be willing to work something out.  Sorry you are having to deal with this.  Hopefully this leads to an even better job.  Hugs


----------



## LadyK (Mar 3, 2014)

I would be pretty happy with anything from the video.  I wouldn't use the perfume but it sounds like it would be an easy trade.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm gonna try my hardest to let this be a spoiler free month. In all the months of subbing I have never let my box be a surprise!!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't get the video to work.  Weird.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 3, 2014)

> So, I just got laid off.Â  Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story? Â What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?


 So sorry. I'd give them a call. It won't hurt to ask. I hope you find something soon.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder if Birchbox will have a Birchbox for Baby soon?


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?


Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Oh no! I'm so sorry! I'm freaking out that I may get laid off as well... I'm able to see cost/income reports as part of my job and things don't look good, to put it mildly. I hope BB is willing to work with you on it! 
I'm sorry to hear! I hope things work out for both of you!


----------



## chelsead1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking through the box links after today's updates, the theme of the month should be "lotion".  I'm only eligible for 28 of the boxes based on what I've received previously so I'm really only looking at those, but several contain two different lotions + moisturizer, eye cream, and/or sunscreen.  There doesn't seem to be a lot of variety...


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 3, 2014)

I want the Stila, Coola and even the Prince Harvey! Come on Birchbox! Give me some love!!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?
So sorry to hear about your job situation.  I know how hard that is. I was laid off once and worked as a temp.  I ended up getting hired by the company I was temping at and it turned out to be the best jobs I ever had. I'd still be there if they hadn't closed a couple years later.  I don't know if it goes by state or if its a federal thing, but in Massachusetts, I was allowed to collect unemployment while working as a temp. They just deducted the wages I earned as temp from my unemployment.  Most weeks I made too much to collect, but I had the peace of mind knowing I would get paid at least a little something.

I dont know if you would be interested in this but If Birchbox wont issue you a refund, you could always sell the Birchbox on eBay.  I have a friend who has 2 Birchbox accounts and whenever she gets a duplicate box she sells one unopened box on ebay.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So sorry to hear about your job situation.  I know how hard that is. I was laid off once and worked as a temp.  I ended up getting hired by the company I was temping at and it turned out to be the best jobs I ever had. I'd still be there if they hadn't closed a couple years later.  I don't know if it goes by state or if its a federal thing, but in Massachusetts, I was allowed to collect unemployment while working as a temp. They just deducted the wages I earned as temp from my unemployment.  Most weeks I made too much to collect, but I had the peace of mind knowing I would get paid at least a little something.

*I dont know if you would be interested in this but If Birchbox wont issue you a refund, you could always sell the Birchbox on eBay.  I have a friend who has 2 Birchbox accounts and whenever she gets a duplicate box she sells one unopened box on ebay.*
This, and sometimes the amount you sell the samples for will make up for it or more. I know people were selling the BP hair oils for $5 on ebay, I'd pay $5 for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## ewiggy (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys - Sorry to overtake the thread with my job woes. I'll give them a call tomorrow and see what they say, I've found them to be more helpful when I call in, so here's hoping! Also, good idea on eBay!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 3, 2014)

There are a LOT of boxes with the Air Repair in them... And so far I don't see any with the Stila Lip Glaze.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 3, 2014)

Did anyone get anything other than Ice Queen from the BB Finds box? I've got two of them and also two of the Rimmel lipgloss in Back Row Smooch, but thankfully different shades of the Sally Hansen (Kook a Mango and Rosey Outlook) and Nivea (the pink one and a caramel one).


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are a LOT of boxes with the Air Repair in them... And so far I don't see any with the Stila Lip Glaze.

I don't think they're going to be in many boxes. I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to post this here because it's semi-relevant. I want that Benefit Big Easy BB Cream (or whatever it is if it's not a BB cream). However, I have stupidly, stupidly oily skin. I'm talking I'm lucky if I don't have to blot 1.5 hours after I put on my foundation, and that's with primer (Becca's Ever-Matte Primer) and setting powder (Tarte's Smooth Operator Powder). I've tried every damn thing I can think of, every foundation that I can find to match me, which in and of itself is a challenge, and nothing helps control the oil my face produces. It's gotten to the point where my face feels so slick and gross every day that it's really hurting my confidence. I honestly feel ugly and gross most days as a result. My eyelids are pretty much the same problem. Every mascara smudges at some point, and I've tried three primers that don't really hold up (UDPP is worthless, Tarte's eye primer was okay, and the Wet 'N Wild Fergie primer is also just okay). I'm seriously considering giving up on makeup because I can't afford to keep buying makeup that won't even stay on, nor can I afford a dermatologist visit. 

I've made myself sad. Crap. I thought that might make me feel better to get it off my chest. 





So sorry to hear that, the hubby has oily skin in the summer and the Anthony Logistics instant fix oil control works great for him.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think they're going to be in many boxes. I guess we'll find out soon. 
Fingers crossed? I really cannot stand those things bhaah.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got three boxes last month and now I'm back to just one. HOW WILL I SURVIVE?! I might just need to permanently upgrade to two boxes next month... 




I got a second sub in the summer and I don't know how I lived without it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?
That stinks! So sorry to hear... I hope you get the resolution you want.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone ever gotten $100 insurance included on a BB regular order shipment?  I wonder if I'm getting it because I've lost a box and gotten the wrong box (first is a monthly box, wrong box was an order) super recently.
i have!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and hereeeee we go!





I don't know what I want this month, I guess I just want to be surprised.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm really glad they didn't go back and forth between new store items and featured samples for this video. i always felt very "product overwhelmed" with those videos and sometimes got confused by what was a sample and what was a new item if i wasn't listening.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?
Sorry to hear that, their CS is pretty great hope they can work with you on that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know what I want this month, I guess I just want to be surprised.
I'm at the point where I don't really *want* anything in particular, so either things I've never tried before, or things I have tried before but that works better than what I normally use.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd love to get that new HP fragrance!


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd like to get the new Harvey Prince perfume and the eyeliner in that green color they show.  I wouldn't hate getting a Stila gloss.

And as lame as it might be, I still want to try the Half Up hair thing.  I have thin baby fine hair, so it'd most likely be an "all up" for me, lol.  I know I could buy it, but I know once I buy it, I'll get it for free in my box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd like to get the new Harvey Prince perfume and the eyeliner in that green color they show.  I wouldn't hate getting a Stila gloss.

*And as lame as it might be, I still want to try the Half Up hair thing.  I have thin baby fine hair, so it'd most likely be an "all up" for me, lol.  I know I could buy it, but I know once I buy it, I'll get it for free in my box.*
I got it in one of my February boxes, and it works well! I have long, thin hair and as long as I put it in a ponytail first it works really well!


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 4, 2014)

Random question...anyone have any ideas what Katia's wearing on her lips in the sneak peak? I lvoe the color! I know she put on the Stila lip glaze but I didn't think they were quite so pigmented.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks to Coola and Beauty Protector I can eliminate soooo many boxes. Also, I got the Inika green eyeliner last month and IT ROCKS. It looks so pretty and glides on so easy. I'm just really hoping I don't get a dupe in my other sub.. it would take a long time to get through 2 green eyeliners.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 4, 2014)

Jus saw the video. Very happy for katia! I thought she was kidding at first.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I complained to them for a whole week through emails and finally today they took care of a points issue, I didn't want to be a problem child either but I will hold them to their word you know? lol

Fo' sho' girl!  My box got lost in Polar Vortex take 1 and showed up a week after the replacement one did- then I had a box I didn't order show up for me :/ Problem child!  I just wanted my stuff!!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Jus saw the video. Very happy for katia! I thought she was kidding at first.
i know right? i literally screamed "omg" when i saw her show the bump  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 4, 2014)

Am I the only one who thought "what a rip-off" after watching the video?   3 out of 6 are just more fragging moisturizers! Only thing I really want is the Stila. Inika pencil would be a second pick.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, not too excited about March so far. Even the Stila. I have one of the glazes and never wear it. It's too thick and sticky. But hey, doesn't look like we're getting tea this month!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wasn't there some spoiler last month that they would be sampling a new Ruffian collection this month, or did I just dream that up?


----------



## angienharry (Mar 4, 2014)

> Did anyone get anything other than Ice Queen from the BB Finds box? I've got two of them and also two of the Rimmel lipgloss in Back Row Smooch, but thankfully different shades of the Sally Hansen (Kook a Mango and Rosey Outlook)Â and Nivea (the pink one and a caramel one).


 I got ice queen as well. But an option is exchanging your dupe color at cvs/Walgreens. I did that and they gave me no issues at all.


----------



## angienharry (Mar 4, 2014)

Is it march 10th yet?????


----------



## Lanai12 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Wasn't there some spoiler last month that they would be sampling a new Ruffian collection this month, or did I just dream that up?


 I think the new Ruffian colors come out in May. We just got a super early sneak peek on that one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it in one of my February boxes, and it works well! I have long, thin hair and as long as I put it in a ponytail first it works really well!

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd like to get the new Harvey Prince perfume and the eyeliner in that green color they show.  I wouldn't hate getting a Stila gloss.

And as lame as it might be, I still want to try the Half Up hair thing.  I have thin baby fine hair, so it'd most likely be an "all up" for me, lol.  I know I could buy it, but I know once I buy it, I'll get it for free in my box.
I also got one last month and my shoulder length baby fine hair works so well with that thing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 4, 2014)

realization: i ordered the color club zodiac nail kit in my birchbox order last month, i got leo a) becauase i'm a leo and B) because it looked mint green in the photo and i love all things mint green. I haven't really had time to look at it because I've been busy with a lot of things going on, but I noticed last night its definitely not minty and is limey. so, beware to anyone interested in those kits.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2014)

I want that eyeliner. I lovelovelove non-black pencil liners, and I have an event coming up that green would be perfect for, *and* I'm on an eyeliner no-acquire (I can't even swap for them or get them for free with points) for a while. Receiving one in a sub would be acceptable.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm actually excited to get the air repair...I looked at the ingredients and they're all pretty good, no fillers. I just hope it's not a tiny tube like the manna kadar lotion, or ketchup packs.  Somethng like the Tocca sample please =)

I also really want the inika - eek!  I didn't get the eyeshadow last time =(


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I also got one last month and my shoulder length baby fine hair works so well with that thing.
Okay, all you ladies have enabled me!  If I don't get one in my box this month, I'll buy it from the shop!  (along with the green eye liner if it doesn't find a home in my box, it just looks sooo pretty!)


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

Is this new?? I'm going through boxes to see if they have added anything this morning and this is in Box 4 now: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2014)

> Is this new?? I'm going through boxes to see if they have added anything this morning and this is in Box 4 now:Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4


 Gah. Yes, that's new. I spend a lot of time looking at their blush selection, and this is the first time i've seem this. We really need a grabby hands emoji to put right here. My family is from apple country, and I'm a bit obsessed with cream blush right now. Gimme!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Is this new?? I'm going through boxes to see if they have added anything this morning and this is in Box 4 now: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4
YAY!

I actually already have this palette and looooove it. But I would love an adorable sample sized one to keep in my purse!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Is this new?? I'm going through boxes to see if they have added anything this morning and this is in Box 4 now:Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4


 Ooh! I want this!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> YAY! I actually already have this palette and looooove it. But I would love an adorable sample sized one to keep in my purse!


 How is the staying power? I might just buy this if I don't get the sample in my box! I know their powder blushes are wonderful, but I've never tried a cream blush from them! And I love that it can be for lips as well. Great multi purpose product!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like they will be in the following boxes (so far): Box: 4, 7, 9, 20, 25, 26, 28, 33, 36, 45, 56, 57

I definitely wouldn't mind having one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2014)

OH my gosh!  How adorable!  Too bad I've gotten the Protect &amp; Detangle before...  I would LOVE to try this, why does The Balm have to make everything so flippin' adorable?


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 4, 2014)

I would the the balm in my box! I also want the Gilchrist and Soames either lotion or the shampoo and conditioner. I think I would rather the lotion but, the shampoo and conditioner would make me just as happy. I think my happy box would be 56. We will see though. I can't wait for my box this month and I really hope BB doesn't disappoint. Alot of the boxes I could get have supergoop in them. I am not into skincare even though I should be.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How is the staying power? I might just buy this if I don't get the sample in my box! I know their powder blushes are wonderful, but I've never tried a cream blush from them! And I love that it can be for lips as well. Great multi purpose product!
On me, pretty much my whole work day-so about 8 hours. But I know some of the other blogger's reviews I've read say more like 4. I think it probably depends a lot on your skin. I have pretty dry cheeks and most blushes tend to last pretty long on me. 

I seriously love the formula of these though! They're a little different than the cream blushes/lip products they include in their eye palettes (ex. Balm Jovi). Creamier and more moisturizing, which is great if you want to wear them as a lip color! 

The 'Crisp' color is my favorite, so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How is the staying power? I might just buy this if I don't get the sample in my box! I know their powder blushes are wonderful, but I've never tried a cream blush from them! And I love that it can be for lips as well. Great multi purpose product!
On me, pretty much my whole work day-so about 8 hours. But I know some of the other blogger's reviews I've read say more like 4. I think it probably depends a lot on your skin. I have pretty dry cheeks and most blushes tend to last pretty long on me. 

I seriously love the formula of these though! They're a little different than the cream blushes/lip products they include in their eye palettes (ex. Balm Jovi). Creamier and more moisturizing, which is great if you want to wear them as a lip color! 

The 'Crisp' color is my favorite, so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Do you have swatches? I've been thinking of buying this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you have swatches? I've been thinking of buying this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't yet, but I can swatch when I get home if someone else doesn't beat me to it 




 I'll post 'em here &amp; tag you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, thanks @ScoutSays it looks like there are several boxes I could get it in!

AND THERE ARE HOT MEN ON THE INSIDE OF THE FULL PALETTE  (pic from Musings of a Muse).  This has been upgraded from "want" to "need", lol  @pooteeweet213 there are swatches on her blog


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Is this new?? I'm going through boxes to see if they have added anything this morning and this is in Box 4 now: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4
I WANT!  THIS LOOKS GREAT FOR ME!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, thanks @ScoutSays it looks like there are several boxes I could get it in!

AND THERE ARE HOT MEN ON THE INSIDE OF THE FULL PALETTE  (pic from Musings of a Muse).  This has been upgraded from "want" to "need", lol  @pooteeweet213 there are swatches on her blog




Yeah, it's not a bad palette to look at while you're getting ready in the morning


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 4, 2014)

TheBalm's samples are always just so darn cute.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 4, 2014)

So when I signed into birchbox I saw a link to this page ... but I'm already subscribed? Seemed weird.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> On me, pretty much my whole work day-so about 8 hours. But I know some of the other blogger's reviews I've read say more like 4. I think it probably depends a lot on your skin. I have pretty dry cheeks and most blushes tend to last pretty long on me.Â  I seriously love the formula of these though! They're a little different than the cream blushes/lip products they include in their eye palettes (ex. Balm Jovi). Creamier and more moisturizing, which is great if you want to wear them as a lip color!Â  The 'Crisp' color is my favorite, so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thanks! I have dry skin all the time, so I bet it would work well for me!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 4, 2014)

Why does box #2 have a MEN'S cologne?!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb2


----------



## camel11 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ahh I'm so happy with Birchbox! For the first time in YEARS, I cancelled by Birchbox subs, and I don't feel a pull to return! The spoilers were kind of meh -- for instance, the G&amp;C Shampoo and Conditioner were already in boxes. But, my dislike of the spoilers is based on total personal beauty preferences, and I hope the boxes are great for everyone else! However, I will be on the hunt to trade for the Inika pencil!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

So far I count 47 products in boxes... they said over 90, right? Curious what else will be added.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why does box #2 have a MEN'S cologne?!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb2
atelier is also typically known as "mens cologne" and they've sampled it quite frequently. it's actually one of my favorite perfume makers. not all mens perfume smell like axe body spray bahahah.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> atelier is also typically known as "mens cologne" and they've sampled it quite frequently. it's actually one of my favorite perfume makers. not all mens perfume smell like axe body spray bahahah.


 Thank god... Lol. I have a 15 year old cousin that started getting into grooming supplies and stuff and I finally got him to save his allowance for a real cologne instead of that horrid axe and bod junk. Lmao. I convinced him by saying girls don't like how that crap smells. And lo and behold he now has a girlfriend! Haha. I think at this point, he'll listen to pretty much anything I say. Bahahahaha.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a rando BB question: I want to buy my Mom a subscription for her upcoming bday.  I know how to do this but I"m wondering if there is some special way I should do this to be able to get extra points (i.e. as a referral)? Help, I'm confused!


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 4, 2014)

> Oh, thanks @ScoutSays Â it looks like there are several boxes I could get it in! AND THERE ARE HOT MEN ON THE INSIDE OF THE FULL PALETTE Â (pic from Musings of a Muse). Â This has been upgraded from "want" to "need", lol Â @pooteeweet213 Â there are swatches on her blog


 I think I need a crisp candy apple with a splash of cider now. Mercy!!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 4, 2014)

If I get a second subscription and/or gift subscription for myself, do I need to receive them under a different name/address?


----------



## trustlust (Mar 4, 2014)

My iPhone app &amp; the website says my box has shipped. Woo hoo hoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 4, 2014)

Crisp guy needs to come to my office now!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 4, 2014)

> If I get a second subscription and/or gift subscription for myself, do I need to receive them under a different name/address?


 Nope. At one time I had 3 subs all under the same name and address.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My iPhone app &amp; the website says my box has shipped. Woo hoo hoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My app says "Your box will ship by Monday, March 10. Let the countdown begin!"


----------



## trustlust (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope. At one time I had 3 subs all under the same name and address.
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My app says "Your box will ship by Monday, March 10. Let the countdown begin!"
Mine says "Yippee! Your box has shipped!". The tracking info doesn't work yet, so I figure it literally JUST shipped. lol.

Going for an extra sub next month if I enjoy this month's box like I did February's. And my sweet boyfriend offered to buy me a gift subscription... he knows I love seeing things in my mailbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine says "Yippee! Your box has shipped!". The tracking info doesn't work yet, so I figure it literally JUST shipped. lol.

Going for an extra sub next month if I enjoy this month's box like I did February's. And my sweet boyfriend offered to buy me a gift subscription... he knows I love seeing things in my mailbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.

Yay!!! Can't wait to get mine! I love getting stuff in the mail... as long as it's not bills! LOL


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Is this new?? I'm going through boxes to see if they have added anything this morning and this is in Box 4 now: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4
Uh oh!  Looks like I finally found something I want so bad it hurts, lol.  And I was just about to complain that they don't seem to be sending out many new products this month.  Still, it does seem like not a lot of new stuff in the video, but that's partly because I am not a Stila sticky lip glaze fan myself.  I'm just ready to see lots of new brands, variety of items, etc. and I don't think this month has it.  We'll see though.  Since this item popped up, I'm a bit more encouraged.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh wow! Really hoping for The Balm blush! My husband would totally make fun of me if I had a shirtless man palette.

Super not excited about Gilchrist and Soames though. I am never the person who complains that they can get something for free but dude, it's hotel soap and not even cool hotel soap (just basic business travel hotels). I don't really like their formulas either. I guess I can use it for travel...to a hotel that probably already has the same products...haha.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I got a code for a free Birchbox pouch if I resubscribe on the account I opened just for the US Weekly promo. It's cute, but I don't really need it. The code is BBZIP. I'm trying to add the image but it's not working on my phone.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Is this new?? I'm going through boxes to see if they have added anything this morning and this is in Box 4 now: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4
its a new product recently from the balm yup. i saw a review of it a while ago and it looks SO CUTE.


----------



## LindaD (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I signed into birchbox I saw a link to this page ... but I'm already subscribed? Seemed weird.




Thanks for this! I reactivated the account I used for the US Weekly promo and got the mascara.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 4, 2014)

Ooooh I want that blush.  The balm makes the best blushes.  Hot Mama is my HG- my mini I got from Birchbox a zillion years ago finally broke (hit pan.. y'know).. good thing I have a big one!

I also want the Anastasia Brow Gel and the Air Repair serum!!

Edit: would also not mind Juliette Has A Gun or the Cherries Harvey Prince perfume


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Crisp guy needs to come to my office now!Â :icon_redf


 I need some landscaping done... Send him my way when he's done at your office!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why does box #2 have a MEN'S cologne?!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb2
atelier is also typically known as "mens cologne" and they've sampled it quite frequently. it's actually one of my favorite perfume makers. not all mens perfume smell like axe body spray bahahah.


Haha be that as it may, this cologne is specifically called "Clean for Men" .....considering I already subscribe to the Men's box for my bf, I'll be pretty pissed if they send me a men's cologne in my Women's box!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, so clearly I had too much time on my hands today.  I made a chart of best boxes, good boxes, bad boxes, and ones that should be ruled out on all 3 of my accounts.  If anyone is curious, I'll post it below.



Spoiler



*Best Boxes*

63 (Still needs products to load though)

62

61 (Still needs products to load though)

45

36

34

28

25

15 (Jurlique Night Cream!!!)

7 (Looking good, but only 3 products loaded so far)

5 (No Balm lip/cheek palette, but WOW to what it does have!!!)

*OK Boxes*

60

59

56 (Only 2 things showing so far)

54

52 (Could be great if more items are added)

49

48

47

46

43

40

38

37

35

33

30

26

24 (But, does have shampoo/conditioner combo)

22

21

20

18

16

10 (But, does have shampoo/conditioner combo)

8

*Bad Boxes*

55 (Kind of ok, but I do NOT want those wipese!)

50 (But only 3 products showing)

41

29 (Makeup wipes, foot cream, and 1 good productâ€”are you serious BB?!?!)

19 (More wipesâ€”ugh!!!)

17 (Not as bad as wipe boxes, but still kinda sad)

14 (Like 17, just kinda sad)

13 (Actually ok, but Iâ€™ve tried some of these products before)

6 (Because Iâ€™ve tried all 3 products showing before, I think)

2 (Well this just sucks!)

*Ruled Out Boxes (Due to Beauty Protector Spray)*

32 (Has Jurlique Night Cream)

31

27 (Has Jurlique Hand Cream)

23

11

9 (Has 3 products Iâ€™d love! Drat!!!)

4 (Has Balm lip/cheek palette! UGH!!!!!!!!)

3 (Has 4 products Iâ€™d enjoy)

44 (GLAD this one isnâ€™t an option based on 3 products showing so far)

51 (3 products Iâ€™d like, sadly)

54

57 (Wouldâ€™ve been a really nice box)

58 (But does have 1 good product)



Since I have 3 non clicky trucks, it looks like all 3 boxes went out in the first wave, so I'm assuming lower numbers for my boxes.  In that case, my dream outcome would be box 5 on one account.  Box 15 on another account.  And for the 3rd box, any box that includes the Balm lip/cheek palette along with other nice products.

Guess I need to take back what I said about being bored with the offerings this month, lol!  I'm thinking they didn't want to advertise the Balm in the preview video because it would be so popular that too many people would get upset if they didn't get it.  Sometimes, knowing too much can be a bad thing, sadly.


----------



## ewiggy (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?

*Update! * Birchbox is amazing and has a customer for life in me. When I'm employed again, that is. I called them today and Heidi was really kind and was able to refund me for my 2 subscriptions and cancel them, no questions asked. Birchbox, I love you.

..and now I'm going to hide from this thread so I don't die of wantiness.  Thanks for the good thoughts and well wishes, everyone &lt;3


----------



## LadyK (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Update! * Birchbox is amazing and has a customer for life in me. When I'm employed again, that is. I called them today and Heidi was really kind and was able to refund me for my 2 subscriptions and cancel them, no questions asked. Birchbox, I love you.

..and now I'm going to hide from this thread so I don't die of wantiness.  Thanks for the good thoughts and well wishes, everyone &lt;3
That is great CS!  I wish you the very best.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

So... when I go to purchase history on the website, I see last month's box, but it still says Processing under Order Status. And it doesn't even show that I ordered this month's box. But when I use the app, it shows what was in February's box (which I already received and reviewed) and then shows that my March order will be shipped by the 10th. Weird that they don't coincide...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... when I go to purchase history on the website, I see last month's box, but it still says Processing under Order Status. And it doesn't even show that I ordered this month's box. But when I use the app, it shows what was in February's box (which I already received and reviewed) and then shows that my March order will be shipped by the 10th. Weird that they don't coincide... 
I had the same question, so I e-mailed Birchbox. You order will always show "processing". Because it's re-occuring, it never gets completed. And they won't update this month's "box for you" on the website until it's close to being delivered or is already delivered, I think. Keeps the surprise in it! lol.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same question, so I e-mailed Birchbox. You order will always show "processing". Because it's re-occuring, it never gets completed. And they won't update this month's "box for you" on the website until it's close to being delivered or is already delivered, I think. Keeps the surprise in it! lol.

Thanks!! Yeah, that makes sense I guess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Update! * Birchbox is amazing and has a customer for life in me. When I'm employed again, that is. I called them today and Heidi was really kind and was able to refund me for my 2 subscriptions and cancel them, no questions asked. Birchbox, I love you.

..and now I'm going to hide from this thread so I don't die of wantiness.  Thanks for the good thoughts and well wishes, everyone &lt;3
So sorry to hear you were laid off today.  But I am glad and also surprised to hear how Birchbox helped you out.  Don't give up!  I've been through lay offs and firings with my husband due to business reasons (read: company sold, overbudget, etc.) many times.  His current job doesn't pay well, but he is happy and we are hoping it is stable.  I hope you find something soon!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well the benefit eyes convinced me. u___u The spoilers this month look okay and I have a bunch of sample benefit eye creme packs, but they're the annoying shape so I haven't opened any of them. Hopefully I can use these up and then refill it with those samples.

I do want that perfume but I doubt I'll get it. ugh I was going to go on a low-buy too. ): Oh well.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 4, 2014)

Ugh bb you're making me use bad grammar... I don't want no lotion filled box!!! My cup already runneth over!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 4, 2014)

Thebalm sneak peek hint is probably more instain samples..


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thebalm sneak peek hint is probably more instain samples..
I'm hoping that or the CindyLou manizer &gt;.&lt; If nothing else that means I can buy it with my points ^.^


----------



## gemstone (Mar 4, 2014)

> Thebalm sneak peek hint is probably more instain samples..





> > Thebalm sneak peek hint is probably more instain samples..
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that or the CindyLou manizer &gt;.&lt; If nothing else that means I can buy it with my points ^.^


 Pretty sure it's the new cream blush palette we've been talking about in this thread- as it comes with 6 colors and is already showing up in box variations.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 4, 2014)

I've never tried anything by theBalm but I'd love one of those lip/cheek duos. The colors are so pretty.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/this-might-be-the-dreamiest-blush-set-ever?utm_source=twitter&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Twitter_030414_March14Spoiler1theBalm_Magazine


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's the pouch e-mail


----------



## klg534 (Mar 4, 2014)

I want that TheBalm cream blush sample SO BADLY. I hope I get one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 4, 2014)

please please send to me birchbox!!

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/this-might-be-the-dreamiest-blush-set-ever?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_030414_March14Spoiler1theBalm_Magazine


----------



## AMaas (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are a LOT of boxes with the Air Repair in them... And so far I don't see any with the Stila Lip Glaze.
I hope I don't end up with a Lip Glaze.  I CANNOT stand that stuff.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm having technical difficulties this evening and can't get Birchbox to cooperate with me:  Does anyone know what mascaras and lip products (other than the stila lip glazes, and also:  SO TIRED of stila lip glazes!) are being sent out?  Birchbox *loves* to send these two things to me, and I would like to be prepared in my disappointment.  I like lip products, but there are so many other interesting things that they could send out instead that I get a bit frustrated when they send me yet another nude lip color that doesn't work with my skintone or black mascara that I just don't use, period.  It really helps to know what is likely to be coming my way even before the boxes go live.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't see any mascaras yet (I haven't checked this evening though) and the only other lip products I see are the Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer and the Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone looked at their recent tracking notices? This is what I saw when I looked at my husband's just now:


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 4, 2014)

I know. Mine was just as funny or weird or something!!! LOL. I guess that's all I can do at this moment. Don't know what to say!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd bet a large amount of money that I'm not getting that blush. I have yet to get a product I desperately wanted, and that trend isn't ending now. I'm just going to pretend I don't want it. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd bet a large amount of money that I'm not getting that blush. I have yet to get a product I desperately wanted, and that trend isn't ending now. I'm just going to pretend I don't want it. &gt;_&gt;
I had resigned myself to that for February, I didn't get the OPI or the tea in either of my two boxes, then one had the broken BP oil, and my replacement box had both the tea and the OPI! I felt so lucky! Wishing for blush for everyone who wants it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

78 box variations are now loading! I'm dying for the green eyeliner and theBalm blush!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> 78 box variations are now loading! I'm dying for the green eyeliner and theBalm blush!


 Yes me too! If I get those two items, they could send me just about anything else and I'd still be thrilled. I'd seriously take all kinds of tea if I got those two things!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 4, 2014)

Really hoping for theBalm blush! I've been loving cream blushes lately.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 4, 2014)

I am expecting the Balm sample to be just a mini of one of the blush colors. I would love to get one, though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am expecting the Balm sample to be just a mini of one of the blush colors. I would love to get one, though.
probably, FWIW their minis usually last a good while though. i still have a hot mama one from forever ago that i use for traveling.


----------



## lorizav (Mar 5, 2014)

My second account is showing the March box including the balm brush and air balm! plus the dreaded coola and beauty protector spray. I don't know if this is for real but Ill take it if it is I would love to try the balm blush


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second account is showing the March box including the balm brush and air balm! plus the dreaded coola and beauty protector spray. I don't know if this is for real but Ill take it if it is I would love to try the balm blush
On the app or the site? Nothing for me, I'm jelly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second account is showing the March box including the balm brush and air balm! plus the dreaded coola and beauty protector spray. I don't know if this is for real but Ill take it if it is I would love to try the balm blush
that sounds like a pretty great box tbh!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  probably, FWIW their minis usually last a good while though. i still have a hot mama one from forever ago that i use for traveling.
yup. i still have a mary lou manizer from 2012 and a mini in stain blush from last spring.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they will be in the following boxes (so far): Box: 4, 7, 9, 20, 25, 26, 28, 33, 36, 45, 56, 57

I definitely wouldn't mind having one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Also, boxes 67, 69, 70, 72, and 73*

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow! Really hoping for The Balm blush! My husband would totally make fun of me if I had a shirtless man palette.

Super not excited about Gilchrist and Soames though. I am never the person who complains that they can get something for free but dude, it's hotel soap and not even cool hotel soap (just basic business travel hotels). I don't really like their formulas either. I guess I can use it for travel...to a hotel that probably already has the same products...haha. 

*I feel exactly the same way about Gilchrist and Soames products. I don't even bother taking them when I get them in my hotel room. lol*


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep! Just got a chance to update my list. Did you see the toothpaste!? I hope I don't get the toothpaste... I will probably get the toothpaste. LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so clearly I had too much time on my hands today.  I made a chart of best boxes, good boxes, bad boxes, and ones that should be ruled out on all 3 of my accounts.  If anyone is curious, I'll post it below.



Spoiler



*Best Boxes*

63 (Still needs products to load though)

62

61 (Still needs products to load though)

45

36

34

28

25

15 (Jurlique Night Cream!!!)

7 (Looking good, but only 3 products loaded so far)

5 (No Balm lip/cheek palette, but WOW to what it does have!!!)

*OK Boxes*

60

59

56 (Only 2 things showing so far)

54

52 (Could be great if more items are added)

49

48

47

46

43

40

38

37

35

33

30

26

24 (But, does have shampoo/conditioner combo)

22

21

20

18

16

10 (But, does have shampoo/conditioner combo)

8

*Bad Boxes*

55 (Kind of ok, but I do NOT want those wipese!)

50 (But only 3 products showing)

41

29 (Makeup wipes, foot cream, and 1 good productâ€”are you serious BB?!?!)

19 (More wipesâ€”ugh!!!)

17 (Not as bad as wipe boxes, but still kinda sad)

14 (Like 17, just kinda sad)

13 (Actually ok, but Iâ€™ve tried some of these products before)

6 (Because Iâ€™ve tried all 3 products showing before, I think)

2 (Well this just sucks!)

*Ruled Out Boxes (Due to Beauty Protector Spray)*

32 (Has Jurlique Night Cream)

31

27 (Has Jurlique Hand Cream)

23

11

9 (Has 3 products Iâ€™d love! Drat!!!)

4 (Has Balm lip/cheek palette! UGH!!!!!!!!)

3 (Has 4 products Iâ€™d enjoy)

44 (GLAD this one isnâ€™t an option based on 3 products showing so far)

51 (3 products Iâ€™d like, sadly)

54

57 (Wouldâ€™ve been a really nice box)

58 (But does have 1 good product)



Since I have 3 non clicky trucks, it looks like all 3 boxes went out in the first wave, so I'm assuming lower numbers for my boxes.  In that case, my dream outcome would be box 5 on one account.  Box 15 on another account.  And for the 3rd box, any box that includes the Balm lip/cheek palette along with other nice products.

Guess I need to take back what I said about being bored with the offerings this month, lol!  I'm thinking they didn't want to advertise the Balm in the preview video because it would be so popular that too many people would get upset if they didn't get it.  Sometimes, knowing too much can be a bad thing, sadly.

*I do something similar every month except I keep everything on a Google spreadsheet and color code things accordingly, like so:*


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep! Just got a chance to update my list. Did you see the toothpaste!? I hope I don't get the toothpaste... I will probably get the toothpaste. LOL
Hey Scout, could you put a link to your blog in your forum signature? You can change it under My Profile. I found your blog post really useful, and I'm pretty sure that while you can't advertise your own blog in a forum post, it's perfectly kosher to include a link to your blog in your forum signature.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep! Just got a chance to update my list. Did you see the toothpaste!? I hope I don't get the toothpaste... I will probably get the toothpaste. LOL

I did see it! I'm still not over them sending me toothpaste last year so I will throw a fit if I get it this month. lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I do something similar every month except I keep everything on a Google spreadsheet and color code things accordingly, like so:*




OMG that's awesome


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  78 box variations are now loading! I'm dying for the green eyeliner and theBalm blush!
Green eyeliner? Is that the shade of Inika they're sending out? In that case, I WAAAANNNNTTTT it too, lol. I just assumed it would be another boring black liner.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did see it! I'm still not over them sending me toothpaste last year so I will throw a fit if I get it this month. lol
Geez, and I actIvely want the toothpaste, at least if it's Marvis!  I love that stuff (fancy *French* toothpaste!) but can't justify buying it, even with points.  I will take the toothpaste if someone will take the mascara I will inevitably get.  I think I still have half a dozen tubes I couldn't unload on eBay.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

> Hey Scout, could you put a link to your blog in your forum signature? You can change it under My Profile. I found your blog post really useful, and I'm pretty sure that while you can't advertise your own blog in a forum post, it's perfectly kosher to include a link to your blog in your forum signature.


 I've looked everywhere on editing my profile to try to add a signature and I can't find it... I think it might be disabled since I got a formal reprimand :/


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I did see it! I'm still not over them sending me toothpaste last year so I will throw a fit if I get it this month. lol
Geez, and I actIvely want the toothpaste, at least if it's Marvis!  I love that stuff (fancy *French* toothpaste!) but can't justify buying it, even with points.  I will take the toothpaste if someone will take the mascara I will inevitably get.  I think I still have half a dozen tubes I couldn't unload on eBay. 


It's not Marvis, it's this:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/luster-toothpaste-distinctly-white-set

I feel you on the mascara. I got mascara in both of my boxes last month. I have about 2 dozen tubes of mascara from my subs at this point. No joke.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey Scout, could you put a link to your blog in your forum signature? You can change it under My Profile. I found your blog post really useful, and I'm pretty sure that while you can't advertise your own blog in a forum post, it's perfectly kosher to include a link to your blog in your forum signature.

I've looked everywhere on editing my profile to try to add a signature and I can't find it... I think it might be disabled since I got a formal reprimand :/ 
Go in to "Edit your community profile" then scroll waaaaaaay down past pictures. You might not have enough posts to see the option yet.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Also, boxes 67, 69, 70, 72, and 73*

*I feel exactly the same way about Gilchrist and Soames products. I don't even bother taking them when I get them in my hotel room. lol*
So, if my math isn't off, the Balm blush sample is in around 23.29% of the boxes, assuming they don't go higher. Not terrible odds, but I'd like to see them at least around 33% if not around 50%. C'mon Birchbox lottery. Be good to me!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I do something similar every month except I keep everything on a Google spreadsheet and color code things accordingly, like so:*




Wow! You are super serious about the boxes, lol. Actually, I'd do it too, but I'm too lazy for that much work over a sub box. I was keeping a chart in MS Word about my profiles and boxes, but I haven't updated it in a while. Guess I should get on it, huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Go in to "Edit your community profile" then scroll waaaaaaay down past pictures. You might not have enough posts to see the option yet.
It says: you are not permitted to edit this signature. I assume it is because I got a formal warning for posting my blog link. Would have been nice to get an informal warning first lol


----------



## meaganola (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's not Marvis, it's this:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/luster-toothpaste-distinctly-white-set

I feel you on the mascara. I got mascara in both of my boxes last month. I have about 2 dozen tubes of mascara from my subs at this point. No joke.
Oh, bummer.  Whitening toothpaste.  That stuff is wasted on me due to a mouthful of crowns.  Porcelain can't be whitened.  Oh, well, I do have a friend who wanted to try the tooth whitening pen we were supposed to get at a Sephora event last fall.  Maybe she'll be interested in this if I end up with it.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It says: you are not permitted to edit this signature. I assume it is because I got a formal warning for posting my blog link. Would have been nice to get an informal warning first lol
I think they skip the informal warning because that stuff is in the terms of service you agree to when you first sign up, so that agreement is considered to be the informal warning.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

> I think they skip the informal warning because that stuff is in the terms of service you agree to when you first sign up, so that agreement is considered to be the informal warning.Â


 Yeah, I really need to start reading those things. &lt;--Rebel.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 5, 2014)

> Yeah, I really need to start reading those things. &lt;--Rebel.


 You have to be a member for a week to edit your signature, per the ToS


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 5, 2014)

I looked up the requirements for signatures. Here is what I found:

Quote: *Answer:* New members need 2 things completed before getting the ability to edit (and display) signatures: 


10 regular forum posts.  These include NON-spam posts. If you spam the forum, those posts will not count.
Registered for 7 or more days.
 
It looks like you signed up on 2/28 which makes today, the 5th, your 7th day. I would check it again tomorrow to see if it has "unlocked" for you.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

Ahh ok... I wasn't sure how long it had been. I'll try it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I do something similar every month except I keep everything on a Google spreadsheet and color code things accordingly, like so:*




Wow! You are super serious about the boxes, lol. Actually, I'd do it too, but I'm too lazy for that much work over a sub box. I was keeping a chart in MS Word about my profiles and boxes, but I haven't updated it in a while. Guess I should get on it, huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have way too much free time! LMAO

I like being able to see the contents of all of the boxes at a glance. It make it easier to see how products are distributed and it helps me figure out which products I most hope to receive and/or wish to trade for.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

I probably get a little obsessive about it and I've only just begun lol but I really really really want my box in the app to open up so I can see what's in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It says: you are not permitted to edit this signature. I assume it is because I got a formal warning for posting my blog link. Would have been nice to get an informal warning first lol
Oh wow! I thought a blog link was ok if it was in the signature, and I post on here a LOT, so you'd think I'd know that. But, I thought pretty much anything was ok if it was in the signature. Yes, I don't think it should've been a formal warning. I guess the reason I haven't gotten in trouble is because I don't have a blog. Otherwise, I'd probably be right there with you. Sorry. We are glad you are here, however!!!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 5, 2014)

> Oh, bummer.Â  Whitening toothpaste.Â  That stuff is wasted on me due to a mouthful of crowns.Â  Porcelain can't be whitened.Â  Oh, well, I do have a friend who wanted to try the tooth whitening pen we were supposed to get at a Sephora event last fall.Â  Maybe she'll be interested in this if I end up with it.


 That toothpaste was in the men's box this month - my husband got it. It is a decent sized tube - larger than a travel size you would buy at the drugstore. Probably the same size as the Vasanti Brighten Up scrub sample.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

No, it wasn't in my signature. I posted it in the forum itself. Which is a no no. I just hadn't read the rules. My bad.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No, it wasn't in my signature. I posted it in the forum itself. Which is a no no. I just hadn't read the rules. My bad.
Oh, ok. Yeah, I know that by now. But I could see how you could overlook it if you've only been on here a week. Don't worry. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 5, 2014)

> I've looked everywhere on editing my profile to try to add a signature and I can't find it... I think it might be disabled since I got a formal reprimand :/


 You will need to scroll down the page. It's not at the top It is toward the bottom of the page: after Your Recent Activity, Your photo, ****Your Forum Signature***** Your Lists It took me a couple tries till I found it myself


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 5, 2014)

> > Oh, bummer.Â  Whitening toothpaste.Â  That stuff is wasted on me due to a mouthful of crowns.Â  Porcelain can't be whitened.Â  Oh, well, I do have a friend who wanted to try the tooth whitening pen we were supposed to get at a Sephora event last fall.Â  Maybe she'll be interested in this if I end up with it.
> 
> 
> That toothpaste was in the men's box this month - my husband got it. It is a decent sized tube - larger than a travel size you would buy at the drugstore. Probably the same size as the Vasanti Brighten Up scrub sample.


 My husband got it too and I tried it tonight. It's surprisingly very nice. It's quite blue and my teeth were noticeably whiter after using it, so I'm guessing it works as a bluing agent would on white laundry. I wouldn't mind getting my own tube (hear my pleas, Birchbox).


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

I got a full size tube of that Luster Now toothpaste from Influenster awhile back. I thought it was awesome at first but soon realized that the blue toothpaste making my teeth look whiter was very, very temporary, and wore off within an hour of brushing. I think if you only have minor staining and just need a little boost, it could work well for you, but I'm an ex-smoker and a 4 cups of coffee a day kind of person lol


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 5, 2014)

Re: posting blog links (and basically anything) in signatures. While I appreciate the need to keep the boards from being cluttered, I use MUT on mobile most of the time and the signatures don't show in posts. Is there a way to view someone's signature if you click on their user name when viewing on mobile? If not, it would be a great feature to add. It's frustrating, particularly on the swap threads when people list something I'd like but they say "see my swap list in my signature" for items they want. Anyway, back OT, I have non-clicky trucks on 2 accounts and the other still shows Feb. hope to get the blush sample in one of the three, and I really don't need body lotion. Other than that, I'm OK with most of what I've seen so far. Can't believe it's March 5 already!


----------



## JenTX (Mar 5, 2014)

> My second account is showing the March box including the balm brush and air balm! plus the dreaded coola and beauty protector spray. I don't know if this is for real but Ill take it if it is I would love to try the balm blush


 How is it showing up? I thought it doesn't show up until the 10th?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How is it showing up? I thought it doesn't show up until the 10th?


I'm wondering the same thing? Mine has a non-clicky truck and no box contents loaded up yet.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Mar 5, 2014)

> Re: posting blog links (and basically anything) in signatures. While I appreciate the need to keep the boards from being cluttered, I use MUT on mobile most of the time and the signatures don't show in posts. Is there a way to view someone's signature if you click on their user name when viewing on mobile? If not, it would be a great feature to add. It's frustrating, particularly on the swap threads when people list something I'd like but they say "see my swap list in my signature" for items they want. Anyway, back OT, I have non-clicky trucks on 2 accounts and the other still shows Feb. hope to get the blush sample in one of the three, and I really don't need body lotion. Other than that, I'm OK with most of what I've seen so far. Can't believe it's March 5 already!


 I agree! That would be incredibly helpful.


----------



## ShannonHey (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My husband got it too and I tried it tonight. It's surprisingly very nice. It's quite blue and my teeth were noticeably whiter after using it, so I'm guessing it works as a bluing agent would on white laundry. I wouldn't mind getting my own tube (hear my pleas, Birchbox).
My husband got it in his too, I also was way more into it than I thought I would be when I first saw he was getting it!  It's one of the few samples from his box I would actually be excited to get a dupe of in my own box.  I'm actually considering buying the kit, it claims to be really gentle which is perfect for me.  I've been wanting to whiten my teeth for a while but the dentist says they are demineralized and I know most whitening kits are pretty harsh, this seems like a great alternative.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 5, 2014)

> Re: posting blog links (and basically anything) in signatures. While I appreciate the need to keep the boards from being cluttered, I use MUT on mobile most of the time and the signatures don't show in posts. Is there a way to view someone's signature if you click on their user name when viewing on mobile? If not, it would be a great feature to add. It's frustrating, particularly on the swap threads when people list something I'd like but they say "see my swap list in my signature" for items they want.


 Yes...this! There is a workaround on my phone, though. If you scroll to the very bottom, I have a toggle switch so I can click on the desktop version which allows me to view signatures, etc. Then I toggle back to mobile when I'm done.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 5, 2014)

update to my thoughts on benefit Big easy cream: I swatched it again this morning and have been walkin around my apartment with it. I feel like any dry fleck on my has been emphasized by the Big Easy cream! I might remoisturize and do my whole face with this. Maybe it will be a better product for those who are a bit on the oily/normal side and maybe if it wasn't so darn cold out?

Anyone get their Big Easy cream yet and have thoughts to share? I'm still working through my Sephora sample cuppy before I decide. I know I missed out on the 35 extra points but between a 20-25% off code, points, and a pick 2 i feel like this could be a nice deal of a product if i got it to work for me!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they will be in the following boxes (so far): Box: 4, 7, 9, 20, 25, 26, 28, 33, 36, 45, 56, 57

I definitely wouldn't mind having one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
How do you find out box numbers?? I've been with BB for well over a year and I always here people mention box numbers when they find out their shipment weight but I never really understood how to find the box number.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they will be in the following boxes (so far): Box: 4, 7, 9, 20, 25, 26, 28, 33, 36, 45, 56, 57

I definitely wouldn't mind having one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
How do you find out box numbers?? I've been with BB for well over a year and I always here people mention box numbers when they find out their shipment weight but I never really understood how to find the box number.


This is covered in the FAQs that's on the first page of the thread!  I'm quoting it again because a lot of people have come to ask similar questions.  (We only just started doing this- so a lot of people don't realize it's there!)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (I'm posting the FAQs since we're still on the first page. If a mod would prefer to post them, feel free to remove this post!)

FAQ's!  Every month, we get lovely new people with questions.  We want to give you a resource to help people quickly (because we love helping here!).  If you see someone asking a common question (what is a clicky truck, what is the app trick, etc), just come to the first page of this thread, find my post, quote it, and edit out the parts you don't need.  Hope this helps!

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q:  Why does my box only show that Iâ€™m getting 3 items?*

A:  Donâ€™t worry!  The box contents are still updating.  Birchbox guarantees that youâ€™ll get 4-6 items, so youâ€™re getting at least one more!  Just be patient and the box will update with more items soon.

*Q: How do I know what number box Iâ€™m getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current monthâ€™s box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, youâ€™ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.

*Q:  What is a â€œclicky truckâ€?*

A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to â€œAccount Settingsâ€, youâ€™ll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).

*Q:  Whatâ€™s the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box?*

A:  A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription.  If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, youâ€™ll just get a regular box from that month.  But if youâ€™ve been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then youâ€™ll get a Welcome Box â€“ which will have several items from previous Birchboxes. 

*Q:  What is a â€œpunishment boxâ€?*

A:  A Punishment box is not an official Birchbox thing.  Sometimes people get boxes that they donâ€™t like.  Either they feel that the items are completely off from the profile they set up, or they just got items that they personally will never use.  It is based entirely off of opinion â€“ one personâ€™s Punishment Box can be someone elseâ€™s Best Box Ever!

*Q:  What is Box Envy?*

A:  Box Envy happens when you get a box with items you donâ€™t want, but you see someone else get a box that would have been just PERFECT for you!

*Q:  How can I do a trade?*

A: Sometimes, youâ€™ll get an item that you just donâ€™t want or canâ€™t use.  Thatâ€™s the risk we all take with getting subscription boxes.  Donâ€™t worry, you can trade it!  You can either create a trade thread through the regular channel or post in the Birchbox-specific trade thread for that month.  If someone has created a trade thread, theyâ€™ll post the link in this thread (and once I see it, Iâ€™ll try to update this post with it!)  Hereâ€™s a link to the regular trade thread area https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps  Please be sure to read the buy/sell/trade rules and comply with them.  Any trade talk in this thread is subject to deletion.

*Q:  Why is everyone asking how much boxes weigh?*

A:  Box weight is a great way to see if youâ€™re getting the same box as someone else.  Also, heavier boxes tend to contain larger (though not necessarily better) items like leave in conditioner, shampoo, etc.  Lighter boxes contain items like foil samples OR full-size makeup! 

*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what Iâ€™m getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what youâ€™re getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked â€œBox Historyâ€.  If itâ€™s an item that you havenâ€™t gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

*Q:  My box doesnâ€™t match the picture on the website! (i.e. items are missing or damaged, or you received something that wasnâ€™t listed in the box contents)  What do I do?*

A:  Birchbox has a great Customer Service Team.  Just email them at [email protected] and theyâ€™ll be happy to help you get it sorted out.

*Q: I said no perfume/hair products/nail polish/etc.! Why did they send this to me?*

A: There is literally NO WAY to opt out of anything.
Can we make sure that this is the first post in the thread for each month?  Similar to how zadi has the ipsy spoilers as the first post in each thread?  I think it might make it even more helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: for the future threads, of course


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 5, 2014)

Welp..my box loaded already on the app. So much for a spoiler free month!! (I still have a 2nd sub to keep secret)

*The stuff*

-Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPY SERUM Boosting Anti-Aging Serum (Has anyone ever tried this? )

-Air Repair Rescue Balm

-theBalm How 'Bout the Apples 






-Clean Cotton T-Shirt perfume...um that sounds like febreeze??

-Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream (BB Find Alert!)

Honestly I am super easy to please so I wont even be sad that this box is filled to the tee with lotions and an unheard of perfume (I mean seriously..HP?). I am thrilled that I am getting the blush!!! 

Also the Jergens kind of sounds interesting to me. Actually, more so than the other two (prob. more expensive) lotions. 

*I WILL KEEP MY 2ND SUB A SURPRISE!! --*For some reason I keep hearing "You can do it" from The Waterboy


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Welp..my box loaded already on the app. So much for a spoiler free month!! (I still have a 2nd sub to keep secret)

*The stuff*

-Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPY SERUM Boosting Anti-Aging Serum (Has anyone ever tried this? )

-Air Repair Rescue Balm

-theBalm How 'Bout the Apples 





-Clean Cotton T-Shirt perfume...um that sounds like febreeze??

-Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream (BB Find Alert!)

Honestly I am super easy to please so I wont even be sad that this box is filled to the tee with lotions and an unheard of perfume (I mean seriously..HP?). I am thrilled that I am getting the blush!!! 

Also the Jergens kind of sounds interesting to me. Actually, more so than the other two (prob. more expensive) lotions. 

*I WILL KEEP MY 2ND SUB A SURPRISE!! --*For some reason I keep hearing "You can do it" from The Waterboy


I decided to go spoiler free this month too! Luckily, I don't have the app and my box page hasn't loaded up yet online so I think I'm gonna manage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only spoilers I know of are the ones they posted in the Youtube video, and considering there are over 90 products and they only showed us like 6, I think I'm going to be thoroughly surprised by my box. I'm going to see if that has an affect on how happy I am with the box, too.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 5, 2014)

If I open a second sub now will I recieve the march box?


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I open a second sub now will I recieve the march box?
Yep. I opened one super late in the month and still got that months box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  update to my thoughts on benefit Big easy cream: I swatched it again this morning and have been walkin around my apartment with it. I feel like any dry fleck on my has been emphasized by the Big Easy cream! I might remoisturize and do my whole face with this. Maybe it will be a better product for those who are a bit on the oily/normal side and maybe if it wasn't so darn cold out?

Anyone get their Big Easy cream yet and have thoughts to share? I'm still working through my Sephora sample cuppy before I decide. I know I missed out on the 35 extra points but between a 20-25% off code, points, and a pick 2 i feel like this could be a nice deal of a product if i got it to work for me!
I ordered it and have been wearing it for two days.  I like it, coverage is pretty good I needed minimal concealer on my acne/scars etc. I ordered light/medium shade which works well for me and is a pretty close match. I like the slightly powdery finish but my skin is super oily and in about 2 hours I start to see shine on my t-zone.  So it's not as oil absorbing as I would like it to be, however not nearly as "oily" as most other bb creams I've tried.  

I ordered with the 35 extra points promo and the 50Extra code last week, so I got 85 points out of the order and a pick 2.  

If you wanted to order it and get extra points I just got this promo email:

*BUY35EXTRA35*

"This month, earn 35 extra Birchbox Points when you spend $35+ on the products from our February box. Use code BUY35EXTRA35 at checkout. But hurryâ€”offer is only valid through March 9.** "


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 5, 2014)

LizGeary, there were three boxes with the Roma Truffle in it, so according to your other items, you got box 28. I got the Roma Truffle in my first box, which was for February. I like it. I think it makes my skin feel really smooth!! I wish my box would open up on the app!! LOL I keep refreshing!


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LizGeary, there were three boxes with the Roma Truffle in it, so according to your other items, you got box 28. I got the Roma Truffle in my first box, which was for February. I like it. I think it makes my skin feel really smooth!! I wish my box would open up on the app!! LOL I keep refreshing!
Yeah, my other sub won't load on the app either. I think my 1st sub is glitchy on the app because it has been loading super early for the past couple months.I just tried to check for shipping info and there it was.


----------



## em20 (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think the app trick works for me anymore (if it works for anyone anymore) - even the products I've gotten in previous boxes are now labeled "recommended for you" rather than "box history". Booo... must wait for it I suppose.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think the app trick works for me anymore (if it works for anyone anymore) - even the products I've gotten in previous boxes are now labeled "recommended for you" rather than "box history". Booo... must wait for it I suppose.
Mine is not working anymore either. Hmmmmmm, I am tempted to go spoiler free (other than watching the Youtube video of course), but it takes soooooo long for me to get my birchbox that it is just so hard to do.


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a March tracking number when I look under My Account! I don't have the email yet but this is exciting! Birchbox always seems to arrive before my ipsy!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp..my box loaded already on the app. So much for a spoiler free month!! (I still have a 2nd sub to keep secret)

*The stuff*

-Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPY SERUM Boosting Anti-Aging Serum (Has anyone ever tried this? )

-Air Repair Rescue Balm

-theBalm How 'Bout the Apples 






-Clean Cotton T-Shirt perfume...um that sounds like febreeze??

-Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream (BB Find Alert!)

Honestly I am super easy to please so I wont even be sad that this box is filled to the tee with lotions and an unheard of perfume (I mean seriously..HP?). I am thrilled that I am getting the blush!!! 

Also the Jergens kind of sounds interesting to me. Actually, more so than the other two (prob. more expensive) lotions. 

*I WILL KEEP MY 2ND SUB A SURPRISE!! --*For some reason I keep hearing "You can do it" from The Waterboy
LOL! T shirt perfume DOES sound like Febreeze!!!

As for the Skin and Co, I really like it. Not as much as Jurlique's herbal recovery serum or Arcona's white magic ice. But it is nice. I don't foresee buying it due to the high cost. Nonetheless, I've accumulated several tubes by trading and having Birchbox send it to me last month. I certainly plan on using all of it up.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't really care for the truffle cream, I tried it for a week, I think It left me sticky. The one time I combined it with a couple of drops of Tarte's oil, I liked the result, but I could never get that same amount to get the same feel as the first time I combined them so I kept feeling sticky, soI don't like the truffle cream and I just like the oil. Also I can not find box history because this , it's not there for me yet. Maybe after my box ships I will see it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't really care for the truffle cream, I tried it for a week, I think It left me sticky.
The one time I combined it with a couple of drops of Tarte's oil, I liked the result, but I could never get that same amount to get the same feel as the first time I combined them so I kept feeling sticky, soI don't like the truffle cream and I just like the oil.

Also I can not find box history because this , it's not there for me yet.
Maybe after my box ships I will see it.
Sounds like you might have been putting on more than I do. With this truffle serum, along with other serums, I try to put it on as soon as I can after washing my face. And I try to use as little as possible to just get it to slide over my skin. I could see where it would be sticky if you like your serums to be applied in larger amounts though. But with me, by the time I was on my neck, my forehead would already be dry. And if it was even the slightest bit sticky, it would be gone within 2-3 minutes. But then, I have combo skin, so other than eye creams (which I slather on) I try not to overwhelm my face for fear it will get oily.


----------



## abreeskye (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got an email that my Birchbox shipped.  Are they for real?  ALREADY?!  They really are springing forward!


----------



## izzybizzy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hmm so I *THINK* I'm getting box 8. I clicked my February Box, changed February-2014 to March-2014 and Box 8 automatically popped up.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm so I *THINK* I'm getting box 8. I clicked my February Box, changed February-2014 to March-2014 and Box 8 automatically popped up.




Wouldn't that just show you whatever box # you had last month, only for this month? Your own personal box page shouldn't have a month at all in the URL, as far as I know, but maybe I am missing a trick!

Did you have box 8 last month too?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm a bit confused about how you changed February to March??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wouldn't that just show you whatever box # you had last month, only for this month? Your own personal box page shouldn't have a month at all in the URL, as far as I know, but maybe I am missing a trick!

Did you have box 8 last month too?
Yes that would just show box #8 for this month because you got box #8 last month. It doesn't necessarily mean that's what # box you're getting this month. You can change the number at the end of the URL to any number 1-80 to see the different box variations. Many are not completely loaded so there will be additional products not shown.


----------



## izzybizzy (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wouldn't that just show you whatever box # you had last month, only for this month? Your own personal box page shouldn't have a month at all in the URL, as far as I know, but maybe I am missing a trick!

Did you have box 8 last month too?
No I had box 47 last month but now that I think about it, it might have autofilled from my earlier 'investigations' LOL this month.  I think I only looked through box 8 and then just gave up. I wish I had the time to investigate and narrow down boxes but alas these 2 kiddos keep me on my toes! And to think I thought I had actually broke the code so easily! Carry on!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No I had box 47 last month but I think it might have autofilled from my earlier 'investigations' LOL.  I think I only looked through box 8 and then just gave up. I wish I had the time to investigate and narrow down boxes but alas these 2 kiddos keep me on my toes! Carry on! 




Haha ok. Darn, I thought you had figured out some sort of new box trick!
I feel like the 10th is taking forever this month and there are so many things I'd love to get in my boxes!


----------



## izzybizzy (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha ok. Darn, I thought you had figured out some sort of new box trick!
I feel like the 10th is taking forever this month and there are so many things I'd love to get in my boxes! 
I know! Silly of me to think I could have cracked it so easily. I'm actually hoping I don't end up with box 8.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Got a shipping e-mail for one of my boxes! WEE!!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

I got shipping too. It is coming from TN this time. ??????? I live in NV so maybe it will be here sooner this time around. Does anyone else have a shipping notice from TN?


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine is shipped Newgistics this time which is new to me. Does anyone have any experience on if their Birchbox arrived faster or slower from the usual shipping with this?


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 5, 2014)

I got an email about my box too. It's been a stressful few weeks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## tessak (Mar 5, 2014)

Box 69 is my dream box! #crossingmyfingers

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb69


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 5, 2014)

Question, do you get the same box number every month (like, box 1 every month) or can it vary from month to month (like, box 2 for February, box 30 for March, so on, so forth)?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, do you get the same box number every month (like, box 1 every month) or can it vary from month to month (like, box 2 for February, box 30 for March, so on, so forth)?
Changes each month.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Changes each month.
Gotcha, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 5, 2014)

> Mine is shipped Newgistics this time which is new to me. Does anyone have any experience on if their Birchbox arrived faster or slower from the usual shipping with this?


 Slower. Much, much slower.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 5, 2014)

One of my three boxes has shipped!  Please BB gods let there be TheBalm in one and the Inka pencil in the other!!!  You can fill the boxes with anything else--even lotion that makes me itchy and blotchy!


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 5, 2014)

So I broke down and got another subscription box. I really enjoy Birchbox and I'm pretty much open to trying anything. I've subscribed for over a year and only had one box that I detested. I never would have thought of getting 2 boxes before I came on here.


----------



## XBrieX (Mar 5, 2014)

I got a shipping email today. I think this is the earliest it has ever shipped for me!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XBrieX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a shipping email today. I think this is the earliest it has ever shipped for me!
Me too! I was shocked as I'm usually not one of the first to get a shipping notification. I'm in RI and it's coming from TN through Newgistics, so unfortunately it'll be painfully slow getting here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ajea (Mar 6, 2014)

My shipping notice just came tonight and it's already at my local post office which is several states away from TN , so this is the fastest shipment I've seen from a subscription box company.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is shipped Newgistics this time which is new to me. Does anyone have any experience on if their Birchbox arrived faster or slower from the usual shipping with this?

Slower. Much, much slower.



Do we know if it's going by Newgistics if it's because of a particular item or packaging? Maybe they're shipping glass or something fragile?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 6, 2014)

So far my one box that has shipped is moving faster than normal.  Maybe this month it will not keep bouncing between TN and Georgia like it has the last two months!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

Is anyone else having issues with the BB site? It's loading extremely slow and then comes up with a 404 error and a picture of a wet dog in a bath tub. Lmao. Edit: It's only when I try to log in!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

> Is anyone else having issues with the BB site? It's loading extremely slow and then comes up with a 404 error and a picture of a wet dog in a bath tub. Lmao. Edit: It's only when I try to log in!


 I'm getting the same thing when I try to log in. Maybe they are updating or something.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else having issues with the BB site? It's loading extremely slow and then comes up with a 404 error and a picture of a wet dog in a bath tub. Lmao.

Edit: It's only when I try to log in!
But I do love the wet dog!  So much better than just an error page.


----------



## jessilng (Mar 6, 2014)

> Welp..my box loaded already on the app. So much for a spoiler free month!! (I still have a 2nd sub to keep secret) *The stuff* -Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPY SERUM Boosting Anti-Aging Serum (Has anyone ever tried this? ) -Air Repair Rescue Balm -theBalm How 'Bout the ApplesÂ :clap -Clean Cotton T-Shirt perfume...um that sounds like febreeze?? -Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream (BB Find Alert!) Honestly I am super easy to please so I wont even be sad that this box is filled to the tee with lotions and an unheard of perfume (I mean seriously..HP?). I am thrilled that I am getting the blush!!!Â  Also the Jergens kind of sounds interesting to me. Actually, more so than the other two (prob. more expensive) lotions.Â  *I WILL KEEP MY 2ND SUB A SURPRISE!! --*For some reason I keep hearing "You can do it" from The Waterboy


 I have a clean linen type perfume that I spray on my wool sweaters after hand washing them so they don't smell like wet dog. It seems to layer with other scents better than fabreze. But my little sample is running out, maybe I will get this one too!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

2 products added to boxes this morning:


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ooooh I want that Ojon!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 6, 2014)

I want the Ojon too!!  I My hair needs it!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 6, 2014)

I would definitely take the Ojon. My hair doesn't need it but I've used it before. When I was on accutane it dried out EVERYTHING including my hair, it felt like straw. I would use this once a week before my shampoo day (and only washed my hair once a week... I finally understood how some girls could do that because I am an everyday washer due to how oily my hair is) and it made my hair super soft and shiny, and would keep it soft throughout the week. 

The smell was fantastic too. It's definitely not for everyone, but it's very earthy, and to me, reminiscent of tobacco and coffee grinds. (Think pipe tobacco, not cigarette smell.) It was wonderful.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Anyone get their Big Easy cream yet and have thoughts to share? I'm still working through my Sephora sample cuppy before I decide. I know I missed out on the 35 extra points but between a 20-25% off code, points, and a pick 2 i feel like this could be a nice deal of a product if i got it to work for me!
Are you saying you have a 20% off code? I've only seen the ones for extra 35 points


----------



## gemstone (Mar 6, 2014)

> > Anyone get their Big Easy cream yet and have thoughts to share? I'm still working through my Sephora sample cuppy before I decide. I know I missed out on the 35 extra points but between a 20-25% off code, points, and a pick 2 i feel like this could be a nice deal of a product if i got it to work for me!
> 
> 
> Are you saying you have a 20% off code? I've only seen the ones for extra 35 points


 I think she's talking about a future purchase- she's probably up for an anniversary code soon


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

YAY SHIPPING EMAIL!!!




 

and clicky truck on my 2nd account!  Possible dupes! Would love some theBalm dupes though!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY SHIPPING EMAIL!!!





So jealous!!! lol And happy for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

Box 26 has this... 





Not sure if this is new? 





And in Box 31 is this.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 6, 2014)

My box is in Atlanta! Woo hoo! Fingers crossed forrrrr... theBalm, Ojon, 100% Pure, Beauty Protector  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 26 has this... 





Not sure if this is new? 





And in Box 31 is this. 
They've done the Grand Central Beauty before, I saw one of their blog posts about it months ago. It's TINY.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

Box 35 has these now:



  



If these updates aren't appropriate, please let me know... remember, I am painfully new here! LOL


----------



## LadyK (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like there are 31 boxes that I can't get this month.  Most of the boxes have at least 2-3 products that I would love to try.  2014 has been a great year for sub boxes!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've done the Grand Central Beauty before, I saw one of their blog posts about it months ago. It's TINY. 

Well, I guess that might help someone to rule out a box? I'm not really sure what has been in previous boxes since February was my first month lol


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like there are 31 boxes that I can't get this month.  Most of the boxes have at least 2-3 products that I would love to try.  2014 has been a great year for sub boxes!
I have 28 I can't get this month, but 15 boxes I would love to get and that's just with the boxes not being fully loaded.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow! Really hoping for The Balm blush! My husband would totally make fun of me if I had a shirtless man palette.

Super not excited about Gilchrist and Soames though. I am never the person who complains that they can get something for free but dude, it's hotel soap and not even cool hotel soap (just basic business travel hotels). I don't really like their formulas either. I guess I can use it for travel...to a hotel that probably already has the same products...haha. 
SOOOO happy to see that someone else feels the same about Gilchrist &amp; Soames! I will be super disappointed if I get hotel bathroom product in my box this month...I stay in a hotel once a month for work with these products and it makes my hair into a dry, knotty mess....


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

they are really populating the boxes online now!! They have added the Stila gloss to at least one box, and just added this:


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 26 has this... 





Not sure if this is new? 





And in Box 31 is this. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've done the Grand Central Beauty before, I saw one of their blog posts about it months ago. It's TINY. 
It's a different product; I got the GCB polisher in December or so?  And this is a serum.  Unless they sent out GCB even before then.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 6, 2014)

This seems like a new item; seen in Box 62.  Obliphica hair serum, and it has no reviews so far.



ETA this, seen in Box 70.  Also I had spelled the name wrong before.  This is the intensive hair serum.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they are really populating the boxes online now!! They have added the Stila gloss to at least one box, and just added this:










ooooo give me anything michael todd!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

Box 29 has SIX products!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb29

And box 35.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooooo give me anything michael todd!
Me, too! I have their pumpkin mask and charcoal scrub that I got from Ipsy and I love them both!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 6, 2014)

Box 72 also has 6 products; it could be because it has 2 LA fresh products and they count as one? Like maybe you just get one of each.  Or something is listed as an "extra" instead of a full sample after the outrage over the Smashbox eyeshadows last month.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they are really populating the boxes online now!! They have added the Stila gloss to at least one box, and just added this:










O_O I LOVE Michael Todd! I have the Pumpkin Facial Mask and a charcoal mask or scrub (can't remember which it is) and boy I love them. Well, I have to get past the pumpkin smell on the mask which is a bit hard but once I get past that I love the results! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 29 has SIX products!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb29

And box 35.
The first couple boxes I didn't know enough about BB to really go "oooo*grabby hands* I want I want I want" but...I WANT BOX 29! But at least now with the points system and them having Michael Todd I can kinda afford the MT products!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

Um... send me ALL the chocolate!! LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

Move over skin care and make up... ITS CHOCOLAAATTTE TIIIME OH YEAH *kool aid man jumps in waving candy bars*



> Um... send me ALL the chocolate!! LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up with this months spoilers...nor have I been keeping up with this month! Wow it's already the 6th!


----------



## cupcaketara (Mar 6, 2014)

Shipping email! So early...shipping through Newgistics, though, so I'll probably see it next March. Ugh.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 6, 2014)

Box 29 has seven items! The chocolate would be the extra


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far my one box that has shipped is moving faster than normal.  Maybe this month it will not keep bouncing between TN and Georgia like it has the last two months! 





Bouncing between TN and GA?!?! I should go try to catch some of these bags as I live right on the border, haha!


----------



## cupcaketara (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got shipping too. It is coming from TN this time. ??????? I live in NV so maybe it will be here sooner this time around. Does anyone else have a shipping notice from TN?
Mine is shipping from TN too, I've never seen that before. So strange!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ooh! Please BB! Send me Michael Todd!


----------



## ceorto (Mar 6, 2014)

My box arrived today! So much happier with this month than last month. I got:

Beauty Protector leave-in conditioner

Gilchrist and Soames Body Lotion (good size sample!)

Coola BB

Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom

lifestyle extra-Tea Forte mints

Ghirardelli Cherry Tango


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 6, 2014)

So now it seems that a lot of the boxes are showing the Stila lip glaze.  I received one 2 yrs ago so theoretically that would knock out the boxes with it in them, but I wonder if they're counting it as part of a new collection the way they do with Color Club polishes.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

New item


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 6, 2014)

I hope I get the Balm item, I'd use it on my lips since I never use blush


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 6, 2014)

Box 72 has 7 items!!!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 72 has 7 items!!!
yeah looks like maybe they are counting LA Fresh as one item maybe!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2014)

Box 25 is officially my dream box, which of course means I won't get it, but OMG SO MANY PRETTIES:

Skincare! Makeup! Pedicure stuff!  Chocolate!  (Anti-aging stuff for me to trade, lol!)



 COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 2317 
$36.00 Ships Free
  

 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 7827 
$34.00 Ships Free
  

 GenaÂ® Pedi Cure Foot Treatment Creme 319 
$14.00
  

 StriVectin-ARâ„¢ Advanced Retinol Day Treatment with Broad Spectrum SPF 30 1 
$99.00 Ships Free
  

 theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ 
$32.00
  

 Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 6, 2014)

I have 2 subs I'm just hoping for more Beauty Protector, Ghriardelli, the Balm, Mighty Leaf Tea and the tea mints. I don't care what else I get, but just send me all those and I would be in heaven!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ceorto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived today! So much happier with this month than last month. I got:

Beauty Protector leave-in conditioner

Gilchrist and Soames Body Lotion (good size sample!)

Coola BB

Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom

lifestyle extra-Tea Forte mints

Ghirardelli Cherry Tango
This is a pretty cool box!


----------



## klg534 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is going to be SO much TMI...but my feet are gross so foot cream for the upcoming summer months would be EPIC,...especially if it works WELL. Not my original thought for things I want in my birchbox (Feet cream i mean)...but this box is perfect! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 25 is officially my dream box, which of course means I won't get it, but OMG SO MANY PRETTIES:

Skincare! Makeup! Pedicure stuff!  Chocolate!  (Anti-aging stuff for me to trade, lol!)



 COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 2317 $36.00 Ships Free
  

 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 7827 $34.00 Ships Free
  

 GenaÂ® Pedi Cure Foot Treatment Creme 319 $14.00
  

 StriVectin-ARâ„¢ Advanced Retinol Day Treatment with Broad Spectrum SPF 30 1 $99.00 Ships Free
  

 theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ $32.00
  

 Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

Foot cream and chocolate...what more can a girl ask for !?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love this box for sure! My info still hasn't updated...I feel like all of my subs are updating/shipping earlier this month...I don't know what's going on out there, but I like it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I'll sometimes use up weird exfoliating products that I get in my beauty subs on my feet (instead of my face), that way I feel like they don't go to complete waste and figure it helps slough off some of the dry skin. I live at the beach and wear flip flops all summer, my feet take a beating when it gets warm...whenever that will be this year.  It's like endless winter here now.


----------



## XBrieX (Mar 6, 2014)

My box started off in Tennessee and now it's in Indiana. Ummm...Georgia is south not north. lol


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XBrieX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box started off in Tennessee and now it's in Indiana. Ummm...Georgia is south not north. lol 
Same here. I am in NV so I hope it doesn't see NY tomorrow lol


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 6, 2014)

OMG THIS IS SUCH A GREAT BOX!!!! I WANT!!!! 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 25 is officially my dream box, which of course means I won't get it, but OMG SO MANY PRETTIES:

Skincare! Makeup! Pedicure stuff!  Chocolate!  (Anti-aging stuff for me to trade, lol!)



 COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 2317 $36.00 Ships Free
  

 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 7827 $34.00 Ships Free
  

 GenaÂ® Pedi Cure Foot Treatment Creme 319 $14.00
  

 StriVectin-ARâ„¢ Advanced Retinol Day Treatment with Broad Spectrum SPF 30 1 $99.00 Ships Free
  

 theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ $32.00
  

 Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 6, 2014)

> My box started off in Tennessee and now it's in Indiana. Ummm...Georgia is south not north. lolÂ


 Got shipping on one box and it is shipping from Mt Juliet, TN which is only three hours from here. Hopefully that means that I might get my box this weekend.


----------



## Rory (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anybody know the answer to my question: If I cancel do my points go away or can I use them anytime?


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 6, 2014)

> Does anybody know the answer to my question: If I cancel do my points go away or can I use them anytime?


 I don't think your points are tied to your subscription. The only thing you have to watch is the expiration date.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 6, 2014)

I really hope I don't get the Coola stuff... everyone who I've seen review it says there is nothing but air in the tube.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm so excited ab this month!! This is a side note but 2 subscriptions are so awesome. If you get an awful box there is always a hope in the other.. Seriously gals.. In December I decided to sub for a second and THANK THE HEAVENS I did!! I was just looking at my history (I guess the holidays made me forget) and Decembers box was awwwwwwwfuuuulll on my main account!! I got: a twist tie, a Chapstick, nasty smelling conditioner, and a itty bitty thing of lotion. That's it. I don't think any month will ever stink(literally) so bad. K. Stepping off the soap box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope I don't get the Coola stuff... everyone who I've seen review it says there is nothing but air in the tube. 
I got some last month. It was enough for one or two uses. Enough to decide if you like it or not.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

> Does anybody know the answer to my question: If I cancel do my points go away or can I use them anytime?


 No it doesn't since you don't have to have a subscription to buy off the site. I just canceled one of my subs and it was fine.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 6, 2014)

CHOCOLATE. GIMME, GIMME, GIMME. (It's that time of the month. Forgive me.) There are actually quite a few boxes I'd be pretty happy to get. Man, this could be a really good month.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

There are so many awesome products this month! Makes me want to get a second sub but I just spent money on Golden Tote and Nina Garcia's box (both for the first time ever)...


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 6, 2014)

So excited I picked up a second sub several weeks ago! Most of these boxes look amazing. So jealous of everyone who have boxes that have shipped.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 7, 2014)

OOh they are trying to lure me in with a Benefit freebie email, but this thread full of 6-7 item boxes is doing more than they ever could to tempt me (other than telling me my exact box of course



)


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOh they are trying to lure me in with a Benefit freebie email, but this thread full of 6-7 item boxes is doing more than they ever could to tempt me (other than telling me my exact box of course



)
what benefit freebie?


----------



## devadorned (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what benefit freebie?

I unsubscribed 2 months ago I think, and I saw someone else received this offer too -


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I unsubscribed 2 months ago I think, and I saw someone else received this offer too - 




thanks. i wish that i got this email earlier b/c i reactivated my account earlier and got the free bb zip pouch. i would rather have this instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 7, 2014)

i just got the benefit big easy product in the mail today. i like it but it's nothing to run home about.  it's very sad that i had to get the darkest shade which is deep beige. nothing for darker complexions. shame on benefit cosmetics.  i'm nc42 at mac for reference.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got the benefit big easy product in the mail today. i like it but it's nothing to run home about.  it's very sad that i had to get the darkest shade which is deep beige. nothing for darker complexions. shame on benefit cosmetics.  i'm nc42 at mac for reference. 





Foundations suck unless you are light to medium and either pink or neutral in your undertones (particularly at the drugstore. With higher end it's a little easier). For very pale girls, light to light-medium girls with yellow undertones, and women of color, it's damn near impossible to find a drugstore foundation that matches you. It's so irritating when pricey brands have a crappy shade range because you should be able to find your damn color for how much you're paying.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 7, 2014)

So I've been looking through the box links and I've noticed that the other bb find is the jergens bb body. The picture shows that it's the "all light shades" variation of the product and the medium to tan is in none of the boxes. So going on the assumption that they only are sampling the light shade I can easily eliminate almost half of my possible box variations. I'm left with 22 boxes that I could possibly get, unfortunately if I'm right then my chances of getting a the balm sample are only 27%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I have way too much time on my hands lol!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Foundations suck unless you are light to medium and either pink or neutral in your undertones (particularly at the drugstore. With higher end it's a little easier). For very pale girls, light to light-medium girls with yellow undertones, and women of color, it's damn near impossible to find a drugstore foundation that matches you. It's so irritating when pricey brands have a crappy shade range because you should be able to find your damn color for how much you're paying. 
word! when i try to support minority owned beauty companies such as fashion fair and black up cosmetics, i'm too light for them. same with drugstore brands such as cover girl queen and black radiance.  i feel like so many women are between a rock and a hard place.  i'm going to stick with my nars, urban decay and mac.  i had to return three drugstore foundations last week (one from l'oreal and two from revlon).


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I've been looking through the box links and I've noticed that the other bb find is the jergens bb body. The picture shows that it's the "all light shades" variation of the product and the medium to tan is in none of the boxes. So going on the assumption that they only are sampling the light shade I can easily eliminate almost half of my possible box variations. I'm left with 22 boxes that I could possibly get, unfortunately if I'm right then my chances of getting a the balm sample are only 27%




I feel like I have way too much time on my hands lol!

I don't think that means they won't send it to you. They've sent me stuff that doesn't fit at all with my profile. The only boxes you can truly eliminate are ones that contain products you've already received.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I don't think that means they won't send it to you. They've sent me stuff that doesn't fit at all with my profile. The only boxes you can truly eliminate are ones that contain products you've already received.Â


 Oh yeah I know, I'm just trying to narrow it down. In my experience though, I feel like birchbox has always taken into account my skin tone from the profile when sending out bb creams, foundations, etc. I have an olive/tan skin tone so there is no way a light product would work for it's intended purpose. Narrowing it down from past boxes though, I've still been able to eliminate 40+ boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've done the Grand Central Beauty before, I saw one of their blog posts about it months ago. It's TINY. 

It looks like it's a different product than the one they sent out before. It's called Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Serum + Primer.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh yeah I know, I'm just trying to narrow it down. In my experience though, I feel like birchbox has always taken into account my skin tone from the profile when sending out bb creams, foundations, etc. I have an olive/tan skin tone so there is no way a light product would work for it's intended purpose. Narrowing it down from past boxes though, I've still been able to eliminate 40+ boxes





They gave me apology points for sending me the lightest Chella (I think, the email was weird) so it's not out of the question!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I don't think that means they won't send it to you. They've sent me stuff that doesn't fit at all with my profile. The only boxes you can truly eliminate are ones that contain products you've already received.Â 


I agree with that. In fact, I emailed them after receiving my husband's March Birchbox Man box because it was seriously awful and did not fit his profile AT ALL. I basically flushed $20 down the toilet and they wasted their time and money sending me such a ridiculous box. I was so disappointed that I cancelled, and then emailed them a (very polite) email letting them know how unhappy I was and asking how they go about choosing what to put in each box. Anyway, the girl responded saying that the profile is just a guideline and that even though you might say you love nail polish doesn't mean you'll always get nail polish, and just b/c you say you don't want sweet treats doesn't mean you'll never receive a candy bar. That is almost her exact words. I get it, but when you see that they are sending out items to other people that fit your profile perfectly, and those people are complaining b/c they don't want that item, it's really frustrating. I believe when sending out makeup they do try to match your color, though.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 7, 2014)

Too many awesome boxes to pass up, so since I canceled ipsy, I decided to indulge in a second box. The Benefit codes (if anyone else wants to re-subscribe) and get a bonus item are:

They're Real! Mascara Mini: BENEFITLASH

Benetint Mini: BENEFITCHEEK

It's Potent! Eye Cream Mini: BENEFITEYES

Although, I might take advantage of the YEARLY99 to upgrade to an annual on this accoount this weekend...just have to look at the budget first.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Foundations suck unless you are light to medium and either pink or neutral in your undertones (particularly at the drugstore. With higher end it's a little easier). For very pale girls, light to light-medium girls with yellow undertones, and women of color, it's damn near impossible to find a drugstore foundation that matches you. It's so irritating when pricey brands have a crappy shade range because you should be able to find your damn color for how much you're paying. 
This weekend I actually had a conversation with two of my girlfriends -- if we want to get rich, we should start a natural brand of makeup that has really great shades of foundation/concealer for complexions above "tan".  I have an easy skintone, but for anyone above summer glow, the shades don't exist.  Even if there is a darker color, there usually is only one shade, as though all darker complexions are exactly the same.  I feel like there is such a space in the market for that, but I clearly don't have the resources to start such a company!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 7, 2014)

> > Â  Foundations suck unless you are light to medium and either pink or neutral in your undertones (particularly at the drugstore. With higher end it's a little easier). For very pale girls, light to light-medium girls with yellow undertones, and women of color, it's damn near impossible to find a drugstore foundation that matches you. It's so irritating when pricey brands have a crappy shade range because you should be able to find your damn color for how much you're paying.Â
> 
> 
> This weekend I actually had a conversation with two of my girlfriends -- if we want to get rich, we should start a natural brand of makeup that has really great shades of foundation/concealer for complexions above "tan". Â I have an easy skintone, but for anyone above summer glow, the shades don't exist. Â Even if there is a darker color, there usually is only one shade, as though all darker complexions are exactly the same. Â I feel like there is such a space in the market for that, but I clearly don't have the resources to startÂ such a company!


 Kickstarter or Indiegogo.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Foundations suck unless you are light to medium and either pink or neutral in your undertones (particularly at the drugstore. With higher end it's a little easier). For very pale girls, *light to lig*ht-medium girls with yellow undertones, and women of color, it's damn near impossible to find a drugstore foundation that matches you. It's so irritating when pricey brands have a crappy shade range because you should be able to find your damn color for how much you're paying. 
Yes, omg, finding a matching foundation/concealer for very fair skin with cool-yellow undertones is hard even among high end brands.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

> Kickstarter or Indiegogo.


 There are others as well, but between those two, Kickstarter no longer allows makeup or perfume as rewards, and with Indiegogo, you get to keep the pledges even if you don't meet your goal.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.organicbeautytalk.com/best-natural-foundation-makeup-for-black-women-darker-skin/

Any experience with these companies?

I would love to be one of those women that started a kick ass business, but I'd have to spend less time on the internet and I'm just not there yet in my life.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I unsubscribed 2 months ago I think, and I saw someone else received this offer too - 




thanks. i wish that i got this email earlier b/c i reactivated my account earlier and got the free bb zip pouch. i would rather have this instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In addtion to the Benefit codes and the BBZIP code for the zip pouch, there is also BBCASE for the diamond zip case. I have it, and it's actually really nice, so if you already have/aren't interested in the benefit samples, this is a good one.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I've been looking through the box links and I've noticed that the other bb find is the jergens bb body. The picture shows that it's the "all light shades" variation of the product and the medium to tan is in none of the boxes. So going on the assumption that they only are sampling the light shade I can easily eliminate almost half of my possible box variations. I'm left with 22 boxes that I could possibly get, unfortunately if I'm right then my chances of getting a the balm sample are only 27%



I feel like I have way too much time on my hands lol!

This product hasn't been updated in the shop yet though, it is just the placeholder page.  They will probably end up adding both shades once to the page once it is in stock.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Does anybody know the answer to my question: If I cancel do my points go away or can I use them anytime?


 You can use them but you can't earn any more for your box items. So if you are getting a box this month u should do your reviews before canceling. I could be wrong but this is how it was last year when I cancelled for a month.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are others as well, but between those two, Kickstarter no longer allows makeup or perfume as rewards, and with Indiegogo, you get to keep the pledges even if you don't meet your goal.
ohhh that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no wonder kickstarter has been lacking in the pretties lately. I'll have to check Indiegogo for some make up related campaigns.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 7, 2014)

Darn you all!! I had to check my e-mail that I used for my second BB account and I got the offer too. Of course I had to resign up! I picked the cheek/lip stain b/c I'm almost out of my Staniac sample.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 7, 2014)

Someone posted their march bb on reddit, here's the pic


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Those tea mint things have me so intrigued! I want them!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone posted their march bb on reddit, here's the pic
Am I a fatty for thinking they'd send a full size chocolate bar like they've done in the past? LOL


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I a fatty for thinking they'd send a full size chocolate bar like they've done in the past? LOL
Lol, I saw this same photo on a FB group I am in, and I too was disappointed in the size of the chocolate!! I don't know what I was thinking... I think maybe I though they would put in 2-3 smaller chocolates!?


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I a fatty for thinking they'd send a full size chocolate bar like they've done in the past? LOL


Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol, I saw this same photo on a FB group I am in, and I too was disappointed in the size of the chocolate!! I don't know what I was thinking... I think maybe I though they would put in 2-3 smaller chocolates!? 
Maybe if there were only 5 items total in the bag?  But in this one there are 6 total.  Either that or the company gave smaller pieces so more people would get the chocolate.  How these things work is a mystery~


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2014)

They've also sent out single squares of Ghirardelli in the past, I don't see the big deal, especially when most of these boxes are 5-6 samples, so it looks.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm going through the box links and there are seriously sooooo many boxes I want.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL, honestly, I am talking about the chocolate sort of tongue in cheek. I don't expect any chocolate, so I really am not disappointed! I would rather buy my own chocolate and get a sample of something I wouldn't normally buy for myself! I just really wish my shipping email would come through already! LOL


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

I re-subbed my 3rd box since I like soooo many boxes this month. Really hoping to try the balm and get some Michael Todd items. Chocolate will just be a happy bonus!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2014)

There was someone on Instagram who went on a long rant about how much her Birchbox sucked this month. I know she got the BP spray which "SMELLED AWFUL," the chocolate that "SOUNDS DISGUSTING," and the tea mints that "WENT STRAIGHT INTO THE TRASH." She admitted to not even having tried the tea mints. I guess it really goes to show how subjective each box is because I love the BP spray, and I totally want the chocolate and mints. For God's sake, though, at least TRY what you get before getting super mad and complaining. Even one of her friends commented on the picture and said she would have eaten the chocolate and asked her why she threw it away. Jeez.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow!!! I got my first BB in February and I am using every product so far except the nail stuff, but only because I am super lazy about painting my nails! I loved the tea I got, I am a tea person though... I LOVE LOVE LOVE the truffle therapy serum and the BP protect and oil! I definitely would not just throw stuff away, but that's just me. I like to give things a shot... that's why I signed up for sample boxes! LOL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was someone on Instagram who went on a long rant about how much her Birchbox sucked this month. I know she got the BP spray which "SMELLED AWFUL," the chocolate that "SOUNDS DISGUSTING," and the tea mints that "WENT STRAIGHT INTO THE TRASH." She admitted to not even having tried the tea mints. I guess it really goes to show how subjective each box is because I love the BP spray, and I totally want the chocolate and mints. For God's sake, though, at least TRY what you get before getting super mad and complaining. Even one of her friends commented on the picture and said she would have eaten the chocolate and asked her why she threw it away. Jeez.
Not trying anything and outright hating it definitely defeats the purpose imo. she sounds like someone who just is looking for a "good deal" - sure someone will recommend ipsy to her on instagram any time now.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There was someone on Instagram who went on a long rant about how much her Birchbox sucked this month. I know she got the BP spray which "SMELLED AWFUL," the chocolate that "SOUNDS DISGUSTING," and the tea mints that "WENT STRAIGHT INTO THE TRASH." She admitted to not even having tried the tea mints. I guess it really goes to show how subjective each box is because I love the BP spray, and I totally want the chocolate and mints. For God's sake, though, at least TRY what you get before getting super mad and complaining. Even one of her friends commented on the picture and said she would have eaten the chocolate and asked her why she threw it away. Jeez.


Geez.. Sounds like she is the kind of person who is very hard to please. No matter what, they are going to be unhappy with something!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not trying anything and outright hating it definitely defeats the purpose imo. she sounds like someone who just is looking for a "good deal" - sure someone will recommend ipsy to her on instagram any time now.
I don't get why people always recommend Ipsy on either Birchbox's page or a Birchbox post. Like, are you trying to make Birchbox jealous or something? How petty are you?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 7, 2014)

I tried to reactive my second account so I could get a mini they're real but it keeps telling me that my CC is invalid (it's not). I'm going to take it as a sign that the universe does not want me to have 2 boxes


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

I finally got down to one box and now I'm considering reactivating another one again! So much good stuff this month!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't get why people always recommend Ipsy on either Birchbox's page or a Birchbox post. Like, are you trying to make Birchbox jealous or something? How petty are you?
Whenever Birchbox sees those posts they probably just look around at piles of theBalm and chocolate and then just start laughing





(totally j/k!)


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe off-topic? I'm not sure...

Last month I received the Cynthia Rowley liquid eyeliner in my February Box- I was soooo excited because I wear liquid eyeliner every.single.day. I won't leave the house without my cat-eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So my sample comes, and like quite a few BB subscribers it was sort of dried out and applied as a weird grey color as opposed to black. I wrote my review about 3 weeks ago, just saying it wasn't what I expected and I probably would stick to some of the other eyeliners I've used in the past that I know I like.

I JUST got an email from BB CS, and they said they were sorry I was disappointed in the product and they were sending me a new eyeliner.... I'm kind of floored because I never thought that they would respond to a sample review on their site (I still gave the sample 3 stars out of 5)... I've heard such great things about BB CS, but this is my first experience with them and I am stoked!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

That's awesome that they contacted you! I just signed up my second account for another year. I'm nuts. I got the case and a pick 2 though! Plus I rationalized it that it's better to get the 110 points than just the 10 because I'm planning a BIG order when my next anniversary code comes around.


----------



## ShannonHey (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm kinda bummed to see DKNY Be Delicious perfume in the boxes... This perfume is pretty old and all of my friends and I were really into it in like the 9th grade when it first came out, so it just reminds me of being an awkward pre teen who smelled really strongly of apples.  I'm really hoping I don't get it as a sample.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2014)

> I don't get why people always recommend Ipsy on either Birchbox's page or a Birchbox post. Like, are you trying to make Birchbox jealous or something? How petty are you?


 It's such a regular occurrence on Facebook and instagram that the conspiracy theorist in me is convinced they pay people to do it.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah- I am so excited!!!

I'm saving up my points, too..I'll go all out juuuuuuust before they expire!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

> Whenever Birchbox sees those posts they probably just look around at piles of theBalm and chocolate and then just start laughing :laughing: (totally j/k!)


 Honestly, if they do see those posts and think anything other than "Whatever, dude," my guess is that they're thinking, "Uh, our target market and theirs are completely different. We're trying to get Sephora and indie boutique customers. They're aiming for Ulta customers." (I wanna see that rant, though! I skimmed through the #birchbox hashtag on Instagram and couldn't find it.)


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 7, 2014)

Got one of my boxes today.



Spoiler


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's such a regular occurrence on Facebook and instagram that the conspiracy theorist in me is convinced they pay people to do it.

Ooh I never even thought of that!! It's the interns!!! (just kidding...maybe...




)

I've seen a lot of people upload their referral code on every. single. post. that mentions BB (or Ipsy, Glossybox, etc).. I get that everyone wants points/dots/whatever, but I'm more likely to sign up from either someone I know or just on my own then through a stranger...


----------



## ceorto (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got one of my boxes today.



Spoiler








 Same box I got! The mints are surprisingly good. What are your thoughts?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got one of my boxes today.



Spoiler








 SUCH A GREAT BOX! Enjoy! I hope I get this box


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ceorto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same box I got! The mints are surprisingly good. What are your thoughts?
I can't have any kind of caffeine so I passed the chocolate and mints to my husband. After wrestling with the tin for a few minutes he tasted one for me. He said they taste like minty herbal tea. I am guessing by the look on his face it wasn't something he cared for. lol He sent me this message "penguin mints are way better than these tea things.  the tea things are ok if you need a tea/caffeine infusion and don't have a cup of hot water or some penguin mints handy"


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 7, 2014)

I might get a third box this month! I'll wait till the box pages upload on the 10th to see if I get decent boxes or not before I decide.


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, I'm excited to start thinking about March boxes!  This month I would like to get a lip balm with spf and a nice body wash or lotion.  I also wouldn't mind tea.  I drink it pretty often and enjoy trying different brands and flavors.  I've been feeling left out since the past few times BB sent out tea I didn't receive any.
I feel like they should have somewhere to mark if you like tea or not because I noticed people who like tea dont get it and everyone who doesnt like tea does lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOh they are trying to lure me in with a Benefit freebie email, but this thread full of 6-7 item boxes is doing more than they ever could to tempt me (other than telling me my exact box of course



)


Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I unsubscribed 2 months ago I think, and I saw someone else received this offer too - 






Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks. i wish that i got this email earlier b/c i reactivated my account earlier and got the free bb zip pouch. i would rather have this instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I heard about this after I reactivated my last sub. But, I bought other skincare and food products to get to the minimum for a mystery pack. Sadly, the Benefit sample requires a code. I hate that! So, I don't feel bad in retrospect as I used my code space for the Tiossan cream sample. I prefer that over these particular Benefit products anyway. My skin has needed more moisture lately, I've noticed.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got the benefit big easy product in the mail today. i like it but it's nothing to run home about.  it's very sad that i had to get the darkest shade which is deep beige. nothing for darker complexions. shame on benefit cosmetics.  i'm nc42 at mac for reference. 




Yes. If you are marketing to Americans especially, you need the broadest color range ever.


----------



## Gina Marshall (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got one of my boxes today.



Spoiler








 With the exception of the perfume, I have gotten everything in your box in past boxes and one or two from almost a year ago.  Starting to get really disappointed in BB.


----------



## AngieSue (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got one of my boxes today.



Spoiler








 
I so want to try the Cherie Blossom. Of the 26 boxes that I could get, only 1 has the perfume...bummer.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like they should have somewhere to mark if you like tea or not because I noticed people who like tea dont get it and everyone who doesnt like tea does lol
Yup.  I've gotten tea every month they've sent it out and I'm certain I will get 2 more teas this month too.  I'll never be a tea drinker but they can send me all the candy they want!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yay. 1 clicky truck down, 2 to go. Info not updated though.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gina Marshall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With the exception of the perfume, I have gotten everything in your box in past boxes and one or two from almost a year ago.  Starting to get really disappointed in BB.
Why the disappointment?  If you've already received the items, you won't get them again.  There are a lot of new subscribers who haven't had a chance to sample those products, plus old subscribers who didn't receive them in the first round.  I have gotten a few of those items, but I think that looks like a pretty nice box!  Just my opinion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Mar 7, 2014)

So, I maaaay have just re-activated my second sub.  This month just looks too good!  I have been so happy with my birchboxes in general and loved how easy it was to save up points with two subs.  It ends up being ten dollars a month in points so the second sub is kind of free, right?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why the disappointment?  If you've already received the items, you won't get them again.  There are a lot of new subscribers who haven't had a chance to sample those products, plus old subscribers who didn't receive them in the first round.  I have gotten a few of those items, but I think that looks like a pretty nice box!  Just my opinion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This. Honestly some of the boxes with products I've already gotten I'd love to "accidentally" receive again because I loved the products so much!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I maaaay have just re-activated my second sub.  This month just looks too good!  I have been so happy with my birchboxes in general and loved how easy it was to save up points with two subs.  It ends up being ten dollars a month in points so the second sub is kind of free, right?  
OoOoOo!! I have been debating on whether or not to splurge for the second sub, but you just convinced me!!! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 7, 2014)

Just curious.. what's the best way to do a second sub? Use your own referral link on a different email address?


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I signed into birchbox I saw a link to this page ... but I'm already subscribed? Seemed weird.




I saw it too.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious.. what's the best way to do a second sub? Use your own referral link on a different email address? 
That's what I did this morning. Don't forget about the benefit codes!!


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OoOoOo!! I have been debating on whether or not to splurge for the second sub, but you just convinced me!!! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I maaaay have just re-activated my second sub.  This month just looks too good!  I have been so happy with my birchboxes in general and loved how easy it was to save up points with two subs.  It ends up being ten dollars a month in points so the second sub is kind of free, right?  
Are you able to get all the points together? Or do you have two accounts. I tried to get a second sub on the same account it wouldn't let me so I used an alt email address.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In addtion to the Benefit codes and the BBZIP code for the zip pouch, there is also BBCASE for the diamond zip case. I have it, and it's actually really nice, so if you already have/aren't interested in the benefit samples, this is a good one. 




Thanks for posting this BBCASE promo.  I had wanted to place an order last month when it was the freebie with purchase, but they removed it before I could make up my mind.  I was already thinking about re-subbing this month since the boxes look so good, so this works out to be a great deal for me!  Plus, I am at 50 points on that account right now, so hopefully I'll get a 5-item box to push me up to 100.  Wee!


----------



## TracyT (Mar 7, 2014)

Interesting. That's one of the items that was in the Target Beauty bag.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



New item


----------



## devadorned (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gina Marshall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With the exception of the perfume, I have gotten everything in your box in past boxes and one or two from almost a year ago.  Starting to get really disappointed in BB.

I realized I didn't mind how OLD this month's boxes were when I looked through them all and saw the majority were actually pretty nice (for me)!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Are you able to get all the points together? Or do you have two accounts. I tried to get a second sub on the same account it wouldn't let me so I used an alt email address.


 Someone here pointed out a few months ago that you can use points to buy gift certificates. There's a $10 e-certificate. So every 2 months (more or less) you can send a $10 gift card to the account where you build up points. The you can buy using a combo of points, gift cards and credit cards. Plus you can use one code per order. Last week, I used a 20% off code, 500 points, $40 in gift certs and about $3 to get about $115 in items (I get charged sales tax). And after I get this month's boxes, I'll have another $30 in points across my 3 accounts and a 13 month code coming soon.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Someone here pointed out a few months ago that you can use points to buy gift certificates. There's a $10 e-certificate. So every 2 months (more or less) you can send a $10 gift card to the account where you build up points. The you can buy using a combo of points, gift cards and credit cards. Plus you can use one code per order.

Last week, I used a 20% off code, 500 points, $40 in gift certs and about $3 to get about $115 in items (I get charged sales tax). And after I get this month's boxes, I'll have another $30 in points across my 3 accounts and a 13 month code coming soon.
OMG!!! I LOVE SMART PEOPLE!! This is genius! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Yes! I was wondering where else I saw this recently!!


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Speaking of... Has anyone's Target boxes shipped yet?


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of... Has anyone's Target boxes shipped yet?
I can't even log into my Target account... says now account under my email address... 

I found the order email, and I checked status, says Not Shipped Yet.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

My favorite part about converting points to cards: Points expire. Cards don't. Also, if you only use part of a card, you keep the balance, so a $10.01 order that would take two hundred points only uses $10.01 of the card. If it wasn't for the anniversary codes, I would convert all of my points to cards for these two reasons!


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 7, 2014)

> > Are you able to get all the points together? Or do you have two accounts. I tried to get a second sub on the same account it wouldn't let me so I used an alt email address.
> 
> 
> Someone here pointed out a few months ago that you can use points to buy gift certificates. There's a $10 e-certificate. So every 2 months (more or less) you can send a $10 gift card to the account where you build up points. The you can buy using a combo of points, gift cards and credit cards. Plus you can use one code per order. Last week, I used a 20% off code, 500 points, $40 in gift certs and about $3 to get about $115 in items (I get charged sales tax). And after I get this month's boxes, I'll have another $30 in points across my 3 accounts and a 13 month code coming soon.


 Can you send gift certificates to yourself? I only have one Birchbox account.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Speaking of... Has anyone's Target boxes shipped yet?

I was too lazy to call and remove shipping fees so I had my sister order and ship to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She forwarded the invoice. It said Monday 03/10/2014-Thursday 03/13/2014. It was clear if it was ship date or expected delivery. I've found their tracking rather vague.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't even log into my Target account... says now account under my email address... 

I found the order email, and I checked status, says Not Shipped Yet.
Mine hasn't either, it still says estimated delivery 3/12-3/17... Waiting is the worst part.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite part about converting points to cards: Points expire. Cards don't. Also, if you only use part of a card, you keep the balance, so a $10.01 order that would take two hundred points only uses $10.01 of the card. If it wasn't for the anniversary codes, I would convert all of my points to cards for these two reasons!
Oh.. That's a good tip too!! What is an 'anniversary code' ??


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Can you send gift certificates to yourself? I only have one Birchbox account.


 I've never tried, but I don't think you can send an e-cert to yourself. There are physical cards you might be able to have mailed to yourself, but the lowest denomination is $25 for those.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

> Oh.. That's a good tip too!! What is an 'anniversary code' ??Â


 After certain numbers of boxes (6 months, 21 months, I forget the rest), you get a discount code, but they're only valid for that account. There should be a thread for those in the Birchbox forum, but I'm on my phone, so I can't dig it up right now.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've never tried, but I don't think you can send an e-cert to yourself. There are physical cards you might be able to have mailed to yourself, but the lowest denomination is $25 for those.
Are they just like codes that you can enter though? Or is it specific to who can use it? Like if I buy one out of my alt sub could I use the code on my main account?


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 7, 2014)

> > I've never tried, but I don't think you can send an e-cert to yourself. There are physical cards you might be able to have mailed to yourself, but the lowest denomination is $25 for those.
> 
> 
> Are they just like codes that you can enter though? Or is it specific to who can use it? Like if I buy one out of my alt sub could I use the code on my main account?


 It's a unique code for each certificate. I usually just gift from alt subs to my main sub account and use them when I'm logged into that main account. I've never tried to use the code when I'm logged into an alt sub account.


----------



## AngieSue (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you send gift certificates to yourself? I only have one Birchbox account.
I just tried it out and was successful. I used same name and same email address. I haven't tried to redeem but I can't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 7, 2014)

> > Can you send gift certificates to yourself? I only have one Birchbox account.
> 
> 
> I just tried it out and was successful. I used same name and same email address. I haven't tried to redeem but I can't see why it wouldn't work.


 Good to know...not that I ever have a surplus of points... haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've used the $10 egift codes with no problem and you can use multiples! I have 3 sitting in my email box right burning a hole in my epocket!


----------



## cherrycakes (Mar 7, 2014)

I unsubscribed last month because well I am sick of tea. I would probably be really mad if I hadn't because I know I would have got the chocolate and mints and I am not signing up for a free candy subscription, I signed up for skincare and makeup!

I get all the crappy stuff. I got the pen, tea, the foot wipes, I always get tea and perfume even though it gives me a headache and I can't wear it.

I did really like the truffle serum but I would rather get four makeup/nail/skincare/hair items and no "lifestyle extras"  If they want to send them on top of the samples that's fine, but don't count mints or a piece of chocolate as one of the samples!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Are you able to get all the points together? Or do you have two accounts. I tried to get a second sub on the same account it wouldn't let me so I used an alt email address.
I use an alternate e-mail and when I save up 100 points on my second sub I use them to buy a 10 dollar gift card.  This way I can combine the gift card with points from my main sub.  It works great!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious.. what's the best way to do a second sub? Use your own referral link on a different email address? 
I bought myself a gift subscription when they had a good promo and then turned that into a monthly.  It said I would have to go on the waiting list but I got my e-mail to sign up in just a few days so it seemed like it shortened the wait.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherrycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I unsubscribed last month because well I am sick of tea. I would probably be really mad if I hadn't because I know I would have got the chocolate and mints and I am not signing up for a free candy subscription, I signed up for skincare and makeup!

I get all the crappy stuff. I got the pen, tea, the foot wipes, I always get tea and perfume even though it gives me a headache and I can't wear it.

I did really like the truffle serum but I would rather get four makeup/nail/skincare/hair items and no "lifestyle extras"  If they want to send them on top of the samples that's fine, but don't count mints or a piece of chocolate as one of the samples!
I get where you're coming from on this one but I don't mind getting mints and tea for a couple reasons.  I think BB sells itself as a box for women who count makeup and beauty as part of their lifestyle.  I think they are trying to round out the box by making it a "things every woman needs" kind of box.

 I know when I look in my purse or top desk drawer, I find hair ties, mints, tea bags, candy, and of course, lotion, and some touch- up makeup.  So for me it doesn't seem out of place to get these kinds of items from BB.  I think if you are getting them all the time it gets a bit tedious but they are a part of the sub service.  They do sell the box as "beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples" box so it's not like they are pulling a bait and switch.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In addtion to the Benefit codes and the BBZIP code for the zip pouch, there is also BBCASE for the diamond zip case. I have it, and it's actually really nice, so if you already have/aren't interested in the benefit samples, this is a good one. 





Whooops just opened my original sub again 




 A case of 8in x6in x3in for $10 with samples? Yes please. Thanks for the info! I hate how they selectively send these emails.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Honestly, if they do see those posts and think anything other than "Whatever, dude," my guess is that they're thinking, "Uh, our target market and theirs are completely different. We're trying to get Sephora and indie boutique customers. They're aiming for Ulta customers." (I wanna see that rant, though! I skimmed through the #birchbox hashtag on Instagram and couldn't find it.)
The funny thing is, I have been a Sephora customer (hating Ulta) for a long time. But, I used to prefer Ipsy to Birchbox. Now, I am liking Birchbox better, but I'm not happy with Sephora. I made rouge when they announced it. But I haven't seen any real benefits. I have not been one of the lucky few to receive a surprise gift. I don't live anywhere near the places they hold their parties/events. And what really ticked me off recently was that I found out VIB Rouge emails went out and I didn't get any of them! I still get normal emails, but it is like they want to exclude me from the club because, while I spent lots last year, this year I just don't have the money. (Well, I didn't have it last year either, but that's another story...) Anyway, long story short, I must have spent less than $100 so far this year, because it says to maintain my status next year, I have to spend 900 and some. I cannot *stand* this disparate treatment of rouge members. At least not where the emailing of offers is concerned. So, now that Ulta has changed their rewards system, I'm thinking I'll take my business there (when I can afford to, lol!) I'll still use Sephora for brands that Ulta doesn't carry (esp. Kat Von D), but I do most of my shopping online anyway. Not a big deal to type in Ulta instead of Sephora, and it is actually less letters, haha! Sephora really blew it with the rouge status. But I still prefer Birchbox to Ipsy, at this point.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 7, 2014)

I finally did it. I'm officially a multiple Birchbox subscriber. ;x eep. lol.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I maaaay have just re-activated my second sub.  This month just looks too good!  I have been so happy with my birchboxes in general and loved how easy it was to save up points with two subs.  It ends up being ten dollars a month in points so the second sub is kind of free, right?  
I like the way you think lol


----------



## jocedun (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I signed into birchbox I saw a link to this page ... but I'm already subscribed? Seemed weird.




I hemmed and hawed for a good two days about whether or not I should resubscribe on one of my inactive accounts for this.

I finally decided to take the plunge... and poetically the Birchbox website kept having billing address errors. But I emailed them and they fixed it. I'm now part of the permanent two box club! No going back now.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 7, 2014)

Re: turning points into gift cards:

you an also use a gift card on any account, regardless what email it was sent to!  It makes sense, as that is how any other gift card you give works.  So I thought I wanted to use my points from my second sub on my main account and sent it as an email, but then I realized I hadn't used the mobile20 code on my second account, and was able to use that same gift card to place an order.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 7, 2014)

Im dying to get thebalm how bout them apples! There are a lot of good boxes this month but I'm hoping to get 20, 36, 64 or 72. They are all possibilities for me since I haven't received anything from those boxes. C'mon birchbox!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 7, 2014)

A lot of boxes on Instagram have the Beauty Protector spray, which I got months ago, so that rules out some really interesting boxes. I really want the green Inika eyeliner and the Harvey Prince perfume.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 7, 2014)

So no movement on my box. Guess I won't be getting it before the boxes update.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 7, 2014)

At least we only have 3 more days before we can see what we are getting!  I am excited to see what I am getting.  Hoping for the balm or the eyeliner.  And perfume.  Any of those and I will be happy!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 7, 2014)

I received the box with the chocolate and mints. I love the mints, they are shaped like tiny leaves. They are really refreshing. The chocolate is to die for and I need to find this at the market soon. I also loved the smell of the Harvey perfume and can not wait to try the BP spray(I love the oil). I still have one more box coming but I am pretty happy!


----------



## lsarao (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got one of my boxes today.



Spoiler








 Both me and another girl I work with also got this box today. I kind of love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 7, 2014)

> Both me and another girl I work with also got this box today. I kind of love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is this the only box that has gone out so far? It's the only one I've seen online lol


----------



## lovepinkk (Mar 7, 2014)

> they are really populating the boxes online now!! They have added the Stila gloss to at least one box, and just added this:


 Omg I LOVE Michael Todd products &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceorto (Mar 7, 2014)

> Is this the only box that has gone out so far? It's the only one I've seen online lol


 I've been thinking the same thing, it's the one I got and I just keep thinking how early I got it. way earlier than I ever have and all the people who got it so early got this same box. not complaining at all though, just strange!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbg812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am so sick and tired of people acting so bratty and spoiled over their boxes!  Nothing is guaranteed, so NO ONE deserves to complain unless their is a legit problem (like the broken oils last month), or there is something wrong with the product itself (like the tipsy lipgloss last month), ESPECIALLY without trying it first!  That's the whole point, right?  To try things?  How many times have I seen people say "I hated my box when it loaded but ended up loving X product!" Relax.  Have fun.  It's relatively cheap and you get what you pay for.  If you want beauty products specifically tailored to you that work perfectly for you, put up the $$ and get a personal shopper (works like you can for clothes).  Otherwise, please get over yourself.  

Omg YES. I totally get that bb may not be for everyone, but I also (maybe wrongly? I admit maybe not) get annoyed when someone signs up and then immediately after the first box goes on a rampage with a negative impression. The one that gets me most is "I could get these samples anywhere" or "ugh all sample sizes?! ipsy sends full".

I looked up typical experiences with bb before signing up which seems very easy with google and instagram so I knew what to expect. I also don't know where people get these samples "anywhere"?! I absolutely hate when SAs guilt me for asking for a sample, so the idea of paying to try new things that are varied without the guilt is totally up my alley. Plus the points!


----------



## em20 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbg812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am so sick and tired of people acting so bratty and spoiled over their boxes!  Nothing is guaranteed, so NO ONE deserves to complain unless their is a legit problem (like the broken oils last month), or there is something wrong with the product itself (like the tipsy lipgloss last month), ESPECIALLY without trying it first!  That's the whole point, right?  To try things?  How many times have I seen people say "I hated my box when it loaded but ended up loving X product!" Relax.  Have fun.  It's relatively cheap and you get what you pay for.  If you want beauty products specifically tailored to you that work perfectly for you, put up the $$ and get a personal shopper (works like you can for clothes).  Otherwise, please get over yourself.  
I think people should chill about others being disappointed in their boxes. If you end up with less than $5 worth of usable product it's natural to be disappointed. Why shame and bully and mock people and tell them to get a personal shopper when they come here to share how they feel? If, as you say, you get what you pay for, then people certainly have the right to complain when they get less than $10 and less than the points-inclusive $5 of samples they paid for. If you love your BB that's great, but seriously just please leave the bullying of others who feel differently than you out of it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Someone on Reddit got the sample of the Pop Beauty eyeshadow. It's a really nicely sized trio!





Can I post this here? I love you Redditors, I'm not trying to steal your thunder!


----------



## em20 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Omg YES. I totally get that bb may not be for everyone, but I also (maybe wrongly? I admit maybe not) get annoyed when someone signs up and then immediately after the first box goes on a rampage with a negative impression. The one that gets me most is "I could get these samples anywhere" or "ugh all sample sizes?! ipsy sends full".

I looked up typical experiences with bb before signing up which seems very easy with google and instagram so I knew what to expect. I also don't know where people get these samples "anywhere"?! I absolutely hate when SAs guilt me for asking for a sample, so the idea of paying to try new things that are varied without the guilt is totally up my alley. Plus the points! 
Sephora is wonderful in giving samples, especially of perfume, primer, 'porefessional', foundation and the birthday minis! Sephora perfume samplers are the extra large size of sample containers, and you can request multiple perfumes in one visit to try.  You don't need to feel guilt for asking -they are meant do give out samples for free so you come back to buy them.


----------



## Dockmaster (Mar 7, 2014)

That's the same Pop eyeshadow Ipsy sent out a few months ago, so is the Michael Todd Charcoal scrub.  Liked the scrub, eyeshadow is still sitting in my draw unopened because I have too many open as it is.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Reddit got the sample of the Pop Beauty eyeshadow. It's a really nicely sized trio!





Can I post this here? I love you Redditors, I'm not trying to steal your thunder!

This is a fabulous box. I can't get it because of the BP spray, but I'd definitely take it.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sephora is wonderful in giving samples, especially of perfume, primer, 'porefessional', foundation and the birthday minis! Sephora perfume samplers are the extra large size of sample containers, and you can request multiple perfumes in one visit to try.  You don't need to feel guilt for asking -they are meant do give out samples for free so you come back to buy them.

Sephora is by far the best about samples, but I think because the SAs easily burn out they are generally very stingy about samples without purchase. I have 3 Sephoras near me and as a trend the SAs attitudes change when you ask for a sample. I do it maybe 3-4 times a year tops, but have also gone with friends and we always agree that they make it awkward. With purchase I think Nordstrom is the best about it, whereas Sephora in-store is just as stingy with purchases (online is ideal). At Nordy's they will usually offer all kinds of goodies with a smile and make you feel like you're helping them unload stuff as long as you purchase lol. Personally, Chanel and Dior have been surprisingly good about that in my experience.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 7, 2014)

Just reopened my second sub account.  I'm *really* hoping to get the Balm's "Apple" palette sample in one of my boxes!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

> Whooops just opened my original sub againÂ  :hehe: Â *A case of 8inÂ x6in x3in for $10 with samples?* Yes please. Thanks for the info! I hate how they selectively send these emails.


 Do samples come inside the case? I want oneee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipflopgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Reddit got the sample of the Pop Beauty eyeshadow. It's a really nicely sized trio!





Can I post this here? I love you Redditors, I'm not trying to steal your thunder!
*That's my post!* I'm so excited to see it on this forum! I literally just posted it, thanks for noticing. It's a great box.

I was just completely shocked when I came home and saw it. I didn't get an email for tracking and my truck isn't a clicky. It was a wonderful surprise after a rough day at work. 

I was scared I was going to get an awful box since I have received many of the products before (Supergoop, Vasanti, and Coola), but it's a wonderful box. 

(However, if anyone is interested in the Pop eyeshadow, I already have a set and it needs a good home. I love swapping.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flipflopgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *That's my post!* I'm so excited to see it on this forum! I literally just posted it, thanks for noticing. It's a great box.

I was just completely shocked when I came home and saw it. I didn't get an email for tracking and my truck isn't a clicky. It was a wonderful surprise after a rough day at work. 

I was scared I was going to get an awful box since I have received many of the products before (Supergoop, Vasanti, and Coola), but it's a wonderful box. 

(However, if anyone is interested in the Pop eyeshadow, I already have a set and it needs a good home. I love swapping.)
I would be all over this box!!!

Why do all of the kick ass boxes have the BP spray in them this month! I got that forever ago so I have no chance of getting these boxes :[


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flipflopgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *That's my post!* I'm so excited to see it on this forum! I literally just posted it, thanks for noticing. It's a great box.

I was just completely shocked when I came home and saw it. I didn't get an email for tracking and my truck isn't a clicky. It was a wonderful surprise after a rough day at work. 

I was scared I was going to get an awful box since I have received many of the products before (Supergoop, Vasanti, and Coola), but it's a wonderful box. 

(However, if anyone is interested in the Pop eyeshadow, I already have a set and it needs a good home. I love swapping.)
Yay! Hope you don't mind me posting. We've been seeing the same box over and over so I was happy to see something new!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Hope you don't mind me posting. We've been seeing the same box over and over so I was happy to see something new!
Not at all! I'm glad someone saw it on reddit! It made my night (after Birchbox made my day).


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Both me and another girl I work with also got this box today. I kind of love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the box. Even the two things I couldn't have I was able to give to the hubby. That makes me just as happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The HP Cherie Blossom was a pleasant surprise. Loved the smell.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbg812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was someone on Instagram who went on a long rant about how much her Birchbox sucked this month. I know she got the BP spray which "SMELLED AWFUL," the chocolate that "SOUNDS DISGUSTING," and the tea mints that "WENT STRAIGHT INTO THE TRASH." She admitted to not even having tried the tea mints. I guess it really goes to show how subjective each box is because I love the BP spray, and I totally want the chocolate and mints. For God's sake, though, at least TRY what you get before getting super mad and complaining. Even one of her friends commented on the picture and said she would have eaten the chocolate and asked her why she threw it away. Jeez.

I am so sick and tired of people acting so bratty and spoiled over their boxes!  Nothing is guaranteed, so NO ONE deserves to complain unless their is a legit problem (like the broken oils last month), or there is something wrong with the product itself (like the tipsy lipgloss last month), ESPECIALLY without trying it first!  That's the whole point, right?  To try things?  How many times have I seen people say "I hated my box when it loaded but ended up loving X product!" Relax.  Have fun.  It's relatively cheap and you get what you pay for.  If you want beauty products specifically tailored to you that work perfectly for you, put up the $$ and get a personal shopper (works like you can for clothes).  Otherwise, please get over yourself.  


Right? I mean, I've gotten boxes I've been fairly bummed about (this mostly happens when I get tanners), but when that happens, I might grump a little to myself/on here (in a rational manner, not in tantrum mode), and then I get over it...because I got exactly what I paid for! I will never understand the people who complain every single month...if your sub makes you so miserable, why not just cancel it??

I started finding myself more bummed than excited about the things I was getting from Ipsy over a span of several months...so I'm canceling this month. I discuss Ipsy and the things I like/dislike on the thread, sure, but you're not going to see me in their social media pitching a fit, you know?

And with the exception of tanners (which I hate on principle and in practice), I try everything I get, even if I think I won't like it. That's the whole point!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would be all over this box!!!

Why do all of the kick ass boxes have the BP spray in them this month! I got that forever ago so I have no chance of getting these boxes :[
This is why I'm so glad I opened a second sub! I got BP spray in my very first box, but haven't received it yet in my second sub. I need more my sample is almost gone!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbg812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am so sick and tired of people acting so bratty and spoiled over their boxes!  Nothing is guaranteed, so NO ONE deserves to complain unless their is a legit problem (like the broken oils last month), or there is something wrong with the product itself (like the tipsy lipgloss last month), ESPECIALLY without trying it first!  That's the whole point, right?  To try things?  How many times have I seen people say "I hated my box when it loaded but ended up loving X product!" Relax.  Have fun.  It's relatively cheap and you get what you pay for.  If you want beauty products specifically tailored to you that work perfectly for you, put up the $$ and get a personal shopper (works like you can for clothes).  Otherwise, please get over yourself.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think people should chill about others being disappointed in their boxes. If you end up with less than $5 worth of usable product it's natural to be disappointed. Why shame and bully and mock people and tell them to get a personal shopper when they come here to share how they feel? If, as you say, you get what you pay for, then people certainly have the right to complain when they get less than $10 and less than the points-inclusive $5 of samples they paid for. If you love your BB that's great, but seriously just please leave the bullying of others who feel differently than you out of it.
How about both sides chill and own up to some personal responsibility?

I'm a big fan of taking responsibility for what I spend my money on.  If I choose to spend $10 of a mystery box of samples I'm also accepting that I may or may not be completely happy with the contents. 

It's fine to be happy, also fine to be less than happy.  It's not ok to leave yourself out of the responsibility for deciding to subscribe. You decided to sign up for the service of sampling unknown products that may or may not appeal to you (for whatever reason, size, price, value etc.).


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 7, 2014)

AAAAAAAAH I HAVE CLICKY TRUUUUUCK






(Insert witchery about still not having my damn March Mavenbox yet here)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

Huh. I just got an email asking for feedback. I thought it was feedback for a customer service thing I had going on this week (Erin restored points that unexpectedly expired on me because they no longer send out point expiration emails! But that wasn't even why I was emailing! She just took it upon herself to do it! Erin is currently my favorite Birchbox CS rep), but it was more-specialized feedback questions on the Liz Earle sample focusing on the muslin cloth.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sbg812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am so sick and tired of people acting so bratty and spoiled over their boxes!  Nothing is guaranteed, so NO ONE deserves to complain unless their is a legit problem (like the broken oils last month), or there is something wrong with the product itself (like the tipsy lipgloss last month), ESPECIALLY without trying it first!  That's the whole point, right?  To try things?  How many times have I seen people say "I hated my box when it loaded but ended up loving X product!" Relax.  Have fun.  It's relatively cheap and you get what you pay for.  If you want beauty products specifically tailored to you that work perfectly for you, put up the $$ and get a personal shopper (works like you can for clothes).  Otherwise, please get over yourself.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think people should chill about others being disappointed in their boxes. If you end up with less than $5 worth of usable product it's natural to be disappointed. Why shame and bully and mock people and tell them to get a personal shopper when they come here to share how they feel? If, as you say, you get what you pay for, then people certainly have the right to complain when they get less than $10 and less than the points-inclusive $5 of samples they paid for. If you love your BB that's great, but seriously just please leave the bullying of others who feel differently than you out of it.
How about both sides chill and own up to some personal responsibility?

I'm a big fan of taking responsibility for what I spend my money on.  If I choose to spend $10 of a mystery box of samples I'm also accepting that I may or may not be completely happy with the contents. 

It's fine to be happy, also fine to be less than happy.  It's not ok to leave yourself out of the responsibility for deciding to subscribe. You decided to sign up for the service of sampling unknown products that may or may not appeal to you (for whatever reason, size, price, value etc.). 


Definitely agree with this. No one is forcing anyone to subscribe.

I don't think there's anything wrong with being disappointed with what you get sometimes. But we do need to remember that it is a mystery sampling service, and the people who gripe every single month about how "SMALL" everything is, how it's all junk, how "they sent me this and this, but I can only use product made from the blood of a virgin under a full moon in the winter", well...it's no wonder people get frustrated. 

If you're game to try new things, and realize that you're getting samples and some may not suit your taste, you're in the right frame of mind for a sample box. But if you're only after specific brands, you'll only use certain items, or you hate EVERYTHING...well, why bother??

Most of us who post here, on blogs or social media, etc do so to discuss these things, both positive and negative...but when absolutely nothing is good enough for some people, it is hard to not lose patience and it's hard to have real discussions.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Almost everything I've seen this month looks pretty good to me....but please universe, for the love of all things holy, no pop beauty for me. PLEASE. I still have a terrible taste in my mouth from the Ipsy gloss debacle and I don't trust the brand anymore.

MANNNN I want that chocolate!


----------



## devadorned (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do samples come inside the case? I want oneee!






Oops bad wording sorry ! I don't know how they'll ship this but I'm paying $10 for the regular monthly samples PLUS this nice sized case =]


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 7, 2014)

> Huh. I just got an email asking for feedback. I thought it was feedback for a customer service thing I had going on this week (Erin restored points that unexpectedly expired on me because they no longer send out point expiration emails! But that wasn't even why I was emailing! She just took it upon herself to do it! Erin is currently my favorite Birchbox CS rep), but it was more-specialized feedback questions on the Liz Earle sample focusing on the muslin cloth.


 I got the same email. It was slightly weird.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same email. It was slightly weird.
It was probably just follow up feedback requested by Liz Earle pertaining to the muslin cloth specifically.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 7, 2014)

I do think you have to keep in mind that we are a subset of BB subbers. Most people who post on here, or even just read posts of others, are savvy about sub boxes. We know what they are about, how they work, how Ipsy compares to BB, etc. Now when I first subbed to BB, I didn't know much about it. I honestly thought their system was supposed to ensure I got one of my top choice of boxes--maybe not first choice, but 2, 3, 4, or 5. I also didn't know they sent out so many different variations, and I didn't really understand how the quiz worked in some areas. For example, I think I selected the worst thing you can select if you want good samples--I said I was "low maintenance." I honestly didn't think that was going to mean I'd be sent the box I liked the least out of all they sent out, but it did. Stupid thing had bar soap in it and I flipped out! It was my 2nd box. Quite innocently, I wrote to BB saying "I think there was a mistake and I got the wrong box." I wasn't joking or being snarky. I really thought something had gone wrong. So I stayed away from them for a year, thinking they were a rip off, the worst company ever, etc. The ONLY reason I gave them a second chance was because I hung out on here and got a sense of how they work, how to fill out the quiz, etc. So even though it may be a touch annoying to see people get snippy on FB, I can see it from their perspective because I've been there myself. I bet if they came here and became part of the community, they'd get an education on sub boxes, so they might change their minds just a bit, like I did. Being informed makes all the difference in the world sometimes.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Huh. I just got an email asking for feedback. I thought it was feedback for a customer service thing I had going on this week (Erin restored points that unexpectedly expired on me because they no longer send out point expiration emails! But that wasn't even why I was emailing! She just took it upon herself to do it! Erin is currently my favorite Birchbox CS rep), but it was more-specialized feedback questions on the Liz Earle sample focusing on the muslin cloth.


 I got this email too... And I got the Liz Earle sample way back in October. Lol. Thought it was a strange quiz, considering it's the same type of questions you answer when you give sample feedback on the BB site. I kind of wonder if it was maybe due to some type of issue or glitch that wiped out our original answers or something?


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

I didn't get the sample of the cloth or the email, but I did order it and I LOVE it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do think you have to keep in mind that we are a subset of BB subbers. Most people who post on here, or even just read posts of others, are savvy about sub boxes. We know what they are about, how they work, how Ipsy compares to BB, etc. Now when I first subbed to BB, I didn't know much about it. I honestly thought their system was supposed to ensure I got one of my top choice of boxes--maybe not first choice, but 2, 3, 4, or 5. I also didn't know they sent out so many different variations, and I didn't really understand how the quiz worked in some areas. For example, I think I selected the worst thing you can select if you want good samples--I said I was "low maintenance." I honestly didn't think that was going to mean I'd be sent the box I liked the least out of all they sent out, but it did. Stupid thing had bar soap in it and I flipped out! It was my 2nd box. Quite innocently, I wrote to BB saying "I think there was a mistake and I got the wrong box." I wasn't joking or being snarky. I really thought something had gone wrong. So I stayed away from them for a year, thinking they were a rip off, the worst company ever, etc. The ONLY reason I gave them a second chance was because I hung out on here and got a sense of how they work, how to fill out the quiz, etc. So even though it may be a touch annoying to see people get snippy on FB, I can see it from their perspective because I've been there myself. I bet if they came here and became part of the community, they'd get an education on sub boxes, so they might change their minds just a bit, like I did. Being informed makes all the difference in the world sometimes.

Yup!  This.  It's interesting to see how people react to it though- my stepmom gets Ipsy and Birchbox, and when I visit I bring all my samples and she has all of hers and we just swap until everyone's happy.  She just hoards all of her samples she won't use (my mom does the same) and I get dumped with all of them when I visit.  It's lovely, actually.  I bring all of my sunscreen samples to her (if it's in my daily moisturizer, great, but otherwise I don't just put on SPF.  I live in a city that gets NO SUNLIGHT.  What the hell even is Vitamin D.), and she gives me all of the "crazy makeup samples" she never uses.  They're natural ladies at heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If none of this makes sense, you can chalk it up to Friday's and the fact that as soon as it becomes five my brain stops working and the beer starts flowing.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm kinda curious.. What was the ipsy gloss incident?


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 7, 2014)

Also I looked through all the boxes, finally, to see which ones I could get- I was surprised that there were a good amount (15-20 ish?) that I was still eligible for!  I've already received the Beauty Protector Spray and the Coola which knocks out a TON of boxes, and Camille Beckman Hand Cream knocked out a few, as well as the POP Beauty Gloss.

After all that, I just want box 7.  Please, Birchbox gods, please just give me box 7 and I will be a happy camper forever.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm kinda curious.. What was the ipsy gloss incident?

From what I understand, Ipsy sent out minis of the POP Beauty Plumping gloss last month, and they were grossly mislabeled (leaving chemical burns on users and the like).  The lovely @zadidoll has the scoop here: http://www.zadidoll.com/2014/03/pop-beauty-plump-pout-mini-part-2.html?showComment=1394219383793 - Yeah, if that mess happened to me I'd never put on a POP Beauty gloss again.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 8, 2014)

I got my tracking but it hasn't updated. I'm hoping for a travel sized lotion or face wash, since I'm going to Italy in a couple of weeks and don't want to buy anything.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this email too... And I got the Liz Earle sample way back in October. Lol. Thought it was a strange quiz, considering it's the same type of questions you answer when you give sample feedback on the BB site. I kind of wonder if it was maybe due to some type of issue or glitch that wiped out our original answers or something?
I felt like the questions were more specific and pertained to a long period of usage such as: how many uses did you get with the cloth before washing in, and how long did you expect the muslin cloth to last before purchasing a new one, compared to the survey questions.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm kinda curious.. What was the ipsy gloss incident?

From what I understand, Ipsy sent out minis of the POP Beauty Plumping gloss last month, and they were grossly mislabeled (leaving chemical burns on users and the like).  The lovely @zadidoll has the scoop here: http://www.zadidoll.com/2014/03/pop-beauty-plump-pout-mini-part-2.html?showComment=1394219383793 - Yeah, if that mess happened to me I'd never put on a POP Beauty gloss again.

Yep...and a very large percentage of the glosses had an overwhelming smell of burnt rubber or gasoline, and when subscribers sent their concerns, they were told to "read the ingredients to see if they suit you", as if the (incorrect) ingredients list is going to do anything about that.

And, they still have not sent out any sort of communication to subscribers, so people who don't take part in MUT or social media might not even know that the glosses are possibly/likely contaminated, and at the very least mislabeled and very low quality.

Just shady and poorly handled, all around.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Reddit got the sample of the Pop Beauty eyeshadow. It's a really nicely sized trio!





Can I post this here? I love you Redditors, I'm not trying to steal your thunder!
That looks like the most winning box I have ever seen. I won't be getting it, because neither of my boxes have shipped yet. That's right, I renewed the monthly on my second sub. I didn't get the benefit offer email, but you ladies shared the codes with me and I have been wanting to try that stain since forever. Hopefully I will actually get one. Thank you for sharing the codes!

If those mints have artificial sweetener or sorbitol, I wouldn't be able to try them, either. Hopefully, I won't get them and it won't be an issue. I think it's weird to see a box with two food items, even though they are two of six total. I think if I was at least okay with the other items in the box, I would accept the extra points graciously, but I still think it's weird.

With a second sub, I think i have a good chance to get some good items. *rubs palms together* The tenth will be my birthday, this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: My goodness that Pop Beauty business is horrifying. I haven't heard anything so likely to put me of cosmetics since that independent eye shadow manufacturer who used soap dye in children's neon eye shadow. *shivers*


----------



## lovepink (Mar 8, 2014)

There is an article about Birchbox in the April Women's Health Magazine!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 8, 2014)

For those with the new Cherry perfume, is it anything like the Escada Cherries in the Air?


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Reddit got the sample of the Pop Beauty eyeshadow. It's a really nicely sized trio!





Can I post this here? I love you Redditors, I'm not trying to steal your thunder!
I dream of this box!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those with the new Cherry perfume, is it anything like the Escada Cherries in the Air?
I thought of the Escada too when I heard this was going out in boxes, haha!  I do like that Escada fragrance actually.  And it is about the only Escada perfume I've found that I like.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 8, 2014)

We could probably all agree that there is a distinction between 'complaining' and 'THROWING A TANTRUM'.

Also, whoop whoop I've finally got tracking. It hasn't gone anywhere, but whoop just the same.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2014)

> For those with the new Cherry perfume, is it anything like the Escada Cherries in the Air?


 If I am not mistaken, it is cherry blossom- so floral unlike the very fruity cherry in the air.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2014)

> We could probably all agree that there is a distinction between 'complaining' and 'THROWING A TANTRUM'. Also, whoop whoop I've finally got tracking. It hasn't gone anywhere, but whoop just the same.


 This. I am very upset that the bb Facebook page has turned into a place for people who quit moths ago to still complain, people to throw tantrums, and ipsy subscribers to recommend that service instead. It wouldn't be so bad if it was just the wall posts- but they flood every beauty related picture and post with it so no one else can have any discourse whatsoever. Part of me wishes that they would filter the comments on the pictures and encourage people to post on the wall instead because it is unfair to anyone who actually likes birchbox.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 8, 2014)

I am not sure if the coola keeps me from getting boxes. I got it last year but it was the rose scented one and this is the unscented, so I am considering them different things. I am out of the running for around 30 boxes for other things.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That looks like the most winning box I have ever seen. I won't be getting it, because neither of my boxes have shipped yet. That's right, I renewed the monthly on my second sub. I didn't get the benefit offer email, but you ladies shared the codes with me and I have been wanting to try that stain since forever. Hopefully I will actually get one. Thank you for sharing the codes!

*If those mints have artificial sweetener or sorbitol, I wouldn't be able to try them, either.* Hopefully, I won't get them and it won't be an issue. I think it's weird to see a box with two food items, even though they are two of six total. I think if I was at least okay with the other items in the box, I would accept the extra points graciously, but I still think it's weird.

With a second sub, I think i have a good chance to get some good items. *rubs palms together* The tenth will be my birthday, this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: My goodness that Pop Beauty business is horrifying. I haven't heard anything so likely to put me of cosmetics since that independent eye shadow manufacturer who used soap dye in children's neon eye shadow. *shivers*

I got the mints the last time they were sent out (in lime mojito, which is a little strange combined with a slight tea flavor). The ingredients are: sorbitol, xylitol, natural flavors, organic matcha green tea, citric acid, Fair Trade Certified organic white tea, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), and calcium stearate.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 8, 2014)

Going through the box pages and oddly enough the only box that will not pull up is box 12.  Is anyone else able to see the contents of that box or is it just me?


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the mints the last time they were sent out (in lime mojito, which is a little strange combined with a slight tea flavor). The ingredients are: sorbitol, *xylitol*, natural flavors, organic matcha green tea, citric acid, Fair Trade Certified organic white tea, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), and calcium stearate.

If you have a dog, make sure they don't accidentally get a hold of the mints because xylitol is highly toxic/deadly to dogs.  

With that said, these boxes look awesome this month and I am super stoked!


----------



## jt0303 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay!! My box shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't see the details yet but at least it's UPSMI and not Newgistics like last month (which too forever!) I really want theBalm blushes or the Michael Todd. I've already had the Coola, the BP Spray &amp; some of the other repeats so there aren't as many boxes I can get.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Tracking number!!!! No weight yet though.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 8, 2014)

> Going through the box pages and oddly enough the only box that will not pull up is box 12. Â Is anyone else able to see the contents of that box or is it just me?


 Box 12 changes to box 11 and box 40 changes to box 39 when I put it in the browser. Box 1 is finally showing up for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going through the box pages and oddly enough the only box that will not pull up is box 12.  Is anyone else able to see the contents of that box or is it just me?
Nope...it doesn't work for me either. I was having trouble with one other box too, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## clover317 (Mar 8, 2014)

Got my box for my second account!! So early for me, wheee!!



Spoiler








I finally get to try BP spray!


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 8, 2014)

> Yep...and a very large percentage of the glosses had an overwhelming smell of burnt rubber or gasoline, and when subscribers sent their concerns, they were told to "read the ingredients to see if they suit you", as if the (incorrect) ingredients list is going to do anything about that. And, they still have not sent out any sort of communication to subscribers, so people who don't take part in MUT or social media might not even know that the glosses are possibly/likely contaminated, and at the very least mislabeled and very low quality. Just shady and poorly handled, all around.


 Wow, that is terrible. I think I'll throw out the Pop Beauty lip gloss I got in my BB last summer. Luckily I have only used it once and it didn't cause a reaction - it wasn't a plumping gloss though. Still, I don't think I'll take a chance with this brand! Totally shady!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 8, 2014)

> Wow, that is terrible. I think I'll throw out the Pop Beauty lip gloss I got in my BB last summer. Luckily I have only used it once and it didn't cause a reaction - it wasn't a plumping gloss though. Still, I don't think I'll take a chance with this brand! Totally shady!


 Those were fine, and the full sizes of the new one is too--it was just some of the new minis.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 8, 2014)

> Those were fine, and the full sizes of the new one is too--it was just some of the new minis.


 Yeah, I just don't trust the way they handled the situation, or the idea that they thought it was okay to send out defective product... especially without warnings or relabeling.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 8, 2014)

I just got my box and it was in it . I think it is a very florally scent and I do not really like it. I also got the beauty protector spray and coola suntan lotion for the second time. I will need to call them about that.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box for my second account!! So early for me, wheee!! 



I finally get to try BP spray!
that's the box I got ,... not so happy with it


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 8, 2014)

My truck is still all sad and unclicky. I DIDN'T WANT MY BIRCHBOX ANYWAY. I'd almost say I want it to be Monday, but Monday is my last day off before my school/work week begins again. Bleh.


----------



## clover317 (Mar 8, 2014)

> that's the box I got ,... not so happy with it


 It was so heavy, I was convinced the shampoo and conditioner were inside. So I guess I was pleasantly surprised for that to not be the case. I'm ok with everything inside, though the perfume was not what I was expecting. I haven't sprayed it on myself yet, but sprayed the card. It smelled more like something I would wear in the fall then the spring. But maybe it'll be different on me?


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi ladies I have a question. I gifted another email a 3 month sub with points. It has since expired. Can I gift the same account again and if so will it get a welcome box again?


----------



## lsarao (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Reddit got the sample of the Pop Beauty eyeshadow. It's a really nicely sized trio!





Can I post this here? I love you Redditors, I'm not trying to steal your thunder!
Ooohh this is a great box too! That Michael Todd sample is enormous! Maybe I'll get lucky and get this box for my second sub. I'd be one happy girl this month!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 8, 2014)

I rejoined Birchbox after a 6 month hiatus.  I loved my February box, and just reopened my 2nd account.  I'm really looking forward to trying out some new goodies!

I wish one of them would hurry up and ship though!


----------



## lsarao (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box for my second account!! So early for me, wheee!! 



I finally get to try BP spray!
that's the box I got ,... not so happy with it

I got this box too and I love it! So funny how different people's tastes can be. I guess that's what swapping is for!


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
From what I understand, Ipsy sent out minis of the POP Beauty Plumping gloss last month, and they were grossly mislabeled (leaving chemical burns on users and the like).  The lovely @zadidoll has the scoop here: http://www.zadidoll.com/2014/03/pop-beauty-plump-pout-mini-part-2.html?showComment=1394219383793 - Yeah, if that mess happened to me I'd never put on a POP Beauty gloss again.
I opened my lipgloss, applied it to my lower lip, and then immediately wiped it off and threw away the whole tube because of the stank.  I had no idea it was a much larger issue, I thought it was just my sense of smell.  I really need to head over to the ipsy board more.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 8, 2014)

Got my box today--record speed. I am actually going to miss obsessively checking this board and comparing weights trying to figure out what I have. I am going to see how long I can stand to wait to open it. So much entertainment for just $10 a month.


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I opened my lipgloss, applied it to my lower lip, and then immediately wiped it off and threw away the whole tube because of the stank.  I had no idea it was a much larger issue, I thought it was just my sense of smell.  I really need to head over to the ipsy board more.
I wrote ipsy and complained and they sent me out another one and a mirabella pixie lipstick i just got the tracking today


----------



## izzybizzy (Mar 8, 2014)

super bummed.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 super bummed.
Wow the air repair looks super tiny but at least it's in a tube and not ketchup pack.  And the full size is only 1 oz anyway, I believe.


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 8, 2014)

My box came! Still waiting on my second one. Overall very happy. I've been wanting to try the BP protecting spray. Also you can't go wrong with chocolate.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2014)

Any ideas about why one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNT JULIET, TN? And not NY/NJ?

Another one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNTVILLE, PA, is this unusual or have I just not paid enough attention before.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 8, 2014)

FYI. I got that Michael Todd sample in ipsy some time back. I don't have sensitive skin and never had a reaction to any product until Michael Todd . my face turned very red then got these tiny bumps and rough spots all over my face it took a month a month to get rid of it. I couldnt wear makeup. I'll never use it again.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2014)

My box came and I never got a tracking notice! I'm psyched about all of it. I actually already got the supergoop in a box in 2012 but it was just foils- I did really like it though so I am happy to have a larger one- AND I'll get points for the repeat sample!


----------



## izzybizzy (Mar 8, 2014)

> Wow the air repair looks super tiny but at least it's in a tube and not ketchup pack. Â And the full size is only 1 oz anyway, I believe.


 it feels empty and so does the coola. that and I dont have curly hair.the only thing im excited about is the vasanti.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 8, 2014)

> My box came and I never got a tracking notice! I'm psyched about all of it. I actually already got the supergoop in a box in 2012 but it was just foils- I did really like it though so I am happy to have a larger one- AND I'll get points for the repeat sample!


 Ooooh, I really like the color of the Inika. Hope I get it in one of my boxes. And yay for extra points, especially for something you like anyway!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

> Any ideas about why one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNT JULIET,Â TN? And not NY/NJ? Another one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNTVILLE,Â PA, is this unusual or have I just not paid enough attention before.


 Mine is too, not sure why but I don't remember that being mentioned before.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 8, 2014)

I just got a tracking number on my account today and it looks like I'll be getting my box early this month.  Mine's also shipping from TN.   Eeek I'm so excited seeing all the boxes on here already!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 8, 2014)

> My box came and I never got a tracking notice! I'm psyched about all of it. I actually already got the supergoop in a box in 2012 but it was just foils- I did really like it though so I am happy to have a larger one- AND I'll get points for the repeat sample!


 Ooh! I wanted that inika anyways, and now I want it more after seeing this swatch!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2014)

Here are both colors of the Jergens BB Body if anyone is interested.  I am fair skinned but I bought the medium-deep color after watching some youtube videos on it, because I wanted a very hint of color.  Both blend in nicely into the skin, and there isn't a huge difference.  I think these two would be fine for most skin tones because it is supposed to blend into your natural tone, and they are extremely sheer.  I like this product because it makes my skin have a nice glow without having any glitter in it.  It smells kind of like other drugstore coco butter lotions, which I like.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif










My box came and I never got a tracking notice! I'm psyched about all of it. I actually already got the supergoop in a box in 2012 but it was just foils- I did really like it though so I am happy to have a larger one- AND I'll get points for the repeat sample!
omg i would love this box!!!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 8, 2014)

Super random, yet mostly Birchbox-related post...

First off, I'm sad because my BP oil sample just ran out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Butttttt I just ordered the full size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I stay at my boyfriend's house on the weekends, he lives about 45 minutes from my house. He's working today, so me and my little sweet puppy-human (don't judge me lol) went to my mom's for a bit. An hour after I left, Birchbox 1 of 2 arrived at my house. Sooo, it'll be Monday before I can see it. Boo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I ordered the Hayadi Hair Relief Mask a few weeks ago.. yeah, I hate it, will never purchase again.

The Biore masks that were in the LE Finds box are AMAZINGGGGGGG. &lt;3333 Just purchased another box at Target.

And 2 non-related Birchbox ponderings...

1. Benefit's POREfessional - is this meant to be used as a primer or in addition to a primer? cause my pores are the size of the grand canyon. ;x

2. For all my theBalm fans, it's on sale at HauteLook, 50% off most everything on there. I got the nude 'tude palette for 18$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

End randomness.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 8, 2014)

I love so many of the boxes so far! Wish I would get the BP spray again. Such a fun sample to get!


----------



## TracyT (Mar 8, 2014)

Box twins! Mine came today. Did the Coola say bb on yours?



> Got my box for my second account!! So early for me, wheee!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## TracyT (Mar 8, 2014)

Porefessional is a primer. I tried the Dr. Brandt Pores No More and find them similar. Dr. Brandt has a few more oils and I actually prefer it after I got a sample from Sephora.



> Super random, yet mostly Birchbox-related post... First off, I'm sad because my BP oil sample just ran out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Butttttt I just ordered the full size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I stay at my boyfriend's house on the weekends, he lives about 45 minutes from my house. He's working today, so me and my little sweet puppy-human (don't judge me lol) went to my mom's for a bit. An hour after I left, Birchbox 1 of 2 arrived at my house. Sooo, it'll be Monday before I can see it. Boo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I ordered the Hayadi Hair Relief Mask a few weeks ago.. yeah, I hate it, will never purchase again. The Biore masks that were in the LE Finds box are AMAZINGGGGGGG. &lt;3333 Just purchased another box at Target. And 2 non-related Birchbox ponderings... 1. Benefit's POREfessional - is this meant to be used as a primer or in addition to a primer? cause my pores are the size of the grand canyon. ;x 2. For all my theBalm fans, it's on sale at HauteLook, 50% off most everything on there. I got the nude 'tude palette for 18$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> End randomness.Â :icon_chee


----------



## LindaD (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi ladies I have a question. I gifted another email a 3 month sub with points. It has since expired. Can I gift the same account again and if so will it get a welcome box again?
You can gift again without getting a second welcome box, but you can't just add it normally from the Gifts section like you did before.

Go to My Account, and on the left column there's a section called Gifts Purchased. Click on "Gift purchase history" and there will be a link, Send Another Gift, and with that you can choose the duration of the gift subscription.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif










My box came and I never got a tracking notice! I'm psyched about all of it. I actually already got the supergoop in a box in 2012 but it was just foils- I did really like it though so I am happy to have a larger one- AND I'll get points for the repeat sample!
Mine came today too and this is my box! It was the first time I went spoiler free. I just was too busy to think about my birchbox. There's only one item that I think I'm going to put on the trade thread.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 8, 2014)

I started a swap thread since I didn't see one:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141458/birchbox-swaps-march-2014


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Reddit got the sample of the Pop Beauty eyeshadow. It's a really nicely sized trio!





Can I post this here? I love you Redditors, I'm not trying to steal your thunder!

Wow that is some box! I got that same Pop palette in Ipsy several months back and I use it pretty frequently. Kinda glad I'm not getting this box since I already have that, but I would take anything else in there! That Michael Todd sample is enormous! I love chocolate, I'm hearing great things about Jurlique, and I've been dying to try that BP spray. Too bad I have no clicky truck yet!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 8, 2014)

> I got this box too and I love it! So funny how different people's tastes can be. I guess that's what swapping is for!Â


 I got the same box and am in love! The chocolate is so good and I love that the Coola product is a natural BB cream.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 8, 2014)

So, I know most of us don't like the "hotel" brand lotion that they are putting in the boxes this month. But speaking of hotels, I am staying at the Hilton and they have the Peter Thomas Toth toiletries. I think I'm in heaven.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 8, 2014)

Can someone tell me what a clicky truck is and where I should be looking for it? Lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone tell me what a clicky truck is and where I should be looking for it? Lol
Check the first page of this thread.

All "our" faq's are listed on page 1


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super random, yet mostly Birchbox-related post...

First off, I'm sad because my BP oil sample just ran out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Butttttt I just ordered the full size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I stay at my boyfriend's house on the weekends, he lives about 45 minutes from my house. He's working today, so me and my little sweet puppy-human (don't judge me lol) went to my mom's for a bit. An hour after I left, Birchbox 1 of 2 arrived at my house. Sooo, it'll be Monday before I can see it. Boo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I ordered the Hayadi Hair Relief Mask a few weeks ago.. yeah, I hate it, will never purchase again.

The Biore masks that were in the LE Finds box are AMAZINGGGGGGG. &lt;3333 Just purchased another box at Target.

And 2 non-related Birchbox ponderings...

1. Benefit's POREfessional - is this meant to be used as a primer or in addition to a primer? cause my pores are the size of the grand canyon. ;x

*2. For all my theBalm fans, it's on sale at HauteLook, 50% off most everything on there. I got the nude 'tude palette for 18$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

End randomness. 





Thanks for sharing this! I keep wanting to get the Balm Voyage palette but I do not need to spend any money right now, planning a wedding = extreme no buy.

Also to anyone looking at the Pinstripe Instain blush, it's no where near as dark as it looks! Its one of my favorite blushes, along with hot mama.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 8, 2014)

> Any ideas about why one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNT JULIET,Â TN? And not NY/NJ? Another one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNTVILLE,Â PA, is this unusual or have I just not paid enough attention before.


 I think they must have opened a distribution warehouse in Tennessee. I thought I saw a job posting not to long ago. My box started in Tennessee, 3 hours away from me but now has gone to Indiana.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for sharing this! I keep wanting to get the Balm Voyage palette but I do not need to spend any money right now, planning a wedding = extreme no buy.

Also to anyone looking at the Pinstripe Instain blush, it's no where near as dark as it looks! Its one of my favorite blushes, along with hot mama.
I've been wanting the Nude 'Tude palette so so so bad, but I couldn't justify almost 40$ for ANOTHER neutral palette, so this gave me the perfect excuse! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 8, 2014)

> Check the first page of this thread. All "our" faq's are listed on page 1


 Thanks. Read it. I never had a truck last month (February is still the only month listed on my account and still says it's processing, but I guess that's normal) and I don't have a truck now.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 8, 2014)

> Thanks. Read it. I never had a truck last month (February is still the only month listed on my account and still says it's processing, but I guess that's normal) and I don't have a truck now.


 Never mind... It's been a long day... I was looking in the wrong place. I see a truck now but it's not clicky lol


----------



## Trystelle (Mar 8, 2014)

Got box 71 today...boo hoo, . I hate it when I don't get at least one makeup product. Another old lady box.......here's to second box being better!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb71​


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2014)

> Got box 71 today...boo hoo, . I hate it when I don't get at least one makeup product. Another old lady box.......here's to second box being better!​https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb71 I consider tinted moisturizer to be a makeup product


----------



## BagLady (Mar 8, 2014)

Got my box today. Never rec'd tracking so it was a total surprise.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







ok box. I've already rec'd both the super goop &amp; curl keeper so at Least I'll be getting some points.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 8, 2014)

I am loving the look of the boxes so far!  The only thing I've seen that I wouldn't want is the Michael Todd Jojoba scrub.  I got it in an Ipsy bag and it was extremely rough on my poor face.  It looked like I had road rash and made me break out no matter how gentle I was.  I tend to have sensitive skin so it may be just me.  Everything else has looked awesome and the size and variety is really good this month.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 8, 2014)

I couldn't wait any longer. I had hoped to get the eyeliner but oh we'll.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 8, 2014)

My box page on the Birchbox website updated with March's contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Edited to add:

That's really strange.  It just went back to February's box.  I swear it said March and had toothpaste, Jergens bb cream, Coolata, English Laundry, and something else.  It was box 71.  I wonder what happened?


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 8, 2014)

Things added to boxes today:



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2014)

> I consider tinted moisturizer to be a makeup product


 Me too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lizzie8398* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't wait any longer. I had hoped to get the eyeliner but oh we'll.


oh gosh i kind of hope i don't get this box, i got the luster now from influenster once and i didn't like it. something about the texture of the toothpaste and how blue it was really weirded me out.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 8, 2014)

Lots of Coola.  I suppose I should start preparing myself now to be completely inundated with Coola sunscreens from all of my sub boxes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2014)

> Lots of Coola.Â  I suppose I should start preparing myself now to be completely inundated with Coola sunscreens from all of my sub boxes.


 I feel like I got a TON of coola in the spring/summer of last year. I thought it was over ... But I guess not! I feel like they have so many different products / variations under that brand that I'll never escape the coola.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel like I got a TON of coola in the spring/summer of last year. I thought it was over ... But I guess not! I feel like they have so many different products / variations under that brand that I'll never escape the coola.
I don't know why I thought "escape the coola" was so funny.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey ya'll, lets not personally attack others for saying something you don't agree with please, keep in mind rule number one of our ToS:

Quote:   
Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address.!
 Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right? I mean, I've gotten boxes I've been fairly bummed about (this mostly happens when I get tanners), but when that happens, I might grump a little to myself/on here (in a rational manner, not in tantrum mode), and then I get over it...because I got exactly what I paid for! I will never understand the people who complain every single month...if your sub makes you so miserable, why not just cancel it??

I started finding myself more bummed than excited about the things I was getting from Ipsy over a span of several months...so I'm canceling this month. I discuss Ipsy and the things I like/dislike on the thread, sure, but you're not going to see me in their social media pitching a fit, you know?

And with the exception of tanners (which I hate on principle and in practice), I try everything I get, even if I think I won't like it. That's the whole point!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How about both sides chill and own up to some personal responsibility?

I'm a big fan of taking responsibility for what I spend my money on.  If I choose to spend $10 of a mystery box of samples I'm also accepting that I may or may not be completely happy with the contents. 

It's fine to be happy, also fine to be less than happy.  It's not ok to leave yourself out of the responsibility for deciding to subscribe. You decided to sign up for the service of sampling unknown products that may or may not appeal to you (for whatever reason, size, price, value etc.). 

This forum and others like it are what I read to see if I even wanted to subscribe to BB.  When all you hear are either fawning positives or attempts to shame those who were dissatisfied, it gives a false view of the box.

BB doesn't market itself ONLY to the "savvy consumer". It markets itself to everyone. And everyone has the right to voice their opinion. If you got a bum deal from Ipsy or another service and chose to remain silent and lose your money - that's your choice. If others have chosen to speak their minds - that's their choice. It's ridiculous for women to try to publicly shame other women for holding different opinions. If you're for whatever reason proud of being savvy about subscription boxes, then you should be savvy enough to realize that honest critique is part of the package. People have the right to love it (and the "love it" comments go completely supported on this thread and a million forums where people feel obligated to publish fake praise for substandard service_ and people also have the right to not like their box and feel like they didn't get their moneys worth.  And other people - like me, like others who value their money and are honestly wondering whether to invest it in this service -can have an honest view of the varying opinions when they are making their decisions.

So why not just let people have their own opinions on this thread - even the ones that disagree with yours. If BB isn't paying you to attack others, then just consider it basic human decency to let people speak their piece without bullying or condemnation.

Saying that people (usually the same people) on some places throwing tantrums and having unrealistic expectations makes discussion difficult is hardly bullying or attacking, but sure, whatever you say. By those standards, guess your post is bullying and attacking, too.

I don't shame anyone nor do I give "fake positives". My annoyance is with a very specific type of complaining post, as I stated.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2014)

Ahhhh I am excited for my subs to start coming in this month...it feels like it's been forever already! Is it weird that I hope I get the toothpaste?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2014)

> Ahhhh I am excited for my subs to start coming in this month...it feels like it's been forever already! Is it weird that I hope I get the toothpaste?Â


 I kinda want it too! I know the blue is gimmicky but it'll be nice to have a fancy toothpaste for traveling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 8, 2014)

> Ahhhh I am excited for my subs to start coming in this month...it feels like it's been forever already! Is it weird that I hope I get the toothpaste?Â


 I actually would really like to get the toothpaste! I'm really looking forward to my box this month. I might just be imagining it, but it seems like the variety and size of samples and boxes this month is really good.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually would really like to get the toothpaste!

*I'm really looking forward to my box this month. I might just be imagining it, but it seems like the variety and size of samples and boxes this month is really good.*
Agreed, I think it is. But I think spring/summer is always better for birchbox sample wise, compared to fall/winter. Not sure if that's reality or just my impression though haha.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhhh I am excited for my subs to start coming in this month...it feels like it's been forever already! Is it weird that I hope I get the toothpaste? 
I actually would really like to get the toothpaste!

I'm really looking forward to my box this month. I might just be imagining it, but it seems like the variety and size of samples and boxes this month is really good. 
I haven't looked at all the boxes...trying to avoid it so maybe there'll be a little surprise, somewhere....and also so I don't get a set idea of what boxes I want, because we all know how that turns out...

Of the boxes I've seen, the only thing I absolutely DON'T want is the Pop Beauty, so I'm hoping it'll be a good month for me. Hoping.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


This forum and others like it are what I read to see if I even wanted to subscribe to BB.  When all you hear are either fawning positives or attempts to shame those who were dissatisfied, it gives a false view of the box.

BB doesn't market itself ONLY to the "savvy consumer". It markets itself to everyone. And everyone has the right to voice their opinion. If you got a bum deal from Ipsy or another service and chose to remain silent and lose your money - that's your choice. If others have chosen to speak their minds - that's their choice.* It's ridiculous for women to try to publicly shame other women for holding different opinions.* If you're for whatever reason proud of being savvy about subscription boxes, then you should be savvy enough to realize that honest critique is part of the package. People have the right to love it (and the "love it" comments go completely supported on this thread and a million forums where people feel obligated to publish fake praise for substandard service_ and people also have the right to not like their box and feel like they didn't get their moneys worth.  And other people - like me, like others who value their money and are honestly wondering whether to invest it in this service -can have an honest view of the varying opinions when they are making their decisions.

So why not just let people have their own opinions on this thread - even the ones that disagree with yours. If BB isn't paying you to attack others, then just consider it basic human decency to let people speak their piece without bullying or condemnation.
The irony....

Anyway I gotta go check my eyes, they've gotten stuck again.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 8, 2014)

I have that toothpaste from an Influenster box. I refuse to throw it out because it's usable, but I can't actually use it since it's whitening and my teeth are extremely sensitive. I hope I don't get it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have that toothpaste from an Influenster box. I refuse to throw it out because it's usable, but I can't actually use it since it's whitening and my teeth are extremely sensitive. I hope I don't get it. 
Maybe donate it to a local shelter or something? Unless you're saving it for an emergency :] I personally did not like it at all but I finished it off once I used it for the first time from influenster because I couldn't stand the thought of throwing away a good thing of tooth paste.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

> Agreed, I think it is. But I think spring/summer is always better for birchbox sample wise, compared to fall/winter. Not sure if that's reality or just my impression though haha.


 It's not just your impression. My spring/summer boxes are always better than the fall/winter ones. My theory is that companies cut back on their advertising-via-samples budget around the holidays in order to focus on pursuing people more or less blindly buying presents for other people instead of making purchases for themselves based on samples they have tried, so the stuff available to Birchbox isn't as great during those times as it is during the spring and summer when people tend to be buying for themselves.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's not just your impression. My spring/summer boxes are always better than the fall/winter ones. My theory is that companies cut back on their advertising-via-samples budget around the holidays in order to focus on pursuing people more or less blindly buying presents for other people instead of making purchases for themselves based on samples they have tried, so the stuff available to Birchbox isn't as great during those times as it is during the spring and summer when people tend to be buying for themselves.
I think this theory is convincing!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've also sent out single squares of Ghirardelli in the past, I don't see the big deal, especially when most of these boxes are 5-6 samples, so it looks.

Oh I wasn't saying it was a big deal, I just thought in my mind when I looked at the box spoilers that it was going to be a full-size, and when I saw the square I was like, "awwww dang!



" lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have that toothpaste from an Influenster box. I refuse to throw it out because it's usable, but I can't actually use it since it's whitening and my teeth are extremely sensitive. I hope I don't get it. 

I received that toothpaste from Influenster too. Not a huge fan of it, but I don't think it's chemically whitening. I have sensitive teeth too and it didn't bother me. It uses a "bluverite technology" which is what I think they named it. AKA: Our toothpaste is blue and using a blue toothpaste make your teeth temporarily whiter." That's really it. I could be wrong though I can't recall the ingredients list off hand.

Either way, I'd give it away or donate it. It's not a very effective toothpaste overall.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Mar 9, 2014)

I came home to two surprise Birchboxes today! (No shipping notifications.). At first i thought uh oh dup boxes, but no, not even any overlap. I am so excited - all of the items I wanted from the spoilers were in them. Box 2 is my favorite!! Box 1 Inika eyeliner (didnt care about anything else once I saw this!) Keims shampoo Grand Central Beauty serum Jergens BB cream Soopergoop sunscreen serum Box 2 The Balm cheek/lip Jurlique hand cream Jurlique mask Caudalie moisturizing sorbet Air repair rescue balm Ghiradelli


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 9, 2014)

That second box sounds amazing! Mine are both on the way -- one via UPS and one Newgistics, so I'm hoping they are completely different. I have had a couple of lackluster months, but so many products from this month are jumping out at me!


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 9, 2014)

I reactivated my second account again this month.  I always cancel as soon i get my box and do the product reviews then if the boxes over all look good and i have the extra money i resubscribe.  boxes this month over all look amazing!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I reactivated my second account again this month.  I always cancel as soon i get my box and do the product reviews then if the boxes over all look good and i have the extra money i resubscribe.  boxes this month over all look amazing!
lol. same here. i realized that i get an extra 120 points a year if i cancel and resub each month. that's an extra $10 and some change in the bb store.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I reactivated my second account again this month.  I always cancel as soon i get my box and do the product reviews then if the boxes over all look good and i have the extra money i resubscribe.  boxes this month over all look amazing!
lol. same here. i realized that i get an extra 120 points a year if i cancel and resub each month. that's an extra $10 and some change in the bb store.

that and some times there are perks like the free make up bags or the benifit samples or bonus points


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol. same here. i realized that i get an extra 120 points a year if i cancel and resub each month. that's an extra $10 and some change in the bb store.
How does the extra 120 points happen?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How does the extra 120 points happen?  
You get ten points at each start/restart of the sub, so if you cancel in February and restart in March, you get ten points for March's sub revival.  I just stick with the annual subscription and call it good.  You pay $110 for twelve boxes and get 110 points.  You miss getting those last ten points that you would get for canceling and restarting each month, but it's ten bucks cheaper over the course of the year.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You get ten points at each start/restart of the sub, so if you cancel in February and restart in March, you get ten points for March's sub revival.  I just stick with the annual subscription and call it good.  You pay $110 for twelve boxes and get 110 points.  You miss getting those last ten points that you would get for canceling and restarting each month, but it's ten bucks cheaper over the course of the year. 
yup, what meganola said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that and some times there are perks like the free make up bags or the benifit samples or bonus points 
trueeeeee


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

If I reopened my second sub any month it would be this, so much great variety!! I need to be good though.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thats the one I have--not my facorite but i will use all but the perfume. I still havent tried the BP products.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 9, 2014)

> My box page on the Birchbox website updated with March's contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Edited to add: That's really strange.Â  It just went back to February's box.Â  I swear it said March and had toothpaste, Jergens bb cream, Coolata, English Laundry, and something else.Â  It was box 71.Â  I wonder what happened?


 This is the one I have. I am such a newbie I forget to "quote"


----------



## tessak (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I came home to two surprise Birchboxes today! (No shipping notifications.). At first i thought uh oh dup boxes, but no, not even any overlap. I am so excited - all of the items I wanted from the spoilers were in them. Box 2 is my favorite!!

Box 2
The Balm cheek/lip
Jurlique hand cream
Jurlique mask
Caudalie moisturizing sorbet
Air repair rescue balm
Ghiradelli
Ah, just when I thought box 69 couldn't get any better, Birchbox adds another product I'm dying to try (that Jurlique rose mask)! I may have to seek out a full box trade this month if this one isn't someone's cup of tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sadly, both my boxes arrived yesterday even though I don't have clicky trucks on either account and I didn't get any shipping emails.


----------



## angienharry (Mar 9, 2014)

> I came home to two surprise Birchboxes today! (No shipping notifications.). At first i thought uh oh dup boxes, but no, not even any overlap. I am so excited - all of the items I wanted from the spoilers were in them. Box 2 is my favorite!! Box 1 Inika eyeliner (didnt care about anything else once I saw this!) Keims shampoo Grand Central Beauty serum Jergens BB cream Soopergoop sunscreen serum Box 2 The Balm cheek/lip Jurlique hand cream Jurlique mask Caudalie moisturizing sorbet Air repair rescue balm Ghiradelli


 Your box 2 is my dream box!! And I've never received any of it so it's possible!!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I came home to two surprise Birchboxes today! (No shipping notifications.). At first i thought uh oh dup boxes, but no, not even any overlap. I am so excited - all of the items I wanted from the spoilers were in them. Box 2 is my favorite!!

Box 1
Inika eyeliner (didnt care about anything else once I saw this!)
Keims shampoo
Grand Central Beauty serum
Jergens BB cream
Soopergoop sunscreen serum

Box 2
The Balm cheek/lip
Jurlique hand cream
Jurlique mask
Caudalie moisturizing sorbet
Air repair rescue balm
Ghiradelli
That second box is awesome. What does the Balm sample look like?


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Lots of Coola.Â  I suppose I should start preparing myself now to be completely inundated with Coola sunscreens from all of my sub boxes.


 Amen to that! It was in every sub box I got last summer. I still have some left.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2014)

No tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The boxes are looking great this month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok, so my tracking has updated, is shipping from Tennessee. I tried putting the tracking number in to UPS and USPS and neither of them are working, so I don't have a box weight. Anyone figured out a way around it yet?!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so my tracking has updated, is shipping from Tennessee. I tried putting the tracking number in to UPS and USPS and neither of them are working, so I don't have a box weight. Anyone figured out a way around it yet?!
Mine just updated the next day to say USPS, but when it first showed up it was the same - a random number and the location in TN.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You get ten points at each start/restart of the sub, so if you cancel in February and restart in March, you get ten points for March's sub revival.  I just stick with the annual subscription and call it good.  You pay $110 for twelve boxes and get 110 points.  You miss getting those last ten points that you would get for canceling and restarting each month, but it's ten bucks cheaper over the course of the year. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol. same here. i realized that i get an extra 120 points a year if i cancel and resub each month. that's an extra $10 and some change in the bb store.
Thanks.  I just got the annual sub so I didn't know that monthly sub also had points when you sign up.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so my tracking has updated, is shipping from Tennessee. I tried putting the tracking number in to UPS and USPS and neither of them are working, so I don't have a box weight. Anyone figured out a way around it yet?!
Mine are newgistics instead of UPS this month and I don't think newgistics shows a weight! =o(


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine are newgistics instead of UPS this month and I don't think newgistics shows a weight! =o(
I was wondering if that was why! I wasn't sure how to tell the difference between newgistics and upsmi.


----------



## KNT101184 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any ideas about why one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNT JULIET, TN? And not NY/NJ?

Another one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNTVILLE, PA, is this unusual or have I just not paid enough attention before.

I was wondering why all of a sudden I was getting charged tax when trying to place an order!  Looks like BB has moved into TN now.

Too bad payments for tax don't count toward points!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 9, 2014)

I got my dream box! It came randomly with no shipping notice so I have no clue if its for my first sub or second one, but I don't really care b/c I got my dream box after several lackluster boxes in a row :

)


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any ideas about why one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNT JULIET, TN? And not NY/NJ?

Another one of my boxes is shipping from MOUNTVILLE, PA, is this unusual or have I just not paid enough attention before.
that's strange. i just looked at my tracking too, and it also says from Mount Juliet, TN. i just assumed it was a stop on its way, since i live in nashville.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was wondering why all of a sudden I was getting charged tax when trying to place an order!  Looks like BB has moved into TN now.

Too bad payments for tax don't count toward points!
WHAT!!!?? noooo. i love that i don't have to pay tax for lots of places i online shop at, because they don't have stores in TN.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my dream box! It came randomly with no shipping notice so I have no clue if its for my first sub or second one, but I don't really care b/c I got my dream box after several lackluster boxes in a row :

) 






omg that little palette is so adorable.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

I just want Klorane dry shampoo!!! is it in the boxes this month? i've subscribed for over 2 years and never received it, even though i have oily hair.


----------



## KNT101184 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHAT!!!?? noooo. i love that i don't have to pay tax for lots of places i online shop at, because they don't have stores in TN. 

I know!  I'm the same way!  I didn't place my order because I thought it was a glitch - but apparently we're going to get charged tax from now on out.

On the bright side - maybe our boxes will ship from there and come SUPER fast...I got shipping notification but no tracking has updated and no box yet.


----------



## Ndb1024 (Mar 9, 2014)

> I got my dream box! It came randomly with no shipping notice so I have no clue if its for my first sub or second one, but I don't really care b/c I got my dream box after several lackluster boxes in a row : )Â


 Me too!! Best box ever!!!!!!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know!  I'm the same way!  I didn't place my order because I thought it was a glitch - but apparently we're going to get charged tax from now on out.

On the bright side - maybe our boxes will ship from there and come SUPER fast...I got shipping notification but no tracking has updated and no box yet.
i hope so too! i normally get my box around the 16th or so. i didn't get a notification, but my tracking number is on my account. it said it shipped yesterday, so i am hoping i get it by tomorrow or tuesday!


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 9, 2014)

I miss the days when my boxes shipped in the first wave. At least I know for sure it'll be tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 9, 2014)

> I just want Klorane dry shampoo!!! is it in the boxes this month? i've subscribed for over 2 years and never received it, even though i have oily hair.Â


 Ikr!! I intentionally made one of my profiles oily hair with a love for hair products.. Still notta!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2014)

God these tiny Balm samples kill me. They KILL me people. They're so cute I'm dying. That being said, I don't love cream type blushes but still. I'm DEAD it's so cute


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 9, 2014)

> omg that little palette is so adorable.


yeah they seriously have the best packaging!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

God these tiny Balm samples kill me. They KILL me people. They're so cute I'm dying.

That being said, I don't love cream type blushes but still. I'm DEAD it's so cute
I don't like cream type blushes but the packaging for How About Them Apples is so cute that I just want to make myself like cream blush. I could definitely see myself getting it whenever it ends up on haute look.


----------



## cpo122 (Mar 9, 2014)

hey ladies. someone on the birchbox facebook page posted a convenient link to all of the march boxes, which lists every single box link and shows how many items are in each box all on one page. there are even a few boxes with 7 items!! I don't know if anyone has posted this particular link or not but here it is: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my dream box! It came randomly with no shipping notice so I have no clue if its for my first sub or second one, but I don't really care b/c I got my dream box after several lackluster boxes in a row :

) 






This is my dream box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting tomorrow morning! There's no way I can keep this month a surprise at all since I'll be hopping around South Carolina for spring break, so I'm having my box shipped to my parents house and I won't be over there until the 18th.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 9, 2014)

I've got a tracking number!! It doesn't go anywhere but it's something, right? Lol


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want Klorane dry shampoo!!! is it in the boxes this month? i've subscribed for over 2 years and never received it, even though i have oily hair. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ikr!! I intentionally made one of my profiles oily hair with a love for hair products.. Still notta!!
I got the Klorane in Jan and I marked my hair as dry...I actually haven't used it yet, I may give it to my sister or save it for swaps.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 9, 2014)

I got a clicky truck! Yay!!




 And no clicky truck yet on my second sub which I hope means no dupes.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 9, 2014)

> I feel like I got a TON of coola in the spring/summer of last year. I thought it was over ... But I guess not! I feel like they have so many different products / variations under that brand that I'll never escape the coola.


 Coola is the sunscreen version of Juicy... No one shall escape it and the never ending versions!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 9, 2014)

Both of my boxes are being shipped newgistics. Womp womp, those always take forever for me. The first one is a number with no other info, and the other is in IN. So I guess that means no dupe boxes, which is good.. Sad for me, I woke up and logged into BB thinking it was the 10th... Bummer to see my Feb stuff lol


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 9, 2014)

> I find it interesting how Newgistics seems to take forever to get to everyone else but for me, it's really fast. It was UPSMI that was insanely slow and retarded for me last month. Maybe it's where I'm located?Â


It could be.. I think Beauty Army uses them (or did.. Haven't subscribed to them in forever) and shipping from CA to Utah took a kazillion years. I hated it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 9, 2014)

Ahhh I must have the tiny apple palette! What color are they sending out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Mar 9, 2014)

Just checked my BB account and I have tracking! But it is shipping Newgistics so it has barely left Fishers IN.  It has an anticipated delivery date of 3/13-3/17.  And boo to Newgistics and their no weights posted!

Have we determined if BB has dropped UPS MI or if only certain things are shipping Newgisitcs due to the product?  Or is it too early to tell?

Glad the box pages will be updated tomorrow!  I want to know!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just checked my BB account and I have tracking! But it is shipping Newgistics so it has barely left Fishers IN.  It has an anticipated delivery date of 3/13-3/17.  And boo to Newgistics and their no weights posted!

Have we determined if BB has dropped UPS MI *or if only certain things are shipping Newgisitcs due to the product?*  Or is it too early to tell?

Glad the box pages will be updated tomorrow!  I want to know!
^I've been wondering the same thing as well


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm amused by the new tracking format


----------



## AMaas (Mar 9, 2014)

I still have not received tracking...hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## jocedun (Mar 9, 2014)

I have tracking on one of my accounts, and that box is also coming via Newgistics. Ugh.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 9, 2014)

> You can gift again without getting a second welcome box, but you can't just add it normally from the Gifts section like you did before. Go to My Account, and on the left column there's a section called Gifts Purchased. Click on "Gift purchase history" and there will be a link, Send Another Gift, and with that you can choose the duration of the gift subscription.


 Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm amused by the new tracking format




lol that's so cute...in a creepy but funny way.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 9, 2014)

My truck is clicky but it says my package has not yet been received by USPS.  I'm thinking that means they are putting on all the shipping labels for the boxes that will go out tomorrow.  Yippee!  

It doesn't say anything about Newgistics on my shipping thing so maybe only some boxes are shipping that way?


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 super bummed.

The Vasanti is at the top of my wish list, so I'm jealous.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Mar 9, 2014)

I got Vasanti last month and loved it. I wouldn't buy it though, too many cleansers as it is. The microbeads are the smallest I've used. Though in CA there was talk of banning microbead products because water treatment plants can't filter them out so it leeches into drinking water. Ick.



> > super bummed.
> 
> 
> The Vasanti is at the top of my wish list, so I'm jealous. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a clicky truck, but I think it's shipping via Newgitics. Since I live in California, I'm pretty sure that means I'll receive my box half past never. ;_;


----------



## izzybizzy (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Vasanti is at the top of my wish list, so I'm jealous.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I know I probably sound like a big baby but the Vasanti is the only thing in the box I would have wished for. The tea is actually super delish, the chocolate was good too,(I've gotten tea in my last THREE boxes) but I don't have curly hair (no idea why they keep sending me items for curls??) and the coola has the smallest bit of product I have ever seen compared to the packaging, and the air repair is teeny tiny and I just don't need it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been said comparison kills joy, but this is a DEFINITE punishment box for me. Oh well, win some/lose some!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 9, 2014)

> I got the Klorane in Jan and I marked my hair as dry...I actually haven't used it yet, I may give it to my sister or save it for swaps.





> I got the Klorane in Jan and I marked my hair as dry...I actually haven't used it yet, I may give it to my sister or save it for swaps.





> I just want Klorane dry shampoo!!! is it in the boxes this month? i've subscribed for over 2 years and never received it, even though i have oily hair.Â


 I buy Glytone creme from Dermstore. Last month if you spent $100 they gifted a Blush mystery box. I got a full-size klorane--yipee. Took some of the sting out of my pricey skin routine. I love dry shampoo and that one is my favorite.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 9, 2014)

> This is my dream box!


 i hope you get it!


> Ahhh I must have the tiny apple palette! What color are they sending out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the color pie. I posted a pic upthread if you want to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I probably sound like a big baby but the Vasanti is the only thing in the box I would have wished for. The tea is actually super delish, the chocolate was good too,(I've gotten tea in my last THREE boxes) but I don't have curly hair (no idea why they keep sending me items for curls??) and the coola has the smallest bit of product I have ever seen compared to the packaging, and the air repair is teeny tiny and I just don't need it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been said comparison kills joy, but this is a DEFINITE punishment box for me. Oh well, win some/lose some!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I totally understand. I got the Coola in February and was not excited about it either. Maybe if I'd gotten sunscreen in the summer, when I actually do use some, I might have been a little bit more excited. As for the tea, I've never been a fan â€“ but my mom loves tea, so I've just been giving them to her, since she never spoils herself with the "fancy" teas. Her excitement about them, makes the reality of getting tea in my last 3 boxes not so bad.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 9, 2014)

> Just checked my BB account and I have tracking! But it is shipping Newgistics so it has barely left Fishers IN. Â It has an anticipated delivery date of 3/13-3/17. Â And boo to Newgistics and their no weights posted! Have we determined if BB has dropped UPS MI or if only certain things are shipping Newgisitcs due to the product? Â Or is it too early to tell? Glad the box pages will be updated tomorrow! Â I want to know!


 makes you wonder! To the one person that gets Newgistics boxes quicker, please share what you got. The rest of us will report at the end of the month when we get ours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally understand. I got the Coola in February and was not excited about it either. *Maybe if I'd gotten sunscreen in the summer, when I actually do use some*, I might have been a little bit more excited. As for the tea, I've never been a fan â€“ but my mom loves tea, so I've just been giving them to her, since she never spoils herself with the "fancy" teas. Her excitement about them, makes the reality of getting tea in my last 3 boxes not so bad.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think they deliberately send out sunscreen in the winter because we're really supposed to use it year-round.  In fact, winter can be the most dangerous time of the year because (if I recall my grade school science classes correctly) we're closer to the sun than we are in the summer, so we're actually getting more dangerous rays in the winter than in the summer.  Dimmer light doesn't mean less radiation, which is what causes skin damage.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't understand the new shipping. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet , TN. My box started on the 6th and just updated that it is in Indiana. I was thinking about not looking tomorrow  when I saw my box was in Mt. Juliet, but now unless it by some miracle gets to my post office in the morning I will probably look online at my contents. Seems silly to go to Indiana when I live in Tennessee.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't understand the new shipping. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet , TN. My box started on the 6th and just updated that it is in Indiana. I was thinking about not looking tomorrow  when I saw my box was in Mt. Juliet, but now unless it by some miracle gets to my post office in the morning I will probably look online at my contents. Seems silly to go to Indiana when I live in Tennessee. 
Sometimes the USPS routings don't make sense, and I'm not 100% sure how it works, but I think certain routes have to go to certain facilities so that probably seems why its going "out of the way." Some others have mentioned their boxes went to Indiana as well.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they deliberately send out sunscreen in the winter because we're really supposed to use it year-round.  In fact, winter can be the most dangerous time of the year because (if I recall my grade school science classes correctly) we're closer to the sun than we are in the summer, so we're actually getting more dangerous rays in the winter than in the summer.  Dimmer light doesn't mean less radiation, which is what causes skin damage. 

I totally get that, but I work from home â€“ so in the winter, I rarely get out of the house (especially during daytime hours). Once the weather gets nicer, then I un-recluse myself.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 9, 2014)

People are talking about taxes but I was just charged 10 so what's this about?


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

People are talking about taxes but I was just charged 10 so what's this about?

I believe it depends on the state you live in.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 9, 2014)

> I believe it depends on the state you live in.Â


I'm in Texas no state tax here.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yay! My box shipped! It's going via newgistics. I'm not sure if this will be better or worse than USPSMI for me...


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just checked the birchbox app and my box shipped! It says that it is shipping from a warehouse in PA this month, and I live in PA, but somehow I have a feeling it will make a trip around the country until it gets to me later this week lol


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 9, 2014)

Bah!! Reactivated my second sub. I must have that mini cheeky/lippie!! Several people have griped about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames products but I tried the lotion last night and it's surprisingly silky and fresh smelling. Give it a try. You might be surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 9, 2014)

So tempted to reactivate my third sub.. but I'll wait until the morning to see what's in my boxes. There are just so many things I'd love to get this month!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 9, 2014)

So first time posting here! So i cancelled last month(i was sad) but i resigned up this month before seeing the extras you can get. So i decided to email birch and see if they could add the sample to my box and they answered today that they will yay! Im really happy now ha


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Ahhhh I am excited for my subs to start coming in this month...it feels like it's been forever already! Is it weird that I hope I get the toothpaste?Â


 I want that the most! I loved getting the Marvis before.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dreamflame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So first time posting here! So i cancelled last month(i was sad) but i resigned up this month before seeing the extras you can get. So i decided to email birch and see if they could add the sample to my box and they answered today that they will yay! Im really happy now ha
Ah, Birchbox has the best CS! 



 Hopefully you get a good box this month. 

Also, welcome!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomorrow can't come fast enough! I'm so impatient to see what I'm getting in my two boxes! XD May or may not be tempted to open a third sub...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2014)

Ooh, I had crossed all Beauty Protector spray boxes off my potential box list because I have received it three times in various boxes -- but I just went back and checked the account I have kept open, and I have *not* received it on that one!  I love that stuff, so I'm crossing my fingers that if I don't get the green eyeliner or theBalm cheek/lip color, I get more BP spray.  I've been subscribing almost three years, and I'm a bit amazed at how many boxes are still on my I-could-get-that-box list and how few I can cross off due to duplicate samples.  I've gone through twenty, and I think the only ones that would have a duplicate items would be the Vasanti boxes.  I'm going to give up going through them now to try to narrow things down because there are a *lot* of possibilities out there for me.

(I wonder whether we'll be seeing more Pop products showing up in Birchboxes over the next few months after the ipsy lipgloss disaster.  I can't believe they're basically telling people who complained about bad products to trust them because they reallyreally promise the rest of the products are awesome!  It seems entirely possible that bridges have been burned with the subscription box community at this point.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, I had crossed all Beauty Protector spray boxes off my potential box list because I have received it three times in various boxes -- but I just went back and checked the account I have kept open, and I have *not* received it on that one!  I love that stuff, so I'm crossing my fingers that if I don't get the green eyeliner or theBalm cheek/lip color, I get more BP spray.  I've been subscribing almost three years, and I'm a bit amazed at how many boxes are still on my I-could-get-that-box list and how few I can cross off due to duplicate samples.  I've gone through twenty, and I think the only ones that would have a duplicate items would be the Vasanti boxes.  I'm going to give up going through them now to try to narrow things down because there are a *lot* of possibilities out there for me.

*(I wonder whether we'll be seeing more Pop products showing up in Birchboxes over the next few months after the ipsy lipgloss disaster.  I can't believe they're basically telling people who complained about bad products to trust them because they reallyreally promise the rest of the products are awesome!  It seems entirely possible that bridges have been burned with the subscription box community at this point.)*
Agreed. I would never use another product of theirs ever again, the way they treated ipsy customers after that is awful. They really need to take note from Befine on how to handle a subscription disaster.


----------



## JenTX (Mar 9, 2014)

> Ooh, I had crossed all Beauty Protector spray boxes off my potential box list because I have received it three times in various boxes -- but I just went back and checked the account I have kept open, and I have *not* received it on that one!Â  I love that stuff, so I'm crossing my fingers that if I don't get the green eyeliner or theBalm cheek/lip color, I get more BP spray.Â  I've been subscribing almost three years, and I'm a bit amazed at how many boxes are still on my I-could-get-that-box list and how few I can cross off due to duplicate samples.Â  I've gone through twenty, and I think the only ones that would have a duplicate items would be the Vasanti boxes.Â  I'm going to give up going through them now to try to narrow things down because there are a *lot* of possibilities out there for me. (I wonder whether we'll be seeing more Pop products showing up in Birchboxes over the next few months after the ipsy lipgloss disaster.Â  I can't believe they're basically telling people who complained about bad products to trust them because they reallyreally promise the rest of the products are awesome!Â  It seems entirely possible that bridges have been burned with the subscription box community at this point.)


 I don't mind getting duplicates too much, the "sorry" bonus points are quite a perk!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bah!! Reactivated my second sub. I must have that mini cheeky/lippie!!

Several people have griped about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames products but I tried the lotion last night and it's surprisingly silky and fresh smelling. Give it a try. You might be surprised.







 I am allergic to most creams and lotions, but the Gilchrist and Soames lotion I just got in my box is wonderful!  Normally I have redness and bumps from a new lotion in minutes--I tested the product yesterday and had no problems, and used it again today!  No need to dig into my reserves of drugs to quickly combat the reaction!  Yea!  Give it a shot ladies, it is not like motel 6 lotion, it is the lotion that is used in high end hotels because it is nice and hypoallergenic.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 9, 2014)

i think it's so disrespectful when people spam the bbx facebook page with referral links to other subs. it just makes me feel some kinda way about that and i report each one of them as spam. (i.e. posting a referral link to ipsy on the birchbox wall, etc.)


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think it's so disrespectful when people spam the bbx facebook page with referral links to other subs. it just makes me feel some kinda way about that and i report each one of them as spam. (i.e. posting a referral link to ipsy on the birchbox wall, etc.)

Ugh, same. And the funny thing is that I haven't ever really seen that happening on Ipsy's fan pages (with BB subscribers talking about how it's so much better and everything). I'm sure that happens, but it can't happen nearly as often. I am beginning to suspect what someone else on here suggested, which is that Ipsy interns purposely go trash Birchbox on their Instagram and Facebook. Either way, it's tacky as all hell.


----------



## chelsead1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* 



I believe it depends on the state you live in. 
I'm in Texas no state tax here.


If you live in a state that does have sales tax you only pay tax if the company is based in the same state as you.  So, I'm in CA where there is sales tax, but BB doesn't charge *me* sales tax because they're not based here.  It sounds like TN used to be in the same boat, but all of the sudden this month people in TN are getting charged sales tax.  BB must have set up a distribution center or something there.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I probably sound like a big baby but the Vasanti is the only thing in the box I would have wished for. The tea is actually super delish, the chocolate was good too,(I've gotten tea in my last THREE boxes) but I don't have curly hair (no idea why they keep sending me items for curls??) and the coola has the smallest bit of product I have ever seen compared to the packaging, and the air repair is teeny tiny and I just don't need it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been said comparison kills joy, but this is a DEFINITE punishment box for me. Oh well, win some/lose some!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Have you checked out your profile to make sure you have your hair type marked?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2014)

i got me a clicky truck!!! no updated weight yet but i'm happy! OH i just realized that its the 9th and boxes update tomorrow. Oh happy day!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 9, 2014)

I HAVE A CLICKY TRUCK! Yayyy!!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 9, 2014)

> One of my boxes is coming Newgistics and one UPS MI.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 9, 2014)

I skimmed and maybe missed it. The Sneak Peek video is up not that we haven't already seen stuff from different places. I noticed

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Vasanti is at the top of my wish list, so I'm jealous.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I know I probably sound like a big baby but the Vasanti is the only thing in the box I would have wished for. The tea is actually super delish, the chocolate was good too,(I've gotten tea in my last THREE boxes) but I don't have curly hair (no idea why they keep sending me items for curls??) and the coola has the smallest bit of product I have ever seen compared to the packaging, and the air repair is teeny tiny and I just don't need it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been said comparison kills joy, but this is a DEFINITE punishment box for me. Oh well, win some/lose some!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 


I got Coola in my box (#3). I dug out the rose tinted sample I got from ipsy. I compared the "volume" and then the "package". It's crazy.

The two samples are different sizes: Birchbox (.17 FL oz) and ipsy (.23 FL oz). And the ipsy packaging was smaller. 





I blogged about it because it seemed strange. My conspiracy theory is _maybe_ Coola has discovered something about shipping their mineral sunscreen that requires more room for air. I did buy the untinted cucumber version of the BB sample. The pump dispenser rarely works right. It sputters air a lot, so I twist and squeeze it out instead.

It's amusing by adding a tint to it; they're now marketing the same product as a natural bb cream since the SPF is higher than the rose tint. They now call the rose tint product their natural cc cream.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 9, 2014)

i have two out of three clicky trucks. i can't wait to see what will be in my boxes tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 9, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/237746/width/1000/height/1000[/img]

Got one of my boxes yesterday!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2014)

Also joining the "can't wait to peek tomorrow morning club" just hoping for no stila lip gloss or luster now tooth paste!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 9, 2014)

> Also joining the "can't wait to peek tomorrow morning club" just hoping for no stila lip gloss or luster now tooth paste!


 I need in that club too. I have to be at work at 6am so as soon as I get there, I am logging in. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 9, 2014)

Since nothing is really turning my crank this month, I'm really just hoping for my other box to be one with 7 items!  Come on points box!!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 9, 2014)

XD i was excited ha and all these boxes look wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 9, 2014)

Woo ladies, I just finally caught up on this thread!

I got tracking today, but no real info yet.

For those who posted the picture with The Balm a few pages back (or someone else who looked at it better than I did) what was the Caudalie product with it? it looked good sized.

On a slightly unrelated note:

The other day I received 11 total (supposedly 6 for me, 5 for friends) of the Biore 1 minute masks that were in the LE box. The thing is, I cannot remember signing up to get them! I sign up for free samples all the time, so I assume I did, but almost two full packs as well as a coupon for purchase, I cannot complain! Also, I never use masks any of the boxes send out, but for a minute, I suppose I can give it a few tries before I pass judgement.


----------



## Allison H (Mar 9, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got one of my boxes yesterday! Hmmm...I really like your box! Here's to wishful thinking I'll be a box twin!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 9, 2014)

From instagram. So cute! I want it so bad. Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 9, 2014)

Was at Target earlier today and guess what I found? XD


----------



## trustlust (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was at Target earlier today and guess what I found? XD
My Target had a bunch of the Miss Jessie's pillw curls on clearance when I was there last night.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Target had a bunch of the Miss Jessie's pillw curls on clearance when I was there last night.
Oh man, I wish my Target had that instead. XD


----------



## KittenZ (Mar 9, 2014)

Are the boxes supposed to go live tonight? Or is it tomorrow night?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2014)

> Are the boxes supposed to go live tonight? Or is it tomorrow night?


 6am EST


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 9, 2014)

I just got a whoops wrong tracking number email from birchbox. The first number was sent via ups mail, the updated one is through newgistics in PA. Hmmm.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 10, 2014)

I may wake up early just to see what I'm getting (ain't no way I'm getting up at 3 am when the boxes go live, but still earlier than I'd normally wake up). I don't know why I'm being super impatient this month. HURRY UP.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm kinda bummed we don't get shipping weights anymore. It's fun comparing &amp; speculating about what we're getting.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda bummed we don't get shipping weights anymore. It's fun comparing &amp; speculating about what we're getting.
yeah it seems like as soon we find a way to figure out what we're getting in a box, birchbox gets rid of it -__-


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woo ladies, I just finally caught up on this thread!

I got tracking today, but no real info yet.

For those who posted the picture with The Balm a few pages back (or someone else who looked at it better than I did) what was the Caudalie product with it? it looked good sized.

On a slightly unrelated note:

The other day I received 11 total (supposedly 6 for me, 5 for friends) of the Biore 1 minute masks that were in the LE box. The thing is, I cannot remember signing up to get them! I sign up for free samples all the time, so I assume I did, but almost two full packs as well as a coupon for purchase, I cannot complain! Also, I never use masks any of the boxes send out, but for a minute, I suppose I can give it a few tries before I pass judgement.
where do you go to sign up fpr free samples?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got box 71 today...boo hoo, . I hate it when I don't get at least one makeup product. Another old lady box.......here's to second box being better! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb71​ 

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I consider tinted moisturizer to be a makeup product
I guess you've tried it by now, but I LOVED the English Laundry perfume I got as a sample from Ipsy!  As for the tinted moisturizer being a makeup item, I kind of consider it one, but it really isn't in a way.  The problem is comparing it to the other makeup samples they sent out this month which were faboo, lol!  Actually, it tends to disappear on me, as do most 'tinted' products, even though I'm ultra pale.  I'd probably only use the Coola for the spf, which means it is more of a sunscreen in my book.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Mar 10, 2014)

Got one of my subs boxes Saturday... The Gilcrest lotion was a good size and I actually like it very much so don't assume your not gonna like it.. You may be pleasantly surprised like I was. The Coola sample is mostly air, lol.. But overall I am happy with my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure how to post Warning Spoiler to hide my pic so sorry for the spoiler if you are avoiding them but I am going to figure it out when I have the time to research, I promise..


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

To anyone who is loving the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle:

I got a sample from a friend and had issues with the sprayer. I've heard that some people had to pump the sprayer for a very long time before it started working, I have been spritzing it for over 10 minutes non-stop and nothing is coming out.

Any tips on how to get this stuff to spray out or do I have to hunt another spray bottle down in my house? lol

It JUST started working! I must have pumped the sprayer a thousand times! LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

> To anyone who is loving the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle: I got a sample from a friend and had issues with the sprayer. I've heard that some people had to pump the sprayer for a very long time before it started working, I have been spritzing it for over 10 minutes non-stop and nothing is coming out. Any tips on how to get this stuff to spray out or do I have to hunt another spray bottle down in my house? lol


 I ran super hot water through mine first and then pumped it for a bit &amp; it worked. It only did that to me the first time I tried to spray it &amp; now it works fine every time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To anyone who is loving the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle:

I got a sample from a friend and had issues with the sprayer. I've heard that some people had to pump the sprayer for a very long time before it started working, I have been spritzing it for over 10 minutes non-stop and nothing is coming out.

Any tips on how to get this stuff to spray out or do I have to hunt another spray bottle down in my house? lol
I think someone suggested earlier to try and spray warm or hot water through it in case it is clogged.  Hope that helps. 

ETA: beat me to it @allistra44 , I knew someone had mentioned it.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I ran super hot water through mine first and then pumped it for a bit &amp; it worked. It only did that to me the first time I tried to spray it &amp; now it works fine every time.






Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think someone suggested earlier to try and spray warm or hot water through it in case it is clogged.  Hope that helps. 

ETA: beat me to it @allistra44 , I knew someone had mentioned it.  

As I was waiting for responses I kept pumping the dang sprayer and it magically worked LOL. I know it's thick but dang that took a LONG time to get going!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I came home to two surprise Birchboxes today! (No shipping notifications.). At first i thought uh oh dup boxes, but no, not even any overlap. I am so excited - all of the items I wanted from the spoilers were in them. Box 2 is my favorite!!

Box 1
Inika eyeliner (didnt care about anything else once I saw this!)
Keims shampoo
Grand Central Beauty serum
Jergens BB cream
Soopergoop sunscreen serum

Box 2
The Balm cheek/lip
Jurlique hand cream
Jurlique mask
Caudalie moisturizing sorbet
Air repair rescue balm
Ghiradelli
I would LOVE to get your box 2 as one of my boxes!!!  I'm encouraged by all the Jurlique that's going out.  All I've ever tried by them is the Herbal Recovery Night Serum and I adore it.  Don't know why I haven't even thought of trying other things by Jurlique until now, given how much I love that serum.

Oh, and can I just say, ahem...THE BALM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I got the Klorane in Jan and I marked my hair as dry...I actually haven't used it yet, I may give it to my sister or save it for swaps.
The Klorane sent out by Birchbox is oat based for regular to dry hair, I think.  Anyway, it is the 'gentle' formula.  They make another one, which I think is the nettle formula, and it is for oily hair.  The full size was sent out in the blush mystery boxes for February, so I bought a box and immediately cancelled it.  Because my hair is oily, I can really tell a difference.  I like the nettle formula for oily hair soooooo much better.  I think the gentle formula is their attempt to get people with normal to dry hair to give dry shampoo a try, as it tends to be the type of product only us oily haired gals gravitate towards.  Just a guess though.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 10, 2014)

> I just got a whoops wrong tracking number email from birchbox. The first number was sent via ups mail, the updated one is through newgistics in PA. Hmmm.


 Same exact thing happened to me this evening too. I thought I was gunna get my box quickly with UPS, but instead I get to enjoy anticipation with Newgistics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same exact thing happened to me this evening too. I thought I was gunna get my box quickly with UPS, but instead I get to enjoy anticipation with Newgistics





I noticed that my tracking number was actually exactly the same as it was before their "whoops" email.  

Also, I'm glad I read through a bit of this thread.  I'd been reading online all the ways to figure out what box you're getting before it arrives, and nothing was working for me.  This is just my second month with BB, and my first box wasn't 100% awesome.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I noticed that my tracking number was actually exactly the same as it was before their "whoops" email.  

Also, I'm glad I read through a bit of this thread.  I'd been reading online all the ways to figure out what box you're getting before it arrives, and nothing was working for me.  This is just my second month with BB, and my first box wasn't 100% awesome.  
In my own experience first boxes usually aren't awesome, but seem to get better. And you don't have to wait long, your box will go live at 6AM EST, an hour or so more and you can see what you got.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 10, 2014)

ipsy is up time to party on the Birchbox wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same exact thing happened to me this evening too. I thought I was gunna get my box quickly with UPS, but instead I get to enjoy anticipation with Newgistics





Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In my own experience first boxes usually aren't awesome, but seem to get better. And you don't have to wait long, your box will go live at 6AM EST, an hour or so more and you can see what you got. 




Thanks for giving me another reason to procrastinate on going to sleep!!!! =) 

And thanks for the hope!  I'm hoping this month will be amazing!


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



From instagram. So cute! I want it so bad. Monday can't come soon enough.

My whole month will be MADE if I get this. Seriously. The Balm's packaging game is too on point!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My whole month will be MADE if I get this. Seriously. The Balm's packaging game is too on point!
Yeah, they are clearly after Benefit's chunk of the market, and honestly, I think they're beating them at their own game. At first I thought they were kind of a downmarket competitor, but their subscription box sampling (Meet Matt(e), Mary Lou-manizer, Staniac, Hot Mama) has totally converted me to this brand. I love all the things I've sampled and can't wait to try more!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 10, 2014)

My tracking finally works and my BB is already in Des Moines as of yesterday. That's awesome, but what's the point of a tracking email for something that was sent the 6th, but never showed info until the 10th? Now I'm not sure if I want to look and see what I'm getting or just wait. I should have it by tomorrow.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, that's weird, but the only way I can see the tracking info is through the app. When I click the number on the BB website or in the email it still shows nothing.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, that's weird, but the only way I can see the tracking info is through the app. When I click the number on the BB website or in the email it still shows nothing.
I really wish they would come out with an android app


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 10, 2014)

BB's page is now hanging on me. I don't know if it's server load or they're updating...

edit: still Feb


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 10, 2014)

Coola

Caudalie Sorbet

Air Repair balm

Agave hair oil

Jergens

I'm already waiting for april


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 10, 2014)

Kinda meh box this month with all the wonderful options i hope my second box is better:



 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 $12.00 Ships Free
  

 Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo $9.50 Ships Free
  

 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer $68.00 Ships Free
  

 stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml $8.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2014)

woo-hoo! getting box 64 on my original account with 6 samples which will put me at an even 200 points after reviewing the samples. i'm FINALLY getting a mally beauty product and i'm so excited b/c I've been dying to try out this brand.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb64

getting box 70 on the other account. this account has no profile info whatsoever.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb70

i will be getting rid of the vasanti scrub when it gets here. maybe the hair serum too. i'm only excited for the balm and jergens products.

still waiting on my 2nd account which won't update for a few more days since i paid after the 1st...


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kinda ho hum. Some stuff I wouldn't mind trying, but none of the stuff I was excited about seeing the other boxes. As usual. lol


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmmm, IDK if I liked my box... I'm getting Box #31. 

Coola, Mighty Leaf Tea, Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle, Air Repair, Skinfix Body Repair Balm, and Chocolate. 

I'm actually excited about getting two food items in my box, hehehe. The actual beauty items? Not so much. XD


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 10, 2014)

boxes 71, 12-1, and 64 this month - good mix, and not that many repeats from previous months, so yay!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Hmmm, IDK if I liked my box... I'm getting Box #31.Â  Coola, Mighty Leaf Tea, Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle, Air Repair, Skinfix Body Repair Balm, and Chocolate.Â  I'm actually excited about getting two food items in my box, hehehe. The actual beauty items? Not so much. XDÂ


 I think I would've liked my box more if I had gotten either of the food items. Geez, couldn't everyone have gotten a chocolate?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Coola

Caudalie Sorbet

Air Repair balm

Agave hair oil

Jergens

I'm already waiting for april!
Also got this box. Full of meh. This was supposed to be my fun, rich, 20-something box too. C'mon April!  My other account, which is closer to my real age, has the Jergens and Coola as well. Sigh!


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm, IDK if I liked my box... I'm getting Box #31. 

Coola, Mighty Leaf Tea, Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle, Air Repair, Skinfix Body Repair Balm, and Chocolate. 

I'm actually excited about getting two food items in my box, hehehe. The actual beauty items? Not so much. XD 

I think I would've liked my box more if I had gotten either of the food items. Geez, couldn't everyone have gotten a chocolate?



I just had the excat same thought about my box


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got box 38, which isn't a total bummer, but I missed out on the products I was really hoping to try. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb38


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 10, 2014)

I am getting box 77! Yay for the Inka eyeliner. I love that it has a sharpner on the lid. So convenient. I hope I get any color besides black. I have at least 6 unused black liners. I believe all makeup products that come to me are eye-centric. I get mascara all the time and eyeliners as well. My eyes are my best feature so thanks Birchbox! I am a tad bummed about not getting the adorable cream blush, but I never use cream blush so this saves me from being a cute makeup hoarder. I never have the heart to give it away or use it if it's too cute...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb77


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb37
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kinda sad, I don't use serums or salves, I'm excited to smell the hp cherie blossom but thats about it.


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 10, 2014)

Wahoo!!!! I actually am getting my dream box this month!! I'm so excited. . . Coola Vasanti Brighten Up Strivecton Pedicure Treatment Chocolate &amp; THE BALM!!!!! Apple cuteness!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't see what I'm getting on my new (third) account yet... almost makes me want to reactive my second sub to maximize my chances of getting other awesome (read: better) products than the ones I'm receiving on my main account. XD


----------



## ILikeGiants (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I would've liked my box more if I had gotten either of the food items. Geez, couldn't everyone have gotten a chocolate?






I agree! I have two boxes, and neither one has any edibles. 





I also will be the proud owner of a THIRD Coola Tinted Matte. I thought I was safe until I saw it posted in my box for this month, and I remembered that last month, I got it in the box with the shattered BP oil. They replaced my box (very nice of them), but they also updated the box history, which means I could get items in the original box again.


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 10, 2014)

i am getting the coola tinted matte spf for face, beauty protector protect and detangle, air repair rescue balm all purpase skin salve and lip, theBalm cosmetics how bout them apples, and the jergens bb body perfecting skin cream which i wanted to try out so i am actually happy with my box for the first time!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 10, 2014)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kinda sad, I don't use serums or salves, I'm excited to smell the hp cherie blossom but thats about it.Â


 Twinsies... A miss for me for sure but luckily I'm in the minority that likes the lip product. Oh well. On a side note, I feel like I get stuck with a lot of chemical sunscreen products from bb that I can't use on my face, but my mom was showing me her hands the other day, she has so many sun spots despite being a sun hater. I think I'm just going to stay working through my stash as hand lotion.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 10, 2014)

Wah, no updates on either box :[


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I'm kinda disappointed in my box this month. I am getting box 68, which has coola, vasanti, air repair rescue balm, keims shampoo, control corrective cleanser and control corrective lotion. Very heavy on the skin care, and I really like to get at least one makeup/cosmetic item in my box. I was dying to get thebalm this month. I'm sure what I got is good stuff and I'll probably end up liking most of it, but it's just not exciting to me at all upon first glance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, at least it appears to be a 6 item box, that's a plus. Now I'm debating opening a 2nd account to see if I can get a better box...I think I would get 50 referral points and $5 back for reviews so it's basically free right? What to do? I just closed a 2nd account last month because I was always disappointed with how many dups I got and the boxes on my 2nd account always seemed less impressive than the ones on my main account, but maybe it had to do with how my profile was filled out. I can't believe I am considering opening another account again already LOL. I should probably just stick with what I have and hope for a better box next month.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 10, 2014)

box 18 and 63. womp womp. I have to give them both up after this month, so I was hoping for at least one awesome box. maybe I'll end up loving something unexpectedly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

Only one box is loaded &amp; it's kind of a bust... COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz.B JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream Excited for the Caudalie!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Boxes 9 and 37 so far. Third box hasn't loaded yet. Repeats of the air serum and Jergens, but yay for Cherie Blossom, TheBalm and I'm really glad to get anothet BP spray! If I get the Inika in the last box, that would be great, but I'm quite pleased so far.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure what box I am getting but these are the items, I was excited about my box until I saw that Michael Todd's fruit scrub was being sampled lol.

For the past couple of months I have been staying away from seeing all the other boxes and I have been enjoying my boxes more. But I had to LOOK! But I still am very excited to try the Jurlique and theBalm!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 10, 2014)

My box page is loaded up on my first sub! Just signed up for a 2nd sub this month so that is not showing anything, but I think my 1st box is going to be okay for me. I didn't peek at all the boxes this month and I'm glad I didn't b/c that means I have no idea what I'm missing out on haha. I did see a spoiler for theBalm How 'Bout Them Apples? lip/cheek stuff that I was hoping to try. Maybe it'll be in my 2nd box.. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb63 Also, tracking is showing up now and my box shipped out yesterday so I hope to get it this week! It's a good Monday so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 10, 2014)

My account updated with tracking! I don't know if its actually up to date but it says I have box 1. Again. For the second month in a row. I also had box 1 for February. Is this a common thing? I don't mind whats in box 1 this month, but it might be nice to maybe change it up a little?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not sure what box I am getting but these are the items, I was excited about my box until I saw that Michael Todd's fruit scrub was being sampled lol.

For the past couple of months I have been staying away from seeing all the other boxes and I have been enjoying my boxes more. But I had to LOOK! But I still am very excited to try the Jurlique and theBalm! 






This is my dream box. I am getting the full size Jurlique serum in my Popsugar though so I don't feel AS bad seeing this amazing box that I'm not getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did want to try that theBalm stuff though and Jurlique cleanser would be nice!


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2014)

March Products!!!!!!!!!!!! WINNING!!! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
  

 COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 2469 
$36.00 Ships Free
  

 Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 3720 
$9.95 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 7829 
$34.00 Ships Free
  

 Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper - 100 ml 3070 
$10.00 Ships Free
  

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 
$12.00 Ships Free




Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango
 
Hello Dear MUT Ladies! Just popping in to see who has what and such and things.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting a repeat of the Curl Hair solutions curl keeper from the August box. I didn't like it the first time so as soon as it gets here I will email them and see if I can get some points out if it. Other than that I'm all right with my first account box. I did get the coola, tea, and chocolate. Not the greatest box but I will use it all. In my second account I got the balm and the beauty protector spray. So score. Good month for me.


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what box I am getting but these are the items, I was excited about my box until I saw that Michael Todd's fruit scrub was being sampled lol.
> 
> ...


 I wasn't crazy about the smell of the serum" it's only been pumped once (and not even a full pump) so if anyone wants to buy it or trade for it, hit me up.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 10, 2014)

Box 18 (Yay for Caudalie...meh on everything else)

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face
 
Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet
 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm
 
Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz.
 
JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream
Box 17 (Meh)

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume - 100 ml
 
Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
 
Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper - 100 m
l
 
INIKA Certified Organic Eye Liner
 
JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream
Box 38 (Well, it's a little better)

Egyptian Magic Skin Cream 4oz
 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm
 
Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo
stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml
 
JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream
Three boxes and NO chocolate...what's a girl to do! I had such high hopes for this month. Ah well...that's the way it goes. Hopefully I can trade for what I'm looking for.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You get ten points at each start/restart of the sub, so if you cancel in February and restart in March, you get ten points for March's sub revival.  I just stick with the annual subscription and call it good.  You pay $110 for twelve boxes and get 110 points.  You miss getting those last ten points that you would get   
Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was at Target earlier today and guess what I found? XD








Interesting.  Do you think they partner with Target on their drugstore finds?  I know Target bought out Dermstore and is now behind their Blush Mystery Box, but that's still all high end stuff.  I've found their customer service has been outstanding recently tooâ€¦.not sure if Target is behind that as well, but I like it!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm so excited about my box.  Two serums (yay! I love serums), an eyeliner (yay! natural brand), a shampoo that sounds like it is going to feel mazing to use (and again yay! natural brand), and the Jergens (which is eh, only because I already have some faves of this kind of product).  After a bummer box last month, especially after all the Us Weekly hype, this month looks to be right on target.  So far all boxes have looked amazing.  Do you all think they heard the negative feedback from recent months and decided to step it up?


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

My box. Not too excited for it. I'm mainly sad I only got 4 real items plus a drug store find. Usually when they put the drugstore finds in, you get an extra item so that you have at least 5 real birchbox items. I've also asked Birchbox to minimize the number of fragrance samples they send me. I have just found about 6 scents I really loved and purchased them during Sephoras triple points on fragrance sale last month, so I need no more fragrance for a good two years lol. The still lipgloss I am sure I will use, as I have a million of those things around my house, purse, etc. already. Would have been cool to try a new lipgloss brand through, but at least it's something I know I will like. Supergoop I've tried a million times from other boxes. Unfortunately the Supergoop items I've received from birchbox were not this exact one so it won't count towards bonus points. I'm excited for the Air Repair Rescue Balm. I was hoping to get it' so at least it's one item I was vying. It's a lower cost item (I love trying luxe, expensive items in my birchbox), but it's something I would definitely use if it's effective (and it has excellent reviews so far from what I've seen). All in all, meh box. Looking forward to April and then May (May 13 was my best box yet and I've subscribed for nearly two years).


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

> Box 18 (Yay for Caudalie...meh on everything else) COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face
> Â  Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet
> Â  Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm
> Â  Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz.
> ...


 BEen dying to try the Egyptian Magic. Please let me know your thoughts on it!


----------



## grayc (Mar 10, 2014)

Love my box this month; box 20. 

The past couple months I have really nice boxes and have used everything in it.   I read some place that a BB staff member suggested doing major changes to your profile; and ever since then my boxes have been great.


----------



## shelbyisace (Mar 10, 2014)

Checked the app just now for my march box, and it's entirely moisturizers! wtf :|



Spoiler



COOLA tinted spf claudie vino source moisturizing sorbet air repair rescue balm agave healing oil treatment jergens bb body cream


----------



## shelbyisace (Mar 10, 2014)

What changes did you make in your profile? I can't stop getting moisturizers and hair products.



> Love my box this month; box 20.Â  The past couple months I have really nice boxes and have used everything in it.Â Â  I read some place that a BB staff member suggested doing major changes to your profile; and ever since then my boxes have been great. :icon_chee


----------



## jt0303 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about my box... I got theBalm!! plus the Jurlique night &amp; eye creams, the G&amp;S lotion, which I'm totally fine with since it's been so cold this winter I've gone through my stash, plus the curl keeper (ick) and a chocolate (diet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I really want to try and trade for the inika but I don't think I'll have any luck with that.


----------



## meganbernadette (Mar 10, 2014)

> My box. Not too excited for it. I'm mainly sad I only got 4 real items plus a drug store find. Usually when they put the drugstore finds in, you get an extra item so that you have at least 5 real birchbox items. I've also asked Birchbox to minimize the number of fragrance samples they send me. I have just found about 6 scents I really loved and purchased them during Sephoras triple points on fragrance sale last month, so I need no more fragrance for a good two years lol. The still lipgloss I am sure I will use, as I have a million of those things around my house, purse, etc. already. Would have been cool to try a new lipgloss brand through, but at least it's something I know I will like. Supergoop I've tried a million times from other boxes. Unfortunately the Supergoop items I've received from birchbox were not this exact one so it won't count towards bonus points. I'm excited for the Air Repair Rescue Balm. I was hoping to get it' so at least it's one item I was vying. It's a lower cost item (I love trying luxe, expensive items in my birchbox), but it's something I would definitely use if it's effective (and it has excellent reviews so far from what I've seen). All in all, meh box. Looking forward to April and then May (May 13 was my best box yet and I've subscribed for nearly two years).


 I'm supposed to get the same box and the UPS tracking.info didn't work- today BB emailed me and said they made a mistake, my box is shipping via newgistics. Did they do that with yours as well? Any idea why?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 10, 2014)

Bummer, no cute blush for me, but maybe someone will put one on eBay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, feel like with all the amazing boxes out there the Birchbox Gods cursed me:

Box #1 :

coola

vasanti

air repair

keims shampoo

control collective cleanser

control collective healing lotion

Box #2:

coola

vasanti

air repair

clean cotton perfume

jergens BB

3 dupes, cotton perfume, no chocolate, and a box with only 4 items + the BB find?!?!  Worst part is I think the vasanti is probably the only thing I could actually make a trade for. I hope the third sub I opened up will get at least something good. I had so many items I wanted to try Michael Todd, Jurlique, the Balm, any of the hair treatments. SIgh.


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Got one of my subs boxes Saturday... The Gilcrest lotion was a good size and I actually like it very much so don't assume your not gonna like it.. You may be pleasantly surprised like I was. The Coola sample is mostly air, lol.. But overall I am happy with my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure how to post Warning Spoiler to hide my pic so sorry for the spoiler if you are avoiding them but I am going to figure it out when I have the time to research, I promise..


 box twins!


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

> I'm supposed to get the same box and the UPS tracking.info didn't work- today BB emailed me and said they made a mistake, my box is shipping via newgistics. Did they do that with yours as well? Any idea why?


 Didn't happen to me, but may depend where you live. I'm in NYC, and given proximity to Philly I would think we would have our boxes shipped from the same location... In fact it makes me wonder if location has anything to do with which box you receive.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting a punishment box (for me) but I'm gonna try to be positive:

Harvey Price (Cherie) - I hope I will like this

Super goop - super noooooooo

Air Repair - I am hoping I will use this perhaps on my lips as it says you can, but I am horrible with lotions (I never remember to put them on or carry them with me)

Stila Lip Glaze - these are eh and not worth the $.  I won't be totally bummed if I get a color I can wear.

Jergens - think we are all getting this.


----------



## grayc (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelbyisace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What changes did you make in your profile? I can't stop getting moisturizers and hair products.
i really just simplified my settings and only have 1 (most 2) things selected.  Then change it up every couple months and pick something else.

Dedicated Enthusiast

Can never have enough Make up and Bath and Body

Not my fav on Frag.

Only have Organic checked on the next question (Wellness gets you teas; when i had that selected for 2 months i got Tea both those months.. which i liked)

i'm looking to experiment and change my beauty routine

Low-maintenance: I tend to be pretty natural and don't spend too much time getting ready

hair is Dry and Wavy

brown

Air dry (just changed this past month from straighten hoping to get more summer hair products)

then i only have sensitivity checked under I am most concerned about


----------



## natashaia (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting the super goop serum again. Am I allowed to email BB and say it's a repeat of something I have received before? I even bought it over the summer after I got the sample last time so it's a little annoying to receive it again. Also I got the stila lip glaze stuff. I've hated it since I was a teen. I need to swap that.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love my box this month; box 20. 

The past couple months I have really nice boxes and have used everything in it.   I read some place that a BB staff member suggested doing major changes to your profile; and ever since then my boxes have been great.








Box twins!! I was so excited to see TheBalm in my box. I haven't gotten ANY make-up in 4 months. I kind of have it set up that way on purpose, too much would be overwhelming for me. Seriously, I was so awkward in high school, it's amazing I can even apply make-up at this point in my life. I'm always excited to try new stuff, but I like to keep it at a minimum, hopefully I'll expand my wealth of knowledge in the future. Long story short, Im excited!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm kinda bummed, I'll be getting box 1 for the second month in a row. I was thinking of signing up for a second box but I'm afraid I'll get box #1 again. Is box 1 the typical "crowd pleaser " box?


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like I am getting box 49, I'm pretty excited!!

Inika liner

Keims energizing shampoo

Gilchrist lotion

Jurlique cleanser and serum (has anyone received these yet/know the sizes?)

Ghiradelli


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmmm, not thrilled, but not bummed.  Getting Box 17, which has:

-Juliette Has a Gun Not A Perfume (Already traded for this last summer.  I like the sample, but it's not a scent I'd reach for often.  I'll probably trade this away)

-SuperGoop!  City Sunscreen Serum (Didn't get this the last time they were sending it out.  I definitely want to see if an SPF serum will play more nicely with my mattifying primer.  The SPF lotions always ball up and get weird when I apply primer over them)

-Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper (I don't have curly hair! But my sister does.  I'm already making her a little gift bag with the NYX shadow and Pixi Primer I didn't want from my Ipsy bag this month, so this will go in with it - She has ringlet-curls, and is always looking for good hair stuff!)

-Inika Eyeliner (My one YAY!!! I really hope it's that green shade that will go with the eyeshadow they sent in January)

-Jergens Body BB Cream (Well  now I'm really glad I didn't get the Target box!  And, no.  Just no.  It's a "BB Cream" that doesn't even have sunscreen? Solid MEH.)

Bummed that I didn't get:

-HP's Cherie Perfume (hoping I can trade for this)

-Chocolate (not like I can't go buy some though!)

-TheBalm mini (may just end up buying the full-size with points! Haha I want all the man-candy! And blushes, of course.  Need the blushes)

Sooooo, I'm going to re-activate my second sub on Friday, and get the Benefit Eye Cream mini that I've been wanting to try for MONTHS.  Hopefully some of my "wants" will be in there.  And since I got a super-amazing box last month on  this account, I'm so not complaining!  I'll just mourn not getting my perfect Box 25, and move on!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm kinda bummed, I'll be getting box 1 for the second month in a row. I was thinking of signing up for a second box but I'm afraid I'll get box #1 again. Is box 1 the typical "crowd pleaser " box?
I don't think Birchbox really has a default or "crowd pleaser" box, the way Ipsy does. My box numbers vary wildly, I truly think it's just a coincidence that you got box 1 twice in a row.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

Do we have a trade thread for this month?  I am desperate to try the eyeliner and thebalm product.


----------



## lulu519 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonutsDriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box twins!! I was so excited to see TheBalm in my box. I haven't gotten ANY make-up in 4 months. I kind of have it set up that way on purpose, too much would be overwhelming for me. Seriously, I was so awkward in high school, it's amazing I can even apply make-up at this point in my life. I'm always excited to try new stuff, but I like to keep it at a minimum, hopefully I'll expand my wealth of knowledge in the future. Long story short, Im excited!
Make that box triplets! I'm psyched for the theBalm in my box too and the Michael Todd. (I like the brand but haven't tried that that particular product yet.) Although the other products in the box are kind of 'meh' for me, it's been a LONG time since I've been excited about 2 products in my box (aside from the ones with chocolate) so I can't complain!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 10, 2014)

> I don't think Birchbox really has a default or "crowd pleaser" box, the way Ipsy does. My box numbers vary wildly, I truly think it's just a coincidence that you got box 1 twice in a row.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for the response, babe!


----------



## ohdahlia (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






My box. Not too excited for it. I'm mainly sad I only got 4 real items plus a drug store find. Usually when they put the drugstore finds in, you get an extra item so that you have at least 5 real birchbox items.

This is my box, too. I'm "meh" right with you. I don't like lip gloss, I'm tired of supergoop, and I'm not impressed to get Jergens as a fifth item . . . eh. My last few boxes were great, though!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 10, 2014)

> I want that the most! I loved getting the Marvis before.


 I'm not getting the toothpaste but I want it.. I surprisingly like the Marvis and now but it (with points and a code, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm considering buying the $20 set....


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting lots of skincare - caudalie, jurlique.. Yay! And the balm! I didn't love last months boxes but in excited for this month. I can't wait for others to get those items so I can see the sizes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2014)

weeehoo!





i'm pretty stoked for this box! i'm so happy! actually, they could've set me a box of garbage and a tiny How Bout Them Apples and I would've been happy.


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 10, 2014)

My first 6 item box so I'm super duper excited!  Not so much as excited about the actual items but just the quantity itself silly I know LoL!  I'm assuming the Control Corrective together will both count as 1 item.  Despite Gilchrist &amp; Soames being hotel stuff, I still wanted to try it because I read reviews somewhere that it is actually quite nice and silky.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 30! I'm bummed that there's Supergoop (I have yet to find a sunblock that doesn't irritate my skin!) and chocolate (fruit + chocolate = ick), and the tea might be a duplicate, but I GOT INIKA! That makes it all better. I just hope it's the green they were showing in the spoiler video. I had been hoping for theBalm cheek/lip color, but I have several similar products, and they do tend to put their stuff in boxes multiple times, so chances are strong it will show up again, so I'll just hope for one in a future box and not even try to track one down in a swap.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like I got box 77:

Supergoop City Suncreen Serum

Inika Eyeliner

Keims Shampoo

Grand Central Beauty Perfecting Serum + Primer

Jergens BB Body Cream

I haven't really tried any of this before, so that's a good thing... I'm a little meh about the box, but it's also Monday after the time change and I am a little meh about life right now! LOL Does anyone know what size the eyeliner is? I promise I will be more excited when I actually RECEIVE the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ghostieboo (Mar 10, 2014)

Literally worst box ever.




I haven't got a good box since October 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 10, 2014)

I have no interest or desire to try anything in my box. Everything will be up for trade.  

  


 COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 2469 
$36.00 Ships Free
  

 Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet 11 
$39.00 Ships Free
  

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 
$12.00 Ships Free
  

 Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz. 643 
$40.00 Ships Free


----------



## ghostieboo (Mar 10, 2014)

You should at least try the Agave Treatment. It smells amazing, and makes your hair smooth and silky. The sample lasts awhile too. I got it last month and I love it!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2014)

> Literally worst box ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got a good box since October 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 But you're getting the INIKA liner! How can that make this the worst box? Try this one: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box1 Or: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box11


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll trade you for the Caudalie!

Do you have a wishlist ?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no interest or desire to try anything in my box. Everything will be up for trade.  

  


 COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 2469 $36.00 Ships Free
  

 Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet 11 $39.00 Ships Free
  

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 $12.00 Ships Free
  

 Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz. 643 $40.00 Ships Free


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 10, 2014)

No too bad...

Box 66

Air repair

Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo

Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer

stila lip glaze

JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream

Box 18

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face

Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet

Air Repair

Agave Healing Oil 

JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm still seeing the february box, not march. is that normal or should it be updated by now?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 10, 2014)

I have 3 different moisturizers in 1 bagâ€¦ Not very thrilled. I wish birch box would have just picked one and given me other stuff. I think 3 is a little over killâ€¦


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still seeing the february box, not march. is that normal or should it be updated by now?
One of the girls at work and my mother are in the same boat.  Not to worry, it should update soon.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the girls at work and my mother are in the same boat.  Not to worry, it should update soon.
okay, lol. I'm still new at this birchbox thing. Thanks!


----------



## page5 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I got box 77:

Supergoop City Suncreen Serum

Inika Eyeliner

Keims Shampoo

Grand Central Beauty Perfecting Serum + Primer

Jergens BB Body Cream

I haven't really tried any of this before, so that's a good thing... I'm a little meh about the box, but it's also Monday after the time change and I am a little meh about life right now! LOL Does anyone know what size the eyeliner is? I promise I will be more excited when I actually RECEIVE the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm getting this box too. Eyeliner!!! Eyeliner is my favorite makeup item and in two years this is the first one BB has sent me even though I've had makeup selected as a preference since day one. I'm also interested in the serum/primer item. We seem to have an abundance of serum in this box but it is better than the last five lackluster boxes I've received. Kinda tired of supergoop because, to me, it is overpriced sunscreen. This one is a serum but I'm doubtful it will moisturize enough for my dry skin. I was a little sad to not see theBalm cheek product in my box but I have plenty of blushes and it might show up another month.


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 10, 2014)

When was the last time there was a discovery dash?? I kind of miss those.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still seeing the february box, not march. is that normal or should it be updated by now?

There are usually a few boxes that are in the last wave of shipping and your box doesn't update until it has been shipped.  One of my boxes isn't updated yet either.  Should be updated later today, but once or twice it's been the 11th for me.

ETA: Maybe this could be added to the FAQs.  I know it worried me the first time it happened.


----------



## magictodo (Mar 10, 2014)

I got box 37:

Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum 2117 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2
Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom 
stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml
JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream
I actually like Stila lip glazes, so I'm excited about that one. Definitely not happy about the cherry blossom perfume -- I live in DC and HATE cherry blossom season and the smell.






Oh yeah, shipping is Newgistics this time -- got an email from Birchbox last night saying they sent the wrong tracking info.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 10, 2014)

Ooohhh yay!! This is my third box and my first two sucked the big one! I was getting ready to cancel if this one was no good, but I'm totally into it! I already have a full size Supergoop from PopSugar a while back, but still excited about everything (weirdly, I might be most excited about the Jergens!). Has anyone tried the S.M.A.R.T. primer?? Any idea if it's okay for acne prone skin?



 Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum 2117 
$42.00 Ships Free
  

 Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ 4327 
$15.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ 
$32.00 Ships Free
  

 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer 
$68.00 Ships Free
  

 JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 10, 2014)

My main box is just Ok. I'm glad I reactivated my second sub! Can't wait to see what is in that one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting Box 20 - LOVE IT


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ghostieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Literally worst box ever. 



I haven't got a good box since October 2012






Box twins....kind of upset I'm not getting the Balm....guess I'll be getting it with points. I hope I get the green eyeliner! That will at least make up for the rest of the box.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Box twins....kind of upset I'm not getting the Balm....guess I'll be getting it with points. I hope I get the green eyeliner! That will at least make up for the rest of the box.
All of the eyeliners are in the green color.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of the eyeliners are in the green color.

Awesome, then I am happy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  weeehoo!





i'm pretty stoked for this box! i'm so happy! actually, they could've set me a box of garbage and a tiny How Bout Them Apples and I would've been happy.
Let me know about that Moisturizing Dew - I was really hoping to get that!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm getting this box too. Eyeliner!!! Eyeliner is my favorite makeup item and in two years this is the first one BB has sent me even though I've had makeup selected as a preference since day one. I'm also interested in the serum/primer item. We seem to have an abundance of serum in this box but it is better than the last five lackluster boxes I've received. Kinda tired of supergoop because, to me, it is overpriced sunscreen. This one is a serum but I'm doubtful it will moisturize enough for my dry skin. I was a little sad to not see theBalm cheek product in my box but I have plenty of blushes and it might show up another month. 
I am getting Box #77 on my main account too.  For me, it's middle-of-the-road -  not one of my most-coveted or most-dreaded boxes.  I am very excited to try the eyeliner (I hope we get a fun color like green!).  The rest of the box doesn't excite me, but I will definitely try the Keims Shampoo and Supergoop sunscreen serum, and I am hoping to be pleasantly surprised.   

I reactivated my second sub after the 1st, so that one hasn't updated yet.  (Does anyone know when these boxes tend to update or get sent out?).  If I get the Balm in this box I will be 100% happy, regardless of whatever else I receive!  I'm a little nervous though, because during my three months with this sub on a gift subscription, I received hardly any makeup.


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Didn't happen to me, but may depend where you live. I'm in NYC, and given proximity to Philly I would think we would have our boxes shipped from the same location... In fact it makes me wonder if location has anything to do with which box you receive.
Of course right after I posted this, I got the e-mail switching to Newgistics. Either way - the UPS or Newgistics - it's really USPS and it's the same tracking number. My box has been in Elizabeth, NJ since the 8th. I hate USPS!


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 10, 2014)

I am getting


LaFresh cleanser
LaFresh make-up remover packets
Skin &amp; Co. truffle serum
Illume hand cream
The balm how 'bout them apples
Obliphica hair serum
chocolate


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  weeehoo!





i'm pretty stoked for this box! i'm so happy! actually, they could've set me a box of garbage and a tiny How Bout Them Apples and I would've been happy.
Box twins! Tea, chocolate, and beauty products is always the perfect combo.

ETA: I think this is the second month in a row that we've been box twins.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not sure which box number I got but I'm mostly excited for this one!!  Six item box, so I can't complain there, and I got the Air Repair and a Michael Todd product (even though I have toner and am not super keen on antibacterial things, I just use witch hazel).  Excited to smell Cherie Blossom (might not like it though, if it's super sweet, may trade it!).  Not excited about the Miracle Skin Transformer- my BB cream has enough sparkle and doesn't need anymore.. and I have two of the Grand Central Beauty cleanser things and haven't touched them.  Maybe I'll use this one?  I dunno!  Wish I got a tiny apple the Balm but oh well, I don't hardly use cream blushes anyways!!



 Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20 2538 
$48.00 Ships Free
  

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 
$12.00 Ships Free
  

 Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom - 50 ml 9 
$55.00 Ships Free
  

 Michael Todd True Organicsâ„¢ Blue Green Algae Antibacterial Toner 
$18.50 Ships Free
  

 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer 
$68.00 Ships Free
  

 Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango 3


----------



## casey anne (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ghostieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Literally worst box ever. 



I haven't got a good box since October 2012




This is my box as well.  So disappointing...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my box as well.  So disappointing...
Sorry about that!  I wanted that eyeliner so badly!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm also getting box 77, and while I would have preferred other boxes, I'm okay with it. I'm really looking forward to the eyeliner and the shampoo actually sounds nice.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry about that!  I wanted that eyeliner so badly!  




Definitely excited about the eyeliner, just very meh about the rest especially seeing people with 6 items boxes and the wide array of awesome stuff in the boxes this month!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box twins! Tea, chocolate, and beauty products is always the perfect combo.

ETA: I think this is the second month in a row that we've been box twins.
hi five!  maybe we're box soul sisters.

i think this is definitely the perfect-for-me box. i think birchbox will never run out of tea to send over to me and i'm ok with that.


----------



## LindaD (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty bummed with my boxes:

Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm Previse HydroMilk Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo Stila Lip Glaze Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream


Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm Grand Central Beauty SMART Skin Polisher Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo Stila Lip Glaze Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream 
There were so many nice boxes and products this month. Oh well, I guess it's going to be a trade-heavy month.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2014)

@lindad Wow! tons of dupes...thats a bummer!


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 10, 2014)

> Got one of my subs boxes Saturday... The Gilcrest lotion was a good size and I actually like it very much so don't assume your not gonna like it.. You may be pleasantly surprised like I was. The Coola sample is mostly air, lol.. But overall I am happy with my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure how to post Warning Spoiler to hide my pic so sorry for the spoiler if you are avoiding them but I am going to figure it out when I have the time to research, I promise..


 This is the box I'm getting! I'm glad to finally get a 6 month sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my 2nd box hasn't updated yet...


----------



## jessilng (Mar 10, 2014)

> Oh I wasn't saying it was a big deal, I just thought in my mind when I looked at the box spoilers that it was going to be a full-size, and when I saw the square I was like, "awwww dang!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> " lol I received that toothpaste from Influenster too. Not a huge fan of it, but I don't think it's chemically whitening. I have sensitive teeth too and it didn't bother me. It uses a "bluverite technology" which is what I think they named it. AKA: Our toothpaste is blue and using a blue toothpaste make your teeth temporarily whiter." That's really it. I could be wrong though I can't recall the ingredients list off hand. Either way, I'd give it away or donate it. It's not a very effective toothpaste overall.


 Back when I was in high school (about 15 years ago) I used a shampoo like this from Aussie. It was a very dark purple and it made my blond highlights stand out more. I was so bummed when I couldn't find it in the stores anymore, but I must have been the only one who used it.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 10, 2014)

> My box. Not too excited for it. I'm mainly sad I only got 4 real items plus a drug store find. Usually when they put the drugstore finds in, you get an extra item so that you have at least 5 real birchbox items. I've also asked Birchbox to minimize the number of fragrance samples they send me. I have just found about 6 scents I really loved and purchased them during Sephoras triple points on fragrance sale last month, so I need no more fragrance for a good two years lol. The still lipgloss I am sure I will use, as I have a million of those things around my house, purse, etc. already. Would have been cool to try a new lipgloss brand through, but at least it's something I know I will like. Supergoop I've tried a million times from other boxes. Unfortunately the Supergoop items I've received from birchbox were not this exact one so it won't count towards bonus points. I'm excited for the Air Repair Rescue Balm. I was hoping to get it' so at least it's one item I was vying. It's a lower cost item (I love trying luxe, expensive items in my birchbox), but it's something I would definitely use if it's effective (and it has excellent reviews so far from what I've seen). All in all, meh box. Looking forward to April and then May (May 13 was my best box yet and I've subscribed for nearly two years).


 This is the box I'm getting too. I like it, but I also wondered why I'm only getting 4 items not counting the drugstore Find. Are we only guaranteed 4? I've always gotten 5 before and I thought they said the drugstore find would never replace the normal Birchbox items? Other than that, I am pleased with my box.


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the box I'm getting too. I like it, but I also wondered why I'm only getting 4 items not counting the drugstore Find. Are we only guaranteed 4? I've always gotten 5 before and I thought they said the drugstore find would never replace the normal Birchbox items?
Other than that, I am pleased with my box.

The minimum # of products they send is four


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 10, 2014)

Box 1:





Box 2:





I have zero patience and unlocked my boxes the second I woke up.

I'm definitely more excited about box 2. I already have the BP Protect &amp; Detangle, but I like it more than the oil, so I'm happy to get another. I'm also a sucker for trying different moisturizers, so I'm excited to be getting one in each box.

As for at least one of the Air Repairs and the Stila lip glaze - they are going in the trade pile.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2014)

> > Â  Looks like I got box 77: Supergoop City Suncreen Serum Inika Eyeliner Keims Shampoo Grand Central Beauty Perfecting Serum + Primer Jergens BB Body Cream I haven't really tried any of this before, so that's a good thing... I'm a little meh about the box, but it's also Monday after the time change and I am a little meh about life right now! LOL Does anyone know what size the eyeliner is? I promise I will be more excited when I actually RECEIVE the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I'm getting this box too. Eyeliner!!! Eyeliner is my favorite makeup item and in two years this is the first one BB has sent me even though I've had makeup selected as a preference since day one. I'm also interested in the serum/primer item. We seem to have an abundance of serum in this box but it is better than the last five lackluster boxes I've received. Kinda tired of supergoop because, to me, it is overpriced sunscreen. This one is a serum but I'm doubtful it will moisturize enough for my dry skin. I was a little sad to not see theBalm cheek product in my box but I have plenty of blushesÂ and it might show up another month.Â


 The eyeliner is full sized. I already own a full size of the supergoop serum. If you have dry skin I don't think it will be moisturizing enough, but because it is a serum and not a heavy cream it is lightweight enough that it layers beautifully with a regular moisturizer.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2014)

My mom is getting that one, I am totally jealous lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I'm getting Box 20 - LOVE IT


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2014)

So I emailed them about my dupe product and I feel like the response I got is very strange:

Hi Julia,

Thanks for reaching out, and I'm so sorry for the trouble!

I'd love to look further into this for you. Do you mind if I reset the password on your account so that I can access your box history? Please just let me know.

Feel free to reply directly to my email, or for further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!

Best,

Emily S.
Discovery Specialist

Has anyone ever been asked this?  It seems like total overkill to me, and I think I am going to call instead of dealing with this CS rep.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed them about my dupe product and I feel like the response I got is very strange:

Hi Julia,

Thanks for reaching out, and I'm so sorry for the trouble!

I'd love to look further into this for you. Do you mind if I reset the password on your account so that I can access your box history? Please just let me know.

Feel free to reply directly to my email, or for further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!

Best,

Emily S.
Discovery Specialist

Has anyone ever been asked this?  It seems like total overkill to me, and I think I am going to call instead of dealing with this CS rep.
I didn't realize they needed your password for that? That's really odd imo.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 1:





Box 2:





I have zero patience and unlocked my boxes the second I woke up.

I'm definitely more excited about box 2. I already have the BP Protect &amp; Detangle, but I like it more than the oil, so I'm happy to get another. I'm also a sucker for trying different moisturizers, so I'm excited to be getting one in each box.

As for at least one of the Air Repairs and the Stila lip glaze - they are going in the trade pile.

Your second box is awesome! I received Mereadesso when they sent it out last year and I love it! The sample size was huge!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed them about my dupe product and I feel like the response I got is very strange:

Hi Julia,

Thanks for reaching out, and I'm so sorry for the trouble!

I'd love to look further into this for you. Do you mind if I reset the password on your account so that I can access your box history? Please just let me know.

Feel free to reply directly to my email, or for further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!

Best,

Emily S.
Discovery Specialist

Has anyone ever been asked this?  It seems like total overkill to me, and I think I am going to call instead of dealing with this CS rep.
She is a good one! I have dealt with her more than once!


----------



## cobainrls (Mar 10, 2014)

This is my box as well! I am happy to try it! I did get the coola last month but, my oil leaked so I got another box. I know I will use the shampoo and the cute little balm sample. I am so happy to finally get a balm sample. I never get them!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I'm getting Box 20 - LOVE IT


----------



## Wida (Mar 10, 2014)

Getting box 17 on my first account - INIKA eyeliner (yay!), Jergens Bb, Juliette has a gun Not a perfume, Supergoop serum, and Curl Keepers. The only thing I don't want is the curl keepers as I have straight hair and never use stylers in it. Box 2 hasn't updated yet but I'm hoping for theBalm or at least minimal repeats.


----------



## Charity1217 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty bummed with my boxes:

Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm Previse HydroMilk Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo Stila Lip Glaze Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream


Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm Grand Central Beauty SMART Skin Polisher Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo Stila Lip Glaze Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream 
There were so many nice boxes and products this month. Oh well, I guess it's going to be a trade-heavy month.

These are 2 of my boxes also.  Pretty disappointing to get 3 Air Repair (I hear it's almost empty), 3 shampoos, 3 Stila's (I hate this lip gloss), and 4 BB creams. 

I thought with so many great boxes I would get at least one good box.  I try not to complain because I know there are good and bad months but sadly his month was a bust for me.

Box 1

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face -- I got the rose one and it was too dark Luster Premium White Luster NOW! Toothpaste + Distinctly White -- I have sensitive teeth and can't use this HAVVN Night Cream  -- like English Laundry No. 7 for Her â€“ 3.4 oz. -- I'll try but I haven't like any other English Laundry scents JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream  --I wanted to try this , just not 4 of them   Box 2 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm -- will try Previse HydroMilk-- like Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo -- ehh, BB just sends me almost every shampoo they get stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml -- do not like this lip gloss JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream -- eh   Box 3 -- same as box 2 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm -- will try Previse HydroMilk-- like Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo -- getting 3 of these stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml -- do not like this lip gloss JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream -- eh     Box 4 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm -- 3rd one Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo -- 3rd one Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer -- happy with this stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml -- 3rd one JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream -- 4th one   I really wanted to try:  Harvey Prince perfume, the Balm blush (of course), Vasanti, BP spray, Illume lotion, Caudalie anything, Jurlique products, and chocolate.  I'm really hoping for a full box trade or two.   I think it's time to cancel a box or two.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting boxes 21 and 28...





My excitement at receiving theBalm completely overshadows my disappointment that I'll be getting so many dupe items. I'm also excited to try the CLEAN Cotton T-Shirt perfume. Hopefully the dupe items will be nice enough to warrant having spares. 





There are so many great boxes and products this month that I went ahead and reactivated my 3rd account. Can't wait to see what that one will bring!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting.  Do you think they partner with Target on their drugstore finds?  I know Target bought out Dermstore and is now behind their Blush Mystery Box, but that's still all high end stuff.  I've found their customer service has been outstanding recently tooâ€¦.not sure if Target is behind that as well, but I like it!
This is news to me...but I have recently found that Target puts all kinds of great beauty items on Clearance! I'm going through &amp; buying $9 mascara for $3...anyways, the one at the busy shopping mall next to my school has all the clearance items, then I go to the Target by my house &amp; these items are all still full price. I found that odd.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are my boxes:









I'm excited about the air repair since my skin is so dry! I'm sad the only makeup product is the stila since I hate the lip glazes. I used to love them but now they are too sticky for me. I'm interested in the caudalie, coola, and previse. I hope the Keims is clarifying since I love clarifying shampoos.  Other than the stila, I'm not happy about getting the agave since it doesn't work on my hair as well as the BP oil and weighs my hair down. I'm glad the BB body is an extra since I literally JUST ordered the target beauty bag. 

Also, do we know what's in the welcome box for this month? I'm really sad I didn't get thebalm and if it's in a welcome box I may have to get a third box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love my box this month; box 20. 

The past couple months I have really nice boxes and have used everything in it.   I read some place that a BB staff member suggested doing major changes to your profile; and ever since then my boxes have been great.








This is my box! I hate getting shampoo with no cconditioner :/

and I might be excited for the Coola, if it isn't 80% air like everyone has been posting


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 10, 2014)

> This is the box I'm getting too. I like it, but I also wondered why I'm only getting 4 items not counting the drugstore Find. Are we only guaranteed 4? I've always gotten 5 before and I thought they said the drugstore find would never replace the normal Birchbox items? Other than that, I am pleased with my box.


 All three of my boxes are getting 4 + the Jergens BB cream. :/


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty excited about my box... I got theBalm!! plus the Jurlique night &amp; eye creams, the G&amp;S lotion, which I'm totally fine with since it's been so cold this winter I've gone through my stash, plus the curl keeper (ick) and a chocolate (diet



)

I really want to try and trade for the inika but I don't think I'll have any luck with that.
It just depends what other items you have stashed away, I've recently started swapping &amp; you'd be surprised what items other people want. I'll attempt a trade where the other person wants BIG items for their one little one, cancel it, and another person with the same item will just want a little item I couldn't care less about. it's all very subjective


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Didn't happen to me, but may depend where you live. I'm in NYC, and given proximity to Philly I would think we would have our boxes shipped from the same location... In fact it makes me wonder if location has anything to do with which box you receive.
I have the same box &amp; live in Florida...so probably not?

Mine shows it's shipping from TN, I got the shipping email yesterday, and (so far) I haven't gotten an "oops" email.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 10, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so nervous to see my box I slowly scrolled down to see it, but I love it! I'm getting theBalm and chocolate which could make up for anything else I could get, but the other products are all stuff I can use/try out, except the Truffle Anti-Aging thing.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me know about that Moisturizing Dew - I was really hoping to get that!

I got DDF in my last box, and I am beyond obsessed with it. The sample is massive too. I've been using it twice a day since I got it, and pretty sure I have a decent amount left. Unless one of my new moisturizer sample wows me, I'm buying it again when I run out.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so nervous to see my box I slowly scrolled down to see it, but I love it! I'm getting theBalm and chocolate which could make up for anything else I could get, but the other products are all stuff I can use/try out, except the Truffle Anti-Aging thing.
This is my dream box. I wanted that hand creme so badly.


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so nervous to see my box I slowly scrolled down to see it, but I love it! I'm getting theBalm and chocolate which could make up for anything else I could get, but the other products are all stuff I can use/try out, except the Truffle Anti-Aging thing.
This was the box I would have wanted most out of all the boxes. I have received LaFresh and the Truffle stuff though so I knew it wouldn't happen. I actually LOVED the truffle stuff and bought the full size when I received it, so don't knock it til you try it. Congrats on getting an amazing box!!


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got DDF in my last box, and I am beyond obsessed with it. The sample is massive too. I've been using it twice a day since I got it, and pretty sure I have a decent amount left. Unless one of my new moisturizer sample wows me, I'm buying it again when I run out.
Here's hoping I still get it in a future box. I hate the buy the full size without trying it. Is it light?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got DDF in my last box, and I am beyond obsessed with it. The sample is massive too. I've been using it twice a day since I got it, and pretty sure I have a decent amount left. Unless one of my new moisturizer sample wows me, I'm buying it again when I run out.
this is exciting to hear! i do have a giant, jumbo-sized of clinique's moisture surge that i picked up during the big sale over the summer. i will never run out of it but i'm excited to try something new and have something that's travel-friendly.


----------



## cherienova (Mar 10, 2014)

Super excited about my box this month, this is my 7th month and Birchbox did not disappoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 10, 2014)

does anyone know if the balm sample is deluxe or not?


----------



## wadedl (Mar 10, 2014)

I am getting the same box. Bummed that I am not getting The Balm again! I think almost everything will get used. At first I was a bit disappointed but it is growing on me. Most excited about the eyeliner.



> I am getting box 77! Yay for the Inka eyeliner. I love that it has a sharpner on the lid. So convenient. I hope I get any color besides black. I have at least 6 unused black liners. I believe all makeup products that come to me are eye-centric. I get mascara all the time and eyeliners as well. My eyes are my best feature so thanks Birchbox! I am a tad bummed about not getting the adorable cream blush, but I never use cream blush so this saves me from being a cute makeup hoarder. I never have the heart to give it away or use it if it's too cute... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb77





> Looks like I got box 77: Supergoop City Suncreen Serum Inika Eyeliner Keims Shampoo Grand Central Beauty Perfecting Serum + Primer Jergens BB Body Cream I haven't really tried any of this before, so that's a good thing... I'm a little meh about the box, but it's also Monday after the time change and I am a little meh about life right now! LOL Does anyone know what size the eyeliner is? I promise I will be more excited when I actually RECEIVE the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I'm getting this box too. Eyeliner!!! Eyeliner is my favorite makeup item and in two years this is the first one BB has sent me even though I've had makeup selected as a preference since day one. I'm also interested in the serum/primer item. We seem to have an abundance of serum in this box but it is better than the last five lackluster boxes I've received. Kinda tired of supergoop because, to me, it is overpriced sunscreen. This one is a serum but I'm doubtful it will moisturize enough for my dry skin. I was a little sad to not see theBalm cheek product in my box but I have plenty of blushesÂ and it might show up another month.Â





> Box twins....kind of upset I'm not getting the Balm....guess I'll be getting it with points. I hope I get the green eyeliner! That will at least make up for the rest of the box.





> I am getting Box #77 on my main account too. Â For me, it's middle-of-the-road - Â not one ofÂ my most-coveted or most-dreaded boxes. Â I am very excited to try the eyeliner (I hope we get a fun color like green!). Â The rest of the box doesn't excite me, but I will definitely try the Keims Shampoo and Supergoop sunscreen serum, and I am hoping to be pleasantly surprised. Â Â  I reactivated my second sub after the 1st, so that one hasn't updated yet. Â (Does anyone know when these boxes tend to update or get sent out?). Â If I get the Balm in this box I will be 100% happy, regardless of whatever else I receive! Â I'm a little nervous though, because during my three months with this sub on a gift subscription, I received hardly any makeup. Â





> This is my box as well. Â So disappointing...





> I'm also getting box 77, and while I would have preferred other boxes, I'm okay with it. I'm really looking forward to the eyeliner and the shampoo actually sounds nice.


----------



## JenTX (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know if the balm sample is deluxe or not?
It looks pretty big from the photo that was posted in this forum over the weekend.


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 10, 2014)

Btw I got box 20...WHICH I &lt;333333


----------



## LadyK (Mar 10, 2014)

My main box account has:

Air Repair Rescue Balm (good)

Previce Hydrmilk (good)

Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo (Always up to trying new shampoo)

Stila Lip Glaze (I love lip gloss and haven't tried this one so looking forward to it)

Jergens BB Body Cream (I intrigued by this one.  If it actually works I will be a fan)

Overall I'm happy with this one.  No info on my second sub but I wasn't really expecting it since I signed up after the month started.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, my first box updated and it looks like all six items are going to be reviewable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face - Will try



DDFÂ® Ultra Lite Oil Free Moisturizing Dew  - will try
Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion  - will try
English Laundry No. 7 for Her â€“ 3.4 oz.  - sounds nice
Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango - will eat
Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Hair Treatment Plus - sounds nice
It sounds like a good box, even if there is nothing in it that I was specifically excited for. I hope I get the Balm in my second box, but that is going to be a surprise, since I just resubscribed with that account.

Unrelated, it is my birthday and I am going in for an emergency root canal later today. lol I'm actually really thankful that the dentist worked me in, today, because it wasn't scheduled until April, and I wasn't looking forward to having a toothache for that long.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:that truffle stuff is my new favorite I am buying the full size for sure Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so nervous to see my box I slowly scrolled down to see it, but I love it! I'm getting theBalm and chocolate which could make up for anything else I could get, but the other products are all stuff I can use/try out, except the Truffle Anti-Aging thing.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 10, 2014)

For the first time, I'm getting a dupe box on both accounts. Not the worst box to have a dupe of, but looks like I need to change up one of my profiles. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb30 Supergoop Tea Inika liner (the best part of the box!) Air repair Gilchrist lotion Chocolate I will probably sell the second liner or something.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's hoping I still get it in a future box. I hate the buy the full size without trying it. Is it light?

It is. Some moisturizers just leave my face feeling greasy and gross afterward. This one does not.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2014)

> I'm getting the super goop serum again. Am I allowed to email BB and say it's a repeat of something I have received before? I even bought it over the summer after I got the sample last time so it's a little annoying to receive it again. Also I got the stila lip glaze stuff. I've hated it since I was a teen. I need to swap that.


 Yeah I emailed them with screenshots and everything of my box history. I hope I get some points out of this because the last thing I need is a repeat of that horrendous goop box.


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's the link to my box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb20?utm_campaign=website&amp;utm_source=sendgrid.com&amp;utm_medium=email

Did anyone get the same one?


----------



## pyramid (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm new to Birchbox and was wondering how you can tell what you're getting for the month? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so nervous to see my box I slowly scrolled down to see it, but I love it! I'm getting theBalm and chocolate which could make up for anything else I could get, but the other products are all stuff I can use/try out, except the Truffle Anti-Aging thing.
Seven Items! Yowzaa Great box (Of course to me EVERY box with theBalm sample is great. So freaking cute)


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 10, 2014)

Getting Box 30.  Box 61 was my favorite for this month but I am still getting Inika and air repair so it's all good =)

I really wanted to try some Jurlique stuff tho =(


----------



## AshleyK (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box 37:

Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum 2117 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2
Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom 
stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml
JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream
I actually like Stila lip glazes, so I'm excited about that one. Definitely not happy about the cherry blossom perfume -- I live in DC and HATE cherry blossom season and the smell.






Oh yeah, shipping is Newgistics this time -- got an email from Birchbox last night saying they sent the wrong tracking info.


I'm getting this box too and I'm pretty meh about it.. I live in the DC area - but I'm intrigued about perfume, even though I'm usually not a perfume person. 

I feel like this is a punishment box for me because I have a ton of Stila glosses because I got a holiday set over xmas for myself, and I ordered the Target beauty box which has the jergens... hope I like it? and I hope the Stila color is different than the ones I have already. 



 

not to mention that I really really wanted the balm.. hoping to get it next month? please?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's the link to my box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb20?utm_campaign=website&amp;utm_source=sendgrid.com&amp;utm_medium=email

Did anyone get the same one?
I"m getting this box!! Haven't gotten it yet in the mail though. I'm really excited about it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, so I know it is Birchbox, and sometimes you get a punishment box.  But soooo many of the boxes looked soooooo good.  I got no The Balm and No Chocolate and very little of anything good--no Jurlique, Thai smelling lotion, pretty much anything on my list. THREE punishment boxes?!?!  Whiiiiiinnnnnneeeeee.

Box 1: Supergoop, Eyeliner, Keims Cleanshine, Jergen BB, Grand Central SMART serum   Box 2: Air Repair, Previse Hydromilk, Keims Cleanshine, Stila lipglaze, Jergen BB   Box 3: Supergoop, DKNY, Air Repair, Stila lipglaze, Jergen BB   Seriously, all I am excited about is the Previse. Super unhappy!!!
I generally can understand the luck of the draw, but I actually wonder if BB is pissed off at me for some reason with these boxes.  









 

ETA:  Ok, am I crazy here?!  Well, I *know* I'm crazy in general 



, but I must be remembering the boxes incorrectly.  I am now on box 53 because I'm trying to put together my swap list of what I want.  None of the boxes are actually jumping out at me as fantastic just yet.  I was thinking there were a lot more stellar boxes out there, but maybe not.  Although, with all the Jurlique that went out, I was hoping for some of that.  I would have gladly taken a box of nothing but Jurlique products, if BB had messed up and sent me that, lol!

RE-ETA:  Ok, so I just now realized the Inika eyeliner is green!  Yipee!!!  I just assumed it would be boring black.  Green and purple are my 2 favorites for eyeliner, so I'm absolutely happy with that box knowing this.  I even think it is a lighter green than anything I have.  So...I'm going to take a nap now.  I'll see you guys when I'm more coherent, hehe!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dupe boxes, as I suspected, but it's a pretty good one to get a dupe of!!




The Coola is whatever, but happy to be FINALLY getting the BP spray! I've never gotten it in the year and a half I've been a subscriber.  Super excited for the salve/balm and 2 theBalm blushes (though, they will probably be the same color)!!!  The Jergens is also totally up my alley. 

Well Birchbox, my year sub is up and it's been real swell but I'm not renewing.  I'll be back later, but thanks for sending me off with a great box!



I used my last 300 pts between both accounts to pick up Lollitint, Michael Todd Blue Green Algae Toner, Bain de Tarre Green Meadow detangler and a mystery pack for $19.  Man, I will miss those points!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I know it is Birchbox, and sometimes you get a punishment box.  But soooo many of the boxes looked soooooo good.  I got no The Balm and No Chocolate and very little of anything good--no Jurlique, Thai smelling lotion, pretty much anything on my list. THREE punishment boxes?!?!  Whiiiiiinnnnnneeeeee.

Box 1: Supergoop, Eyeliner, Keims Cleanshine, Jergen BB, Grand Central SMART serum   Box 2: Air Repair, Previse Hydromilk, Keims Cleanshine, Stila lipglaze, Jergen BB   Box 3: Supergoop, DKNY, Air Repair, Stila lipglaze, Jergen BB   Seriously, all I am excited about is the Previse. Super unhappy!!!
I generally can understand the luck of the draw, but I actually wonder if BB is pissed off at me for some reason with these boxes.  











Sorry!  The eyeliner looks super cool.  Maybe that will help??


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

So, am I the only one who wishes Birchbox would put their sample sizes/weights on their page? Like Ipsy does... That way we can see what sizes of the products we are getting before we get our box? Yes, I know, I am obsessive! LOL


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 10, 2014)

Between my two boxes I'm getting theBalm and Stila so I'm excited! Super jealous of that 7 item box though!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 10, 2014)

I am getting box #25

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator GenaÂ® Pedi Cure Foot Treatment Creme StriVectin-ARâ„¢ Advanced Retinol Day Treatment with Broad Spe... theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango   I am infinitely happier with this box than last months box. The only product that I need to look into a little bit more before using is the StriVectin. The ingredients don't show what the "Active Ingredients" are so I'm not sure what sort of sunscreen is in it. I know I can use the Coola and I really liked the sample I got in my Ipsy bag which wasn't tinted, so I am excited to try the tinted version.   Of course, I am most excited about TheBalm ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the first time I remember getting one of the "big" items that they talked about that I really wanted.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 1 on my main account, which I'm pretty happy with. Would have loved to get theBalm, but maybe I'll get it on one of my other accounts (I'm leaving my other 2 subs a surprise, only peaking at main account).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay for BP spray!!! (i got the oil last month)


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 10, 2014)

It makes me sad seeing everyone post their boxes. Mine hasn't updated from February yet for some reason and the app just tells me my box will ship by the tenth. It isn't a new sub or anything so I don't see why it hasn't switched over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 10, 2014)

> So, am I the only one who wishes Birchbox would put their sample sizes/weights on their page? Like Ipsy does... That way we can see what sizes of the products we are getting before we get our box? Yes, I know, I am obsessive! LOL


 They usually update the picture on your box page a couple of days after the boxes update to show the actual sizes. Keep checking!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It makes me sad seeing everyone post their boxes. Mine hasn't updated from February yet for some reason and the app just tells me my box will ship by the tenth. It isn't a new sub or anything so I don't see why it hasn't switched over.





The box contents don't update until your box is ready to be shipped.  It's happened to me a few times in the past that I just have a box that goes out at the end of the process, but it has always been updated by the next day, at the latest.  I also remembered that I ordered the polish "extra" (I was so excited that they had an extra I could use, I couldn't resist!) and wondered if that might be the reason I'm still waiting for one of mine to update this month.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They usually update the picture on your box page a couple of days after the boxes update to show the actual sizes. Keep checking!

good to know!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 10, 2014)

Jurlique Rose Hand Cream 4.3oz 19 $49.00 Ships Free
  

 INIKA Certified Organic Eye Liner 77 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 $12.00 Ships Free
  

 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer $68.00 Ships Free
  

 Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus Moisturising Cream Mask $40.00 Ships Free
  

 Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango    My box! Not bad, I was really hoping for the balm though!! Wonder how the sizes are on these


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ugh! I'm so sad! I saw sooooo many things I wanted this month and I don't really want anything I got. :-( I'll try everything and I hope I'm surprised somehow, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, I'm still new to the whole subscription box thing and have only been getting birch box for 6 months, but I have a question. I received Tea in my January box and am receiving the same brand of tea in this months box. Will I be able to review that tea again to get my points?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Okay, I'm still new to the whole subscription box thing and have only been getting birch box for 6 months, but I have a question. I received Tea in my January box and am receiving the same brand of tea in this months box. Will I be able to review that tea again to get my points?


 I'm not sure, but you should be able to check. If you go and try to review it now it should let you if it's going to.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my box! I hate getting shampoo with no cconditioner :/

and I might be excited for the Coola, if it isn't 80% air like everyone has been posting

My Coola sample had more than what a lot the pictures here have shown. So there is hope.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Mar 10, 2014)

On my main account I'm getting box 24:

Coola Tinted Sunscreen - meh.

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Shampoo &amp; Conditioner duo - I got this in the January box on my 2nd account.  It's still sitting in the box.  Not a big fan of these so very bummed to get it again.

100% Pure Night Cream - These were the ketchup packets right?  I have a container i can empty them into.

Illume Go Be Lovely Hand Cream - As long as it smells nice, I'm cool with this

Ghirardelli Chocolate - Heck yes!

On my 2nd account I'm getting box 14:

Supergoop  - I got this on my main account in October and i'm not sad about it.  I really liked it.  Not enough to pay the price point on it, though.

DKNY Be Delicious - Ugh...  I already know I don't like this perfume.

Air Repair Rescue Balm - meh.

Stila Lip Glaze - Glad to get a Stila product, sad that it's this one.

Jergens BB Body cream - I'm actually fairly interested in this.  I don't necessarily want to do self tanner and this seems like it could be an interesting option.

I mostly just bummed that I didn't one of those super cute cheek tints or the green eyeliner!  You ladies are lucky!  

I'm also bummed about the G&amp;S shamp and condish but, oh well.  Them's the berries.


----------



## brio444 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting box #77.  ANNOYED.  Not only does it have 2 moisturizer/serum/primer things (super goop and Grand central) but I've already received this exact SuperGoop sample before and I don't use primers.  So for me, this is 3 new samples and a drugstore find.  Lame.  I hope I love the eyeliner.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine still hasn't updated and its killing me! haha. I'm so impatient! At least my ipsy glam room is updated and I'm happy with those, lol.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box #77.  ANNOYED.  Not only does it have 2 moisturizer/serum/primer things (super goop and Grand central) but I've already received this exact SuperGoop sample before and I don't use primers.  So for me, this is 3 new samples and a drugstore find.  Lame.  I hope I love the eyeliner.

The eyeliner is super long lasting!  I swatched it on my hand saturday and I can still see a trace of it today, after two showers and many hand washings!

I just got up and put some makeup remover on a swab and it came off beautifully with that, so it also isn't SO long lasting that it's a PITA to get off!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2014)

Getting a bit of some overlap in my five (yep five) boxes, but no box is a complete dupe, but gah so much coola:

Box 71





Box 43





Box 31





Box 4





Box 67





I'm going to try to swap some of my duplicate products, I mean I don't mind dup chocolate and tea.

4 things of coola is a bit much.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I know it is Birchbox, and sometimes you get a punishment box.  But soooo many of the boxes looked soooooo good.  I got no The Balm and No Chocolate and very little of anything good--no Jurlique, Thai smelling lotion, pretty much anything on my list. THREE punishment boxes?!?!  Whiiiiiinnnnnneeeeee.

Box 1: Supergoop, Eyeliner, Keims Cleanshine, Jergen BB, Grand Central SMART serum   Box 2: Air Repair, Previse Hydromilk, Keims Cleanshine, Stila lipglaze, Jergen BB   Box 3: Supergoop, DKNY, Air Repair, Stila lipglaze, Jergen BB   Seriously, all I am excited about is the Previse. Super unhappy!!!
I generally can understand the luck of the draw, but I actually wonder if BB is pissed off at me for some reason with these boxes.  










 

ETA: Ok, am I crazy here?!  Well, I *know* I'm crazy in general 



, but I must be remembering the boxes incorrectly.  I am now on box 53 because I'm trying to put together my swap list of what I want.  None of the boxes are actually jumping out at me as fantastic just yet.  I was thinking there were a lot more stellar boxes out there, but maybe not.  Although, with all the Jurlique that went out, I was hoping for some of that.  I would have gladly taken a box of nothing but Jurlique products, if BB had messed up and sent me that, lol!


Jurlique was only in 9 out of 78 boxes so the odds of receiving one of those boxes wasn't great. I was hoping to try some as well.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 10, 2014)

> On my main account I'm getting box 24: Coola Tinted Sunscreen - meh. Gilchrist &amp; Soames Shampoo &amp; Conditioner duo - I got this in the January box on my 2nd account. Â It's still sitting in the box. Â Not a big fan of these so very bummed to get it again. 100% Pure Night Cream - These were the ketchup packets right? Â I have a container i can empty them into. Illume Go Be Lovely Hand Cream - As long as it smells nice, I'm cool with this Ghirardelli Chocolate - Heck yes! On my 2nd account I'm getting box 14: Supergoop Â - I got this on my main account in October and i'm not sad about it. Â I really liked it. Â Not enough to pay the price point on it, though. DKNY Be Delicious - Ugh... Â I already know I don't like this perfume. Air Repair Rescue Balm - meh. Stila Lip Glaze - Glad to get a Stila product, sad that it's this one. Jergens BB Body cream - I'm actually fairly interested in this. Â I don't necessarily want to do self tanner and this seems like it could be an interesting option. I mostly just bummed that I didn't one of those super cute cheek tints or the green eyeliner! Â You ladies are lucky! Â  I'm also bummedÂ about the G&amp;S shamp and condish but, oh well. Â Them's the berries.


 My night cream ketchup packet totally filled up a sephora sample container plus a tad more.. It was more than I thought it would be.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jurlique was only in 9 out of 78 boxes so the odds of receiving one of those boxes wasn't great. I was hoping to try some as well. 
Really?  Seemed like more.  I think I need a nap, big time!  But yeah, I hope we see Jurlique circle around again next month.  I've only tried their herbal recovery serum and I love it.  About to run out, actually.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 10, 2014)

> You should at least try the Agave Treatment. It smells amazing, and makes your hair smooth and silky. The sample lasts awhile too. I got it last month and I love it!


 I second this, I love the agave oil I got last month. Not sure if I would buy it cuz it's kinda pricy but it smells amazing and made my hair nice and smooth


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 10, 2014)

My box for first sub:


Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder--Not sure about this, might be good for my daughter
100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream--YAY!  I've been wanting to try this!
DDFÂ® Ultra Lite Oil Free Moisturizing Dew--Meg
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm --Meh
Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango--Yay chocolate!
POP Beauty Cat Eyes--Don't really like this brand at all, but the concept is interesting!


Second box is still showing February, still crossing my fingers for theBalm sample!


----------



## joeythelamb (Mar 10, 2014)

What box # is this?! This is DEFINITELY my dream box!



 You're so lucky! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 Jurlique Rose Hand Cream 4.3oz 19 $49.00 Ships Free
  

 INIKA Certified Organic Eye Liner 77 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 $12.00 Ships Free
  

 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer $68.00 Ships Free
  

 Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus Moisturising Cream Mask $40.00 Ships Free
  

 Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango    My box! Not bad, I was really hoping for the balm though!! Wonder how the sizes are on these


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 10, 2014)

how many products are in this month's box?


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really?  Seemed like more.  I think I need a nap, big time!  But yeah, I hope we see Jurlique circle around again next month.  I've only tried their herbal recovery serum and I love it.  About to run out, actually.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully they will sample it again next month!  Jurlique hasn't been featured in any spoiler in a very long time, and I feel like it is pretty common for them to start introducing a product or brand one month, and then featuring it in the video the next.  This happened with thebalm's hot mama and the beauty protector spray, at least.  At least there is some hope, lol


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how many products are in this month's box?
There are 78 variations each with 5-7 products, at least 4 in each box being beauty/skincare/etc related plus one bb find/snack/tea/foil extra.

They said in the video that they were sampling 90-something different products, and there is a section in the store that features every product sampled this month.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 63

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb63

I had a feeling I'd be receiving that Gilchrist &amp; Soames...oh well, their containers are great for emptying out and re-using with my own products for when I travel!

Excited to try the Coola (have never received anything from them before), and super jealous of everyone getting the eyeliner!!!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

Whenever I click on my tracking link, it says this:

The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time. 
So, I wonder if it just hasn't shipped yet... or if the tracking number is in fact wrong. I haven't received an email with updated tracking either.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whenever I click on my tracking link, it says this:

The tracking information is incorrect or the tracking data is not yet available. Verify the tracking information or try again at a later time. 
So, I wonder if it just hasn't shipped yet... or if the tracking number is in fact wrong. I haven't received an email with updated tracking either.
I got the same thing and was wondering what was up.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 10, 2014)

I think that usually means that the tracking number has been created, but it hasn't left the warehouse yet...I think once it "checks in" at its first stop on its way to you, tracking will update. You'll probably get a location tomorrow!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 10, 2014)

Box 39 for me. 

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Nelson J Argan Oil Shampoo

Air Repair Rescue Balm

Gilchrist and Soames Lotion

Ghiradelli Chocolate

Cool. I've wanted one of the various candles BB has sent out forever. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the shampoo. It's a moisturizing shampoo for dry, damaged hair, and I have oily hair that's in pretty good shape. That's even listed on my profile. I'm a little afraid to try it because my hair is really fine and weighs down easily, but I won't write it off just yet.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 10, 2014)

My box this month isn't bad, certainly not the bummer February's was. Two serums (Dr. Hauschka and Grand Central); Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion (glad it was lotion and not shampoo, as I have a hair care routine I like already); Inika liner (yay!); Air Repair, which I wanted to try anyway; and Ghirardelli. I kind of wish to have not been sent two serums, but compared to the past several months with WAY too much tea, I have no room to gripe!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 39 for me. 

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Nelson J Argan Oil Shampoo

Air Repair Rescue Balm

Gilchrist and Soames Lotion

Ghiradelli Chocolate

Cool. I've wanted one of the various candles BB has sent out forever. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the shampoo. It's a moisturizing shampoo for dry, damaged hair, and I have oily hair that's in pretty good shape. That's even listed on my profile. I'm a little afraid to try it because my hair is really fine and weighs down easily, but I won't write it off just yet.
Maybe the shampoo could be useful if you ever go swimming or to the ocean (in my dreams this will happen to me).  I know that chlorine and salt can dry out your hair.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 39 for me. 

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Nelson J Argan Oil Shampoo

Air Repair Rescue Balm

Gilchrist and Soames Lotion

Ghiradelli Chocolate

Cool. I've wanted one of the various candles BB has sent out forever. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the shampoo. It's a moisturizing shampoo for dry, damaged hair, and I have oily hair that's in pretty good shape. That's even listed on my profile. I'm a little afraid to try it because my hair is really fine and weighs down easily, but I won't write it off just yet.

I have tried the shampoo and also have fine, limp, oily hair. It was ok. I liked it on days I had to wash my hair twice for whatever reason.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

My main account STILL hasn't updated. It's 2:30 on the east coast, so I feel like it definitely should be ready by now.

My second account shipped days ago. I might get it today or tomorrow. It was the same box as lots of early shippers were getting:



 

This is not the best box for me, but I'm actually pretty excited for it! I've received the minteas in my main account years ago and I liked them, so I'm down. The Beauty Protector I JUST got a sample of from a friend, but I am more than thrilled to have another one. The G&amp;S lotion is fine. I didn't love the shampoo and conditioner but lotion is always good to have around! The perfume is acceptable, although dang I get a LOT of Harvey Prince! And of course the Chocolate is exciting! The only thing going directly into the giveaway pile is the Coola. I've been over this brand since I got it in my Ipsy bag last summer. Not that impressive!

Overall a really good month for me after a few months of craptastic boxes!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 39 for me. 

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Nelson J Argan Oil Shampoo

Air Repair Rescue Balm

Gilchrist and Soames Lotion

Ghiradelli Chocolate

Cool. I've wanted one of the various candles BB has sent out forever. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the shampoo. It's a moisturizing shampoo for dry, damaged hair, and I have oily hair that's in pretty good shape. That's even listed on my profile. I'm a little afraid to try it because my hair is really fine and weighs down easily, but I won't write it off just yet.

SUPER jealous of your candle! I have about a zillion candles in my favorites hoping Birchbox will get the hint LOL


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My main account STILL hasn't updated. It's 2:30 on the east coast, so I feel like it definitely should be ready by now.

My second account shipped days ago. I might get it today or tomorrow. It was the same box as lots of early shippers were getting:



 

This is not the best box for me, but I'm actually pretty excited for it! I've received the minteas in my main account years ago and I liked them, so I'm down. The Beauty Protector I JUST got a sample of from a friend, but I am more than thrilled to have another one. The G&amp;S lotion is fine. I didn't love the shampoo and conditioner but lotion is always good to have around! The perfume is acceptable, although dang I get a LOT of Harvey Prince! And of course the Chocolate is exciting! The only thing going directly into the giveaway pile is the Coola. I've been over this brand since I got it in my Ipsy bag last summer. Not that impressive!

Overall a really good month for me after a few months of craptastic boxes!
i'm getting the exact same box!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm hoping my 3rd box is good, because at this rate I'm considering signing up for a 4th just to see if I can get something good (which is crazy I know, chances are I'd get a duplicate box or something!)


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






 
This is the same box I'm getting.  This is only my second month with BB, but I think I'm going to go ahead and cancel and do glossybox or the memebox instead.  This will be the second month in a row I've only really gotten four samples, and both times the four has included a perfume sample even though I said they're not my favorite.  Especially since you can go into a department store or beauty store and get perfume samples for completely free, that makes me feel even more ripped off.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's what's in my box. Pictures show full size and obviously it won't be.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 10, 2014)

> Here's what's in my box. Pictures show full size and obviously it won't be.


 Me too!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the same box I'm getting.  This is only my second month with BB, but I think I'm going to go ahead and cancel and do glossybox or the memebox instead.  This will be the second month in a row I've only really gotten four samples, and both times the four has included a perfume sample even though I said they're not my favorite.  Especially since you can go into a department store or beauty store and get perfume samples for completely free, that makes me feel even more ripped off.  
That's five samples, unless I'm missing something. Four plus the lifestyle extra. And the Harvey Prince perfume specifically you can't go find in a department store because they're not sold there. I don't know if that makes it better.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what's in my box. Pictures show full size and obviously it won't be.




I might be wrong but I *think* the INIKA and Jergens are full size based on pictures I've seen (or was the jergens just a really generous sample??).


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 10, 2014)

Box #8 for me. First time in a long time that I'm disappointed in the entire box. Too much lotion and cream! 





COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face
 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm
 
HAVVN Night Cream
 
Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion
 
Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom - 50 ml


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what's in my box. Pictures show full size and obviously it won't be.





This is the box I am getting too!! I did some research and some maths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and here are the sizes:

INIKA - full size!($20)

Supergoop - 10 mL (worth $8.40)

Grand Central Beauty - 6 mL (worth $8.16)

Keims - 50 mL (worth $1.90)

Jergens - 1 ounce (worth about $1.00)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what's in my box. Pictures show full size and obviously it won't be.




Does anyone know anything about this Keims shampoo?  I looked it up, and it did not list sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate in the ingredients, but I was wondering if maybe they left it off because the ingredient list is sooooo small.  I'm getting 2 of these.  If it really is sls free, I might actually try one of them.  I'm shocked--a potentially usable shampoo!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's five samples, unless I'm missing something. Four plus the lifestyle extra. And the Harvey Prince perfume specifically you can't go find in a department store because they're not sold there. I don't know if that makes it better. 
I think she's not counting the Jergens maybe???  I'm not sure.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know anything about this Keims shampoo?  I looked it up, and it did not list sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate in the ingredients, but I was wondering if maybe they left it off because the ingredient list is sooooo small.  I'm getting 2 of these.  If it really is sls free, I might actually try one of them.  I'm shocked--a potentially usable shampoo!

I saw on a blog post that the second ingredient in this shampoo IS sodium laureth sulfate. Boo!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might be wrong but I *think* the INIKA and Jergens are full size based on pictures I've seen (or was the jergens just a really generous sample??).

I think the Jergens is travel size. I may be wrong?


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the Jergens is travel size. I may be wrong?

According to a review I saw, the INIKA is full size, but the Jergens is only 1 ounce.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the Jergens is travel size. I may be wrong?
I can't tell since I don't have mine in my possession yet, but it looks like a good size, whatever it is.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's five samples, unless I'm missing something. Four plus the lifestyle extra. And the Harvey Prince perfume specifically you can't go find in a department store because they're not sold there. I don't know if that makes it better. 
Yeah, it's five, but I don't consider the perfume to be one or the "lifestyle extra" of the lotion to be one, really.  Last month I got teas as my "lifestyle extra."  And especially since I just got my February Blush Beauty Box in that I ordered really late (with photos to come soon), the $10 isn't worth it to me in comparison to the Blush box.  Not for the first two boxes that I've gotten at least.  I don't know, I may give it some more time.  We'll see!  It depends on the sizes of the samples.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw on a blog post that the second ingredient in this shampoo IS sodium laureth sulfate. Boo!! 
Figures!  Thanks for the warning.  It will go on my trade list and languish with all the others, I guess.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think she's not counting the Jergens maybe???  I'm not sure.
Right, I wasn't really counting the Jergens since it's drugstore crap, and the perfume sucks since I said they're not my favorite and don't send many, and they've sent them in both boxes already.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 10, 2014)

Super excited about my box!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, it's five, but I don't consider the perfume to be one or the "lifestyle extra" of the lotion to be one, really.  Last month I got teas as my "lifestyle extra."  And especially since I just got my February Blush Beauty Box in that I ordered really late (with photos to come soon), the $10 isn't worth it to me in comparison to the Blush box.  Not for the first two boxes that I've gotten at least.  I don't know, I may give it some more time.  We'll see!  It depends on the sizes of the samples.  
But they are samples, and really good sized samples at that. Harvey Prince perfume usually lasts me like two weeks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right, I wasn't really counting the Jergens since it's drugstore crap, and the perfume sucks since I said they're not my favorite and don't send many, and they've sent them in both boxes already. 
Birchbox is well known for sending out drug store finds every few months, and I don't consider it crap that they send out either. There's a lot of nice products that I would use from drug stores over a high end brand.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But they are samples, and really good sized samples at that. Harvey Prince perfume usually lasts me like two weeks.
I'm sure they're fantastic, but when you're not wanting them, it's hard to not be disappointed and also to count them as a sample when you see the goodies that other folks have gotten!

Box envy to the max.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But they are samples, and really good sized samples at that. Harvey Prince perfume usually lasts me like two weeks.

I loved my Harvey Prince from last month! (The Hello one) And I am still using it... I thought the samples were a little small last month, but after actually using the samples, they last a long time!! Besides, this IS a sample box... they mean for you to sample the product and then buy the full size.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox is well known for sending out drug store finds every few months, and I don't consider it crap that they send out either. There's a lot of nice products that I would use from drug stores over a high end brand.
I'm glad that you enjoy the subscription so much, that's fantastic for you.  I, however, haven't so far.  To each their own!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure they're fantastic, but when you're not wanting them, it's hard to not be disappointed and also to count them as a sample when you see the goodies that other folks have gotten!

Box envy to the max.  
Often times, the samples I want the least end up being my favorite. Even when I'm not looking forward to something, I still try it. It just seems counterproductive to discount something so soon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I loved my Harvey Prince from last month! (The Hello one) And I am still using it... I thought the samples were a little small last month, but after actually using the samples, they last a long time!! Besides, this IS a sample box... they mean for you to sample the product and then buy the full size. 
Harvey Prince samples are great. I've found their perfume samples are way bigger than most brands.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Often times, the samples I want the least end up being my favorite. Even when I'm not looking forward to something, I still try it. It just seems counterproductive to discount something so soon.
Obviously, I'm still going to try the products.  I'm discounting the service, not the samples they're sending.  Thanks again!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's my box...at first I was bummed, but I do need a new black eyeliner and I wanted to try the curl keeper, so I'm pretty pleased!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure they're fantastic, but *when you're not wanting them*, it's hard to not be disappointed and also to count them as a sample when you see the goodies that other folks have gotten!

I totally see where you're coming from -- but in my experience the things I've enjoyed most from Birchbox are things I didn't even know I wanted. If there's something I know I want, I buy it at a store. But I see my subscription boxes as an opportunity to try things I didn't even know existed or wouldn't normally buy for myself. It's a great way to expand out of my comfort zone!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 10, 2014)

> Obviously, I'm still going to try the products. Â I'm discounting the service, not the samples they're sending. Â Thanks again!Â


 I hope you enjoy the samples you in your box this month. It sounds like Birchbox just might not be for you. You might enjoy a different subscription more.


----------



## Hollister74 (Mar 10, 2014)

I looked at mine too. What a difference. I wish I had waited another month to get my first box. Last month was a total bummer. This month is the exact opposite. I am not getting anything I wouldn't love to try.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here's my box...at first I was bummed, but I do need a new black eyeliner and I wanted to try the curl keeper, so I'm pretty pleased!

I think the one they're sending out is green, not black.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope you enjoy the samples you in your box this month. It sounds like Birchbox just might not be for you. You might enjoy a different subscription more.
Me too!  Thank you!  Last month I had it clearly listed that I'm fair skinned and oily skinned, and they sent me the Miracle Face Transformer Face Spotlight. 

A fair girl with oily issues definitely needs a somewhat darkly-tinted moisturizer with gold flecks in it!!! haha.  No.  =(


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  Thank you!  Last month I had it clearly listed that I'm fair skinned and oily skinned, and they sent me the Miracle Face Transformer Face Spotlight. 

A fair girl with oily issues definitely needs a somewhat darkly-tinted moisturizer with gold flecks in it!!! haha.  No.  =( 
Try using the MFT Face Spotlight as a highlighter on your cheekbones (or where ever you like to highlight) rather than an all over tinted moisturizer. I'm fair and really like it!

It reminds me a lot of BECCA shimmering skin perfecter.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the one they're sending out is green, not black.
...goddammit.

Well, I also needed a green eyeliner, so. *shrug*


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally see where you're coming from -- but in my experience the things I've enjoyed most from Birchbox are things I didn't even know I wanted. If there's something I know I want, I buy it at a store. But I see my subscription boxes as an opportunity to try things I didn't even know existed or wouldn't normally buy for myself. It's a great way to expand out of my comfort zone!
For sure!  Funnily enough, I actually did quite enjoy, and plan on buying the perfume from last month (although it's $75, so it's going to be a while).  I always look at it all with an open mind.  I have a three-year-old son who stays home with me while I work from home (I'm a transcriptionist) so I don't get to get out as much as I'd like to my old and favorite beauty stores.  

It's just when you see someone else get a perfect box and you get drugstore stuff (which I don't really ever want any of, as drugstores are all I get to frequent) and ~another~ perfume sample, when you really wanted to try the dry shampoo, regular shampoo, tinted BB cream, anything else... you get dat box envy, gurllll.  =)


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right, I wasn't really counting the Jergens since it's drugstore crap, and the perfume sucks since I said they're not my favorite and don't send many, and they've sent them in both boxes already. 
Well, they sell theBalm at some Walgreens so I guess that's "drugstore crap" too






**Grabby hands** at all the drugstore crap!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Try using the MFT Face Spotlight as a highlighter on your cheekbones (or where ever you like to highlight) rather than an all over tinted moisturizer. I'm fair and really like it!

It reminds me a lot of BECCA shimmering skin perfecter.
Smart, thank you!  It doesn't seem like anyone wanted to trade it with me on Reddit, so I will definitely give that a go.  I'm running a bit low on my MAC msf in Lightscapade (which I use as my regular highlight), so to be able to save that would be AWESOME.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, they sell theBalm at some Walgreens so I guess that's "drugstore crap" too





**Grabby hands** at all the drugstore crap!!!
It's all yours!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure they're fantastic, but when you're not wanting them, it's hard to not be disappointed and also to count them as a sample when you see the goodies that other folks have gotten!

Box envy to the max.  
By the way, I LOVE your Betty Davis sparkly icon!!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 10, 2014)

I will be getting Box # 4 I think I will enjoy this box. It's my 2nd box ever.



Yay!!!!! I was hoping to get the Beauty and Protector Protect and Detangle, for my daughter, I got the oil last month and her hair was so smooth to brush through. She loved it so much she came back and used it again on her own. She is 12! She has fine hair and really I have never used a detangler on her hair, she was really excited the next morning after sleeping on her hair. (I blew it out the night before) She said her hair was so easy to brush. I pretty sure this sample will be all hers. For me I was excited to get The Balm sample.


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will be getting Box # 4
I think I will enjoy this box. It's my 2nd box ever.





Yay!!!!!
I was hoping to get the Beauty and Protector Protect and Detangle, for my daughter, I got the oil last month and her hair was so smooth to brush through.
She loved it so much she came back and used it again on her own. She is 12!
She has fine hair and really I have never used a detangler on her hair, she was really excited the next morning after sleeping on her hair.
(I blew it out the night before) She said her hair was so easy to brush. I pretty sure this sample will be all hers.

For me I was excited to get The Balm sample.
we are getting the same box!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 10, 2014)

> we are getting the same box!


 Box twins! I'm looking forward to this one. Edit: Oh for those whose box page still says box 1 Mine says that too, But I used the March box link where you change the number and my box number loaded that way https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb4


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 10, 2014)

> I will be getting Box # 4 I think I will enjoy this box. It's my 2nd box ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!! I was hoping to get the Beauty and Protector Protect and Detangle, for my daughter, I got the oil last month and her hair was so smooth to brush through. She loved it so much she came back and used it again on her own. She is 12! She has fine hair and really I have never used a detangler on her hair, she was really excited the next morning after sleeping on her hair. (I blew it out the night before) She said her hair was so easy to brush. I pretty sure this sample will be all hers. For me I was excited to get The Balm sample.


My oldest is almost 14 and she did the same thing.. She loves the spray, as does my 6 year old. I keep it in the kids bathroom now, no tangles or whining is worth it! Hahahaha


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By the way, I LOVE your Betty Davis sparkly icon!!!
LMAO, thank you!  She's very much me when I'm irritated, as you can all see today.  She's my alternate, "TODAY SUCKS" personal =)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty disappointed in mine, I think I got two punishment boxes:









I had about 5 things I was hoping for (Mints, tea, Beauty Protector, chocolate and the balm) and I didn't get any of them. I am kind of excited for the eyeliner, even though I have a ton of eyeliner, I don't have a green one yet. Going to have to rejigger my profiles. I'll definitely give everything a shot, but there are a lot of skin products going on in my boxes.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally see where you're coming from -- but in my experience the things I've enjoyed most from Birchbox are things I didn't even know I wanted. If there's something I know I want, I buy it at a store. But I see my subscription boxes as an opportunity to try things I didn't even know existed or wouldn't normally buy for myself. It's a great way to expand out of my comfort zone!
For sure!  Funnily enough, I actually did quite enjoy, and plan on buying the perfume from last month (although it's $75, so it's going to be a while).  I always look at it all with an open mind.  I have a three-year-old son who stays home with me while I work from home (I'm a transcriptionist) so I don't get to get out as much as I'd like to my old and favorite beauty stores.

*It's just when you see someone else get a perfect box and you get drugstore stuff (which I don't really ever want any of, as drugstores are all I get to frequent) and ~another~ perfume sample, when you really wanted to try the dry shampoo, regular shampoo, tinted BB cream, anything else... you get dat box envy, gurllll.  =) *

This is so true.  Box envy is probably one of the biggest negatives about Birchbox.  When you see all of the other things that people got that you would prefer, it's kind of tough not to be a little bummed.

I think someone else mentioned this upthread, but that's part of the reason that I like having multiple BB subscriptions.  It does seem to increase the likelihood of getting something I want.  And while it's probably tough to think about doing working from home while taking care of your son, the BB specific trade thread works pretty well.  I'm always amazed to find people who are looking for stuff that I have no interest in at all ... and are willing to trade stuff that I adore.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty disappointed in mine, I think I got two punishment boxes:









I had about 5 things I was hoping for (Mints, tea, Beauty Protector, chocolate and the balm) and I didn't get any of them. I am kind of excited for the eyeliner, even though I have a ton of eyeliner, I don't have a green one yet. Going to have to rejigger my profiles. I'll definitely give everything a shot, but there are a lot of skin products going on in my boxes.
I got several skin products too! I don't mind though, I love trying new things, I'm really excited about my box this month!


----------



## Jaly (Mar 10, 2014)

mine is sad too..



Spoiler



Your March Products  





Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum 2118 $42.00 
Ships Free
 



Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 3721 $9.95 
Ships Free
More Options Available
 



INIKA Certified Organic Eye Liner 77 $20.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available
 



Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm  2 $12.00 
Ships Free
 



Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion 15 $16.00 
Ships Free
 



Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango  3 $0.00


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 But if anyone has any experience with Cheeky Beauty, I'd appreciate it if you'd look at this an offer advice.

I ordered a $23 Cheeky Beauty nail stamping plate.  It was going to be my first ever foray into stamping (well, besides $1 plates I got on ebay that didn't work at all b/c the etching was too shallow).  I chose Cheeky because they had great Youtube reviews and they were compared to Konad, but much, much better value for the money.   When I checked out, their website gave me the option of paying by paypal, so I chose that method.  The paypal payment went through, and it shows as something like "Hong Kong Beauty/Cheeky Beauty" on paypal.  When enough time went by, I went to see if I could track it.  I don't think they offer tracking, sadly, but I did notice my order was marked as "awaiting payment."  So, I am assuming they are refusing to recognize they have been paid through paypal so they aren't even planning on sending me the plate.   I have written to Cheeky at least 3 times.  I also filed a paypal dispute which I have escalated to a claim.  Cheeky has not responded to me or to paypal in any way.  So, I'm doing what I can, but I really want the plate instead of a refund.  Assuming paypal gives me a refund, should I place an order with Cheeky and just pay with a debit card?  I'm thinking they just don't have their system synched with paypal properly, and there could be communication issues due to language barriers or something.  Again, I really want the plate, but of course I don't want to be ripped off.  If anyone has had similar issues or if you have had success with Cheeky, please let me know!
I've never ordered Cheeky stuff from their site, I always order Cheeky off of Amazon, making sure that it says fulfilled by Amazon.  I don't have the patience to wait.  They are good plates though!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is so true.  Box envy is probably one of the biggest negatives about Birchbox.  When you see all of the other things that people got that you would prefer, it's kind of tough not to be a little bummed.

I think someone else mentioned this upthread, but that's part of the reason that I like having multiple BB subscriptions.  It does seem to increase the likelihood of getting something I want.  And while it's probably tough to think about doing working from home while taking care of your son, the BB specific trade thread works pretty well.  I'm always amazed to find people who are looking for stuff that I have no interest in at all ... and are willing to trade stuff that I adore.
You're awesome, thank you!  I will give that a try.  I already made a little swap post over on the reddit beauty boxes subreddit, but no one really seemed particularly interested.  Once I get my basics down (I'm actually really RIDUCLOUSLY low on skincare products right now) I will consider possibly getting a second box.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 10, 2014)

Th



> This is so true.Â  Box envy is probably one of the biggest negatives about Birchbox.Â  When you see all of the other things that people got that you would prefer, it's kind of tough not to be a little bummed. I think someone else mentioned this upthread, but that's part of the reason that I like having multiple BB subscriptions.Â  It does seem to increase the likelihood of getting something I want.Â  And while it's probably tough to think about doing working from home while taking care of your son, the BB specific trade thread works pretty well.Â  I'm always amazed to find people who are looking for stuff that I have no interest in at all ... and are willing to trade stuff that I adore.


thats why I love two boxes, I have the profiles different and get a much broader selection. I still get the rare dumb box but I save my points so that I always have ten bucks worth in it and every month I order something from one account and the next month, the other.. Or save one account for more points.. I get to buy more things than I usually would. Woo hoo!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2014)

So since I get so many boxes I've made my profiles on each box drastically different, I swap a lot so I don't care if I end up with some items I might not use.  Anyway,

My two boxes that are getting the coveted theBalm 'Bout those Apples are:


Completely empty, nothing filled out, and
Everything that can possibly be checked is checked or answered (this account also got the coveted Green lagoon Inika eyeliner, last month, but it was also a welcome box on a gift sub)

Thoughts?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Question for anyone who subbed this month with the bonus benefit sample code*:

Has your box content updated? What box are you getting?

I'm considering re-subbing for the benetint, but I wanted to see which boxes other people that used that promo are getting. I'm thinking it might be similar situation to the USWEEKLY100 code last month, where a lot of people who used that code got the same box.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone remember the Benefit promo codes for a new subscription? I'm dropping ipsy and adding another Birchbox.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone remember the Benefit promo codes for a new subscription? I'm dropping ipsy and adding another Birchbox.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Made an impulse buy by reactivating one of my subs last night at 3AM after finding out the contents of my main account (Box 31) because I wasn't thrilled with it haha... so now I have three boxes coming to me this month. XD My second box hasn't updated yet so I have no idea what's coming in that one. Crossing my fingers for some Michael Todd products! 

Also, like some of you, my tracking number leads me to a page that says "incorrect/not available" so hopefully it'll update soon!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Box #61! I've been searching instagram as I'm curious to see the sizes of everything!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Easiest break-up decision EVER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW, did anyone else get the Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom sample? Holy crap... i WILL have this full size frangrance. It smells glorious.

Side note, I got the BP spray this time around, I remember people saying they had issues with the sprayer working.. how did ya'll fix that?


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Made an impulse buy by reactivating one of my subs last night at 3AM after finding out the contents of my main account (Box 31) because I wasn't thrilled with it haha... so now I have three boxes coming to me this month. XD My second box hasn't updated yet so I have no idea what's coming in that one. Crossing my fingers for some Michael Todd products! 

Also, like some of you, my tracking number leads me to a page that says "incorrect/not available" so hopefully it'll update soon!
I am now a three boxer myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am now a three boxer myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Last month I got two boxes for the first time because it was the collab box... and I told myself I would go back to just one subscription. But somehow I now have three this month. XD


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Easiest break-up decision EVER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW, did anyone else get the Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom sample? Holy crap... i WILL have this full size frangrance. It smells glorious.

Side note, I got the BP spray this time around, I remember people saying they had issues with the sprayer working.. how did ya'll fix that?
I believe the easiest solution was to pump hot water through it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

I wish my second box would update so I could decide if I want a third! First box is pretty meh &amp; there are so many things I want to try this month!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks to all you wonderful ladies, I just signed up for a third box. Referred myself, and grabbed the Benetint.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Question for anyone who subbed this month with the bonus benefit sample code*:

Has your box content updated? What box are you getting?

I'm considering re-subbing for the benetint, but I wanted to see which boxes other people that used that promo are getting. I'm thinking it might be similar situation to the USWEEKLY100 code last month, where a lot of people who used that code got the same box. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Easiest break-up decision EVER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to all you wonderful ladies, I just signed up for a third box. Referred myself, and grabbed the Benetint. 





Post when your box updates!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to all you wonderful ladies, I just signed up for a third box. Referred myself, and grabbed the Benetint. 




Hahaha! I referred myself twice. Got the mascara &amp; eyecream, as I already have enough Benetint and the like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Box 1 of 3. In love with it all except for the chocolate... but only because it has almonds and I'm allergic. ;x lol. Almost bit into that sucker and noticed there were nuts. Somebody help me fix my BP spray pump. It won't spray out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Swtnsarah (Mar 10, 2014)

what a bummer! I have received the biggest punishment box. 5 items, no extra and one of them is a foil packet (Benefit). I received BP last month and I don't need eyeliner. I specifically put in my account no perfumes. Its so disappointing to not receive a single thing I wanted to try especially when there were so many awesome products this month.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



what a bummer! I have received the biggest punishment box. 5 items, no extra and one of them is a foil packet (Benefit). I received BP last month and I don't need eyeliner. I specifically put in my account no perfumes. Its so disappointing to not receive a single thing I wanted to try especially when there were so many awesome products this month.
You could try trading, maybe. But trust me, that Cherie Blossom is freakin amazing. After smelling mine, I'm going to purchase the full size one.


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a shipping email on the 8th, coming via UPS mail innovations.  Then by the afternoon on the 9th I got another email saying "oops" we've sent you the wrong tracking number...your box is shipping via newgistics.

We'll see if this box gets here by the end of the week.  I've had other subs that sent via newgistics from that side of the country and it took ages to get it here in CA.  If this is going to be the norm for shipping boxes, I see me quitting in the near future.

Now, off to see what is supposedly in my box this month!  (I was trying to be surprised, but newgistics is so slow, I can't wait that long!)


----------



## unicorn (Mar 10, 2014)

I was pretty meh about my box when I saw it load this morning, but now that I got it, I actually love it!





big sample sizes -- i think the stila gloss is full size?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

> Box 1 of 3. In love with it all except for the chocolate... but only because it has almonds and I'm allergic. ;x lol. Almost bit into that sucker and noticed there were nuts. Somebody help me fix my BP spray pump. It won't spray out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Spray hot water through it for a bit first &amp; see if that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

> I was pretty meh about my box when I saw it load this morning, but now that I got it, I actually love it!
> 
> big sample sizes -- i think the stila gloss is full size?


 That Stila is a really gorgeous color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2014)

My two boxes, annoyed to get the coola, because I already got it on that account (was the broken glass box) and they promised they wouldn't send dupes of the items from the original box, I made a point of asking specifically :/ Other than that, excited to get two of the Air repair so I can keep it in two different places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thebalm YAY!!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Side note, I got the BP spray this time around, I remember people saying they had issues with the sprayer working.. how did ya'll fix that?

It's because of the pressure build up. Unscrew the lid and take the lid/nozzle out a bit (but make sure it's still in the product), and then start trying to spray. I think mine worked after 5 attempts.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
what a bummer! I have received the biggest punishment box. 5 items, no extra and one of them is a foil packet (Benefit). I received BP last month and I don't need eyeliner.* I specifically put in my account no perfumes.* Its so disappointing to not receive a single thing I wanted to try especially when there were so many awesome products this month.

I don't think it's possible to say "no perfumes." You can say no more than 6 per year though. Did you receive the BP last month on this same account? Or a different one? If it's the same account, contact CS because you're not supposed to get the same sample more than once!


----------



## straykat (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty excited about my box this month! February was my first month with Birchbox, and while that newbie box was okay, this is definitely an upgrade. So happy I got theBalm!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My two boxes, annoyed to get the coola, because I already got it on that account (was the broken glass box) and they promised they wouldn't send dupes of the items from the original box, I made a point of asking specifically :/ Other than that, excited to get two of the Air repair so I can keep it in two different places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thebalm YAY!!!!









Your boxes are amazing!


----------



## jt0303 (Mar 10, 2014)

> what a bummer! I have received the biggest punishment box. 5 items, no extra and one of them is a foil packet (Benefit). I received BP last month and I don't need eyeliner. I specifically put in my account no perfumes. Its so disappointing to not receive a single thing I wanted to tryÂ especially when there were so many awesome products this month.


 I know you could trade the eyeliner because crazies like me are wishing for it!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2014)

> *I don't think it's possible to say "no perfumes." *You can say no more than 6 per year though. Did you receive the BP last month on this same account? Or a different one? If it's the same account, contact CS because you're not supposed to get the same sample more than once!


 This is correct: There is no opting out of fragrance (or nail polish or anything else). People have asked if it's possible to do so due to allergies, and they have been told no. It's such a common issue that it's in the MUT Birchbox FAQ.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My two boxes, annoyed to get the coola, because I already got it on that account (was the broken glass box) and they promised they wouldn't send dupes of the items from the original box, I made a point of asking specifically :/ Other than that, excited to get two of the Air repair so I can keep it in two different places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thebalm YAY!!!!









Is it the exact same Coola product? They have so many different products they've sent out, I can't keep track!  I haven't tried the Tinted Matte one yet, though I've gotten a couple of other of their products in my subs. I am lucky in that I like them, at least.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was pretty meh about my box when I saw it load this morning, but now that I got it, I actually love it!





big sample sizes -- i think the stila gloss is full size?

Yay -- this is one of my boxes!  I really like the color of the Stila and the Supergoop tube is bigger than I expected it to be.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Sad, my box hasn't updated yet! I'm getting really really curious!

Part of me hopes I get the stila lip glaze, because I haven't ever tried one...but I've seen so many people who hate them and complain that they're overly sticky, that I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like them anyway.

I'm really hoping for the Cherie Blossom...I love Harvey Prince! UPDATE MY BOX PLEASE, BB!


----------



## LindaD (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty bummed with my boxes:

Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm Previse HydroMilk Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo Stila Lip Glaze Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream


Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm Grand Central Beauty SMART Skin Polisher Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo Stila Lip Glaze Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream 
There were so many nice boxes and products this month. Oh well, I guess it's going to be a trade-heavy month.

These are 2 of my boxes also.  Pretty disappointing to get 3 Air Repair (I hear it's almost empty), 3 shampoos, 3 Stila's (I hate this lip gloss), and 4 BB creams. 

I thought with so many great boxes I would get at least one good box.  I try not to complain because I know there are good and bad months but sadly his month was a bust for me.

Box 1

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face -- I got the rose one and it was too dark Luster Premium White Luster NOW! Toothpaste + Distinctly White -- I have sensitive teeth and can't use this HAVVN Night Cream  -- like English Laundry No. 7 for Her â€“ 3.4 oz. -- I'll try but I haven't like any other English Laundry scents JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream  --I wanted to try this , just not 4 of them   Box 2 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm -- will try Previse HydroMilk-- like Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo -- ehh, BB just sends me almost every shampoo they get stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml -- do not like this lip gloss JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream -- eh   Box 3 -- same as box 2 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm -- will try Previse HydroMilk-- like Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo -- getting 3 of these stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml -- do not like this lip gloss JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream -- eh     Box 4 
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm -- 3rd one Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo -- 3rd one Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin PerfectingÂ® Serum + Primer -- happy with this stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml -- 3rd one JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream -- 4th one   I really wanted to try:  Harvey Prince perfume, the Balm blush (of course), Vasanti, BP spray, Illume lotion, Caudalie anything, Jurlique products, and chocolate.  I'm really hoping for a full box trade or two.   I think it's time to cancel a box or two. 

I really wanted to try all those products you listed too. I have a couple of those Stila lip glazes from GWPs and I just don't like them. I'm going to remove "low maintenance" from my profile. Just because I don't like to go through a lot of trouble to look or smell nice doesn't mean I won't enjoy a few luxuries every now and then (I've been with BB for 17 months now and have never received a hand cream, which is something I'm obsessed with and stockpile).


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Swtnsarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



what a bummer! I have received the biggest punishment box. 5 items, no extra and one of them is a foil packet (Benefit). I received BP last month and I don't need eyeliner. I specifically put in my account no perfumes. Its so disappointing to not receive a single thing I wanted to try especially when there were so many awesome products this month.

Unforunately, there's no such thing as "no perfumes" in BB world, just "no more than 6 per year."  If you'd be willing to try the BB swap forum, my guess is that you could easily trade the BP srpay, liner, CB lotion and Cherie Blossom for items you'd prefer without any trouble at all.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *straykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty excited about my box this month! February was my first month with Birchbox, and while that newbie box was okay, this is definitely an upgrade. So happy I got theBalm!





That's a nice box -- enjoy!


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *straykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty excited about my box this month! February was my first month with Birchbox, and while that newbie box was okay, this is definitely an upgrade. So happy I got theBalm!





You're getting my dream box! Lucky girl!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is it the exact same Coola product? They have so many different products they've sent out, I can't keep track!  I haven't tried the Tinted Matte one yet, though I've gotten a couple of other of their products in my subs. I am lucky in that I like them, at least.
Although I've fallen in love with Big Easy (got a sample tube from Ulta, going for full size this weekend!), the tinted matte is actually really, really nice. I threw it on this morning before heading for lunch with my hunny, and it's really light and moisturizing. If there was more than a 2$ difference, I'd probably go to this instead of Benefit. Gotta love that Big Easy though.


----------



## straykat (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's a nice box -- enjoy!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're getting my dream box! Lucky girl! 





Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sad, my box hasn't updated yet! I'm getting really really curious!

Part of me hopes I get the stila lip glaze, because I haven't ever tried one...but I've seen so many people who hate them and complain that they're overly sticky, that I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like them anyway.

I'm really hoping for the Cherie Blossom...I love Harvey Prince! UPDATE MY BOX PLEASE, BB!
Cherie Blossom = AMAZING. Want the full sized NOW!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's because of the pressure build up. Unscrew the lid and take the lid/nozzle out a bit (but make sure it's still in the product), and then start trying to spray. I think mine worked after 5 attempts.
Works like a charm now, thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sad, my box hasn't updated yet! I'm getting really really curious!

Part of me hopes I get the stila lip glaze, because I haven't ever tried one...but I've seen so many people who hate them and complain that they're overly sticky, that I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like them anyway.

I'm really hoping for the Cherie Blossom...I love Harvey Prince! UPDATE MY BOX PLEASE, BB!


Mine hasn't updated either.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Although I've fallen in love with Big Easy (got a sample tube from Ulta, going for full size this weekend!), the tinted matte is actually really, really nice. I threw it on this morning before heading for lunch with my hunny, and it's really light and moisturizing. If there was more than a 2$ difference, I'd probably go to this instead of Benefit. Gotta love that Big Easy though.
I was really curious about the big easy after last month and went to the Benefit counter to try it out.  It was definitely a lot heavier coverage than my Dr. Jart BB and man was it hard to wash off!  I use the LUSH 9-5 face wash and I had to do two passes to get the Big Easy off my face.  I could see it being great for outdoor events or summer when I don't want to worry about streaking or my makeup melting.  Overall it seemed more like a foundation than a BB.  I was also sad that they couldn't give me a sample to try at home.  I never know how something will work for me until I apply it myself.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 10, 2014)

Have we seen any TheBalm in a box yet? As in what size or whatnot is coming in the boxes? I am super curious!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sad, my box hasn't updated yet! I'm getting really really curious!

Part of me hopes I get the stila lip glaze, because I haven't ever tried one...but I've seen so many people who hate them and complain that they're overly sticky, that I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like them anyway.

I'm really hoping for the Cherie Blossom...I love Harvey Prince! UPDATE MY BOX PLEASE, BB!


Mine hasn't updated either. 






Bah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about that, but it does make me feel a little bit better to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 10, 2014)

> I was really curious about the big easy after last month and went to the Benefit counter to try it out. Â It was definitely a lot heavier coverage than my Dr. Jart BB and man was it hard to wash off! Â I use the LUSH 9-5 face wash and I had to do two passes to get the Big Easy off my face. Â I could see it being great for outdoor events or summer when I don't want to worry about streaking or my makeup melting. Â Overall it seemed more like a foundation than a BB. Â I was also sad that they couldn't give me a sample to try at home. Â I never know how something will work for me until I apply it myself. Â


 Try ulta, they had tons of them


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

The Birchbox Facebook page is so ridiculous. I haven't looked at it in a while but just made the mistake of going there to see if they said anything about boxes updating... I want to comment on sooooo many things but must hold back the snarkiness!


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about that, but it does make me feel a little bit better to know I'm not the only one!
Hahahha, likewise.  I thought I was the only one.  I literally just got my shipping email too.  They can hurry up and update my box page now!


----------



## splash79 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm pretty indifferent about my box this month.  I was really hoping for The Balm blush, but kind of knew I wasn't going to get it.  I don't mind getting perfume, but I think I've received a perfume in every box I've received, so I may change my profile because it's becoming overkill.  I'm willing to try the Supergoop, but I have oily skin and am concerned it will be too greasy.  The Curl Keeper stuff makes me laugh, since my hair is basically stick straight with a tiny bit of wave at the ends.  No opinion on the eye liner and the Jergens I can pick up anywhere.

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume - 100 ml
 589
$120.00Ships Free

Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
 2118
$42.00Ships Free

Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper - 100 ml
 3071
$10.00Ships Free

INIKA Certified Organic Eye Liner
 77
$20.00Ships Free
More Options Available

JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream
$0.00


----------



## LadyK (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Birchbox Facebook page is so ridiculous. I haven't looked at it in a while but just made the mistake of going there to see if they said anything about boxes updating...

I want to comment on sooooo many things but must hold back the snarkiness!
Wow, you're not kidding.


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (Mar 10, 2014)

So I'd been contemplating getting a second box pretty much all winter so I finally went through with it! For some reason I received my new "second account box" (1st month getting it) 2 days ago and it's a March box! My page still hasn't updated though - still has a pic of a box and says you're first box will be shipping soon. Although, I didn't get theBalm blush in my 1st box it looks like I'll be getting it in my primary box 

Here's what was in the March box for my new second account:
--Beauty Protector - Protect &amp; Detangle --COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face --Gilchrist &amp; Soames - London Collection Body Lotion --Harvey Prince - Cherie Blossom Lifestyle extra: --Tea Forte - Minteas Ghiradelli Cherry Tango Square Pretty happy with this first month's box for my 2nd account. Mainly b/c of the BP and the Harvey Prince which smells a lot like the Victoria's Secret "Victoria" spray but better. Usually not too excited about "lifestyle extras" but LOVE these little Tea Forte Minteas!! It's a full size little tin of them - really cool product and they taste pretty good too.
Here's what's showing up for my primary account's March box (BB #28): --Air Repair Rescue Balm --Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo --theBalm How 'Bout Them Apples? --CLEAN Cotton T-shirt perfume --Jergens BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream   Although I was hoping for a box with any of the Jurlique products, Caudalie, etc. AND theBalm blush, I have to say I'm happy with my main box just because of the Air Repair &amp; the blush.  
Anyone else get either one of these boxes and like/dislike particular products? Also, what do you all who have gotten the blush and tried it out think about it?


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine hasn't updated and I haven't gotten a shipping email! Ugh.. Hurry up, birchbox!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

> Mine hasn't updated and I haven't gotten a shipping email! Ugh.. Hurry up, birchbox!


 I know! I'm getting impatient. I've actually never had my box NOT update right at 6 am on the 10th. Do they just update as they're shipped..?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about that, but it does make me feel a little bit better to know I'm not the only one!
Hahahha, likewise.  I thought I was the only one.  I literally just got my shipping email too.  They can hurry up and update my box page now!

I haven't even gotten shipping! BB, have you forgotten about me? Oh well...lesson in patience, I guess!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

My main account's box has shipped, but I still see February's items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wish they'd update all the boxes at the same time/around the same time &lt;/3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine hasn't updated and I haven't gotten a shipping email! Ugh.. Hurry up, birchbox!

I know! I'm getting impatient.
I've actually never had my box NOT update right at 6 am on the 10th. Do they just update as they're shipped..? I don't know, but mine tends to update later than everyone else's fairly often...drives me mad!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

LOL I just got two emails from Birchbox within 5 minutes asking me to resubscribe on one of my accounts. I think this is a sign I should go for a third box!


----------



## brio444 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow.  I like my box a bit more now.  To make up for the repeat supergoop, I got 100 points AND a free month.  Unexpected!


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay -- this is one of my boxes!  I really like the color of the Stila and the Supergoop tube is bigger than I expected it to be.
My dream box...


----------



## angienharry (Mar 10, 2014)

> Have we seen any TheBalm in a box yet? As in what size or whatnot is coming in the boxes? I am super curious!


 I got my boxes today!!!!


Spoiler



Box 1



Box 2


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2014)

> Have we seen any TheBalm in a box yet? As in what size or whatnot is coming in the boxes? I am super curious!


 Someone posted it a few pages back. It's so cute like the hot mama and the Mary Lou samples!


----------



## AnAmericanGirl2 (Mar 10, 2014)

I LOVED the Agave!


----------



## Swtnsarah (Mar 10, 2014)

Everyone is in love with this Harvey Prince perfume! It must be amazing, I'll definitely give this one a try!


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got my boxes today!!!! Box 1



Box 2


  

TheBalm is SO cute!!! I doubt it will be in my welcome box this month..but a girl can dream!


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 10, 2014)

I just got an email that birchbox sent me the wrong tracking number and I have a newone shipping from newgistics?  anyone else?


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email that birchbox sent me the wrong tracking number and I have a newone shipping from newgistics?  anyone else?
Yup I got that too.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 10, 2014)

My first account has updated.  I'm happy with my box!  I'm not a huge fan of Jurlique, but I don't think I've tried these specific products so I'm going to keep an open mind and give them a try.  I have been pleasantly surprised in the past with products I wasn't thrilled to receive and ended up loving them after I tried them, so who knows? 

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30

Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion

Obliphica Treatment Hair Serum

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream

Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango

I rejoined on my 2nd account after a few months hiatus, but didn't rejoin until a couple days ago, so it still show's Novembers shipping.  I hope it ships soon!  I really do like the box I'm getting on my 1st account this month, but I hope my 2nd box isn't a dup.  I wont be upset if it is, I just like to try a lot of different products - the more the merrier!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 10, 2014)

My box:





I emailed BB this AM as the Supergoop is a dupe for me.  They already wrote back and credited my account 100 points!  Score!

Now to gamble and get a second box?  Or be good and save money?  I was bad last week and spent lots o' money! Darn enablers thread!


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb67

I'm getting box 67 and i'm excited!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Balm has the cutest samples!  I received the Marylou Manizer in a previous box.  I don't use that type of product, so I gave it to a friend, but it was the cutest thing!  I wouldn't mind getting the blush in my 2nd box.  Or an eyeliner.  I also wouldn't mind receiving the Jergens BB body product I see in some of the boxes posted here.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb67

I'm getting box 67 and i'm excited!
that's my dream box! lucky girl!


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 10, 2014)

Lovin Everything in my box &lt;3


----------



## ChemLady (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box:





I emailed BB this AM as the Supergoop is a dupe for me.  They already wrote back and credited my account 100 points!  Score!

Now to gamble and get a second box?  Or be good and save money?  I was bad last week and spent lots o' money! Darn enablers thread!
I'm getting this box as well! I really hope I like that Jergens BB cream because I am getting it in the Target Beauty Box I ordered lol. 

One thing that bothers me though is the Birchbox extras/finds. I know that they say that they don't take the place of one of the samples, but when I looked back through my account, every single time I've gotten a find I've only had 4 samples in the box (5 products total). For boxes without the find, it's been 5 samples. I am a bit bummed because I would much rather have the 5 higher end products!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lovin Everything in my box &lt;3




this box looks like a lot of fun. i'm excited about it!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChemLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting this box as well! I really hope I like that Jergens BB cream because I am getting it in the Target Beauty Box I ordered lol. 

One thing that bothers me though is the Birchbox extras/finds. I know that they say that they don't take the place of one of the samples, but when I looked back through my account, every single time I've gotten a find I've only had 4 samples in the box (5 products total). For boxes without the find, it's been 5 samples. I am a bit bummed because I would much rather have the 5 higher end products!
Hooray box twin!

Haha I have the BB cream coming in the Target box too.  I figured since the Birchbox one is getting here first I will try that and if I do not like it trade or give away the one that comes in the Target box!

Wow that is so true about the "finds/extras." It has been a long time since I had a 6 item box.  I am jealous of all those 7 item boxes this month!  But since I got 100 points for my box already this month (dupe product) I cannot complain too much.  And I said as long as I got the eyeliner I will be happy so, here is hoping my Super good and Grand Central beauty find good homes! lol


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Got one of my boxes today. I think it's the earliest ever! Pie is adorable. The blush is about the diameter of a quarter. I did notice that there are a couple of small scratches on the surface of it, though. I'll disinfect before using, but do you think it's worth mentioning to them? Kind of makes me wish they had an overwrap of some sort ...


----------



## Cathie (Mar 10, 2014)

Just sent BB an email about a dupe sample of Supergoop..i hate that stuff..hoping for points!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

My box still hasn't updated and I don't know if I should just let it go and be surprised, or e-mail them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> DECISIONS!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got one of my boxes today. I think it's the earliest ever! Pie is adorable. The blush is about the diameter of a quarter.

I did notice that there are a couple of small scratches on the surface of it, though. I'll disinfect before using, but do you think it's worth mentioning to them? Kind of makes me wish they had an overwrap of some sort ...
Surface markings seem to be common with theBalm samples in general.  There was a powder product (I forget which one) that appeared to have a fingerprint in a lot of the samples, but my guess is that it was just the way the closed package was handled.  The magnet probably pressed against the powder in that case.  I don't know what could have happened in this instance, but as long as it wasn't flipped open and smeared all over the inside of the box, I would think that it should be fine.  I had a lip pencil and a lip balm with the tops completely off upon arrival in different boxes, and those were messes that I *did* email them about because it was just icky reaching into the box and coming out with a handful of goo (and shortly after the lip balm mess, they started using pillow packs for small items, so I think that was a bit of an epidemic that they didn't even realize would happen until people like me contacted them, but I think these samples are fine.  Most of our samples don't have overwraps, after all, and we still use them.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 10, 2014)

Trying to decide whether or not to get a second box... or to not push my luck!  Choices.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Birchbox Facebook page is so ridiculous. I haven't looked at it in a while but just made the mistake of going there to see if they said anything about boxes updating...

I want to comment on sooooo many things but must hold back the snarkiness!
I was looking at their facebook page earlier and OH MY GOD.  I know I'm not always farting rainbows but holy crap.  Especially the one talking about bloggers getting better stuff.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box still hasn't updated and I don't know if I should just let it go and be surprised, or e-mail them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> DECISIONS!
Be patient. Maybe it means you are getting the 7 item box!!!! LOL. I am sure it will update soon. Last month, my box did not update until almost midnight of the 10th.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My two boxes, annoyed to get the coola, because I already got it on that account (was the broken glass box) and they promised they wouldn't send dupes of the items from the original box, I made a point of asking specifically :/ Other than that, excited to get two of the Air repair so I can keep it in two different places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thebalm YAY!!!!









Your boxes are amazing!

After having both accounts for over 2 years (and one over 3) I have finally managed to get in some group where I get a majority of the new products on both accounts. Sometimes it leads to overlap (like the vinosource and air repair) but I usually don't mind since they tend to be new products.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 63.  Nothing I'm super pumped about receiving, but I will use everything.  I also find that with Birchbox, the products I feel least excited about at first tend to be the ones that I like the best in the end.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 10, 2014)

i really want the tray and the discovery dash manna stuff, but i want to wait for the 100 points they will give for the supergoop repeat.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Surface markings seem to be common with theBalm samples in general.Â  There was a powder product (I forget which one) that appeared to have a fingerprint in a lot of the samples, but my guess is that it was just the way the closed package was handled.Â  The magnet probably pressed against the powder in that case.Â  I don't know what could have happened in this instance, but as long as it wasn't flipped open and smeared all over the inside of the box, I would think that it should be fine.Â  I had a lip pencil and a lip balm with the tops completely off upon arrival in different boxes, and those were messes that I *did* email them about because it was just icky reaching into the box and coming out with a handful of goo (and shortly after the lip balm mess, they started using pillow packs for small items, so I think that was a bit of an epidemic that they didn't even realize would happen until people like me contacted them, but I think these samples are fine.Â  Most of our samples don't have overwraps, after all, and we still use them.Â


 Thanks for the advice. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## kira685 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 39 for me. 

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Nelson J Argan Oil Shampoo

Air Repair Rescue Balm

Gilchrist and Soames Lotion

Ghiradelli Chocolate

Cool. I've wanted one of the various candles BB has sent out forever. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the shampoo. It's a moisturizing shampoo for dry, damaged hair, and I have oily hair that's in pretty good shape. That's even listed on my profile. I'm a little afraid to try it because my hair is really fine and weighs down easily, but I won't write it off just yet.
*I got that shampoo too, and also have oily hair.. I hated it, and I'm honestly super easy going with shampoos. My hair still felt dirty afterwards (I've used phyto and other no foam shampoos, so I wasn't unfamiliar with the process) and I swear my scalp was itchy for the next few days. I think I should just stay away argan oil because I had a similar experience with organix argan oil. I tossed both immediately. And by tossed, I mean into my roommates bathroom lol*

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine is sad too..



Spoiler



Your March Products   

 Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum 2118 
$42.00 Ships Free


   

 Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 3721 
$9.95 Ships Free
More Options Available   

 INIKA Certified Organic Eye Liner 77 
$20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available   

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm  2 
$12.00 Ships Free
  

 Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion 15 
$16.00 Ships Free
  

 Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango  3 
$0.00

*I'm getting the same box too and am not a fan of Supergoop usually (rarely get a product that works with my oily skin), and a friend gave me a bunch of the MIghty Tea and I wasn't a fan of the packaging.. there'd be pieces of thread floating in my tea! Eyeliner is always welcome in my world, and I like that the sharpener is included. I'll never throw out chocolate but definitely not my first choice flavorwise lol. I've been hearing good things about the lotion and balm. Like usual, it's kind of a meh month but I like that I'm getting new brands to try. I'm curious to see how the eyeliner holds up for me, since I can basically only use waterproof - everything else ends up everywhere else lol*


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was looking at their facebook page earlier and OH MY GOD.  I know I'm not always farting rainbows but holy crap.  Especially the one talking about bloggers getting better stuff.
I saw that too. I guess my thought is if you are that unhappy stop your subscription. I almost think they need to block the person that made those comments because they were completely untrue.  Maybe someone should refer her here to see that it isn't everyone getting awesome stuff but her lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Checked the app just now for my march box, and it's entirely moisturizers! wtf :|
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 This is what I'm getting &amp; I'm pretty disappointed. Hopefully next month is better.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

I want to have the new gift with purchase tray so badly!  It is so cute and so useful!  Wonder how quickly it will go after it is posted tomorrow.


----------



## Miche (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I have box 1. 

Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 

Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 2 oz.

Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion

stila lip glaze - 1.5 ml 

Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango

I am just not thrilled.  How many months in a row am I going to get tea?  I know some people love it, but I am not an adventurous tea drinker.  The only think that I am excited about is the stilla.  It seems like every month I am so jealous of other people's boxes.  I tried changing up my profile today - so fingers crossed that I will love next month.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to have the new gift with purchase tray so badly!  It is so cute and so useful!  Wonder how quickly it will go after it is posted tomorrow.





Omg.  That is beautiful.  I need it.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 10, 2014)

> I saw that too. I guess my thought is if you are that unhappy stop your subscription. I almost think they need to block the person that made those comments because they were completely untrue.Â  Maybe someone should refer her here to see that it isn't everyone getting awesome stuff but her lol.


 I think some people have really odd ideas of what Birchbox really is. It's not a magic makeup fairy that knows exactly what your hearts desire is. I want to reply on the FB page but I am afraid of what I might say. Has anyone gotten their Inka eyeliners yet? What color did you get? I would love green, anything but black.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 10, 2014)

Question: How long is the YEARLY99 code good for? I don't know if I should snap it up now or if it would be okay for me to wait a little longer.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 10, 2014)

YEARLY99 is good through 11:59pm on 3/10 according to the emails.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 10, 2014)

> I think some people have really odd ideas of what Birchbox really is. It's not a magic makeup fairy that knows exactly what your hearts desire is. I want to reply on the FB page but I am afraid of what I might say. Has anyone gotten their Inka eyeliners yet? What color did you get? I would love green, anything but black.


 Sometimes with subscription boxes people aren't happy unless they are unhappy. My boxes aren't a perfect fit for me but I'll either try it, gift it or trash it. If I want something that is perfect for me I'll go buy it in the store. If your sub makes you as unhappy as some of those people then they need to cancel.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Mar 10, 2014)

My box is shipping usps.com parcel. Wonder how long it will take. This is a first for me. Getting box 63. Fine by me!


----------



## splash79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Something or someone keeps changing my box preferences.  I was playing around with my profile earlier and noticed, on the question "I can never have too many", makeup was the only thing that wasn't checked.  Considering that the main reason I subscribed was to get makeup, I thought that was odd, but I checked it and went on with my day.  

Well, I decided to edit my preferences again just now and noticed that nail polishes is now unchecked, when it had been checked a couple of hours ago.  Additionally, organic products and products for my home have been checked and I have no interest in either of those.  Has anyone else noticed that their profile preferences have been altered?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question: How long is the YEARLY99 code good for? I don't know if I should snap it up now or if it would be okay for me to wait a little longer.


Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YEARLY99 is good through 11:59pm on 3/10 according to the emails.
What is it for? I don't think I got that email!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 10, 2014)

Weirdo tracking for me. I got my shipping notice and the message that my box was born yesterday, with an in-transit status. When I checked today, it's the same message, with information for package 2 located below. Package 2 has the same tracking number, but the status states not received. Weird.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 10, 2014)

> Weirdo tracking for me. I got my shipping notice and the message that my box was born yesterday, with an in-transit status. When I checked today, it's the same message, with information for package 2 located below. Package 2 has the same tracking number, but the status states not received. Weird.


 I got the same thing but then the next day it updated to the correct shipping info.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YEARLY99 is good through 11:59pm on 3/10 according to the emails.
Thanks! But OMG now I need to impulsively decide in about an hour and a half. NOOOO, there was sleep that I needed!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 10, 2014)

I am not thrilled with my box, but there are so many great ones this month. I ended up sending myself a 3 month gift sub again. We will see what happens. LOL


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 10, 2014)

> > It makes me sad seeing everyone post their boxes. Mine hasn't updated from February yet for some reason and the app just tells me my box will ship by the tenth. It isn't a new sub or anything so I don't see why it hasn't switched over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> The box contents don't updateÂ until your box is ready to be shipped.Â  It's happened to me a few times in the past that I just have a box that goes out at the end of the process, but it has always been updated by the next day, at the latest.Â  I also remembered that I ordered the polish "extra" (I was so excited that they had an extra I could use, I couldn't resist!) and wondered if that might be the reason I'm still waiting for one of mine to update this month.


 I got my box three days ago and still no update. Bah. Guess they're giving me time to try my products before reviewing. I'm really just curious to see what my second box contains.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 10, 2014)

> Try ulta, they had tons of them


 I'm going semi-off-topic! I went to my Ulta tonight to check out their Benefit products (specifically the big easy); the salesperson said that the Ulta chain is sporadically releasing The Big Easy throughout the month of March, and my stores launch was this Friday. She signed me up for an appointment time for a discounted brow shaping, plus a full consultation to match my skin tone and a gift bag of products because its their "Launch Day".... So if anyone has an Ulta near them, find out when their launch is!!


----------



## gingerneko (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimmist13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm mad at myself for spending money on the it's potent eye cream. It did nothing for my under eye circles and kinda burned my eyes. And it was super greasy feeling.

Ooh! Good to know. Thank you so much! 
Same here. I'm going back to my Miracle Worker until I find the Holy Grail of undereye creams.


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 10, 2014)

I am not sure what # box this is, the one that shows the samples is still closed for me, but I am getting 6 items, which really makes up for ipsy only getting 4 this month.  



Spoiler



Your March Products


  



Jurlique Rose Hand Cream 4.3oz 19 $49.00
Ships Free
 



Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet 11 $39.00
Ships Free
 



Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2 $12.00
Ships Free
 



theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ 2 $32.00
Ships Free
 



Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus Moisturising Cream Mask $40.00
Ships Free
 



Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango 3


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 10, 2014)

Yearly99 is an annual subscription for $99, and you get 99 points. The math is compared over on the promo thread.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone having trouble with the site right now? My March box still hasn't loaded and I keep trying to load the box page and it never loads. Tried the site in a different browser and it won't load at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to think positive and hope that means my box is getting updated lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> Anyone having trouble with the site right now? My March box still hasn't loaded and I keep trying to load the box page and it never loads. Tried the site in a different browser and it won't load at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to think positive and hope that means my box is getting updated lol lain:


 Same here! Hoping its updating!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

Ugh, still showing February!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, still showing February!
UGHHHH ME TOO &lt;/3


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 11, 2014)

My second account isn't scheduled to ship until the 17th and my third isn't shipping until the 20th... and both aren't loading because I just recently reactivated them. Please just let me know what I'm getting Birchbox!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Did anyone post about the March Gift w/Purchase yet?? The "Diamond Organizer Tray"






This is MUCH more up my alley than some of the stuff in the past. I'm obsessed with organizing and this is SO stinkin' cute! Can't wait to put in an order with my points I've been saving up!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Birchbox Facebook page is so ridiculous. I haven't looked at it in a while but just made the mistake of going there to see if they said anything about boxes updating...

I want to comment on sooooo many things but must hold back the snarkiness!
I was looking at their facebook page earlier and OH MY GOD.  I know I'm not always farting rainbows but holy crap.  Especially the one talking about bloggers getting better stuff.

I went through and reported all of her very unhelpful comments on other people's posts as spam, because at this point she is just trolling.

I totally get that not everyone is going to like birchbox and that's fine, but getting mad and spamming anyone who has a question or comment on facebook is just rude/crazy internet nonsense.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I went through and reported all of her very unhelpful comments on other people's posts as spam, because at this point she is just trolling. I totally get that not everyone is going to like birchbox and that's fine, but getting mad and spamming anyone who has a question or comment on facebook is just rude/crazy internet nonsense.


 I almost wish I had FB just so I can see what this girl is saying... Sounds like a very miserable person, IMO...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

> I almost wish I had FB just so I can see what this girl is saying... Sounds like a very miserable person, IMO...


 I can promise you the crap on there gets old fast bahah! I try time post something positive on there once a month to balance it out.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone who was sent the wrong tracking info, did Birchbox update to the correct tracking on your account? I think mine is wrong but I haven't received an email saying so yet.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine is still saying it is incorrect and I haven't gotten an updated email.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 11, 2014)

> Did anyone post about the March Gift w/Purchase yet?? The "Diamond Organizer Tray"
> 
> 
> 
> This is MUCH more up my alley than some of the stuff in the past. I'm obsessed with organizing and this is SO stinkin' cute! Can't wait to put in an order with my points I've been saving up!


 I NEED this!!! Gah, OK you guys have convinced me to keep my subscription. Especially since with the reviews it'll end up only being about $5/6 a month. I found someone to trade that face spotlight with, so I'm in a significantly better mood about it all, haha. Thanks, girls, for helping to switch my awful mood around this morning. No more Baby Jane for now!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm getting box 30, not the best, not the worst. I was really hoping to get the Balm product. Maybe next month will be more exciting.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 11, 2014)

Does tracking update slower if it's Newgistics? This is my first time with Birchbox shipping it via Newgistics. My tracking still shows that "info is not available at this time/try again later" when I click through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 11, 2014)

> Did anyone post about the March Gift w/Purchase yet?? The "Diamond Organizer Tray"
> 
> 
> 
> This is MUCH more up my alley than some of the stuff in the past. I'm obsessed with organizing and this is SO stinkin' cute! Can't wait to put in an order with my points I've been saving up!


 Oh my gosh I saw this earlier, I wonder what the price point on this will be? I love this color! So cute!!! Will using your points count toward the price? I have $20 in points to use so far. ----yes I had two tracking numbers, but it has corrected itself , It shows my box going from TN to IN, and now it will have to go back past TN to AL to reach me.... Such a waste of fuel.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

OT, but I know you ladies will know.. on the buy, sell, trade forum in "subscription box swaps", can you only post subscription box items there? i have several things i'd like to trade off that aren't subscription box (nail polish my mom has bought me, full size LORAC eyeshadow singles that i got with a set).


----------



## starr5747 (Mar 11, 2014)

Question-- what is the best way to get two boxes?? Do you gift the second to yourself? I would like to get 2 boxes a month but want to do it the best way!! Thanks!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question-- what is the best way to get two boxes?? Do you gift the second to yourself? I would like to get 2 boxes a month but want to do it the best way!! Thanks!
I referred myself, personally.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 11, 2014)

I did 2! One was on a gift card for a 3 month sub. Then I redubbed and was going to cancel both after last months punishment box. I'm glad I didn't because the boxes this month more than make up for it.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine FINALLY updated and meh.  Not the -worst- box, but there were so many boxes that were better.  On the bright side I didn't get tea or the stila gloss which I don't like.  Box 60:

COOLA tinted matte SPF 30

Vasanti Brighten Up

Air Repair Rescue Balm

CLEAN Cotton T-Shirt Eau de Parfum

Jergens BB Body cream.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trying to decide whether or not to get a second box... or to not push my luck!  Choices.
Me too! Oh so tempted.....


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone post about the March Gift w/Purchase yet?? The "Diamond Organizer Tray"







This is MUCH more up my alley than some of the stuff in the past. I'm obsessed with organizing and this is SO stinkin' cute! Can't wait to put in an order with my points I've been saving up!

The Manna Kadar Sheer Glo lotion is the Discovery Dash  $14 for 24 hours


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

My box updated on my 2nd account! COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream Three dupes but I'm excited for theBalm &amp; the BP spray! I think I might go for it &amp; get a third box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 11, 2014)

> My box updated on my 2nd account! COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream Three dupes but I'm excited for theBalm &amp; the BP spray! I think I might go for it &amp; get a third box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same on my late-updating 2nd box! So excited for the blush and actually the jergens, I've been curious since I saw a commercial for it lol! Air Repair I'm also getting on my main account, coola I got last month on my main account but it will get used. BP spray I got in one of my boxes last year, bought a full size, recently traded for one and got one in a pick two, I'm BP spray rich lol!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 11, 2014)

For those that are having problems with the Newgistics tracking, try pasting the tracking number into the USPS tracking site. Yesterday, when I could track on the app, it had my box farther along than clicking the number in the email because it had been handed off to USPS. Unfortunately, now I have a different problem. Mine was marked at delivered yesterday, but I didn't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> Same on my late-updating 2nd box! So excited for the blush and actually the jergens, I've been curious since I saw a commercial for it lol! Air Repair I'm also getting on my main account, coola I got last month on my main account but it will get used. BP spray I got in one of my boxes last year, bought a full size, recently traded for one and got one in a pick two, I'm BP spray rich lol!


 Hahaha not a bad thing to be stocked up on! I just ran out of mine so I'm pumped to have another travel sized one coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess Im just going to be surprised this month since birchbox can't seem to get it together, lol. Still can't see my box and it still hasn't shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least one of my ipsy bags will be here today!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 11, 2014)

Can someone give me the details on the new GWP and the discovery dash item? I don't know where to find the information on those items.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone give me the details on the new GWP and the discovery dash item? I don't know where to find the information on those items.
All I see is this post on their FB page:

"Tomorrow we're announcing not one but TWO seriously sweet offers in the Birchbox Shop: 1) Our monthly gift with purchase (this diamond organizer tray) and 2) Our March Discovery Dash (Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in all three shades)! And TONIGHT ONLY you can win BOTH! To enter, like this post and tell us: Which of your favorite brands will you be stashing in this too-cute organizer? Winner will be notified at 8 a.m. ET on 3/11/14. (birchbox.com/rules)"

With the pic that's been floating around this thread.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/manna-cosmetics-sheer-glow?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Current_Women_Non_Sub&amp;utm_campaign=031114_W_NS_DD&amp;utm_content=Prod

They don't have the tray up though


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Also:

"Ever since the Olsens have been old enough to vote, weâ€™ve been trying to mimic their perfectly dewy, so-healthy-it-glows skin"

Gross. The Olsen twins should be celebrated as accomplished businesswomen, but considering Mary Kate had an eating disorder, that is one thing that will guarantee not give you "so-healthy-it-glows skin".

We should celebrate what women do, not what they look like. Birchbox should know better than to advance that narrative.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 11, 2014)

For those of you who get more than one box - do you have to use another email address or does it matter? I know that with LBB, I had to use a different email address. SO tempted to get a second box!

Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 11, 2014)

> For those of you who get more than one box - do you have to use another email address or does it matter? I know that with LBB, I had to use a different email address. SO tempted to get a second box! Thanks!


 It won't let you sign up for 2 accounts with the same e-mail address.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2014)

> For those of you who get more than one box - do you have to use another email address or does it matter? I know that with LBB, I had to use a different email address. SO tempted to get a second box! Thanks!


 Different email address. Everything else -- CC card, address, name -- can be the same.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It won't let you sign up for 2 accounts with the same e-mail address.


Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Different email address. Everything else -- CC card, address, name -- can be the same.
Thank you! Think I'm going to take the plunge and get that second box!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my box. It sat in the mailbox all night because my dad didn't look in the back. Bozo. lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 11, 2014)

I got the Movie Star and Birchbox Love Manna Kadar lotions.  I've been fixating on the Armani Fluid sheers so maybe these will kill that urge.  I also got the Inika Light Reflecting lotion as a bonus buy.

Now, I'm going to go pull out the few liquid highlighters I already own so I can convince myself I now have enough



.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 11, 2014)

> I got the Movie Star and Birchbox Love Manna Kadar lotions.Â  I've been fixating on the Armani Fluid sheers so maybe these will kill that urge.Â  I also got the Inika Light Reflecting lotion as a bonus buy. Now, I'm going to go pull out the few liquid highlighters I already own so I can convince myself I now have enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 Omg. I love the Armani liquid sheers. I have some samples from when I bought foundation there.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also:

"Ever since the Olsens have been old enough to vote, weâ€™ve been trying to mimic their perfectly dewy, so-healthy-it-glows skin"

Gross. The Olsen twins should be celebrated as accomplished businesswomen, but considering Mary Kate had an eating disorder, that is one thing that will guarantee not give you "so-healthy-it-glows skin".

We should celebrate what women do, not what they look like. Birchbox should know better than to advance that narrative. 

Considering it's a beauty (and lifestyle) subscription I'm not surprised they're celebrating "what women look like." I didn't feel as if that statement had any implied sexism and in my opinion not many people will make the connection between Mary Kate Olsen and eating disorders anymore. Wasn't that years ago? Women can be beautiful AND successful in business, I don't think it's one or the other.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also:

"Ever since the Olsens have been old enough to vote, weâ€™ve been trying to mimic their perfectly dewy, so-healthy-it-glows skin"

Gross. The Olsen twins should be celebrated as accomplished businesswomen, but considering Mary Kate had an eating disorder, that is one thing that will guarantee not give you "so-healthy-it-glows skin".

We should celebrate what women do, not what they look like. Birchbox should know better than to advance that narrative. 
I have to disagree for reasons similar to @Jeaniney - since birchbox is a beauty service, makeup and skin care tips are always a given - and to me it makes sense because they're well known in fashion. However, since it's a lifestyle subscription, I think that *what they do* should be celebrated as well. I don't think Mary Kate should be pigeon holed for having an eating disorder at one point in time, or have it mean that she's "less beautiful" in some way. I think it's a sensitive subject that she shouldn't be slammed for, anyway.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey all -- let's not denigrate women for falling prey to some serious body image pressures we all deal with every.single.day. Having an eating disorder does not make you an unworthy person. Indeed, suffering from one and being able to fight everyday to overcome it I imagine is quite the feat. I find it so sad to see women breaking other women down. It may be corny, but we need to stick together -- it's still tough out there. Although I'm currently not subscribed to BB, what I love about it is the awesome women power feeling I get from it. Two women created a new industry and changed the beauty market. That's awesome. Let's keep this space just as lady friendly!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL when I track my box now, it says: "Received"... and then it says "Your package has not yet been received." 

I think my box has multiple personalities or something lol


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL when I track my box now, it says: "Received"... and then it says "Your package has not yet been received." 

I think my box has multiple personalities or something lol


Mine says the same thing. I think they are having issues with their tracking numbers this month it seems like.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to disagree for reasons similar to @Jeaniney - since birchbox is a beauty service, makeup and skin care tips are always a given - and to me it makes sense because they're well known in fashion. However, since it's a lifestyle subscription, I think that *what they do* should be celebrated as well. I don't think Mary Kate should be pigeon holed for having an eating disorder at one point in time, or have it mean that she's "less beautiful" in some way. I think it's a sensitive subject that she shouldn't be slammed for, anyway.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Considering it's a beauty (and lifestyle) subscription I'm not surprised they're celebrating "what women look like." I didn't feel as if that statement had any implied sexism and in my opinion not many people will make the connection between Mary Kate Olsen and eating disorders anymore. Wasn't that years ago? Women can be beautiful AND successful in business, I don't think it's one or the other.

Okay, I wrote this on their wall as well, since people missed my main point

Mary Kate announced she had anorexia around 2004, which was around the same time she would've been old enough to vote. Physical symptoms of anorexia include rough, dry skin that is gaunt in appearance and at extreme weights, light downy hairs covering the person to keep them warm. So if she had anorexia at the time she was 18, her skin would not have been "so-healthy-it-glows" because she would've been 1) very ill and 2) photoshopped to look like she was healthy and perfect even when she was ill.

My point was that we shouldn't be advancing a narrative in which we trick women into thinking they'll look ~perfect~ through makeup. I don't know why y'all like makeup,  but personally, for me and many of my friends, it's just because it's fun, a form of self-expression, and I like putting sparkly stuff on my face so I don't appreciate singular attributions about why "women buy makeup" when I and people I know follow a different reasoning. 

The Olsens are admirable because they're successful businesswomen, which is why other women should aspire to be like them. Not because they're beautiful and have perfect skin, especially when it is in fact NOT perfect and part of the media lie. That was my point.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey all -- let's not denigrate women for falling prey to some serious body image pressures we all deal with every.single.day. H*aving an eating disorder does not make you an unworthy person.* Indeed, suffering from one and being able to fight everyday to overcome it I imagine is quite the feat.

*I find it so sad to see women breaking other women down.* It may be corny, but we need to stick together -- it's still tough out there. Although I'm currently not subscribed to BB, what I love about it is the awesome women power feeling I get from it. Two women created a new industry and changed the beauty market. That's awesome. Let's keep this space just as lady friendly!
????

_where did you get this from what i said._


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

I checked the FAQ but didn't see this... are you supposed to be able to track your box through the iPhone app? I click on my box, and it opens up to the products that are in the box, but I don't see anyway to actually track it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Okay, I wrote this on their wall as well, since people missed my main point

Mary Kate announced she had anorexia around 2004, which was around the same time she would've been old enough to vote. Physical symptoms of anorexia include rough, dry skin that is gaunt in appearance and at extreme weights, light downy hairs covering the person to keep them warm. So if she had anorexia at the time she was 18, her skin would not have been "so-healthy-it-glows" because she would've been 1) very ill and 2) photoshopped to look like she was healthy and perfect even when she was ill.

*My point was that we shouldn't be advancing a narrative in which we trick women into thinking they'll look ~perfect~ through makeup. I don't know why y'all like makeup,  but personally, for me and many of my friends, it's just because it's fun, a form of self-expression, and I like putting sparkly stuff on my face so I don't appreciate singular attributions about why "women buy makeup" when I and people I know follow a different reasoning. *

The Olsens are admirable because they're successful businesswomen, which is why other women should aspire to be like them. Not because they're beautiful and have perfect skin. That was my point.
Well, she has a sister, and they're generally lumped together as a "duo" so I don't think birchbox was counting down the days to when she announced she was going in to treatment before writing up that little quip. Also, nobody knows what Mary Kate's condition was like at the time that she went in to treatment, so there's no reason lump her in to a laundry list of physical symptoms.

I think you're kind of reading into what birchbox is saying in that blurb - they've always promoted makeup/beauty tips and i don't think they're going to stop any time soon.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, she has a sister, and they're generally lumped together as a "duo" so I don't think birchbox was counting down the days to when she announced she was going in to treatment before writing up that little quip. Also, nobody knows what Mary Kate's condition was like at the time that she went in to treatment, so there's no reason lump her in to a laundry list of physical symptoms.

I think you're kind of reading into what birchbox is saying in that blurb - they've always promoted makeup/beauty tips and i don't think they're going to stop any time soon.
Okay, that's fair. But it's weird they need to mention them at all, though? If it were their brand of products that'd make sense, but it seems really strange to just throw them in there and mention them and looking like them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, that's fair. But it's weird they need to mention them at all, though? If it were their brand of products that'd make sense, but it seems really strange to just throw them in there and mention them and looking like them.
They do that regularly though, particularly with "celebrity " makeup, hair, etc.. The most recent one I remember was Lupita Nyong'o's makeup at the Oscars.


----------



## Wida (Mar 11, 2014)

For those that got the INIKA eyeliner this month, how is the staying power?  I have oily lids and many liners don't work on me so I'm wondering if I should even bother trying this one or if it should just go into the trade pile.  TIA!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

I have two of the Manna Kadar shimmer glo, one I bought when it first came out, and one that I got in a Wantable box. I compared the two, and decided I prefer the one I had originally...the thing is NEITHER says the shade! that's so annoying. Idk which ones I have! I'm assuming the one in my Wantable box isn't the BBLove, since that was supposed to be exclusive. &amp; I've also seen one called "Fake it" floating around on trade threads, yet I've never seen this anywhere else.

Is anyone able to direct me to a site with swatches, so I could maybe tell which ones I have?

I wish the Discovery Dash page actually let you click on the swatches and make them bigger, those tiny thumbnails aren't very helpful

ETA: at first it wouldn't let me look at the full size bottles either, now I'm thinking Paradise is the one I like, and Movie star was too bright...I'm very fair, but the nice darker shade of Paradise works for me. BB Love looks interesting, how did anyone who received it feel about it?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those that got the INIKA eyeliner this month, how is the staying power?  I have oily lids and many liners don't work on me so I'm wondering if I should even bother trying this one or if it should just go into the trade pile.  TIA!
You might try it as an undereye liner? that's how I wear my eyeliner lately.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also:

"Ever since the Olsens have been old enough to vote, weâ€™ve been trying to mimic their perfectly dewy, so-healthy-it-glows skin"

Gross. The Olsen twins should be celebrated as accomplished businesswomen, but considering Mary Kate had an eating disorder, that is one thing that will guarantee not give you "so-healthy-it-glows skin".

We should celebrate what women do, not what they look like. Birchbox should know better than to advance that narrative. 
Wow.  So 10 years later she can't be celebrated for having glowing skin? I think anyone who overcame a major struggle in life is worth celebrating.  I am the same age as Mary Kate, also had an eating disorder 10 years ago and had none of those "symptoms".  If someone wants to try to say that that puts some kind of taint on my appearance for all of time they are wrong, and I'm not photoshopped.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

The code for the GWP is, shockingly enough, â€œBBDIAMONDTRAYâ€ and it's free with a $55+ purchase.

Credit: Ramblings of a Suburban Mom

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/03/birchbox-gift-with-purchase-citrus-lane-20-off-code-more-subscription-box-deals/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow.  So 10 years later she can't be celebrated for having glowing skin? I think anyone who overcame a major struggle in life is worth celebrating.  I am the same age as Mary Kate, also had an eating disorder 10 years ago and had none of those "symptoms".  If someone wants to try to say that that puts some kind of taint on my appearance for all of time they are wrong, and I'm not photoshopped.

I'm not saying she doesn't have glowing skin now? And I'm not trying to pick a fight with you. I don't know you or your life story, so please don't make it as if I set out to personally offend you.

Also: everyone who has had a mental illness should be celebrated for overcoming it. But the fashion industry also has a history of celebrating anorexia. You're right to call me out, but that doesn't mean 100% of what I said is applicable to you either, especially when you extrapolate it in a direction it didn't go in in the first place.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2014)

What I don't get is how they could use any celebrity that's *not* Lupita Nyong'o as an example for glowing skin, because her's is insanely beautiful. (Although I guess they can't really use her to sell makeup- because she has already shared her skin secrets (oils) lol)


----------



## camel11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

????

Â 

_where did you get this from what i said._


I read your statement to not allow women with a history of eating disorders to ever be defined as something other than "woman with eating disorder" and as not being able to have glowing skin. I'm not sure Birchbox went and tracked when the public learned of their eating disorders. I'm pointing out that women are harsh on eachother. I think your statement was harsh. I'm sorry if you did not intend it as so, but I think the ED one or both or none of the sisters had was quite irrelevant and did not need to be brought into the discussion, whether you agree with me. I see this narrative always among women, and I really hate it.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I don't get is how they could use any celebrity that's *not* Lupita Nyong'o as an example for glowing skin, because her's is insanely beautiful.

(Although I guess they can't really use her to sell makeup- because she has already shared her skin secrets (oils) lol)


A) I'm glad to hear she said oils, because I'm a convert, and I hope I develop skin as pretty as hers one day. B) She can teach celebrities something about fashion. Her dresses are always flawless and I can't handle it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I don't get is how they could use any celebrity that's *not* Lupita Nyong'o as an example for glowing skin, because her's is insanely beautiful.

(Although I guess they can't really use her to sell makeup- because she has already shared her skin secrets (oils) lol)
I'd love for them to feature her in one of their videos sometime, she always has amazing skin and makeup.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have two of the Manna Kadar shimmer glo, one I bought when it first came out, and one that I got in a Wantable box. I compared the two, and decided I prefer the one I had originally...the thing is NEITHER says the shade! that's so annoying. Idk which ones I have! I'm assuming the one in my Wantable box isn't the BBLove, since that was supposed to be exclusive. &amp; I've also seen one called "Fake it" floating around on trade threads, yet I've never seen this anywhere else.

Is anyone able to direct me to a site with swatches, so I could maybe tell which ones I have?

I wish the Discovery Dash page actually let you click on the swatches and make them bigger, those tiny thumbnails aren't very helpful

ETA: at first it wouldn't let me look at the full size bottles either, now I'm thinking Paradise is the one I like, and Movie star was too bright...I'm very fair, but the nice darker shade of Paradise works for me. BB Love looks interesting, how did anyone who received it feel about it?
I was looking online for swatches prior to purchasing and they are few and far between.  I usually just Google and then select the Google images link.  The only reason I didn't go with Paradise is because I've got the NARS Orgasm illuminator, and they looked similar to me based on the limited pics I could find.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not saying she doesn't have glowing skin now? And I'm not trying to pick a fight with you. I don't know you or your life story, so please don't make it as if I set out to personally offend you.

Also: everyone who has had a mental illness should be celebrated for overcoming it. But the fashion industry also has a history of celebrating anorexia. You're right to call me out, but that doesn't mean 100% of what I said is applicable to you either, especially when you extrapolate it in a direction it didn't go in in the first place.
You said she could not possibly have had glowing skin while having an eating disorder and I say that's false, but no matter.  Her "illness" or anyone's illness does not define who they are (or were a decade ago) and it had nothing at all to do with BB's post anyway.

Most of the people we encounter everyday are dealing with some kind of internal struggle and thank god for makeup (or hell, photoshop) that they can go into the world looking like they've got it together and not wear their problems on their face.  That's worth celebrating.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 11, 2014)

Was waiting for the tray code to pull the trigger on this order.  I've never used the Incoco nail strips, but they look so pretty when other people wear them.  Might try it as an accent nail first -- I'm betting that I've got a color that will work well with them somewhere in my growing polish collection:

Subtotal $56.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, bbdiamondtray, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $3.22 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$19.22* theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ $32.00 Ordered: *1*
$32.00 Tweezerman Filemate $5.00 Ordered: *1*
$5.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00 Ordered: *1*
$10.00 IncocoÂ® Designer Collection Nail Polish Appliques $9.00 Ordered: *1*
$9.00


----------



## grayc (Mar 11, 2014)

yea; i think i'm going to go for the tray too... however; i'm getting 3 hair products... feel like i need to add something...



 Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper - 100 ml 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 TONI&amp;GUY Casual Sea Salt Texturising Spray 1 $15.00 $15.00 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 amika Obliphica Perk Up Dry Shampoo - 5.3 oz 1 $21.00 $21.00 Subtotal $56.00 Discount (Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, BBDIAMONDTRAY, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Standard) $0.00 *Grand Total* *$46.00*


----------



## inlustro (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been wanting to try the Nars primer. I've literally heard nothing but good things. At least if I can't get my skin to look nice, maybe this will make my eyeshadow look okay. Thank you!

The Smashbox primer doesn't work for me, sadly. I have a tube of the green one that's going unused right now (it does fill pores decently for me, though). I've looked into CoverFX, but I haven't tried anything yet. I might look into it more. Thanks for the recommendations!
@queenofperil The Nars oil free primer is AMAZING. Do you have a Sephora you can hit up for a free sample? I've got uber oily skin too, mostly forehead and nose. I sampled the Nars primer a while ago and it was pretty amazing.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was looking online for swatches prior to purchasing and they are few and far between.  I usually just Google and then select the Google images link.  The only reason I didn't go with Paradise is because I've got the NARS Orgasm illuminator, and they looked similar to me based on the limited pics I could find.
I've always had trouble finding anything about Manna Kadar besides her website, and BB.

You're probably right, I've never purchased anything from NARS mostly due to price point, and also the fact that I have 94819318395 similar products at this point.

Well, I think I just talked myself out of using today's Discovery Dash deal. Probably a good thing!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG- MUST.GET.DIAMOND.TRAY. That thing is too cute and who doesn't need a bazillion organizers? Hmmm....what do I need that's worth $55?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was waiting for the tray code to pull the trigger on this order.  I've never used the Incoco nail strips, but they look so pretty when other people wear them.  Might try it as an accent nail first -- I'm betting that I've got a color that will work well with them somewhere in my growing polish collection:

Subtotal $56.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, bbdiamondtray, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $3.22 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$19.22* theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢ $32.00 Ordered: *1*
$32.00 Tweezerman Filemate $5.00 Ordered: *1*
$5.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00 Ordered: *1*
$10.00 IncocoÂ® Designer Collection Nail Polish Appliques $9.00 Ordered: *1*
$9.00 
Not bad! You'll have to let us know how the full size Apples palette is!

I will have $20 in points after I review this month's box...Idk if there's enough I want right now to add up to the $55 for the tray though


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not bad! You'll have to let us know how the full size Apples palette is!

I will have $20 in points after I review this month's box...Idk if there's enough I want right now to add up to the $55 for the tray though
I would LOVE that tray, but free w/ a 55$ order doesn't seem worth it to me when I can go to Target/Wal-mart and get an organizer for 15$. I know it's not the same one, but it's still serves the same function. lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I would LOVE that tray, but free w/ a 55$ order doesn't seem worth it to me when I can go to Target/Wal-mart and get an organizer for 15$. I know it's not the same one, but it's still serves the same function. lol.


 Word. I asked bbx on their Facebook page and they said they weren't selling it separately at this time. I told them I won't be spending $55 to get a damn tray.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

????

_where did you get this from what i said._


I think it was this: "Gross. The Olsen twins should be celebrated as accomplished businesswomen, but considering Mary Kate had an eating disorder, that is one thing that will guarantee not give you "so-healthy-it-glows skin"." I think I get what you are saying-- that we are celebrating her beauty when in fact her beauty at times was probably thanks to a photo editing program, right? That is true for most celebs though isn't it? I don't think it's fair to focus so much on the fact that she once had an eating disorder. It sounds as though you're implying that she can't be beautiful b/c of it. Maybe that isn't what you're saying, but it's how it sounds... Especially when you use terms like "gross". She was beautiful before the eating disorder and she is beautiful after it, so I don't see anything wrong with referencing her glowing skin in a blurb on the site. JMO.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I would LOVE that tray, but free w/ a 55$ order doesn't seem worth it to me when I can go to Target/Wal-mart and get an organizer for 15$. I know it's not the same one, but it's still serves the same function. lol.


 I can easily DIY a tray that looks similar or identical to that one for like tops $20. Definitely not worth spending $55 to get it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

I actually like something like this... and I believe they are on clearance at Target right now:





I ended up getting one that was not divided, but had a lid, so I put makeup in it and then I got a little divided cube to put glosses, liners, mascaras and brushes in and I sit it on top of the lidded box. The lidded box I got was like the bottom box, but in chevron, and this is like the pencil box I got but in a different color.







Oh, and I "bought" a bunch of samples off of Listia, and I put them all in a Birchbox box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not bad! You'll have to let us know how the full size Apples palette is!

I will have $20 in points after I review this month's box...Idk if there's enough I want right now to add up to the $55 for the tray though
I would LOVE that tray, but free w/ a 55$ order doesn't seem worth it to me when I can go to Target/Wal-mart and get an organizer for 15$. I know it's not the same one, but it's still serves the same function. lol.


I generally hoard my points so that when there's something "splurgy" like this, I can get it without having to lay out the cash.  I was planning to get the Apple palette with my points anyway, and the $10 "cost" of the Pick 2 counts toward the $55 minimum purchase, even though you don't pay the $10.  So as I look at it, I spent $13 "extra" dollars over what I would have paid to get to the minimum purchase for the tray.  The 300 points I used included 200 from the USWeekly promo glitch.  In terms of actual money, I spent about $40 -- the $20 that went on my credit card and $20 for the sub boxes for the third 100 points -- which is a little less than the cost of the palette and the nail strips, making the file and tray free.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 11, 2014)

I got my shipping e-mail and instead of the "your Birchbox was born" message mine says "Your Birchbox was launched"  LOL.  Apparently I am receiving a rare, weaponized version of Birchbox.  Maybe launching will get it to me faster?


----------



## natashaia (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone seen the anthropologie lipstick holders? I have to have one! I think I originally saw it on a bb staffer's Instagram.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I generally hoard my points so that when there's something "splurgy" like this, I can get it without having to lay out the cash.  I was planning to get the Apple palette with my points anyway, and the $10 "cost" of the Pick 2 counts toward the $55 minimum purchase, even though you don't pay the $10.  So as I look at it, I spent $13 "extra" dollars over what I would have paid to get to the minimum purchase for the tray.  The 300 points I used included 200 from the USWeekly promo glitch.  In terms of actual money, I spent about $40 -- the $20 that went on my credit card and $20 for the sub boxes for the third 100 points -- which is a little less than the cost of the palette and the nail strips, making the file and tray free.
Yeah, after I posted that I started to go back and edit. If you're planning on purchasing 55$ of stuff anyways, then yeah, it's a good bonus. I just couldn't see, for myself, going and finding 55$ worth of products I wasn't planning on getting just to get a tray.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 11, 2014)

Should I buy the manna kadar lotion or the birchbox finds box?


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, after I posted that I started to go back and edit. If you're planning on purchasing 55$ of stuff anyways, then yeah, it's a good bonus. I just couldn't see, for myself, going and finding 55$ worth of products I wasn't planning on getting just to get a tray.

Totally makes sense.  I pass on many of the BB offers because there's nothing I want to spend the $$ on just to get the item.

I wish I had the talent some folks here have for DIY projects, but any time I've tried to make something (like the cute little drawers people make from BBs or Glossyboxes), it ends up looking like something a kindergartener would make.  To be more specific, they look like something a kindergartener who gets a "needs improvement" in "works well with hands" would make.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 11, 2014)

> I got my shipping e-mail and instead of the "your Birchbox was born" message mine says "Your Birchbox was launched" Â LOL. Â Apparently I am receiving a rare, weaponized version of Birchbox. Â Maybe launching will get it to me faster? Â :undwech:


 mine has been launched too. but it seems like it was launched on the back of a snail! i think they have both met up in indiana though! maybe having a party before they get here?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I checked the FAQ but didn't see this... are you supposed to be able to track your box through the iPhone app? I click on my box, and it opens up to the products that are in the box, but I don't see anyway to actually track it.Â


 I don't think anyone answered you yet! Lol. I use the app and there's a track option up until your box contents update. After that, I've never found a way to track it via the app.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think anyone answered you yet! Lol. I use the app and there's a track option up until your box contents update. After that, I've never found a way to track it via the app.
My app has a "track box" button by my box. But the shipping info never works. lol.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think anyone answered you yet! Lol. I use the app and there's a track option up until your box contents update. After that, I've never found a way to track it via the app.


Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My app has a "track box" button by my box. But the shipping info never works. lol.

Hmmm... my box contents did upgrade, and so now I have no tracking button...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 11, 2014)

I just made my first order on BB for the Beauty Protector spray, Juice Beauty pink lipgloss (this brand and Jouer are my HG lipgloss) Shea Terra rose hips black soap, mystery sample pack and birchbox finds box. I also used the free tray GWP code and $30 in points, I spent $45 oop.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> My app has a "track box" button by my box. But the shipping info never works. lol.


 No track box for me... It's always there before I get updated contents (but doesn't work well) and after I update the contents, when I go to boxes this is the screen I get.




Not sure if it matters, but I have the iPhone 5.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.


 Oh no! It seems like they always find some way to get you... Lol.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No track box for me... It's always there before I get updated contents (but doesn't work well) and after I update the contents, when I go to boxes this is the screen I get.




Not sure if it matters, but I have the iPhone 5.
You're right, after my box updates, it won't let me track anyone. I didn't notice because my box arrived before it updated.

OT, but do any of ya'll do the Fortune Cookie Soap Box? Is it worth the 20$ every 3 months? Seriously thinking about doing it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> You're right, after my box updates, it won't let me track anyone. I didn't notice because my box arrived before it updated. OT, but do any of ya'll do the Fortune Cookie Soap Box? Is it worth the 20$ every 3 months? Seriously thinking about doing it.


 I've never gotten it, but I got my aunt hooked on sub boxes and she loved that one. Unfortunately, she lives several hours away so I've never seen what she gets. She had to unsub since she got way too much to ever use up though. Lol.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.
if you're referring to the diamond tray, the code is BBDIAMONDTRAY


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've never gotten it, but I got my aunt hooked on sub boxes and she loved that one. Unfortunately, she lives several hours away so I've never seen what she gets. She had to unsub since she got way too much to ever use up though. Lol.
They only send it every 3 months, so I'm almost positive I could use all that by then. I'm wondering what the sample sizes are like. Because if it's enough for a 3 month supply, then I'd be crazy not to pay 20$ for it. lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're right, after my box updates, it won't let me track anyone. I didn't notice because my box arrived before it updated.

OT, but do any of ya'll do the Fortune Cookie Soap Box? Is it worth the 20$ every 3 months? Seriously thinking about doing it.
Have you checked out the thread on MUT for Fortune Cookie Soap Box? That could give you a general idea of what is included and if its worth it for you.

ETA: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140181/fortune-cookie-soap-2014-spring-box


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if you're referring to the diamond tray, the code is BBDIAMONDTRAY
I know the code, I'm saying that I have a 6-month code for 20% off that I was planning on using, and I assumed that they would just add the diamond tray to any order over $55. But if you need a code to get the diamond tray, then I won't be able to use my 20% code and get the tray as well.

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're right, after my box updates, it won't let me track anyone. I didn't notice because my box arrived before it updated.

OT, but do any of ya'll do the Fortune Cookie Soap Box? Is it worth the 20$ every 3 months? Seriously thinking about doing it.

I get the FCS box. I am obsessed with it. You get a $10 gift card inside each box to use on their site, so I think it's more than worth it, and I seriously love the products and the themes they do!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would LOVE that tray, but free w/ a 55$ order doesn't seem worth it to me when I can go to Target/Wal-mart and get an organizer for 15$. I know it's not the same one, but it's still serves the same function. lol.
I was definitely thinking the same thing. I think the "Caboodles" brand has plenty of them at Target, I've always looked but couldn't decide how it would fit on my small bathroom counter. I might look again today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then maybe just a patterned contact paper on the bottom, or even wrapping paper, so it doesn't look so plain.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.
Yeah, I think it is total crap that you have to use a code. It should have just been added once you get to the $55 mark.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> They only send it every 3 months, so I'm almost positive I could use all that by then. I'm wondering what the sample sizes are like. Because if it's enough for a 3 month supply, then I'd be crazy not to pay 20$ for it. lol.


 Not sure if I'm allowed to post this, but this is a nice review and shows the sample sizes. Looks quite generous if you ask me! http://www.xsparkage.com/fortune-cookie-soap-winter-soap-box-nightmare-before-christmas-themed/


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know the code, I'm saying that I have a 6-month code for 20% off that I was planning on using, and I assumed that they would just add the diamond tray to any order over $55. But if you need a code to get the diamond tray, then I won't be able to use my 20% code and get the tray as well.

I get the FCS box. I am obsessed with it. You get a $10 gift card inside each box to use on their site, so I think it's more than worth it, and I seriously love the products and the themes they do!
Yes, only one code per order.  It makes me so sad sometimes.  Although sometimes you can do fun things like buy yourself a gift card for $40 of points and add a free mystery sample pack, and then spend your $40 gift card and get another free sample pack and use a coupon code.  I did that for my mom yesterday with mobile 20 and all the points she had accumulated and she was so excited.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if you're referring to the diamond tray, the code is BBDIAMONDTRAY
I dont think she was asking for the code but was more talking about how GWPs aren't auto added.

Maybe Team BB learned their lesson with that "hit $50 or buy the conditioner and get the Gloss Moderne Shampoo for Free" or the Amika blow dryer and the Amika flat iron (although that might have had a code?) which were automatically free when you fulfilled the conditions. I can see them requiring a code for a bigger ticket/more valuable item like the flat iron or blow dryer but for a plastic tray? I totally feel you on that!

Its cute, but its def not for me since I don't have $55 worth of stuff that i had my eye on. Plus, Target has super cute wooden and plastic trays on clearance right now!

Also, FWIW, i did cheat and got like 2 or 3 of those Gloss Moderne shampoos for $6 each back when that was the promo. I definitely deserved the horribly flaky scalp and nasty scalp reaction I got from that shampoo. Karma for disrespecting the BB bonus shop gods!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually like something like this... and I believe they are on clearance at Target right now:





I ended up getting one that was not divided, but had a lid, so I put makeup in it and then I got a little divided cube to put glosses, liners, mascaras and brushes in and I sit it on top of the lidded box. The lidded box I got was like the bottom box, but in chevron, and this is like the pencil box I got but in a different color.







Oh, and I "bought" a bunch of samples off of Listia, and I put them all in a Birchbox box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Super cute, and yes, I did see these on clearance! I think it's the Jonathon Adler brand? Anyways, I don't have much room, but now that you mentioned it, I have to look again!
I've also been buying all these little wire cubes/rectangles from Target to organize my drawers, there are some in the dollar section &amp; some in the bath section, I think the most expensive one was $3! and now all my nail clippers/tweezers/etc are in one spot, without getting mixed in with others, as well as all the bobby pins staying organized

ETA: The brand on the wire containers was "Neatlife" &amp; I found them on an endcap near the soap dispensers &amp; such, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super cute, and yes, I did see these on clearance! I think it's the Jonathon Adler brand? Anyways, I don't have much room, but now that you mentioned it, I have to look again!
I've also been buying all these little wire cubes/rectangles from Target to organize my drawers, there are some in the dollar section &amp; some in the bath section, I think the most expensive one was $3! and now all my nail clippers/tweezers/etc are in one spot, without getting mixed in with others, as well as all the bobby pins staying organized

I know the ones on top are Nate Berkus. I wish I could find a picture of the one I ended up getting! lol


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know the ones on top are Nate Berkus. I wish I could find a picture of the one I ended up getting! lol
Oops, I think that's what I meant. His stuff reminds me of a cheaper version of Jonathan Adler, whose patterns I lust after. by cheap, I mean price.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess birchbox has just forgotten about me this month! Still no shipping and my box page hasnt updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so impatient and just want to know what im getting! Everyone elses boxes look so good!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2014)

I think it probably is due to supply + demand and the amount of space it'll take up in the warehouse. This'll be a fairly easy to store product, and they probably don't have enough trays for it to automatically add to carts, since those products tend to sell out lightning fast and I'm sure they would like them to hang around for a few days. The flat irons required a code and sat in the bonus shop for ages, and I doubt they had room to repeat that with the blowdryers. While I would love to have it automatically get applied, I see where from a customer service stand point it isn't always feasible, since people get more upset or feel cheated if a GWP sells out crazy fast than if they do if they have to use a code for it.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess birchbox has just forgotten about me this month! Still no shipping and my box page hasnt updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so impatient and just want to know what im getting! Everyone elses boxes look so good! 
My other 2 boxes have yet to update or give any shipping info. lol. So, don't feel bad. I actually received my first box before I got tracking info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 11, 2014)

> mine has been launched too. but it seems like it was launched on the back of a snail! i think they have both met up in indiana though! maybe having a party before they get here?


 Mine was also "launched" and currently says it's in Indiana also, but in reality was delivered yesterday. Try copying the delivery confirmation number and putting it in the USPS tracking page instead. Mine was handed off to USPS in Indiana and the USPS site updated it from there.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.


Yes, I'm in the same boat. Except I haven't gotten my 6 month code yet so I emailed BB and was hoping they'd get back to me today. But then I realized I can't use it AND get the tray, so now I'm bummed :/ P.S. Is the 6 month promo code unique to each person or is it a generic code?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.



Yes, I'm in the same boat. Except I haven't gotten my 6 month code yet so I emailed BB and was hoping they'd get back to me today. But then I realized I can't use it AND get the tray, so now I'm bummed :/

P.S. Is the 6 month promo code unique to each person or is it a generic code? 
I think it's a generic code? I've used the generic codes I've found on the threads here in the past and they've worked for me as long as my subscription coincided with the month code I was using.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 11, 2014)

My Stila was in Fig. Not much pigmentation but a very pretty sheer pink that I'm likely to use to the end.







Also, love love love Cherie Blossom!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I think it's a generic code? I've used the generic codes I've found on the threads here in the past and they've worked for me as long as my subscription coincided with the month code I was using.


In that case.... Can I have it??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am on my 7th month and have not gotten any promo codes. I heard there was one for 3 months too but I didn't get it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's a generic code? I've used the generic codes I've found on the threads here in the past and they've worked for me as long as my subscription coincided with the month code I was using.



In that case.... Can I have it??





I am on my 7th month and have not gotten any promo codes. I heard there was one for 3 months too but I didn't get it. 

if you look on the group's page, there is a codes thread and an entire thread with all the anniversary codes in it.

here you go: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes happy shopping!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's a generic code? I've used the generic codes I've found on the threads here in the past and they've worked for me as long as my subscription coincided with the month code I was using.



In that case.... Can I have it??





I am on my 7th month and have not gotten any promo codes. I heard there was one for 3 months too but I didn't get it. 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes

I don't get the codes, either. I know that if you call or e-mail they will usually work something out with you if you didn't get yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

I just called Birchbox to see if there was anything I could do in regards to using my 6 month code and getting the GWP and the girl (her name slips my mind now) was basically like "nope."

*grumble*

I know, I know, there's no reason for me to be upset, but seriously. It's a plastic tray. If I'm spending $55 even WITH my 20% off code, I should get the dang tray. Just sayin'. lol


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



if you look on the group's page, there is a codes thread and an entire thread with all the anniversary codes in it.

here you go: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes happy shopping!


Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes

Â 

I don't get the codes, either. I know that if you call or e-mail they will usually work something out with you if you didn't get yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you ladies! I just tried the 6 month code and it didn't work (I had a cart of stuff waiting)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe b/c it's after the 10th of y 7th month? I did email them,so hopefully they get back to me. I'm annoyed that I missed the 3 months code as well b/c I made a purchase right after my 3rd month and spent quite a bit of money, not even knowing at the time that these codes existed. Oh well thank goodness I've found MUT now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

if you look on the group's page, there is a codes thread and an entire thread with all the anniversary codes in it.

here you go: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes happy shopping!

  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes

I don't get the codes, either. I know that if you call or e-mail they will usually work something out with you if you didn't get yours.







Thank you ladies! *I just tried the 6 month code and it didn't work (I had a cart of stuff waiting)*




Maybe b/c it's after the 10th of y 7th month? I did email them,so hopefully they get back to me. I'm annoyed that I missed the 3 months code as well b/c I made a purchase right after my 3rd month and spent quite a bit of money, not even knowing at the time that these codes existed. Oh well thank goodness I've found MUT now



I think I read somewhere that they don't send out those codes until the 15th, so that's when they are "active". Probably won't work before then. I tried one on my new account for the 3 months and it didn't work.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine was also "launched" and currently says it's in Indiana also, but in reality was delivered yesterday. Try copying the delivery confirmation number and putting it in the USPS tracking page instead. Mine was handed off to USPS in Indiana and the USPS site updated it from there.

i tried that and USPS says it's still in NJ - so newgistics (which for some reason i always call newegg in my head) is actually more accurate for once! 

random question - i see people saying that their box is shipping from mountville, tn (right?) my second box shipped from mountville, pa. anyone else have this?


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

if you look on the group's page, there is a codes thread and an entire thread with all the anniversary codes in it.

here you go: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes happy shopping!

  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes

I don't get the codes, either. I know that if you call or e-mail they will usually work something out with you if you didn't get yours.







Thank you ladies! I just tried the 6 month code and it didn't work (I had a cart of stuff waiting)




Maybe b/c it's after the 10th of y 7th month? I did email them,so hopefully they get back to me. I'm annoyed that I missed the 3 months code as well b/c I made a purchase right after my 3rd month and spent quite a bit of money, not even knowing at the time that these codes existed. Oh well thank goodness I've found MUT now




I've always received 20% off codes, if I leave items in my shopping cart for several days. First you'll receive a reminder email, and then the following day I get a 20% code.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine is en route from PA, too @pinkcrayon!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've always received 20% off codes, if I leave items in my shopping cart for several days. First you'll receive a reminder email, and then the following day I get a 20% code.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i've never had that happen to me and i dont think anyone on here has mentioned that. is it a uniquely generated code? i ususally just get 100989487287 reminder emails (no, i've actually counted it once. i got a reminder email every 5 hours. i am not lying). It was horrible. It made me hate the internet. It made me delete my cart.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 11, 2014)

Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually like something like this... and I believe they are on clearance at Target right now:






Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)

Too Cute!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i've never had that happen to me and i dont think anyone on here has mentioned that. is it a uniquely generated code? i ususally just get 100989487287 reminder emails (no, i've actually counted it once. i got a reminder email every 5 hours. i am not lying). It was horrible. It made me hate the internet. It made me delete my cart.

The code was something simple like GET20OFF. I don't remember the exact one, but I've received that code at least 3 different times from them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)
Omg I want those. I was going to be crafty and make the Glossybox drawers once I got my third box, but those look even cuter.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The code was something simple like GET20OFF. I don't remember the exact one, but I've received that code at least 3 different times from them.
that's awesome! i'll try it next time! and maybe i'll even be patient and suffer through the emails to see if they'll nudge a code my way..


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)
These will be mine. lol.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My box came and I never got a tracking notice! I'm psyched about all of it. I actually already got the supergoop in a box in 2012 but it was just foils- I did really like it though so I am happy to have a larger one- AND I'll get points for the repeat sample!


I just got this box, and I was looking to see if anyone else did as well.  I'm actually very disappointed with it.  There are two face serums here - one is designed to be used morning and night.  With the explosion of BB and CC creams, I think a lot of us are looking to simplify and combine their routines - reducing time and cost.  Not layer in an additional $68 and $42 products.

I would have much preferred another cosmetic item to go with the eyeliner -- rather than a "serum + primer" AND a "serum + sunscreen" in the same box.  Sending both to me in different months?  Fine.  But together?  Not fine with me.  Then add in a BB Body cream (even a gift one), and it's just too much...  I joined BB to get variation in my boxes!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never ordered Cheeky stuff from their site, I always order Cheeky off of Amazon, making sure that it says fulfilled by Amazon.  I don't have the patience to wait.  They are good plates though!
Thank you!!!  If I end up getting a paypal refund, I will order off of Amazon quite happily now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I just got this box, and I was looking to see if anyone else did as well.  I'm actually very disappointed with it.  There are two face serums here - one is designed to be used morning and night.  With the explosion of BB and CC creams, I think a lot of us are looking to simplify and combine their routines - reducing time and cost.  Not layer in an additional $68 and $42 products.

I would have much preferred another cosmetic item to go with the eyeliner -- rather than a "serum + primer" AND a "serum + sunscreen" in the same box.  Sending both to me in different months?  Fine.  But together?  Not fine with me.  Then add in a BB Body cream (even a gift one), and it's just too much...  I joined BB to get variation in my boxes!
I got that box too, I think this month is a little too heavy on the skincare items. While I don't mind trying new ones, I don't know how I'm going to try 5 or so new ones between 3 subs.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 11, 2014)

Peeking at my mom's box helps me hold off longer at not peeking at mine lol. She's getting Box 75, I think she'll be very happy!

I can totally see this one bumming a lot of people out, but I'd be very happy if I got this one


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)
AMAZING!!! Come over and help organize!! I have drawers and drawers and drawers of stuff! I was just thinking, I need a new system!!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 11, 2014)

> I got that box too, I think this month is a little too heavy on the skincare items. While I don't mind trying new ones, I don't know how I'm going to try 5 or so new ones between 3 subs.


 I got this box as well. However I'm ecstatic! There are so many products I didn't want to get. This box has a fun variety and great sizes. Full sized eyeliner that is not black? Woo-hoo! Shampoo in a descent size to try out? Sweet. New primer serum? Yes please, I can never have enough. Who can? Supergoop! I'm not that stoked about but I am porcelain pale so I need it. Ill give it a try. The body BB cream is kinda weird but ill give it a try. I mean, sample boxes are to try new things. Things in and out of my comfort zone. Honestly, I got a full size $20 item. I figure the rest is a bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 11, 2014)

Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif AMAZING!!! Come over and help organize!! I have drawers and drawers and drawers of stuff! I was just thinking, I need a new system!!

I'll be right over!  



 

Thanks everyone!  I think the thing I love most about these is the fact they're designed to stack up so it only takes up about 12.5" deep of counter space.  My husband didn't feel like I'd taken over and given him a 4x4" area to put everything else in.  They come in that "Martha" mint green, white, and brown.  Like I said earlier, they put up 40% off coupons online _all_ the time - and those work online and in-store.  And you can use eBates with Staples, too!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 11, 2014)

Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I got this box as well. However I'm ecstatic! There are so many products I didn't want to get. This box has a fun variety and great sizes. Full sized eyeliner that is not black? Woo-hoo! Shampoo in a descent size to try out? Sweet. New primer serum? Yes please, I can never have enough. Who can? Supergoop! I'm not that stoked about but I am porcelain pale so I need it. Ill give it a try. The body BB cream is kinda weird but ill give it a try. I mean, sample boxes are to try new things. Things in and out of my comfort zone. Honestly, I got a full size $20 item. I figure the rest is a bonus.





I really do find it interesting the more months I'm subscribed to different boxes how someone's "trash" is always someone else's "treasure".  And I don't mean that snidely or rudely AT ALL -- I think that's why swap boards are so brilliant and successful.  I wouldn't have minded them sending a face serum this month, and another one next month.  (My skin coloring can best be described as translucent so I definitely could use the Supergoop! if I didn't have something I preferred more already.)  I would have loved th chance to try The Balm or a Stila lipglaze to go with the eyeliner (_no black! huzzah!_) - or even an exfoliant or pedicure product - rather than two competing items in the same box.  I think the fact I got breath mints and a useless hair tool last month isn't helping matters either...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really do find it interesting the more months I'm subscribed to different boxes how someone's "trash" is always someone else's "treasure".  And I don't mean that snidely or rudely AT ALL -- I think that's why swap boards are so brilliant and successful.  I wouldn't have minded them sending a face serum this month, and another one next month.  (My skin coloring can best be described as translucent so I definitely could use the Supergoop! if I didn't have something I preferred more already.)  I would have loved th chance to try The Balm or a Stila lipglaze to go with the eyeliner (_no black! huzzah!_) - or even an exfoliant or pedicure product - rather than two competing items in the same box.  I think the fact I got breath mints and a useless hair tool last month isn't helping matters either...
I got the minteas this month, and I love them! lol. I'll buy more when I've finished these. I didn't expect to like them, but I'm hooked!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really do find it interesting the more months I'm subscribed to different boxes how someone's "trash" is always someone else's "treasure".  And I don't mean that snidely or rudely AT ALL -- I think that's why swap boards are so brilliant and successful.  I wouldn't have minded them sending a face serum this month, and another one next month.  (My skin coloring can best be described as translucent so I definitely could use the Supergoop! if I didn't have something I preferred more already.)  I would have loved th chance to try The Balm or a Stila lipglaze to go with the eyeliner (_no black! huzzah!_) - or even an exfoliant or pedicure product - rather than two competing items in the same box.  I think the fact I got breath mints and a useless hair tool last month isn't helping matters either...
I think I'm just tired but when I read "hair tool" it sounded like some sort of insult.  Like a word for a guy who keeps doing that head flick thing to get his bangs out of his eyes.  LOL.  I really need to sleep more.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the minteas this month, and I love them! lol. I'll buy more when I've finished these. I didn't expect to like them, but I'm hooked!
i find that i usually end up buying the treats in boxes more than i do the make up/skin care/ hair stuff! i've bought the soyjoys in the grocery store when i saw them on sale, mints, tea of all varieties and brands, and obvi -- chocolates!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i find that i usually end up buying the treats in boxes more than i do the make up/skin care/ hair stuff! i've bought the soyjoys in the grocery store when i saw them on sale, mints, tea of all varieties and brands, and obvi -- chocolates!

I absolutely loved the Harney &amp; Sons tea last month!!! I could definitely see myself buying more of that in the near future!!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'm just tired but when I read "hair tool" it sounded like some sort of insult.  Like a word for a guy who keeps doing that head flick thing to get his bangs out of his eyes.  LOL.  I really need to sleep more. 

Clearly you have watched the recent Justin Bieber deposition.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this box as well. However I'm ecstatic! There are so many products I didn't want to get. This box has a fun variety and great sizes. Full sized eyeliner that is not black? Woo-hoo! Shampoo in a descent size to try out? Sweet. New primer serum? Yes please, I can never have enough. Who can? Supergoop! I'm not that stoked about but I am porcelain pale so I need it. Ill give it a try. The body BB cream is kinda weird but ill give it a try. I mean, sample boxes are to try new things. Things in and out of my comfort zone. Honestly, I got a full size $20 item. I figure the rest is a bonus.





Quote:  I really do find it interesting the more months I'm subscribed to different boxes how someone's "trash" is always someone else's "treasure".  And I don't mean that snidely or rudely AT ALL -- I think that's why swap boards are so brilliant and successful.  I wouldn't have minded them sending a face serum this month, and another one next month.  (My skin coloring can best be described as translucent so I definitely could use the Supergoop! if I didn't have something I preferred more already.)  I would have loved th chance to try The Balm or a Stila lipglaze to go with the eyeliner (_no black! huzzah!_) - or even an exfoliant or pedicure product - rather than two competing items in the same box.  *I think the fact I got breath mints and a useless hair tool last month isn't helping matters either...*

Oh no doubt the sample sizes are good in this box, I'm excited for the eyeliner, the shampoo and I'll try everything. It would just be nice to get to try everything in my box in one or two days, instead of having to do it over a week because I got so many skincare items. I have too many items I haven't tried yet, and I try to get to them in a timely manner, but getting a lot of the same kind of item just takes me longer. I'm trying to use at least one or two items completely each month.

I got the mints and the hair tool last month and I really liked them! Your trash was my treasure! lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i find that i usually end up buying the treats in boxes more than i do the make up/skin care/ hair stuff! i've bought the soyjoys in the grocery store when i saw them on sale, mints, tea of all varieties and brands, and obvi -- chocolates!
I do the same thing! I'm planning on making an order soon with chocolate and like 3 tea flavors lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i've never had that happen to me and i dont think anyone on here has mentioned that. is it a uniquely generated code? i ususally just get 100989487287 reminder emails (no, i've actually counted it once. i got a reminder email every 5 hours. i am not lying). It was horrible. It made me hate the internet. It made me delete my cart.

I was being attacked by Birchbox's "Oh no! You forgot something in your cart!" emails just like you -- literally one every few hours, it was nuts. I set up a filter on my gmail account so any emails with that title were automatically deleted. Now I'm wondering if I need to take that filter off if they're sending out 20% codes???


----------



## magictodo (Mar 11, 2014)

Got the Harvey Prince Cherie perfume -- made me sneeze incessantly until I washed it off. Blech.






I've been subscribed since August and had been really happy to dodge the perfume curse ... Birchbox really should let people opt out of perfume -- why waste samples on people who won't buy from that category? That does puzzle me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was being attacked by Birchbox's "Oh no! You forgot something in your cart!" emails just like you -- literally one every few hours, it was nuts. I set up a filter on my gmail account so any emails with that title were automatically deleted. Now I'm wondering if I need to take that filter off if they're sending out 20% codes???
i've honestly never received one and i am too lazy to filter out those emails so i've seen them all lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the Harvey Prince Cherie perfume -- made me sneeze incessantly until I washed it off. Blech.





I've been subscribed since August and had been really happy to dodge the perfume curse ... Birchbox really should let people opt out of perfume -- why waste samples on people who won't buy from that category? That does puzzle me.
I totally agree, but I honestly think it would just be too much trouble for them. It would probably make sending out tons of boxes every month, which is already extremely difficult, even more difficult. Plus, it would eliminate many boxes that might otherwise have great items in them.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)
I like the way you have a spot for all your eye palettes.

I just have everything in Glossyboxes


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'll be right over!  



 

Thanks everyone!  I think the thing I love most about these is the fact they're designed to stack up so it only takes up about 12.5" deep of counter space.  My husband didn't feel like I'd taken over and given him a 4x4" area to put everything else in.  They come in that "Martha" mint green, white, and brown.  Like I said earlier, they put up 40% off coupons online _all_ the time - and those work online and in-store.  And you can use eBates with Staples, too!
Thanks for the link, I was going to ask.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 11, 2014)

> Oh no doubt the sample sizes are good in this box, I'm excited for the eyeliner, the shampoo and I'll try everything. It would just be nice to get to try everything in my box in one or two days, instead of having to do it over a week because I got so many skincare items. I have too many items I haven't tried yet, and I try to get to them in a timely manner, but getting a lot of the same kind of item just takes me longer. I'm trying to use at least one or two items completely each month. I got the mints and the hair tool last month and I really liked them! Your trash was my treasure! lol


 You are way more dedicated than I am! I have a huge zippy makeup bag that I throw all of my Birchbox samples in each month. I pull out whatever I ran out of (eye creams or serums), or makeup I want to try. I don't have the patience to try everything at once. My skin would freak out. The food never makes it in though. Chocolates and teas are consumed on sight. I got the Liz Earle four months ago and finally got around to using it last week. Also my three current favorite items are things I was ticked about getting at the time. DDF brightening cleanser Dr. Jart BB cream TIGI Rockaholic hairspray All three have been purchased in full size.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are way more dedicated than I am! I have a huge zippy makeup bag that I throw all of my Birchbox samples in each month. I pull out whatever I ran out of (eye creams or serums), or makeup I want to try. I don't have the patience to try everything at once. My skin would freak out. The food never makes it in though. Chocolates and teas are consumed on sight. I got the Liz Earle four months ago and finally got around to using it last week.

Also my three current favorite items are things I was ticked about getting at the time.

DDF brightening cleanser
Dr. Jart BB cream
TIGI Rockaholic hairspray

All three have been purchased in full size.
I mitigate it by not wearing makeup or anything more than moisturizer on my face during the week (I work from home so no one will see anyways), then take my samples with me to visit my bf who lives 2 hours away and try them there. And the food is also eaten immediately here too! So far my only favorites I'm purchasing other than food/tea, is BP spray and Klorane Dry Shampoo. I get so many serums/moisturizers that I don't think I'll ever need to buy more.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 11, 2014)

An idea I had last month was... Tea ships free, since they're always sending it in the boxes. If you like tea and don't like shipping charges add a box to your order and the entire order ships free. ;c)


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 11, 2014)

> An idea I had last month was... Tea ships free, since they're always sending it in the boxes. If you like tea and don't like shipping charges add a box to your order and the entire order ships free. ;c)


 Last month I got a Baggu shopping bag and a box of tea, so I wouldn't have to pay for shipping. The Ahmad is cheap and my mom likes it.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 11, 2014)

> I mitigate it by not wearing makeup or anything more than moisturizer on my face during the week (I work from home so no one will see anyways), then take my samples with me to visit my bf who lives 2 hours away and try them there. And the food is also eaten immediately here too! So far my only favorites I'm purchasing other than food/tea, is BP spray and Klorane Dry Shampoo. I get so many serums/moisturizers that I don't think I'll ever need to buy more.


 That makes sense. I love that most of the products travel well. I love having a nice high end eye cream to use every night. I haven't bought a full size one in almost two years. Why waste my $$$ when we get so many sent to us?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An idea I had last month was... Tea ships free, since they're always sending it in the boxes. If you like tea and don't like shipping charges add a box to your order and the entire order ships free. ;c)

Hmmm... just tried that with the Harney and Sons, and added another product that doesn't push it over $50 (over $50 gets free shipping anyway) and it shows a shipping charge...


----------



## bschlee (Mar 11, 2014)

> I got the minteas this month, and I love them! lol. I'll buy more when I've finished these. I didn't expect to like them, but I'm hooked!


 I think I got the same Feb box as the one you're replying to--the different between the minteas and the mints last month is those were little pop rock things in 2 small packets, and the minteas are a full size container of mints (a much more valuable item!).


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An idea I had last month was... Tea ships free, since they're always sending it in the boxes. If you like tea and don't like shipping charges add a box to your order and the entire order ships free. ;c)

Hmmm... just tried that with the Harney and Sons, and added another product that doesn't push it over $50 (over $50 gets free shipping anyway) and it shows a shipping charge...


Don't know if you want to buy $50 worth of tea, but at harney.com, they are offering 10% off everything and shipping is free at $50.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

So I got my first box today. It was the one that most/all of the early shipments received:





It had chocolate in there too. Totally gone before I could think to take a picture lol.

My question though: Did anyone else get the Minteas this month? I got these in a Birchbox years ago and I vividly remember them having a seal on them. My mints didn't have any kind of seal and it's kind of weirding me out...


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmmm... just tried that with the Harney and Sons, and added another product that doesn't push it over $50 (over $50 gets free shipping anyway) and it shows a shipping charge... 
Sorry it has to be a tea in the 'items of the month' store.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are way more dedicated than I am! I have a huge zippy makeup bag that I throw all of my Birchbox samples in each month. I pull out whatever I ran out of (eye creams or serums), or makeup I want to try. I don't have the patience to try everything at once. My skin would freak out. The food never makes it in though. Chocolates and teas are consumed on sight. I got the Liz Earle four months ago and finally got around to using it last week.

*Also my three current favorite items are things I was ticked about getting at the time.

DDF brightening cleanser
Dr. Jart BB cream
TIGI Rockaholic hairspray

All three have been purchased in full size.*

I'm so glad you said this b/c I think that happens A LOT, which is why even when I'm disappointed I try to keep an open mind about a product. A day or two ago someone posted about a girl ranting on Instagram who threw away an item without even trying it! I just don't get that. I got a "granny" box this month but I've kept mum about it until I get it in hand, then if I hate everything I'll complain my little heart out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I am usually pleasantly surprised!


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is really hilarious, my box started on the 6th, 30 minutes from me in Mt. Juliet, Tn. On the 8th it arrived in Indiana. On the 10th it left Indiana and arrived in Atlanta, GA. It had to have come back through Nashville very close to my house. I wonder where it is going next. Hopefully back to Nashville. I don't see how this is cheaper than it going from the post office in Mt. Juliet to my post office. If that had happened I would have gotten it no later than the 8th. Oh, well I am not in any rush.

Is the 13 month code when you get your 13th box? I tried to use it today and it didn't work. I guess its not active yet.


----------



## ShannonHey (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my first box today. It was the one that most/all of the early shipments received:





It had chocolate in there too. Totally gone before I could think to take a picture lol.

My question though: Did anyone else get the Minteas this month? I got these in a Birchbox years ago and I vividly remember them having a seal on them. My mints didn't have any kind of seal and it's kind of weirding me out...
Mine came sealed


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine came sealed
Eek. Ok I'm going to send them an e-mail. I have a thing about unsealed food/cosmetics.


----------



## lauravee (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Stila was in Fig. Not much pigmentation but a very pretty sheer pink that I'm likely to use to the end.






Also, love love love Cherie Blossom!

I love colors like this ! I got red velvet and I'm scared to even try it... Anyone have a swatch?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is really hilarious, my box started on the 6th, 30 minutes from me in Mt. Juliet, Tn. On the 8th it arrived in Indiana. On the 10th it left Indiana and arrived in Atlanta, GA. It had to have come back through Nashville very close to my house. I wonder where it is going next. Hopefully back to Nashville. I don't see how this is cheaper than it going from the post office in Mt. Juliet to my post office. If that had happened I would have gotten it no later than the 8th. Oh, well I am not in any rush.

*Is the 13 month code when you get your 13th box? I tried to use it today and it didn't work. I guess its not active yet.*
Yes it is, and I've seen somewhere on Birchbox that these get sent out on the 15th of the month they apply. Even if they don't send you one, you should be able to use it (as long as it's the correct month code) after the 15th. They are valid for 2 weeks after that.


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine FINALLY updated and meh.  Not the -worst- box, but there were so many boxes that were better.  On the bright side I didn't get tea or the stila gloss which I don't like.  Box 60:

COOLA tinted matte SPF 30

Vasanti Brighten Up

Air Repair Rescue Balm

CLEAN Cotton T-Shirt Eau de Parfum

Jergens BB Body cream.

You're the first person I've seen so far who has gotten the same box as me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 11, 2014)

Why? Why does my 2 year old hate me? He seems to always get ahold of 1 item out of my BB and destroy it ... This month my Gilchrist &amp; Soames shampoo ... Spilled it all inside my box and then began smearing all over his face (eyes included)!!!!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

> Sorry it has to be a tea in the 'items of the month' store.


 Ahhh, ok then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Mar 11, 2014)

My Box - really impressed with the size of the Michael Todd stuff! Wish my Stila was not this color (red velvet). Anyone have a swatch of it? Probably going to trade it but am curious to see if it comes out as dark as it looks.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes it is, and I've seen somewhere on Birchbox that these get sent out on the 15th of the month they apply. Even if they don't send you one, you should be able to use it (as long as it's the correct month code) after the 15th. They are valid for 2 weeks after that.
Thanks


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I was being attacked by Birchbox's "Oh no! You forgot something in your cart!" emails just like you -- literally one every few hours, it was nuts. I set up a filter on my gmail account so any emails with that title were automatically deleted. Now I'm wondering if I need to take that filter off if they're sending out 20% codes???


 Nope. I have the same filter set up and I still got my code emails sent to my gmail account.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)
Ooooâ€¦.how do I find these?  Been looking for some thing like this.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Box - really impressed with the size of the Michael Todd stuff! Wish my Stila was not this color (red velvet). Anyone have a swatch of it? Probably going to trade it but am curious to see if it comes out as dark as it looks.




Usually stila glosses are pretty sheer and add a hint of color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Usually stila glosses are pretty sheer and add a hint of color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I like my box, but am definitely sad to not get a Michael Todd product cause I love that brand.  Fingers crossed box 2 will have one, but that one hasn't updated yet.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Those are so cute!  I'm using similar Martha Stewart containers from Staples - if you watch their website they put up 40% off coupons all the time!





(stacked trays and dividers)









(pencil cubes as brush holders at back right)
omigosh so cute totally stealing this idea!! I really need drawers for my storage. Right now everythign is stuffed into birchboxes which isn't very efficient even though it's still saving a lot of space.

Though even with the 40% the price o__o this is why a lot of times I feel like it's worth it just to get the glossyboxes and make your own dresser


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ????

_where did you get this from what i said._



I think it was this:

"Gross. The Olsen twins should be celebrated as accomplished businesswomen, but considering Mary Kate had an eating disorder, that is one thing that will guarantee not give you "so-healthy-it-glows skin"."

I think I get what you are saying-- that we are celebrating her beauty when in fact her beauty at times was probably thanks to a photo editing program, right? That is true for most celebs though isn't it? I don't think it's fair to focus so much on the fact that she once had an eating disorder. It sounds as though you're implying that she can't be beautiful b/c of it. Maybe that isn't what you're saying, but it's how it sounds... Especially when you use terms like "gross". She was beautiful before the eating disorder and she is beautiful after it, so I don't see anything wrong with referencing her glowing skin in a blurb on the site. JMO. Okay, that's a very valid point since I did write it in a rush. This is the problem with communicating on the internet, I guess.

What I specifically mean was "it's gross that *Birchbox *is focusing on the fact she's pretty rather than the fact that they're accomplished entrepreneurs" because being pretty is not a skill, nor is having good skin. Actually, if you read any of the commentary about problems people have with red carpet media events, it's that women get asked questions about how they look and men get asked questions about their projects and skills (http://time.com/12751/kevin-spacey-answers-female-questions/). I'm not going to speak for anyone else, but I want to be known for things I've done rather than how I look, and I have a feeling a lot of successful businesswomen would agree -- including the ladies at BB. Putting them in that context actually takes away from their success as people (IMO) since it reduces them to their looks. @kawaiimeows already mentioned BB does that with a lot of celebrities, and I guess it's just something I fundamentally take issue with and not specifically related to MK+A. I'm not saying we shouldn't celebrate beautiful women, but we shouldn't celebrate beauty as the only main which women are worth, which is a lot of what it seems like in this case, to me, since it's not their product being sold.

As for the aside with anorexia, it was probably completely out of context and a separate issue. I'm not going to look up pictures of when she was ill because that is incredibly rude and disrespectful, but we live in a culture that glorifies anorexia, and it seems disrespectfully trivializing of her and the seriousness of the illness to proclaim how her skin looked glowing and healthy then. Did her skin look fine then? Does it look healthy now? I don't know. I really don't follow her. But it's more about the overall media narrative being written about you can be anorexic and *look* healthy, which is an extremely harmful perspective that is _actually killing people_.

I came home to 150+ unread thread messages so I'm not going to go through them all, but this is the last i'll say on the subject. If anyone wants to talk about it privately, they can message me.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 11, 2014)

Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooâ€¦.how do I find these?  Been looking for some thing like this.  

They're on the Staples website (in the Martha Stewart section) and in stores.  Don't forget to hunt for coupons and use eBates if you buy online!

For an idea on price, I had a "$10 off $40 Martha Stewart purchase" coupon the second time I bought / added more storage.  After coupon, I got one of the boxes with drawers for $12.84, a tray with lid for $6.80, and one of the stackable divided organizers for $11.33.  And by going over $40, I got free shipping - and then that week eBates had 4% back.

Also check See Jane Work for cute storage / organization items.  "See Jane Work" also has a line of products at Office Depot as well.

(Sorry - I'm kind of an organization freak.)


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 11, 2014)

I got my box today...

Jergan's lotion - I always need body lotion since it's the one thing I have yet to get a full size of in any of my gazillion subs.

Beauty Protector Spray - been on a leave in conditioner kick lately so I'm happy to get this and I love the smell

Air Repair - it's tiny, haven't tried yet but I will

The Balm cheek and lip stain - again tiny, but SUPER cute, love this!

Coola Mineral Sunscreen - this is my second mineral sun screen stuff this month in subs.  I'm not sure how/when I'll use this yet.

I never get the best box, but I really can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if How About Those Apples cream blush / lip product is the same as the cheek / lip product in the Balm Jovi palette?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Also, my March products finally loaded...

,



I'm not super excited about it, but since it's 6 items ergo $6 points plus I'm getting a 7th item from the Benefit code but... wat.

I have it set on makeup, perfume, and skincare. I don't want bath and hair stuff. There are _two _face exfoliators washes and essentially two lotions. I don't mind trying these products, but it seems like a horribly unbalanced box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> Does anyone know if How About Those Apples cream blush / lip product is the same as the cheek / lip product in the Balm Jovi palette?


 They changed the formula! I like the new ones better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ETA They're creamier and more moisturizing now. I thought the old ones were kind of dry if applied on the lips.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if How About Those Apples cream blush / lip product is the same as the cheek / lip product in the Balm Jovi palette?
I think it's the same consistency/product type, not sure if there are any color overlaps though. i kinda forgot what my creams in the balm jovi look like, i never open that flap bahaha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They changed the formula! I like the new ones better.





ETA They're creamier and more moisturizing now. I thought the old ones were kind of dry if applied on the lips.
ooooh! this is good to know! this might get me to actually commit to buying a FS palette, i didn't like the consistency of the balm jovi cream blushes.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Also, my March products finally loaded... ,
> 
> I'm not super excited about it, but since it's 6 items ergo $6 points plus I'm getting a 7th item from the Benefit code but... wat. I have it set on makeup, perfume, and skincare. I don't want bath and hair stuff. There are _two_ face exfoliatorsÂ washes and essentially two lotions. I don't mind trying these products, but it seems like a horribly unbalanced box.


 this is what I'm getting too and I'm disappointed. I agree very unbalanced, I don't mind some skincare products but this is basically all skincare and a shampoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariana077 (Mar 11, 2014)

I got my Gift sub very early this month!  It's box #63.  Ofcourse after I took this picture and am uploading it I realized I forgot to put the Coola back in the box for the picture.  Has anyone else noticed that Coola has a very small amount of product in the tube?  I really love this box and I think despite the Ojon being in packets it may actually be easier to get the maximum uses out of them.  I haven't seen this variation on here yet so I thought I'd post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 11, 2014)

Email them about the COOLA.


----------



## ariana077 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Email them about the COOLA.


I figured I would eventually.  I actually am looking forward to trying it, despite my hatred of sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

What are your thoughts on foil packets as samples? I just feel like they are really cheap and really hard to get more than one use out of...


----------



## Pixels (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my first box today. It was the one that most/all of the early shipments received:





It had chocolate in there too. Totally gone before I could think to take a picture lol.

My question though: Did anyone else get the Minteas this month? I got these in a Birchbox years ago and I vividly remember them having a seal on them. My mints didn't have any kind of seal and it's kind of weirding me out...
Mine had a seal.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What are your thoughts on foil packets as samples? I just feel like they are really cheap and really hard to get more than one use out of...
I can typically get 4-5 uses by squeezing it out into an old contact lens case, even with the teeny ones from Sephora.

Of course, I also managed to get my whole face and then some with the Big Easy peelie, so maybe I'm just doing this whole makeup thing wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Or I'm magical! Yeah, that.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

> What are your thoughts on foil packets as samples? I just feel like they are really cheap and really hard to get more than one use out of...


 I've gotten some pretty decent sized foils. I just put them in little jars so I can use them multiple times. There are many times I'd rather get a foil than a tube full of mostly air. Much easier to get all the product out!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What are your thoughts on foil packets as samples? I just feel like they are really cheap and really hard to get more than one use out of...
I think a lot of foil packets are great and actual turn in to wonderful multi use samples if you buy little travel containers and know how much to use. There are a lot of products I've gotten that have come in a nice fancy bottle package, and then have maybe one use (infamous example, dr. jart). I think a lot of people discount foil packaging because it doesn't look as fancy and well-presented as some products. I'm a packaging queen, don't get me wrong, I love nicely presented samples too. But I have a place in my heart for foil samples too.

Also, from my experience, if birchbox sends a foil, its usually more than one foil, which some times can equate in to a few weeks worth of product!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 11, 2014)

> I got my Gift sub very early this month! Â It's box #63. Â Ofcourse after I took this picture and am uploading it I realized I forgot to put the Coola back in the box for the picture. Â Has anyone else noticed that Coola has a very small amount of product in the tube? Â I really love this box and I think despite the Ojon being in packets it may actually be easier to get the maximum uses out of them. Â I haven't seen this variation on here yet so I thought I'd post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, this is the box I should be getting. I'm actually pretty excited now seeing the picture!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChemLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting this box as well! I really hope I like that Jergens BB cream because I am getting it in the Target Beauty Box I ordered lol. 

One thing that bothers me though is the Birchbox extras/finds. I know that they say that they don't take the place of one of the samples, but when I looked back through my account, every single time I've gotten a find I've only had 4 samples in the box (5 products total). For boxes without the find, it's been 5 samples. I am a bit bummed because I would much rather have the 5 higher end products!
EXACTLY!!!  I mean, it is just like attorney's getting a client off on a technicality.  Yes, technically you may be providing a box with the 4-5 samples you promised (so you aren't guilty of false advertising), but everyone knows Birchbox doesn't really send out a 4 item box without something else in it.  It is just a way for them to send out something cheaper/less desirable to certain customers.  And while I am very much pro-Birchbox overall, this is probably the thing that continues to bother me the most about them.  For me, I got 4 boxes and 4 of the stupid Jergens samples!  Now, before someone says 'but you're only supposed to be getting one box and that isn't Birchbox's fault,' let me say that's not what I meant by mentioning this.  What I'm saying is, if I got stuck with the Jergens on 4 separate accounts, with 4 different profiles, then that just provides evidence (albeit a small sample set) that this product was probably sent to many subscribers, whether it really fit their profile or not.

Thank you for saying this.  Made me feel a bit better to know I'm not all alone in my thinking or in feeling like they sometimes try to drown us with cheap-o products in lieu of the high end products they used to be about.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

> Okay, that's a very valid point since I did write it in a rush. This is the problem with communicating on the internet, I guess. What I specifically mean was "it's gross that *Birchbox* is focusing on the fact she'sÂ pretty rather than the fact that they're accomplished entrepreneurs" because being pretty is not a skill, nor is having good skin. Actually, if you read any of the commentary about problems people have with red carpet media events, it's that women get asked questions about how they look and men get asked questions about their projects and skills (http://time.com/12751/kevin-spacey-answers-female-questions/). I'm not going to speak for anyone else, but I want to be known for things I've done rather than how I look, and I have a feeling a lot of successful businesswomen would agree -- including the ladies at BB.Â Putting them in that context actually takes away from their success as peopleÂ (IMO) since it reduces them to their looks. @kawaiimeows Â already mentioned BB does that with a lot of celebrities, and I guess it's just something I fundamentally take issue with and not specifically related to MK+A. I'm not saying we shouldn't celebrate beautiful women, but we shouldn't celebrate beauty as the only main which women are worth, which is a lot of what it seems like in this case, to me, sinceÂ it's not their product being sold. As for the aside with anorexia, it was probably completely out of context and a separate issue. I'm not going to look up pictures of when she was ill because that is incredibly rude and disrespectful, but we live in a culture that glorifies anorexia, andÂ it seems disrespectfully trivializing of her andÂ the seriousness of the illness to proclaim how her skin looked glowing and healthy then. Did her skin look fine then? Does it look healthy now? I don't know. I really don't follow her.Â But it's more about the overall media narrative being written about you can be anorexic and *look* healthy, which is an extremely harmful perspective that is _actually killing people_. I came home to 150+ unread thread messages so I'm not going to go through them all, but this is the last i'll say on the subject. If anyone wants to talk about it privately, they can message me.


 See, now that was really well put.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EXACTLY!!!  I mean, it is just like attorney's getting a client off on a technicality.  Yes, technically you may be providing a box with the 4-5 samples you promised (so you aren't guilty of false advertising), but everyone knows Birchbox doesn't really send out a 4 item box without something else in it.  It is just a way for them to send out something cheaper/less desirable to certain customers.  And while I am very much pro-Birchbox overall, this is probably the thing that continues to bother me the most about them.  For me, I got 4 boxes and 4 of the stupid Jergens samples!  Now, before someone says 'but you're only supposed to be getting one box and that isn't Birchbox's fault,' let me say that's not what I meant by mentioning this.  *What I'm saying is, if I got stuck with the Jergens on 4 separate accounts, with 4 different profiles, then that just provides evidence (albeit a small sample set) that this product was probably sent to many subscribers, whether it really fit their profile or not.*

Thank you for saying this.  Made me feel a bit better to know I'm not all alone in my thinking or in feeling like they sometimes try to drown us with cheap-o products in lieu of the high end products they used to be about.

But there are often items that are sent to many or all subscribers (notecards, pens, chocolate, nail polish...) regardless of profile type. That's something that they always do. So I feel like that's just a risk one runs in having 4 accounts.

with that said, i love the finds and generally don't feel like i'm getting screwed out of another high end product, because i probably buy drug store items more than high end items, which i only get with birchbox points.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's awesome! i'll try it next time! and maybe i'll even be patient and suffer through the emails to see if they'll nudge a code my way..

Found it:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Found it:




LOL maybe *never* seeing these promo codes is my punishment for automatically deleting almost all birchbox emails that look like cart reminders!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was pretty meh about my box when I saw it load this morning, but now that I got it, I actually love it!





big sample sizes -- i think the stila gloss is full size?
We got the same box, except my gloss is pink, and I'm very grateful for that as I only wear pink glosses, haha.  I got nervous seeing your purple one!  I already wasn't really very happy about this box, honestly.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't even think about using travel containers to put the foil samples in!! Duh! Lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Found it:




Just tried that, says invalid. They probably change it every so often. I've got a few things in my cart, I'll let everyone know if they send me a code!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What are your thoughts on foil packets as samples? I just feel like they are really cheap and really hard to get more than one use out of...
It depends on the brand. Lately I have recieved foil packets from Deva Curl and Philosophy Time in a Bottle. I squeezed both into the little plastic pots from Sephora. The Deva Curl filled three! I blow dry my hair straight and use a curling iron on it every day, but I have mad naturally curly hair. When I decide to go au natural I use the Deva Curl. I have used it four times and still have 2 pots left. The philosophy foils are great. I don't use the fancy face products all over my face. I use Philosophy Take a Deep Breath all over, then use a good serum or cream on my eyes. The foil has lasted a week so far.

I hate foils of hand lotion and hair masks. I don't know why, I just do. They have never made me happy in past uses.


----------



## page5 (Mar 11, 2014)

> They changed the formula! I like the new ones better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ETA They're creamier and more moisturizing now. I thought the old ones were kind of dry if applied on the lips.


 I hope they did improve the formula. I've been using my balm jovi palette and do not like the two cream products. I agree they are too dry and don't blend as well as my Stila convertible colors.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


this is what I'm getting too and I'm disappointed. I agree very unbalanced, I don't mind some skincare products but this is basically all skincare and a shampoo.





I haven't been happy with Birchbox since June of last year, but I keep coming back for the points XDDD I got $7 in the shop for $10.60 (tax on my BB, got 10pts for resubbing) and am getting a benefit eye creme and 6 other samples so!!

I've learned





At this point, I'm just like, it's a good deal, and if there are items I really want, I'll just buy them or trade someone XD


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't even think about using travel containers to put the foil samples in!! Duh! Lol
They come in handy! Target had some cute ones for cheap at one point in time.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They come in handy! Target had some cute ones for cheap at one point in time.
I buy cutesy contact lens cases off of eBay. They sometimes take forever to get here, but if you get a larger cheapy batch from Amazon you can get faster shipping most of the time.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

Back in the day when I was a Mary Kay consultant we used to buy condiment cups with lids from Sam's Club to sample things like moisturizer and stuff to new clients... I can't believe I had forgotten that... So I guess that's an option too.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi ladies. I got my box today. 

Minteas, BP leave in conditioner, Ghiradelli, Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion, Coola Sunscreen BB cream and Cherie Blossom Harvey Prince. 

I just spritz the Harvey Prince on my wrist and I am not sure about it. At first I was like POW! It's a lot stronger than described. Now it is settling down but not as light and fresh as described. Kinda old lady like? Maybe I am hoping for something lighter for spring. It is supposed to have Grapefruit but I mostly get the musk in it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Back in the day when I was a Mary Kay consultant we used to buy condiment cups with lids from Sam's Club to sample things like moisturizer and stuff to new clients... I can't believe I had forgotten that... So I guess that's an option too.
Oh my gosh that's perfect. I was just thinking of buying some cosmetic containers online, but I have some of those around from when I bought them to make jello shots in college


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 11, 2014)

> Oh my gosh that's perfect. I was just thinking of buying some cosmetic containersÂ online, but I have some of those around from when I bought them to make jello shots in collegeÂ :icon_chee


 Nice!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also wondering about pill bottles... Cleaned out of course... Because I have so many prescriptions (boo!!) and have a problem throwing away the bottles. I try to find uses for everything before it hits the trash lol


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my box! 





The chocolate and air repair were in the pillow pack, which is really cute this month 



  I swatched the Inika right away, and I tried it on.  It's a frosty pale green...I don't think it's that flattering on me.  It's a bit too cool...It's not as creamy and soft as some liners that I've tried, but it is softer than the other mineral pencil liners I had.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It depends on the brand. Lately I have recieved foil packets from Deva Curl and Philosophy Time in a Bottle. I squeezed both into the little plastic pots from Sephora. The Deva Curl filled three! I blow dry my hair straight and use a curling iron on it every day, but I have mad naturally curly hair. When I decide to go au natural I use the Deva Curl. I have used it four times and still have 2 pots left. The philosophy foils are great. I don't use the fancy face products all over my face. I use Philosophy Take a Deep Breath all over, then use a good serum or cream on my eyes. The foil has lasted a week so far.

I hate foils of hand lotion and hair masks. I don't know why, I just do. They have never made me happy in past uses.
I got the 100% pure hand lotion in ketchup packs and I just cut a small opening and then folded it over and clipped it shut with a paper clip.  For other things (like masks) I decant them into small containers that I have lying around (like the ones they give from Sephora for samples).


----------



## amidea (Mar 11, 2014)

got my box today:





i'm sad the jurlique cleanser is just a foil, but oh well.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else feel kind of bummed that you need a code to get the gift with purchase? I wanted to use my 6 month 20% off code and assumed they just added the GWP into the purchase once you hit the $55 point.
Yeah, I mean I kind of understand, but still...  I placed 2 orders tonight on 2 different accounts.  On one account, I used a 20% off code.  On the other account, I used the Tiossan cream code.  I guess I could have ordered the tray, but I don't need organizers so much as I need more space!  If I had thought, I would have ordered the tray though, just for the value of it.  Oh well.  I still need moisture after this horrid winter, even if I do live in the south!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I absolutely loved the Harney &amp; Sons tea last month!!! I could definitely see myself buying more of that in the near future!!
I don't know if this has been mentioned or not, but after I tried the White Grapefruit Vanilla flavor, I immediately went to H&amp;S's website.  They have a HUGE selection.  Plus, they offer 3 different sample cubes.  But, it looks like they're having trouble keeping the sample cubes in stock.  They had 2 of them though, so I ordered 2 sample cubes and a full size of the grapefruit flavor.  What a nice way to try out different teas from them!


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 12, 2014)

If you buy a limited edition box (like the birchbox finds box), do you get to review the products for points?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  An idea I had last month was... Tea ships free, since they're always sending it in the boxes. If you like tea and don't like shipping charges add a box to your order and the entire order ships free. ;c)
This is always my backup plan if I don't see $0.00 as a shipping option!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But there are often items that are sent to many or all subscribers (notecards, pens, chocolate, nail polish...) regardless of profile type. That's something that they always do. So I feel like that's just a risk one runs in having 4 accounts.

with that said, i love the finds and generally don't feel like i'm getting screwed out of another high end product, because i probably buy drug store items more than high end items, which i only get with birchbox points.
Right, but I specifically said it wasn't so much about my 4 accounts themselves.  Anyway, I'm concerned that the finds will become too prevalent.  Like when they did the Finds box special you could buy for around $18.  I just don't want to see Birchbox go in that direction.  Also, if they *had* to put in a find item as my 5th item, why couldn't it be chocolate?!?!?!?!  Whine...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> If you buy a limited edition box (like the birchbox finds box), do you get to review the products for points?


 Nope. You only get points for feedback on your box contents. And dollars spent on orders and the occasional bonus point situations. But as far as reviewing is concerned, just your subscription items.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies. I got my box today. 

Minteas, BP leave in conditioner, Ghiradelli, Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion, Coola Sunscreen BB cream and Cherie Blossom Harvey Prince. 

I just spritz the Harvey Prince on my wrist and I am not sure about it. At first I was like POW! It's a lot stronger than described. Now it is settling down but not as light and fresh as described. Kinda old lady like? Maybe I am hoping for something lighter for spring. It is supposed to have Grapefruit but I mostly get the musk in it. 
You could always send it to this old lady, haha!  I know fruity scents are hip and young right now, but I just don't like them.  I prefer florals or musks.  I'd rather smell like my personality than try to fake trendy any day.  No offense to those who like fruity.  I think it is ok on others, but I simply don't want to smell like food, unless it is chocolate.  Yes, I actually wore a chocolate perfume on my wedding day!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right, but I specifically said it wasn't so much about my 4 accounts themselves.  Anyway, I'm concerned that the finds will become too prevalent.  Like when they did the Finds box special you could buy for around $18.  I just don't want to see Birchbox go in that direction.  Also, if they *had* to put in a find item as my 5th item, why couldn't it be chocolate?!?!?!?!  Whine...
They've been sending out finds since August 2012 (maybe earlier? idk that's the first one i remember - the schick razor) Idk if I would say they're prevalent but I expect to get one every few months.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After having both accounts for over 2 years (and one over 3) I have finally managed to get in some group where I get a majority of the new products on both accounts. Sometimes it leads to overlap (like the vinosource and air repair) but I usually don't mind since they tend to be new products.
Me too.  Overall I can't complain.  But this month, I tried 4 subs and *still* didn't get the Balm, so I'm very disappointed in that.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They've been sending out finds since August 2012 (maybe earlier? idk that's the first one i remember - the schick razor) Idk if I would say they're prevalent but I expect to get one every few months.
I think I tend to get them more than 'every few months,' but maybe I'm misremembering.  Another thing that bugs me about the finds is that you can't even buy them in the Birchbox shop if you do like them.  Also, maybe I've just gotten more of them lately, so I thought I saw a trend developing they were sending out more finds than they had in the past.  I've been subbed for probably between 8 and 10 months or so.  When I got my first find, I honestly thought it was one of those things where they threw in an extra for everyone.  And maybe that month it was.  I thought the chapstick find got sent to everyone, if you remember it.  But, if they make the other 4 items stellar, I could overlook a find, maybe not totally, but a lot easier.  What upset me (I know, I know--luck of the draw) was not getting the Balm but getting 4 Jergens.  And, my last box which was a resub just for this month (already cancelled, and I don't do this often) had *zero* makeup items in it, even though that was all I checked.  Even if the makeup item had not been the Balm, it would've been better than no makeup at all.  But seeing NO balm and a FOURTH Jergens when my box updated today, I wanted to do this 



.  I think even those of us who love Birchbox overall (and I still do) sometimes have those kind of moments in reaction to seeing our boxes on the screen.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 12, 2014)

> They've been sending out finds since August 2012 (maybe earlier? idk that's the first one i remember - the schick razor)Â Idk if I would say they're prevalent but I expect to get one every few months.


 I agree with you. I've been a subscriber for just under two years (May '12). In that time I have gotten five "Finds" including this month. All of them have been things I liked or were in line with Birchbox. They are nice additions. I'd rather have a full sized razor or Simple rollerball than Luna bars...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 12, 2014)

Totally agree about the "finds." If they were truly extra, I would think that was great. But if they're going to start using them as the 5th item in the box as they did this month, I will feel sort of cheated...especially when I see all the other boxes with 5 good brands. I like my box this month other than that, though! Just wish I was getting 5 true Birchbox items.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree with you. I've been a subscriber for just under two years (May '12). In that time I have gotten five "Finds" including this month. All of them have been things I liked or were in line with Birchbox. They are nice additions. I'd rather have a full sized razor or Simple rollerball than Luna bars...

I subscribed a month after you. I typically like the finds. Loved getting that razor, always enjoy a snack, and I still have that pink Acroball pen that a lot of people complained about getting. I love that pen! Oh, and the Chapstick. I liked that one as well. But I can definitely see how they're not very exciting.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

I wasn't around for the pen, but I have heard of it.  Makes me think of Ellen's fake commercial where she made fun of the Bic pens that were made just for women, lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Guys I made my first Birchbox purchase today and seriously even without the 20% off code I'm so excited about the deal I got!





I ordered the Chuao chocolate sampler, The Rosanna Alhambra infinity tray and medium vessel for my vanity. Got the organizer tray and a pick two and free shipping!

Ahh so awesome!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, I don't have a screen shot, but I wanted to share my 2 orders:

Account 1:

Manna Kadar in Paradise

Manna Kadar in Birchbox Love

The Balm Down Boy Shadow/Blush

Free sample Pack

Tiossan cream sample

Between the discovery dash and points, I only paid $9

Account 2:

Jurlique Herbal Recovery serum

The Balm How Bout Them Apples palette

Free sample pack

With a 20% off code and points, I paid $28.80.  I look at it as if I got the Jurlique for half price and the Balm almost for free

Very happy with my purchases, but the bummer is that now none of my accounts have points to spend.  But, I am almost scraping the bottom of the Jurlique sample serum I got from Dermstore before they changed to the Mystery box.  That was only 1/2 an ounce and with sparing use it lasted about a year.  The full size is 1 full oz!  I'm about to use up my Arcona Magic Ice serum, also 1/2 an ounce and also from Dermstore, but I have a spare 1/2 ounce sample waiting for it.  Haha!  But seriously, those 2 are my 2 favorite serums ever.  I alternate between the two of them, with the Truffle serum thrown in now and then too because I have so much of it in samples.  The Truffle is great, but not in the same league as Jurlique or Arcona, despite the fact that it costs more than either of them.  Go figure!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I subscribed a month after you. I typically like the finds. Loved getting that razor, always enjoy a snack, and I still have that pink Acroball pen that a lot of people complained about getting. I love that pen! Oh, and the Chapstick. I liked that one as well. But I can definitely see how they're not very exciting.
I didn't get the pen, but my mom did. She is a dental hygenist and says the dentists always steal her pens. This one they didn't since it was bright pink. I would have been ok with one though, I always keep one in my purse. Some of the regular extras have been real stinkers. I got a purple post card my first month, that tIli bag (I liked it some people freaked out) The John Varvatos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Finds: Schick Razor, Ghiradelli Caramel square, Simple eye roller ball, Chapstick, Jergen's BB cream for Body. None of these are any less valuable than some of the higher end brands. Honestly there is always a stinker in there somewhere, and you get one every few months. Way it goes. I wish some of the newbies would just accept that 4 samples is the norm plus an extra. If you get more than that, do a happy dance.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get the pen, but my mom did. She is a dental hygenist and says the dentists always steal her pens. This one they didn't since it was bright pink. I would have been ok with one though, I always keep one in my purse. Some of the regular extras have been real stinkers. I got a purple post card my first month, that tIli bag (I liked it some people freaked out) The John Varvatos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Finds: Schick Razor, Ghiradelli Caramel square, Simple eye roller ball, Chapstick, Jergen's BB cream for Body. None of these are any less valuable than some of the higher end brands. Honestly there is always a stinker in there somewhere, and you get one every few months. Way it goes. I wish *some of the newbies* would just accept that 4 samples is the norm plus an extra. If you get more than that, do a happy dance.
Even though I'm not a newbie as I'm probably approaching a year with Birchbox now, I think your comment is kind of rude.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion.  That's what people do in discussion groups after all--they voice opinions--along with sharing information, pictures, etc.


----------



## bschlee (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Email them about the COOLA.



Can I ask what you emailed them about--the size of the sample/how much air is in it?


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 12, 2014)

> Even though I'm not a newbie as I'm probably approaching a year with Birchbox now, I think your comment is kind of rude. Â Everyone is entitled to an opinion. Â That's what people do in discussion groups after all--they voice opinions--along with sharing information, pictures, etc.


 You are entitled to feel however you like. Out of 23 months, I have received 4 boxes with more than 5 samples. So, 4 samples plus an extra is my norm. I pointed out that all boxes have stinkers in them, not just the finds. I think you are projecting.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you buy a limited edition box (like the birchbox finds box), do you get to review the products for points?


I don't know this for sure as I have not ever purchased an LE box, but I believe it's just like any other purchase you would make. You do not get points for writing reviews on your purchases, only for the items sampled in your subscription box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree with you. I've been a subscriber for just under two years (May '12). In that time I have gotten five "Finds" including this month. All of them have been things I liked or were in line with Birchbox. They are nice additions. I'd rather have a full sized razor or Simple rollerball than Luna bars...


I've gotten 3 "finds" in 7 months on one sub. This month I signed up for a second sub and haven't got my box yet but I'm expecting I'll get a find in there too since it seems like everyone is, and I'm ok with that. There are really differing views regarding the finds and the lifestyle extras I have noticed. I personally love them, but not everyone does. My perspective may be different considering I got a "find" with 4 other items in my second month at BB, so I just thought that was normal. When I get a 5 or even 6 item box (like this month!) I'm over the moon. Those who've been around a little longer might have a different feeling about it. I've gotten two boxes with 4 items + a "find" and the other items have been killer so it still felt like a full box. Maybe I've just gotten lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't get the pen, but my mom did. She is a dental hygenist and says the dentists always steal her pens. This one they didn't since it was bright pink. I would have been ok with one though, I always keep one in my purse. Some of the regular extras have been real stinkers. I got a purple post card my first month, that tIli bag (I liked it some people freaked out) The John Varvatos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Â 

My Finds: Schick Razor, Ghiradelli Caramel square, Simple eye roller ball, Chapstick, Jergen's BB cream for Body. None of these are any less valuable than some of the higher end brands. Honestly there is always a stinker in there somewhere, and you get one every few months. Way it goes. *I wish some of the newbies would just accept that 4 samples is the norm plus an extra.* If you get more than that, do a happy dance.


Haha I just read this after replying to another one of your comments, where I basically contradicted this! I thought that I understood this concept _because_ I was a "newbie", but now that I think of it maybe I'm not really a newbie anymore after 7 months. I think it's all about perspective honestly and everyone has a different one, whether you're new to BB or not. P.S. I didn't find this comment rude, it's sort of along the lines of how I feel as well. I wish everyone was more open minded and appreciative of the fact that it's $10/month and the purpose is to sample various brands and products. Most of them are high end but I think BB takes into account that not everyone can get those high end brands, either b/c they aren't available near them or they are not affordable, so it's nice that they throw in something more attainable for us regular folks here and there. BB cannot possibly please everyone but I think they really try. No other sub has the kind of variety that BB does, the rewards, or the customization. But on the flip side of that, I think the customization has been a negative thing as well b/c people then expect to always get a perfect box suited to their profile when in reality the profile is just a guideline and not a guarantee of anything. *end rant*


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 12, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the pen, but my mom did. She is a dental hygenist and says the dentists always steal her pens. This one they didn't since it was bright pink. I would have been ok with one though, I always keep one in my purse. Some of the regular extras have been real stinkers. I got a purple post card my first month, that tIli bag (I liked it some people freaked out) The John Varvatos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Well stated. I am a fan of having them search out new high and low end brands. I think BB does a great job of testing new products and curating our boxes. The points make the deal unreal--if you buy a sub during one of their $99 deals, and get $69 back in points ($9 purchase, $60 from reviews)--the deal is even better! I have found so many great products through BB, and many of them I was initially very skeptical of.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 12, 2014)

> Can I ask what you emailed them about--the size of the sample/how much air is in it?


 Mine was almost empty.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 12, 2014)

> > Can I ask what you emailed them about--the size of the sample/how much air is in it?
> 
> 
> Mine was almost empty.


 That's just the size of the sample. The tube is huge compared to the listed amount inside; bad marketing for sure, but you're getting the amount advertised on the tube.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 12, 2014)

> That's just the size of the sample. The tube is huge compared to the listed amount inside; bad marketing for sure, but you're getting the amount advertised on the tube.


 Really? They should have given a foil packet then. Oh well, the more you know.


----------



## ChemLady (Mar 12, 2014)

It may have sounded much more melodramatic when I first posted about the Birchbox finds/extras, so let me try to clarify what I meant. I get kind of bummed when I get the finds/extra because for me personally, they are already brands or products from the drugstore that I am familiar with/own. I like discovering new brands and products through Birchbox, so when one of the samples is of a brand/product I already have tried, I feel like I didn't get to try out enough stuff. I still use the finds/extras, and honestly as long as I can still review them for points it doesn't bother me that much. I think that what caused me to post/say something about it is that I was looking back through my account, and the 8 months that I have been subscribed, I have gotten 6 finds/extras (5 items total in the box), which I feel is really high.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 12, 2014)

> > That's just the size of the sample. The tube is huge compared to the listed amount inside; bad marketing for sure, but you're getting the amount advertised on the tube.
> 
> 
> Really? They should have given a foil packet then. Oh well, the more you know.


 Yeah, agreed. We got Coola in Ipsy last summer, maybe the June bag, and it was the same way. It'd be way less disappointing if they would just fill a much smaller tube vs handing out big ol empty tubes. Looks nice in the box but upon inspection it's just a joke.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> Really? They should have given a foil packet then. Oh well, the more you know.





> Yeah, agreed. We got Coola in Ipsy last summer, maybe the June bag, and it was the same way. It'd be way less disappointing if they would just fill a much smaller tube vs handing out big ol empty tubes. Looks nice in the box but upon inspection it's just a joke.


 I think the reason they send out the tubes is because of the anti-foil contingent who threw fits whenever we get foils. The foils usually have the same amount a tube does, and foils frequently even have more in them than tubes, and they're easier to get every trace of product from, but there are still people who refuse to use foils (or anything else not reclosable), like a Tetrapak or tube/bottle with a snap-off tip), period.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 12, 2014)

> If you buy a limited edition box (like the birchbox finds box), do you get to review the products for points?


 Someone already answered that you don't, but I thought I'd add that you do get points the for buying the box.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 12, 2014)

I saw some people up thread posting about getting another box and getting a Benefit product with it.  I referred myself, but when I tried to put the code in it said it was invalid.  Am I just late to the game and the code expired, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think someone earlier posted asking about a 6 month 20% off code? In case someone didn't get one, I got one today. It's 6MONTHS20.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

So I know a few days ago people were talking about not getting their codes for anniversary months. I got an email this morning for 25% off because it's my 16th box!

The weird thing about this:

I started in March 2012 with an annual sub

I also had March 2013

Then I had August 2013

Now Feb &amp; March 2014

So I was NOT expecting any kind of anniversary code. I wasn't even sure if it started over, like if I got April, would that count as my 3rd month? 

But hey, I won't complain. I will say, for anyone who feels like they've missed out on a code, go ahead and contact them, because obviously they are pretty lenient with handing them out.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys I made my first Birchbox purchase today and seriously even without the 20% off code I'm so excited about the deal I got!





I ordered the Chuao chocolate sampler, The Rosanna Alhambra infinity tray and medium vessel for my vanity. Got the organizer tray and a pick two and free shipping!

Ahh so awesome!!
Wow, awesome! Idk how you had the willpower to save up that many points!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I ordered the Chuao chocolate sampler, The Rosanna Alhambra infinity tray and medium vessel for my vanity. Got the organizer tray and a pick two and free shipping!

Ahh so awesome!!
(I didn't want to clog up the feed by quoting your whole post twice!)
I had to look up the Rosanna tray since I didn't know what you were referring to, I would want that sooo badly if it were a different color! Maybe a bone with silver or gold outlining. Ugh, I'm about to redo my bathroom &amp;


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, awesome! Idk how you had the willpower to save up that many points!
I'm the worst at spending my points! I can never decide how to spend them so I keep accumulating and hoarding them ... then they started expiring, so now when there's a good GWP I get it with a gift card purchase to blow my points. Now I have like $100 in BB giftcards that I paid for with points and a little over a $100 in points ... whoops! I never spend my points, I think I've only made one purchase ever with points and I used like $100 worth in that order because I had accumulated so many that time too.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> I'm the worst at spending my points! I can never decide how to spend them so I keep accumulating and hoarding them ... then they started expiring, so now when there's a good GWP I get it with a gift card purchase to blow my points. Now I have like $100 in BB giftcards that I paid for with points and a little over a $100 in points ... whoops! I never spend my points, I think I've only made one purchase ever with points and I used like $100 worth in that order because I had accumulated so many that time too.Â


 *So glad* I'm not the only one who can't decide! I lost over 300 points last year because I couldn't decide what to order and didn't realize they were expiring (strangely, a CS person recently decided to restore them when I was asking about something else, but if I hadn't had that inquiry, I would still be out of those points). I'm going to start flipping points into gift cards because of this now that I know we can do this.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm the worst at spending my points! I can never decide how to spend them so I keep accumulating and hoarding them ... then they started expiring, so now when there's a good GWP I get it with a gift card purchase to blow my points. Now I have like $100 in BB giftcards that I paid for with points and a little over a $100 in points ... whoops! I never spend my points, I think I've only made one purchase ever with points and I used like $100 worth in that order because I had accumulated so many that time too. 
I am the SAME way! LOL

I finally made a purchase yesterday and I was so nervous/stressed/excited because I can never decide what to purchase. There are times when I feel like I want everything, and other times where I feel like I don't need any of it, so I just save my points, telling myself when I DO want something, I'll have more than enough points to get it for free.

I still have about $50 on my second account, but I'm getting a 20% off code on there this month too so it's possible I'll use them up for gifts for my family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 12, 2014)

Ughhhh I am so sad! My box updated the 10th like everyone else and it was amazingly perfect.. I was getting the blush! I just looked again so I could snap a picture for a friend.. It's changed!!! No more blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not a single item is the same. I went from a great box to a meh box.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (I didn't want to clog up the feed by quoting your whole post twice!)
I had to look up the Rosanna tray since I didn't know what you were referring to, I would want that sooo badly if it were a different color! Maybe a bone with silver or gold outlining. Ugh, I'm about to redo my bathroom &amp; 

Blue is my favorite color and most of my room is blue, teal, or some shade of blue, so I lucked out! Although I do think there should be more of a selection of colors! I think the Rosanna porcelain items them have in the shop are SO beautiful! I really wanted to get something with my points that I wouldn't ever buy otherwise/couldn't find elsewhere etc. I think they're going to look great on my vanity.  I told myself I can't use them until I actually CLEAN my vanity, though! LOL


----------



## Wida (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been saving points and waiting for my 2 year anniversary code to place an order and I got my code this morning and the product that I have been waiting for 2 months to purchase is out of stock.  Just my luck.  I'm not sure if I should find something else to buy while there is the pick 2 bonus in stock or if I should wait and see if my item comes back in stock before my anniversary code expires.  Decisions...


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 12, 2014)

SO glad I'm not alone on this!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am the SAME way! LOL
I finally made a purchase yesterday and I was so nervous/stressed/excited because I can never decide what to purchase. *There are times when I feel like I want everything, and other times where I feel like I don't need any of it*, so I just save my points, telling myself when I DO want something, I'll have more than enough points to get it for free.

I still have about $50 on my second account, but I'm getting a 20% off code on there this month too so it's possible I'll use them up for gifts for my family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My constant struggle!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
*So glad* I'm not the only one who can't decide! I lost over 300 points last year because I couldn't decide what to order and didn't realize they were expiring (strangely, a CS person recently decided to restore them when I was asking about something else, but if I hadn't had that inquiry, I would still be out of those points). I'm going to start flipping points into gift cards because of this now that I know we can do this. This happened to me too! I was lucky to get my expired points back as well, but I'm still kinda bothered by the fact that they don't send expiration emails any more, especially when you can opt into them on the points page... And I called twice and heard totally different things for reasons why I wasn't getting the emails. But now I still struggle at buying giftcards because I can't decide what GWPs I want to use it on ...


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 12, 2014)

can someone explain how the gift card thing works? I have almost 400 points and plan to stay subscribed until I hit $40 worth of points.  I want to unsubscribe for a while. Can I convert my points to a GC and then use the GC even though i don't have a monthly subscription?  I'm with others - what I want to buy is out of stock, but I don't want to lose points, either.

thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  can someone explain how the gift card thing works? I have almost 400 points and plan to stay subscribed until I hit $40 worth of points.  I want to unsubscribe for a while. Can I convert my points to a GC and then use the GC even though i don't have a monthly subscription?  I'm with others - what I want to buy is out of stock, but I don't want to lose points, either.

thanks to anyone who can help.

Yes, you can used the gift card regardless of whether or not you're subscribed to receive boxes. All you have to do is purchase an e-gift card/gift cards for yourself with the points that you've accumulated and have them mailed to a separate e-mail address.

When you go to buy a gift card, choose the "by e-mail" section and fill it out accordingly. (From: Yourself, To: Whatever secondary e-mail you're using) And then choose the amount to send. I will warn you though, you can only purchase e-gift cards in the amounts of ($10, $25, $50, $100, $200) So if you were to save $40 worth of points you'd need to send 4 $10 gift cards separately, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lauravee (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I know a few days ago people were talking about not getting their codes for anniversary months. I got an email this morning for 25% off because it's my 16th box!

The weird thing about this:

I started in March 2012 with an annual sub

I also had March 2013

Then I had August 2013

Now Feb &amp; March 2014

So I was NOT expecting any kind of anniversary code. I wasn't even sure if it started over, like if I got April, would that count as my 3rd month? 

But hey, I won't complain. I will say, for anyone who feels like they've missed out on a code, go ahead and contact them, because obviously they are pretty lenient with handing them out.
I never got any codes! I believe I just hit my 2 years. How often are they supposed to send out codes after the first year?


----------



## BagLady (Mar 12, 2014)

So I emailed BB on Monday because the supergoop sunscreen was a duplicate item. I already received in last year. I received a response apologizing for the error and instead of the usual, here are 100 points, they said they would get back to me regarding compensation. I hadn't heard back from them today so I sent over another email and I received a response rather quickly that stated "Hi Maribel, We will be in touch soon! We appreciate your patience."

Isn't that strange? I wonder if they're changing their policy regarding compensation for duplicate items.

Has anyone else had this happen?

Sorry if this was addressed in earlier posts. I haven't had a chance to catch up.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed BB on Monday because the supergoop sunscreen was a duplicate item. I already received in last year. I received a response apologizing for the error and instead of the usual, here are 100 points, they said they would get back to me regarding compensation. I hadn't heard back from them today so I sent over another email and I received a response rather quickly that stated "Hi Maribel, We will be in touch soon! We appreciate your patience."

Isn't that strange? I wonder if they're changing their policy regarding compensation for duplicate items.

Has anyone else had this happen?

Sorry if this was addressed in earlier posts. I haven't had a chance to catch up.
This was the issue with a lot of supergoop this month, I got my points already but they did say they were going to send out an official email about it, so I think they might be trying to address the bug, figure out what subscribers were affected, and then send a bulk email/points to all of them.

They did this last year when a lot of people got dupes of a different product one month, so I think it might be easier to just address everyone once they realized it was more than a few people, than doing it individually.


----------



## BagLady (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was the issue with a lot of supergoop this month, I got my points already but they did say they were going to send out an official email about it, so I think they might be trying to address the bug, figure out what subscribers were affected, and then send a bulk email/points to all of them.

They did this last year when a lot of people got dupes of a different product one month, so I think it might be easier to just address everyone once they realized it was more than a few people, than doing it individually.
Oh ok. Thanks for letting me know. I didn't realize that the supergoop dupe was an issue.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ughhhh I am so sad! My box updated the 10th like everyone else and it was amazingly perfect.. I was getting the blush! I just looked again so I could snap a picture for a friend.. It's changed!!! No more blush




not a single item is the same. I went from a great box to a meh box.
That same thing happened to me!!  I was getting the blush and a shampoo I really wanted to try and a perfume.  I love trying new perfumes.  Now the box they replaced it with is mainly lotions and an eyeliner.  Really bummed.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2014)

Tube vs Foil debate question:  Don't some things have to be in a tube?  Like sunscreens?  

Wouldn't the potential exposure to air and light from being left in an opened foil packet cause the sunblocking ingredients to be less effective?

Not to say that sunblock or products with SPF don't come in foils, because I've seen/have plenty of them, even sunblock towelettes, I'm just wondering if the tube for coola (despite the lack of product) is better for the product itself?  

I agree tube packaging is a PITA at times, but I also hate getting product under my nails while trying to dig it out of a foil.  

SUCH PROBLEMS!!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

So I sent another email to Birchbox regarding not receiving my anniversary code, since no one responded to the last one over 48 hours ago and the one I sent before that was responded to but my question was left unanswered. I finally got an email back a few minutes ago, and it said that I had opted out of emails from Birchbox and that is why I wasn't getting anything from them (including the anniversary code emails). The CS rep went on to say that she would change my settings so I will now receive emails. That's it. No code, no "here's some points to make up for the fact that you emailed us almost 3 weeks ago and no one fixed it then", no nothing. I've heard such great things about BB customer service and am highly disappointed. I have expensive things I want to purchase but without the code I just cannot afford them! Super bummed out right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I sent another email to Birchbox regarding not receiving my anniversary code, since no one responded to the last one over 48 hours ago and the one I sent before that was responded to but my question was left unanswered. I finally got an email back a few minutes ago, and it said that I had opted out of emails from Birchbox and that is why I wasn't getting anything from them (including the anniversary code emails). The CS rep went on to say that she would change my settings so I will now receive emails. That's it. No code, no "here's some points to make up for the fact that you emailed us almost 3 weeks ago and no one fixed it then", no nothing. I've heard such great things about BB customer service and am highly disappointed. I have expensive things I want to purchase but without the code I just cannot afford them! Super bummed out right now




I would e-mail again or call and tell them you were disappointed with the customer service/length of time it took to respond to your e-mail and how you issue was handled. They have great customer service but there are the occasional CS reps that aren't so great.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I sent another email to Birchbox regarding not receiving my anniversary code, since no one responded to the last one over 48 hours ago and the one I sent before that was responded to but my question was left unanswered. I finally got an email back a few minutes ago, and it said that I had opted out of emails from Birchbox and that is why I wasn't getting anything from them (including the anniversary code emails). The CS rep went on to say that she would change my settings so I will now receive emails. That's it. No code, no "here's some points to make up for the fact that you emailed us almost 3 weeks ago and no one fixed it then", no nothing. I've heard such great things about BB customer service and am highly disappointed. I have expensive things I want to purchase but without the code I just cannot afford them! Super bummed out right now




Do you know what month you're on? The codes aren't unique so you can still use it!
Also...the codes seem to work the following month too. My 16th month was January but I can still use the SWEET16 code again right now. 

ETA, I know that doesn't really address the CS aspect, but at least you can use your code! I'd email back or call and see if you get someone else. Usually they have really great CS but every once in a while I get someone who isn't very helpful...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> So I sent another email to Birchbox regarding not receiving my anniversary code, since no one responded to the last one over 48 hours ago and the one I sent before that was responded to but my question was left unanswered. I finally got an email back a few minutes ago, and it said that I had opted out of emails from Birchbox and that is why I wasn't getting anything from them (including the anniversary code emails). The CS rep went on to say that she would change my settings so I will now receive emails. That's it. No code, no "here's some points to make up for the fact that you emailed us almost 3 weeks ago and no one fixed it then", no nothing. I've heard such great things about BB customer service and am highly disappointed. I have expensive things I want to purchase but without the code I just cannot afford them! Super bummed out right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think the anniversary code window is open yet. Last time around, mine arrived on the 15th. Their logic might be, "There hasn't been an anniversary code sent out between your initial email and now, so no big deal about no response since you couldn't have used one anyway."


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 12, 2014)

FYI I just got a 25% for 25 boxes code in my email.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh ok. Thanks for letting me know. I didn't realize that the supergoop dupe was an issue.

Thanks for responding! 
I also got a dupe Supergoop. I called customer service yesterday and he said they would credit me 100 points within the next few days. I don't why he didn't do it right way. A few days ago I read at least two others got their points pretty quickly. I also got an email to confirm that 100 points would be credited in the next 3 to 5 days.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2014)

I also got my 3 month code on my gift sub today.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would e-mail again or call and tell them you were disappointed with the customer service/length of time it took to respond to your e-mail and how you issue was handled. They have great customer service but there are the occasional CS reps that aren't so great.


I've heard they are great which is why I'm so surprised! I called and left a message, hopefully they get back to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you know what month you're on? The codes aren't unique so you can still use it!
Also...the codes seem to work the following month too. My 16th month was January but I can still use the SWEET16 code again right now.

ETA, I know that doesn't really address the CS aspect, but at least you can use your code! I'd email back or call and see if you get someone else. Usually they have really great CS but every once in a while I get someone who isn't very helpful...


I tried to use the 6MONTHS20 code last night and it said invalid. That is the only 6 months code I've seen out there. If you know of another please share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think the anniversary code window is open yet. Last time around, mine arrived on the 15th. Their logic might be, "There hasn't been an anniversary code sent out between your initial email and now, so no big deal about no response since you couldn't have used one anyway."


My 7th box is on it's way now, so I'm past the 15th of my 6th month. Unless it's the 15th of the following month after your anniversary?


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

I got my 16 month code today as well AND I tried SWEET16 on Monday and it did not work so @Rachel S I would just start plugging in the different codes til one works since it looks like the just activated a bunch on our accounts.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

@RachelS Did you try entering it today yet? I think they JUST activated the codes, because mine didn't work yesterday! You're right though, it should be 6months20.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my 16 month code today as well AND I tried SWEET16 on Monday and it did not work so @Rachel S I would just start plugging in the different codes til one works since it looks like the just activated a bunch on our accounts.


Well, I just gave it a shot and plugged in 6MONTHS20 and no luck, but 3MONTHS20 worked!!! So I guess it is the month *after* your anniversary, not the month of. I'm stoked! Thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 12, 2014)

> I don't think the anniversary code window is open yet. Last time around, mine arrived on the 15th. Their logic might be, "There hasn't been an anniversary code sent out between your initial email and now, so no big deal about no response since you couldn't have used one anyway."


 I just got my anniversary code this morning. Maybe they are just starting to send them! About the finds, I don't think it's really about being "open-minded" - for me, it's just about liking what I like and getting value for what I pay for my box. I don't usually use the drugstore products -- I use the Birchboxes and Glossyboxes mostly to find out about other cosmetic &amp; skincare lines. So if BB wants to throw in a drugstore item in addition to those, that is cool with me. But if, as I have heard and suspect, they're considering a transition towards replacing one of the usual samples with drugstore brands they are partnering with, then for me that makes the box less useful &amp; less worth the money to me. I think it's okay to voice our feelings about this stuff if we don't like it -- that's what these forums are for, right? Also, I'm sure BB will take customer response into account (as well as things like how many of the drugstore boxes they sold,etc.) when they decide how to proceed with the integration of the drugstore brands. If more people like and buy the drugstore stuff, we will see more of them. But I reserve the right to say I don't like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 12, 2014)

> So I emailed BBÂ on Monday because the supergoop sunscreen was a duplicate item. I already received in last year. I received a response apologizing for the error and instead of the usual, here are 100 points, they said they would get back to me regarding compensation. I hadn't heard back from them today so I sent over another email and I received a response rather quickly that stated "Hi Maribel, We will be in touch soon! We appreciate your patience." Isn't that strange? I wonder if they're changing their policy regarding compensation for duplicate items. Has anyone else had this happen? Sorry if this was addressed in earlier posts. I haven't had a chance to catch up.


 Yup. This happened to me too and I'm still waiting on an answer aka I hope I see 100 points in my account soon.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 12, 2014)

No Birchbox (or Ipsy bag) in my mail today. Was hoping to have something to review today. I did get the shoes I ordered from ThredUp though!! I needed them for a prom themed birthday party this weekend and a prom themed concert in April! They are so cute I almost died!! Now to learn to walk in them!! I'm 5'2" and clumsy! I never wear heels!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 12, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 16 month code today as well AND I tried SWEET16 on Monday and it did not work so @Rachel S I would just start plugging in the different codes til one works since it looks like the just activated a bunch on our accounts.
> 
> ...


 No it is the month of your anniversary. The codes only work for like one week of the month, and it's a glitch that we can use old ones. Also if you started on a gift sub, those months don't count towards your anniversary codes.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would e-mail again or call and tell them you were disappointed with the customer service/length of time it took to respond to your e-mail and how you issue was handled. They have great customer service but there are the occasional CS reps that aren't so great.
> ...


 Anniversary codes are only active for two weeks, so if they open the window on the 10th of the month, it closes on the 25th. They would not be usable on the 2nd of the month. That's why I recommended somewhere to keep an eye out for when other people report receiving their codes and then trying them.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 12, 2014)

> I think someone earlier posted asking about a 6 month 20% off code? In case someone didn't get one, I got one today. It's 6MONTHS20.


 Does it say it starts on the 15th or any particular date? I'm on my 13th month, haven't gotten an email, but when I try the 13months25 code it says it's not valid. I've got a cart full, $40 in points and I refuse to pull the trigger until I can use my 25% off lol! Edited to add that I missed all this anniversary code talk at the end! Lol!


----------



## BagLady (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. This happened to me too and I'm still waiting on an answer aka I hope I see 100 points in my account soon.
I hope I see them too! fingers crossed we'll hear from them soon.

Quote: Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got a dupe Supergoop. I called customer service yesterday and he said they would credit me 100 points within the next few days. I don't why he didn't do it right way. A few days ago I read at least two others got their points pretty quickly. I also got an email to confirm that 100 points would be credited in the next 3 to 5 days.
I wonder if I should have called instead of emailing. I always email w/any issues and typically don't have an issue. Guess I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## luckyme502 (Mar 12, 2014)

On my first account I am getting box 67.  I like this box and am really excited to be getting 6 products.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb67

On my second account I just received box 17. I am really liking this box so far.   

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb17

I think this might be the best month of BB for me yet.  Which is good because I was seriously considering canceling after a couple lack luster months.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On my first account I am getting box 67.  I like this box and am really excited to be getting 6 products.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb67

On my second account I just received box 17. I am really liking this box so far.   

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb17

I think this might be the best month of BB for me yet.  Which is good because I was seriously considering canceling after a couple lack luster months.  

Getting both the Balm and the eyeliner, very lucky you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 12, 2014)

After resubbing on the 6th, my box has finally shipped! Wooot ! I always find it interesting how the app loads quicker than the original birchbox page [email protected]


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got my anniversary code this morning. Maybe they are just starting to send them!

About the finds, I don't think it's really about being "open-minded" - for me, it's just about liking what I like and getting value for what I pay for my box. I don't usually use the drugstore products -- I use the Birchboxes and Glossyboxes mostly to find out about other cosmetic &amp; skincare lines. So if BB wants to throw in a drugstore item in addition to those, that is cool with me. But if, as I have heard and suspect, they're considering a transition towards replacing one of the usual samples with drugstore brands they are partnering with, then for me that makes the box less useful &amp; less worth the money to me.
I think it's okay to voice our feelings about this stuff if we don't like it -- that's what these forums are for, right? Also, I'm sure BB will take customer response into account (as well as things like how many of the drugstore boxes they sold,etc.) when they decide how to proceed with the integration of the drugstore brands. If more people like and buy the drugstore stuff, we will see more of them. But I reserve the right to say I don't like them.





Agreed with you completely!  I felt like I got quite a bit of flack yesterday when I stated that I wasn't happy with only getting four samples and a "lifestyle" extra in each box, and in each box, one of the samples being perfume even though I said perfume isn't my favorite.  These were my first two boxes, and I'm definitely not too happy as I wanted to try out new cosmetic items, not perfumes, drugstore lotions, and teas.  

However, I'm going to keep giving it a chance, for now at least.  My Ipsy bag, though?  That's another story.  My March bag from them is a hot mess.  They sent me an indigo blue eyeliner when I have it clearly listed that my eyes are blue, haha.  Oh well, I'm giving them another couple months-worth of chances too.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm pretty pleased with myself getting exactly at $30 so I don't waste any points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy I still have $20 in points left. I've been hoarding for no particular reason.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 12, 2014)

I have not gotten a response about the sunscreen repeat. I hope they send 100 points. I have a 25% off coupon for 2 year anniversary that expires in 2 weeks. I will have over 300 points when my box arrives. I already have my cart loaded up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish you could get a gift with purchase in addition to the percent off like you used to.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen51* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw some people up thread posting about getting another box and getting a Benefit product with it.  I referred myself, but when I tried to put the code in it said it was invalid.  Am I just late to the game and the code expired, or am I doing something wrong?
I just tried it today as well, and it wouldn't work for me either.  Maybe the offer was expired?  Too bad!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 12, 2014)

Personally I've never really thought of the "finds" as anything other than a sample with extra information from BB - like they were pushing the item via their marketing materials to draw attention to these items. I've always counted them as one of my official samples. Unless we are unable to review an item for points, I've never really given much thought about the added "find" characterization.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ughhhh I am so sad! My box updated the 10th like everyone else and it was amazingly perfect.. I was getting the blush! I just looked again so I could snap a picture for a friend.. It's changed!!! No more blush



not a single item is the same. I went from a great box to a meh box.
I have heard of this happening to people now and then, but I haven't experienced it personally.  So sorry!  I can just imagine how bad that would feel.  



 

ETA:  Looks like it *is* happening to me this month too.  I'm worried.  I could understand (well, understand a little bit) if pages went up and were all wrong, so they took them down rather quickly.  But the box has been showing for 2 days.  I find that rather odd.  I'm afraid it is going to lead to big disappointments, and I bet we weren't the only ones affected.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> Personally I've never really thought of the "finds" as anything other than aÂ sample with extra information from BB - like they were pushing the item via their marketing materials to draw attention to these items. I've always counted them as one of my officialÂ samples. Unless we are unable to review an item for points, I've never really given much thoughtÂ about the added "find"Â characterization.


 As an added bonus, we frequently get coupons to go with them, like the one for $3 off razor blades for the Schick. (As a side note, grr, I never quite got around to using all of those coupons before they expired! Oh, well. I'm giving Dollar Shave Club a try since it's leg-shaving season again, so not a big deal.)


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As an added bonus, we frequently get coupons to go with them, like the one for $3 off razor blades for the Schick. (As a side note, grr, I never quite got around to using all of those coupons before they expired! Oh, well. I'm giving Dollar Shave Club a try since it's leg-shaving season again, so not a big deal.)
I actually found the supplier for Dollar Shave Club, www.dorcousa.com.  

http://www.dorcousa.com/sxa3000-sxa3040-6-blade-system-for-women-cartridge-combo-pack/ - that pack is a six-blade razor (which I ADORE) which comes with one handle and 10 additional cartridges for $15.  

You only have to spend $25 with them to get free shipping, and my husband and I now have enough high-quality razors to last us at least a year, and we only spent $30.  It's fantastic!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 12, 2014)

I love Dollar Shave Club! I got the sub for my husband and he was like a kid at Christmas opening up his package!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry if this has bern answered, but do we get to review the finds for points?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

> Sorry if this has bern answered, but do we get to review the finds for points?


 Yep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 12, 2014)

> Yep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dreamflame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After resubbing on the 6th, my box has finally shipped! Wooot ! I always find it interesting how the app loads quicker than the original birchbox page [email protected]
I signed up for a second sub on the 6th, and don't have an iphone!!! I am DYING to know what's in my second box! I hope it's posted tomorrow!


----------



## ViciousT (Mar 12, 2014)

I have to chime in with I love the Jergens find this month...I reviewed it (after resubscribing thanks to my lovely hubby and our tax refund)...and got just enough points to redeem for the BB finds box...I'm a happy camper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for a second sub on the 6th, and don't have an iphone!!! I am DYING to know what's in my second box! I hope it's posted tomorrow!
I signed up for two additional subs on the 7th and 9th, and mine isn't showing on either box, but I've already received my initial sub. I think it only updates if your box is ready to ship or something.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

I am not trying to be argumentative, but I was really curious, so here are my box results for 3 accounts:



Spoiler



Box #1 (8 months)

1.  4 items plus bobby pins (don't know if the bobby pins were extras, but I assume they were, and I thought they were neat)

2.  5 items, zero finds

3.  4 items plus chapstick as a find

4.  5 items plus a find, I think.  It was a chocolate pretzel, so I'm guessing it was a find

5.  4 items plus a find, I think.  It was one of those stupid hair bands, so I'm guessing it was a find.

6.  4 items plus a find--Burt's Bees Lotion

7.  5 items

8.  4 items plus the Jergens find

Total 4 item boxes with a find--5, Boxes with no find or 5 items plus a find--3

Box #2 (11 months)

1.  5 items plus a find--notecard

2.  4 items plus a find--bandaids

3.  4 items plus a find--bobby pins

4.  5 items, no find

5.  5 items, no find

6.  4 items, plus a find--chapstick--but actually this was the box where they double counted the Liz Earle, so it was only really 3 samples plus a find

7.  5 items, no find--unless the chuao pods are finds, which I don't consider them to be because I can buy them through BB, which generally isn't true of finds

8.  4 items, plus a find--pretzels

9.  5 items, plus a find--headband

10.  5 items, no find

11.  4 items plus Jergens find

Total  4 item boxes with a find--5, Boxes with no find or 5 items plus a find--6

Box #3 (10 months)

1.  4 items plus 2 finds--odd

2.  5 items, no find

3.  4 items plus find--bobby pin

4.  5 items, no find

5.  4 items plus chapstick find

6.  5 items, no find (unless tea is a find, but BB sells it, so I don't think it is)

7.  4 items plus hairband find

8.  4 items plus a lotion find from Burt's Bees

9.  5 items

10.  My box page has disappeared, so I don't know yet--Worried!!!  This was my box with the Inika eyeliner.

Total 4 item boxes with a find--4, Boxes with no find or 5 items plus a find (plus odd box out)--5  (One box missing now)


The results surprised me.  There have been more finds that I realized.  However, most of the previous finds I have liked or at least found useful (like the hairbands I actually hate, but I use them because they work).  I think it was just something about the Jergens in and of itself that upset me, even more than the chapstick did.  Plus, there were so many items I wanted this month and didn't get.  I usually get a better mix of products.  So, it wasn't really the find in and of itself that upset me so much as what the find was and how I missed out on so much.  Now, on my yearly account, I see my box has disappeared after being up for 2 days.  It was the one with my Inika in it.  Pretty worried!  I wrote to ask what was going on, because I had a tracking code and everything.  I bet it has something to do with Newgistics.  They are such a terrible company!  Blech!  But I'm glad I looked back at all my accounts and realized it was something unique about this month and this find, but it really isn't some unusual pattern developing like I'd feared.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for two additional subs on the 7th and 9th, and mine isn't showing on either box, but I've already received my initial sub. I think it only updates if your box is ready to ship or something.
I emailed them, they said it can take up to 10 days for it to update and ship.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there a swap discussion thread for birchbox?  I just searched the bb threads and nothing popped up.  I would like to swap the Inika eyeliner.  I also just want to make sure, if I sharpen the tip and wipe the whole thing with rubbing alcohol, is it acceptable for trading?  I swatched it on my arm and tried it on my eyes once.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

> Is there a swap discussion thread for birchbox? Â I just searched the bb threads and nothing popped up. Â I would like to swap the Inika eyeliner. Â I also just want to make sure, if I sharpen the tip and wipe the whole thing with rubbing alcohol, is it acceptable for trading? Â I swatched it on my arm and tried it on my eyes once.


 I would just make sure you note that on your trade list/post. And yes, these is a swap thread but its under the subscription box swaps page, not the Birchbox page. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141458/birchbox-swaps-march-2014/30#post_2306459  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

> I am not trying to be argumentative, but I was really curious, so here are my box results for 3 accounts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The results surprised me. Â There have been more finds that I realized. Â However, most of the previous finds I have liked or at least found useful (like the hairbands I actually hate, but I use them because they work). Â I think it was just something about the Jergens in and of itself that upset me, even more than the chapstick did. Â Plus, there were so many items I wanted this month and didn't get. Â I usually get a better mix of products. Â So, it wasn't really the find in and of itself that upset me so much as what the find was and how I missed out on so much. Â Now, on my yearly account, I see my box has disappeared after being up for 2 days. Â It was the one with my Inika in it. Â Pretty worried! Â I wrote to ask what was going on, because I had a tracking code and everything. Â I bet it has something to do with Newgistics. Â They are such a terrible company! Â Blech! Â But I'm glad I looked back at all my accounts and realized it was something unique about this month and this find, but it really isn't some unusual pattern developing like I'd feared. I need to pick through the list some more, but not everything you listed as a "find" actually was one. The hairpins and note cards, for example, were lifestyle items, not finds.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I need to pick through the list some more, but not everything you listed as a "find" actually was one. The hairpins and note cards, for example, were lifestyle items, not finds.
Oh!  I thought lifestyle extras and finds were the same thing, it was just that some people preferred to use one term over the other.  If that's the case, then I generally like lifestyle extras and I do tend to hate the finds.  So I'm back to thinking maybe I've gotten more finds lately, then, in lieu of lifestyle extras.  It would be nice if they asked in the quiz if we'd prefer more lifestyle extras or finds, like they did with the perfume.  But then, that would likely confuse a lot of subbers who aren't as 'studious' about their accounts as those of us at MUT are, haha!  Thanks for bringing the difference to my attention meaganola!!!


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 12, 2014)

Got my box in the mail today!  I wasn't even expecting it for a few more days, so it was a nice surprise.  I received box #77.  While I think this may be my first ever 4 sample box (it does have 5 if you include the Jergens), the samples are great, and are high value: about $40!

Inika Eyeliner (full size) in Green Lagoon $20 Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum 10mL $10 Keims Energizing Shampoo 50mL $2 Grand Central Beauty Serum + Primer 6mL  $8 Jergens BB Body Lotion 1oz $1
The eyeliner is really pretty, a shimmery minty sage kind of color.  Great box for me


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually found the supplier for Dollar Shave Club, www.dorcousa.com.  

http://www.dorcousa.com/sxa3000-sxa3040-6-blade-system-for-women-cartridge-combo-pack/ - that pack is a six-blade razor (which I ADORE) which comes with one handle and 10 additional cartridges for $15.  

You only have to spend $25 with them to get free shipping, and my husband and I now have enough high-quality razors to last us at least a year, and we only spent $30.  It's fantastic!  

Oooh, good find!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 12, 2014)

> Got my box in the mail today! Â I wasn't even expecting it for a few more days, so it was a nice surprise. Â I received box #77. Â While I think this may be my first ever 4 sample box (it does have 5 if you include the Jergens), the samples are great, and are high value: about $40!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The eyeliner is really pretty, a shimmery minty sage kind of color. Â Great box for meÂ :happy: s This is my box and its taking soo long. Darn Newgistics! I love this box. So much fun stuff, I want to play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Personally I've never really thought of the "finds" as anything other than a sample with extra information from BB - like they were pushing the item via their marketing materials to draw attention to these items. I've always counted them as one of my official samples. Unless we are unable to review an item for points, I've never really given much thought about the added "find" characterization.

Yeah, this is pretty much how I've always thought of it, too.  I did go back and look, and in the 13 months I've had my longest sub, I got 6 "5 sample" boxes, 1 "5 + extra", 1 "6 but only 4 reviewable", and 5 "4 + extra" boxes.  And 4 of those 4 + extra boxes have been in the last 6 months, so I think there's just been a run on them lately.

I do wonder if the increase in subscribers is causing issues getting enough samples from smaller/boutique brands to fill boxes and if that's why BB is turning to more mass market items to "fill out" boxes.  I don't mind getting them once in a while (maybe once a quarter?) but more than that and it feels less like a unique set of items and more like something I could put together myself wandering around CVS or Target.

And personally, I found the " I wish some of the newbies would just accept that 4 samples is the norm plus an extra. If you get more than that, do a happy dance." remark kind of condescending.  It's people who have been getting BB for a while who are noticing the creep of more mass market items into the boxes recently, and to me, that's a perfectly legitimate discussion to have here.  I'm not saying I haven't really liked some of them, because I have (although the Jergens isn't one of them).  But to me, it makes BB less special.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

Is Birchbox going to sell the full size of the Jergens body bb? Because I seriously love it! It's absolutely perfect for my porcelain/veiny skin, it makes it so much more even toned without fake tanning. I'm a total pale advocate, I think it's beautiful even though most don't. I digress, I can't find the Bb cream anywhere, it's been sold out for weeks where I live and I wish birchbox would sell it.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, this is pretty much how I've always thought of it, too.  I did go back and look, and in the 13 months I've had my longest sub, I got 6 "5 sample" boxes, 1 "5 + extra", 1 "6 but only 4 reviewable", and 5 "4 + extra" boxes.  And 4 of those 4 + extra boxes have been in the last 6 months, so I think there's just been a run on them lately.

I do wonder if the increase in subscribers is causing issues getting enough samples from smaller/boutique brands to fill boxes and if that's why BB is turning to more mass market items to "fill out" boxes.  I don't mind getting them once in a while (maybe once a quarter?) but more than that and it feels less like a unique set of items and more like something I could put together myself wandering around CVS or Target.

This is probably feasible. When I joined Birchbox I remember the variations only being a couple dozen or so, now it's what, in the 70's? I'm willing to guess that it's a combination of increase in subscribers and a tightening down of how many samples a company is sending out at any given time.

Though I seem to remember something about them asking if people wanted to see more drugstore brands as "find" items, so maybe there was enough response on that front to cause the increase in drugstore items.


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is Birchbox going to sell the full size of the Jergens body bb? Because I seriously love it! It's absolutely perfect for my porcelain/veiny skin, it makes it so much more even toned without fake tanning. I'm a total pale advocate, I think it's beautiful even though most don't. I digress, I can't find the Bb cream anywhere, it's been sold out for weeks where I live and I wish birchbox would sell it.


Do you have a local Safeway/Vons/Dominicks/Genuardis (same company, different locations)?  They carry it at all 3 Safeways in my town.  Sometimes people don't think to look for these types of products in a grocery store, but half the time they are there and are not limited to just drug stores.  Hope this helps!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

> Do you have a local Safeway/Vons/Dominicks/Genuardis (same company, different locations)?Â  They carry it at all 3 Safeways in my town.Â  Sometimes people don't think to look for these types of products in a grocery store, but half the time they are there and are not limited to just drug stores.Â  Hope this helps!


 We don't have those anywhere nearby, I was actually shocked that the product sold out where I live. Nothing popular ever sells out here, I live in a small town with lots of older rich people and usually trends don't catch on here for a few months. But thanks for the info, maybe I'll try to order it offline somewhere else.


----------



## jt0303 (Mar 12, 2014)

> We don't have those anywhere nearby, I was actually shocked that the product sold out where I live. Nothing popular ever sells out here, I live in a small town with lots of older rich people and usually trends don't catch on here for a few months. But thanks for the info, maybe I'll try to order it offline somewhere else.


 I'm getting one in my Target beauty box. I believe they have it online at Target.com, drugstore.com might also have it. I use my RedCard at Target and get free shipping. Amazon might be worth a try too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

> We don't have those anywhere nearby, I was actually shocked that the product sold out where I live. Nothing popular ever sells out here, I live in a small town with lots of older rich people and usually trends don't catch on here for a few months. But thanks for the info, maybe I'll try to order it offline somewhere else.


 If you can't find it, I'll mail you one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just at Walgreens &amp; they had a whole end cap of them. And I saw them at Target the other day too! I'll have to try mine tonight &amp; see if I like it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

> If you can't find it, I'll mail you one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just at Walgreens &amp; they had a whole end cap of them. And I saw them at Target the other day too! I'll have to try mine tonight &amp; see if I like it.


 I particularly like it for helping blue my stretch marks on my thighs that I got while pregnant. I was really pleased with this sample.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

> I'm getting one in my Target beauty box. I believe they have it online at Target.com, drugstore.com might also have it. I use my RedCard at Target and get free shipping. Amazon might be worth a try too.


 I ordered the target beauty box and honestly forgot that it was coming in that box so now I'm way more excited, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen51* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw some people up thread posting about getting another box and getting a Benefit product with it.  I referred myself, but when I tried to put the code in it said it was invalid.  Am I just late to the game and the code expired, or am I doing something wrong?


I believe only the mascara is left and that is the only code still valid.  If you were going with the other two, they are out of them so maybe that's why the codes are now invalid.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is Birchbox going to sell the full size of the Jergens body bb? Because I seriously love it! It's absolutely perfect for my porcelain/veiny skin, it makes it so much more even toned without fake tanning. I'm a total pale advocate, I think it's beautiful even though most don't. I digress, I can't find the Bb cream anywhere, it's been sold out for weeks where I live and I wish birchbox would sell it.
I've seen it at Target for 11.99. I know you said it's sold out around you, but just in case you hadn't checked. Also you can buy the sample size we received for $2


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

Just in case anyone's interested:

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-acrylic-cosmetics-organizers-1


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 12, 2014)

> Yup. This happened to me too and I'm still waiting on an answer aka I hope I see 100 points in my account soon.


 Me too but my duplicate was a Curl Keeper.


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 12, 2014)

So has anyone ever seen their box picture updated with a couple of items left out but once they got it in person, they received everything listed?  This is what my box looks like at the moment:





I am supposed to get:

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer
Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm
Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion
Control Corrective Cucumber Bead Cleanser
Control Corrective Oil Free Healing Lotion
Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry

I am missing the second Control Corrective (not sure which one is pictured above, it's too small for me to tell) and the Ghiradelli.


----------



## disconik (Mar 12, 2014)

Just posting this because I know we all get a contact high from someone getting a good deal:





I got my boyfriend a bottle of the english laundry notting hill.  I was originally going to get him the 1.7oz bottlebut when my total ended up only being $8 after I added my face wash, I bumped it up to the 3.4 oz since it was only $15 more (before the 20% discount) for twice the product.  

Also, has anyone gotten box 14?  I'm curious as to what color stila lip glaze they're sending in it.  The pic looks fairly dark and the only comparable color I could see on the product page swatches was candy apple but it certainly didn't look that bright in the box pic.


----------



## splash79 (Mar 12, 2014)

I got a surprise in the mail today!  The last tracking I had for my box showed it in Fisher, IN on Monday, so yay!  

(Side note: I received two different emails with tracking this month, as some of you did.  Same number, but I could track it through UPS Mail Innovations, Newgistics, and both emails showed I could track it through USPS.  The USPS link was the only way that I could actually track the package, which I thought was amusing.)

I didn't expect to, but I'm really liking the Jergens.  I've tried to use their lotions before and they always seem to be either very runny or incredibly sticky, but this one seems to have the perfect balance.  The color does weird me out a bit, but if the big bottles have the same texture, I'm definitely going to buy a bottle of it!

Loving the color of the Inika liner and the Juliette Has a Gun perfume smells nice.  I tested the Supergoop on my hand and was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't greasy, so I'll be giving it a try.  

The only thing I'm unsure about is the Curl Keeper stuff.  My hair is straight, with just the slightest amount of wave.  Could I use this as a kind of smoothing serum or is that just a lost cause?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 12, 2014)

Has BB changed their shipping center or method?  Usually my boxes ship from NY and get here quickly, but this month is shows it in Indiana and is slow comingâ€¦..


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a surprise in the mail today!  The last tracking I had for my box showed it in Fisher, IN on Monday, so yay!  
Same here, I hope I find it in the mailbox today or tomorrow!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

I e-mailed BB about the lack of a seal on my minteas, and they're sending me an entirely new box?!

WOW!

Does anyone know if they send the same box again, or is it going to be completely different?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2014)

I made a purchase...I was planning on hoarding my points, but I have actually found that the longer I save them, the harder it is to actually spend them! So I got these 2 adorable Rosanna vessels for my room...I think I'll use them for my makeup brushes.





Shopping urge satisfied and I avoided buying makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I e-mailed BB about the lack of a seal on my minteas, and they're sending me an entirely new box?!

WOW!

Does anyone know if they send the same box again, or is it going to be completely different?
A lot of the time, people get different boxes. When I had a box replaced a while back, it was different than the original. But I'm not sure if they make an attempt to send the same as the original, or not!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made a purchase...I was planning on hoarding my points, but I have actually found that the longer I save them, the harder it is to actually spend them! So I got these 2 adorable Rosanna vessels for my room...I think I'll use them for my makeup brushes.





Shopping urge satisfied and I avoided buying makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha omg I JUST got those vessels and the matching tray!! I'm obsessed with them. It's my first purchase from BB and I wanted to treat myself to something I couldn't just go out and buy at any store. I'm super excited to get them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made a purchase...I was planning on hoarding my points, but I have actually found that the longer I save them, the harder it is to actually spend them! So I got these 2 adorable Rosanna vessels for my room...I think I'll use them for my makeup brushes.





Shopping urge satisfied and I avoided buying makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha omg I JUST got those vessels and the matching tray!! I'm obsessed with them. It's my first purchase from BB and I wanted to treat myself to something I couldn't just go out and buy at any store. I'm super excited to get them!

Ahhh I want the tray and the smaller vessel, too! But I am going to wait until I have some more points to use, because I'd so rather use them on something like this. I usually get some makeup pretties, which is great and all, but I don't NEED more makeup and I never buy cute things like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh I want the tray and the smaller vessel, too! But I am going to wait until I have some more points to use, because I'd so rather use them on something like this. I usually get some makeup pretties, which is great and all, but I don't NEED more makeup and I never buy cute things like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I bought the medium vessel and the tray on one account, and the large vessel on another account rather than moving around my points with gift cards. That way I get multiple pick 2's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I COMPLETELY agree and it's exactly why I bought them. I have soooo much makeup, and I get so many subscriptions that I'm always getting new cosmetics/beauty stuff coming in the door, but rarely do I get home decor-type items. I thought these were so ridiculously pretty and something I'd probably NEVER spend that much money on in a store. Plus my vanity needs some serious TLC and this set is going to make me motivated to clean it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has BB changed their shipping center or method?  Usually my boxes ship from NY and get here quickly, but this month is shows it in Indiana and is slow comingâ€¦..
My box is coming out of New Jersey.  Lol I would have much rather had Fishers, IN.


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 12, 2014)

Yay...All deluxe samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 12, 2014)

> I bought the medium vessel and the tray on one account, and the large vessel on another account rather than moving around my points with gift cards. That way I get multiple pick 2's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I COMPLETELY agree and it's exactly why I bought them. I have soooo much makeup, and I get so many subscriptions that I'm always getting new cosmetics/beauty stuff coming in the door, but rarely do I get home decor-type items. I thought these were so ridiculously pretty and something I'd probably NEVER spend that much money on in a store. Plus my vanity needs some serious TLC and this set is going to make me motivated to clean it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you know how big the vessels are? I've been eyeing them up for awhile. I'm going to put shelving in my bathroom and plan on putting stuff in apothecary jars and I think these would be super cute with it! I just am unsure on the sizes and which ones I should get.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yay...All deluxe samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is my box too! I'm so excited!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

> Do you know how big the vessels are? I've been eyeing them up for awhile. I'm going to put shelving in my bathroom and plan on putting stuff in apothecary jars and I think these would be super cute with it! I just am unsure on the sizes and which ones I should get.


 The dimensions are on the product pages! I'm eyeing these too... would be so cute on my vanity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my box too! I'm so excited! 
I think we got the best box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you know how big the vessels are? I've been eyeing them up for awhile. I'm going to put shelving in my bathroom and plan on putting stuff in apothecary jars and I think these would be super cute with it! I just am unsure on the sizes and which ones I should get.
As was mentioned above, the dimensions are on the product page, however if you skim through to see this photo which shows each size and the infinity Tray. I'm more of a visual person so this helped me more than the actual listed dimensions, haha.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 12, 2014)

> I got a surprise in the mail today! Â The last tracking I had for my box showed it in Fisher, IN on Monday, so yay! Â  (Side note: I received two different emails with tracking this month, as some of you did. Â Same number, but I could track it through UPS Mail Innovations, Newgistics, and both emails showed I could track it through USPS. Â The USPS link was the only way that I could actually track the package, which I thought was amusing.) I didn't expect to, but I'm really liking the Jergens. Â I've tried to use their lotions before and they always seem to be either veryÂ runnyÂ or incredibly sticky, but this one seems to have the perfect balance. Â The color does weird me out a bit, but if the big bottles have the same texture, I'm definitely going to buy a bottle of it! Loving the color of the Inika liner and the Juliette Has a Gun perfume smells nice. Â I tested the Supergoop on my hand and was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't greasy, so I'll be giving it a try. Â  The only thing I'm unsure about is the Curl Keeper stuff. Â My hair is straight, with just the slightest amount of wave. Â Could I use this as a kind of smoothing serum or is that just a lost cause? Â


 The Jergens is the tinted one? It's not a lotion. It's a BB Cream for the body. I have stretch marks and a couple of huge scars on my legs. If I get it in one of my boxes, it matches my skin tone, I'll use it, but I do not like these kinds of Birchbox Finds things at all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

> As was mentioned above, the dimensions are on the product page, however if you skim through to see this photo which shows each size and the infinity Tray. I'm more of a visual person so this helped me more than the actual listed dimensions, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 SO CUTE. Are those the boxes they come in, do you think? Because I would totally use those to decorate too!


----------



## splash79 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Jergens is the tinted one? It's not a lotion. It's a BB Cream for the body. I have stretch marks and a couple of huge scars on my legs. If I get it in onecof my boxes, it matches my skin tone, I'll use it, but I do not like these kinds of Birchbox Finds things at all.
Well now I feel silly!  I don't know how I missed that it was a BB Cream. 

I think that everyone is getting the Jergens, but I'm not sure.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has BB changed their shipping center or method?  Usually my boxes ship from NY and get here quickly, but this month is shows it in Indiana and is slow comingâ€¦..

Mine's shipping from NJ and was just shipped out yesterday(?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!). Not happy with the "let's send out the boxes after the site's been updated for the month", usually I get them close to the 10th, but mine's not scheduled to arrive until next week. Dun dun dun. This is definitely going to be the latest arriving BB yet.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well now I feel silly!  I don't know how I missed that it was a BB Cream. 

I think that everyone is getting the Jergens, but I'm not sure.

I think it's either the Jergens or the Ghirardelli chocolate. My box says I'm supposed to be receiving the chocolate, but I'll believe it when I rip open my box once it arrives.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is Birchbox going to sell the full size of the Jergens body bb? Because I seriously love it! It's absolutely perfect for my porcelain/veiny skin, it makes it so much more even toned without fake tanning. I'm a total pale advocate, I think it's beautiful even though most don't. I digress, I can't find the Bb cream anywhere, it's been sold out for weeks where I live and I wish birchbox would sell it.
If Birchbox doesn't have it, BedBath&amp;Beyond sells it in their True Value/Harmon section of the store! (And you can use a 20% off coupon!!)


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm planning my order with my 16 month code, and I was wondering, how does it work if I decide I don't like something? Has anyone here ever returned a BB order? &amp; did you have to pay return shipping?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


SO CUTE. Are those the boxes they come in, do you think? Because I would totally use those to decorate too!

I'm pretty sure they come in those boxes! I was just reading about the infinity tray and it says something in the BB description about the pretty box that it comes in making it great for gifting, so I think they all come in the pretty boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 12, 2014)

> If Birchbox doesn't have it, BedBath&amp;Beyond sells it in their True Value/Harmon section of the store! (And you can use a 20% off coupon!!)


 Thanks for the info, babe!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 12, 2014)

I used 300 points (and a different e-mail) to buy myself a gift subscription. It shipped today. So did the Chella sharpener and the Pick-2. I haven't even gotten a shipping notice on my regular sub yet. I want to know what's in my boxes so freaking bad.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 12, 2014)

> > The Jergens is the tinted one? It's not a lotion. It's a BB Cream for the body. I have stretch marks and a couple of huge scars on my legs. If I get it in onecof my boxes, it matches my skin tone, I'll use it, but I do not like these kinds of Birchbox Finds things at all.
> 
> 
> Well now I feel silly! Â I don't know how I missed that it was a BB Cream.Â  I think that everyone is getting the Jergens, but I'm not sure.


 [@]splash79[/@] Don't feel silly. It's easy to miss. I've seen March boxes without the Jergens, but I think at least 50% of them already posted on Instagram do have it, so it's in a whole lot of boxes.


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Mar 12, 2014)

> Mine's shipping from NJ and was just shipped out yesterday(?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!). Not happy with the "let's send out the boxes after the site's been updated for the month", usually I get them close to the 10th, but mine's not scheduled to arrive until next week. Dun dun dun. This is definitely going to be the latest arriving BB yet.


 Mine usually ship from nj (which is right next to pa (where I live) but now mine are shipping from Tennessee and are coming later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

I could probably easily find this, so I'm sorry if it's a dumb question.  However, how many points do you get for gifting three and six-month subscriptions, pretty please?  

Edited to add - I actually did a little Googling, and couldn't find a specific answer, but I did see that you get ~some~ amount when looking over my points.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine's shipping from NJ and was just shipped out yesterday(?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!). Not happy with the "let's send out the boxes after the site's been updated for the month", usually I get them close to the 10th, but mine's not scheduled to arrive until next week. Dun dun dun. This is definitely going to be the latest arriving BB yet.
Oh, right NJ, not NY, but why from IN this time?  Different warehouses or did it bounce all the way out there even though I only live 2 hours from the warehouse in NJ?  Oh, well, soon enough.  Waiting for my other box to update to March.  Fingers crossed I like that one too!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 12, 2014)

> I could probably easily find this, so I'm sorry if it's a dumb question. Â However, how many points do you get for gifting three and six-month subscriptions, pretty please?Â Â  Edited to add - I actually did a little Googling, and couldn't find a specific answer, but I did see that you get ~some~ amount when looking over my points.Â


 When it comes to gift supscriptions, you get $1 for every $1 you pay out of pocket. I just gifted myself a 3-month subscription using 300 Birchbox Points, thus paying $0 out of pocket and getting 0 Points for it. I did, however, get 5 Points for spending $5 on a Chella sharpener in the same purchase.


----------



## pyramid (Mar 12, 2014)

i'm getting the welcome box for the month (along with the benefit sample) and this is what it says I have sampled on my referral link:





does this mean anything or could my box possibly be different?


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I e-mailed BB about the lack of a seal on my minteas, and they're sending me an entirely new box?!

WOW!

Does anyone know if they send the same box again, or is it going to be completely different?
Review your current box now!  I had a broken HP Journey sample. contacted them and they said they would mail me a new sample but it might not be the same.  Was super suprised to get a whole new box!  Then the box page updated to the new box I was sent and I was able to review 3/5 items (I got the nail rock and INKA shadow in both boxes so could not review that).  Also could not really complain as my original box had a SN dry conditioner, then I got it in my Feb box but it felt bad to "complain" about it being a dupe so I traded it!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When it comes to gift supscriptions, you get $1 for every $1 you pay out of pocket. I just gifted myself a 3-month subscription using 300 Birchbox Points, thus paying $0 out of pocket and getting 0 Points for it. I did, however, get 5 Points for spending $5 on a Chella sharpener in the same purchase.
Thank you so much!  I think I'll refer myself to a second account, and then purchase a three-month gift subscription for that account.  That way I'll end up getting 140 points or so, and I'll be even closer to getting my pores no more for FREE (ish)!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2014)

And my box finally got off the slug it was riding on in Fishers IN last updated 3/8/14 and was delivered today!  Woo hoo! Box 77


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pyramid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm getting the welcome box for the month (along with the benefit sample) and this is what it says I have sampled on my referral link:





does this mean anything or could my box possibly be different?

That's more than likely what's in your box.  Have you gotten your shipping notification yet?  Also, would you mind sharing with me what you set your profile as?  This would be an AMAZING box for me to get.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 12, 2014)

> > Â  i'm getting the welcome box for the month (along with the benefit sample) and this is what it says I have sampled on my referral link:
> >
> > does this mean anything or could my boxÂ possibly be different?
> 
> ...


 Welcome boxes do not go by profile settings. Unfortunately. It's just luck of the draw.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Welcome boxes do not go by profile settings. Unfortunately.

It's just luck of the draw.
Of course they don't!  For some reason, I didn't get a welcome box when I joined in February.  I just got a bleh box.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 12, 2014)

I really love those vessels! I am so tempted to add those to my shopping cart, almost did yesterday and everyone is tempting me. I shouldn't though. I can get obsessive with containers. My husband will freak out of I buy another "box"! lol 






I have a few more days to put them in the shopping cart and take them out. Right now I have the medium one in the cart. I am waiting until I get my box to do the reviews and also on the response for the repeat supergoop sample.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yay...All deluxe samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice box.  I'd love to try that Michael Todd.  I've been using their cleansers and toners since Ipsy sent out the Pumpkin and Jojoba samples.  I didn't care for the moisturizers though.  Found them to make my skin greasy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 12, 2014)

> > Welcome boxes do not go by profile settings. Unfortunately. It's just luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> Of course they don't! Â For some reason, I didn't get a welcome box when I joined in February. Â I just got a bleh box. Â


 Only gift subs get welcome boxes now. It used to be all new accounts got one the first month. Did you subscribe the regular way in February, having to be on the waiting list? Still, a bleh box is not fun. I've unsubscribed before and got bleh boxes when I resubbed. I don't think they look at the profile at all the first month for anybody.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And my box finally got off the slug it was riding on in Fishers IN last updated 3/8/14 and was delivered today!  Woo hoo! Box 77




That looks so nice with the Inika and the Smart.  This is the box I was supposed to be getting, until they took away both my box page *and* my tracking sometime this afternoon.  Granted, there are boxes I like better and I'm trying to stay positive I might get one of them, but I had really gotten used to the thought of trying out the organic eyeliner.  If I don't get it now, I'll be super disappointed.  But, at least I have some hope I might see chocolate instead of Jergens, lol!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Only gift subs get welcome boxes now. It used to be all new accounts got one the first month. Did you subscribe the regular way in February, having to be on the waiting list? Still, a bleh box is not fun. I've unsubscribed before and got bleh boxes when I resubbed. I don't think they look at the profile at all the first month for anybody.
That makes sense!  I subscribed via a friend's referral, so I got to skip the waiting list, but my box still sorta sucked!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That looks so nice with the Inika and the Smart.  This is the box I was supposed to be getting, until they took away both my box page *and* my tracking sometime this afternoon.  Granted, there are boxes I like better and I'm trying to stay positive I might get one of them, but I had really gotten used to the thought of trying out the organic eyeliner.  If I don't get it now, I'll be super disappointed.  But, at least I have some hope I might see chocolate instead of Jergens, lol!
Oh no!  I have never had that happen to me yet *knock on wood*  I always hope that when I have an ok box it will be different than the one showing on my account but it never is!  Luckily this box was "free" since the supergoop is a dupe for me as I got it in Oct 2012.  I emailed them the day box pages loaded and got the points same day.  I worry they are  going to stop giving points for dupe items!  In my 2 years 2 months subbing I have got 3 dupes! (Wei buffing beads in Jan 12 and Feb 12, Number 4 protect and the supergoop Oct 12 and March 14)

Ooh I would have loved to see some chocolate in my box!  And the Balm!  They could have sent me an eyeliner, the balm and chocolate and I would be happy!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And my box finally got off the slug it was riding on in Fishers IN last updated 3/8/14 and was delivered today!  Woo hoo! Box 77




I got so excited when I saw you had yours I went and checked my mail box again but it was not there. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got so excited when I saw you had yours I went and checked my mail box again but it was not there. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow.
Fingers crossed!  Mine was still showing being in IN.  I checked the USPS app on my phone when I got to work and saw it got to my local PO at 2:15am so I knew it would come today!  That and Ipsy so good mail day!  Post pics when you get yours!  Wonder if @JessP got her box?


----------



## pyramid (Mar 12, 2014)

I was on the wait list but I didn't sign up immediately so I think it timed out. Then got the Benefit sample promo email a few weeks later and I guess I was just able to sign up immediately?: 





Kinda bummed if that's what I'm actually getting in my first box since the Control Corrective stuff looks like one time use packets.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fingers crossed!  Mine was still showing being in IN.  I checked the USPS app on my phone when I got to work and saw it got to my local PO at 2:15am so I knew it would come today!  That and Ipsy so good mail day!  Post pics when you get yours!  Wonder if @JessP got her box?
Mine still has not updated since the 8th! Maybe it is just not sorted yet.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When it comes to gift supscriptions, you get $1 for every $1 you pay out of pocket. I just gifted myself a 3-month subscription using 300 Birchbox Points, thus paying $0 out of pocket and getting 0 Points for it. I did, however, get 5 Points for spending $5 on a Chella sharpener in the same purchase.
Here is a question... do you get points for using a gift card?


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 12, 2014)

I just got an email about a benefit x birchbox event in Boston. One thing that makes me pause is the fact that most other events seem to have had free gifts, like a special box, and this one doesn't. I'm less likely to go to this if I don't get more than free food/drinks. Here's the info if anyone in Boston is interested-it's at the benefit boutique on Newbury


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm getting ready to go on a BB shopping spree with my 6 month code. I'm looking for a good spray-on moisturizer that I can use throughout the day that won't ruin my make up. Any suggestions that are on BB?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok universe.  Just tossing it out there since you took my original box away.  It would be awesome if you sent my original box, or #'s 67, 64, 61 (winner, winner, chicken dinner!), 59, 52, 49 (maybe not a chicken dinner, but a nice side of wings here), 45, 36, 33, 32, 30, 25, 23 (but I think BP rules it out), 22, 20 (I'll overlook Jergens for Michael Todd *and* the Balm), 9, 7 (ah! more chicken wings--yum!), 2, or 1.  Anything else would make me a sad panda in comparison to the box I was expecting.  

But for the love of all that is holy in Birchboxland, do NOT send me a box with no makeup.  And do NOT send me a box where the makeup is either Pop Beauty or a sticky Stila lip glaze.  Inika, Mally, or the Balm, and in that order--Pretty please with a cherry scented dollop of good karma on top!  Whew!  I feel better just tossing this out there.  Not that I've ever gotten one of my top boxes, though.  Fingers crossed this will be the time!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 12, 2014)

> Well now I feel silly! Â I don't know how I missed that it was a BB Cream.Â  I think that everyone is getting the Jergens, but I'm not sure.


 You can also try CVS if you don't get it in your box. I saw the sample size there a few weeks ago and I think it was $2.99.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 12, 2014)

I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions? For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions?

For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.





oooh I want to know these suggestions, too!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 12, 2014)

> I signed up for a second sub on the 6th, and don't have an iphone!!! I am DYING to know what's in my second box! I hope it's posted tomorrow!


 Oooo yes it is odd every month the app has all the info and their site dose not [email protected] my tracking says nothing so thats weird [email protected] also i hope we do! This month looks amazing! XD did u get the sample too? I missed it and i emailed and they sent it out seperatly and i should get it before my box [email protected]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Mar 12, 2014)

> I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions? For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There are products that can temporarily diffuse the look of them (which it sounds like you have) but aside from injections or surgery you really cannot get rid of them.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions?

For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.






Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooh I want to know these suggestions, too!
I've never found any eye cream that helps for darkness, but I am in love with the 100% coffee bean cream for puffiness.  I too wish I could find something for discoloration.


----------



## lauravee (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just posting this because I know we all get a contact high from someone getting a good deal:





I got my boyfriend a bottle of the english laundry notting hill.  I was originally going to get him the 1.7oz bottlebut when my total ended up only being $8 after I added my face wash, I bumped it up to the 3.4 oz since it was only $15 more (before the 20% discount) for twice the product.  

Also, has anyone gotten box 14?  I'm curious as to what color stila lip glaze they're sending in it.  The pic looks fairly dark and the only comparable color I could see on the product page swatches was candy apple but it certainly didn't look that bright in the box pic.





That stila looks like the same color i got - Red Velvet. It's much darker in person (at least in the tube, didnt use it yet). Here is my stock box photo:


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

I feel like I dropped the ball by not signing up for a second sub during the Us Weekly promo...now I REALLY want a second box, but part of me wants to hold out until there's another amazing referral/points deal again so I can reap the rewards (points, points, everywhere....)

...sigh, #FirstWorldProblems...


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 12, 2014)

> The dimensions are on the product pages! I'm eyeing these too... would be so cute on my vanity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> As was mentioned above, the dimensions are on the product page, however if you skim through to see this photo which shows each size and the infinity Tray. I'm more of a visual person so this helped me more than the actual listed dimensions, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks ladies! I was using the mobile app, so it didn't list the sizes! So weird! I really don't know which ones to get now... But who am I kidding! I have 600 points and a 20% off code, so I'll probably get all 3. Haha.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Thanks ladies! I was using the mobile app, so it didn't list the sizes! So weird! I really don't know which ones to get now... But who am I kidding! I have 600 points and a 20% off code, so I'll probably get all 3. Haha.
I just got the small one with my order.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 12, 2014)

> I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions? For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have dark under eye circles due to genetics (sounds like you might too since sleep doesn't take care of it!). I haven't found anything that works well for anything besides puffiness. And don't try the benefit it's potent stuff. It's soooo greasy and doesn't do anything. I have dry skin, so you'd think it would sink in eventually, but it doesn't. It just kind of sits there. Very disappointing.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 12, 2014)

> Oooo yes it is odd every month the app has all the info and their site dose not [email protected] my tracking says nothing so thats weird [email protected] also i hope we do! This month looks amazing! XD did u get the sample too? I missed it and i emailed and they sent it out seperatly and i should get it before my box [email protected]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yes I got the benefits and that's what seal the deal on me getting a second box! Online it still hasn't updated I wish they had an Android app.


----------



## JessP (Mar 12, 2014)

> Fingers crossed! Â Mine was still showing being in IN. Â I checked the USPS app on my phone when I got to work and saw it got to my local PO at 2:15am so I knew it would come today! Â That and Ipsy so good mail day! Â Post pics when you get yours! Â Wonder if @JessP Â got her box?


 Ahh mine did arrive today but I couldn't get to leasing office for pick up in time.. Grr... Oh well, tomorrow I'll have a good mail day lol! [@]lovepink[/@] [@]wadedl[/@]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I've never found any eye cream that helps for darkness, but I am in love with the 100% coffee bean cream for puffiness.  I too wish I could find something for discoloration.
I second this. Its definitely helped make my under eye bags less prominent. I think combining that with a nice concealer might help. Fake up by benefit has been good for discoloration but I can't decide if its *good enough* for the price or if I'm wooed by the cute packaging.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions?

For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.




Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooh I want to know these suggestions, too!
Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have dark under eye circles due to genetics (sounds like you might too since sleep doesn't take care of it!). I haven't found anything that works well for anything besides puffiness. And don't try the benefit it's potent stuff. It's soooo greasy and doesn't do anything. I have dry skin, so you'd think it would sink in eventually, but it doesn't. It just kind of sits there. Very disappointing.
I know you said you weren't looking for concealer, but as a 22 year old who sleeps wayy more than anyone my age (seriously, some of them don't at all! I get as much as 10 hours on a good day), my favorite product is the Smashbox Photo Op Under Eye Brightener. &amp; it's $20 at full cost, not bad at all! You can get it at a discount all the time.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have dark under eye circles due to genetics (sounds like you might too since sleep doesn't take care of it!). I haven't found anything that works well for anything besides puffiness. And don't try the benefit it's potent stuff. It's soooo greasy and doesn't do anything. I have dry skin, so you'd think it would sink in eventually, but it doesn't. It just kind of sits there. Very disappointing.
Oh, yeah, definitly genetics. Thanks mom, lol. I have combo skin and use Philosophy Take a Deep Breath all over my face and Caudalie Vinexpert serum on my eyes. So everything is soft and I have no wrinkles in sight yet. What do you use for puffiness? I may need to go find a new sample. (I need an excuse to shop...)


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know you said you weren't looking for concealer, but as a 22 year old who sleeps wayy more than anyone my age (seriously, some of them don't at all! I get as much as 10 hours on a good day), my favorite product is the Smashbox Photo Op Under Eye Brightener. &amp; it's $20 at full cost, not bad at all! You can get it at a discount all the time.
I don't really like switching my main moisturizer. My skin is a tightly controled ecosystem. Otherwise I will break out and get those tiny bumps around my eyes. My skin routine is currently my HG.

BUT

I have a million concealers but I will never stop trying new ones. I feel like the older I get the more work covering them up will be. I have a Sephora inside JCP by me, I will go get a sample tmorrow. Thanks for the tip. Right now I am using the BareMinerals Well Rested powder, I didn't like the liquid version. The yellowy tone covers the blue/purple bags pretty good on my porcelain skin. I also like the BareMinerals cream, concealer but I am almost out.


----------



## disconik (Mar 12, 2014)

> I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions? For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I started using the racinne under eye treatment and while it doesn't get rid of them, I did notice a slight improvement. My concealer goes a lot further now. Nothing is gonna get rid of these suckers but I've had better results with racinne than with any other treatment.


> That stila looks like the same color i got - Red Velvet. It's much darker in person (at least in the tube, didnt use it yet). Here is my stock box photo:Â


 Thank you!! I was hoping it'd be a dark color.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't really like switching my main moisturizer. My skin is a tightly controled ecosystem. Otherwise I will break out and get those tiny bumps around my eyes. My skin routine is currently my HG.

BUT

I have a million concealers but I will never stop trying new ones. I feel like the older I get the more work covering them up will be. I have a Sephora inside JCP by me, I will go get a sample tmorrow. Thanks for the tip. Right now I am using the BareMinerals Well Rested powder, I didn't like the liquid version. The yellowy tone covers the blue/purple bags pretty good on my porcelain skin. I also like the BareMinerals cream, concealer but I am almost out.
This is a concealer/brightener type product, in case you didn't know.

I forgot to add to the first post, I bought my first one last May, the full size is a whopping .24 oz, &amp; I'm ALMOST at the end of the container. I've used it almost every single day in the last 10 months, and only within the last month have I had to squeeze the bottom of the tube to get more on the brush


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

Someone upthread mentioned the huge increase in the number of variations today compared to when they subscribed, so just out of curiosity, I check to see how many there were when I subscribed back in April 2011 (so May was my first box):  Seven.  Not twenty-seven.  Not seventeen.  *Seven*.  It's interesting to look at what was being sent at the time:  Lots of Jouer, Erno Lazlo, AHAVA, Archipelago, and BVLGARI!  The products back then overall seem to skew much...  older and elegant?  I can't think of the right word.  But the stuff sent now seems *much* younger and fun than what they sent back then.  My first box had a Juice Beauty peel, a Jouer lipgloss (in a squeezy tube!  I love squeezy tube lipglosses), Archipelago soap, Kerastase shampoo, and AHAVA body lotion.

And thus ends my trip down memory lane.  Time to go to bed.  And a warning:  This time tomorrow, I will be taking a drug I've never taken before (I have *no* desire to remember what's going to happen mid-morning on Friday.  I'm hoping the endodontist can bill me because I'm not sure I'll be able to deal with my debit card after the procedure!), so if I start misspelling things while I stop making sense, tell me to get to bed immediately.  The not-making-sense thing isn't unusual, but there's one thing I do pay attention to even in drunken text messages, and that's spelling.  If I'm messing *that* up, I need to get away from the keyboard *immediately*.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I dropped the ball by not signing up for a second sub during the Us Weekly promo...now I REALLY want a second box, but part of me wants to hold out until there's another amazing referral/points deal again so I can reap the rewards (points, points, everywhere....)

...sigh, #FirstWorldProblems...

This kind of promo is EXTREMELY rare, I don't remember there being another one like it in my two years of subscribing.  You're better off just trying to get one of the bonus items (like the makeup cases and benefit products this month) because you might end up waiting a very, very long time.  

Plus, if another comes up, you can always unsubscribe and then resub using the code, that's what a lot of people did with the usweekly code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

> This kind of promo is EXTREMELY rare, I don't remember there being another one like it in my two years of subscribing. Â You're better off just trying to get one of the bonus items (like the makeup cases and benefit products this month) because you might end up waiting a very, very long time. Â  Plus, if another comes up, you can always unsubscribe and then resub using the code, that's what a lot of people did with the usweekly code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, resubbing- good call! All of this talk of multiple boxes, points for gift cards and lovely points purchases are making me green with envy! (As is all of the Michael Todd and INIKA some people are getting!!!)


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Oh, yeah, definitly genetics. Thanks mom, lol. I have combo skin and use Philosophy Take a Deep Breath all over my face and Caudalie Vinexpert serum on my eyes. So everything is soft and I have no wrinkles in sight yet. What do you use for puffiness? I may need to go find a new sample. (I need an excuse to shop...)


 I got the 100% pure eye stuff for my mom and she loved it, so I had her put some in a little container for me to try it. Loving it!!! I had a ton of samples of other kinds before and they worked, but nothing worked as well as this does.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 13, 2014)

> I got the 100% pure eye stuff for my mom and she loved it, so I had her put some in a little container for me to try it. Loving it!!! I had a ton of samples of other kinds before and they worked, but nothing worked as well as this does.


 Ok, I will email that company and see if they will send me a sample. I get a ton of stuff that way. Then my Birchbox envy isn't so bad when I don't get the samples I really want. I hope it works!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second this. Its definitely helped make my under eye bags less prominent. I think combining that with a nice concealer might help. Fake up by benefit has been good for discoloration but I can't decide if its *good enough* for the price or if I'm wooed by the cute packaging.
I'm glad you like it.  I was a bit worried when you decided to buy it without sampling it first.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions?

For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.




It looks like BB no longer carries it but I found the Rosa Arctica by Kiehls to help with the darkness. I have been using La Prairie and notice the darkness coming back. When I was using it regularly I only had a small line of darkness on the orbital bone (I guess that is what I would call the area where it creases a little). It is time to switch back I guess but I don't want to waste the La Prairie!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know you said you weren't looking for concealer, but as a 22 year old who sleeps wayy more than anyone my age (seriously, some of them don't at all! I get as much as 10 hours on a good day), my favorite product is the Smashbox Photo Op Under Eye Brightener. &amp; it's $20 at full cost, not bad at all! You can get it at a discount all the time.
Is it a brightener like Watts Up? I keep that in my purse and put that on if I don't get a chance to put anything on before I leave the house.


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for one e-gift code being sent from one Birchbox account to another Birchbox account to arrive?  I sent my husband's account $10.00 using my points over 3 hours ago, and it still says "Order Status - Under Review".  I'm beginning to think we're going to have to call it a night and it's not going to show up before tomorrow.  So disappointing!


----------



## feemia (Mar 13, 2014)

> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for one e-gift code being sent from one Birchbox account to another Birchbox account to arrive? Â I sent my husband's account $10.00 using my points over 3 hours ago, and it still says "Order Status - Under Review". Â I'm beginning to think we're going to have to call it a night and it's not going to show up before tomorrow. Â So disappointing!


 It's only taken a couple of minutes when I've done it. I wonder what they mean by "under review"


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 13, 2014)

Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for one e-gift code being sent from one Birchbox account to another Birchbox account to arrive?  I sent my husband's account $10.00 using my points over 3 hours ago, and it still says "Order Status - Under Review".  I'm beginning to think we're going to have to call it a night and it's not going to show up before tomorrow.  So disappointing!

It's only taken a couple of minutes when I've done it. I wonder what they mean by "under review" 

I have no idea.  I've never done it before but this is what I see on their website on my orders page, and then on the order itself.  I placed it at 10:16 PM Eastern.


----------



## kira685 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When it comes to gift supscriptions, you get $1 for every $1 you pay out of pocket. I just gifted myself a 3-month subscription using 300 Birchbox Points, thus paying $0 out of pocket and getting 0 Points for it. I did, however, get 5 Points for spending $5 on a Chella sharpener in the same purchase.
Here is a question... do you get points for using a gift card?

no, you only get points for the actual dollars you spend out of pocket, not for gift cards and using points to pay. depending on how much you spend, there might be a points promo, like the spend $35 get 35 extra points codes


----------



## Kimmist13 (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't know if BB has it, but I really like Bliss "Youth as We Know It" and dermologica age reversal eye complex. Since they are pretty expensive, as all eye creams are, go to sephora and get a sample to see if you like it. Eye cream is the one product I am always on the search for. Dark circles and wrinkles are my ass and I want them gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 13, 2014)

> I just got an email about a benefit x birchbox event in Boston. One thing that makes me pause is the fact that most other events seem to have had free gifts, like a special box, and this one doesn't. I'm less likely to go to this if I don't get more than free food/drinks. Here's the info if anyone in Boston is interested-it's at the benefit boutique on Newbury


 I live in Boston and didn't get an e mail lol


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 13, 2014)

If there was a final exam for the March Birchbox Thread I'd ace it. I just made it through all 58 pages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 13, 2014)

My box page finally updated! I'm fine with my box. Im getting the chocolate so that makes up for getting another hair oil that I wont use, lol. I'm also getting some lotion and that supergoop serum stuff. I'm happy to get lotions because ill use them, but I dont understand whats so great about the supergoop! I see it everywhere and I got some from popsugar once and didn't think it was anything special. Maybe im missing something? Anyway, I'm getting six items so I'm not complaining. Now just waiting for it to get here!


----------



## grayc (Mar 13, 2014)

Got my box in the mail last night to my surprise; the new tracking system is way off.

Have to say I loved everything in it.  Love the Jergens BB lotion and will be buying that for this summer.  Loved the theBalm much more then i thought; the pie color was spot on and goes on really smooth.  The scrub smells SO good and i'm going to save for when i have to travel in the next few weeks.  The shampoo was a huge sample.  The only thing i didn't really like was the coola.. i wanted to like it; but i hate Matte on my skin.

BB has been on a roll for me and i've had really great boxes since last September; which is nice since all my boxes last summer were awful!!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it a brightener like Watts Up? I keep that in my purse and put that on if I don't get a chance to put anything on before I leave the house.
I didn't like Watt's Up the one time I tried it. I did not put it on my undereye area though.

The Smashbox one I was talking about is liquid, it does leave a bit of shimmery stuff behind (not like you've used a glittery blush or anything!) but I think it's just supposed to help diffuse the light so your skin has that healthy glow

From Sephora:

*Photo Op Under Eye Brightener** - sheer, light reflective shimmering peach* (idk if the peach means it only works for light skin tones? I'm very fair.)

*What it is:*
A brush-on undereye brightening cream.

*What it is formulated to do:*
Photo shoots often start early in the morning when models and celebs aren't quite looking their best, but those dark circles are now a thing of the past! With this lightweight brightener, you'll be camera ready in no time! It works to make you look your best so you'll be prepared for any photo opportunity that pops up!

At 911 reviews on their website, it looks like it's just short of 4 stars


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, yeah, definitly genetics. Thanks mom, lol. I have combo skin and use Philosophy Take a Deep Breath all over my face and Caudalie Vinexpert serum on my eyes. So everything is soft and I have no wrinkles in sight yet. What do you use for puffiness? I may need to go find a new sample. (I need an excuse to shop...)
I absolutely adore this stuff!  http://www.firstaidbeauty.com/categories/shop-by-product/eye-and-lip-care/detoxeyeroller.html  It does seem to brighten and depuff at the same time!  I have super sensitive skin and cannot use any creams, but this keeps me hydrated, depuffed, and brightens--a huge win for me.  Hope it helps you too.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just a PSA for anyone who orders the Diamond Tray.  I got my order yesterday, but the tray wasn't included.  I called BB Customer Service this morning, and apparently, it ships separately.  Will post pics of theBalm Apples pallete tonight -- didn't have a chance to swatch yesterday.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2014)

My box came yesterday. One of the items is in the Target Beauty Box I bought and am waiting for.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2014)

> I didn't like Watt's Up the one time I tried it. I did not put it on my undereye area though. The Smashbox one I was talking about is liquid, it does leave a bit of shimmery stuff behind (not like you've used a glittery blush or anything!) but I think it's just supposed to help diffuse the light so your skin has that healthy glow From Sephora: *Photo Op Under Eye Brightener**Â - sheer, light reflective shimmering peach*Â (idk if the peach means it only works for light skin tones? I'm very fair.) *What it is:* A brush-on undereye brightening cream. *What it is formulated to do:* Photo shoots often start early in the morning when models and celebs aren't quite looking their best, but those dark circles are now a thing of the past! With this lightweight brightener, you'll be camera ready in no time! It works to make you look your best so you'll be prepared for any photo opportunity that pops up! At 911 reviews on their website, it looks like it's just short of 4 stars


 I have to keep this in mind when I run out of Watts Up


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 13, 2014)

Eek! Order has been placed! So excited! In other news, I added a third sub. Sigh.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eek! Order has been placed! So excited! In other news, I added a third sub. Sigh.





That should also include the Chella Highlighter pencil. Must have accidentally skipped over that when screenshotting.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm obsessed with the eyeko liner @ashleylind!!!


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 13, 2014)

I was on the fence for a long time about whether to join Birchbox and i finally did last month. i must admit I'm kinda obsessed already, but don't know what I'm doing. if i add another box is it all under my same account? so will all my points be together or will i have separate points for separate account?  thanks


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 13, 2014)

OMG! I want that TheBalm sample soooooo bad!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got my boxes today!!!! Box 1



Box 2


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was on the fence for a long time about whether to join Birchbox and i finally did last month. i must admit I'm kinda obsessed already, but don't know what I'm doing. if i add another box is it all under my same account? so will all my points be together or will i have separate points for separate account?  thanks

You can only have one subscription per account.  Each "account" is tied to an email address.  So in order to have multiple accounts, you need to have each one associated with a different email address.

You cannot combine points across accounts.  What folks here figured out is that you can use points to buy gift certificates from "subsidiary" accounts and send them to their "main" account.  Each time you get 100 points in a "subsidiary" account, you can send a $10 e-gift card to your "main" account.

You can apply as many gift cards to an order as you want.  A couple of people have had orders where they buy GCs with points put "Under Review," so BB may not want us to do it.  But for now, there's nothing in the rules that says you can't.

There are more details to be aware of, but that's the general gist of it.  Have fun!


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You can only have one subscription per account.  Each "account" is tied to an email address.  So in order to have multiple accounts, you need to have each one associated with a different email address.

You cannot combine points across accounts.  What folks here figured out is that you can use points to buy gift certificates from "subsidiary" accounts and send them to their "main" account.  Each time you get 100 points in a "subsidiary" account, you can send a $10 e-gift card to your "main" account.

You can apply as many gift cards to an order as you want.  A couple of people have had orders where they buy GCs with points put "Under Review," so BB may not want us to do it.  But for now, there's nothing in the rules that says you can't.

There are more details to be aware of, but that's the general gist of it.  Have fun!
 That helps alot ! thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 13, 2014)

This is what I'm getting. Stila, tea, and basically lotion x 3. Not too impressed this month.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jonimeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This is what I'm getting. Stila, tea, and basically lotion x 3. Not too impressed this month.

I wouldn't call the Supergoop lotion, it's a nice sunscreen to wear under makeup without getting too shiny. For me it doubles well as a foundation/BB-cream primer. The AirRepair is awesome as lip balm -- I like it almost as much as the Dr. Lipp balm. I hope you'll like them once you receive them!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 13, 2014)

So, so far I have only seen theBalm sample come in Pie, has anyone seen any other colors sampled this month?


----------



## TracyT (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, so far I have only seen theBalm sample come in Pie, has anyone seen any other colors sampled this month?
I was wondering the same thing. My second box is due today. Since my regular gal is on vacation I know her fill-in handles the route differently, i.e. I get my stuff later. I'll post what color I get. 

Oh it turns out mail lady is not on vacation -- I got theBalm in Pie like everyone else.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I've never found any eye cream that helps for darkness, but I am in love with the 100% coffee bean cream for puffiness.  I too wish I could find something for discoloration.
This was supposed to be in the box I was originally getting.  I have enough points right now to get it for free, and I'm seriously considering it.  I reallllly need something for these lack-of-sleep-from-having-a-kid puffs under my eyes that magically appeared right after my son was born and won't go away!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok, I will email that company and see if they will send me a sample. I get a ton of stuff that way. Then my Birchbox envy isn't so bad when I don't get the samples I really want. I hope it works!
That's a really good idea, thank you.  I'm emailing them now.  I don't want to spend $19 on something for me to not like it at all.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 13, 2014)

I just received my alternate account box...





The Stila is in Sugar Plum, a nice shade of pinky plum. The Keims shampoo has a nice light scent. I look forward to trying it out tomorrow morning. The same cannot be said for the Jergens BB Body. It is very perfumey and that alone may keep me from using it. It's a nice scent but it's fairly strong and I could see it competing with my perfume. It feels quite nice on my skin though! The Rescue Balm smells like roses and felt a bit greasy when I tried it on my hand. It soaked in fairly quickly though. Feels nice on my lips but I think it's destined use will be as a cuticle balm for my winter ravaged hands. I haven't tried the Previse yet but I can't get too many moisturizers so it will definitely get some use. Overall I'm not completely wowed by this box but I'm not disappointed either. Three out of 5 products are brands I have never tried and 4 are products that are totally new to me so I definitely got my money's worth. 





I received tracking for my main account first and haven't received it yet. After seeing a few ladies say that their box changed on their accounts, I checked my own. Alas, gone is the box I was overjoyed to be recieving and in it's place is a box containing products that don't even fit my profile. I AM PISSED. I am also holding on to the hope that the switch is a mistake and I will still receive the box that was originally showing. If not, there will be a strongly (albeit politely) worded email sent to Birchbox. You can't get people's hopes up about an awesome box for 3 days then pull a switcheroo and expect your customers to be fine with it.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

My box is out for delivery and I WILL get to it before my landlady does! She has this irritating habit of holding my mail and dropping it all off at one time, once per week...doesn't she understand how crucial these boxes are?!?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just got my box!



Unfortunately, pretty much everything except the agave and jergens barely has any product in it.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box is out for delivery and I WILL get to it before my landlady does!

She has this irritating habit of holding my mail and dropping it all off at one time, once per week...doesn't she understand how crucial these boxes are?!?

I think she needs to be made aware that taking other people's mail is a federal offense. Maybe then she would leave it for you to get yourself.


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 13, 2014)

> My box is out for delivery and I WILL get to it before my landlady does! She has this irritating habit of holding my mail and dropping it all off at one time, once per week...doesn't she understand how crucial these boxes are?!?


 That's interfering with mail delivery and criminal offense


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

We work opposite schedules, so she thinks she's being helpful! (Rather than leave it on the front porch), but I need to get my hands on my sub boxes ASAP bc waiting is torture!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm finally able to see a photo of my box contents! This whole time it's just been the generic image. I think it helps to actually see the samples!



https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/238465/width/200/height/400[/img] My new 2nd sub also loaded up today. I'm getting double chocolate and double lotion between the two boxes but those are things I can totally stand to have extras of! I've gotten that tea on my first sub and in another box already :/ But I do like tea so it's not too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm looking forward to trying the Agave treatment finally and theBalm, and I will keep the Supergoop in my purse!



https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/238466/width/200/height/400[/img]


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm finally able to see a photo of my box contents! This whole time it's just been the generic image. I think it helps to actually see the samples!





My new 2nd sub also loaded up today. I'm getting double chocolate and double lotion between the two boxes but those are things I can totally stand to have extras of! I've gotten that tea on my first sub and in another box already :/ But I do like tea so it's not too bad



I'm looking forward to trying the Agave treatment finally and theBalm, and I will keep the Supergoop in my purse!




Oh I hope I get your second box on my new third sub. I would love the tea, chocolate, and the Balm since I didn't get any of them in my other two.


----------



## luckyme502 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 400 points burning a hole in my pocket. Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting rid of under eye circles? I have a million moisturizers and concealers so I don't need those. Just something to get rid of the darkness under the eyes. Any suggestions?

For reference, I am 31 and get at least 8 hours of sleep... It doesn't help.




I use the Dermablend quick concealing pen in pearl.  I think that's it.  I'm at the office but will check as soon as I get home.  I LOVE this stuff.  

EDT:  This is not a concealer.  It is a luminizing cream, but a very thin cream that just brightens the whole under eye area. Here is the birchbox link:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/dermablend-quick-fix-illuminator


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 13, 2014)

I know alot of yall are sad about the Birchbox find Jergens BB Body.. BUT this stuff is awesome!!! It glides on so smooth and smells amazing!! I love it. I think its my favorite part of the box it came in. The sample was full to the brim and was a great size. ALSO they gave us a $2.00 off coupon for more of it. I think its a great find.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box!



Unfortunately, pretty much everything except the agave and jergens barely has any product in it.
I got the same box.. I was expecting the COOLA to be half full but the Caudalie was stupid empty. When I picked it pull I thought there wasn't anything in it at all. I'm pretty sure the coola was more full! 

But on a side note.. That Jergens stuff is amazeballs (I know I'm on a trip bragging about this stuff) 

Also, I got the agave in another sub last month and decided to use it on my skin instead of my hair.. It was wonderful.My legs looked, felt, and smelled beautiful. (My husband would agree 



)


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how long it usually takes for one e-gift code being sent from one Birchbox account to another Birchbox account to arrive?  I sent my husband's account $10.00 using my points over 3 hours ago, and it still says "Order Status - Under Review".  I'm beginning to think we're going to have to call it a night and it's not going to show up before tomorrow.  So disappointing!
you probably already figured this out by now, but I placed an egift order at around 10pm one time and it didn't show up until the next morning. I was scared they had flagged my account or something for sending myself too many gift cards lol but it was fine!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 13, 2014)

So my 3rd account had a box, but now it shows my febuary box again. Anybody had this happen? I have a tracking number and everything.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know alot of yall are sad about the Birchbox find Jergens BB Body.. BUT this stuff is awesome!!! It glides on so smooth and smells amazing!! I love it. I think its my favorite part of the box it came in. The sample was full to the brim and was a great size. ALSO they gave us a $2.00 off coupon for more of it. I think its a great find. 




 










I was actually bummed that I'm getting the chocolate instead of the Jergens! I have a nut allergy, so the chocolate is going right to my best friend...fortunately I'll be getting the Jergens in the Target Beauty Box so I can give it a try!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As was mentioned above, the dimensions are on the product page, however if you skim through to see this photo which shows each size and the infinity Tray. I'm more of a visual person so this helped me more than the actual listed dimensions, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




 

I know this is a few pages back but these are effing adorable.  And they match the color scheme in my room.  *runs away to hoard points forever* also, I have a 25% off for my 16 month... hmmmm...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know this is a few pages back but these are effing adorable.  And they match the color scheme in my room.  *runs away to hoard points forever* also, I have a 25% off for my 16 month... hmmmm...
hahaha I was a super hoarder! I saved up $60 on my main account and $40 on my second, so I waited and planned out the perfect purchases and finally got them! They're a little pricey and I would never normally pay that much for these kinds of things but that's what made me want to use my points on them even more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my 3rd account had a box, but now it shows my febuary box again. Anybody had this happen? I have a tracking number and everything.

It hasn't, but I wish it would, since my only outstanding box is a dupe!


----------



## amidea (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know this is a few pages back but these are effing adorable.  And they match the color scheme in my room.  *runs away to hoard points forever* also, I have a 25% off for my 16 month... hmmmm...

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahaha I was a super hoarder! I saved up $60 on my main account and $40 on my second, so I waited and planned out the perfect purchases and finally got them! They're a little pricey and I would never normally pay that much for these kinds of things but that's what made me want to use my points on them even more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i am really tempted to do this... that picture is so cute!  can i get them all?? i don't even know what i would put in them but i want them on my desk...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i am really tempted to do this... that picture is so cute!  can i get them all?? i don't even know what i would put in them but i want them on my desk...
I got the Large and Medium vessels, and the infinity tray for my perfumes. I DO want the small vessel as well although I don't know yet what I'd put in it! I think once I save up enough points my next purchase will be the small one and a Beauty Protector spray!


----------



## amidea (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Large and Medium vessels, and the infinity tray for my perfumes. I DO want the small vessel as well although I don't know yet what I'd put in it! I think once I save up enough points my next purchase will be the small one and a Beauty Protector spray!




oooh that's a good idea for the tray - i'm collecting mini bottles of perfume and they would look great on that!  :ff to add the tray to my cart::  i'm so easily convinced...


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box!



Unfortunately, pretty much everything except the agave and jergens barely has any product in it.
So the caudalie is like the coola, a bunch of air in the tube? If so that sucks...


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 13, 2014)

Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you probably already figured this out by now, but I placed an egift order at around 10pm one time and it didn't show up until the next morning. I was scared they had flagged my account or something for sending myself too many gift cards lol but it was fine!

Thank you!  Just getting a chance to hop on today and update, but it _finally_ showed up at 10:11 AM EDT!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2014)

NOOOO!!! The small vessel is out of stock! Hurry up BB get here so I can do my reviews!


----------



## amidea (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NOOOO!!! The small vessel is out of stock! Hurry up BB get here so I can do my reviews!
nooo! they're coming back right??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Large and Medium vessels, and the infinity tray for my perfumes. I DO want the small vessel as well although I don't know yet what I'd put in it! I think once I save up enough points my next purchase will be the small one and a Beauty Protector spray!




I just got the small one and the BP spray in my order I made last night with a 3 month code and 300 points!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box!



Unfortunately, pretty much everything except the agave and jergens barely has any product in it.
This may just be me, but even though my COOLA was almost empty, I got 3 good uses out of it.


----------



## amidea (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may just be me, but even though my COOLA was almost empty, I got 3 good uses out of it. 
i don't think it's just you, mine didn't have much but i didn't need that much per use.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i don't think it's just you, mine didn't have much but i didn't need that much per use.
I'm sure most of ya'll know this, but a little pair of scissors works wonders with sample tubes, clip the top off and get every single drop of product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

> So the caudalie is like the coola, a bunch of air in the tube? If so that sucks...:icon_frow


 The caudelie is worse than the coola I think. Lol. I held a flashlight under it to look and there's barely any product at all.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

> NOOOO!!! The small vessel is out of stock! Hurry up BB get here so I can do my reviews!


 Ooh! Glad I ordered last night then!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Aghhh... my second and third accounts both have non-clicky trucks, but the box pages won't show what products I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Noooooooo... I can't take the suspense. XD


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The caudelie is worse than the coola I think. Lol. I held a flashlight under it to look and there's barely any product at all.
I would email bb CS about that...the tube size is really misleading in that case.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 13, 2014)

> The caudelie is worse than the coola I think. Lol. I held a flashlight under it to look and there's barely any product at all.


 It's just bad packaging of tube size vs product.. If any of you ever get deluxe samples of Origins, theirs are .5 oz and that tube is slightly smaller than the Caudalie which had .33 oz. I consider anything more than .25 to be awesome for a sample (especially skincare), it should last you a decent amount of time in usage. The .17 range is still ok enough (my Jurlique mask is that size), you can still try it several time.. It just makes me happy when I can use it longer.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 13, 2014)

> I would email bb CS about that...the tube size is really misleading in that case.


Definitely misleading but it does say its .33 so presuming that's correct, that's a great sample size.


----------



## ViciousT (Mar 13, 2014)

So...I just tracked my box through 7 cities, 5 states...and oddly, it went through my state and passed through my town half way through....I'm thinking the USPS does NOT know how to read a map


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 13, 2014)

> So...I just tracked my box through 7 cities, 5 states...and oddly, it went through my state and passed through my town half way through....I'm thinking the USPS does NOT know how to read a map Â :icon_neut


 Wow!! I just don't see how that is a cheaper way of shipping than a more direct method lol


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

> So...I just tracked my box through 7 cities, 5 states...and oddly, it went through my state and passed through my town half way through....I'm thinking the USPS does NOT know how to read a map Â :icon_neut


 It's probably still in the hands of the freight expediter. I don't remember Newgistics' route or the one for UPS M-I, but FedEx SmartPost always takes it to a facility ten minutes from my apartment -- and then to another one three hours away in another state before bringing it back to me.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's just bad packaging of tube size vs product..

If any of you ever get deluxe samples of Origins, theirs are .5 oz and that tube is slightly smaller than the Caudalie which had .33 oz. I consider anything more than .25 to be awesome for a sample (especially skincare), it should last you a decent amount of time in usage. The .17 range is still ok enough (my Jurlique mask is that size), you can still try it several time.. It just makes me happy when I can use it longer.
I got a deluxe sample of the origins cleanser and I think it was 1 oz.  I got it from their counter tho, not through a sub.


----------



## ViciousT (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow!! I just don't see how that is a cheaper way of shipping than a more direct method lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's probably still in the hands of the freight expediter. I don't remember Newgistics' route or the one for UPS M-I, but FedEx SmartPost always takes it to a facility ten minutes from my apartment -- and then to another one three hours away in another state before bringing it back to me.
My tracking says USPS...I'm not upset...just a bit jealous that my box does more traveling in 3 days than I do in almost a year lol


----------



## Wida (Mar 13, 2014)

I am not a fan of Newgistics shipping and I understand that it may be the cheapest option for Birchbox, but it really is terrible.  An order I placed took 14 days to get to me through Newgistics and it went through my state twice before it finally stayed here.  This months Birchboxes shipped on 3/6 and they finally made it from PA to IN today.  I wonder how long it will take to get from IN to Utah now.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 13, 2014)

My two boxes are still in the "pre-shipment" phase. There has been no movement. Almost hoping one of them doesn't make it to me within their stated ten day window so I can go to birchbox and possibly get a different box since mine are dupes.... lol


----------



## gemstone (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not a fan of Newgistics shipping and I understand that it may be the cheapest option for Birchbox, but it really is terrible.  An order I placed took 14 days to get to me through Newgistics and it went through my state twice before it finally stayed here.  This months Birchboxes shipped on 3/6 and they finally made it from PA to IN today.  I wonder how long it will take to get from IN to Utah now.
Newsgistics is so all over the place!  My box took two days to get to me- which is incredibly fast- even faster than upsmi.  BUT almost every other newgistics package I have gotten has taken at least 10 days


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 13, 2014)

When I track my box it says: 

Estimated Delivery Date
03/14/14-03/17/14
 
And 
 

Status: InUSPSNetwork 
 
Then I put the tracking number into the USPS tracker and it says it's expected to deliver tomorrow, Friday, March 14th. However, the last tracking it shows is yesterday at 3:53 PM in Indiana. I am in Missouri... so who knows! LOL


----------



## ViciousT (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not a fan of Newgistics shipping and I understand that it may be the cheapest option for Birchbox, but it really is terrible.  An order I placed took 14 days to get to me through Newgistics and it went through my state twice before it finally stayed here.  This months Birchboxes shipped on 3/6 and they finally made it from PA to IN today.  I wonder how long it will take to get from IN to Utah now.
That is crazy!

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My two boxes are still in the "pre-shipment" phase. There has been no movement. Almost hoping one of them doesn't make it to me within their stated ten day window so I can go to birchbox and possibly get a different box since mine are dupes.... lol
I had no idea there was a ten day window...


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 13, 2014)

> That is crazy! I had no idea there was a ten day window...


 I might be mixing up sub boxes but I feel like I always see "please allow ten days for West coast"


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

> What are your thoughts on foil packets as samples? I just feel like they are really cheap and really hard to get more than one use out of...


 My issue with foils is that a lot of the time you only get a single use from them, especially with the shampoo and body lotion ones I've received, and one use isn't enough to get a feel for the product. In my case I not only have to prove it to my own liking, but make sure it doesn't break my husband out; his skin is so sensitive that even a peck on the cheek can make his face break out when i use something that flares him up. I would not mind it so much if two or three of each foil packet were sent, I think this would make up for it not being a deluxe-sized sample. Birchbox had not been around for a full year when I subscribed, and when filling out my profile questions I specifically remember being asked if I would be OK with two or three foils of a product if a deluxe-size sample had run out or was unavailable. I notice now that this question is no longer an option!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

I just



> We don't have those anywhere nearby, I was actually shocked that the product sold out where I live. Nothing popular ever sells out here, I live in a small town with lots of older rich people and usually trends don't catch on here for a few months. But thanks for the info, maybe I'll try to order it offline somewhere else.


 I just saw an end-cap full of them at Walmart.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm hoping some of you ladies who know how BB works better than I do can help me out. I seem to recall that someone posted a link a while back (Iâ€™m not sure if it was in this thread or another one) to an article about how BB determines which box to send. Does anyone know where I can find that? I meant to read it back when it was posted, but couldnâ€™t pull it up on my phone, and by the time I got home to my computer I had forgotten about it. Anyway, I may start to ramble here, but I am just curious about how BB uses profiles to determine who gets what box and what other factors come into play. I started subbing in August 2013, and at the time I filled out my beauty profile, I checked my style as â€œclassicâ€ (I'm not sure why, but I think at the time maybe I was afraid of getting crazy colored makeup after my short sub to ipsy, which just wasn't for me) and I also clicked a whole bunch of boxes in the other questions (which I've now read can actually work against your odds in getting stuff you really want?). I haven't explored the BB website much since I started subbing, so the other night I was browsing the shop and noticed that you can shop by your style (classic, trendy, adventurous, low maintenance). As I was looking through the categories I realized that the â€œtrendyâ€ items/brands are much more my style than any other style including the classic I had selected. Now--I realize that youâ€™re not necessarily going to get those specific items just because you have that checked as your style, but Iâ€™m feeling like maybe I should have filled out my profile differently from the beginning. Donâ€™t get me wrong, I am loving BB overall (especially the points system), and I have liked many of the items they sent me. There have been a couple boxes that I thought were duds, but I fully understand that with a sub like BB youâ€™re not going to get an amazing/perfectly tailored to your style box every month. I am willing to try pretty much anything they send me, but I still feel like I never get the stuff that I *want* to try. So if it's possible, I just want to figure out the best way to complete my profile so that I get boxes that I am (mostly) happy with...and maybe even the occasional box that makes me squeal in excitement when I see what I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I guess what I am trying to get at is, if I switch up my beauty profile is it really going to change what types of items I get? Do they factor in items that youâ€™ve received in previous boxes? And since Iâ€™ve had my style set as â€œclassicâ€ for 6 months now is it too late to change my style? I mean I know I can go into my profile and check a different box, but will it really change anything? Would I be better off referring myself and opening a totally new account and filling out my profile differently? Am I completely overthinking this and it's just random and doesn't matter how my profile is filled out? LOL. Can anyone enlighten me? TIA! (And sorry for such a long post!)


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 13, 2014)

I got my (dream) box!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm in love with my box OMG.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2014)

Got my Birchbox! The Jergens is in light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not light. Now after my target box comes I will have 2 in light. The eyeliner, I am keeping it for the sharpener! I don't know if I will use it much. Still have not heard back about the supergoop! And my tissue was ripped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the shampoo is a great size.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 13, 2014)

> My box is out for delivery and I WILL get to it before my landlady does! She has this irritating habit of holding my mail and dropping it all off at one time, once per week...doesn't she understand how crucial these boxes are?!?


 Um... I'm pretty sure that's illegal. And if you miss a bill because she decided to hold your mail, I would be sure that she was the one held accountable.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 13, 2014)

> > Â  i am really tempted to do this... that picture is so cute! Â can i get them all?? i don't even know what i would put in them but i want them on my desk...
> 
> 
> I got the Large and Medium vessels, and the infinity tray for my perfumes. I DO want the small vessel as well although I don't know yet what I'd put in it! I think once I save up enough points my next purchase will be the small one and a Beauty Protector spray!


 Use it on a nightstand to hold jewelry that you forgot to take off before bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah box is here!




The Stila is in sparkling grape....very excited for a purple!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm traveling for work and of course both my birchbox and ipsy were delivered today.... I've been going cheat free so I have no idea what is in either box. My willpower will be waning as the night in the hotel rolls on.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 13, 2014)

I know someone asked for swatches of How Bout Them Apples?a while back. Here they are!






Left to right: Caramel, Crisp, Cobbler, Candy, Pie, &amp; Cider.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 13, 2014)

> I know someone asked for swatches of How Bout Them Apples?a while back. Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in love. I had talked myself out of it and it's back in my cart. Thanks for posting these!! How is the formula??


----------



## amorgb (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know someone asked for swatches of How Bout Them Apples?a while back. Here they are!









Left to right: Caramel, Crisp, Cobbler, Candy, Pie, &amp; Cider.

OMG I love Candy so much!  Thank you for these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 13, 2014)

> I'm in love. I had talked myself out of it and it's back in my cart. Thanks for posting these!! How is the formula??


 Awesome! These are all just one swipe, no primer or anything. They're really easy to blend and actually have pretty decent staying power too! I'd definitely recommend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> OMG I love Candy so much! Â Thank you for these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Candy is my favorite! It has some gold shimmer to it and is just so gorgeous.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 13, 2014)

Eek the chocolate has almonds in it. Sorry the pic is sideways.







> > Â  I know alot of yall are sad about the Birchbox find Jergens BB Body.. BUT this stuff is awesome!!! It glides on so smooth and smells amazing!! I love it. I think its my favorite part of the box it came in. The sample was full to the brim and was a great size. ALSO they gave us a $2.00 off coupon for more of it. I think its a great find.Â  Â :clap :heart: :hehe:
> 
> 
> I was actually bummed that I'm getting the chocolate instead of the Jergens! I have a nut allergy, so the chocolate is going right to my best friend...fortunately I'll be getting the Jergens in the Target Beauty Box so I can give it a try!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 13, 2014)

Absofruitly the balm palette is awesome! I got the pie sample and RAN to use points on the full palette.i think it's maybe the best cream blush formula I've ever used.it blends like an absolute dream and lasts!i cannot wait to try the other shades.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 13, 2014)

> I know someone asked for swatches of How Bout Them Apples?a while back. Here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! I had convinced myself that I didn't need these, but now I want this so. Bad. Thanks a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email about a benefit x birchbox event in Boston. One thing that makes me pause is the fact that most other events seem to have had free gifts, like a special box, and this one doesn't. I'm less likely to go to this if I don't get more than free food/drinks. Here's the info if anyone in Boston is interested-it's at the benefit boutique on Newbury


Omg thank you!! I wanted to go so badly but I got the email for NY!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No! I had convinced myself that I didn't need these, but now I want this so. Bad. Thanks a lot!




Muahahahaha! 





Seriously though, I'm in love with this palette and definitely agree that you need it!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 13, 2014)

> Muahahahaha!Â  Seriously though, I'm in love with this palette and definitely agree that you need it!Â


So this just happened:



And I'm totally okay with it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So this just happened:


And I'm totally okay with it!
YAY! Excellent deal!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 13, 2014)

It came. Yay!! I opened it, put it on the table and went to the other room. When I came back it was all on the floor. My sneaky kitty cat was batting the serum around like a ball. Sigh. She gets to play with my Birchbox before me. Everything is full to the top. Excellent sizes and I like how the Inka has two lids.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 13, 2014)

I had to email BB... second month in a row. Eek!! I hate to complain, but last month my box had oil all over it. Got a whole new box. Was thrilled with the response. Anyway, this month I got my box and it was supposed to have the Jurlique Serum as a regular sample and my beauty extra was the Jurlique Night Cream. I got a small tube of Jurlique Night Cream and a foil pack of a Jurlique Night Cream. Same exact sample... just a different size. I was so bummed! I love face serums and that was the one I was excited to try. I already have a night cream I love. I really hope they don't "flag" me as a complainer. I've been with them over a year now and this will only be the 3rd complaint... and there was around 10 months between the last complaints. Blah!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 13, 2014)

> I got my (dream) box!


 Twins! So happy!!!! I can't wait forine to come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahaha I was a super hoarder! I saved up $60 on my main account and $40 on my second, so I waited and planned out the perfect purchases and finally got them! They're a little pricey and I would never normally pay that much for these kinds of things but that's what made me want to use my points on them even more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I need cute little containers like I need a hole in my head!! I have so many.. point hoarding ahoy!!


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazingly my Birchbox arrived with my ipsy bag today, usually my Birchbox shows up waaay later in the month, so it was a happy surprise. I love love love the how 'bout them apples? sample. I got it in the color "pie" the sample is super cute and I wasn't a fan of cream blush until I tried that sample! I also got the Jurlique cream mask and hand cream, I think they smell like rotten apples and the hand cream is super greasy, plus it's SUPER expensive, so meh on that. In addition I got the air repair rescue balm and I thought it's like glorified Vasline and smells nasty as well.  Can you tell I'm big on smells LOL. I am excited to try the Caudalie moisturizing sorbet and the chocolate.


----------



## amidea (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So this just happened:


And I'm totally okay with it!
so this just happened too: 



@allistra44 look what you've done! (and i'm quite happy that you did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  i also just _had_ to add some additional stuff to 1) hit $35 for the sample back and 2) carefully arrange it so that i rounded out my points to an even multiple of 10 so i can gift any future points to my main sub and not let a single one go to waste.  successful night i'd say!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 13, 2014)

> so this just happened too:Â
> 
> @allistra44 Â look what you've done! (and i'm quite happy that you did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Â i also justÂ _had_Â to add some additional stuff to 1) hit $35 for the sample back and 2) carefully arrange it so that i rounded out my points to an even multiple of 10 so i can gift any future points to my main sub and not let a single one go to waste. Â successful night i'd say!


 Yesssss excellent! We're all going to have such fabulous lips &amp; cheeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also totally approve of your other choices. Obsessed with Chuao and the Yes To Grapefruit wipes!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But I need cute little containers like I need a hole in my head!! I have so many.. point hoarding ahoy!!
lol 




I am the same way, I think my husband hides them because I don't have any out. Maybe if they weren't in a box I would not have to buy anymore.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2014)

So I go to checkout with the two vessels, a hair brush, black soap and pick two and I got an error saying the BB site is unavailable! Maybe I will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

@jbrookeb @Jonimeow and @MissTrix

Lol, I still get my mail, just once a week as opposed to everyday- fortunately, the only things that I get sent to my apartment are sub boxes and mail from friends, all of my important stuff goes to my PO Box (i.e. Bills, etc!), so I never miss those!!!

I was able to intercept the mailman today, so I did get my BB before my landlady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But major &lt;3 for everyone's responses!!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg thank you!! I wanted to go so badly but I got the email for NY!  
Can you share the details for the NY event?!


----------



## bschlee (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @jbrookeb @Jonimeow and @MissTrix

Lol, I still get my mail, just once a week as opposed to everyday- fortunately, the only things that I get sent to my apartment are sub boxes and mail from friends, all of my important stuff goes to my PO Box (i.e. Bills, etc!), so I never miss those!!!

I was able to intercept the mailman today, so I did get my BB before my landlady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But major &lt;3 for everyone's responses!!
I know where you're coming from--

My apartment has a mailbox, but in my complex packages too large for boxes are delivered to the main office. It's a pain sometimes because the office closes before I'm home from work some days, but I would rather wait a day than have my packages stolen from outside my door!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Can you share the details for the NY event?!


 https://www.eventbrite.com/e/birchbox-benefit-soho-boutique-march-18th-tickets-10860553207?nomo=1 There are two other days. It's in the soho &amp; UES location


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

Exactly! I know she's just trying to be nice, but sometimes I just want to play with my new stuff!!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly! I know she's just trying to be nice, but sometimes I just want to play with my new stuff!!!
I'm enough of a witch that I would use three little words to get her to leave my incoming packages alone:  "Time-sensitive medications."  (I am actually the only person -- out of four -- in my triplex for whom those are *not* an issue, so I'm used to having to be careful about misdelivered mail.)


----------



## Jaly (Mar 13, 2014)

I got my 6 month 20% code... wondering if I should use it now or wait...

Is there an 8 months 20% code?  Or is the next code the 12month code?

I want to use up some of my points before they expire.....


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my 6 month 20% code... wondering if I should use it now or wait...

Is there an 8 months 20% code?  Or is the next code the 12month code?

I want to use up some of my points before they expire..... 
There will be one at 9 months and then another one at 13, not 12.  All of the codes we know about so far are listed here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141017/birchbox-anniversary-codes


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 14, 2014)

> I got a deluxe sample of the origins cleanser and I think it was 1 oz. Â I got it from their counter tho, not through a sub.


 it seems like cleansers are larger? I got mine from the sephora sun safety kit and from Origins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2014)

Decided it was worth it to activate my second box this month (crossing my fingers for The Balm sample!!!), and I was going to try the Benefit It's Potent sample with it, but all of the Benefit samples (mascara, Benetint, and eye cream)  were sold out.  HOWEVER, the BBZIP code still worked!  And since I'm a sucker for makeup cases, and I already have the slightly larger diamond case, I decided to go with the zip case!  At least I get something for reactivating!  So that account should be up to 100 points this month.

My main account was stuck at 389 points.  I decided to place an $11 order to even it out, because even if I had gotten a 6-item box (and I didn't), it would have been ONE point short!  So I got the larger UnderArmour headband in "Systematic" (pictured below) because all headbands slip out of my hair and I want to see if the silicone backing on it actually works!  Used the code BBSHOP for free shipping.  And now that account is at 400 points!  About to place (another) order using my 16-month 25% off code!

I totally 



 Birchbox!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey so I'm an ipsy subscriber, and looking for a second sub, for $10 and I think birchbox looks the most promising! Not sure if I will like it as much as ipsy, but I feel like giving it a shot. I'm a bit torn bc some people say BB gives a lot of foil samples and others say they don't. So should I join BB? Or is there a better subscription, I know about the point system, and how BB is Different than ipsy in that it has wider range in types of products. Especially after watching eleventh gorgeous on YouTube, ipsy always takes the cake and makes BB not look as good, but a coworker got some sweet stuff in her box that's tempting me. I also want to get the box to help feed my MUT addiction. Lol sad I know. Does it seem like BB is getting better with time? Or worse or the same?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Hey so I'm an ipsy subscriber, and looking for a second sub, for $10 and I think birchbox looks the most promising! Not sure if I will like it as much as ipsy, but I feel like giving it a shot. I'm a bit torn bc some people say BB gives a lot of foil samples and others say they don't. So should I join BB? Or is there a better subscription, I know about the point system, and how BB is Different than ipsy in that it has wider range in types of products. Especially after watching eleventh gorgeous on YouTube, ipsy always takes the cake and makes BB not look as good, but a coworker got some sweet stuff in her box that's tempting me. I also want to get the box to help feed my MUT addiction. Lol sad I know. Does it seem like BB is getting better with time? Or worse or the same?


 I first subbed to ipsy and was wondering the same thing as you (I also watch eleventh gorgeous) before signing up for BB. Honestly, the foil samples that I've gotten have all had just as much, if not more product than most sample sizes in bigger containers! Plus BB tends to send multiples of the foils. I love BB and ipsy equally. They both fill different voids in my makeup/beauty drawers. I've definitely bought more items that I've sampled from BB than ipsy though. And the BB points are amazing. I just got $70 worth of stuff for free with points!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 14, 2014)

> yes I got the benefits and that's what seal the deal on me getting a second box! Online it still hasn't updated I wish they had an Android app.


 So i got my They're Real sample today and my box still hasnt officially shipped! Wow [email protected] but i got the Supergoop,Agave, Mighty leaf,london lotion, the balm and chocolate. But i guess this month The Balm and my sample makeup for this box [email protected]


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 14, 2014)

> So i got my They're Real sample today and my box still hasnt officially shipped! Wow [email protected] but i got the Supergoop,Agave, Mighty leaf,london lotion, the balm and chocolate. But i guess this month The Balm and my sample makeup for this box [email protected]


 I still can't see my box! I'm checking it 5 times a day. Lol are you able to see yours on the website or just iPhone app


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 14, 2014)

Has anyone used the Jergens on their legs? Does the color rub off on clothes like a self tanner would? I want to use it tomorrow but I not with a black and white skirt if it will turn it orange...


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 14, 2014)

> I still can't see my box! I'm checking it 5 times a day. Lol are you able to see yours on the website or just iPhone app


 Oo thats not good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah mine updated at 3am yesterday. I can see my box on both the app and website. Hmm if you dont find out sometime soon you might want to email them? Hopefully it updates soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 14, 2014)

> Oo thats not good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah mine updated at 3am yesterday. I can see my box on both the app and website. Hmm if you dont find out sometime soon you might want to email them? Hopefully it updates soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I'm going to email them tomorrow because I just got another email reminding me of the original invitation? That is so weird.


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 14, 2014)

> I think I'm going to email them tomorrow because I just got another email reminding me of the original invitation? That is so weird.


 Yeah i would email them. That seems very strange o.0


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 14, 2014)

> Yeah i would email them. That seems very strange o.0


 do you remember what day you find out? I just checked and it I think I signed up for this 7 I thought it was earlier but I guess not


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 14, 2014)

> Has anyone used the Jergens on their legs? Does the color rub off on clothes like a self tanner would? I want to use it tomorrow but I not with a black and white skirt if it will turn it orange...


 It didn't rub off for me.. I put it on right out of the shower though so it was a couple mins before I put clothes on.. Maybe you just need to make sure it's dried all the way on your skin before you dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my 3rd account had a box, but now it shows my febuary box again. Anybody had this happen? I have a tracking number and everything.
My box page disappeared and so did my tracking number.  My guess is, Birchbox just found out your box wasn't shipped due to some error.  I wrote to them and they basically said my box was still in 'processing' as if I hadn't been assigned a box yet.  It probably won't do any good, but I wrote back to tell them that since this seemed to be happening to many people this month, they should make sure they send out great boxes to those who were affected--as in boxes with the Inika, the Balm, or both.  I know I didn't see a box with both, but if the screw up is as big as I think it is this time (perhaps due to the new shipping partner, sigh) then I think it would be awesome if they just made up a super special box to send to all of us still waiting to even figure out what we'll get!

Just out of curiosity, was this on an annual account?  I have 3 subs I keep regularly, and the only box affected by this screw up was my annual box.  I'm pretty unhappy about it too!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Mar 14, 2014)

> It didn't rub off for me.. I put it on right out of the shower though so it was a couple mins before I put clothes on.. Maybe you just need to make sure it's dried all the way on your skin before you dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok, I'll use it just like a moisturizer and forget the BB part and see what happens. My legs are so pale and a tiny bit of color would be nice. Stupid inability to tan!


----------



## Dreamflame (Mar 14, 2014)

> do you remember what day you find out? I just checked and it I think I signed up for this 7 I thought it was earlier but I guess not


 I orderd the march box on the 6th. I asked for the Theyre Real sample on the 9th. And my account showed shipping on the 11th or 12 th. My box updated contents at 3am the 13th.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 14, 2014)

I got my box today! Yay. I love The a Balm sample. It is so cute, it looks like a tiny book and it has a magnetic closure. I'm tempted to use up the sample and then put it front of a tiny teddy bear or something and make it look like he is reading or something. Crazy thought. Lol Overall I'm pleased with my box.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 14, 2014)

I just signed up for a 3rd box.... omg I have a problem. Crossing fingers for the balm.


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box!



Unfortunately, pretty much everything except the agave and jergens barely has any product in it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the caudalie is like the coola, a bunch of air in the tube? If so that sucks...




The tube is big for the sample size, but as long as the tube contains the amount listed on it, it is a rather large sample for that product.  The regular full size of that stuff is only 1.3 fl ounce.  A little goes a long way too.  (I have the full size, wear it twice a day, and I'm only half way done with the full size tube, been using it for almost 3 months)


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided it was worth it to activate my second box this month (crossing my fingers for The Balm sample!!!), and I was going to try the Benefit It's Potent sample with it, but all of the Benefit samples (mascara, Benetint, and eye cream)  were sold out.  HOWEVER, the BBZIP code still worked!  And since I'm a sucker for makeup cases, and I already have the slightly larger diamond case, I decided to go with the zip case!  At least I get something for reactivating!  So that account should be up to 100 points this month.

My main account was stuck at 389 points.  I decided to place an $11 order to even it out, because even if I had gotten a 6-item box (and I didn't), it would have been ONE point short!  *So I got the larger UnderArmour headband in "Systematic"* (pictured below) because all headbands slip out of my hair and I want to see if the silicone backing on it actually works!  Used the code BBSHOP for free shipping.  And now that account is at 400 points!  About to place (another) order using my 16-month 25% off code!

I totally 



 Birchbox!
I have literally 20 of those UnderArmour headbands, they're the only thing I can wear to the gym that don't slip off my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for a 3rd box.... omg I have a problem. Crossing fingers for the balm.
lol. I got my 2nd and 3rd sub boxes within 2 days of each other. I've already received my 1st box, but my 2nd &amp; 3rd haven't updated on the site. I'm trying to decide if I wanna keep those 2 a secret.

I'm hoping forrrrr theBalm, more BP spray or oil, more Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom, and hopefully the other items won't be complete dupes!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my (dream) box!






Yay for a great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is a combo of what I'm getting on my two subs! I got my 1st box yesterday and got the Gilchrest &amp; Soames, the DDF, Ghirardelli, and English Laundry... As well as Ojon and Coola. I thought the Gilchrest was an excellent sized sample! The DDF I haven't tried but the container is rather large so it seems like a pretty good sample as well. The chocolate is delish and I really like the English Laundry scent!! I'm getting theBalm and teas in my 2nd box!


----------



## Dockmaster (Mar 14, 2014)

> hahaha I was a super hoarder! I saved up $60 on my main account and $40 on my second, so I waited and planned out the perfect purchases and finally got them! They're a little pricey and I would never normally pay that much for these kinds of things but that's what made me want to use my points on them even more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got them too. Just what my vanity needed. Lord knows I have plenty of stuff to put on my face. Now my vanity will be pretty while I am puttong all the go on my face!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok I'm pretty sure I got the right item, as all the box pictures posted on here look the same as what I got, but I'm confused on the Coola?

The pictures on the website shows a blue tube, the sample size I got was white. Which means it's the exact same one I already had received last year from Ipsy. I thought it was going to be a different product. I also don't see on the container where it says anything about being "matte" or "tinted" as Birchbox says, all I see is "unscented"


----------



## ChemLady (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey so I'm an ipsy subscriber, and looking for a second sub, for $10 and I think birchbox looks the most promising! Not sure if I will like it as much as ipsy, but I feel like giving it a shot. I'm a bit torn bc some people say BB gives a lot of foil samples and others say they don't. So should I join BB? Or is there a better subscription, I know about the point system, and how BB is Different than ipsy in that it has wider range in types of products.

Especially after watching eleventh gorgeous on YouTube, ipsy always takes the cake and makes BB not look as good, but a coworker got some sweet stuff in her box that's tempting me. I also want to get the box to help feed my MUT addiction. Lol sad I know.

Does it seem like BB is getting better with time? Or worse or the same?
I have subscribed to both, and this is just my personal opinion fyi. I think a lot of unsatisfied feeling about Birchbox come from trying to compare it directly to Ipsy (especially if you take a peek at their facebook wall and the grumbles there). If you are interested in loading up on a ton of makeup in which are likely full size, but you can't choose the color on, then Ipsy is the way to go. For me, it was a good way to pad my makeup stash for pretty cheap. Birchbox however is about discovering new lifestyle products (some you were looking for, like a new moisturizer, or something you didn't even know you needed). They will send out samples (yes some will be foils) that will encompass all sorts of lifestyle things, ranging from makeup to skincare to some food/drinks to perfume. The benefit that I see with the service that Birchbox provides is that 1.) I don't have to spend my time hunting down samples on the internet/mall/wherever 2.) If something is horrible, I don't have to worry about wasting a full size 3.) It allows me to try out a ton of different things and be exposed to brands I've never heard of. Birchbox also has a wonderful points system (10 pts per review of your box items, and 100 pt= $10 in the shop. Typically you will earn back $5 in points each month). This system allows you to buy full sized items of the products you really loved. Overall I have been really happy with Birchbox. There have been many times I will look at my box and think "egh everything looks so small and why would I want a tea sample?". But after I have tried them out, I may find that I really like the product (I ended up purchasing 2 boxes of the apricot tea they sent as a sample last month) or that there was way more product than I thought in a sample (hello Mereadesso moisturizer! It was a small ish looking packet of face moisturizer that lasted me like 2 months). As a bonus, their customer service is amazing, something that I found a bit lacking with Ipsy. You can always try it out as a monthly subscription (there is a very short wait time..if you signed up now you would almost definitely get next month's box) and cancel if you don't like it. Also, as a heads up, the sneak peeks for Birchbox are not the same for Ipsy. For Birchbox, I like to think that the sneak peeks show what items are being added to the pool of samples Birchbox pulls from, rather than what you should expect to receive in your both this month. Ipsy is more of a you get 5 of the 8 items shown in the sneak peek garenteed . Just keep in mind that Birchbox and Ipsy are different and fulfill different purposes and you should get some enjoyment out of the service!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ! I also got the Jurlique cream mask and hand cream, I think they smell like rotten apples and the hand cream is super greasy, plus it's SUPER expensive, so meh on that
Yikes! I haven't tried this product, but maybe someone else on here can tell you if it's normal....as far as I know, Jurlique is all natural products, and sometimes those can go bad faster without all the preservatives. I wonder if yours isn't spoiled? In my experience, Jurlique normally has a very light floral scent.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeLinda Dion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I still can't see my box! I'm checking it 5 times a day. Lol are you able to see yours on the website or just iPhone app
My box hasn't updated yet either (on the website or on the app).  For reference, I reopened that account on the 6th or 7th.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 14, 2014)

My Birchbox is out for delivery!!!! Yay!! Boo that I am at work all day! LOL


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 14, 2014)

> I have subscribed to both, and this is just my personal opinion fyi. I think a lot of unsatisfied feeling about Birchbox come from trying to compare it directly to Ipsy (especially if you take a peek at their facebook wall and the grumbles there). If you are interested in loading up on a ton of makeup in which are likely full size, but you can't choose the color on, then Ipsy is the way to go. For me, it was a good way to pad my makeup stash for pretty cheap. Birchbox however is about discovering new lifestyle products (some you were looking for, like a new moisturizer, or something you didn't even know you needed). They will send out samples (yes some will be foils) that will encompass all sorts of lifestyle things, ranging from makeup to skincare to some food/drinks to perfume. The benefit that I see with the service that Birchbox provides is that 1.) I don't have to spend my time hunting down samples on the internet/mall/wherever 2.) If something is horrible, I don't have to worry about wasting a full size 3.) It allows me to try out a ton of different things and be exposed to brands I've never heard of. Birchbox also has a wonderful points system (10 pts per review of your box items, and 100 pt= $10 in the shop. Typically you will earn back $5 in points each month). This system allows you to buy full sized items of the products you really loved. Overall I have been really happy with Birchbox. There have been many times I will look at my box and think "egh everything looks so small and why would I want a tea sample?". But after I have tried them out, I may find that I really like the product (I ended up purchasing 2 boxes of the apricot tea they sent as a sample last month) or that there was way more productÂ than I thought in a sampleÂ (hello Mereadesso moisturizer! It was a small ish looking packet of face moisturizer that lasted me like 2 months). As a bonus, their customer service is amazing, something that I found a bit lacking with Ipsy. You can always try it out as a monthly subscription (there is a very short wait time..if you signed up now you would almost definitely get next month's box) and cancel if you don't like it. Also, as a heads up, the sneak peeks for Birchbox are not the same for Ipsy. For Birchbox, I like to think that the sneak peeks show what items are being added to the pool of samples Birchbox pulls from, rather than what you should expect to receive in your both this month. Ipsy is more of a you get 5 of the 8 items shown in the sneak peek garenteed . Just keep in mind that Birchbox and Ipsy are different and fulfill different purposes and you should get some enjoyment out of the service!


 Thank you so much!! That really explains a lot! I love their point system, and I hope to get off the wait list soon! And is there any coupon codes for birch box??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey so I'm an ipsy subscriber, and looking for a second sub, for $10 and I think birchbox looks the most promising! Not sure if I will like it as much as ipsy, but I feel like giving it a shot. I'm a bit torn bc some people say BB gives a lot of foil samples and others say they don't. So should I join BB? Or is there a better subscription, I know about the point system, and how BB is Different than ipsy in that it has wider range in types of products.

Especially after watching eleventh gorgeous on YouTube, ipsy always takes the cake and makes BB not look as good, but a coworker got some sweet stuff in her box that's tempting me. I also want to get the box to help feed my MUT addiction. Lol sad I know.

Does it seem like BB is getting better with time? Or worse or the same?
I feel like the EG girls don't focus on one of big benefits of Birchbox which is the points system for reviews and acquiring points and using points in combo with promo codes to purchase full size items in the Birchbox shop.  

That being said: If you are looking for full size makeup items, Ipsy is your best bet, maybe even getting two Ipsy bags a month can potentially get you variety of what they send.

If you are looking to expand and try different brands (sometimes high end, sometime drug store), with smaller samples and have a few non beauty items thrown in it might be worth checking out Birchbox. Keep in mind that Birchbox is a sampling service and you will get foils and smaller samples and NOT full size makeup items.

*The only similarity you can draw between Ipsy and Birchbox is they both cost $10, they're completely different. Don't make the mistake and assume that because they both cost $10 that they send the same brand, sizes or items.*


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have literally 20 of those UnderArmour headbands, they're the only thing I can wear to the gym that don't slip off my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They seriously are, when the twistband style headbands get wet with sweat they slip right off my head.  The UA bands stay put, they might slide back a bit but they atleast stay on my head.  I remember doing some KBS at the gym and feeling my twistband go flying off my head.  Ugh.

I traded for 2 or 3 bands, got one in my box and bought one.  I'm right there with ya.


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 14, 2014)

So glad I decided to get a second box. I got more chocolate and the balm sample. I'm surprised I didn't get any of the Jergans since it seems they put it in a lot of boxes.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just curious, but I wanted to ask if the BB site looks funny to anyone else. It's been displaying strange characters (blocks and such) and in a different font for over 2 weeks. I tried reinstalling, and changing encoding. I'm using firefox btw.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 14, 2014)

I wish my second box would update, I know I just signed up for it last week but I am getting impatient. On the upside, I am getting my Birchbox order today so that should be fun to open.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 14, 2014)

I got one of my boxes. I got Air repair rescue balm Beauty protected leave in conditioner Coola tinted matte Skin fix body repair balm this stuff is magic my skin is so dry right now Mighty leaf tea pouches Ghirardelli square


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 14, 2014)

*So this is weird. Possibly very awesome, but still weird**...*

* *

*I was one of those whose box page changed after originally showing an awesome box. I was originally going to wait until I received my box to contact Birchbox but I changed my mind yesterday and sent them an email beforehand which you can read below.*





*So, I've been checking my email and Birchbox account religiously since I sent the email out and still haven't received more than the automated reply that it had been received. Just now, I checked my box page once again and behold! My original box contents are once again showing! I scurried over to check my email figuring I would find a lovely explanation from one of their excellent CSR's but instead I found this...*





*Sweet buttered Moses, I think they are sending me 2 boxes!! I just received this box in the mail, which is the switcheroo box:*







*Wish I had done the surveys before they changed it back! haha*


----------



## ChemLady (Mar 14, 2014)

There are usually a handful of promo codes floating around. The best place to find them is over at the Birchbox Promo Codes thread. The most up to date codes are there!

Edit: This was for TwoToneTiff (or anyone who didn't know about that thread really).... I somehow managed to not get it to reply to you lol


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They seriously are, when the twistband style headbands get wet with sweat they slip right off my head.  The UA bands stay put, they might slide back a bit but they atleast stay on my head.  I remember doing some KBS at the gym and feeling my twistband go flying off my head.  Ugh.

I traded for 2 or 3 bands, got one in my box and bought one.  I'm right there with ya.
The Academy store by my house sells them in a 3 pack for 14$. And for some reason, I feel like I have to buy a pack everytime I'm in there. So, whereas other girls have flowers, beads, etc on their rearview mirror. I have 20 UnderArmour headbands. lol.


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 14, 2014)

Just need to brag about my birchbox buy today. Didn't spend one cent!!


----------



## jt0303 (Mar 14, 2014)

For those with trouble keeping headbands on -- Sweaty Bands (and their less expensive but equally as awesome counterpart 6DollarBands) work great without slipping. The fabric is velvet lined which grips to your hair without pulling it out and there is elastic on the underside. I'm a long-distance runner and I swear by them!


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey so I'm an ipsy subscriber, and looking for a second sub, for $10 and I think birchbox looks the most promising! Not sure if I will like it as much as ipsy, but I feel like giving it a shot. I'm a bit torn bc some people say BB gives a lot of foil samples and others say they don't. So should I join BB? Or is there a better subscription, I know about the point system, and how BB is Different than ipsy in that it has wider range in types of products.

Especially after watching eleventh gorgeous on YouTube, ipsy always takes the cake and makes BB not look as good, but a coworker got some sweet stuff in her box that's tempting me. I also want to get the box to help feed my MUT addiction. Lol sad I know.

Does it seem like BB is getting better with time? Or worse or the same?
I wrestled with this too at first. So, as a lover of Ipsy, let me tell you what I've learned the last 3 months (and I hope it doesn't come off as rude or anything because that's not my intention). 

1. Forget every comparison to Ipsy and all other subscription services. The similarities between any of those and Birchbox begin and end with "they're both subscription services". EVERY sub service is different. 

2. If you want mostly full size products and mostly makeup, just get another Ipsy subscription. Birchbox is meant for you to _*SAMPLE*_ the product then go to their store and buy the full size. Yes, they send some full sizes but it's not a box full of full size products. There is one out there and it costs more than twice what BB costs. 

3. There's going to be duds in all subs. Those Youtube videos are a fraction of the subscribers (an extraordinarily small one at that). I watched the EleventhGorgeous duo on YT for a week before deciding on Ipsy and thought the same thing as you: Ipsy always won. But then I started getting 3 different subs and realized the smaller stuff, I actually enjoyed it. I told myself BB had 3 months to wow me. It is fast becoming my favorite sub. People do get awesome stuff but to me it feels like the only ones who actually get heard are the unhappy people because they are the "loudest". 

4. If you are not okay with getting snacks and maybe stuff like hair ties, pens, the occasional drugstore products, and other non-beauty products BB may not be for you. 

5. BB _*does*_ send foil packets. It happens. They can be decanted into empty makeup pots, though, and I've noticed they are always full of WAY more product than the packaging leads you to believe. I was initially turned off by the idea of foils but honestly, they aren't horrible. Foils is not a dirty word. 

6. The sizes of samples IS smaller than many services but almost all samples are multiple uses and many find their HG products. In my first box alone I found a HG product that has begun fading old acne marks. It's a quality over quantity matter, in this case.

7. Even with a dud month or two the point system is so worth it that even unhappy people stick around because the system rocks so much.

8. I NEED A SECOND BOX RIGHT FREAKING NOW but I think my hubby would get mad since I have 3 other sub services already.

Overall: If you can handle foils, non-beauty extras, smaller sizes, not always getting makeup (sometimes people get all skin/hair care boxes), and you DO NOT expect it to be anything like any other service you could love Birchbox. But you do truly have to throw out any comparison to other subs like Ipsy. And if any of that comes off as rude or anything of the sort, sorry. Sometimes things written out in text don't come out right and I seem to have a knack for it pissing someone off. So apologies in advance lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2014)

@Amby6912 i think that is the best summary of birchbox i've read!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Isn't there already a [probably multiple ones] thread for ipsy vs. Birchbox? I don't understand why every month there is a BB vs. ipsy discussion in here.  Especially since everyone's boxes are arriving right now it's a really inopportune time to start that debate.  I really want to see everyone's boxes, swatches, reviews etc. for their BB products


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't there already a [probably multiple ones] thread for ipsy vs. Birchbox? I don't understand why every month there is a BB vs. ipsy discussion in here.  Especially since everyone's boxes are arriving right now it's a really inopportune time to start that debate.  I really want to see everyone's boxes, swatches, reviews etc. for their BB products




Some people just haven't explored MUT and realize there is a thread for everything. I'm not trying to rude, but a post like this one almost made me quit MUT completely. I felt I got scolded like a child for asking a question that was a little off topic. Instead, I just bit my tongue, explored MUT, and went on with my life. But it did leave a bad taste in my mouth for a few days.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 14, 2014)

> Isn't there already a [probably multiple ones] thread for ipsy vs. Birchbox? I don't understand why every month there is a BB vs. ipsy discussion in here.Â  Especially since everyone's boxes are arriving right now it's a really inopportune time to start that debate.Â  I really want to see everyone's boxes, swatches, reviews etc. for their BB products :smilehappyyes:


 Agreed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although, I brought this up a few months ago &amp; was told I was trying to 'censor' people lol. Maybe that thread should be added to the FAQs post? I dont think most people even know it exists!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed.




Although, I brought this up a few months ago &amp; was told I was trying to 'censor' people lol.

Maybe that thread should be added to the FAQs post? I dont think most people even know it exists!
I think this is a good idea. Some people just don't know. And trust me, it doesn't feel nice when someone calls you out for it. lol.


----------



## feemia (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I7. Even with a dud month or two the point system is so worth it that even unhappy people stick around because the system rocks so much


Here's a thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138323/ipsy-vs-birchbox-the-points-system


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some people just haven't explored MUT and realize there is a thread for everything. I'm not trying to rude, but a post like this one almost made me quit MUT completely. I felt I got scolded like a child for asking a question that was a little off topic. Instead, I just bit my tongue, explored MUT, and went on with my life. But it did leave a bad taste in my mouth for a few days.
It's definitely worthy of it's own thread if there isn't one already, that's more of what I meant.  I just like to stay organized and we are supposed to stay on topic.  Actually, those threads might be hard to find since they could be added to different groups so I will be helpful





Found these:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134898/is-ipsy-bag-worth-it/0_50

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138323/ipsy-vs-birchbox-the-points-system/0_50

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137961/ipsy-wait-list/0_50

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139011/discussion-the-ipsy-website/0_50

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135910/ipsy-science-aka-how-on-earth-did-you-get-that-bag-girlfriend/0_50

There, now pretty please @MissTrix will you swatch that gorgeous Inika???


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Isn't there already a [probably multiple ones] thread for ipsy vs. Birchbox? I don't understand why every month there is a BB vs. ipsy discussion in here.Â  Especially since everyone's boxes are arriving right now it's a really inopportune time to start that debate.Â  I really want to see everyone's boxes, swatches, reviews etc. for their BB products :smilehappyyes:


 Sorry! I was answering someone's question wondering if they should subscribe to bb and they currently subscribe to ipsy. I didn't know bb vs ipsy threads existed! Next time maybe I'll just link to that thread.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a really good idea, thank you.  I'm emailing them now.  I don't want to spend $19 on something for me to not like it at all.  
Quoting myself since my post was held in moderation.  I emailed 100% Pure about getting a sample of their Caffeine Bean Eye Cream, and they said they don't ship out samples.  =(  Oh well, I tried!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 14, 2014)

> I wrestled with this too at first. So, as a lover of Ipsy, let me tell you what I've learned the last 3 months (and I hope it doesn't come off as rude or anything because that's not my intention).Â  1. Forget every comparison to Ipsy and all other subscription services. The similarities between any of those and Birchbox begin and end with "they're both subscription services". EVERY sub service is different.Â  2. If you want mostly full size products and mostly makeup, just get another Ipsy subscription. Birchbox is meant for you to _*SAMPLE*_ the product then go to their store and buy the full size. Yes, they send some full sizes but it's not a box full of full size products. There is one out there and it costs more than twice what BB costs.Â  3. There's going to be duds in all subs.Â Those Youtube videos are a fraction of the subscribers (an extraordinarily small one at that). I watched the EleventhGorgeous duo on YT for a week before deciding on Ipsy and thought the same thing as you: Ipsy always won. But then I started getting 3 different subs and realized the smaller stuff, I actually enjoyed it. I told myself BB had 3 months to wow me. It is fast becoming my favorite sub. People do get awesome stuff but to me it feels like the only ones who actually get heard are the unhappy people because they are the "loudest".Â  4. If you are not okay with getting snacks and maybe stuff like hair ties, pens, the occasional drugstore products, and otherÂ non-beauty products BB may not be for you.Â  5. BB _*does*_ send foil packets. It happens. They can be decanted into empty makeup pots, though, and I've noticed they are always full of WAY more product than the packaging leads you to believe. I was initially turned off by the idea of foils but honestly, they aren't horrible. Foils is not a dirty word.Â  6. The sizes of samples IS smaller than many servicesÂ but almost all samples are multiple uses and many find their HG products. In my first box alone I found a HG product that has begun fading old acne marks. It's a quality over quantity matter, in this case. 7. Even with a dud month or two the point system is so worth it that even unhappy people stick around because the system rocks so much. 8. I NEED A SECOND BOX RIGHT FREAKINGÂ NOW but I think my hubby would get mad since I have 3 other sub services already. Overall: If you can handle foils, non-beauty extras, smaller sizes, not always getting makeup (sometimes people get all skin/hair care boxes), and you DO NOT expect it to be anything like any other service you could love Birchbox. But you do truly have to throw out any comparison to other subs like Ipsy. And if any of that comes off as rude or anything of the sort, sorry. Sometimes things written out in text don't come out right and I seem to have a knack for it pissing someone off. So apologies in advance lol


 Omg seriously the perfect honest description ever! Not offensive at all!!!! Just real and honest! Not sugar coated, straight forward! Thank you, I so much appreciate it&lt;3 I think with this outlook, and giving it three months to try it out is totally suitable for me! MUT is the best =)


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 14, 2014)

I wanted to share my first purchase that I made last night!! It's not as epic as most of yours usually are, but this was all gotten with points from only my second month of having Birchbox!  I referred two people, and reviewed all my products from both boxes.  Gotta love that 20% off code too!  

I haven't even sampled the porefessional or the eye cream, but Birchbox has a generous return policy, so if they don't work out for me I'll just send them back.  I'm not holding my breath anymore on getting exactly the samples that I want to try, and these were two that I wanted to try REALLY bad.  

I got the Whish body butter in my first Birchbox, and absolutely loved it.  I noticed that their trio actually has almost a full ounce of more product (three 2-ounce bottles rather than 5.07 ounces in the full-sized bottle), and it's $9 cheaper.  

Looking forward to seeing what I score in the mystery sample pack!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 14, 2014)

Beyond aggravated right now... my box has been in Fishers since 3/12... it wouldn't so bad but Fishers is less than an hour from where I live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quoting myself since my post was held in moderation.  I emailed 100% Pure about getting a sample of their Caffeine Bean Eye Cream, and they said they don't ship out samples.  =(  Oh well, I tried!  
Try ebay!

ETA: nvm, I saw you just bought it with points, that works too!


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There, now pretty please @MissTrix will you swatch that gorgeous Inika???

Here ya go!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 14, 2014)

Tried the Inika liner last night, it was kind of hard or maybe the Sumita is just so awesome that it spoiled me. My Lancome pencil liner is also softer. They all leave an even line and don't drag though. 

I finally placed my order and as tempted as I was the vessels don't go with my hot pink deer lamp and wooden box with rulers on top. I opted for the Becca all in one brush I had been eyeing instead.

The soap is for my husband and my daughter lost all the hair brushes! I even bought her a new one at Sephora last week and she lost it and my Spornette little wonder(the last brush in the house). Luckily my hair doesn't tangle but she has been dealing with just combs all week with her tangly hair. This one is not leaving my room!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box page disappeared and so did my tracking number.  My guess is, Birchbox just found out your box wasn't shipped due to some error.  I wrote to them and they basically said my box was still in 'processing' as if I hadn't been assigned a box yet.  It probably won't do any good, but I wrote back to tell them that since this seemed to be happening to many people this month, they should make sure they send out great boxes to those who were affected--as in boxes with the Inika, the Balm, or both.  I know I didn't see a box with both, but if the screw up is as big as I think it is this time (perhaps due to the new shipping partner, sigh) then I think it would be awesome if they just made up a super special box to send to all of us still waiting to even figure out what we'll get!

Just out of curiosity, was this on an annual account?  I have 3 subs I keep regularly, and the only box affected by this screw up was my annual box.  I'm pretty unhappy about it too!
My main subs march box disappeared too. I got the tracking email and from that it looks like I should have my box today, so I'll be interested to see if it has the same items that came up on the 10th. So weird. It just totally reverted to the Feb box. Guess I need to email them either way since I can't review the items that will be in the box I receive. My 2nd sub that I just signed up for a few days ago still hasn't updated, but I don't expect it to until it ships anyway.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 14, 2014)

So, I'll be getting the green lagoon and I'm definitely not a colored eyeliner person. I switched my profile from Classic and Natural to Classic and Trendy for this month just to experiment. As it turns out...I'm not so trendy after all! If anyone has a black eyeliner (I'm always hearing people say no more black eyeliner, so I assume someone has one!), I'll gladly trade you for it!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My main subs march box disappeared too. I got the tracking email and from that it looks like I should have my box today, so I'll be interested to see if it has the same items that came up on the 10th. So weird. It just totally reverted to the Feb box. Guess I need to email them either way since I can't review the items that will be in the box I receive. My 2nd sub that I just signed up for a few days ago still hasn't updated, but I don't expect it to until it ships anyway.
This happened to me too, I got same box it showed originally, and I just emailed them and they asked what items I had in box so they could make sure I could review it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 14, 2014)

@twotonetiff A lot has already been said on the issue of Ipsy vs. Birchbox, but my two cents is that whatever one you decide to go with, try to make an effort to try everything! I am guilty of this and I just learned my lesson today, but just because you go on your Glam Room or Box page and check the contents of your box/bag and you just hate everything, TRY IT! I just got my main account Birchbox the other day, I hated everything:





I now have the Caudalie on my face, it's amazing. The agave oil in my hair and it smells delicious and is so soft. And the air repair is on my lips and they are smooth and not chapped. I had this box and another and I was so disappointed that I didn't get the products I originally wanted, that I signed up for a third box. Now, I'm kind of crossing my fingers my third box has another Caudalie in it.

I think we sometimes get so caught up in the "spoilers" for our box, that if it doesn't meet our pre-set expectations, we dismiss our box immediately. This is why I don't swap many items, unless it's a dupe that I didn't care for, because I like to try everything! I'm guilty of judging my box by it's cover, and I'm so glad I decided to try my items before I gave up on them!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> @twotonetiff Â A lot has already been said on the issue of Ipsy vs. Birchbox, but my two cents is that whatever one you decide to go with, try to make an effort to try everything! I am guilty of this and I just learned my lesson today, but just because you go on your Glam Room or Box page and check the contents of your box/bag and you just hate everything, TRY IT! I just got my main account Birchbox the other day, I hated everything:
> 
> I now have the Caudalie on my face, it's amazing. The agave oil in my hair and it smells delicious and is so soft. And the air repair is on my lips and they are smooth and not chapped. I had this box and another and I was so disappointed that I didn't get the products I originally wanted, that I signed up for a third box. Now, I'm kind of crossing my fingers my third box has another Caudalie in it. I think we sometimes get so caught up in the "spoilers" for our box, that if it doesn't meet our pre-set expectations, we dismiss our box immediately. This is why I don't swap many items, unless it's a dupe that I didn't care for, because I like to try everything! I'm guilty of judging my box by it's cover, and I'm so glad I decided to try my items before I gave up on them!


 Box twins! I thought the same thing. Wasn't too happy when I saw what I was getting... Now that I've tried it all, I absolutely love everything except the coola. I don't mind it. It's just an ok item for me.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a quick announcement for those interested in GLAMGLOW.  While Sephora is all sold out of the Glamglow gift sets that had both the white and black versions of the mask, Glamglow is selling the Gift Sexy set ON SALE!!!  It has a full size of the white mask and a mini jar of the black mask.  It cost $69 originally, but if you use the code MYTREAT, it only cost me $48 with free shipping.  I finally pulled the trigger and ordered one because all I really want is the white mask to spot treat my nose.  The black mask is just a bonus in addition to the cheaper price.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 14, 2014)

> Isn't there already a [probably multiple ones] thread for ipsy vs. Birchbox? I don't understand why every month there is a BB vs. ipsy discussion in here.Â  Especially since everyone's boxes are arriving right now it's a really inopportune time to start that debate.Â  I really want to see everyone's boxes, swatches, reviews etc. for their BB products :smilehappyyes:





> Some people just haven't explored MUT and realize there is a thread for everything. I'm not trying to rude, but a post like this one almost made me quit MUT completely. I felt I got scolded like a child for asking a question that was a little off topic. Instead, I just bit my tongue, explored MUT, and went on with my life. Lolo22 Wow sorry, I didn't know there was a separate thread...Lol I didn't think it would be an issue people have gone way off topic and I thought since it was the current BB thread I thought it was the right place. Thats how I feel with the pages of tracking complaints, but I politely made a suggestion. Trust Lust- Thank you! I'm thinking about leaving MUT too just because of the complainers on here. The complaining of shipping/updates/spoilers/ect-whatever, Its one thing to complain about a product, that Im interested in, I want to know what works and what doesnt, I want to see swatches and read reviews, not negativity or tracking info filling up pages. That's just my preference of what I am looking to read. When I see people being ungrateful/impatient/entitled/ on here it bugs me bc it's over such trivial things in life, like getting their package 2 days later than anticipated. Some people hate 3rd world reference, but really...there are people In the world who have nothing. Stay positive it's not so bad. Yes. I am complaining about complainers. Bc perhaps my feedback for possibly leaving MUT may be of value and justified. Get ready for the complaints on my comment in 3...2..1


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't there already a [probably multiple ones] thread for ipsy vs. Birchbox? I don't understand why every month there is a BB vs. ipsy discussion in here.  Especially since everyone's boxes are arriving right now it's a really inopportune time to start that debate.  I really want to see everyone's boxes, swatches, reviews etc. for their BB products







Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some people just haven't explored MUT and realize there is a thread for everything. I'm not trying to rude, but a post like this one almost made me quit MUT completely. I felt I got scolded like a child for asking a question that was a little off topic. Instead, I just bit my tongue, explored MUT, and went on with my life. But it did leave a bad taste in my mouth for a few days.
Lolo, I love you girl, but I kind of agree with Trustlust here.  I too find certain posts annoying sometimes, but unless it is addressed to me personally, I just generally ignore them.  I also don't find it to really be off topic, as they are mentioning Birchbox.  It is just that they are mentioning Ipsy at the same time.  Plus, they are generally asking for advice.  I've been on MUT and subbed to both services long enough that I know what I think.  I don't mind if someone who is new to MUT, Birchbox, Ipsy, or a combination of those asks me to share what I've learned.  Just skip over the posts you don't like, ok?  Peace everyone!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My main subs march box disappeared too. I got the tracking email and from that it looks like I should have my box today, so I'll be interested to see if it has the same items that came up on the 10th. So weird. It just totally reverted to the Feb box. Guess I need to email them either way since I can't review the items that will be in the box I receive. My 2nd sub that I just signed up for a few days ago still hasn't updated, but I don't expect it to until it ships anyway.
Yeah, I'm really confused as to what is going on this month with that account.  If I must, I'll email them again, but I hope it doesn't come to that.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @twotonetiff A lot has already been said on the issue of Ipsy vs. Birchbox, but my two cents is that whatever one you decide to go with, try to make an effort to try everything! I am guilty of this and I just learned my lesson today, but just because you go on your Glam Room or Box page and check the contents of your box/bag and you just hate everything, TRY IT! I just got my main account Birchbox the other day, I hated everything:





I now have the Caudalie on my face, it's amazing. The agave oil in my hair and it smells delicious and is so soft. And the air repair is on my lips and they are smooth and not chapped. I had this box and another and I was so disappointed that I didn't get the products I originally wanted, that I signed up for a third box. Now, I'm kind of crossing my fingers my third box has another Caudalie in it.

I think we sometimes get so caught up in the "spoilers" for our box, that if it doesn't meet our pre-set expectations, we dismiss our box immediately. This is why I don't swap many items, unless it's a dupe that I didn't care for, because I like to try everything! I'm guilty of judging my box by it's cover, and I'm so glad I decided to try my items before I gave up on them!
I am guilty of setting up trades before I get my box.  I usually don't regret it, but every once in a while I will wish I wasn't committed to a trade because I actually want to try the item, lol!  But, with multiple accounts, sometimes I just get something I've tried before, so in those circumstances, I think setting up trades is ok.  But I will say I am getting a bit more adventurous--my hatred for Jergens aside.  At least I am a tea lover, so I'm pretty happy to see tea in my box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey y'all, let me step in for a minute and say, anyone can address any posts they want to address, however they want to address it, as long as they are staying within the boundaries of the Terms of Service. Telling people to ignore something if they don't like it or complain about complainers is kind of defeats the point being made. So lets just all have a civilized discussion.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey y'all, let me step in for a minute and say, anyone can address any posts they want to address, however they want to address it, as long as they are staying within the boundaries of the Terms of Service. Telling people to ignore something if they don't like it or complain about complainers is kind of defeats the point being made. So lets just all have a civilized discussion. 



 
I don't think what I said was bad.  I was encouraging Lolo to ignore posts as a way of avoiding things she didn't like.  That way, she'd be happier.  I certainly wasn't telling her what to do in a bad way.  I know you can do that when you say 'if you don't like it, ignore it,' but that wasn't what I meant and I don't think it reads that way.  In fact, I was really saying the same thing you said.  Just let people discuss what they want while you do what you all want and we'll all be happy.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg seriously the perfect honest description ever! Not offensive at all!!!! Just real and honest! Not sugar coated, straight forward! Thank you, I so much appreciate it&lt;3 I think with this outlook, and giving it three months to try it out is totally suitable for me! MUT is the best =)
I originally wanted to do a gift subscription for 3 months until I realized the first was a welcome box and wouldn't really give me a great idea of what the sub was like. So I decided if 2/3 boxes weren't great for me, I'd go ahead and cancel until I saw a great box and do the sub/unsub thing a lot of people do. But this is month three and I'm 100% in love!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Amby6912 i think that is the best summary of birchbox i've read!!
Thanks! I just wanted to be helpful. It's just something I've learned as a newbie. I always go into new subs very open minded but I'd formed such a strong opinion based off YT videos and commenting Ipsters that it almost prevented me from finding Birchbox. It's definitely becoming my favorite. It's the only one I've ever wanted two of and I may even cancel Beauty Box 5 to do it (but it's SO hard because they always have at least one great product!) So...maybe I'll do a post on my blog detailing my subs and what I like about them and why and do a "which one is best for you" sort of thing or something...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I got one of my boxes. I got
Air repair rescue balm
Beauty protected leave in conditioner
Coola tinted matte
Skin fix body repair balm this stuff is magic my skin is so dry right now
Mighty leaf tea pouches
Ghirardelli square
Ohhh this is my box! Thanks for posting it so I know what it looks like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I'm really confused as to what is going on this month with that account.  If I must, I'll email them again, but I hope it doesn't come to that.  Thanks for sharing!
I got the same box that showed up on my account, so at least there is that! I emailed them about the missing review links and getting another dang Coola "sunscreen" (the dislike I hold for this product is reaching critical now that I have two in the house). Overall I really like my box, but I was a bit disappointed in the size of the Control Corrective samples. Then again, I was pretty happy with the size of the Keims and Vasanti samples so I guess it evens out!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 14, 2014)

Dang!!  My box has been stuck in NJ since 3/10.  I have never waited this long for my box to be delivered.  I'm getting impatient!  I went on the app last night, and the Grand Central serum showed "Box History" so I assume that will be in there.  I then saw a few box variations on Instagram with that sample, and I'm HOPING SO HARD that I don't get the version with the Stila lip glaze!   I'm wishing for Box 11, 76, or 77.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow, my box tracking was showing that it just left IN a day or two ago, so I assumed it wouldn't be here until next week.  It's here now!  I ended with box 30:  Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum, Mighty Leaf Tea, the green INIKA eyeliner, Air Repair balm, Gilchrist and Soames lotion, and Ghirardelli chocolate.  I'm not a fan of fruit in my chocolate, and my aunt happened to be over (she was my driver to and from the endodontist, and I offered the use of my computer and printer so she could generate a shipping label for a package for my cousin/her nephew via PayPal so she wouldn't have to deal with going inside and messing with the counter, plus it's cheaper), so she very happily took it.  Everything else is going into my bag for Emerald City Comic Con.  The liner is perfect for all of the green that will be there, and everything else is pretty solid con survival pack material.  Sunscreen for the morning walk from the hotel to the venue, lotion for the dry skin that is always a problem at cons, tea for caffeine emergencies, and Air Repair balm for your lips and *really* dry hands.  Two weeks to go!

Side note:  If you're told to keep an ice pack on your face for fifteen minutes, take it off for fifteen minutes, and repeat, a frozen Capri Sun will stay frozen for an amazingly long time.  Just wrap it in a washcloth/towel, and then when it's thawed, just toss it back in the freezer.  I'm not sure where I got this one, but it expired four years ago, so I'm not about to drink it, but it does have a convenient alternate use.


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> been lurking for a few weeks now and finally happy to contribute code BB100 gets you 100 points when you subscribe/resubscribe to a woman's box thru March 23, more than likely get another March box, but they're so nice this month I didn't mind


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

The box on my main account shipped through Newgistics for the first time and it got to me in 3 days!!! Well, it's in my local post office, so it'll be in my mailbox tomorrow but this is the fastest I've ever gotten a Birchbox! I really hope my 2nd and 3rd boxes come this quickly too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 14, 2014)

I was gifted a 3 month sub and I got a welcome box, march and will get an April. I want to continue my sub so I wanted to go ahead and sign up now, but when I click the 'subscribe' button, it says I have to be on the wait list. Do you not jump the wait list if you just had a three month gift sub? I don't know the ins and outs of BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 14, 2014)

I still haven't heard back from Birchbox on my duplicate sample. Has anybody else heard back?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same box that showed up on my account, so at least there is that! I emailed them about the missing review links and getting another dang Coola "sunscreen" (the dislike I hold for this product is reaching critical now that I have two in the house). Overall I really like my box, but I was a bit disappointed in the size of the Control Corrective samples. Then again, I was pretty happy with the size of the Keims and Vasanti samples so I guess it evens out!




Box twins! I'm pretty happy overall. I was a little bummed not to get any makeup, but honestly this will all get used...but Coola...It will be used, but I have no love for this brand for some reason. Overpriced sunblock is not my thing.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 14, 2014)

I might be weird, but I like the Coola a lot! My tube wasn't nearly as empty as some of yours (sorry!) and it had a silicone feel to it, which I'm not sure how my skin is handling just yet, but it was a great primer for my BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jt0303 (Mar 14, 2014)

My box was delivered today and I am surprisingly in love with the Balm. I've never used a cream blush but this one is so sheer/creamy/easy to apply, and the color is perfect for me. As a side note, and order I placed yesterday was delivered but the box was broken open and the contents missing. I called this morning and Heidi was so nice, she is reshipping my order and then emailed later with 100pts for my trouble!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't ask because honestly it wasn't their fault, but such good service!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was delivered today and I am surprisingly in love with the Balm. I've never used a cream blush but this one is so sheer/creamy/easy to apply, and the color is perfect for me.

As a side note, and order I placed yesterday was delivered but the box was broken open and the contents missing. I called this morning and Heidi was so nice, she is reshipping my order and then emailed later with 100pts for my trouble!




I didn't ask because honestly it wasn't their fault, but such good service!
I love their CS!  It is the best!


----------



## Rory (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @twotonetiff A lot has already been said on the issue of Ipsy vs. Birchbox, but my two cents is that whatever one you decide to go with, try to make an effort to try everything! I am guilty of this and I just learned my lesson today, but just because you go on your Glam Room or Box page and check the contents of your box/bag and you just hate everything, TRY IT! I just got my main account Birchbox the other day, I hated everything:





I now have the Caudalie on my face, it's amazing. The agave oil in my hair and it smells delicious and is so soft. And the air repair is on my lips and they are smooth and not chapped. I had this box and another and I was so disappointed that I didn't get the products I originally wanted, that I signed up for a third box. Now, I'm kind of crossing my fingers my third box has another Caudalie in it.

I think we sometimes get so caught up in the "spoilers" for our box, that if it doesn't meet our pre-set expectations, we dismiss our box immediately. This is why I don't swap many items, unless it's a dupe that I didn't care for, because I like to try everything! I'm guilty of judging my box by it's cover, and I'm so glad I decided to try my items before I gave up on them!

I got this same box. I like Coola and Caudalie and Agave but I am disappointed with how expensive they are. I don't think I will be purchasing these because of the high prices.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still haven't heard back from Birchbox on my duplicate sample. Has anybody else heard back?
When I contacted by phone customer service he said they would credit me 100 points in the next few days. I also got a email saying the points would be credited 3 to 5 days. I checked today and no points. I was suppose to have 100 points credited to my account by tomorrow. I decided to send a message today and they emailed me right back and my points were updated.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might be weird, but I like the Coola a lot! My tube wasn't nearly as empty as some of yours (sorry!) and it had a silicone feel to it, which I'm not sure how my skin is handling just yet, but it was a great primer for my BB.





It was just so oily on my skin. I looked like an oil slick within an hour, just wearing that and nothing over it. Might try it as a base tomorrow since Saturday is the day I use to experiment with my makeup (so I don't look crazy at my very business conservative job, ha). When I took it off, the makeup wipe was this really icky shade of bright yellow too, ha. Here's hoping I like it better tomorrow! Because if I do, then I will be happy I got the dupe!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was delivered today and I am surprisingly in love with the Balm. I've never used a cream blush but this one is so sheer/creamy/easy to apply, and the color is perfect for me.

As a side note, and order I placed yesterday was delivered but the box was broken open and the contents missing. I called this morning and Heidi was so nice, she is reshipping my order and then emailed later with 100pts for my trouble!



I didn't ask because honestly it wasn't their fault, but such good service!
I got my full size order of the Balm apple palette.  I've only swatched it so far, but I think I'm really going to love it.  Thank goodness for BB points!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my full size order of the Balm apple palette.  I've only swatched it so far, but I think I'm really going to love it.  Thank goodness for BB points!!!
I can't decide if I want to get it with birchbox points or not because I really want to get the BP Oil the next go round. I might wait for Apples to go to haute look and get it then.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I still haven't heard back from Birchbox on my duplicate sample. Has anybody else heard back?


 They said they would issue an apology and give out 100 pts to those affected.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 14, 2014)

i really want the 100 points for the supergoop duplicate, so i can place an order. 



i had originally emailed about it, so i don't want to email again.


----------



## amidea (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't decide if I want to get it with birchbox points or not because I really want to get the BP Oil the next go round. I might wait for Apples to go to haute look and get it then.
i was planning on waiting for it to go on sale somewhere too - then i saw a post with swatches and i caved instantly and it's now on its way to me.  oops..


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 14, 2014)

I got my two boxes today... both box 30.

The inika... LOVE it, but don't need two. I will need to figure out what to do with the second.

The G&amp;S lotion, light scent, absorbs quickly, I'll use both.

Ghirardeli, Chocolate, I will eat both as soon as they solidify (as long as they don't taste weird) from being melted after sitting in the sun all day (ugh wtf)

The Supergoop, surprisingly love this, light scent, light on skin, 30 spf.... great!

The lip/skin salve.... omg yuck, Okay for skin, but keep as far away form mouth as possible lest you accidentally taste it. YUCK!

The tea... I will use it, but it doesn't excite me at all.

I ordered a third box and didn't fill out a profile, so I am hoping for the balm based on someones posts here. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't decide if I want to get it with birchbox points or not because I really want to get the BP Oil the next go round. I might wait for Apples to go to haute look and get it then.
I think I've only ordered from Haute Look once or twice.  Don't they have kind of high shipping if you buy only 1 or 2 items?  Like it is a set amount around 7 or 8?  That's what keeps me from buying from them more often.  But of course if you are going to order more stuff with the Balm blush order, I could see it being worth it.  Plus, you'd still have BB points!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I've only ordered from Haute Look once or twice.  Don't they have kind of high shipping if you buy only 1 or 2 items?  Like it is a set amount around 7 or 8?  That's what keeps me from buying from them more often.  But of course if you are going to order more stuff with the Balm blush order, I could see it being worth it.  Plus, you'd still have BB points!
I think the shipping is like 6 ish dollars? Its been a while so I might be misremembering. It might be worth it if I decide to do the apples palette and balm voyage palette.

eta: $7.95, free shipping over $100 (which would be really hard to reach with just beauty items bahah).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 14, 2014)

NEED MORE GLAMGLOW! Is this on glamglows own site?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


NEED MORE GLAMGLOW! Is this on glamglows own site?
Yes, it is directly from glamglow.  When they sent it out in Ipsy (I think it was) I didn't get to try it, so I ordered a sample pack and took a chance in ordering the eye treatment, which is just meh--doesn't seem to do much, so not really worth the price, but my mom liked it, so I take one to her every now and then.  But, since I had an existing account, I am on glamglow's mailing list and the offer came directly to my email.  Good luck.  I think the offer may be time limited.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 14, 2014)

My second box updated! That was really fast since I purchased it on Wednesday. SO happy to get a the balm sample and pretty meh on everything else since the lotion is a dupe, and I've gotten the tea before in the past.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 14, 2014)

Got my box today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Is it sad that the thing I am most excited about is the Jergens!? LOL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Is it sad that the thing I am most excited about is the Jergens!? LOL 
I'm really excited about the Jergens too and I have no idea why. I also usually don't like shampoos BB sends me but I'm excited to try the Keims because the description sounded really nice.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really excited about the Jergens too and I have no idea why. I also usually don't like shampoos BB sends me but I'm excited to try the Keims because the description sounded really nice.

The only thing about the Keims is there are a ton of ingredients I can't pronounce... well, and I can hardly SEE them because the writing is sooooo small!! lol It smells like something familiar, but I can't place it... I am also glad I am getting the Jergens in the Target box as well! I might even go by Target and get some more lol


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 15, 2014)

I used the Keims shampoo I got in my box yesterday and it smells like a man's shampoo to me. I love mint but this was definitely a musky scent that I did not enjoy. Thankfully I have a boyfriend who is more than willing to take it off my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 15, 2014)

I made my husband smell it and he says it smells like little kids bubble bath!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Is it sad that the thing I am most excited about is the Jergens!? LOL 
Great pic! Love the depth of field. I should pull out my real camera sometime but I think my iPhone is almost as many megapixels.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really excited about the Jergens too and I have no idea why. I also usually don't like shampoos BB sends me but I'm excited to try the Keims because the description sounded really nice.
I really like the shampoo description too. I am planning on trying it out in the morning. I like the smell.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Is it sad that the thing I am most excited about is the Jergens!? LOL 
This is the box I'm getting! I'm pretty excited. And I'm glad to hear so many people are liking the Jergens. I'm also getting the Target box, so... more Jergens! Can't wait to try that shampoo. And I'm also excited for the supergoop! I know people were disappointed about this box, but I'm going to Hawaii in April and some facial sunscreen is right up my alley!!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second box updated! That was really fast since I purchased it on Wednesday. SO happy to get a the balm sample and pretty meh on everything else since the lotion is a dupe, and I've gotten the tea before in the past.



Ahhh so lucky! My second and third boxes still haven't updated yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made my husband smell it and he says it smells like little kids bubble bath! 
hah! interesting.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The only thing about the Keims is there are a ton of ingredients I can't pronounce... well, and I can hardly SEE them because the writing is sooooo small!! lol It smells like something familiar, but I can't place it... I am also glad I am getting the Jergens in the Target box as well! I might even go by Target and get some more lol
You were right about the sodium laureth sulfate being in it.  Such a shame!  My hair doesn't like that ingredient.  

I think you know everything!  You've made so many posts where as soon as someone asks a question (like I did about the Keims ingredients) you have immediately had the answer.  All 



 to the wise and gracious ScoutSays!!!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great pic! Love the depth of field. I should pull out my real camera sometime but I think my iPhone is almost as many megapixels.

I really like the shampoo description too. I am planning on trying it out in the morning. I like the smell.

Thanks! I usually use my iPhone too, but I hate my iPhone pics compared to the ones I take with my real camera lol 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You were right about the sodium laureth sulfate being in it.  Such a shame!  My hair doesn't like that ingredient.  

I think you know everything!  You've made so many posts where as soon as someone asks a question (like I did about the Keims ingredients) you have immediately had the answer.  All 



 to the wise and gracious ScoutSays!!!

Ha!! That's funny!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think what it is, I have a really boring job and I have time to multitask, and my hubs calls me the "Queen of Search!" If the answer is out there, I WILL find it! LOL


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my two boxes today... both box 30.

The inika... LOVE it, but don't need two. I will need to figure out what to do with the second.

The G&amp;S lotion, light scent, absorbs quickly, I'll use both.

Ghirardeli, Chocolate, I will eat both as soon as they solidify (as long as they don't taste weird) from being melted after sitting in the sun all day (ugh wtf)

The Supergoop, surprisingly love this, light scent, light on skin, 30 spf.... great!

The lip/skin salve.... omg yuck, Okay for skin, but keep as far away form mouth as possible lest you accidentally taste it. YUCK!

The tea... I will use it, but it doesn't excite me at all.

I ordered a third box and didn't fill out a profile, so I am hoping for the balm based on someones posts here. Crossing my fingers...
i have a blank profile on one of my accounts and i got the balm sample. just sending you a little bit of balm hope, lol


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow, I got my box today!  I have NEVER gotten a box shipped by newgistics sooner than 10-15 days, if it arrives at all.  It shipped late on the 8th, so it really went out on the 9th, starting from NJ to IN to CA.   Hopefully if BB sticks with newgistics it'll ship this fast in the future!

I really like my box this month.  I got the Jergen's BB lotion, air repair, super goop, Cherie Blossom perfume, Stila lip gloss in "fig" (pink).  Haven't tried the air repair yet, too lazy to get scissors to cut the end of the tube open.

The Jergen's surprised me, the smell is actually nice on this formula.  Usually it smells so terrible I can't stand anything they make, but I'll be using the coupon to pick up a bottle next time I'm at Target I think.

Did Stila change their lip gloss formula?  I used to use these glazes all the time, and they were so sticky my lips felt like I put glue on them.  The one I got in my box is just normal lip gloss sticky, and not glue like.  I even had this same color in a value set last year.  I see myself using this one up!

I like the Harvey Prince perfume, but it is really sweet and strong.  I can't decide if I like this one or the Escada Cherries in the air perfume better...I should be good and finish my spray pen of the Escada first before buying any of this HP.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am like 20 pages behind on the thread so this may have been discussed, but wanted to give you guys a heads up that I read on the Brightest Bulb blog that the Jergens contains dihydroxyacetone (DHA) and erythrulose, which are both self-tanning ingredients. Proceed with caution if you're not into tan in a can.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

just got one of my boxes in the mail today via slowgistics. the mally product is worth $20 alone.  i'm so sad that the chocolate has almonds in it b/c i'm allergic to all nuts but peanuts :'(


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 15, 2014)

I got the "Your Birchbox Has Been Born" e-mail on my main account today. Yesterday I got an e-mail that said my gift sub had shipped. My Pick-2 arrived today--Laqa &amp; Co pink lip stick and Color Club Reign in Spain. No actual shipping info. for either account, though, and no March boxes posted. I know gift subs don't post early on the first box, but I really expected to see my March box for my regular account by now.


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just got one of my boxes in the mail today via slowgistics. the mally product is worth $20 alone.  i'm so sad that the chocolate has almonds in it b/c i'm allergic to all nuts but peanuts :'(







Oh, how does the Cactus Verde lotion smell?  I have their mini candles in that scent and love it, but sometimes candle smell and cosmetics smell doesn't equate to the same thing...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Got another box in the mail today, and yes the balm product came in "pie"... This is my box with a blank profile. I have yet to be disappointed with my blank profile account (knock on wood). The hair serum smells like the beauty protector stuff in my opinion. Not quite feeling the perfume but it may grow on me. The bb cream covers my scars and I will more than likely buy the full size for medium/deep tones.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, how does the Cactus Verde lotion smell?  I have their mini candles in that scent and love it, but sometimes candle smell and cosmetics smell doesn't equate to the same thing...
i haven't used it yet since it's not in a recloseable package.  i'm going to wait a while to use it...


----------



## AMaas (Mar 15, 2014)

> I can't decide if I want to get it with birchbox points or not because I really want to get the BP Oil the next go round. I might wait for Apples to go to haute look and get it then.


 I bought it a few weeks ago when TheBalm had their 1-day 50% off sale. Woohoo!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 15, 2014)

> i have a blank profile on one of my accounts and i got the balm sample. just sending you a little bit of balm hope, lol


 Crossing my fingers! Thanks for the hope! Lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 15, 2014)

I feel like my second box is never going to update    sigh.....  It's suposed to ship on the 18th


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 15, 2014)

> just got one of my boxes in the mail today via slowgistics. the mally product is worth $20 alone. Â i'm so sad that the chocolate has almonds in it b/c i'm allergic to all nuts but peanuts :'(


 oooh lucky girl! This is one of the boxes i was hoping to get. Looks awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sooo a couple of days ago I bought thebalm how bout them apples and the spornette little wonder brush (and of course got the mystery sample pack) for $2 OOP. Used mobile20 code, 200 points and a $10 gift card. Score! I had been thinking about reactivating my second sub for this month since there were a lot of products I wanted to try and I was less than thrilled with the box on my main account, but since I really wanted thebalm I figured it made more sense to just buy it with points/gift cards rather than activate a 2nd sub and cross my fingers to get it in another box. THEN, I saw the BB100 code yesterday, and reactivated my second account anyway. I'm weak! But...how could I not when it's basically a free box? BB definitely has me under their spell.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 15, 2014)

> I am like 20 pages behind on the thread so this may have been discussed, but wanted to give you guys a heads up that I read on the Brightest Bulb blog thatÂ the Jergens containsÂ dihydroxyacetone (DHA) andÂ erythrulose, which are both self-tanning ingredients. Proceed with caution if you're not into tan in a can.


 I believe the DHA is what causes orangey looking fake tans. I did a ton of research trying to find a decent fake tanner and I'm almost positive that's what I read.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just got one of my boxes in the mail today via slowgistics. the mally product is worth $20 alone.  i'm so sad that the chocolate has almonds in it b/c i'm allergic to all nuts but peanuts :'(





If you hadn't posted a photo I might not believe a box this awesome existed!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 15, 2014)

> just got one of my boxes in the mail today via slowgistics. the mally product is worth $20 alone. Â i'm so sad that the chocolate has almonds in it b/c i'm allergic to all nuts but peanuts :'(


 I'm getting this box, too. What color is the Mally?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 15, 2014)

How are you ladies applying the Apples blush? I used a liquid foundation brush &amp; hated it. I see all these other people saying how it's "sheer" but when I put it on it was VERY bright and I had to do a ton of blending and basically cover it up with powder foundation. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong, since everyone else loves it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

A pretty good box this month! I got the one thing I most wanted to get, which I didn't even utter aloud because as soon as I do that, I don't get it...theBalm's adorable blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I love the Michael Todd masks I have, so I'm happy to try the cleanser. The perfume sounds interesting. I have tried a few Coola products and liked them, so as long as this isn't too dark, I'm sure I'll like it just fine. The shampoo is in the picture but not on my box list? Anyway, I have a Miss Jessie's conditioner sample I haven't tried yet, so it'd be fun to get this and try them together. And SUPER EXCITED for theBalm and the chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you hadn't posted a photo I might not believe a box this awesome existed!
yes! this was my punishment box account. the birchbox gods love me this month, lol. this is box 64 btw: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb64

i was so glad that i got the pineapple scented michael todd sample instead of the pumpkin one. i didn't like that one when i got it through ipsy last year


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm getting this box, too. What color is the Mally?
i got the mally lip pencil in "soft nude"


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How are you ladies applying the Apples blush? I used a liquid foundation brush &amp; hated it. I see all these other people saying how it's "sheer" but when I put it on it was VERY bright and I had to do a ton of blending and basically cover it up with powder foundation. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong, since everyone else loves it.
I apply cream blushes with my fingers because it's easier to control how much I pick up. I could see how using a foundation brush might deposit too much product.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was just so oily on my skin. I looked like an oil slick within an hour, just wearing that and nothing over it. Might try it as a base tomorrow since Saturday is the day I use to experiment with my makeup (so I don't look crazy at my very business conservative job, ha). When I took it off, the makeup wipe was this really icky shade of bright yellow too, ha. Here's hoping I like it better tomorrow! Because if I do, then I will be happy I got the dupe!
Best of luck!

I have trouble knowing how my makeup wears because I don't have time or space to check out my makeup at work. I didn't feel all that greasy, but my BB is rather industrial strength in that regard. XD


----------



## kotoko (Mar 15, 2014)

Also, I am so late to the party but I'm loving the BP spray! My hair feels sooo silky soft and this never happens. I'm dying to try the oil -- what's the difference between the two?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 15, 2014)

WAAAH. why hasn't my second box updated yet? Today is the ship date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> c'mon bb. Help a sister out


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WAAAH. why hasn't my second box updated yet? Today is the ship date



c'mon bb. Help a sister out
same here (on my 3rd account). i need a clicky truck too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How are you ladies applying the Apples blush? I used a liquid foundation brush &amp; hated it. I see all these other people saying how it's "sheer" but when I put it on it was VERY bright and I had to do a ton of blending and basically cover it up with powder foundation. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong, since everyone else loves it.
Try using a stipple brush like the Elf Studio Small Stipple brush at Target for $3


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How are you ladies applying the Apples blush? I used a liquid foundation brush &amp; hated it. I see all these other people saying how it's "sheer" but when I put it on it was VERY bright and I had to do a ton of blending and basically cover it up with powder foundation. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong, since everyone else loves it.
For cream blushes, I second using a finger over a brush.  It will blend in much better and look much more natural. 




  Cream blushes are some of my favorite products and I use them three or four days a week, but the first time I tried them I used a brush and thought ewwww, so I know what you are going through!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree with finger for cream blush, it's to easy to pick up too much product with a brush and get heavy and streaky. I do love applying with my Beauty Blender or at least blending with it since it blends so evenly


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

With cream blush, I like to dab it on with my fingers, then blend with a stippling or buffing brush. That way I don't apply too much product, but I can blend better with my brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WAAAH. why hasn't my second box updated yet? Today is the ship date



c'mon bb. Help a sister out
My box JUST updated today!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WAAAH. why hasn't my second box updated yet? Today is the ship date



c'mon bb. Help a sister out
My second box was supposed to ship by the 10th, but it still hasn't updated!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DHA stands for Docosahexaenoic acid.  It's an omega 3 lipid similar to fish oil. 
My dermatologist prescribed fish oil with DHA dietary supplements to help treat my exzema.  Not sure if its working though.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm having a great Birchbox month!   I am looking forward to trying my samples in both boxes, and I didn't receive a single duplicate!  Yay!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DHA stands for Docosahexaenoic acid.  It's an omega 3 lipid similar to fish oil. 

Just looked online, and apparently there is another DHA which is ~~ dihydroxyacetone and it is an ingredient in some self tanners.  I stand corrected!

So there are 2 totally different DHA's.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 15, 2014)

Did everyone see the bb and benefit event on Facebook? There is one in Santa Monica


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just looked online, and apparently there is another DHA which is ~~ dihydroxyacetone and it is an ingredient in some self tanners.  I stand corrected!

So there are 2 totally different DHA's. 
Oh no!  I really wanted to like the Jergen's.  I don't use self-tanners but maybe I'll give this a try and see how it goes.  I'm glad I'm getting the sample to try it so I an try before I buy!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just looked online, and apparently there is another DHA which is ~~ dihydroxyacetone and it is an ingredient in some self tanners.  I stand corrected!

So there are 2 totally different DHA's. 
Yeah, the DHA in the Jergens is dihydroxyacetone. It kind of makes me mad that they would put self tanners in a lotion without bothering to mention it on the packaging, except in the ingredients list. I have super pale skin so I have learned to over the years to embrace the pale and avoid self tanners like the plague because they just make me look orange. The Brightest Bulb post I read said that "...people online have been reporting that the product is having a self-tanning effect."  (on reddit)

Can I link to blog posts that aren't mine? Here is the post: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/birchbox-march-2014-review.html


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, the DHA in the Jergens is dihydroxyacetone. It kind of makes me mad that they would put self tanners in a lotion without bothering to mention it on the packaging, except in the ingredients list. I have super pale skin so I have learned to over the years to embrace the pale and avoid self tanners like the plague because they just make me look orange. The Brightest Bulb post I read said that "...people online have been reporting that the product is having a self-tanning effect."  (on reddit)

Can I link to blog posts that aren't mine? Here is the post: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/birchbox-march-2014-review.html
I found this quote interesting

Quote:  a drugstore product that Birchbox pretends to get excited about because Jergens paid them to (let's not pretend otherwise)

Well...couldn't the same be said for any of the products they send out? 





Anyway...I'm definitely going to use mine as soon as I get to my box, but since no ladies have come reporting that they woke up mysteriously yellow, i'm going to chalk it up to mean that there's a small amount in it for a bronzing effect. She didn't even post any pictures of herself turning "tanned" but had a lot to say about it.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, the DHA in the Jergens is dihydroxyacetone. It kind of makes me mad that they would put self tanners in a lotion without bothering to mention it on the packaging, except in the ingredients list. I have super pale skin so I have learned to over the years to embrace the pale and avoid self tanners like the plague because they just make me look orange. The Brightest Bulb post I read said that "...people online have been reporting that the product is having a self-tanning effect."  (on reddit)

Can I link to blog posts that aren't mine? Here is the post: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/birchbox-march-2014-review.html
It does seem misleading.  They should state it on the label.  I would think there would be safety issues for anyone allergic to self-tanning products.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 15, 2014)

holy heck the box my bb came in this month was huge. and that was to accommodate the tiny benefit extra I had. now I feel vaguely bad because that's so environmentally unsound. : But I guess that could be said of online shopping in general. This happened before too when they sent me the BB anniversary keychain... huge box, just the keychain.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 holy heck the box my bb came in this month was huge. and that was to accommodate the tiny benefit extra I had.
BAHAH. Uhm, wow.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, the DHA in the Jergens is dihydroxyacetone. It kind of makes me mad that they would put self tanners in a lotion without bothering to mention it on the packaging, except in the ingredients list. I have super pale skin so I have learned to over the years to embrace the pale and avoid self tanners like the plague because they just make me look orange. The Brightest Bulb post I read said that "...people online have been reporting that the product is having a self-tanning effect."  (on reddit)

Can I link to blog posts that aren't mine? Here is the post: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/birchbox-march-2014-review.html
I found this quote interesting

Quote:  a drugstore product that Birchbox pretends to get excited about because Jergens paid them to (let's not pretend otherwise)

Well...couldn't the same be said for any of the products they send out? 





Anyway...I'm definitely going to use mine as soon as I get to my box, but since no ladies have come reporting that they woke up mysteriously yellow, i'm going to chalk it up to mean that there's a small amount in it for a bronzing effect. She didn't even post any pictures of herself turning "tanned" but had a lot to say about it.


Yeah I have actually been using the med-dark one for weeks and have not noticed a difference in my skin tone at all.  And you think my palms would at least be a little darker by now because I have not washed them after applying it.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 15, 2014)

I was excited to try the Jergen's, now not so much.  I'll try it and see how it goes, but I doubt its something I want to use long term.

I'm wondering if I would be happier with the Skin Transformer for body instead.  I love the idea of a BB cream for my body.

On another note:  I LOVE both my Birchboxes this month!  I didn't receive a single duplicate product.  There are so many products this month that I would love to try though.  I was thinking of getting a 3rd subscription for next month, but I'm already getting 2 Birchboxes, Sample Society, Ipsy and Glossybox next month.  Where does it end?  Ha ha!

One good thing about Birchbox is that if you don't get something one month, there is a good chance you'll get it another month.  I have been waiting and waiting for them to bring back the Skin, An Apothecary soy body butter and scrubs, but its been quite some time since they had those products, so maybe they won't.  I might just purchase the gift pack on the Skin, An Apothecary website.   It's 28.00 for the gift pack and another 10.00 for shipping though.  I hate to spend that much for shipping.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I have actually been using the med-dark one for weeks and have not noticed a difference in my skin tone at all.  And you think my palms would at least be a little darker by now because I have not washed them after applying it.
That's good to know.  I feel better about trying it now.  Thanks!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's good to know.  I feel better about trying it now.  Thanks!
I just read all of the ingredients for jergens products and for the gradual tan ones DHA is always either the 4th, 5th or 6th product.  I agree with @kawaiimeows that it is probably for a slight bronzing, since it is the 21st ingredient for BB body.  I love self tanners normally, and I have to apply the really good ones every 3-4 days to maintain color, because of my body's natural skin shedding process and just daily contact with sheets/clothes etc.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read all of the ingredients for jergens products and for the gradual tan ones DHA is always either the 4th, 5th or 6th product.  I agree with @kawaiimeows that it is probably for a slight bronzing, since it is the 21st ingredient for BB body.  I love self tanners normally, and I have to apply the really good ones every 3-4 days to maintain color, because of my body's natural skin shedding process and just daily contact with sheets/clothes etc.
I think some people just look for anything to complain about.

However, I'd use with caution if I were allergic to DHA, but otherwise I don't think its a big deal.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 15, 2014)

Hmmm... That blog post was kind of funny! She seems a bit disgruntled lol... Also she says it doesn't say the product changes the color of your skin, but it DOES say how to evens out skin tone by um changing the color of your skin lol I'm still going to try it out! I love the smell of it! Question on the Supergoop... Would it be a waste of product to just use it on my hands? I've noticed since I stopped using sunscreen on my hands they are starting to look a little aged :/ I'm thinking this is just what I need for my 40 minute drive to and from work with my hands on the steering wheel in the sun...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm... That blog post was kind of funny! She seems a bit disgruntled lol... Also she says it doesn't say the product changes the color of your skin, but it DOES say how to evens out skin tone by um changing the color of your skin lol

I'm still going to try it out! I love the smell of it!

Question on the Supergoop..*. Would it be a waste of product to just use it on my hands?* I've noticed since I stopped using sunscreen on my hands they are starting to look a little aged :/ I'm thinking this is just what I need for my 40 minute drive to and from work with my hands on the steering wheel in the sun...
If you think you need it for your hands, then who's to say its going to waste! Plus there are so many bb creams and foundations with SPF in them that maybe you don't necessarily need it for your face.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read all of the ingredients for jergens products and for the gradual tan ones DHA is always either the 4th, 5th or 6th product.  I agree with @kawaiimeows that it is probably for a slight bronzing, since it is the 21st ingredient for BB body.  I love self tanners normally, and I have to apply the really good ones every 3-4 days to maintain color, because of my body's natural skin shedding process and just daily contact with sheets/clothes etc.
I'm glad to hear more about this from a fan of self tanners!  I have never used a tanning product so its good to hear from someone who does use them and knows more about the products. 

21st on the list of ingredients seems like it should be pretty small amount. It must be how the product evens out the skin tone.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 15, 2014)

AH! You multi-box subbers are totally enabling me this month! The stuff is just SO great and I don't think I can resist any longer! So, for you ladies with multiple boxes: what's the best way to do the profile? Blank? What method do you find helps you get fewer duplicate boxes? I shouldn't get the second box but.....I just can't help it! So, tips for second boxes. And go!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm... That blog post was kind of funny! She seems a bit disgruntled lol... Also she says it doesn't say the product changes the color of your skin, but it DOES say how to evens out skin tone by um changing the color of your skin lol

I'm still going to try it out! I love the smell of it!

Question on the Supergoop... Would it be a waste of product to just use it on my hands? I've noticed since I stopped using sunscreen on my hands they are starting to look a little aged :/ I'm thinking this is just what I need for my 40 minute drive to and from work with my hands on the steering wheel in the sun...

That's a great use for the Supergoop.  My hands would probably benefit from a little sunscreen while driving too.  Wish I had thought of that!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 15, 2014)

I was really excited to get my box today... but then I saw that the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle had leaked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I've already written to Birchbox so we'll see what happens!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 15, 2014)

> If you think you need it for your hands, then who's to say its going to waste! Plus there are so many bb creams and foundations with SPF in them that maybe you don't necessarily need it for your face.


 Truth!! Thanks! I guess I just needed to hear it was ok from someone else lol


> That's a great use for the Supergoop.Â  My hands would probably benefit from a little sunscreen while driving too.Â  Wish I had thought of that!


 I used to be a Mary Kay consultant (I have in the last few years not been much into skincare and makeup, I think because of MK overload lol) and I remember back then they were really into taking care of your skin... Everywhere!! Lol So that's where I got it from!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was really excited to get my box today... but then I saw that the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle had leaked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I've already written to Birchbox so we'll see what happens!
That happened to me in December, they sent me a new BP sample, so if they have extras (I'm sure they do), that's probably what they'll do.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That happened to me in December, they sent me a new BP sample, so if they have extras (I'm sure they do), that's probably what they'll do.
That's good to know, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2014)

Question to those of you with multiple boxes...if we have to sign up with a new email, is there anything else that we have to do on our end to prevent duplicates? (Aside from entering a different profile or no profile?)


----------



## trustlust (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




holy heck the box my bb came in this month was huge. and that was to accommodate the tiny benefit extra I had.

now I feel vaguely bad because that's so environmentally unsound. : But I guess that could be said of online shopping in general. This happened before too when they sent me the BB anniversary keychain... huge box, just the keychain.
That is ridiculous but makes me giggle nonetheless. lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




holy heck the box my bb came in this month was huge. and that was to accommodate the tiny benefit extra I had.

now I feel vaguely bad because that's so environmentally unsound. : But I guess that could be said of online shopping in general. This happened before too when they sent me the BB anniversary keychain... huge box, just the keychain.
That is ridiculous but makes me giggle nonetheless. lol.


Oh gosh.  I got the "BBZIP" zip pouch, watch I get a GIANT box and my hubby freaks out, lol.  That box is hilarious!  

What did they send in your Birchbox?  I'm hoping against hope for the Apple Pie blush from The Balm!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question to those of you with multiple boxes...if we have to sign up with a new email, is there anything else that we have to do on our end to prevent duplicates? (Aside from entering a different profile or no profile?)

generally you can't really prevent dupes. especially receiving something in a second sub that you have already received in the 1st, but filling out different profiles is the best bet. I've never gotten 2 exact boxes but it has happened to some of the ladies here before so it's always a possibility.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 15, 2014)

> It does seem misleading.Â  They should state it on the label.Â  I would think there would be safety issues for anyone allergic to self-tanning products.


 It does say that it "gradually perfects skin over 5 days" using a "self adjusting tone technology" that "delivers a customized solution for your skin tone." You mean you guys didn't get self tanner from that?! Hahaha...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question to those of you with multiple boxes...if we have to sign up with a new email, is there anything else that we have to do on our end to prevent duplicates? (Aside from entering a different profile or no profile?)


Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
generally you can't really prevent dupes. especially receiving something in a second sub that you have already received in the 1st, but filling out different profiles is the best bet. I've never gotten 2 exact boxes but it has happened to some of the ladies here before so it's always a possibility. 
I've had multiple accounts with wildly different profiles and received identical boxes, not just duplicate products.  As far as I've been able to adjust my profiles, there's no way to prevent duplicates.

Having said that, I was down to one box, but then the BB100 code came out, so I decided to reactivate a sub for two months using that code because a hundred points for reactivating plus probable five-item boxes for two months in a row would mean I would basically get another hundred points, which would equal two hundred points, which would mean $20, which would be what I paid for two months of Birchboxes, so it would be a wash.  Then once I reactivated it, I checked my points balance and realized that I had some points left over on that account from before, so now I'll have two hundred points after I get that box, which means I'll be able to flip those over to two $10 gift cards and probably just cancel this second box again.  Even if I get a duplicate box on this account, because of the points involved, I'm fine with that.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 15, 2014)

Finally got my box today! I forgot about the add-ons so now I understand why it took a little longer. The nail colors are pretty and surprisingly not colors I already have! I'm so relieved I got the Inika and not a Stila gloss.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 15, 2014)

I re-subbed for a 2nd box on the 7th and it still hasn't shipped, nor has the box page udpated. I am getting antsy. 



 Checking my profile 40 times per day like a crazy BB addict going through withdrawals. Possibly in need of BB-Anon meetings.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I re-subbed for a 2nd box on the 7th and it still hasn't shipped, nor has the box page udpated. I am getting antsy. 



 Checking my profile 40 times per day like a crazy BB addict going through withdrawals. Possibly in need of BB-Anon meetings. 
I signed up for my second box on the 7th and my 3rd box on the 9th and neither have them updated. I'm kinda thinking I may want to leave them a secret though. ;/


----------



## chelsead1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Do we know when the cutoff for signing up and getting a March box is?  Is it usually the 15th (today)? 

I want to cancel my main account and reactivate an old one with the extra 100 point code that was floating around, but I don't want another March box.  All my March sub boxes have been bad (not just BB), I just want to move on to April.  I think someone said the code was good until the 23rd, maybe I should wait a few days to sign up just in case?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsead1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we know when the cutoff for signing up and getting a March box is?  Is it usually the 15th (today)? 

I want to cancel my main account and reactivate an old one with the extra 100 point code that was floating around, but I don't want another March box.  All my March sub boxes have been bad (not just BB), I just want to move on to April.  I think someone said the code was good until the 23rd, maybe I should wait a few days to sign up just in case?
The email I received about the code said it was only good until the 16th, and my reactivation showed that it will be the March box, shipping around the 25th.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 15, 2014)

Arrrgh! I finally convince myself to get a second box and there's a two week wait! I don't remember waiting that long last time I signed up. Is two weeks right, or will I get an invite sooner than that? I'm impatient!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Arrrgh! I finally convince myself to get a second box and there's a two week wait! I don't remember waiting that long last time I signed up. Is two weeks right, or will I get an invite sooner than that? I'm impatient! 




you should have referred yourself.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you should have referred yourself.
I did, but it still said it would be a two week wait. Thought I had done something wrong, so I sent myself an email invitation. Same thing - said I have a reservation and they'll let me know when it's available.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 15, 2014)

OT, but not really, because the BP spray is in this month's box. But I ordered the Protect &amp; Oil full size (I received that sample last month), and I just got to use it for the first time.... OMG, the sample does the smell &amp; feel no justice whatsoever. If you love the sample, the full size is 10x better in my opinion.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did, but it still said it would be a two week wait. Thought I had done something wrong, so I sent myself an email invitation. Same thing - said I have a reservation and they'll let me know when it's available.  




That's weird, I referred myself twice last weekend, and I'm getting March's box on both accounts.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 15, 2014)

My box page finally updated to March for the sub that had disappeared earlier. So it looks like they fixed that bug. Still haven't gotten a response from CS regarding the dupe item though :/

Edit: Interesting... Even though I had received the Coola in last month's box and gotten review point, I was still able to review it this month as well.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's weird, I referred myself twice last weekend, and I'm getting March's box on both accounts.
I got in! Was using IE with no luck, but able to subscribe using Chrome. Very weird! But I got my 50 referral points and 100 points on my 2nd account using bb100. Yea!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 15, 2014)

*CRISIS AVERTED. NO MOLD IN SHAMPOO* 

I got my box today. Because of the heat, my chocolate is completely liquid, and my candle melted in the box. The packaging was also totally thrashed for some reason. I'm pretty bummed out right now.


----------



## joeythelamb (Mar 15, 2014)

For those of you who got the Air Repair, did you have to cut the top of the applicator off? Mine is sealed shut underneath the cap. Maybe that's just to make sure that it's fresh and nothing leaks out?


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who got the Air Repair, did you have to cut the top of the applicator off? Mine is sealed shut underneath the cap. Maybe that's just to make sure that it's fresh and nothing leaks out?
yep, mine is like this too.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i. for some reason, didn't realize shampoo could get moldy like this? this will definitely make me open all shampoo samples before using them, now.

I didn't either, lmao.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Birchbox today. The Nelson J Shampoo came with mold in it. Yum.









My camera dulls the color, but those are moldy spots in the shampoo. There was more when I shook it around. Because of the heat, my chocolate is completely liquid, and my candle melted in the box. The packaging was also totally thrashed for some reason. I'm pretty bummed out right now. 
That is disgusting and disturbing!  So sorry this happened to you!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 15, 2014)

> How are you ladies applying the Apples blush? I used a liquid foundation brush &amp; hated it. I see all these other people saying how it's "sheer" but when I put it on it was VERYÂ bright and I had to do a ton of blending and basically cover it up with powder foundation. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong, since everyone else loves it.





> Try using a stipple brush like the Elf Studio Small Stipple brush at Target for $3


 it was suggested earlier to use that did brush (maybe by Jamie haha) and I went and bought it.. It worked well! I'm surprised how much I like the blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 15, 2014)

> i.Â for some reason, didn't realize shampoo could get moldy like this? this will definitely make me open all shampoo samples before using them, now.


 I'm almost positive it comes with dot/bead like things in it.. Are you sure it's not that? Edit - I quoted the wrong person, sorry lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm almost positive it comes with dot/bead like things in it.. Are you sure it's not that?

Edit - I quoted the wrong person, sorry lol
I was wondering the same thing too actually.

Has anyone else gotten this shampoo?


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm almost positive it comes with dot/bead like things in it.. Are you sure it's not that?

Edit - I quoted the wrong person, sorry lol

I think you're right. Thank God. I'm still a bit skeeved out by it though, haha.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering the same thing too actually.

Has anyone else gotten this shampoo?

I just googled and confirmed. They're all like that. Gonna edit my post now as to not spread false info.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm almost positive it comes with dot/bead like things in it.. Are you sure it's not that?

Edit - I quoted the wrong person, sorry lol
Yeah, I'm pretty certain you are correct about that. I haven't gotten around to using mine but it has several of those blue dots in the top part of the liquid. Looked around and saw this post that mentioned the dots in the full size as well... http://en.paperblog.com/nelson-j-delivers-great-hair-with-his-argan-oil7-non-foaming-shampoo-488733/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just googled and confirmed. They're all like that. Gonna edit my post now as to not spread false info.
That's good to hear! I deleted my post so as not to spread misinformation. Glad you still have usable shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's still a weird look for shampoo though. I'm used to beads being in face washes and such, but not shampoo.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's good to hear! I deleted my post so as not to spread misinformation. Glad you still have usable shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's still a weird look for shampoo though. I'm used to beads being in face washes and such, but not shampoo.
Well, it's also a really weird shampoo, ha. It's one of those "no foam" shampoos and from the reviews it sounds like people have had issues with it making their hair feel really oily.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 15, 2014)

> That's good to hear! I deleted my post so as not to spread misinformation. Glad you still have usable shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's still a weird look for shampoo though. I'm used to beads being in face washes and such, but not shampoo.


 i thought it was weird too.. I want to say I got it forever ago with beauty army.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 15, 2014)

I just caved and got a 2nd monthly sub with the BB100 promo - will probably cancel after this month tho and just use this second account to take advantage of deals like this 






When I signed up it said the box would ship on the 25th so we'll see.  And I referred myself so it's raining bb points


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I've had multiple accounts with wildly different profiles and received identical boxes, not just duplicate products.  As far as I've been able to adjust my profiles, there's no way to prevent duplicates.

Having said that, I was down to one box, but then the BB100 code came out, so I decided to reactivate a sub for two months using that code because a hundred points for reactivating plus probable five-item boxes for two months in a row would mean I would basically get another hundred points, which would equal two hundred points, which would mean $20, which would be what I paid for two months of Birchboxes, so it would be a wash.  Then once I reactivated it, I checked my points balance and realized that I had some points left over on that account from before, so now I'll have two hundred points after I get that box, which means I'll be able to flip those over to two $10 gift cards and probably just cancel this second box again.  Even if I get a duplicate box on this account, because of the points involved, I'm fine with that.
Thanks to both of you.  It's probably worth taking a shot when you put it this way!  @meaganola, it sounds like the way you did it is the way to go!


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The email I received about the code said it was only good until the 16th, and my reactivation showed that it will be the March box, shipping around the 25th.
Ah! Enabler! You posting this made me get a second sub for the 100 points! But...if I unsub right after I get it and give myself the points in a gift card that makes the sub free right? Oh my...how ever shall I explain this to my husband...I may have to cancel one of my other subscriptions....


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 15, 2014)

My second box updated and I'm getting theBalm!! Plus chocolate (yum!), Atelier Vanille perfume, Grand Central Beauty primer/serum (not sure I'll use this) and Camille Beckman body butter (giving this away - too strong). Super excited pulling the trigger on the second box (to hopefully get theBalm) paid off. My second box is consistently fantastic!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

I am so weak. Just reactivated an account with the BB100 code. Aaaand it gave my main account 50 points for a referral, even though I already referred myself from that account? I don't think it's supposed to work like that, but I'll take it. More points to put towards those beautiful Rosanna containers!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so weak. Just reactivated an account with the BB100 code. Aaaand it gave my main account 50 points for a referral, even though I already referred myself from that account? I don't think it's supposed to work like that, but I'll take it. More points to put towards those beautiful Rosanna containers!
i would try this code too but i already reactivated my second account to get a mini they're real. (for some reason i like using mini mascaras better than full sized ones) I think getting a 3rd box is overkill even if it is "free"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would try this code too but i already reactivated my second account to get a mini they're real. (for some reason i like using mini mascaras better than full sized ones) I think getting a 3rd box is overkill even if it is "free" 
Bahaha. Nah, no such thing as overkill in Birchbox land!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh gosh.  I got the "BBZIP" zip pouch, watch I get a GIANT box and my hubby freaks out, lol.  That box is hilarious!  

What did they send in your Birchbox?  I'm hoping against hope for the Apple Pie blush from The Balm!
I had this box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb68 not super exciting at all unfortunately ^^;


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 15, 2014)

Fine! You all convinced me! I just signed up for a third sub last week, so I just cancelled my alt account and resubbed. I need all the points I can get if I want the Rosanna vessels and the Caudalie I loved so much from this month.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had this box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb68 not super exciting at all unfortunately ^^;
omg i'm so sorry to see that you got this box. it doesn't have a good balance of skincare/haircare/makeup/etc.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

i forgot that i was allergic to pecans and not almonds, especially since i used a lot of almond bath and body products a while back w/o getting an allergic reaction. i had a taste of the chocolate and it's pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i forgot that i was allergic to pecans and not almonds, especially since i used a lot of almond bath and body products a while back w/o getting an allergic reaction. i had a taste of the chocolate and it's pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wait, are you going to be okay though?

ETA: Never mind, totally read that wrong. I am glad you will be just fine. P.S. I am slightly medicated at the moment, yay wisdom teeth!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, are you going to be okay though?

ETA: Never mind, totally read that wrong. I am glad you will be just fine. P.S. I am slightly medicated at the moment, yay wisdom teeth!
yeah, i'm going to be okay, lol. i used almond products w/o ever getting a reaction but with pecans i have a hard time breathing. i was paranoid about eating any other nuts besides peanuts but i'm alive after eating the chocolate. i won't repurchase it, but it was a tasty snack to hold me over until i eat dinner later on


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait, are you going to be okay though?

ETA: Never mind, totally read that wrong. I am glad you will be just fine. *P.S. I am slightly medicated at the moment, yay wisdom teeth!*
Sisterhood of the oral surgery!  Apicoectomy yesterday over here.   A cyst the size of a *walnut*.  My face is still numb and phenomenally swollen.  I have had to set alarms set up on my iPhone for when to take Advil and Vicodin because I'm taking them at different times and keep losing track of which one it's time to take.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sisterhood of the oral surgery!  Apicoectomy yesterday over here.   A cyst the size of a *walnut*.  My face is still numb and phenomenally swollen.  I have had to set alarms set up on my iPhone for when to take Advil and Vicodin because I'm taking them at different times and keep losing track of which one it's time to take.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wish the both of you all a speedy recovery. get well soon.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sisterhood of the oral surgery!  Apicoectomy yesterday over here.   A cyst the size of a *walnut*.  My face is still numb and phenomenally swollen.  I have had to set alarms set up on my iPhone for when to take Advil and Vicodin because I'm taking them at different times and keep losing track of which one it's time to take.
Seriously, I had all four removed on Wednesday and I am over this crap! I didn't take my pain medicine on schedule last night and my whole day has been ruined by this terrible pain and trying to catch up on my pain killers. I hope you feel better!

This was a total reassurance of my hatred for the dentist.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh gosh.  I got the "BBZIP" zip pouch, watch I get a GIANT box and my hubby freaks out, lol.  That box is hilarious!  

What did they send in your Birchbox?  I'm hoping against hope for the Apple Pie blush from The Balm!
I had this box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb68 not super exciting at all unfortunately ^^;


womp wompers.  Still, I'd take the box for the Vasanti alone.  Even though I just ordered a full size with points.  It's a sickness, I know.  I hope you end up enjoying most of the stuff in there though!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 15, 2014)

My primary account finally updated. I'm waiting to post anything for trade because several people have reported Birchbox doimg a switcheroo with the items pictured on their accounts this month.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My primary account finally updated. I'm waiting to post anything for trade because several people have reported Birchbox doimg a switcheroo with the items pictured on their accounts this month.




Ohh that's a really good box! Hopefully they don't switch it on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Unless, of course, you hate this box haha. Then I hope they do switch it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
womp wompers.  Still, I'd take the box for the Vasanti alone.  Even though I just ordered a full size with points.  It's a sickness, I know.  I hope you end up enjoying most of the stuff in there though!


Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg i'm so sorry to see that you got this box. it doesn't have a good balance of skincare/haircare/makeup/etc.
ahaha, aww, thanks. Yeah, I'm a little bummed since it gave me things I marked that I didn't want, but you know BB. I'd rather have gotten some tea and chocolate since that would've made me happy, but it is what it is.

The vashanti is nice, but I prefer Origins' rice beads as my exfoliator (and I haven't even finished using the other sample I have). Looking at the value of the box... Vashanti 5.67, shampoo $1.60, Cola $3.60, Air repair (??? not sure size, but generously I'll give it) $3, $1.42+$0.53 for the two Control Corrective packets. This pretty low especially considering several boxes are getting $20 eyeliners ): I know I'm trying not to think about what other people get to stop box envy and I mostly stop looking these days, but even based on that, I am pretty much disappointed with my match and curation every month.

Sigh. It's not even my lowest valued box -- that's Goop from last year at $13 &gt;P

Oh Birchbox, I should probably quit you. I have enough stuff to try and you certainly disappoint me most of the time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

@Kyuu i think my friend got the same box, she said she was mad because her box was almost all skin care.

I think one thing birchbox needs to work on, curation wise, is making the boxes a little more spread out products wise. I know they only get so many the balm samples or so many eye liner samples but I think having a more even spread of products would help some people feel less bummed out (i get the same way when i get hair product heavy boxes).


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 15, 2014)

I tried to refer myself for a second sub and it's telling me I still have to wait two weeks on the wait list. Did I do something wrong? My current sub is. 3 month gift sub (that I was trying to convert to a normal sub but can't figure that out either) so maybe that's why? Any ideas?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried to refer myself for a second sub and it's telling me I still have to wait two weeks on the wait list. Did I do something wrong? My current sub is. 3 month gift sub (that I was trying to convert to a normal sub but can't figure that out either) so maybe that's why? Any ideas?
afaik there isn't a way to bypass the waitlist, except when birchbox has a direct sign up thing set up like when they do collab  boxes.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 15, 2014)

I just gave in and resubscribed with my second account and BB100. Shipping March 26. I don't need this but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 15, 2014)

> afaik there isn't a way to bypass the waitlist, except when birchbox has a direct sign up thing set up like when they do collab Â boxes.


 Thanks! What about turning my gift sub into a 'real' sub?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Kyuu i think my friend got the same box, she said she was mad because her box was almost all skin care.

I think one thing birchbox needs to work on, curation wise, is making the boxes a little more spread out products wise. I know they only get so many the balm samples or so many eye liner samples but I think having a more even spread of products would help some people feel less bummed out (i get the same way when i get hair product heavy boxes).
Definitely.  My favorite boxes are ones where I get five different product types, and hand lotion/sunscreen/moisturizer/body butter are all one product type -- skin moisturizer -- as far as I'm concerned even if they do go on different parts of the body.  Facial scrub, hair masque, hand cream, shower gel, and a color or lifestyle item would be a nicely balanced box to me.

(In unrelated news, I was just looking over the photos on my box history, and it seems like they're about due to change up the composition on them again!  I wonder how they're going to mix things up this time.)


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would try this code too but i already reactivated my second account to get a mini they're real. (for some reason i like using mini mascaras better than full sized ones) I think getting a 3rd box is overkill even if it is "free" 
I did the same thing with my second account (except for the benetint). I keep repeating to myself that I don't need a third box... And I don't need it. I just really really want those dang points!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! What about turning my gift sub into a 'real' sub?
pretty sure there's no waitlist for that!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 15, 2014)

> It does say that it "gradually perfects skin over 5 days" using a "self adjusting tone technology" that "delivers a customized solution for your skin tone." You mean you guys didn't get self tanner from that?! Hahaha...


 I can't tell if this was meant in jest or not, but it seems like every face BB cream makes equivalent claims yet I haven't met one yet that includes self tanner. Given the painstaking lengths I go to in order to not tan (sun or chemical), I was pretty upset to find out that I had inadvertently slathered myself with self tanner. And of course, the ingredients aren't listed on the sample. Lesson learned, I guess.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't tell if this was meant in jest or not, but it seems like every face BB cream makes equivalent claims yet I haven't met one yet that includes self tanner. Given the painstaking lengths I go to in order to not tan (sun or chemical), I was pretty upset to find out that I had inadvertently slathered myself with self tanner. And of course, the ingredients aren't listed on the sample. Lesson learned, I guess.
Did it actually make you tan though? I feel like there's a difference in slathering yourself in self-tanner and putting on body lotion that is meant to make your skin glow and happens to have a self-tanning ingredient as the 21st ingredient.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Kyuu i think my friend got the same box, she said she was mad because her box was almost all skin care.

I think one thing birchbox needs to work on, curation wise, is making the boxes a little more spread out products wise. I know they only get so many the balm samples or so many eye liner samples but I think having a more even spread of products would help some people feel less bummed out (i get the same way when i get hair product heavy boxes).

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely.  My favorite boxes are ones where I get five different product types, and hand lotion/sunscreen/moisturizer/body butter are all one product type -- skin moisturizer -- as far as I'm concerned even if they do go on different parts of the body.  Facial scrub, hair masque, hand cream, shower gel, and a color or lifestyle item would be a nicely balanced box to me.

(In unrelated news, I was just looking over the photos on my box history, and it seems like they're about due to change up the composition on them again!  I wonder how they're going to mix things up this time.)

Ahaha, but I feel bad because I've been in here complaining since July or so about how annoyed I am about the curation. For boxes in which I enjoy the products, I really don't mind if the value isn't the highest or even high at all. I think the time people really get annoyed about it is when they get stuff they don't want _and_ it's not even valuable, y'know?

I do want skincare, but I didn't want haircare or body stuff, and I marked yes for perfumes and makeup, so this is basically the opposite of what I want. I don't even mind a box mostly of this type, except there are two exfoliators (!?) and two lotion (???) type products. For Control Corrective, I think they probably just got samples from them and want to move product in their shop, but it seemed like a last-minute sort of thing to stick it in a box. I wish they'd just put in a piece of chocolate and tea instead because at least that feels like a better mix of products.

I think mostly I come back because I really love the idea of trying samples for products before I buy them, and I'm always seduced by the fact that they do sample products I want to try (like Cherie Blossom or the rose mask) but I almost never seem to get the type of products I want. I think before my yearly sub ended, I marked that I didn't want haircare and I'd gotten them like 4 out of 6 boxes (one with them being the two beauty protector shampoos so it took up two spaces even, sigh). I understand they can't make everyone happy, but even if all of us "make $100k" (



) some of us are okay using cheap shampoo so we can buy expensive other things, y'know? It's more of a waste on their part that they're not sending me stuff I want to sample because then I don't even want to buy anything from the shop. Sigh.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It does say that it "gradually perfects skin over 5 days" using a "self adjusting tone technology" that "delivers a customized solution for your skin tone."
You mean you guys didn't get self tanner from that?! Hahaha...

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't tell if this was meant in jest or not, but it seems like every face BB cream makes equivalent claims yet I haven't met one yet that includes self tanner. Given the painstaking lengths I go to in order to not tan (sun or chemical), I was pretty upset to find out that I had inadvertently slathered myself with self tanner. And of course, the ingredients aren't listed on the sample. Lesson learned, I guess.
I use a bb cream that makes that sort of claim -- and it's an Asian bb cream (Korean, to be precise), so its claim is in reference to *lightening* your skin tone, not darkening it.  So, no, like @panicked, I would *not* necessarily get "self-tanner" from "gradually perfects skin over 5 days" and "self-adjusting tone technology" due to what I'm used to seeing those sorts of claims mean.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't tell if this was meant in jest or not, but it seems like every face BB cream makes equivalent claims yet I haven't met one yet that includes self tanner. Given the painstaking lengths I go to in order to not tan (sun or chemical), I was pretty upset to find out that I had inadvertently slathered myself with self tanner. And of course, the ingredients aren't listed on the sample. Lesson learned, I guess.
Well, I was agreeing with everyone that it's not clear. They just used a lot of fancy words on the package.  

You may want to go to Birchbox.com to see the full list of ingredients for this product here:   http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jergens-bb-body-perfecting-skin-cream   

If it's any reassurance, since this tube was for light skin tones and DHA is the 18th ingredient, you probably won't get much (if any) color from it after only one use.  At least, that has always been my experience with other Jergens gradual self tanning products for light skin tones. 

Sorry you had a bad experience!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 15, 2014)

> > My primary account finally updated. I'm waiting to post anything for trade because several people have reported Birchbox doimg a switcheroo with the items pictured on their accounts this month.
> 
> 
> Ohh that's a really good box! Hopefully they don't switch it on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Unless, of course, you hate this box haha. Then I hope they do switch it!


 It's a nice box, but the Shampoo in the picture is not listed in my box contents when I scroll down the page. I'm a little worried. I'm going to wait until my box arrives and e-mail Birchbox if it doesn't show on the box contents before then.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My primary account finally updated. I'm waiting to post anything for trade because several people have reported Birchbox doimg a switcheroo with the items pictured on their accounts this month.




Mine just updated today, too, and this is also my box. Must have been something with this box!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did it actually make you tan though? I feel like there's a difference in slathering yourself in self-tanner and putting on body lotion that is meant to make your skin glow and happens to have a self-tanning ingredient as the 21st ingredient.

Luckily, I happened across the blog post within 10-15 minutes of application and took a shower and scrubbed it all off with a loofah. My skin ended up more red than orange as a result.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 16, 2014)

My box came Thusday night, of course I have been super busy but here is what mine looked like!



I really like everything in my box except the taste of the air repair. I hadn't even tried the BP and I went ahead and ordered the full size. Good thing too, it works like a dream and smells great, too! I loved the oil last month I just knew this was going to be a hit for us. The coola, I liked the cream to powder finish! I will use this up! Not sure if I'd buy but nice to try. The Jergans I like we will get three with this and the two ordered with my Target boxes. I'll hand this out to other family members to use! My favorite is The balm! So cute I love it! I used it as a lip balm tonight. And today I finally got my 1st issue of US Weekly. I was beginning to worry about that.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just an FYI, I'm super pasty and I left the jergens on my hand and arm all day after swatching it. I didn't get any color from it. At all. So don't be afraid of the jergens!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just an FYI, I'm super pasty and I left the jergens on my hand and arm all day after swatching it. I didn't get any color from it. At all. So don't be afraid of the jergens!!!
I can't tell if I did or didn't get a spot of lasting color from a swatch on my hand.  I also squirted out some Manna Kadar Paradise to use, so I'm thinking it might be that instead of the Jergens.  But I will be careful.  If I decide to use the Jergens for real, I'm going to try it on my legs first, and I'll wash my hands well after application.  Doesn't hurt to be cautious, but I'm not really afraid of it either, not now, at least.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just an FYI, I'm super pasty and I left the jergens on my hand and arm all day after swatching it. I didn't get any color from it. At all. So don't be afraid of the jergens!!!
Same here. I am pasty, pasty white and used it on the back of my hand and don't see any color-difference at all. Maybe someone should e-mail the company to find out more info if they're concerned about it making them all orangey brown? lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 16, 2014)

> Same here. I am pasty, pasty white and used it on the back of my hand and don't see any color-difference at all. Maybe someone should e-mail the company to find out more info if they're concerned about it making them all orangey brown? lol


 I also didn't wash it off my hands (didn't know there was a chance of a bronzing effect) and nothing showed on my hands or between my fingers or anything. I wouldn't be too worried about it at all.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

I WANT MY BOX TO UPDATE AND I WANT NOW. On that note, I have 3 packages waiting for me to pick up at the post office. I get $5 that my not updated box is already waiting for me to swoop by and rescue it.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 16, 2014)

I know the Jergens BB Body Cream sample has been the topic of a lot of debate here, but if you did like your sample or if you did not receive one and would like to try it, I noticed that Target is offering it on its free sample page right now.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 16, 2014)

> I know the Jergens BB Body Cream sample has been the topic of a lot of debate here, but if you did likeÂ your sample or if you did not receive one and would like to try it, I noticed that Target is offering it on its free sample page right now.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't get it in either of my boxes so I requested a sample. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't get it in either of my boxes so I requested a sample. Thanks for sharing!
Glad to help!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Luckily, I happened across the blog post within 10-15 minutes of application and took a shower and scrubbed it all off with a loofah. My skin ended up more red than orange as a result.
Nobody has provided any proof that the BB cream actually makes you "tan" so why not just try it out to see. One member here has been using the medium color for weeks without even the slightest change in color. I feel like that one blog post was kind of a gross exaggeration.

eta: i hope this didn't come off as condescending, because i didn't mean for it to. i would just hate to see one unfounded account on a blog ruin an experience for a lot of people who may or may not have been excited about the product


----------



## itsMac (Mar 16, 2014)

BB100 was too good to pass up...I am now the proud owner of two shiny, fancy BB subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I referred myself...points to be used toward theBalm palette! I figured that I'm basically scraping the bottom of my Mac gel blush, so the apples palette is a necessity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Mar 16, 2014)

> Hi Ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> been lurking for a few weeks now and finally happy to contribute codeÂ BB100 gets you 100 points when you subscribe/resubscribe to a woman's box thru March 23, more than likely get another MarchÂ box, but they're so nice this month I didn't mind


 Ahhh. Yay!! Thanks for the deals ladies!


----------



## Wida (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a question for those that have gifted themselves subscriptions...I gifted myself a 3 months subscription last week and when I log in under the email that received the gift, it says to subscribe now even though I entered in the gift code when I got it last week.  Is that normal?  Will it show that I'm subscribed when the first box ships?  I'm tempted to do the BB100 code on that account, but how would that work where I have a gift sub.  Anybody know?  TIA!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Mar 16, 2014)

> I'm really excited about the Jergens too and I have no idea why. I also usually don't like shampoos BB sends me but I'm excited to try the Keims because the description sounded really nice.


 Did you get the one appropriate for your skin tone? I'm medium and I got the light. Do you think using it will make me look pasty?


> Best of luck! I have trouble knowing how my makeup wears because I don't have time or space to check out my makeup at work. IÂ didn't feel all that greasy, but my BB isÂ rather industrial strength in that regard. XD


 Which BB cream do you use? Sounds amazing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*Did you get the one appropriate for your skin tone? I'm medium and I got the light. Do you think using it will make me look pasty?*
Which BB cream do you use? Sounds amazing!
Mine is currently sitting at my parents house waiting on me to get there tuesday night, so I have no idea what color I got actually. Birchbox has been pretty good about sending me light things because I'm pale, so I'm assuming I got light.

Not sure how it will make you look, I've used foundations before that were too light for me and made me look like a porcelain doll (i like a little life in my face bahaha). I wonder if anyone else can attest to this?


----------



## kotoko (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you get the one appropriate for your skin tone? I'm medium and I got the light. Do you think using it will make me look pasty?
Which BB cream do you use? Sounds amazing!
I use Kate BB Gel Cream in OC-D. The bad part is that it has only three shades, and all have yellow undertones which work for me as a light-medium Asian. I really love the finish and coverage, though! It's practically my HG, but I've not tried very much else haha.

Also, I have combo normal-oily skin, which fluctuates a whole ton. I'm not sure how oily I am compared to the general spectrum!

Edit: Lol, it quoted your response to the other person, so this doesn't make sense. XD


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know the Jergens BB Body Cream sample has been the topic of a lot of debate here, but if you did like your sample or if you did not receive one and would like to try it, I noticed that Target is offering it on its free sample page right now. 




Thanks, just ordered it.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 16, 2014)

My box came yesterday!  I only had time to try the Stila Lip Glaze.  I like it!  It is a little sticky but the Sugar Plum color was perfect for me and is very much an everyday color.  Can't wait to try the Jergens.  I used their "glow" lotion for a while and no orangeyness so I'm fine with testing this one out.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone who loves the Jergens BB cream, I saw a similar size to the one we got in our birchboxes at target in the dollar spot. For a buck

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, just ordered it.
I also saw it on sale at Target in the dollar spot section up front. The same size sample we got in our Birchboxes this month, it was $1.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 16, 2014)

> I have a question for those that have gifted themselves subscriptions...I gifted myself a 3 months subscription last week and when I log in under the email that received the gift, it says to subscribe now even though I entered in the gift code when I got it last week.Â  Is that normal?Â  Will it show that I'm subscribed when the first box ships?Â  I'm tempted to do the BB100 code on that account, but how would that work where I have a gift sub.Â  Anybody know?Â  TIA!


 I gifted myself a subscription on the 11th, used the link right away, and when I log in it still says Subscribe, so I tried that. I got added to the wait list. I wish I had just referred myself, signed up, then gifted a subscription to my 2nd account. After I get my March boxes, I am planning to unsub on main account and wait for a code.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nobody has provided any proof that the BB cream actually makes you "tan" so why not just try it out to see. One member here has been using the medium color for weeks without even the slightest change in color. I feel like that one blog post was kind of a gross exaggeration.

eta: i hope this didn't come off as condescending, because i didn't mean for it to. i would just hate to see one unfounded account on a blog ruin an experience for a lot of people who may or may not have been excited about the product

I've already tossed the sample and moved on, so no big deal, but I just wanted to give you guys a heads up in case anyone else has an aversion to self tanning products and didn't realize they were in the ingredients. If people are open to self tanner, I definitely agree that they should try it and see if they like it. I imagine the results vary greatly based on skin tone. 

If you're not familiar with the blog, the tone may seem a little off-putting, but being a cranky makeup reviewer is kind of her shtick, and it's meant with tongue firmly in cheek. The blog does contain a lot of amazing information about cost value comparisons between Ipsy and Birchbox, how much every blush at Sephora costs per ounce, whether it's a better value to redeem 100 point rewards at Sephora or 500 point rewards, etc. I highly recommend it.

This was the reddit post she was referring to:

Quote: PSA About Jergens BB Body Cream (self.MakeupAddiction)

submitted 4 days ago by maggieu

I don't know if this is obvious to everyone else in the world, but this lotion contains self tanner! I know, I know it's jergens and they always use self tanner and it says it fixes your skin tone... But I assumed "BB" meant it fixed by covering and moisturizing (read: overhyped tinted moisturizer for you body) vs. actually changing the color of my skin. I normally wouldn't mind, but I started out only putting it on my problem areas... Do not do this. You will have spots. Thank baby Jesus it's still winter.

Other than that, I really like it! Just apply with care.

[...]

I mean it's the most gentle self tanner I've ever used, but if you only put it on your shins and part of your arms for 3 days in a row, it's gonna look "off".


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 16, 2014)

> I know the Jergens BB Body Cream sample has been the topic of a lot of debate here, but if you did likeÂ your sample or if you did not receive one and would like to try it, I noticed that Target is offering it on its free sample page right now.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I just requested a sample.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been using the Jergens on my legs for days and not washing my hands after application.  Zero color difference. It's a nice enough lotion that slightly evens our your skin tone, as far as I see.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, just ordered it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! I just requested a sample.
You're welcome!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I just stumbled across a review for the Jergens BB body cream so I thought I'd share it:


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 16, 2014)

I am about to join the 2 birchbox club. You ladies are such enablers! !


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am about to join the 2 birchbox club. You ladies are such enablers! !
I never thought I would get a second one but I caved because this thread!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 16, 2014)

I keep seeing all these posts about subscribing to 2 and 3 boxes, I just wanna subscribe to one and use the points code before it expires!! Stoopid wait list. Also I wanna subscribe from my friend so she can get points, but she didn't know her link or how. Any way to look her up when I wanna join?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 16, 2014)

I just referred myself. Used code BB100 now I have 110 points on my new account!! I love BB!!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 16, 2014)

Count me in on those who added a second account to take advantage of the BB100 code...thank you enablers!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 16, 2014)

> Nobody has provided any proof that the BB cream actually makes you "tan" so why not just try it out to see. One member here has been using the medium color for weeks without even the slightest change in color. I feel like that one blog post was kind of a gross exaggeration. eta: i hope this didn't come off as condescending, because i didn't mean for it to. i would just hate to see one unfounded account on a blog ruin an experience for a lot of people who may or may not have been excited about the product


 I actually bought a full size tube of the jergens BB cream last month, long before the BB came out in this months birch box. I've been using it 2 or 3 weeks now &amp; it definitely doesn't 'tan' my skin. It's not anything like a gradual tanner. It's much like BB cream for your face. It hides minor imperfections &amp; blurs things. It's a decent product &amp; moisturizes but its nothing amazing. I got a sample in my BB. I'll use it but I probably won't repurchase. (Btw ima super pale girl!! Some who have more color might appreciate the body BB more) *** wow update... I just read some had self tanning effects. Maybe I'm just not noticing because I'm not in shorts or dresses yet outside in natural light. It's still snowing here :/


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 16, 2014)

> I keep seeing all these posts about subscribing to 2 and 3 boxes, I just wanna subscribe to one and use the points code before it expires!! Stoopid wait list. Also I wanna subscribe from my friend so she can get points, but she didn't know her link or how. Any way to look her up when I wanna join?


 You would've had to click her link before you even signed up. She can get it from the my account page. Also generally, if she refers you then you don't have to wait.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahhhâ€¦..I do't think I need a third box, butâ€¦...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhâ€¦..I do't think I need a third box, butâ€¦...
HAHAH that's literally me right now. I honestly don't have the money but I just canceled ipsy and a couple other boxes so I can start saving but now I'm like "hmm but since those are all canceled $10 for one more sub wouldn't hurt..."

Those Birchbox points are hypnotizing! Especially when I got so many nice things in the mail today from Birchbox for free with my points!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHAH that's literally me right now. I honestly don't have the money but I just canceled ipsy and a couple other boxes so I can start saving but now I'm like "hmm but since those are all canceled $10 for one more sub wouldn't hurt..."

Those Birchbox points are hypnotizing! Especially when I got so many nice things in the mail today from Birchbox for free with my points!
It is fantastic when you can make purchases for exactly what you want, get great discounts, and only spend a few cents--I just purchased around $60 worth of products for $0.30!  So nice!


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 16, 2014)

​


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 16, 2014)

So I'm a true believer in the Beauty Protector products. I ordered the protect and detangle without sampling first and I seriously won't live without it now.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 16, 2014)

I got my second account back when you got the extra 100 points with a gift subscription, now with this one I have four. Yes, four. I probably won't keep them all, but it's nice to have the 110 points on each plus the 100 referral points on my main account. Oh lawdy I need help


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 16, 2014)

> I keep seeing all these posts about subscribing to 2 and 3 boxes, I just wanna subscribe to one and use the points code before it expires!! Stoopid wait list. Also I wanna subscribe from my friend so she can get points, but she didn't know her link or how. Any way to look her up when I wanna join?


 For some reason, when I went through chrome, I could sign right up with no wait list. I did it through IE the first time and it said there was a wait. But then I went into Chrome and it went right through. I just did it last night. Maybe try that?


----------



## trustlust (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm a true believer in the Beauty Protector products. I ordered the protect and detangle without sampling first and I seriously won't live without it now.
oh, im hooked for sure!! lol. i got the protect &amp; oil and ive traded for several samples of the spray lol


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 16, 2014)

To the Beauty Protecter lovers out there, which one would you buy full size over the other if you could only choose one? I'm leaning towards the spray but not sure....


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a question for all the BP oil users. I ordered the full size after sampling it last month and I love the scent and how it makes my hair feel, but I'm wondering if anyone else notices the fragrance fading and a kind of...musty...smell taking its place. The delicious smell lasts maybe 15 minutes but after that, my hair smells the way an old, stuffy house smells after being closed up for years. Musty, dusty, and kind of moldy. I have a bottle of straight argan oil and that stuff smells like hot trash. The BP doesn't smell like the argan oil, but the yummy fragrance doesn't last long and morphs into ick. Even my husband has commented. Does anyone else have the same experience or am I crazy??


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 16, 2014)

> To the Beauty Protecter lovers out there, which one would you buy full size over the other if you could only choose one? I'm leaning towards the spray but not sure....


 I've now tried both. And I would pick the spray over and over again.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I figured I would roll the dice and try for a box with the Balm -- I cancelled my monthly sub (account #1) and resubbed with the code for the extra 100 points -- I essentially just paid for the extra March box with the points from the promo! What a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To the Beauty Protecter lovers out there, which one would you buy full size over the other if you could only choose one? I'm leaning towards the spray but not sure....
I've tried both and the oil makes me hair softer.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question for all the BP oil users. I ordered the full size after sampling it last month and I love the scent and how it makes my hair feel, but I'm wondering if anyone else notices the fragrance fading and a kind of...musty...smell taking its place.

The delicious smell lasts maybe 15 minutes but after that, my hair smells the way an old, stuffy house smells after being closed up for years. Musty, dusty, and kind of moldy.

I have a bottle of straight argan oil and that stuff smells like hot trash. The BP doesn't smell like the argan oil, but the yummy fragrance doesn't last long and morphs into ick. Even my husband has commented. Does anyone else have the same experience or am I crazy??
I've ordered the full size as well, and I've used the oil for 2 weeks straight now, and my hair smells amazing til I wash it...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To the Beauty Protecter lovers out there, which one would you buy full size over the other if you could only choose one? I'm leaning towards the spray but not sure....
The spray. I love everything but I literally cannot live without the spray since trying it. I have traded for so many samples and received two this month (thank goodness!) but I think it's work every penny!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To the Beauty Protecter lovers out there, which one would you buy full size over the other if you could only choose one? I'm leaning towards the spray but not sure....
I prefer the oil! Maybe it's just my hair, but I find that the spray doesn't work as well for me. My hair isn't as shiny or as soft when I use the spray compared to when I use the oil. Also I think the oil smells better. XD


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anyone know why Beauty Protector only exists on the Birchbox site? Like I can't seem to find a website or a facebook page or anything for the company at all...is it a Birchbox brand or something?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know why Beauty Protector only exists on the Birchbox site? Like I can't seem to find a website or a facebook page or anything for the company at all...is it a Birchbox brand or something?
Yep exclusive product/brand.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep exclusive product/brand.
But like, even if it's an exclusive brand/product, shouldn't the company itself have a site? Or any sort of information? A facebook page? I mean are they really just tied to being promoted by Birchbox and that's it? I can't seem to find any information on them whatsoever other than on the Birchbox site.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To the Beauty Protecter lovers out there, which one would you buy full size over the other if you could only choose one? I'm leaning towards the spray but not sure....
the spray for sure! I use it every time I wash my hair, it's so conditioning that I don't event need to use conditioner in the shower anymore! And my hair has never been silkier or smoother, it is definitely a product i will purchase again and again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But like, even if it's an exclusive brand/product, shouldn't the company itself have a site? Or any sort of information? A facebook page? I mean are they really just tied to being promoted by Birchbox and that's it? I can't seem to find any information on them whatsoever other than on the Birchbox site.
I always got the impression it is a Birchbox owned brand, so why would there be another company? I don't know who they're having make it, but I just assumed Birchbox named it Beauty Protector as the "brand" but that it's just a Birchbox product if that makes sense. I don't know for sure though.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always got the impression it is a Birchbox owned brand, so why would there be another company? I don't know who they're having make it, but I just assumed Birchbox named it Beauty Protector as the "brand" but that it's just a Birchbox product if that makes sense. I don't know for sure though.
Ahh, see that's what I was wondering. I didn't know if it was a Birchbox brand, or if the brand was just sold exclusively on the Birchbox site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

> I always got the impression it is a Birchbox owned brand, so why would there be another company? I don't know who they're having make it, but I just assumed Birchbox named it Beauty Protector as the "brand" but that it's just a Birchbox product if that makes sense. I don't know for sure though.





> Ahh, see that's what I was wondering. I didn't know if it was a Birchbox brand, or if the brand was just sold exclusively on the Birchbox site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never noticed that they didn't have their own site! Never bothered to look it up. But, there is a difference between an "exclusive" brand and who owns it. MUFE is a sephora exclusive brand but it is owned by LVMH (although sephora is also owned by LVMH so I guess this is a bad example.) OK here's another - Ol Roy dog food is a walmart exclusive brand but it is owned by Mars. There's lots of examples of exclusive brands in say, walmart, dollar tree, etc. but those brands are owned by some other parent company/producer even though they're only sold at one retailer. Now I'm more curious about BP!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I never noticed that they didn't have their own site! Never bothered to look it up. But, there is a difference between an "exclusive" brand and who owns it. MUFE is a sephora exclusive brand but it is owned by LVMH (although sephora is also owned by LVMH so I guess this is a bad example.) OK here's another - Ol Roy dog food is a walmart exclusive brand but it is owned by Mars. There's lots of examples of exclusive brands in say, walmart, dollar tree, etc. but those brands are owned by some other parent company/producer even though they're only sold at one retailer.

Now I'm more curious about BP!
Yes I know what you mean! A lot of times a company works out a contract with a store/website etc so that their brand or even just a single product from their line is sold exclusively in that store/site etc, so I assumed whenever it said "Birchbox Exclusive" with the BP stuff, that it was just exclusively sold on Birchbox.com, but I didn't realize that it doesn't exist, like, ANYWHERE else on the internet lol Like no company website, no facebook page, no nothing! lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

> Yes I know what you mean! A lot of times a company works out a contract with a store/website etc so that their brand or even just a single product from their line is sold exclusively in that store/site etc, so I assumed whenever it said "Birchbox Exclusive" with the BP stuff, that it was just exclusively sold on Birchbox.com, but I didn't realize that it doesn't exist, like, ANYWHERE else on the internet lol Like no company website, no facebook page, no nothing! lol


 Lol that's SO weird! Like at the very least MUFE's site says "ok here we are! Go to sephora if you want us!"


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol that's SO weird! Like at the very least MUFE's site says "ok here we are! Go to sephora if you want us!"
That's exactly why I'm now wondering if it's actually a Birchbox brand. I mean, I looked through the rest of their "exclusive" items and as far as I can see, each one of those brands are either available elsewhere (only a specific item is exclusive to BB) or they're mostly available in other countries and exclusive to BB in here the US (Liz Earle.) Beauty Protector is the only one that I can see on their exclusive list that doesn't have their own site or fb page etc. There's a twitter page but there's nothing on it.

~*MYSTERY*~ LOL

I e-mailed Birchbox and asked if Beauty Protector was a company that they owned or if it was it's own brand, and if so, why there is no company page or anything! I know most people probably don't care about this stuff but I didn't even realize this until I thought to add them on facebook and couldn't find them. Then I googled them and the only thing that came up was Birchbox links!


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 16, 2014)

I am loving the ddr moisturizing dew i got from birchbox!  I think this might be my new moisturizer


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 16, 2014)

> I am loving the ddr moisturizing dew i got from birchbox!Â  I think this might be my new moisturizer


 Me too and it makes me want to abandon my Clinique moisturizer. However I don't wear this under my mufe foundation because it gives me that ghostly cast in pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too and it makes me want to abandon my Clinique moisturizer. However I don't wear this under my mufe foundation because it gives me that ghostly cast in pics





I was using clinique before too.  My skin is now soooo soft! why does it have to be so expensive?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

> I was using clinique before too.Â  My skin is now soooo soft! why does it have to be so expensive?


 Edit: wrote a nice story about moisture surge only to realize you're probs talking about the moisturizer that BB sent out!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The moisture surge? Sooooo expensive! I have a bottle of dramatically different gel that I've barely touched because of moisture surge. I got a super sized jar during the Nordstrom sale in the summer I think it was $87? Maybe more? It will last me foreverrrrr it's so huge.
Gah. Well, make sure that you haunt gwpaddict.com for upcoming Clinique GWPs, because there's often a mini Moisture Surge in there, and it might make it worth the cost of the qualifying purchase.

ETA:

Quote: *Clinique* coupon: With any purchase receive a free deluxe sample of Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief. Enter code *MOISTURE* at checkout. Expires March 15 or while supplies last.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 16, 2014)

> That's exactly why I'm now wondering if it's actually a Birchbox brand. I mean, I looked through the rest of their "exclusive" items and as far as I can see, each one of those brands are either available elsewhere (only a specific item is exclusive to BB) or they're mostly available in other countries and exclusive to BB in here the US (Liz Earle.) Beauty Protector is the only one that I can see on their exclusive list that doesn't have their own site or fb page etc. There's a twitter page but there's nothing on it. ~*MYSTERY*~ LOL I e-mailed Birchbox and asked if Beauty Protector was a company that they owned or if it was it's own brand, and if so, why there is no company page or anything! I know most people probably don't care about this stuff but I didn't even realize this until I thought to add them on facebook and couldn't find them. Then I googled them and the only thing that came up was Birchbox links!


wow, super bizarro there is no website or Facebook page.. I always thought they were their own company but never bothered looking it up.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

> Gah. Well, make sure that you haunt gwpaddict.com for upcoming Clinique GWPs, because there's often a mini Moisture Surge in there, and it might make it worth the cost of the qualifying purchase.


 I have more moisture surge than i will ever need! 4.2 oz / 125 ml. I regret buying a jar this big though because there's other moisturizers I would like to try but at least I'm 100% sure this one works for my skin


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah. Well, make sure that you haunt gwpaddict.com for upcoming Clinique GWPs, because there's often a mini Moisture Surge in there, and it might make it worth the cost of the qualifying purchase.

ETA:
I did not know about this gwpaddict site and now I blame you for all of my future purchases lol because I am a sucker for a GWP!!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 16, 2014)

> Edit: wrote a nice story about moisture surge only to realize you're probs talking about the moisturizer that BB sent out!


 Yeah I use the yellow Clinique moisturizer now and I'm almost out of it.


> Gah. Well, make sure that you haunt gwpaddict.com for upcoming Clinique GWPs, because there's often a mini Moisture Surge in there, and it might make it worth the cost of the qualifying purchase. ETA:


 Oh boy. I'm a gwp junkie. I don't even go near a Clinique counter unless they have the gwp promo going on. I'm so baffled that the school I live by has a Clinique counter in the student bookstore.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not know about this gwpaddict site and now I blame you for all of my future purchases lol because I am a sucker for a GWP!!





 I feel you...I have ZERO self control when it comes to GWPs.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm very intrigued by the Beauty Protector discussion happening here! Honestly, I've always found the brand really odd since it is only sold at Birchbox and yet has a cult following. I couldn't (and still can't) figure out why a brand with such sampling success wouldn't sell their product on their own website. I have just been chalking it up to BB taking a financial risk on a tiny company, but if that were the case, why wouldn't the company have some sort of online presence? Well, birchbox does push the Beauty Protector brand very hard, so it wouldn't surprise me if they own stake in it somehow. I was perturbed when super early reviews were showing up for the BP oil on BB's product page because it doesn't seem like something they do for other brands (sending out an exclusive sample for birch bloggers to test first, I mean) but I guess that all goes hand in hand with the fact that it is so exclusive to birchbox. I'm seriously very interested to find out how this company/product line originated! Edit: Just went back and watched the sneak peak from last February when they introduced the BP spray. Katia said (paraphrasing), "We've actually been with this company since they were testing formulas." And that is really all that she says about the company's connection to BB.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To the Beauty Protecter lovers out there, which one would you buy full size over the other if you could only choose one? I'm leaning towards the spray but not sure....
i would choose the oil over the detangler spray


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

it's going on day 11 and my page hasn't updated nor have i received a clicky truck on my third box i bought on the 6th. what's going on bbx?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's going on day 11 and my page hasn't updated nor have i received a clicky truck on my third box i bought on the 6th. what's going on bbx? 



 
I ordered mine on the 10th and it says it won't show until the 20th. Maybe that's when yours will be too?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered mine on the 10th and it says it won't show until the 20th. Maybe that's when yours will be too?
i hope not. i sent an email to bbx so hopefully i get a response in the morning. i'm still waiting for my 100 points for my supergoop dupe also.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i hope not. i sent an email to bbx so hopefully i get a response in the morning. i'm still waiting for my 100 points for my supergoop dupe also.
It should say the date in the email confirmation you got subscribing. I would check there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

> it's going on day 11 and my page hasn't updated nor have i received a clicky truck on my third box i bought on the 6th. what's going on bbx?Â  Â


 SAME. Ugggh


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It should say the date in the email confirmation you got subscribing. I would check there.
i don't have the email but it's normally ten days after you buy the sub...


----------



## CBritt (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of the full sized apples pallete? Wondering if the size is worth the price?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a picture of the full sized apples pallete? Wondering if the size is worth the price?

Found this one google:


----------



## CBritt (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks, MissJexie!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's going on day 11 and my page hasn't updated nor have i received a clicky truck on my third box i bought on the 6th. what's going on bbx? 



 
Ugh, me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought one on the 7th and one on the 10th... neither have clicky trucks nor box contents uploaded. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Mar 17, 2014)

According to google the trademark is owned by someone named Nikki Neubarth.  If it is the same one that pops up on facebook, she did/does work for a company called Unite Eurotherapy, which is a line of hair products.  All of this is speculation, though, lol.  I can't imagine that bb wouldn't want more credit since at least two of the brands had been big hits (We've listened to you and created the perfect product!).  Yes they push them on us, but they also push twistbands, juicy couture, color club etc.  They also have made a huge stink about just picking colors for color club to produce in the past.  It is very possible that whoever created beauty protector hired them to consult and promote the product.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought one on the 7th and one on the 10th... neither have clicky trucks nor box contents uploaded. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
wow. bbx is slipping this month. first supergood dupes, still waiting for 100 points and now late boxes being shipped, smh


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just got laid off. 

Anyone know if Birchbox would be willing to refund me and cancel my accounts if I give them my sob story?  What's the likelihood of being able to cancel after I've already been charged?

*Update! * Birchbox is amazing and has a customer for life in me. When I'm employed again, that is. I called them today and Heidi was really kind and was able to refund me for my 2 subscriptions and cancel them, no questions asked. Birchbox, I love you.

..and now I'm going to hide from this thread so I don't die of wantiness.  Thanks for the good thoughts and well wishes, everyone &lt;3

So glad they were able to help you!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

yup. i found the e-mail stating when the box was supposed to ship by. it definitely said yesterday. hopefully i can get a sneak peek of it later on today...


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 17, 2014)

> > I have a question for all the BP oil users. I ordered the full size after sampling it last month and I love the scent and how it makes my hair feel, but I'm wondering if anyone else notices the fragrance fading and a kind of...musty...smell taking its place. The delicious smell lasts maybe 15 minutes but after that, my hair smells the way an old, stuffy house smells after being closed up for years. Musty, dusty, and kind of moldy. I have a bottle of straight argan oil and that stuff smells like hot trash. The BP doesn't smell like the argan oil, but the yummy fragrance doesn't last long and morphs into ick. Even my husband has commented. Does anyone else have the same experience or am I crazy??
> 
> 
> I've ordered the full size as well, and I've used the oil for 2 weeks straight now, and my hair smells amazing til I wash it...


 Thank you for responding. My hair definitely doesn't smell good for very long after applying, which makes me wonder if I got a bum batch. My sample scent didn't fade and that's one reason I went w the full bottle. Oh well... Maybe I'll add a few drops of Aquolina perfume to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 17, 2014)

> Yes I know what you mean! A lot of times a company works out a contract with a store/website etc so that their brand or even just a single product from their line is sold exclusively in that store/site etc, so I assumed whenever it said "Birchbox Exclusive" with the BP stuff, that it was just exclusively sold on Birchbox.com, but I didn't realize that it doesn't exist, like, ANYWHERE else on the internet lol Like no company website, no facebook page, no nothing! lol


 There is a website. Beautyprotector.com has been registered for just over a year. Products are listed, but not available for sale. Very limited info, but it is there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

UPDATE, BOX, UPDATE.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Still no updates on my second account either. I did find a new Holy Grail product though! It's actually been on my shelf for a few months from the NM PopSugar box, the Oribe Texturizing Spray! I wish BB would sample that, but the "purse size" is $21! I'm glad they have it in the shop though so I can use my points!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 17, 2014)

The box on my second account was supposed to ship by the 10th according to the BB app, but I still don't have tracking or a box update.  For reference, I purchased mine on the 7th, so it has now been ten days. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's going on day 11 and my page hasn't updated nor have i received a clicky truck on my third box i bought on the 6th. what's going on bbx?


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am loving the ddr moisturizing dew i got from birchbox!  I think this might be my new moisturizer

I've switched to it. It's amazing.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would choose the oil over the detangler spray

I would also pick the spray. While I like the look and feel of both the day I wash my hair, I feel like the following day, my hair with the oil seems to get a little greasy and I don't have that issue with the spray.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 17, 2014)

Question...sorry newb here! So I am ordering my first bb and I used promo code bb100! So that means I'll have 100 PTs which equals $10 that I can use in the store?!? So if I buy a second (refer myself) and use the code I'll have $10 in that account as well, and I can turn it into a e card and use/combine it with my main account? Just checking to see out it works. So let's say I want to order a $20 item next month. Do I have to pay shipping? Or no since I'm a subscriber. Sorry! Just trying to get it all straight!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Question...sorry newb here! So I am ordering my first bb and I used promo code bb100! So that means I'll have 100 PTs which equals $10 that I can use in the store?!? So if I buy a second (refer myself) and use the code I'll have $10 in that account as well, and I can turn it into a e card and use/combine it with my main account? Just checking to see out it works. So let's say I want to order a $20 item next month. Do I have to pay shipping? Or no since I'm a subscriber. Sorry! Just trying to get it all straight!


 That's exactly how it works for getting points/transferring them. You have to pay shipping for orders under $50 though unless it's an item that ships free this month. There's a section on the site that has all the free shipping products in it though! Edit to add that the free shipping products are usually what was sampled that month and you can email the first account an e gift card. I think the actual gift cards are only available at $20 and up. E gift cards can be used in $10 increments.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 17, 2014)

> That's exactly how it works for getting points/transferring them. You have to pay shipping for orders under $50 though unless it's an item that ships free this month. There's a section on the site that has all the free shipping products in it though! Edit to add that the free shipping products are usually what was sampled that month and you can email the first account an e gift card. I think the actual gift cards are only available at $20 and up. E gift cards can be used in $10 increments.


 Thank you!!! And then do I get an additional 50 pts for each account for reviewing??? Oh and if I refer myself with the promo does my other account also get 50 PTs for referral?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!!! And then do I get an additional 50 pts for each account for reviewing???
You get 10 points for every product in your box that you review.  So, a five item box yields 50 points.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

No clicky truck. Paulina replied to me and talked about a box on another account, smfh. It's like she didn't read my email at all. I put the email address affiliated with the account that doesn't have a clicky truck or updated info, told her when I reopened the account and how many days it has been since I paid for it. Oh yeah they added 100 points for the super goop dupe to my other account. Yay!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Thank you!!! And then do I get an additional 50 pts for each account for reviewing??? Oh and if I refer myself with the promo does my other account also get 50 PTs for referral?


 Yup! If you refer yourself, you should get the 50 points.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2014)

> That's exactly how it works for getting points/transferring them. You have to pay shipping for orders under $50 though unless it's an item that ships free this month. There's a section on the site that has all the free shipping products in it though! Edit to add that the free shipping products are usually what was sampled that month and you can email the first account an e gift card. I think the actual gift cards are only available at $20 and up.* E gift cards can be used in $10 increments.*


 Close. They can only be *purchased* in the increments listed (I think there's a $25 option). If you use a $10 card and only spend $7.49, you will retain the $2.51 balance, unlike if you use points that can only be redeemed in even increments of 100, so that $7.49 purchase would use 100 points.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 17, 2014)

Is BB usually this slow with their shipping items out on regular purchases in their store?  I bought a bunch of stuff on Friday, and got the shipping notification that day, but they haven't passed anything off to the post office yet.  

I purchased a second box too back on Friday as well, and no word on that box yet either.  Last month, I signed up for my first BB on the February the 26th and they had everything for my the February box shipped out within a couple of days.  I'm not upset or anything, I just kind of epxected them to be on top of it more since they do this every month.  I do, however, realize this is their busiest time of the month.  

And now, all of you enablers with the bb100 code have encouraged/enabled me to sign up for a 3rd box since I'm technically getting it for free, lmao.  I don't need a dang 3rd box!!!! =)


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 17, 2014)

I still havent gotten my box, lol. Hopefully soon! i hate slow shipping. I'm also still waiting for my popsugar box. they need to drive a little faster..


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 17, 2014)

I really want a good box for my first month!! What should I have my account set as to get something good! Last question I swear!! Is there any penalty for cancelling? Like can I cancel my second sub after one month and transfer the promo points to an e card and add it to my primary account? Or do I have to spend the e card right away?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Close. They can only be *purchased* in the increments listed (I think there's a $25 option). If you use a $10 card and only spend $7.49, you will retain the $2.51 balance, unlike if you use points that can only be redeemed in even increments of 100, so that $7.49 purchase would use 100 points.


 Oops. That's what I meant. Lol. That's what I get for coming on here right when I get up.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Is BB usually this slow with their shipping items out on regular purchases in their store? Â I bought a bunch of stuff on Friday, and got the shipping notification that day, but they haven't passed anything off to the post office yet. Â  I purchased a second box too back on Friday as well, and no word on that box yet either. Â Last month, I signed up for my first BB on the February theÂ 26th and they had everything for my the February box shipped out within a couple of days. Â I'm not upset or anything, I just kind of epxected them to be on top of it more since they do this every month. Â I do, however, realize this is their busiest time of the month. Â  And now, all of you enablers with the bb100 code have encouraged/enabled me to sign up for a 3rd box since I'm technically getting it for free, lmao. Â I don't need a dang 3rd box!!!! =)


 It says on their website that full-sized orders are shipped within two business days, so as it's only been 1 business day since you ordered, I probably wouldn't freak out yet. I am fighting getting a third box. I ordered my second box early in the am on the 10th and it said it would ship the 20th, so I doubt you'll hear anything on that for another week. Last time I thought about getting a third box, which was Saturday, they were shipping on the 26th.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It says on their website that full-sized orders are shipped within two business days, so as it's only been 1 business day since you ordered, I probably wouldn't freak out yet.

I am fighting getting a third box. I ordered my second box early in the am on the 10th and it said it would ship the 20th, so I doubt you'll hear anything on that for another week. Last time I thought about getting a third box, which was Saturday, they were shipping on the 26th.
Well, it's just because I got the shipping notification already, I was expecting them to actually have shipped it.  Not freaking out though, nor am I upset.  I was just wondering how long it usually takes you guys to receive your full-sized product orders.  

I just hit submit on my 3rd box.  Referred it with my second account, so I got $15 in points using the bb100 code and my second account to refer it, and I'll get another, at least, $10 in points when I get the two boxes and review the items!  I feel ashamed and proud at the same time, since I'll end up getting everything for free.  

Darn justification math!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is BB usually this slow with their shipping items out on regular purchases in their store?  I bought a bunch of stuff on Friday, and got the shipping notification that day, but they haven't passed anything off to the post office yet.  

I purchased a second box too back on Friday as well, and no word on that box yet either.  Last month, I signed up for my first BB on the February the 26th and they had everything for my the February box shipped out within a couple of days.  I'm not upset or anything, I just kind of epxected them to be on top of it more since they do this every month.  I do, however, realize this is their busiest time of the month.  

And now, all of you enablers with the bb100 code have encouraged/enabled me to sign up for a 3rd box since I'm technically getting it for free, lmao.  I don't need a dang 3rd box!!!! =)

I made full-size orders recently and while they sent me tracking e-mails really quickly, they took a day or so to start working. I personally felt like my orders came lightning fast, but I do think I remember sometimes people have had issues with waiting a long time.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, it's just because I got the shipping notification already, I was expecting them to actually have shipped it.  Not freaking out though, nor am I upset.  I was just wondering how long it usually takes you guys to receive your full-sized product orders.  

I just hit submit on my 3rd box.  Referred it with my second account, so I got $15 in points using the bb100 code and my second account to refer it, and I'll get another, at least, $10 in points when I get the two boxes and review the items!  I feel ashamed and proud at the same time, since I'll end up getting everything for free.  

Darn justification math! 
I wish I viewed it this way-as getting it for free. I view it as I spend $40 for two months worth of two extra boxes and get $50 in points (2Xbb100, 2X50point referral, 4X~50pts for reviews ) plus four boxes so essentially getting $90 worth of stuff for $40. I mean I still have four boxes as of right now so I obviously don't think over double the value of money spent as a bad thing haha


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I viewed it this way-as getting it for free. I view it as I spend $40 for two months worth of two extra boxes and get $50 in points (2Xbb100, 2X50point referral, 4X~50pts for reviews ) plus four boxes so essentially getting $90 worth of stuff for $40. I mean I still have four boxes as of right now so I obviously don't think over double the value of money spent as a bad thing haha
Well, after two months on the third box I'll honestly probably cancel it.  I got the 100 bonus points, and then I need two more months to get 100 more points for reviewing the products.  After two months, it will equal out to $20 spent on the boxes and $20 back in points for products that I was already planning on buying anyways!  

On the second box I got last Friday, though, I didn't get the 100 bonus points =(


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, after two months on the third box I'll honestly probably cancel it.  I got the 100 bonus points, and then I need two more months to get 100 more points for reviewing the products.  After two months, it will equal out to $20 spent on the boxes and $20 back in points for products that I was already planning on buying anyways!  

On the second box I got last Friday, though, I didn't get the 100 bonus points =( 
I agree-I'll cancel my extra boxes after two months. That sucks about the second box though. I'm sure there'll be another code soon though and you can always cancel and re-sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I made full-size orders recently and while they sent me tracking e-mails really quickly, they took a day or so to start working. I personally felt like my orders came lightning fast, but I do think I remember sometimes people have had issues with waiting a long time.
Thank you!  I need to stop doing online shopping on Fridays.  It always makes it feel like it takes forever longer to get everything because of the weekends.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

awkward birchbox ad:

i think they have it set up on facebook to display ads for items in the BB shop, but this birchbox find technically isn't for sale in the birchbox shop, so its showing up like this

if i didn't know about how the shop works i would've thought it was free LOL


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

> awkward birchbox ad: i think they have it set up on facebook to display ads for items in the BB shop, but this birchbox find technically isn't for sale in the birchbox shop, so its showing up like this if i didn't know about how the shop works i would've thought it was free LOL


 LOL. Fail.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Mar 17, 2014)

If I had to choose between the BP spray and the oil, I'd choose the detangling spray - I love how it works as a heat protectant. I spray it in my palm, then rake my fingers through my hair. I like it as much as my (former) HG, It's a 10, which I've used for years.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

I am thinking of buying the beauty protector oil as well, I am not a fan of hair oils so much because I believe they are over hyped at the moment but the BP smells so good that I would use it just to emphasize my love for Pink Sugar by Aquolina.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 17, 2014)

They need to come up with a bundle that has the BP spray and the BP oil so we can all have the best of both worlds!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They need to come up with a bundle that has the BP spray and the BP oil so we can all have the best of both worlds! 




I have been thinking this for days! Great minds think alike.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They need to come up with a bundle that has the BP spray and the BP oil so we can all have the best of both worlds! 




YES this is exactly what i've been wanting. I love those but I hate the shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 17, 2014)

I went from ipsy is &gt; than Birchbox! I'll never join BB! To signing up to two boxes bc of the amazing point system and promo..thanks enablers. I justify it by getting things I want (withmy points) for half price and having BB as a bonus.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 17, 2014)

I am excited about the prospect of the beauty protector conditioning mask! (On the beautyprotector.com site it features shampoo, conditioner, spray, oil, and MASK)


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sisterhood of the oral surgery!  Apicoectomy yesterday over here.   A cyst the size of a *walnut*.  My face is still numb and phenomenally swollen.  I have had to set alarms set up on my iPhone for when to take Advil and Vicodin because I'm taking them at different times and keep losing track of which one it's time to take.
Yikes! I'm going in for the full root canal and crown treatment, later this month. That cyst sounds so scary.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

> UPDATE, BOX, UPDATE.  :icon_evil :madno: :eusa_wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paulina said we should get clicky trucks either tonight or tomorrow. Definitely more than ten days.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Paulina said we should get clicky trucks either tonight or tomorrow. Definitely more than ten days.
I bet they've had a massive influx of new subs because of the promo going on.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 17, 2014)

> I bet they've had a massive influx of new subs because of the promo going on.


 I'm sure they did. And judging by this thread, tons of us got extra boxes once we saw what the samples were this month. I don't recall another month's thread having this many people doing so.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Well, it's just because I got the shipping notification already, I was expecting them to actually have shipped it. Â Not freaking out though, nor am I upset. Â I was just wondering how long it usually takes you guys to receive your full-sized product orders. Â  I just hit submit on my 3rd box. Â Referred it with my second account, so I got $15 in points using the bb100 code and my second account to refer it, and I'll get another, at least, $10 in points when I get the two boxes and review the items! Â I feel ashamed and proud at the same time, since I'll end up getting everything for free. Â  Darn justification math!Â


 I made my order on the 12th and as a I recall it took several days for the tracking number to work, but the order was actually checked in on the 14th, and I received it today, the 17th, in Iowa. So plenty fast for me.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 17, 2014)

This is only my second month so I am not sure, but what are the chances of them sending out more BP spray? I want to try it before I buy it. Is there a chance I could still get it in my box, or should I hit the trade lists?


----------



## disconik (Mar 17, 2014)

Just got the box on my second sub in... finally... 11 days after it shipped.

And *le sigh*...  the stila lip glaze is strawberry lemonade.  It's *very* pink pink and I just can't pull that off.  Not even gonna bother trying.  Straight to trade.  

I like the air rescue blam.  It's akin to the Dr. Lipp but it's has botanicals added and isn't just straight up lanolin, which makes it slightly less gross to me. Plus I love the geranium scent.  It's a favorite smell of mine.

That DKNY scent.  Ugh..  just, no.  Is I wanted to smell like this, I'd go spend $10 on a bottle of exclamation.

I'm happy with the supergoop tube.  It's nice and full and I'm looking forward to trying the jergens bb cream on my legs.

I'm mostly underwhelmed by both of my boxes this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is only my second month so I am not sure, but what are the chances of them sending out more BP spray? I want to try it before I buy it. Is there a chance I could still get it in my box, or should I hit the trade lists?
From what I can tell, they've been sending it out almost every month. It's one of their most heavily pushed products IMO.


----------



## disconik (Mar 17, 2014)

I think the over abundance of multiple subscriptions makes it more difficult for them to actually distribute good samples on a regular basis, so I'm not going to contribute to the madness anymore after this month.  I'll be cancelling my second sub and hoping for the best instead of trying to buck the system.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2014)

> This is only my second month so I am not sure, but what are the chances of them sending out more BP spray? I want to try it before I buy it. Is there a chance I could still get it in my box, or should I hit the trade lists?


 They have sent it out pretty much every month since it launched (when was that, anyway? June?), but I have yet to receive it on my main sub.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From what I can tell, they've been sending it out almost every month. It's one of their most heavily pushed products IMO.
Awesome! Thanks. I love the oil so I am assuming I'll love the spray, but just to be sure I want to try it first.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the over abundance of multiple subscriptions makes it more difficult for them to actually distribute good samples on a regular basis, so I'm not going to contribute to the madness anymore after this month.  I'll be cancelling my second sub and hoping for the best instead of trying to buck the system.
For me having a second sub is just too difficult, trying to buck the system leads me to over thinking, and then massive disappointment when I get repeats of the products I liked the least. It seems to work for some ladies at curbing box envy, but I've found myself the happiest when I have just one sub and put blinders on bahhaha.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I made my order on the 12th and as a I recall it took several days for the tracking number to work, but the order was actually checked in on the 14th, and I received it today, the 17th, in Iowa. So plenty fast for me.
Awesome, thank you! 

I know that, funnily enough, USPS is actually ALWAYS a million times faster than UPS or Fedex ground, haha.  I always actually get happy when I see something is being send via USPS these days.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They have sent it out pretty much every month since it launched (when was that, anyway? June?), but I have yet to receive it on my main sub.
Oh, well I got my friend and my aunt to sign up, so I see it has a 1 out of 3 chance to get it, because they would most likely trade with me. I am so tempted so sign up for a second sub.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For me having a second sub is just too difficult, trying to buck the system leads me to over thinking, and then massive disappointment when I get repeats of the products I liked the least. It seems to work for some ladies at curbing box envy, but I've found myself the happiest when I have just one sub and put blinders on bahhaha.
I freaked out a bit and got two additional subscriptions after only having a second box from them.  I'm definitely in that over thinking everything process, but I do look forward to getting all the samples and trying all the goods, and then sending my main account gift cards to buy stuff that I was already interested in.  I'm looking at it as getting all these awesome deluxe samples that I can take with me when I travel for free with discounts on regular-sized products.  

I realize I'm totally enabling myself here.  Whatever, I'm work-at-home a mom to a very demanding three-year-old son, so I don't ever get a chance to do much for myself, haha!  So yeah, I'm way overdoing it, but I deserve it, dammit! =)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I freaked out a bit and got two additional subscriptions after only having a second box from them.  I'm definitely in that over thinking everything process, but I do look forward to getting all the samples and trying all the goods, and then sending my main account gift cards to buy stuff that I was already interested in.  I'm looking at it as getting all these awesome deluxe samples that I can take with me when I travel for free with discounts on regular-sized products.  

I realize I'm totally enabling myself here.  Whatever, I'm a mom to a very demanding three-year-old son, so I don't ever get a chance to do much for myself, haha! 
I think it works the best when you're brand new to birchbox! Because then you have way better odds at getting a product you've never tried before. The one time I got a second sub, every single product but one was one that I had gotten over a span of two years. I think I've been subbed way too long to get anything out of the second sub. I almost wish I were brand new to it again! Also the points that you can convert to gift cards are a huge temptation.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it works the best when you're brand new to birchbox! Because then you have way better odds at getting a product you've never tried before. The one time I got a second sub, every single product but one was one that I had gotten over a span of two years. I think I've been subbed way too long to get anything out of the second sub. I almost wish I were brand new to it again! Also the points that you can convert to gift cards are a huge temptation.
For sure!  Being new definitely is probably key.  There's a super duper low chance of getting anything that I really hated, and if I did, I really don't mind trading it away.  I've already done two successful trades, and they weren't a big deal at all.  

I made sure to make all three of my profiles as "different" as I could without deviating from my skin type and hair type, so we'll see what happens when they finally ship.  I'll be sure to post here and note what duplicates that I'm getting.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  awkward birchbox ad:

i think they have it set up on facebook to display ads for items in the BB shop, but this birchbox find technically isn't for sale in the birchbox shop, so its showing up like this

if i didn't know about how the shop works i would've thought it was free LOL




I think it's based on your recent browsing history, because fb is creepy and steals your cookies. I use the incognito chrome on my work computer, and it only shows those after I browse BB or Julep or Sephora. Otherwise, it doesn't seem to know...


----------



## disconik (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For me having a second sub is just too difficult, trying to buck the system leads me to over thinking, and then massive disappointment when I get repeats of the products I liked the least. It seems to work for some ladies at curbing box envy, but I've found myself the happiest when I have just one sub and put blinders on bahhaha.

Right??  I was justifying "oh, but the points make the box only $5"  but, if I'm honest with myself, not having a second subscription is $120/yr back in my pocket and it forces me to have willpower to save points. I'm going to give ipsy a rest for a while, too.  I think I'm just getting overloaded and having to pack for an upcoming move is making me realize HOW MUCH STUFF I HAVE.  lol


----------



## cherienova (Mar 17, 2014)

http://samples.target.com/ I just requested a free sample of the Jergens BB cream today! Thought I would post it up, since its be coming up alot this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (Mar 17, 2014)

For anyone who missed out on the Michael Todd this month, the discovery kit is on living Social right now for only $23  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all deluxe sizes! https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/1041503-skincare-discovery-kit-for-acne-or-oily-skin?utm_campaign=digest_nationalshop&amp;utm_content=1938&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=blast


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 17, 2014)

is bb100 still working today or is the promo over? I'm tempted!


----------



## Pixels (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is bb100 still working today or is the promo over? I'm tempted!
I used it today and it worked.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right??  I was justifying "oh, but the points make the box only $5"  but, if I'm honest with myself, not having a second subscription is $120/yr back in my pocket and it forces me to have willpower to save points. I'm going to give ipsy a rest for a while, too.  I think I'm just getting overloaded and having to pack for an upcoming move is making me realize HOW MUCH STUFF I HAVE.  lol
I totally get this.  My reason for the second sub is just a time thing.  I never get to the store and having two subs gives me some product to throw in my purse and more points for the BB store.  I don't really expect to get different things in each box, it's more like using BB as my personal shopper. I think when life gets less hectic.  (When I finish my thesis and graduate)  I will go down to one sub and go back to using BB as it is intended.  I probably need to cancel Ipsy though, my make-up bag is getting hard to zip up and a bunch of that stuff is going to go to waste.


----------



## katiecoll (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is BB usually this slow with their shipping items out on regular purchases in their store?  I bought a bunch of stuff on Friday, and got the shipping notification that day, but they haven't passed anything off to the post office yet.

I purchased a second box too back on Friday as well, and no word on that box yet either.  Last month, I signed up for my first BB on the February the 26th and they had everything for my the February box shipped out within a couple of days.  I'm not upset or anything, I just kind of epxected them to be on top of it more since they do this every month.  I do, however, realize this is their busiest time of the month.

And now, all of you enablers with the bb100 code have encouraged/enabled me to sign up for a 3rd box since I'm technically getting it for free, lmao.  I don't need a dang 3rd box!!!! =)
 I bought something on Friday morning too, and got the shipping notification today. But the UPS tracking isn't updated yet.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Awesome, thank you!Â  I know that, funnily enough, USPS is actually ALWAYS a million times faster than UPS or Fedex ground, haha. Â I always actually get happy when I see something is being send via USPS these days. Â


 I also prefer USPS. They also stop at my house around 10:30, as opposed to in the afternoon like the others. I guess one of the few good things about living in Iowa is that, no matter where something is shipping from, it takes about the same amount of time to get here. And our town is so small, they process it through quickly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

> I am excited about the prospect of the beauty protector conditioning mask! (On the beautyprotector.com site it features shampoo, conditioner, spray, oil, and MASK)


 Ohhhh I'll be all over that! LOVE hair masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

> I think it's based on your recent browsing history, because fb is creepy and steals your cookies. I use the incognito chrome on my work computer, and it only shows those after I browse BB or Julep or Sephora. Otherwise, it doesn't seem to know...


 I think you're probably right lol. I think I did Google it recently when I was looking for more information on it.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 17, 2014)

A+ for Birchbox CS! I got responses from all three emails I sent out last Friday. 

Main account:

Issue - Beauty Protector Detangle Spray spilled in my box. 

Resolution: They're sending me replacements! (though I'm not sure if it's the entire box or just the affected items that got the spray on them)

Second account

(previously deactivated):

Issue - Box contents not uploaded

Resolution: I need to wait the full 10 days before my box contents will update. I guess this is due to the large volume of new subscribers/subscribers with more than one account! I resubscribed on the 10th so it's at least 3 more days of waiting for me. XD

Third account 

Issue - Box contents not uploaded

Resolution: They updated my box contents so now I know what I'm getting!

For those wondering, the only thing I marked on this box is that I like sweet treats, hahaha. 

SO EXCITED FOR THIS BOX: 





Atelier Cologne: I've tried this before and it's so nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Beauty Protector Detangle Spray: a dupe, but I don't mind at all because it'll be easy to trade. 

Camille Beckman Body Butter: I've tried this before as well (on my main account) and I love it. 

TheBalm: YAAAAAAAAY. This was why I made a third account, haha. 

Grand Central SMART Serum: Not quite sure about this one but I'm okay with trying a new product

Chocolate: yesssss chocolate, a very welcome dupe &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A+ for Birchbox CS! I got responses from all three emails I sent out last Friday. 

Main account:

Issue - Beauty Protector Detangle Spray spilled in my box. 

Resolution: They're sending me replacements! (though I'm not sure if it's the entire box or just the affected items that got the spray on them)

Second account

(previously deactivated):

Issue - Box contents not uploaded

Resolution: I need to wait the full 10 days before my box contents will update. I guess this is due to the large volume of new subscribers/subscribers with more than one account! I resubscribed on the 10th so it's at least 3 more days of waiting for me. XD

Third account 

Issue - Box contents not uploaded

Resolution: They updated my box contents so now I know what I'm getting!

For those wondering, the only thing I marked on this box is that I like sweet treats, hahaha. 

SO EXCITED FOR THIS BOX: 





Atelier Cologne: I've tried this before and it's so nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Beauty Protector Detangle Spray: a dupe, but I don't mind at all because it'll be easy to trade. 

Camille Beckman Body Butter: I've tried this before as well (on my main account) and I love it. 

TheBalm: YAAAAAAAAY. This was why I made a third account, haha. 

Grand Central SMART Serum: Not quite sure about this one but I'm okay with trying a new product

Chocolate: yesssss chocolate, a very welcome dupe &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I signed up for my second box on the 7th (10 days ago) and my box has yet to load/update.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

My box came in and my The Balm sample is missing. Cue whining and angry Jessica! RAAAAAH


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

> My box came in and my The Balm sample is missing. Cue whining and angry Jessica! RAAAAAH


 Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for my second box on the 7th (10 days ago) and my box has yet to load/update.
I would email Birchbox CS!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For anyone who missed out on the Michael Todd this month, the discovery kit is on living Social right now for only $23




all deluxe sizes!
https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/1041503-skincare-discovery-kit-for-acne-or-oily-skin?utm_campaign=digest_nationalshop&amp;utm_content=1938&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=blast
Ugggg...I checked out this deal and realized it was for oily/acne skin, no luck for me there...then I saw a really cute hairdryer on sale...and I ended up getting it &gt;_&lt;  I was on a no-buy but dammit, the hairdryer was galaxy print and I don't have a hairdryer and have been wanting one and then there was a random livingsocial promo code...



 I have no willpower.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box came in and my The Balm sample is missing. Cue whining and angry Jessica! RAAAAAH
Not cool.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for my second box on the 7th (10 days ago) and my box has yet to load/update.
Same here, signed up on the 7th and no update or shipping.  I know something is happening because my un-clicky truck says March shipping information.  Hopefully our boxes will be up tomorrow!  If not I will probably shoot them an e-mail.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

> My box came in and my The Balm sample is missing. Cue whining and angry Jessica! RAAAAAH


 Oh hell naw


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

> Oh hell naw


 That was exactly my thoughts. Thank god there was a chocolate square in there if not I would've smashed someone's face through a windshield. Yanno. In rage. Don't worry MUTers. Ima show BB who's boss. (By sending a polite email)


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2014)

> That was exactly my thoughts. Thank god there was a chocolate square in there if not I would've smashed someone's face through a windshield. Yanno. In rage. Don't worry MUTers. Ima show BB who's boss. (By sending a polite email)


 Is this the same box you were waiting for the clicky truck on?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 17, 2014)

So I thought this was interesting. I got my Target Beauty Box today. the lotion on the left was from Birchbox, the lotion on the right is from Target. 1 oz vs 2 oz! I'm very interested to see the free one I just requested from Target.

ETA: LMAO at the cameo appearance of a box of wine in the background...whoops, I need to stage my pictures better!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

> Is this the same box you were waiting for the clicky truck on?


 No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a second sub for Feb and then cancelled and renewed for March so I can get a mini they're real. The mini they're real and the box itself have yet to ship/update even though the ship date was the 15th


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



So I thought this was interesting. I got my Target Beauty Box today. the lotion on the left was from Birchbox, the lotion on the right is from Target. 1 oz vs 2 oz! I'm very interested to see the free one I just requested from Target.

ETA: LMAO at the cameo appearance of a box of wine in the background...whoops, I need to stage my pictures better!
Can I come over and have some wine with you? I was more focused on that than the lotion. LOL.  PARRRRTAAAAAAYYYY at @Lorenk's house!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

> So I thought this was interesting. I got my Target Beauty Box today. the lotion on the left was from Birchbox, the lotion on the right is from Target. 1 oz vs 2 oz! I'm very interested to see the free one I just requested from Target. ETA: LMAO at the cameo appearance of a box of wine in the background...whoops, I need to stage my pictures better!


 There's no judgement here! Wine is always acceptable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There's no judgement here! Wine is always acceptable.





I just didn't realize it until after I uploaded the picture!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 17, 2014)

I got an email from BB today apologizing for my Supergoop dupe (got it this month and in Oct 2012).  I had emailed them on the 10th when my box page loaded and they gave me the 100 points then.  I think I am going to email them to let them know they gave me the points 2x.  I feel guilty I got them 2x.  I figure they will a) let me keep them, woo hoo! B) take them back and my guilty conscience would be at east.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 17, 2014)

Sigh.....points problems. I have 292 on one account and 310 on the other. It is just so uneven.


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 17, 2014)

Just thought I'd give a heads up to anyone that likes thebalm products that may have missed the hautelook sale they just ran. Overstock.com has about 30ish thebalm products on sale and you can google deal sites like bradsdeals or whatever to get a 10% off code applied at checkout.

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=thebalm&amp;SearchType=Header

I nabbed the Balm Jovi palette I missed out on, I think the one on HauteLook was $19.00 then $1.50ish tax and then $5.95 shipping...so it's about the same price.





Balm Jovi theBalm Rockstar Face Makeup Palette
Item#: 16073211
Quantity: 1
Ground
$24.99
 
Subtotal:    $24.99 Coupon Savings:    - $2.50 Shipping:    $2.95 Total:    $25.44


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No



I got a second sub for Feb and then cancelled and renewed for March so I can get a mini they're real. The mini they're real and the box itself have yet to ship/update even though the ship date was the 15th
Just discovered that mascara!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

> Just discovered that mascara!!! LOVE IT!


 Right?! I ususally rotate through whatever minis I have lying around and i think they're real is my favorite! too Faced lash injection or whatever got too pokey by the end of the day. The smashbox one BB sent out last month had a brush that was comically large for that bottle. I found it amusing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



So I thought this was interesting. I got my Target Beauty Box today. the lotion on the left was from Birchbox, the lotion on the right is from Target. 1 oz vs 2 oz! I'm very interested to see the free one I just requested from Target.

ETA: LMAO at the cameo appearance of a box of wine in the background...whoops, I need to stage my pictures better!
box wine and birchbox = good combination to me


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Right?! I ususally rotate through whatever minis I have lying around and i think they're real is my favorite! too Faced lash injection or whatever got too pokey by the end of the day. The smashbox one BB sent out last month had a brush that was comically large for that bottle. I found it amusing!
I love that I can pick it up in the mini size for $10, I'd pay that much for drugstore stuff and by the time I got down to the last of it it would be all gunk-a-fied. So I'm perfectly happy buying the they're real (the good stuff) in the small size, paying the same amount, but having nice fresh crisp non sticky lashes the whole bottle


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm so ashamed of myself.. 3 subs now. In my defense 2 are gift subs (both for Xmas) so I don't pay for them. Now I might be able to finally save points for that $98 bottle of folle de joie


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



So I thought this was interesting. I got my Target Beauty Box today. the lotion on the left was from Birchbox, the lotion on the right is from Target. 1 oz vs 2 oz! I'm very interested to see the free one I just requested from Target.

ETA: LMAO at the cameo appearance of a box of wine in the background...whoops, I need to stage my pictures better!
Oh, man.  The Target Beauty Box came back?  I missed it.  Oh, well, maybe next time.  How did you stay posted to catch it before it sold out?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, man.  The Target Beauty Box came back?  I missed it.  Oh, well, maybe next time.  How did you stay posted to catch it before it sold out?
I saw it on hip2save.com and ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 17, 2014)

> I am excited about the prospect of the beauty protector conditioning mask! (On the beautyprotector.com site it features shampoo, conditioner, spray, oil, and MASK)


 I'd be all over a Beauty Protector mask!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am excited about the prospect of the beauty protector conditioning mask! (On the beautyprotector.com site it features shampoo, conditioner, spray, oil, and MASK)
I've never used a hair mask so I'd be interested in trying!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 17, 2014)

> So I thought this was interesting. I got my Target Beauty Box today. the lotion on the left was from Birchbox, the lotion on the right is from Target. 1 oz vs 2 oz! I'm very interested to see the free one I just requested from Target. ETA: LMAO at the cameo appearance of a box of wine in the background...whoops, I need to stage my pictures better!


 I am totally drinking a glass of wine from a box right now. Franzia sweet red. Yes I am 29 years old. It's more eco-friendly and cost-effective than glass bottles right? No shame in that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 17, 2014)

Welp, I've finally subscribed to BB. I long debated it since I wasn't sure if it would be for me. I did Ipsy for a month and was sort of meh on it, though it was mostly just the mix of items I received not really working for me (I did try them!) and finances being tight enough for me not to be able to justify a grab bag. I still can't entirely justify a grab bag, but less because of cost. I feel like I'm tight on space and will be moving relatively soon. I really shouldn't be adding stuff to what I have. Plus, I'm so hesitant on adding new things to my skin and hair routines. 

But, oh! It's the curiousity of it all. I actually first learned about MUT while researching what these Birchboxes other forums had made mention of. I wanted to see what was in them. I've vacillated for months on getting one as was proven by the fact that I had a women's subscription sitting in my cart since October! I think I just need to get one month to appease the curiosity and let my mind be at ease and stop dreaming of the box I could get. Plus, 100 points right off the bat isn't too shabby ... assuming I accumulate more points later ... 





And now to wait.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I thought this was interesting. I got my Target Beauty Box today. the lotion on the left was from Birchbox, the lotion on the right is from Target. 1 oz vs 2 oz! I'm very interested to see the free one I just requested from Target.

ETA: LMAO at the cameo appearance of a box of wine in the background...whoops, I need to stage my pictures better!
I am totally drinking a glass of wine from a box right now. Franzia sweet red. Yes I am 29 years old. It's more eco-friendly and cost-effective than glass bottles right? No shame in that




I think boxed wine is becoming classier, lol.  It took me awhile to find a boxed Moscato, but it's so much nicer to have just a bit whenever I want it instead of feeling like I have to finish up a bottle.  And the little cardboard box/bottles are so much more convenient and less fragile to take on a picnic.

In other news, I'm super impatient waiting for my second box to update!  I only renewed it on Thurs, so I know I have awhile to wait, but GAH.  I *need* to know if the The Balm sample is in there!  I showed my hubby a pic of the inside of the full-size palette, and he's like "Let me guess, the "Cider" guy is your favorite"... as a matter of fact, he is!  Abs, a cowboy hat, *and* a tattoo?  Just tie a bow on him and put him in my Easter basket, please...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just thought I'd give a heads up to anyone that likes thebalm products that may have missed the hautelook sale they just ran. Overstock.com has about 30ish thebalm products on sale and you can google deal sites like bradsdeals or whatever to get a 10% off code applied at checkout.

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=thebalm&amp;SearchType=Header

I nabbed the Balm Jovi palette I missed out on, I think the one on HauteLook was $19.00 then $1.50ish tax and then $5.95 shipping...so it's about the same price.





Balm Jovi theBalm Rockstar Face Makeup Palette
Item#: 16073211
Quantity: 1
Ground
$24.99
 
Subtotal:    $24.99 Coupon Savings:    - $2.50 Shipping:    $2.95 Total:    $25.44 I ordered the 'Nude Tude palette from HauteLook March 8th... my estimated delivery date is March 31. Wow lol.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 17, 2014)

> I think boxed wine is becoming classier, lol. Â It tookÂ me awhile to find a boxed Moscato, but it's so much nicer to have just a bit whenever I want it instead of feeling like I have to finish up a bottle. Â And the little cardboard box/bottles are so much more convenient and less fragile to take on a picnic. In other news, I'm super impatient waiting for my second box to update! Â I only renewed it on Thurs, so I know I have awhile to wait, but GAH. Â I *need* to know if the The Balm sample is in there! Â I showed my hubby a pic of the inside of the full-size palette, and he's like "Let me guess, the "Cider" guy is your favorite"... as a matter of fact, he is! Â Abs, a cowboy hat, *and* a tattoo? Â Just tie a bow on him and put him in my Easter basket, please...


 yes that's another reason why boxed wine is great...you can have a glass or 2 without feeling like you need to finish the whole bottle so it doesn't get"bad". Also, I went ahead and ordered the full size thebalm apple palette, I can't wait to get it, I think it will put a smile on my face every time I use it!!! Gorgeous makeup and gorgeous men, what more can I ask for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure my hubby will make fun of it but oh well!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the 'Nude Tude palette from HauteLook March 8th... my estimated delivery date is March 31. Wow lol.
hautelook is kinda slow because they have to order it from the balm first.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 17, 2014)

I had whacky shipping on one of my boxes (shipped to my office), it took forever to update and USPS tracking only showed it initiating out of TN nothing more.  I logged into tracking Friday and it said my box had been delivered but since I get the mail at my office I know it wasn't delivered.  Friday night I checked tracking again at home and the entire tracking history totally disappeared, it said it was unavailable. 

I emailed Birchbox over the weekend and asked them if they could help me identify what happened to my box or tracking, then on my way back from some errands on Saturday I ran by my office to check if by chance my box showed up and sure enough it was there.  Whoohoo!

Anyway, Birchbox emailed me back this morning and said they were sorry and sending a replacement box, I emailed them back and said it wasn't necessary, that I had my box and all was well in my world.  CS wrote back and basically said, oh well we've already requested a replacement so keep it or give it to a friend. 

Wow! That was really generous.


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think boxed wine is becoming classier, lol.  It took me awhile to find a boxed Moscato, but it's so much nicer to have just a bit whenever I want it instead of feeling like I have to finish up a bottle.  And the little cardboard box/bottles are so much more convenient and less fragile to take on a picnic.

In other news, I'm super impatient waiting for my second box to update!  I only renewed it on Thurs, so I know I have awhile to wait, but GAH.  I *need* to know if the The Balm sample is in there!  I showed my hubby a pic of the inside of the full-size palette, and he's like "Let me guess, the "Cider" guy is your favorite"... as a matter of fact, he is!  Abs, a cowboy hat, *and* a tattoo?  Just tie a bow on him and put him in my Easter basket, please...





OOOO Moscato, can I ask the brand?


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the 'Nude Tude palette from HauteLook March 8th... my estimated delivery date is March 31. Wow lol.
Wow...hope Overstock is faster....I'm so spoiled on Amazon prime it's disgusting LOL


----------



## wadedl (Mar 18, 2014)

Those of you looking for the Under Armour Headbands Marshalls has them for $5.99. They had several styles. I bough the parallax in a lightblue, teal, purple color and it worked great for Pilates class. The real test will be using it for yoga class.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had whacky shipping on one of my boxes (shipped to my office), it took forever to update and USPS tracking only showed it initiating out of TN nothing more.  I logged into tracking Friday and it said my box had been delivered but since I get the mail at my office I know it wasn't delivered.  Friday night I checked tracking again at home and the entire tracking history totally disappeared, it said it was unavailable. 

I emailed Birchbox over the weekend and asked them if they could help me identify what happened to my box or tracking, then on my way back from some errands on Saturday I ran by my office to check if by chance my box showed up and sure enough it was there.  Whoohoo!

Anyway, Birchbox emailed me back this morning and said they were sorry and sending a replacement box, I emailed them back and said it wasn't necessary, that I had my box and all was well in my world.  CS wrote back and basically said, oh well we've already requested a replacement so keep it or give it to a friend. 

Wow! That was really generous. 

Yea I had an issue with my minteas: they didn't have a seal on them so I e-mailed them to ask for a replacement, as I know they usually come with a plastic seal on them, and unsealed food products=no thanks, lol. Nathaniel got back to me and said he'd send me a replacement box LOL

An entire box just because of a missing seal? I thought that was super generous of them!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 18, 2014)

I wish I would have bought 1 more thing on my order, after reviewing my box, I now have 99 points. Errr..... To bad birchbox doesn't have a dollar section. I saw that Beauty Protector hair mask, I hope they send samples of that out. I got my gift with purchase tray order today and products I ordered today! Yay!



I am using the tray for my samples right now. My goal is to use something new each day. I got Benefit Big Easy and Beauty Protect Detangle. I got in my mystery sample pack with a conditioner pack (Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner) and what I "thought" was hand lotion. I used it on my hands, it's was creamer with oil in it. I figured out it wasn't lotion, really quick. It's the Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me, it has olive oil in it ,for your hair. Guess I need to pay way more attention. Lol. My hands did feel smooth, but I had to go wash them. My target boxes came today as well, I now have plenty of the Jergens BB Body in the house.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2014)

[@]Pixikins[/@] it's the Bota brand, and so far I've only been able to find it at Harris Teeter or other "upscale" grocery stores. I am loving all the designer tray pics! You all are so amazing and creative! Someday I'll have a vanity, for now it's just the dining room table with my little Beauty Army box filled with my Monday Club picks... Le sigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> keep the BB tray pics coming!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

Still no clicky truck or no box info. WTF. :madno::sadno:


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 18, 2014)

.


----------



## disconik (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box came in and my The Balm sample is missing. Cue whining and angry Jessica! RAAAAAH

That is some buuuullshite!  I hope they hook you up.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sigh.....points problems. I have 292 on one account and 310 on the other. It is just so uneven.

Use the 310 account to buy yourself a $30 gift card for the other account and after the next round of box review you'll have $50 to spend in the store!

Overstock has got some pretty good deals going on theBalm products right now.  They're selling stainiac for $12.99.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 18, 2014)

Ugh I ordered my second box on the 7th and it still hasn't shipped, nor has my box page updated. So. Impatient. After it does finally ship, how long does it usually take for the box page to update? This is the first time I've ever had a box ship after the 10th.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been using the Jergens on my lower legs and i wish it did have more coverage to it. I was hoping to use it to cover a few bruises on my legs(my super adorable new puppy is an ankle biter haha). I haven't seen any indication of a self tanning effect either. I think it smells awesome though. The Air repair salve is REALLY fragrant. I tried it as a lip balm and it was just too medicinal smelling to be that close to my nose. I tried it as a cuticle balm and it was pretty meh.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Ugh I ordered my second box on the 7th and it still hasn't shipped, nor has my box page updated. So. Impatient. After it does finally ship, how long does it usually take for the box page to update? This is the first time I've ever had a box ship after the 10th.


 It should update the day after you get a clicky truck, if you or I ever get one. I already sent a message on Facebook. It's almost two weeks at this point for me, smh. No clicky truck "at the end of day" or "early today" like I was told. I regret reopening this account this month. #falsehope #angryquene


----------



## Sashatiara (Mar 18, 2014)

I just called to inquire about my second box that I ordered on the 5th with the Benefit eye cream promo which was supposed to ship by the 15th. There is some kind of delay and they will be getting back to me soon.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 18, 2014)

I also ordered a second box on the 7th and have not gotten a clicky truck on it either. The suspense is killing me!! Maybe their free product promotion worked TOO well.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It should update the day after you get a clicky truck, if you or I ever get one. I already sent a message on Facebook. It's almost two weeks at this point for me, smh. No clicky truck "at the end of day" or "early today" like I was told. I regret reopening this account this month. #falsehope #angryquene
I reopened my second account on 3/8, and I also am without clicky truck or box info. ;( I really want the balm!

My main account box isn't bad, really, but not very exciting.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 18, 2014)

I opened on the 7th, supposed to mail yesterday.. No clicky truck or updates here either... At least I'm not alone..


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I would have bought 1 more thing on my order, after reviewing my box, I now have 99 points. Errr.....
To bad birchbox doesn't have a dollar section.
I saw that Beauty Protector hair mask, I hope they send samples of that out.

I got my gift with purchase tray order today and products I ordered today! Yay!



I am using the tray for my samples right now.
My goal is to use something new each day.

I got Benefit Big Easy and Beauty Protect Detangle.
I got in my mystery sample pack with a conditioner pack (Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner)
and what I "thought" was hand lotion. I used it on my hands, it's was creamer with oil in it.
I figured out it wasn't lotion, really quick.

It's the Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me, it has olive oil in it ,for your hair.
Guess I need to pay way more attention. Lol.
My hands did feel smooth, but I had to go wash them.

My target boxes came today as well, I now have plenty of the Jergens BB Body in the house.
Cute, and I agree with using one new item a day, especially the foils that normally only last 3 or 4 days.

May I ask what the little yellow things in the bottom center are? I stared at them for a few seconds but I can't tell.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been using the Jergens on my lower legs and i wish it did have more coverage to it. I was hoping to use it to cover a few bruises on my legs(my super adorable new puppy is an ankle biter haha). I haven't seen any indication of a self tanning effect either. I think it smells awesome though.

The Air repair salve is REALLY fragrant. I tried it as a lip balm and it was just too medicinal smelling to be that close to my nose. I tried it as a cuticle balm and it was pretty meh.
I've only remembered to use the Jergens one day so far...I didn't really see any difference. Maybe with continued use. I know someone said it made scars less noticable, mine were just as bad...maybe they had minor ones. I have a dog scratch on my arm that got infected, so the scar is reallly obvious. I think I need to just break down and get some mederma.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 18, 2014)

So I signed up for a second box using the bb100 promo code last week (the 13th I think?) and today I have a tracking number (but no updates yet).  My box page itself just says "your box is shipping soon".  

Not sure what is happening with people who had their subs set up before that


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

Now cara on Facebook is saying ten business days. That's bologna. I bought a sub way after the first last month and it shipped out in less than a week. I'm going to email Paulina again. This is ridiculous. Waiting until the 20th for more info is an unacceptable answer.


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been using the Jergens on my lower legs and i wish it did have more coverage to it. I was hoping to use it to cover a few bruises on my legs(my super adorable new puppy is an ankle biter haha). I haven't seen any indication of a self tanning effect either. I think it smells awesome though.

The Air repair salve is REALLY fragrant. I tried it as a lip balm and it was just too medicinal smelling to be that close to my nose. I tried it as a cuticle balm and it was pretty meh.

Yeah. I'm not noticing any coverage with the lotion either. I know someone mentioned it helping with post-pregnancy stretch marks, and I didn't even notice a difference with that. I'm bummed, because it seems like a lot of people really like it.

I'm not a fan of the Air Repair either. I've tried it on my lips, knuckles and cuticles and I didn't see any sort of difference.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cute, and I agree with using one new item a day, especially the foils that normally only last 3 or 4 days.

May I ask what the little yellow things in the bottom center are? I stared at them for a few seconds but I can't tell.

Looking at the other samples in the tray, it looks like she may have ordered a sample bag from Beauteque, so I think the yellowish green things in the middle/bottom area are the tops of the caps of little bottles of skincare stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

Beauty Protector Update!

I got an e-mail back from Birchbox in regards to Beauty Protector:

Quote:

  Hi Rachel!

Thanks for being in touch! The products from Beauty Protector are exclusive to Birchbox but we do not own the brand/name. I don't believe they have social media presence either. I will reach out to my brand partnership team to see if I can find some more information about the brand for you!

Have a great day!

Cheers,

Brian
Discovery Specialist

So while it's interesting to know that Birchbox doesn't own the brand, I still find it VERY bizarre that they have a twitter with no updates or followers, a very, VERY basic website with not much information, yet they can somehow afford to pump out absurd amounts of samples of their products?

I mean, I'm a HUGE fan of their product line and I'd like to post their facebook/other social media links for other people to find and shout about them from the rooftops but I guess I just have to link people to the Birchbox site and that's it? LOL I just find it so incredibly odd that they don't have a social media presence when they are this popular of a company.

Why does this interest me so much? I have no idea. lol


----------



## lacylei (Mar 18, 2014)

I assumed it was Birchbox's brand haha


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beauty Protector Update!

I got an e-mail back from Birchbox in regards to Beauty Protector:

So while it's interesting to know that Birchbox doesn't own the brand, I still find it VERY bizarre that they have a twitter with no updates or followers, a very, VERY basic website with not much information, yet they can somehow afford to pump out absurd amounts of samples of their products?

I mean, I'm a HUGE fan of their product line and I'd like to post their facebook/other social media links for other people to find and shout about them from the rooftops but I guess I just have to link people to the Birchbox site and that's it? LOL I just find it so incredibly odd that they don't have a social media presence when they are this popular of a company.

Why does this interest me so much? I have no idea. lol
I think the evil BB ladies are just keeping them grunt level servitude to feed our ever evolving BP needs!


----------



## lacylei (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.trademarkia.com/beauty-protector-85811702.html

I found this website listing this as the owner of the name

This is a brand page for the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark by Neubarth, Nikki in Escondido, CA, 92025. Write a review about a product or service associated with this BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark. Or, contact the owner Neubarth, Nikki of the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark by filing a request to communicate with the Legal Correspondent for licensing, use, and/or questions related to the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark. Status Update! On Tuesday, March 4, 2014, status on the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark changed to SU - REGISTRATION REVIEW COMPLETE. On Friday, December 28, 2012, a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for BEAUTY PROTECTOR by Neubarth, Nikki, Escondido, CA 92025. The USPTO has given the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark serial number of 85811702. The current federal status of this trademark filing is SU - REGISTRATION REVIEW COMPLETE. The correspondent listed for BEAUTY PROTECTOR is ANDREW D. SKALE of MINTZ, LEVIN, COHN, FERRIS, GLOVSKY AND, 3580 CARMEL MOUNTAIN RD STE 300, SAN DIEGO, CA 92130-6768 . The BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark is filed in the category of Cosmetics and Cleaning Products . The description provided to the USPTO for BEAUTY PROTECTOR is Hair care products, namely, shampoos, conditioners and styling creams.

From this it looks like Nikki filed for this patent for her hair care line and it was challenged by Andrew (lawyer?) and he won for the actual bp we are talking about. yeah I have no idea what im talking about lol just guessing but now its driving me nuts


----------



## gemstone (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lacylei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.trademarkia.com/beauty-protector-85811702.html

I found this website listing this as the owner of the name

This is a brand page for the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark by Neubarth, Nikki in Escondido, CA, 92025. Write a review about a product or service associated with this BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark. Or, contact the owner Neubarth, Nikki of the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark by filing a request to communicate with the Legal Correspondent for licensing, use, and/or questions related to the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark. Status Update! On Tuesday, March 4, 2014, status on the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark changed to SU - REGISTRATION REVIEW COMPLETE. On Friday, December 28, 2012, a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for BEAUTY PROTECTOR by Neubarth, Nikki, Escondido, CA 92025. The USPTO has given the BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark serial number of 85811702. The current federal status of this trademark filing is SU - REGISTRATION REVIEW COMPLETE. The correspondent listed for BEAUTY PROTECTOR is ANDREW D. SKALE of MINTZ, LEVIN, COHN, FERRIS, GLOVSKY AND, 3580 CARMEL MOUNTAIN RD STE 300, SAN DIEGO, CA 92130-6768 . The BEAUTY PROTECTOR trademark is filed in the category of Cosmetics and Cleaning Products . The description provided to the USPTO for BEAUTY PROTECTOR is Hair care products, namely, shampoos, conditioners and styling creams.

From this it looks like Nikki filed for this patent for her hair care line and it was challenged by Andrew (lawyer?) and he won for the actual bp we are talking about. yeah I have no idea what im talking about lol just guessing but now its driving me nuts
It wasn't challenged by him, that is who is representing her/who you should contact if you want to challenge the trademark or bring up any legal issues.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I reopened my second account on 3/8, and I also am without clicky truck or box info. ;( I really want the balm!

My main account box isn't bad, really, but not very exciting.

i'm glad that i'm not in this alone. it has never, ever been this late, no matter how late i order the box.  they could at least tell me that they're overwhelmed by new subscriptions. something besides you'll get it when you get it.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 18, 2014)

> Cute, and I agree with using one new item a day, especially the foils that normally only last 3 or 4 days. May I ask what the little yellow things in the bottom center are? I stared at them for a few seconds but I can't tell.


 These little round things are two tiny bottle samples I got from Beautyeque.com for free. LIOELE NATURE FOR ME SKIN one is a toner and the other is a lotion. They were offering Korean skincare samples and also offering free shipping" I got 10 samples, however, that appears to have ended.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 18, 2014)

I reoepend my deactivated sub on the 7th and it said it would sip the 17th no tracking, and no update on my account. I was hoping to be able to review the products so I could get up to 100 pts and then use it on an order I had going with a promo. Now the pick 2 is out of stock...GREAT!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I reoepend my deactivated sub on the 7th and it said it would sip the 17th no tracking, and no update on my account. I was hoping to be able to review the products so I could get up to 100 pts and then use it on an order I had going with a promo. Now the pick 2 is out of stock...GREAT!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
yeah i had to argue my point about them not updating or shipping my box. i argued my way to getting 100 points for my box not shipping out on time. at one point i wanted to be a lawyer so my persuasive arguing skills came in handy today, lol. i keep it nice the entire time. 

i'm kinda of sad that the pick two isn't around either. i have almost $60 in points to spend too, smh.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 18, 2014)

Good news: I'm being sent a replacement apple sample. BAD NEWS: I want my second sub update and I want it NOOOOWQWWW. Maybe this is my wallet telling me that 2 subs aren't worth the hassle (my thought all along until last months point bonus) and this is punishment because my main march BB was already perfect.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 18, 2014)

No update on the second sub here.  I ordered it on the 7th so I was hoping to have it ship by now.  Finals just ended so I was hoping to celebrate with my points this week.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good news: I'm being sent a replacement apple sample.

BAD NEWS: I want my second sub update and I want it NOOOOWQWWW.

Maybe this is my wallet telling me that 2 subs aren't worth the hassle (my thought all along until last months point bonus) and this is punishment because my main march BB was already perfect.
yay on the good news!

email bbx on the bad news. i told them that we're talking about the late boxes on here, so i'm not the only one frustrated about this situation.

ditto. i had a "perfect" main account box this month too. a perfect box imo opinion is a balanced combo of samples: hair, makeup, perfume, lifestyle item, skincare item, etc.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 18, 2014)

> Beauty Protector Update! I got an e-mail back from Birchbox in regards to Beauty Protector: So while it's interesting to know that Birchbox doesn't own the brand, I still find it VERY bizarre that they have a twitter with no updates or followers, a very, VERY basic website with not much information, yet they can somehow afford to pump out absurd amounts of samples of their products? I mean, I'm a HUGE fan of their product line and I'd like to post their facebook/other social media links for other people to find and shout about them from the rooftops but I guess I just have to link people to the Birchbox site and that's it? LOL I just find it so incredibly odd that they don't have a social media presence when they are this popular of a company. Why does this interest me so much? I have no idea. lol


 So interesting! I also like your thought about how much it must cost them to produce samples, which I didn't even think about. Honestly, I know very little about business, but the BP model seems so weird. Maybe someone more savvy can explain it to me, but what I'm seeing is: 1) Create and test product by own means, 2) sample exclusively through 3rd party, and 3) sell exclusively through 3rd party who will take commission? It only makes sense if the 3rd party is also helping to fund the start-up production, right? Why else would a business sell it's exclusivity to a 3rd party before even launching? Then again, maybe it makes sense and I am just missing something. P.S. I also love the BP products, so I'm very happy BB brought them into my life, regardless of their origin story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just curious!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


These little round things are two tiny bottle samples I got from Beautyeque.com for free.
LIOELE NATURE FOR ME SKIN one is a toner and the other is a lotion.
They were offering Korean skincare samples and also offering free shipping"
I got 10 samples, however, that appears to have ended.
In the picture they looked like tiny round gel samples, I was trying to figure out what they might be, it's probably just the angle.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 18, 2014)

> In the picture they looked like tiny round gel samples, I was trying to figure out what they might be, it's probably just the angle.






Here is a closer look, the tops do shine. I wish I had a vanity too! I use my computer desk as my vanity. I do have corner desk so it has cubbies and shelves that are on top so that helps with storage.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 18, 2014)

So I called to get my 2nd box page updated today since it was supposed to have shipped by today.  Kind of bummed.  This was the account that's profile got me a box I was happier with last month, but this month it pales in comparison to the one on my other account.  It's box 42.  Two are dupes from box1, a third I've tried (got the same sample from Sephora), and I'm ok with the others, but overall am wondering what I needed to put in my profiles to get to try a Michael Todd product!  Oh well.  Wish I knew how they figure it all out.  I should have said, well, since it clearly hasn't shipped yet, try again!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Found a Super Goop super sale! 75% off at Ulta! I got what I can only describe as a jug of lotion and a spray on sunscreen for $15!


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh in store? I wonder if it's part of the 21 days of beauty. I actually like their face stuff



> Found a Super Goop super sale! 75% off at Ulta! I got what I can only describe as a jug of lotion and a spray on sunscreen for $15!


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 18, 2014)

Woah I ordered a new sub 2 days ago and it said it wouldn't be until the 31st till it shipped but it already shipped. Hopefully the box info will load soon. Kinda nervous since so many of you had issues with this.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Oh in store? I wonder if it's part of the 21 days of beauty. I actually like their face stuff


 Yes it was in store, but it was just on clearance. It was over with the prestige clearance area but instead of being stickered there was a sign. They might be discontinuing the line because there was a lot of different items.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woah I ordered a new sub 2 days ago and it said it wouldn't be until the 31st till it shipped but it already shipped. Hopefully the box info will load soon. Kinda nervous since so many of you had issues with this.
Whaaaat? That's fast! None of my "extra" accounts have shipped yet.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woah I ordered a new sub 2 days ago and it said it wouldn't be until the 31st till it shipped but it already shipped. Hopefully the box info will load soon. Kinda nervous since so many of you had issues with this.
That's nuts.  I ordered one of the 8th that was supposed to have shipped and it hasn't yet.  How does that work, right?!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 18, 2014)

I got my welcome box for my gift sub today. It shipped Newgistics on the 13th. I got Dr. Brandt Pores No More, Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight, 3 Packets fo Ahmad Tea, Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate, and Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal. The perfume smells like mentholatum and patchouli. Ick! I've had tracking on my main sub since Friday, but all it says is it was picked up by a shipping partner.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 18, 2014)

> Woah I ordered a new sub 2 days ago and it said it wouldn't be until the 31st till it shipped but it already shipped. Hopefully the box info will load soon. Kinda nervous since so many of you had issues with this.


 Same here! I ordered Friday, and I already have a clicky truck and tracking...I'm wondering if that means they sent whatever box was available instead of actually looking at my profile... Uh oh.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> So I called to get my 2nd box page updated today since it was supposed to have shipped by today. Â Kind of bummed. Â This was the account that's profile got me a box I was happier with last month, but this month it pales in comparison to the one on my other account. Â It's box 42. Â Two are dupes from box1, a third I've tried (got the same sample from Sephora), and I'm ok with the others, but overall am wondering what I needed to put in my profiles to get to try a Michael Todd product! Â Oh well. Â Wish I knew how they figure it all out. Â I should have said, well, since it clearly hasn't shipped yet, try again!


 On my main account I checked everything in the profile (just because) and they gave me the Michael Todd stuff.


> Whaaaat? That's fast! None of my "extra" accounts have shipped yet.Â


 I know right? Me either!


> That's nuts. Â I ordered one of the 8th that was supposed to have shipped and it hasn't yet. Â How does that work, right?!


 Yeah. No fair. No matter how early or late I pay it takes light years to get my box. I'm lucky if slowgistics gives me a box before Easter.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


On my main account I checked everything in the profile (just because) and they gave me the Michael Todd stuff.
I know right? Me either!
Yeah. No fair. No matter how early or late I pay it takes light years to get my box. I'm lucky if slowgistics gives me a box before Easter.
Maybe we'd be better off trying to order one today to see if they will ship before the boxes we ordered way earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a theory - if you order an extra box with a points perk, it's shipping right away. If you ordered a box with an item perk (benefit item or bbzip pouch), its taking extra time and logistics to ship, which delays the box page updating as well. Of course, I could be completely wrong!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Maybe we'd be better off trying to order one today to see if they will ship before the boxes we ordered way earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup, lol


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I have a theory - if you order an extra box with a points perk, it's shipping right away. If you ordered a box with an item perk (benefit item or bbzip pouch), its taking extra time and logistics to ship, which delays the box page updating as well. Of course, I could be completely wrong!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That may be true but I got my perk last week. Lesson learned people: points over perks.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 18, 2014)

So I checked my second account today and the box wasn't meant to ship until the 25th but as of today it has a tracking link (but I haven't gotten the email yet)! I just ordered it the 15th! I'm really impressed by that but I wish the box would update so I could see what I'm getting! I didn't fill out any sort of profile yet so I'm curious as to how it'll work out!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I checked my second account today and the box wasn't meant to ship until the 25th but as of today it has a tracking link (but I haven't gotten the email yet)! I just ordered it the 15th! I'm really impressed by that but I wish the box would update so I could see what I'm getting! I didn't fill out any sort of profile yet so I'm curious as to how it'll work out! 
Me too!  Except I have a tracking but it has not updated!  It is coming via Newgistics so it will be awhile.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woah I ordered a new sub 2 days ago and it said it wouldn't be until the 31st till it shipped but it already shipped. Hopefully the box info will load soon. Kinda nervous since so many of you had issues with this.
Good luck to you. 

I have never had such issues with shipping as I have had with both my boxes this month.  It's not Birchboxes fault.  The problems are with the USPS.  I live in Boston, MA.  My first box took forever and a day to go from NJ to Springfield, MA, but then somehow ended up back in NJ and then went through Springfield, MA a 2nd time.  I finally received it a couple days ago.  My other box has a shipping number, but never updated on the Birchbox website, so I tried the number on the USPS website.  It appears my box, which shipped on the 6th, sat in NJ for 5 days, and finally made it to Springfield, MA this morning.  I'm hoping it will be delivered to my PO box tomorrow, however, it wont matter much now since I wont be able to make it to the post until the weekend now. 

As I previously stated, this is a problem with the post office and not Birchbox.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  Except I have a tracking but it has not updated!  It is coming via Newgistics so it will be awhile.
Try tracking the number on the USPS website.  My tracking never updated on the Birchbox site, but I could track it on the USPS site.  It gave me the shipping info for the "Shipping Partner", before it was handed over to the post office.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone ever returned an order? I realized that I sent back items like 3 weeks ago and I never heard anything. I paid in gift cards.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 18, 2014)

I wasn't really worried about my second box, since it said it would ship the 20th when I bought it on the 10th, but now I am getting annoyed that people that bought theirs well after me are getting tracking numbers and their boxes are actually shipping. I'll give it until the 20th, but I'm pretty irritated.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 18, 2014)

> Has anyone ever returned an order? I realized that I sent back items like 3 weeks ago and I never heard anything. I paid in gift cards.


 I had that issue before, I checked the tracking to make sure they got it. When I saw how long it had been I sent an email and it still took a few more days but I got extra points. I think it got lost in the shuffle and nothing would have happened if I didn't contact them.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  Except I have a tracking but it has not updated!  It is coming via Newgistics so it will be awhile.
Yeah, I have the number but it hasn't updated or shown anything yet because it just showed up today. It will probably be til tomorrow. It looks like mine is coming Newgistics as well but it doesn't usually take long for it to get to me via them for some reason.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 18, 2014)

> Has anyone ever returned an order? I realized that I sent back items like 3 weeks ago and I never heard anything. I paid in gift cards.


 Birchbox returns are a nightmare. I've had to return things twice and both times Birchbox screwed up. First they only gave back the points I used, and I had to email them several times to get them to return the giftcards I used (which they did via store credit). The second time I returned $50 worth and they gave me 50 points back. My sister also had issues. She thought they were taking a long time so she emailed them and they said they'd check on it. Weeks later I asked her if she had gotten her money back. She checked her credit card account and they still hadn't refunded her. She would've never known if I hadn't brought it up. Edit: typos Edit again: it took a reeeeally long time for my sister's before she emailed the second time. It was probably a couple of months.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone ever returned an order? I realized that I sent back items like 3 weeks ago and I never heard anything. I paid in gift cards.
I am returning my first order and from the email I got from BB it looks like it can take a while. I bolded what I cut and paste from the CS' email.  The packages go back to them Newgisitics!  For example this is the tracking on my return

Date Time Description Location 3/17/2014 02:58 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 3/14/2014 12:23 AM Inducted into Newgistics Ne... COMMERCE, CA 900403416 3/11/2014 01:15 PM Picked up by USPS SAN DIEGO, CA 3/7/2014 08:56 AM Label Created   
*Please note that return processing can take up to 10 business days once it is received in our warehouse.*

I actually dropped the package off on 3/10/14 and it took a day to get picked up, then it took 3 days to go an hour or 2 north of me and 3 days to make it half way across the country!  Since it still has halfway to go so 3 days is the 20th then 10 days from when the warehouse gets it, it will be late March early April before I get the money back!


----------



## jocedun (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, I am emailing Birchbox to find out why my box ordered on the 7th hasn't been shipped but other customer's boxes purchased much later have been shipped. Like many other ladies here, they gave me a ship date of the 17th and they have not fulfilled that. I am quite frustrated, as I wouldn't wait 10 days for any other business to ship my merchandise.

Even if it is related to the Benefit extra, I think it's unacceptable that they can ship other point perk boxes within just a few days while I have been waiting more than 10 days. At this point, I think they should just ship our boxes without the Benefit extra and send it later when the samples have been acquired -- just like they do when a product is out of stock temporarily in the full-size shop.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wasn't really worried about my second box, since it said it would ship the 20th when I bought it on the 10th, but now I am getting annoyed that people that bought theirs well after me are getting tracking numbers and their boxes are actually shipping. I'll give it until the 20th, but I'm pretty irritated.

^THIS.

I'm feeling pretty cranky that newer orders are being shipped before mine and I'm _*really*_ going to be cranky if I don't have a box update and shipping notice first thing on Thursday morning. I'm still waiting for my replacement box to ship on my main account as well.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am emailing Birchbox to find out why my box ordered on the 7th hasn't been shipped but other customer's boxes purchased much later have been shipped. Like many other ladies here, they gave me a ship date of the 17th and they have not fulfilled that. I am quite frustrated, as I wouldn't wait 10 days for any other business to ship my merchandise.

Even if it is related to the Benefit extra, I think it's unacceptable that they can ship other point perk boxes within just a few days while I have been waiting more than 10 days. At this point, I think they should just ship our boxes without the Benefit extra and send it later when the samples have been acquired -- just like they do when a product is out of stock temporarily in the full-size shop.


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
^THIS.

I'm feeling pretty cranky that newer orders are being shipped before mine and I'm _*really*_ going to be cranky if I don't have a box update and shipping notice first thing on Thursday morning. I'm still waiting for my replacement box to ship on my main account as well. 




 

Here's my entire convo about the entire situation that we're going thru under the spoiler since it's lengthy.



Spoiler




 Hi. I'm pretty ticked off now. It's almost TWO WEEKS and my box HAS NOT SHIPPED YET. I've been more than patient but this is ridiculous. You take the money out of my account ASAP yet I have anything to show for it. Where's my box? I'm about to cancel this box on this account again. Account: [email protected]

 





  
 

 
11:13am  ​  ​*BIRCH BOX* Hi Renee,

Thanks for reaching out! So sorry to hear that, and I understand your frustration.

Once you purchase your subscription, it can take up to ten business days for the box to process. The box has to be built based on your Beauty Profile and sample history. I see that you subscribed on March 6, and 10 business days from March 6th is Thursday. It should ship by Thursday, and once it does, you will receive an email confirmation with tracking.

In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help.

Have a great day!

Best, Cara

 
  

 


12:54pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Ten business days?!!!?? When I pay on the first or before it I get a tracking number by the 10th, and that's less than ten business days. It doesn't say business days on the FAQ but days. Paulina told me should ship out by today. When I rejoined way after the first last month on another account I got tracking in less than a week. One subscriber on makeup talk said she rejoined on the 15th and have tracking already Needless to say, I cancelled. This left a bad taste in my mouth. I regret rejoining.

 
  

 
3:33pm  ​  ​*BIRCH BOX* Hi Renee,

So sorry to hear you feel that way, and I apologize for the trouble. The boxes begin processing on the 25th when we bill you on the 1st, which is why they ship a little faster. Again, I apologize that this wasn't clear.

I will certainly pass this along to the rest of our team so we can improve, and I apologize for the trouble.

Best, Cara

 
  

 



3:54pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Thanks but I guess birchbox got my money and they'll send the box when they feel like it. I guess no one cares that I cancelled my account again or wants to make up for this inconvenience that this company has given me

 
  

 
3:59pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Hi Renee,

Thank you for your response. Of course, it is certainly not my intention to make you feel that way, and I apologize for that.

The box should ship by Thursday, and you will receive an email notification when it does. You can trust that I will certainly pass this along to our team and let them know about the inconvenience.

Was there another resolution you were hoping for? I'm happy to help.

Best, Cara

 
  

 



4:04pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e* I was told by Paulina that it should've shipped out by yesterday or today but now you're telling me two extra days on top of the days Paulina told me via e-mail. Also my e-mail said that it should've shipped by Sunday so I don't even know who to believe anymore. The suspense is really killing me on this box though and it better be worth it when I get it. I'm not lashing out on you or anything but it may be logistics or the warehouse's fault for this. The only resolutions I can think of for this inconvenience are a refund on the box, points, or some type of coupon. This isn't fair to me, nor to the other people on makeuptalk.com that are anxiously awaiting for their boxes to ship.

 
  

 
4:11pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Hi Renee,

Thanks for your response. Sorry for the trouble.

I have added 100 points to your account, a $10.00 credit in our Birchbox store. I hope this helps.

Best, Cara

 
  

 



4:13pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Thank you so much. I hate to be a pain in the @$$ but the shipping issue really bothered me. I appreciate you listening to my concerns. I had to wait until pay day before I rejoined and now I know that I better sub before the 1st or my box will be seriously delayed. Lesson learned. Thanks again, and I hope that people are aware of this on the website in the FAQ section.

 
  

 
4:24pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Hi Renee,

No worries. I will definitely let our team know. I hope your boxes reaches you soon! Please let me know if you need anything else.

Best, Cara

 
  

 
4:25pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Thank you Cara. Have a good evening

 
  

 
4:35pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Same to you, Renee.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 18, 2014)

finally home to my parents house cozied up with way too much food than i need, fashion magazines, and my birchbox

i swatched the apples on my hand and i really like the formula. i want to buy it when it goes on haute look for my mom, she's been really in to cream blushes lately.

i tried the jergens and obviously i have no idea right now how well its going to work but i'm impressed by how they've presented the product. i've definitely always pegged jergens as a "drug store" low end brand but the scent of the bb body makes it feel more luxe. if i notice any difference maybe i'll buy it.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Here's my entire convo about the entire situation that we're going thru under the spoiler since it's lengthy.



Spoiler




 Hi. I'm pretty ticked off now. It's almost TWO WEEKS and my box HAS NOT SHIPPED YET. I've been more than patient but this is ridiculous. You take the money out of my account ASAP yet I have anything to show for it. Where's my box? I'm about to cancel this box on this account again. Account: [email protected]

 





  
 

 
11:13am  ​  ​*BIRCH BOX* Hi Renee,

Thanks for reaching out! So sorry to hear that, and I understand your frustration.

Once you purchase your subscription, it can take up to ten business days for the box to process. The box has to be built based on your Beauty Profile and sample history. I see that you subscribed on March 6, and 10 business days from March 6th is Thursday. It should ship by Thursday, and once it does, you will receive an email confirmation with tracking.

In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help.

Have a great day!

Best, Cara

 
  

 


12:54pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Ten business days?!!!?? When I pay on the first or before it I get a tracking number by the 10th, and that's less than ten business days. It doesn't say business days on the FAQ but days. Paulina told me should ship out by today. When I rejoined way after the first last month on another account I got tracking in less than a week. One subscriber on makeup talk said she rejoined on the 15th and have tracking already Needless to say, I cancelled. This left a bad taste in my mouth. I regret rejoining.

 
  

 
3:33pm  ​  ​*BIRCH BOX* Hi Renee,

So sorry to hear you feel that way, and I apologize for the trouble. The boxes begin processing on the 25th when we bill you on the 1st, which is why they ship a little faster. Again, I apologize that this wasn't clear.

I will certainly pass this along to the rest of our team so we can improve, and I apologize for the trouble.

Best, Cara

 
  

 



3:54pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Thanks but I guess birchbox got my money and they'll send the box when they feel like it. I guess no one cares that I cancelled my account again or wants to make up for this inconvenience that this company has given me

 
  

 
3:59pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Hi Renee,

Thank you for your response. Of course, it is certainly not my intention to make you feel that way, and I apologize for that.

The box should ship by Thursday, and you will receive an email notification when it does. You can trust that I will certainly pass this along to our team and let them know about the inconvenience.

Was there another resolution you were hoping for? I'm happy to help.

Best, Cara

 
  

 



4:04pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e* I was told by Paulina that it should've shipped out by yesterday or today but now you're telling me two extra days on top of the days Paulina told me via e-mail. Also my e-mail said that it should've shipped by Sunday so I don't even know who to believe anymore. The suspense is really killing me on this box though and it better be worth it when I get it. I'm not lashing out on you or anything but it may be logistics or the warehouse's fault for this. The only resolutions I can think of for this inconvenience are a refund on the box, points, or some type of coupon. This isn't fair to me, nor to the other people on makeuptalk.com that are anxiously awaiting for their boxes to ship.

 
  

 
4:11pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Hi Renee,

Thanks for your response. Sorry for the trouble.

I have added 100 points to your account, a $10.00 credit in our Birchbox store. I hope this helps.

Best, Cara

 
  

 



4:13pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Thank you so much. I hate to be a pain in the @$$ but the shipping issue really bothered me. I appreciate you listening to my concerns. I had to wait until pay day before I rejoined and now I know that I better sub before the 1st or my box will be seriously delayed. Lesson learned. Thanks again, and I hope that people are aware of this on the website in the FAQ section.

 
  

 
4:24pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Hi Renee,

No worries. I will definitely let our team know. I hope your boxes reaches you soon! Please let me know if you need anything else.

Best, Cara

 
  

 
4:25pm  ​  ​*RenÃ©e * Thank you Cara. Have a good evening

 
  

 
4:35pm  ​  ​*BIRCHBOX* Same to you, Renee.
Well, I'm glad they are sort-of doing right by you by giving you some points for the inconvenience. I'm glad you reached out to them! 

However, I call bullsh*t on the "10 business days" thing because they give an estimated shipping date of 10 regular Sun-Sat days 1) when you put the subscription in your cart and 2) when they email you a confirmation of the order. So, obviously the website is not calculating shipping based on "business days." Customers should be able to trust the website! We shouldn't have to email the customer service to keep the business accountable to their shipping promises, only to find out they operate on a different calendar than their own website. So ridiculous. Ugh, sorry - I am annoyed. I love BB, but this is just irritating that we have received no communication as to why our boxes are delayed.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I'm glad they are sort-of doing right by you by giving you some points for the inconvenience. I'm glad you reached out to them! 

However, I call bullsh*t on the "10 business days" thing because they give an estimated shipping date of 10 regular Sun-Sat days 1) when you put the subscription in your cart and 2) when they email you a confirmation of the order. So, obviously the website is not calculating shipping based on "business days." Customers should be able to trust the website! *We shouldn't have to email the customer service to keep the business accountable to their shipping promises, only to find out they operate on a different calendar than their own website. So ridiculous. Ugh, sorry - I am annoyed. I love BB, but this is just irritating that we have received no communication as to why our boxes are delayed. *
This! (in bold)

We don't know the inner workings of bbx so we would like to know why our boxes are late.  I told them that the ten business days is NOT posted on the website and there's no info on the site stating that if you paid after the first you would have to wait up until two weeks for the box to ship.  I would've been more understanding if they said something along the lines of being behind orders, warehouse was closed for a snow day, etc.  

Hopefully they'll "pass along my info" as stated in multiple e-mails. I was going to argue this point until I turned blue, lol. I don't take canned responses lightly at all.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 18, 2014)

> This! (in bold) We don't know the inner workings of bbx so we would like to know why our boxes are late. Â I told them that the ten business days is NOT posted on the website and there's no info on the site stating that if you paid after the first you would have to wait up until two weeks for the box to ship. Â I would've been more understanding if they said something along the lines of being behind orders, warehouse was closed for a snow day, etc. Â  Hopefully they'll "*pass along my info"* as stated in multiple e-mails. I was going to argue this point until I turned blue, lol.Â I don't take canned responses lightly at all. Â


 I hate that response! I feel like they all go to some stupid class where they practice saying it. It's used 100s of times on FB and honestly I feel like it's a little condescending. I'm not a child. I don't want you to pass anything along.. Just fix it and stop being a lametard lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hate that response! I feel like they all go to some stupid class where they practice saying it. It's used 100s of times on FB and honestly I feel like it's a little condescending. I'm not a child. I don't want you to pass anything along.. Just fix it and stop being a lametard lol
because i know what its like "on the other side" there is more than likely phrasings that they're required to use. sure they could go off script but if they were being evaluated or reviewed it could be the difference between having a job and not having job.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hate that response! I feel like they all go to some stupid class where they practice saying it. It's used 100s of times on FB and honestly I feel like it's a little condescending. I'm not a child. I don't want you to pass anything along.. Just fix it and stop being a lametard lol
because i know what its like "on the other side" there is more than likely phrasings that they're required to use. sure they could go off script but if they were being evaluated or reviewed it could be the difference between having a job and not having job.


Having worked as a CSR for financial products once upon a time, I remember being trained to hit certain points and avoid saying / doing certain things. The former was for our evaluations, which impacted our annual reviews, pay raises, etc. The latter was so that our legal department didn't have cause to hate you for opening up the company to potential suits.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

The shipping issue doesn't bother me much. It always takes a lot longer when you subscribe after the first. I've learned from sub boxes in the past that just because you don't have shipping doesn't mean it hasn't shipped. I figure it will get to me soon enough.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hate that response! I feel like they all go to some stupid class where they practice saying it. It's used 100s of times on FB and honestly I feel like it's a little condescending. I'm not a child. I don't want you to pass anything along.. Just fix it and stop being a lametard lol
i agree with you.  we shall see if they change the faq shipping info on the website in a few months or so.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 19, 2014)

I commiserate with others who have had shipping delays. I activated my second sub on the 7th and according to the BB app it was supposed to ship on the 10th. I waited ten days to email BB and at that point I sent a polite email asking why my information hadn't updated yet (I wanted to know whether there was a problem with my BB box page and tracking updating or whether my box shippment was actually delayed). I wasn't actually mad, just wanted an update. But I was really annoyed by the response I received because it was merely several paragraphs of (largely irrelevant) boilerplate ending in the assurance that I would receive my box within ten days (not business days) from the date I ordered. Very thoughtless considering my email stated that I was only writing bc the ten days had already passed!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The shipping issue doesn't bother me much. It always takes a lot longer when you subscribe after the first. I've learned from sub boxes in the past that just because you don't have shipping doesn't mean it hasn't shipped. I figure it will get to me soon enough.
I agree! Though I would really love to know what's coming, so all I'd like is for my box contents to update. XD


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I agree! Though I would really love to know what's coming, so all I'd like is for my box contents to update. XD


 Haha yes, I still check to see if my box has updated like, 20 times a day!


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 19, 2014)

Any codes floating around? And I just have to say, I placed a regular order through Birchbox and got it TWO days later. And I live on the West Coast! It was quite amazing.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 19, 2014)

Speaking of shipping, I got my "clicky truck" code a week ago on my account and it hasn't worked yet, but when I logged into my email and actually found the shipping confirmation, it shows this:



Really, Birchbox?? Four days into shipping and it's still only 3.5hrs from the origination?? Ridiculous


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Speaking of shipping, I got my "clicky truck" code a week ago on my account and it hasn't worked yet, but when I logged into my email and actually found the shipping confirmation, it shows this:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Birchbox?? Four days into shipping and it's still only 3.5hrs from the origination?? Ridiculous


 That's why I call newgistics slowgistics.


----------



## ViciousT (Mar 19, 2014)

There shipping does need some work...I received my finds box before my BB which was ordered first on 2/26....finds box was ordered on 3/11....overall I'm just happy to be getting a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

If it hadn't been for MUT-enablers I wouldn't have signed up for a second sub (used bb100!)....I referred myself on Sunday (+50pts!) and got tracking and my products loaded today! I'm excited about theBalm and supergoop Happy to try the hair oil and the tea Bummed about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames (both boxes..oh well!) and the chocolate will go to someone else bc I'm allergic to nuts Can't wait til it shows up!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 19, 2014)

But what about meeeee. Where's my box update??? Also follow up to returns: I mailed it out around the end of feb and it just got to the return facility according to tracking. Now THATS super slow!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> If it hadn't been for MUT-enablers I wouldn't have signed up for a second sub (used bb100!)....I referred myself on Sunday (+50pts!) and got tracking and my products loaded today! I'm excited about theBalm and supergoop Happy to try the hair oil and the tea Bummed about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames (both boxes..oh well!) and the chocolate will go to someone else bc I'm allergic to nuts Can't wait til it shows up!


 Nice! I wish that I had a clicky truck and stuff would update already. Damn you bb!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 19, 2014)

So my third box just updated. I'm getting 6 items and literally every item is a dupe but.... I'm getting the balm blush. Which is what I wanted, so I will deal with it. =o) Chocolate, tea, Supergoop (I actually like this and it's perfect for my face when I go on hikes, so I'm okay with three of these lol), g&amp;s lotion (who doesn't need more), agave hair treatment (not for me at all) and the balm. Overall success but sad about so many dupes. I will keep it for one more box and see what happens. Hopefully account one and two don't have dupe boxes again!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

@dousedingin (btw, I LOVE your profile name!), I'm getting the same box! @quene8106 &amp; @usofjessamerica sending good BB vibes that your accounts update today!!!! I am leaving for a work trip on Monday...hopefully this box comes by Saturday, otherwise I have to wait until April 1st when I get home!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it hadn't been for MUT-enablers I wouldn't have signed up for a second sub (used bb100!)....I referred myself on Sunday (+50pts!) and got tracking and my products loaded today!

I'm excited about theBalm and supergoop
Happy to try the hair oil and the tea
Bummed about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames (both boxes..oh well!) and the chocolate will go to someone else bc I'm allergic to nuts

Can't wait til it shows up!





I'm getting this one too!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it hadn't been for MUT-enablers I wouldn't have signed up for a second sub (used bb100!)....I referred myself on Sunday (+50pts!) and got tracking and my products loaded today!

I'm excited about theBalm and supergoop
Happy to try the hair oil and the tea
Bummed about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames (both boxes..oh well!) and the chocolate will go to someone else bc I'm allergic to nuts

Can't wait til it shows up!




This is the 2nd box I'm getting as well and....I'm really bummed.  I know it was technically "free" due to bb100, but this is almost identical to my main box this month.  The only difference is that instead of agave oil and the balm, I got inika and air repair.  And I already got the agave in Feb.  Sigh...everything is going up for trade, maybe the balm as well depending on what color it is.  I don't wear blush, was hoping to use it as a lippie unless it's really bright. Not what I was hoping for at all...


----------



## gemstone (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hate that response! I feel like they all go to some stupid class where they practice saying it. It's used 100s of times on FB and honestly I feel like it's a little condescending. I'm not a child. I don't want you to pass anything along.. Just fix it and stop being a lametard lol
because i know what its like "on the other side" there is more than likely phrasings that they're required to use. sure they could go off script but if they were being evaluated or reviewed it could be the difference between having a job and not having job.

And a lot of the time the person you are communicating with has little to no power to fix the situation, literally all they can do is "pass it along."  Especially with so many of the complaints on facebook, where people make a lot of unreasonable requests, and the social media person is not necessarily part of customer service.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

> This is the 2nd box I'm getting as well and....I'm really bummed. Â I know it was technically "free" due to bb100, but this is almost identical to my main box this month. Â The only difference is that instead of agave oil and the balm, I got inika and air repair. Â And I already got the agave in Feb. Â Sigh...everything is going up for trade, maybe the balm as well depending on what color it is. Â I don't wear blush, was hoping to use it as a lippie unless it's really bright. Not what I was hoping for at all...Â :inwc:


 That stinks that almost everything is identical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super jealous of your INIKA, though!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> And a lot of the time the person you are communicating with has little to no power to fix the situation, literally all they can do is "pass it along." Â Especially with so many of the complaints on facebook, where people make a lot of unreasonable requests, and the social media person is not necessarily part of customer service.


 The associates I dealt with on fb are a part of cs: Sarah and Cara. I deal with my cs issues on twitter or Facebook and the majority of the time I do get a decent response.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That stinks that almost everything is identical



I'm super jealous of your INIKA, though!
The inika is up for trade too - it's just not a flattering color on me 

I was hoping to get some caudalie or michael todd in the 2nd box...or something awesome from previous months 





I guess this is what I get for trying to game the system


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 19, 2014)

> And a lot of the time the person you are communicating with has little to no power to fix the situation, literally all they can do is "pass it along." Â Especially with so many of the complaints on facebook, where people make a lot of unreasonable requests, and the social media person is not necessarily part of customer service.


 I feel so badly for the people who have to respond to complaints on Facebook. A lot of the people are so unreasonable and don't seem to even understand how Birchbox works. And then they all complain about how much better Ipsy is, which is like comparing apples to oranges. I won't go on their page again, I'll stick to Mut, where most of us seem to know our heads from our butts. Most of the time I do, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 19, 2014)

> I have a theory - if you order an extra box with a points perk, it's shipping right away. If you ordered a box with an item perk (benefit item or bbzip pouch), its taking extra time and logistics to ship, which delays the box page updating as well. Of course, I could be completely wrong!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How do you get the benefit item perk?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I feel so badly for the people who have to respond to complaints on Facebook. A lot of the people are so unreasonable and don't seem to even understand how Birchbox works. And then they all complain about how much better Ipsy is, which is like comparing apples to oranges. I won't go on their page again, I'll stick to Mut, where most of us seem to know our heads from our butts. Most of the time I do, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel bad for them too. I still report those ipsy Stans as spam and I call them out on their rudeness. I wish birchbox would ban them, especially since ipsy will ban you in a heartbeat if you say something negative. I got banned for saying I'm sick of seeing be a bombshell, nyx, and pop beauty in my bags, smfh.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 19, 2014)

I canceled Ipsy last month because I was tired of colors that didn't work for a fair skinned blonde...and because even though the products were full size, they just weren't high quality regardless of the retail price. Plus, I totally justified canceling Ipsy as a way to then have 2 Birchboxes with the associated points perks.

Of course, that would mean that Birchbox would actually update my second box contents....inquiring minds want to KNOW!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

> If it hadn't been for MUT-enablers I wouldn't have signed up for a second sub (used bb100!)....I referred myself on Sunday (+50pts!) and got tracking and my products loaded today! I'm excited about theBalm and supergoop Happy to try the hair oil and the tea Bummed about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames (both boxes..oh well!) and the chocolate will go to someone else bc I'm allergic to nuts Can't wait til it shows up!


 This must be the default box for the latecomers because I'm getting this one, too! And it's a dupe of my first box except for INIKA/theBalm, but I'm good with this given my reasons for getting the second box: I just wanted theBalm and to not get the INIKA because it's a lovely color, but I already have it. Actually, that wasn't even my main reason: I primarily wanted to hit 200 points on that account. As long as I got at least five items to review and theBalm, I would have been thrilled. Done and done! ETA: Whoops, the hair oil wasn't in my first box. I've just used it before. I didn't like it enough to buy a bottle, but I did like it as a pre-shampoo treatment. I might have to do that again but wrap my hair in Saran Wrap to get it to really soak in! (And to also keep a certain slightly-brain-damaged kitty from trying to eat my oil-soaked hair.)


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow. They are going to refund my money for the march box. I didn't ask for a refund or anything. The cs rep told me that it is a logistics issue and that I should've never waited this long. They said it's an issue with the shipment and they will keep me posted. That is definitely going above and beyond in customer service. Bbx definitely has some angels working in their customer service department.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 19, 2014)

Just sent a not so nice but sweet email letting birchbox know that I'm ~annoyed~ I feel like I'm being a bad BB-er by complaining but I want my boooooxxxxxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

> This must be the default box for the latecomers because I'm getting this one, too! And it's a dupe of my first box except for INIKA/theBalm, but I'm good with this given my reasons for getting the second box: I just wanted theBalm and to not get the INIKA because it's a lovely color, but I already have it. Actually, that wasn't even my main reason: I primarily wanted to hit 200 points on that account. As long as I got at least five items to review and theBalm, I would have been thrilled. Done and done!


 I feel the same; I wanted (1) points, and (2) Either theBalm, INIKA or a Michael Todd product! So I'm pretty happy with this one- everything else is just a little bonus!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Just sent a not so nice but sweet email letting birchbox know that I'm ~annoyed~ I feel like I'm being a bad BB-er by complaining but I want my boooooxxxxxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah. Do it and don't go down without a fight. You paid for your box, and it didn't ship on time, and no reason was given for the delay. You did your part, so it's time for bbx to hold up their end of the deal.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, first time BB subbie here. I'm on my phone, and in the midst of referring myself for a second sub with the promo code, I see "see what Tiffany sampled" so I look, and see supergoop, some lotion, the balm! Yay!, tea, chocolate, and agave oil? Sp?. I'm hoping this is my box. I looked everywhere on the site and cant see where my boxes contents are..but come across this referring myself. Where do I find my boxes contents?


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This must be the default box for the latecomers because I'm getting this one, too! And it's a dupe of my first box except for INIKA/theBalm, but I'm good with this given my reasons for getting the second box: I just wanted theBalm and to not get the INIKA because it's a lovely color, but I already have it. Actually, that wasn't even my main reason: I primarily wanted to hit 200 points on that account. As long as I got at least five items to review and theBalm, I would have been thrilled. Done and done!

ETA: Whoops, the hair oil wasn't in my first box. I've just used it before. I didn't like it enough to buy a bottle, but I did like it as a pre-shampoo treatment. I might have to do that again but wrap my hair in Saran Wrap to get it to really soak in! (And to also keep a certain slightly-brain-damaged kitty from trying to eat my oil-soaked hair.)
ahh I just signed up for a 2nd box in hopes of getting this box too!!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow. They are going to refund my money for the march box. I didn't ask for a refund or anything. The cs rep told me that it is a logistics issue and that I should've never waited this long. They said it's an issue with the shipment and they will keep me posted. That is definitely going above and beyond in customer service. Bbx definitely has some angels working in their customer service department.
nice to hear that BB CS finally came through!  Here's to hoping your box is extra awesome (when it finally arrives) to make up for all this.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This must be the default box for the latecomers because I'm getting this one, too! And it's a dupe of my first box except for INIKA/theBalm, but I'm good with this given my reasons for getting the second box: I just wanted theBalm and to not get the INIKA because it's a lovely color, but I already have it. Actually, that wasn't even my main reason: I primarily wanted to hit 200 points on that account. As long as I got at least five items to review and theBalm, I would have been thrilled. Done and done!

ETA: Whoops, the hair oil wasn't in my first box. I've just used it before. I didn't like it enough to buy a bottle, but I did like it as a pre-shampoo treatment. I might have to do that again but wrap my hair in Saran Wrap to get it to really soak in! (And to also keep a certain slightly-brain-damaged kitty from trying to eat my oil-soaked hair.)


Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahh I just signed up for a 2nd box in hopes of getting this box too!!

LOL.  I'd be willing to do pretty much a full box swap on this one.  

Also, question for people who got the balm sample: are they only sending out one shade of blush or are there different shades?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> nice to hear that BB CS finally came through! Â Here's to hoping your box is extra awesome (when it finally arrives)Â to make up for all this.


 Thank you! Even the cs rep said it shouldn't have taken this long. She did pass along my info to get my problem resolved.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow. They are going to refund my money for the march box. I didn't ask for a refund or anything. The cs rep told me that it is a logistics issue and that I should've never waited this long. They said it's an issue with the shipment and they will keep me posted. That is definitely going above and beyond in customer service. Bbx definitely has some angels working in their customer service department.

That's great! It is obvious that whatever they changed in regards to shipping this month has failed dramatically. Let's hope they go back to the "old" way next month and get themselves back on track.


----------



## Charis (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




*This must be the default box for the latecomers* because I'm getting this one, too! And it's a dupe of my first box except for INIKA/theBalm, but I'm good with this given my reasons for getting the second box: I just wanted theBalm and to not get the INIKA because it's a lovely color, but I already have it. Actually, that wasn't even my main reason: I primarily wanted to hit 200 points on that account. As long as I got at least five items to review and theBalm, I would have been thrilled. Done and done!

ETA: Whoops, the hair oil wasn't in my first box. I've just used it before. I didn't like it enough to buy a bottle, but I did like it as a pre-shampoo treatment. I might have to do that again but wrap my hair in Saran Wrap to get it to really soak in! (And to also keep a certain slightly-brain-damaged kitty from trying to eat my oil-soaked hair.)
LOL.. I'm getting this box too! At least on my third account, but my second one STILL hasn't updated and I reactivated it a week before my third box. Hopefully I won't get this box twice, but luckily since I'm still pretty new to BB, none of these items are dupes for me yet *knocks on wood*.. I want my second sub to update already




....


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 19, 2014)

I honestly think they weren't prepared for the influx of orders they got this month with the BB100 code and so many people getting second and third boxes. I'm honestly surprised that they allow the second and third accounts from the same household to refer themselves AND be able to send the main accounts gift cards from the points. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, I'm just surprised that they haven't found someway to stop it, especially with the BB100 promo that makes the second box basically free. I'd say we cut them a little slack this month since there's probably a lot more boxes going out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I honestly think they weren't prepared for the influx of orders they got this month with the BB100 code and so many people getting second and third boxes. I'm honestly surprised that they allow the second and third accounts from the same household to refer themselves AND be able to send the main accounts gift cards from the points. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, I'm just surprised that they haven't found someway to stop it, especially with the BB100 promo that makes the second box basically free. I'd say we cut them a little slack this month since there's probably a lot more boxes going out




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 19, 2014)

> Wow. They are going to refund my money for the march box. I didn't ask for a refund or anything. The cs rep told me that it is a logistics issue and that I should've never waited this long. They said it's an issue with the shipment and they will keep me posted. That is definitely going above and beyond in customer service. Bbx definitely has some angels working in their customer service department.


 Woo hoo!!! Glad it's working in your favor (somewhat) !


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

At one point they were *not* allowing same-household referral points. I referred myself for the Gossip Girl box but did not receive those points. As for flipping the gift card, I kind of think that might be the whole point of having the $10 level. They used to let us just email/call and have points combined across accounts, and I think they just grew too much to allow this. The gift card thing seems to be the replacement mechanism for this, but only if you can figure out how to do it. I don't think it's a very widespread practice, and since CS doesn't really get involved, they may just shrug and dismiss it as a small price for Birchbox to pay in order to keep us happy.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 19, 2014)

> I honestly think they weren't prepared for the influx of orders they got this month with the BB100 code and so many people getting second and third boxes. I'm honestly surprised that they allow the second and third accounts from the same household to refer themselves AND be able to send the main accounts gift cards from the points. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, I'm just surprised that they haven't found someway to stop it, especially with the BB100 promo that makes the second box basically free. I'd say we cut them a little slack this month since there's probably a lot more boxes going out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree =) love the positive approach to this. There needs to be more of this. &lt;3


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 19, 2014)

So I ordered this new sub and it shipped yesterday .. Under the shipping link it shows 2 packages? Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I ordered this new sub and it shipped yesterday .. Under the shipping link it shows 2 packages? Has this happened to anyone before?
Did you get one of the bonus extras (i think some people were getting benefit products or something?), and maybe it shipped separately?


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I ordered this new sub and it shipped yesterday .. Under the shipping link it shows 2 packages? Has this happened to anyone before?

Mine is showing a package 1 and package 2 as well. They both have the same reference number and same tracking number (one just has extra numbers in front of it), but one is in Tennessee and the other shows Indiana. I didn't get the bonus extra so I don't think it would be that. That's weird. 

Edit: Actually, I think it left Tennessee yesterday and was received in Indiana today. It just looks weird because there are two tracking boxes. Maybe it just went from USPS to Newgistics.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> That's great! It is obvious that whatever they changed in regards to shipping this month has failed dramatically. Let's hope they go back to the "old" way next month and get themselves back on track.





> Woo hoo!!! Glad it's working in your favor (somewhat) !


 Thank you ladies!


> At one point they were *not* allowing same-household referral points. I referred myself for the Gossip Girl box but did not receive those points. As for flipping the gift card, I kind of think that might be the whole point of having the $10 level. They used to let us just email/call and have points combined across accounts, and I think they just grew too much to allow this. The gift card thing seems to be the replacement mechanism for this, but only if you can figure out how to do it. I don't think it's a very widespread practice, and since CS doesn't really get involved, they may just shrug and dismiss it as a small price for Birchbox to pay in order to keep us happy.


 Yup . When I did that at shoedazzle they flagged my address down and got rid of my referral points. I miss their $39.95 days and the $39.95 credit after 1000 points doesn't even cover most of the shoes or bags but I digress. Extras with boxes or not, I ordered my box way before this bb100 code went out and caused madness within their warehouse. I'm over march amd I'm ready for April. I'm ready to put this shipping drama behind.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

> Mine is showing a package 1 and package 2 as well. They both have the same reference number and same tracking number (one just has extra numbers in front of it), but one is in Tennessee and the other showsÂ Indiana. I didn't get the bonus extra so I don't think it would be that. That's weird.Â  Edit: Actually, I think it left Tennessee yesterday and was received in Indiana today. It just looks weird because there are two tracking boxes. Maybe it just went from USPS to Newgistics.


 Mine shows the same thing! You're probably right and it means a newgistics transfer!


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, first time BB subbie here. I'm on my phone, and in the midst of referring myself for a second sub with the promo code, I see "see what Tiffany sampled" so I look, and see supergoop, some lotion, the balm! Yay!, tea, chocolate, and agave oil? Sp?. I'm hoping this is my box. I looked everywhere on the site and cant see where my boxes contents are..but come across this referring myself. Where do I find my boxes contents?

I believe someone here figured that trick out last month. It was accurate for me. Plus it looks like all the new subscriptions are getting this box so it's likely you are too! I received the supergoop on a different account and it had very little in it. I hope they either fixed that or are putting 2 tubes in the boxes. It wasn't even enough to apply the recommended 1/4 tsp on your face. To see your box contents, you would go to box &gt; women's box at the top of the page.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 19, 2014)

> > Speaking of shipping, I got my "clicky truck" code a week ago on my account and it hasn't worked yet, but when I logged into my email and actually found the shipping confirmation, it shows this:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 No kitten!


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine shows the same thing! You're probably right and it means a newgistics transfer!

Yeah, I plugged the second tracking number into newgistics's site and it has both in one tracking box.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 19, 2014)

> Yeah, I plugged the second tracking number into newgistics's site and it has both in one tracking box.Â


 I called them to find out. It was a transfer to newgistics.. Which is super lame. I prob won't see this box till April. Also, I'm apart of the new sub same box club. Getting supergoop, hilcrest lotion, tea, chocolate, the balm Makes me wonder if they even looked at profiles? I'm guessing not since so many of us have the same stuff


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 19, 2014)

> If it hadn't been for MUT-enablers I wouldn't have signed up for a second sub (used bb100!)....I referred myself on Sunday (+50pts!) and got tracking and my products loaded today! I'm excited about theBalm and supergoop Happy to try the hair oil and the tea Bummed about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames (both boxes..oh well!) and the chocolate will go to someone else bc I'm allergic to nuts Can't wait til it shows up!


 Have you tried the Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion? It's actually pretty mice. It has a very light scent and feels good on the skin. If nothing else it might make a great shaving lotion. And yay for theBalm!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I called them to find out. It was a transfer to newgistics.. Which is super lame. I prob won't see this box till April.
Also, I'm apart of the new sub same box club. Getting supergoop, hilcrest lotion, tea, chocolate, the balm
*Makes me wonder if they even looked at profiles? I'm guessing not since so many of us have the same stuff*
I didn't think they ever looked at profiles for the first month? The one time I made a new sub mid way through the month I got a "standard box" that many other people got around the same time, and that was like months ago when they did the ruffian polish.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I called them to find out. It was a transfer to newgistics.. Which is super lame. I prob won't see this box till April.
Also, I'm apart of the new sub same box club. Getting supergoop, hilcrest lotion, tea, chocolate, the balm
Makes me wonder if they even looked at profiles? I'm guessing not since so many of us have the same stuff

Thanks for clarifying that for us! I figured that's what happened. Yeah, it always takes about 10 days for my box to finally get here. I was excited when my primary sub box finally made it to Texas because from there it usually "only" takes an extra 3-4 days. But this month, for some reason, it went from Texas to Tennessee and then back to Texas before it finally came to my state. 

I don't think they looked at the profiles. The same thing happened last month when they had the weekly100 promo. A lot of people received identical boxes. I guess it's a quick way to get the boxes sent out since it would've taken much longer if they had to personalize each new subscription, which I'm sure they were bombarded with once again. I'm not too disappointed. I actually really like the supergoop serum but wish the sample size was bigger. Last time I received it it wasn't enough for a full face application (if you follow the 1/4 tsp rule). The Gilchrist lotion smells nice and absorbs quickly. And I LOVE tea. Not a fan of dark chocolate though. And I'm not sure about the Balm...I'm more of a powder blush girl. But I've only tried one cream blush (NYX blush stick) and I didn't like the sticky feeling on my cheeks.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 19, 2014)

How do you get the benefit extra? Or is it too late?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No *kitten*!


Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you tried the Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion? It's actually pretty *mice*. It has a very light scent and feels good on the skin. If nothing else it might make a great shaving lotion. And yay for theBalm!!





@jbrookeb stop that right meow!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I called them to find out. It was a transfer to newgistics.. Which is super lame. I prob won't see this box till April.
Also, I'm apart of the new sub same box club. Getting supergoop, hilcrest lotion, tea, chocolate, the balm
*Makes me wonder if they even looked at profiles? I'm guessing not since so many of us have the same stuff*
I didn't think they ever looked at profiles for the first month? The one time I made a new sub mid way through the month I got a "standard box" that many other people got around the same time, and that was like months ago when they did the ruffian polish.


My second box hasn't updated yet, but I'll assume I'm getting the "standard" one - which is great because I love that box!  Tea, chocolate, the balm... it's pretty much perfect for me!  I got the standard box when I reactivated my account in Feb for extra points, and loved that one too.  Props to Birchbox for making the standard box awesome (well, in my opinion anyway)!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 19, 2014)

I got a box update- same box as the standard- getting the Balm!!! Yay!! So excited!!


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just checked and my second box updated and I'm getting The Balm!!! I didn't do a profile on that one so I'm pretty excited! Plus more tea and chocolate yay!!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 19, 2014)

> > Yeah, I plugged the second tracking number into newgistics's site and it has both in one tracking box.Â
> 
> 
> I called them to find out. It was a transfer to newgistics.. Which is super lame. I prob won't see this box till April. Also, I'm apart of the new sub same box club. Getting supergoop, hilcrest lotion, tea, chocolate, the balm Makes me wonder if they even looked at profiles? I'm guessing not since so many of us have the same stuff


 I don't think they look at anybody's profile the 1st month, whether it's a new sub or reactivating a new account.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

> Have you tried the Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion? It's actually pretty mice. It has a very light scent and feels good on the skin. If nothing else it might make a great shaving lotion. And yay for theBalm!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have used the G&amp;S before; I work from home, but one week a month I travel to Boston for in-person meetings and the hotel I stay at stocks G&amp;S. Unfortunately it's not my favorite product line, so I was a little bummed to see it in both boxes, but you win some, you lose some! I was REALLY happy not to get the G&amp;S shampoo- that will be my silver lining! And too funny that you mention using the lotion for shaving; when I'm in a pinch, that's exactly what I use it for!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

But yay for theBalm, indeed! It's one of the samples I was after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 19, 2014)

1. How big is the balm sample/how many uses/what colors are being sent out. 2. How do orders work? You subscribe in March, you get a march box? Or is there a deadline.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 19, 2014)

My Tracking Your Item Status: Your item arrived at a shipping partner facility at 9:13 am on March 18, 2014 in ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. - Picked Up by Shipping Partner, March 14, 2014, 12:09 am, CRANBURY, NJ 08512 It's shipping Newgistics. ETA: This is tracking for the monthly sub I've had for 24 months now. This has NEVER happened before, even when I unsubbed and resubbed twice in that time. I got my 1st gift sub box yesterday. It shipped on the 13th.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 19, 2014)

> Thanks for clarifying that for us! I figured that's what happened. Yeah, it always takes about 10 days for my box to finally get here. I was excited when my primary subÂ box finally made it to Texas because from there it usually "only" takes an extra 3-4 days. But this month, for some reason, it went from Texas to Tennessee and then back to Texas before it finally came to my state.Â  I don't think they looked at the profiles. The same thing happened last month when they had the weekly100 promo. A lot of people received identical boxes. I guess it's a quick way to get the boxes sent out since it would've taken much longer if they had to personalize each new subscription, which I'm sure they were bombarded with once again. I'm not too disappointed. I actually really like the supergoop serum but wish the sample size was bigger. Last time I received it it wasn't enough for a full face application (if you follow the 1/4 tsp rule). The Gilchrist lotion smells nice and absorbs quickly. And IÂ LOVE tea. Not a fan of dark chocolate though. And I'm not sure about the Balm...I'm more of a powder blush girl. But I've only tried one cream blush (NYX blush stick) and I didn't like the sticky feeling on my cheeks.


 I totally agree (ab the blush) I hate cream blush. It will def be on my trade list.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 19, 2014)

> 1. How big is the balm sample/how many uses/what colors are being sent out. 2. How do orders work? You subscribe in March, you get a march box? Or is there a deadline.


 1. From what I've seen on Instagram, theBalm blush/lippie is about the size of a quarter. 2. The deadline is usually the 15th. In February, I think it was later.


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 19, 2014)

I signed up for two extra subs are they are both the exact same but I don't even care I am so excited about everything except the friggin tea. Even though these two boxes are dupes to each other I'm getting none of these items in my other two accounts this month. Very happy about the supergoop since I'm trying to start wearing sunscreen on my hands and the balm since I didn't get it at all and now I'm getting 2! The lotion will get used and the chocolate will be eaten. The only thing I don't like is the agave because I've had it before but if I don't use it it'll get tossed into a gift. 6 items hooray!


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 19, 2014)

So it seems that everyone who got extra boxes is getting the same one. Does anyone know if you reactivate a sub will they send items you've already received on that same account? I reactivated my 2nd account with the bb100 promo this month, but I received the agave oil on the same account last month so wondering if I'll get that box too...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So it seems that everyone who got extra boxes is getting the same one. Does anyone know if you reactivate a sub will they send items you've already received on that same account? I reactivated my 2nd account with the bb100 promo this month, but I received the agave oil on the same account last month so wondering if I'll get that box too...
Not generally on reactivated accounts--just new accounts or the first box of gift subs.  I have reactivated my accounts many times and never received a dupe.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 19, 2014)

Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you get the benefit extra? Or is it too late?

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

1. How big is the balm sample/how many uses/what colors are being sent out.

2. How do orders work? You subscribe in March, you get a march box? Or is there a deadline.

The benefit sample was a promo when you signed up for a new box. I do believe it had run out about a week ago.

The balm sample is small, about the size of a dime. Idk how deep it is, I've used it a handful of times and it still looks full. I've ONLY seen people get the shade Pie, in my opinion it's a bit too bright for my pale skin, I have to do a lot of blending to feel like it looks natural. Honestly, I would have preferred the Cider shade.

I don't have an answer for you on the deadline :/ It sounds like people are still receiving March boxes (or waiting for them)


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 19, 2014)

> @jbrookeb Â stop that right meow!!!Â :roflmao:


 Paws and think about what you are doing here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry if this is the wrong place, but I just got that order I placed with Birchbox.  My first full-sized order, and I got all of this for $30.  They also sent two samples with my "mystery sample pack" that are absolutely TERRIBLE for me, so I put those up for trade immediately, haha.  Gold/red color-changing polish and a red lipgloss (I hate gold and red with a pretty huge passion).  





I just sniffed all of the Whish body butters, and they all smell great!  I had already had the Pomegranate one in my February box.  The Blueberry one smells like a blueberry muffin, and the lavender one smells just like it's supposed to as well.  

The 100% Pure Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream's packaging was so cute that I had to take a photo of it by itself.  It's in kind of a poster-tube.  









Sorry for the crappy quality on this one, I couldn't get a clear shot, and my son kept trying to steal the tube, so I resorted to my camera phone.

Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 19, 2014)

I reactivated and my box is going to have: BP Spray The Balm Camille Beckman Body Butter Atelier Vanille Insensee Grand Central SMART Serum Ghiradelli Chocolate Very happy with this box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this is the wrong place, but I just got that order I placed with Birchbox.  My first full-sized order, and I got all of this for $30.  They also sent two samples with my "mystery sample pack" that are absolutely TERRIBLE for me, so I put those up for trade immediately, haha.  Gold/red color-changing polish and a red lipgloss (I hate gold and red with a pretty huge passion).  





The 100% Pure Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream's packaging was so cute that I had to take a photo of it by itself.  It's in kind of a poster-tube.  









Sorry for the crappy quality on this one, I couldn't get a clear shot, and my son kept trying to steal the tube, so I resorted to my camera phone.

Can't wait to try it out! 
I love the 100% pure, and the packaging for it. You might have to squeeze the air out of the tube to get the pump working, it took me a good minute to finally get it to pump well, but other than that it's been one of my favorite purchases from birchbox.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Sorry if this is the wrong place, but I just got that order I placed with Birchbox. Â My first full-sized order, and I got all of this for $30. Â They also sent two samples with my "mystery sample pack" that are absolutely TERRIBLE for me, so I put those up for trade immediately, haha. Â Gold/red color-changing polish and a red lipgloss (I hate gold and red with a pretty huge passion). Â
> 
> The 100% Pure Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream's packaging was so cute that I had to take a photo of it by itself. Â It's in kind of a poster-tube. Â
> 
> ...


 The colors in this picture make me so happy! LOL I would also LOVE that box, jesemiuad!


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree! Though I would really love to know what's coming, so all I'd like is for my box contents to update. XD
Me too. My boxes regularly take a super long time to get to me, so I'm used to waiting when it comes to actually getting my box, but not knowing which one I will get is really frustrating. Trades are coming and going, and I have no idea what I might need to trade for, or have to trade, so I am completely left out of that equation. By the time I know what's in my box, there will be nothing I want left on the trades thread.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the 100% pure, and the packaging for it. You might have to squeeze the air out of the tube to get the pump working, it took me a good minute to finally get it to pump well, but other than that it's been one of my favorite purchases from birchbox.
I squee'd a little bit when I saw how cute the package was!  I'm so glad to hear that everyone seems to like it.  I saw it in a box I thought I was getting for March, and was super excited because ever since having my son, I never get enough sleep, and I have the worst puffs under my eyes ever!  But, of course, I didn't end up getting that box, which is why I bought the full-size without even trying it.  I don't want to go try it out now because I only got 3 hours of sleep last night, so it'd just be a waste of product, but I am SO EXCITED!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The colors in this picture make me so happy! LOL
 

Me too =)  I work from home, and this picture was taken in my office.  So, honestly, my son's chair that you see in the middle picture... I bought them because ~I~ liked the color of it.  Seeing colors that make me happy all day long in my office make it easier to be productive and not hate my life so much when I have a boatload of work to do, and my son is being extra three.  Add in the colors of those lotions and the box on the porefessional, and it's just a happy party in my home office today!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Seems like a good sign that they still have theBalm samples left for boxes.  Maybe they will end up in pick 2's like the Hot Mama and Mary Lou samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I still want them to come out with some kind of "the best of theBalm" sampler set with all the mini samples they make.  Their full size blushes are too overwhelming for me haha.

@LethalLesal - great purchase! The eye cream smells amaaaaazing and love the Whish body butters!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 19, 2014)

> The benefit sample was a promo when you signed up for a new box. I do believe it had runÂ out about a week ago. The balm sample is small, about the size of a dime. Idk how deep it is, I've used it a handful of times and it still looks full. I've ONLY seen people get the shade Pie, in my opinion it's a bit too bright for my pale skin, I have to do a lot of blending to feel like it looks natural. Honestly, I would have preferred the Cider shade. I don't have an answer for you on the deadline :/ It sounds like people are still receiving March boxes (or waiting for them)


 Oh bummer. What was the benefit sample? I have pale skin too! I saw that the balm sample could also be used as a lip product too.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh bummer. What was the benefit sample? I have pale skin too! I saw that the balm sample could also be used as a lip product too.
I know there was a mini mascara and a mini eye cream, I can't remember what the third option was.

Idk, I never use any products that are for cheeks &amp; lips on my lips. but I generally stick with ONLY lip balm, or the occasional lip gloss, so that's probably just my preference. but I've also heard negative feedback on some of the items, like the Be A Bombshell One Stick, which claimed it could go on your cheeks, lips or eyes...no, Idk about putting anything multipurpose on my eyes. Besides maybe primer.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Seems like a good sign that they still have theBalm samples left for boxes.Â  Maybe they will end up in pick 2's like the Hot Mama and Mary Lou samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I still want them to come out with some kind of "the best of theBalm" sampler set with all the mini samples they make.Â  Their full size blushes are too overwhelming for me haha. @LethalLesal - great purchase! The eye cream smells amaaaaazing and love the Whish body butters!


 I'd be all over that best of the balm set! I hardly ever get through a full size of anything since I use different stuff all the time. Minis would be wonderful!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

What the... 

I logged onto my second account today and saw that my box contents had completely changed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*What I was originally supposed to get:*





*What I'm getting now:*





I sent them an email about this, but I don't think I'll get my original box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also wrote to them about my box not shipping out... since I ordered on the 7th and still nothing.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finally home to my parents house cozied up with way too much food than i need, fashion magazines, and my birchbox

i swatched the apples on my hand and i really like the formula. i want to buy it when it goes on haute look for my mom, she's been really in to cream blushes lately.

i tried the jergens and obviously i have no idea right now how well its going to work but i'm impressed by how they've presented the product. i've definitely always pegged jergens as a "drug store" low end brand but the scent of the bb body makes it feel more luxe. if i notice any difference maybe i'll buy it.




How is the Micheal Todd scrub?  When Ipsy sent out the brand, I used their promo code to buy 2 sets of skincare.  I remember getting a citrus cleanser(LOVE), black/pore cleanser, lemon toner (LOVE!), citrus moisturizer (too greasy), carrot serum that's more like a moisturizer, jojoba scrub, pumpkin mask, and maybe a few other things.  I know I also ordered some eye creams and a blue green algae toner too.  The more expensive eye cream is nice, but the pump stopped working and I think it will take an ax to break into the sealed cannister.  The blue green algae is nice, but more drying than the lemon, so I only use it during that time of the month.  Overall, I think MT has some great cleansers and toners, some good facial treatments, but their moisturizers are too heavy for me.  So I'm really interested in this tropical fruit scrub.  Sounds like something I might like.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it hadn't been for MUT-enablers I wouldn't have signed up for a second sub (used bb100!)....I referred myself on Sunday (+50pts!) and got tracking and my products loaded today!

I'm excited about theBalm and supergoop
Happy to try the hair oil and the tea
Bummed about the Gilchrist &amp; Soames (both boxes..oh well!) and the chocolate will go to someone else bc I'm allergic to nuts

Can't wait til it shows up!




I did this and got the same results!  So happy.  I'm glad someone mentioned signing up for an account but not filling out a profile.  I'm going to unsub on this one as soon as I do reviews, and just reactivate it in situations like this month, where they send out a desirable product I didn't get (the Balm).  Actually, the chocolate too, lol!  Never would've known about doing this if I wasn't on MUT.  Thanks everyone!!!

So, this is leading me to believe that not filling out a profile and using the BB100 code for extra points *does* make a difference in how quick it will ship.  It wasn't supposed to ship until March 26, I think, but the box updated today with a tracking code.  I bet they are out of the Benefit samples you could order with a new sub.  If I were them, I'd send a mass email to those affected saying they could opt for 100 points or they could choose to wait for them to try to obtain more Benefit samples.  Seems like they could set something up in the computer, like a simple form, that would handle this, but I'm not computer savvy, so maybe not.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's great! It is obvious that whatever they changed in regards to shipping this month has failed dramatically. Let's hope they go back to the "old" way next month and get themselves back on track.


Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I honestly think they weren't prepared for the influx of orders they got this month with the BB100 code and so many people getting second and third boxes. I'm honestly surprised that they allow the second and third accounts from the same household to refer themselves AND be able to send the main accounts gift cards from the points. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, I'm just surprised that they haven't found someway to stop it, especially with the BB100 promo that makes the second box basically free. I'd say we cut them a little slack this month since there's probably a lot more boxes going out






I too wish they'd drop newgistics and go back to their old shipping methods, but I'm not holding my breath.

I'm sure the BB100 code brought in lots of new subbers (whether it is extra accounts or totally new customers) so I'm sure this had some sort of impact on the company.  However, my regular accounts still seemed to have slower, wonky shipping.  Like on one account, it was marked as delivered on Saturday, but it wasn't.  I was about to panic and write to them about it on Monday, but decided to check my mail first.  Thankfully the box was there.  But I've never had a Birchbox marked as delivered before it actually was.  So this does kind of worry me.  Birchbox shipping had always been so reliable.  I do hate to see them mess with a system that worked so well before.  And I do kind of wonder what caused the most issues--people signing up with the BB100 code (or Benefit sample code) or switching shipping.  Seems like it was a bad idea to do both in the same month, for sure.  But, all my issues (which seem to be minor, knock wood) appear to relate to shipping/Newgistics issues.  Le sigh...


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this and got the same results!  So happy.  I'm glad someone mentioned signing up for an account but not filling out a profile.  I'm going to unsub on this one as soon as I do reviews, and just reactivate it in situations like this month, where they send out a desirable product I didn't get (the Balm).  Actually, the chocolate too, lol!  Never would've known about doing this if I wasn't on MUT.  Thanks everyone!!!

So, this is leading me to believe that not filling out a profile and using the BB100 code for extra points *does* make a difference in how quick it will ship.  It wasn't supposed to ship until March 26, I think, but the box updated today with a tracking code.  I bet they are out of the Benefit samples you could order with a new sub.  If I were them, I'd send a mass email to those affected saying they could opt for 100 points or they could choose to wait for them to try to obtain more Benefit samples.  Seems like they could set something up in the computer, like a simple form, that would handle this, but I'm not computer savvy, so maybe not.

I got the same box on my 3rd subscription. 

However, I did fill out my profile.  I purchased my second box on Friday, and it hasn't updated yet.  Us all getting the exact same boxes is leading me to believe maybe it's an error on their part on the site?  I would be hella happy with this box, though (which likely means that it's not the one I'll be getting, ha).


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm going off-topic, but up-thread I had mentioned the Benefit Big Easy launch at Ulta; I went on Friday and they matched my shade, then just for getting matched (not for purchasing anything), they gave me a mini of Big Easy, Pore-fessional, cha-cha tint and it's potent eye cream, plus a benefit make up bag! Now that Ulta is having their 21 days of Beauty, there are a few Benefit events that will likely color match and give samples as well! (and if you spend $50 at Benefit, which I ended up doing after I got spoiled with samples, you get a free eyebrow wax...I will be taking my 15 year old sister because those things need to be tamed...)


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going off-topic, but up-thread I had mentioned the Benefit Big Easy launch at Ulta; I went on Friday and they matched my shade, then just for getting matched (not for purchasing anything), they gave me a mini of Big Easy, Pore-fessional, cha-cha tint and it's potent eye cream, plus a benefit make up bag! Now that Ulta is having their 21 days of Beauty, there are a few Benefit events that will likely color match and give samples as well! (and if you spend $50 at Benefit, which I ended up doing after I got spoiled with samples, you get a free eyebrow wax...I will be taking my 15 year old sister because those things need to be tamed...)

Boo!  I just called my local Ulta to see if they were doing a launch like yours, and they said they just had the product already, but they weren't doing any special launch or anything.  

I'm all about the freebies!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 19, 2014)

Mu aunt just gave me her TheBalm sample! I cannot believe how cute it is!


----------



## LindaD (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like a good sign that they still have theBalm samples left for boxes.  Maybe they will end up in pick 2's like the Hot Mama and Mary Lou samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *I still want them to come out with some kind of "the best of theBalm" sampler set with all the mini samples they make*.  Their full size blushes are too overwhelming for me haha.

@LethalLesal - great purchase! The eye cream smells amaaaaazing and love the Whish body butters!

OMG, I would buy that so fast, and buy some more for gifts. Their samples are so adorable and take me a really long time to get through (I just hit pan on a Hot Mama sample I got last February, and it probably still has enough product for a few more months).


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this is the wrong place, but I just got that order I placed with Birchbox.  My first full-sized order, and I got all of this for $30.  They also sent two samples with my "mystery sample pack" that are absolutely TERRIBLE for me, so I put those up for trade immediately, haha.  Gold/red color-changing polish and a red lipgloss (I hate gold and red with a pretty huge passion).  





I just sniffed all of the Whish body butters, and they all smell great!  I had already had the Pomegranate one in my February box.  The Blueberry one smells like a blueberry muffin, and the lavender one smells just like it's supposed to as well.  

The 100% Pure Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream's packaging was so cute that I had to take a photo of it by itself.  It's in kind of a poster-tube.  









Sorry for the crappy quality on this one, I couldn't get a clear shot, and my son kept trying to steal the tube, so I resorted to my camera phone.

Can't wait to try it out! 
We clearly have similar tastes!  I ordered the Whish full size pomegranate with points, figuring the trio was just for Christmas and wouldn't be coming back in stock.  I found a random store online that was selling it with free shipping, so I ordered it to try the different scents.  The blueberry was nice, but the lavender didn't have much of a scent to me.  Pomegranate is still my favorite, so I don't really regret buying the full size anyway, especially with points.

I bought the eye cream too and I'm loving it.  I want to order Porefessional.  I used part of a sample yesterday and I do like it.  But, I just find it too pricey, so I'm seeking an alternative.  I picked up Maybelline's Baby Skin yesterday, but decided to give my skin a makeup free day as my cheeks are breaking out a bit, so I haven't tried it yet.  Just a tip if you like the Porefessional enough to keep it around--the full size is $30-31 and has .75 oz, but the sample size sold by Benefit on their own site is only $8 with .25 oz.  So, 3 x 8 = $24, giving you the same amount of product, but saving you $6.  I didn't figure it out on my own.  I saw a blog post about it.  Now, let's just hope Benefit doesn't figure that out and change their pricing, lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like a good sign that they still have theBalm samples left for boxes.  Maybe they will end up in pick 2's like the Hot Mama and Mary Lou samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I still want them to come out with some kind of "the best of theBalm" sampler set with all the mini samples they make.  Their full size blushes are too overwhelming for me haha.

@LethalLesal - great purchase! The eye cream smells amaaaaazing and love the Whish body butters!
Did you see the advent calendar they put out for Christmas?  I don't know if it had absolutely everything mini in it, but it had to have come close.  I think it was around $68.  I didn't get it, but I've seen pics online, and it was HUGE!


----------



## misslaurelann (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you see the advent calendar they put out for Christmas?  I don't know if it had absolutely everything mini in it, but it had to have come close.  I think it was around $68.  I didn't get it, but I've seen pics online, and it was HUGE!
I'm pretty sure that was benefit. Although if the balm came out with one I'd be ALL OVER THAT


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We clearly have similar tastes!  I ordered the Whish full size pomegranate with points, figuring the trio was just for Christmas and wouldn't be coming back in stock.  I found a random store online that was selling it with free shipping, so I ordered it to try the different scents.  The blueberry was nice, but the lavender didn't have much of a scent to me.  Pomegranate is still my favorite, so I don't really regret buying the full size anyway, especially with points.

I bought the eye cream too and I'm loving it.  I want to order Porefessional.  I used part of a sample yesterday and I do like it.  But, I just find it too pricey, so I'm seeking an alternative.  I picked up Maybelline's Baby Skin yesterday, but decided to give my skin a makeup free day as my cheeks are breaking out a bit, so I haven't tried it yet.  Just a tip if you like the Porefessional enough to keep it around--the full size is $30-31 and has .75 oz, but the sample size sold by Benefit on their own site is only $8 with .25 oz.  So, 3 x 8 = $24, giving you the same amount of product, but saving you $6.  I didn't figure it out on my own.  I saw a blog post about it.  Now, let's just hope Benefit doesn't figure that out and change their pricing, lol.
I'm interested in knowing how the Baby skin is!! I'm sure I could look up reviews...but that's too much work. I check here all the time anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm pretty sure that was benefit. Although if the balm came out with one I'd be ALL OVER THATÂ


 Yup, it was benefit. I got one. I still haven't used most of those goodies even once!


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

Good gravy. This talk about theBalm minis got me searching around on eBay and there is a listing for the little sample of Pie blush that's bid up to $22! What the hey?


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty sure that was benefit. Although if the balm came out with one I'd be ALL OVER THAT 
I bought the benefit advent calendar for my sister for christmas and she LOVED IT. it really was amazing.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We clearly have similar tastes!  I ordered the Whish full size pomegranate with points, figuring the trio was just for Christmas and wouldn't be coming back in stock.  I found a random store online that was selling it with free shipping, so I ordered it to try the different scents.  The blueberry was nice, but the lavender didn't have much of a scent to me.  Pomegranate is still my favorite, so I don't really regret buying the full size anyway, especially with points.

I bought the eye cream too and I'm loving it.  I want to order Porefessional.  I used part of a sample yesterday and I do like it.  But, I just find it too pricey, so I'm seeking an alternative.  I picked up Maybelline's Baby Skin yesterday, but decided to give my skin a makeup free day as my cheeks are breaking out a bit, so I haven't tried it yet.  Just a tip if you like the Porefessional enough to keep it around--the full size is $30-31 and has .75 oz, but the sample size sold by Benefit on their own site is only $8 with .25 oz.  So, 3 x 8 = $24, giving you the same amount of product, but saving you $6.  I didn't figure it out on my own.  I saw a blog post about it.  Now, let's just hope Benefit doesn't figure that out and change their pricing, lol.

Awesome!  I rarely run into any with such similar tastes as mine.  We would be the best/worst (for our wallets) shopping buddies EVER! 

I got it on a whim, because I saw some people say they liked it more than the dr. brandt's pores no more (which i totally loved and have the sample of).  I figured if I don't like it, and don't feel it's worth the $30 price point, I can send it back since Birchbox has such a generous return policy.  Thank you for the tips.  I'm alllllll about saving money!  I wanted to get the pores no more kit since it's $3 cheaper than the full-sized bottle, is the same size product, and comes with extras, but I also wanted to try something different.  I hope I don't kick myself later, but the porefessional was $12 cheaper than the pores no more, and Benefit has yet to do me wrong so far. 

I actually bought the trio of the Whish lotions because it gives you a full ounce of more product than the full-sized bottle, and it was $6 cheaper!  I was worried about the other two scents, because I'm super duper particular about scents (I get a lot of ocular migraines that smells make even worse sometimes) but I really do like them all so far.  I reallllly like the fact that the lavender is a little more muted, since it's really not my favorite scent.  I plan on leaving it in my bedside table to put on my hands before bed since they say lavender is supposed to be "relaxing."  The blueberry is staying in my office since it smells like friggan muffins, and the pomegranate is going in my purse since I already have the sample size of the pomegranate from my Feb box in my office!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good gravy. This talk about theBalm minis got me searching around on eBay and there is a listing for the little sample of Pie blush that's bid up to $22! What the hey?
haha so not worth it.

If you look in a month or so you'll probably get it way cheaper.

Or just use points to buy the whole palette!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Good gravy. This talk about theBalm minis got me searching around on eBay and there is a listing for the little sample of Pie blush that's bid up to $22! What the hey?


 Holy balls. Looks like I'll be listing my 2nd one on eBay tonight! Haha that's practically what the whole palette costs with a 20% off code. The minis really are the perfect size though.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty sure that was benefit. Although if the balm came out with one I'd be ALL OVER THAT 
Oops.  Sorry.  I read it as Benefit for some reason.  I often confuse the two as well, for some reason.  They just seem so similar to me, as far as packaging, quality, price, etc.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty sure that was benefit. Although if the balm came out with one I'd be ALL OVER THAT 
Oops.  Sorry.  I read it as Benefit for some reason.  I often confuse the two as well, for some reason.  They just seem so similar to me, as far as packaging, quality, price, etc.


I get them confused a lot too!  They both use that vintage/bombshell packaging, with adorable names for their products.  Darn them!  Haha they both have fun seeing who can get more of my money!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

I remember seeing a bunch of the Balm stuff at TJ Maxx quite some time ago. I had never heard of it and I assumed it was cheap. Now I want to go back in time and buy all of it! It hurts my heart that I left it there.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

> haha so not worth it. If you look in a month or so you'll probably get it way cheaper. Or just use points to buy the whole palette!


 I got one in one of my boxes this month and have the palette in my cart waiting for my 13 month 25% off code next month! I just wondered if there were any other balm minis I could get ahold of lol! I think people must think it's the whole palette since the first two pics on the listing are stock photos of the palette, then the third pic is the actual little sample? Crazy!


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

> I remember seeing a bunch of the Balm stuff at TJ Maxx quite some time ago. I had never heard of it and I assumed it was cheap. Now I want to go back in time and buy all of it! It hurts my heart that I left it there.


 Oh man!!! I have 3 TJ Maxx stores that I hit up regularly, I would dieeeee if I found the Balm there!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is the Micheal Todd scrub?  When Ipsy sent out the brand, I used their promo code to buy 2 sets of skincare.  I remember getting a citrus cleanser(LOVE), black/pore cleanser, lemon toner (LOVE!), citrus moisturizer (too greasy), carrot serum that's more like a moisturizer, jojoba scrub, pumpkin mask, and maybe a few other things.  I know I also ordered some eye creams and a blue green algae toner too.  The more expensive eye cream is nice, but the pump stopped working and I think it will take an ax to break into the sealed cannister.  The blue green algae is nice, but more drying than the lemon, so I only use it during that time of the month.  Overall, I think MT has some great cleansers and toners, some good facial treatments, but their moisturizers are too heavy for me.  So I'm really interested in this tropical fruit scrub.  Sounds like something I might like.
I'm going to try out the MT scrub tonight! I was so exhausted when I made it to my parents house that I headed straight for the shower, and then kicked myself for forgetting to use the scrub. I love exfoliators because my skin gets so dirty from how oily it is so I'm looking forward to trying it out! It smells lovely too, kind of tropical and citrusy.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 19, 2014)

I



> I honestly think they weren't prepared for the influx of orders they got this month with the BB100 code and so many people getting second and third boxes. I'm honestly surprised that they allow the second and third accounts from the same household to refer themselves AND be able to send the main accounts gift cards from the points. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, I'm just surprised that they haven't found someway to stop it, especially with the BB100 promo that makes the second box basically free. I'd say we cut them a little slack this month since there's probably a lot more boxes going out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think you might be misunderstanding why people like myself are upset that our boxes haven't shipped in nearly two weeks. It is not because we don't understand that Birchbox might be overwhelmed with orders (although, really, they release these promo codes to get people to subscribe after the 1st of the month very frequently, so they should be able to project a significant increase in subscriptions and plan accordingly), but instead because we have not been communicated with. Obviously, as Queen was told, they are having "logistics" issues (presumably related to the benefit samples), but they have not actually told us that. Instead, they have not shipped our boxes when they said they would, whilst fulfilling other subscription orders who used the bb100 code in just a few days. Obviously, they are capable of filling a box order within just a few days, so it's not just about being overwhelmed and extra busy. For me, as I probably shouldn't talk for anyone else, the problem solely lies in the fact that I haven't received a "sorry your box is delayed" email. I have only pieced it together because I am a member of MUT. At this point, it has been 12 days since I placed my order, two days past my latest shopping date. I love Birchbox and I am very positive about Birchbox generally, however I can't cut a company a ton of slack for not fulfilling my order just because they are potentially really busy. If I placed an order with the Gap/Walmart/Amazon/anyone using a promo code and they didn't ship my product for 12 days without any communication about the delay, I wouldn't cut them slack either. I'm trying not to come off offended, I just think are very capable of handling order efficiently and slack doesn't need to be cut.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think you might be misunderstanding why people like myself are upset that our boxes haven't shipped in nearly two weeks. It is not because we don't understand that Birchbox might be overwhelmed with orders (*although, really, they release these promo codes to get people to subscribe after the 1st of the month very frequently, so they should be able to project a significant increase in subscriptions and plan accordingly*), but instead because we have not been communicated with. Obviously, as Queen was told, they are having "logistics" issues (presumably related to the benefit samples), but they have not actually told us that. Instead, they have not shipped our boxes when they said they would, whilst fulfilling other subscription orders who used the bb100 code in just a few days. Obviously, they are capable of filling a box order within just a few days, so it's not just about being overwhelmed and extra busy.
 
Maybe I just have blinders on because I don't do second subs ever, but as far as I was aware, bonus perks for opening a new sub were a more recent thing they've started doing. Also, I suspect that they might not fully realize that a lot of people are getting two, three, or even four subs so they can get bonus points for referring themselves, and cash out points on gift cards. So, I don't think they can *completely* plan accordingly for that.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 19, 2014)

> Thanks for clarifying that for us! I figured that's what happened. Yeah, it always takes about 10 days for my box to finally get here. I was excited when my primary subÂ box finally made it to Texas because from there it usually "only" takes an extra 3-4 days. But this month, for some reason, it went from Texas to Tennessee and then back to Texas before it finally came to my state.Â  I don't think they looked at the profiles. The same thing happened last month when they had the weekly100 promo. A lot of people received identical boxes. I guess it's a quick way to get the boxes sent out since it would've taken much longer if they had to personalize each new subscription, which I'm sure they were bombarded with once again. I'm not too disappointed. I actually really like the supergoop serum but wish the sample size was bigger. Last time I received it it wasn't enough for a full face application (if you follow the 1/4 tsp rule). The Gilchrist lotion smells nice and absorbs quickly. And IÂ LOVE tea. Not a fan of dark chocolate though. And I'm not sure about the Balm...I'm more of a powder blush girl. But I've only tried one cream blush (NYX blush stick) and I didn't like the sticky feeling on my cheeks.


 I don't usually end of liking cream blushes but after someone suggested it, I bought a $3 small elf stippling brush to apply it with and I really like it. I'm actually considering the palette!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Maybe I just have blinders on because I don't do second subs ever, but as far as I was aware, bonus perks for opening a new sub were a more recent thing they've started doing. Also, I suspect that they might not fully realize that a lot of people are getting two, three, or even four subs so they can get bonus points for referring themselves, and cash out points on gift cards. So, I don't think they can *completely* plan accordingly for that.


 I got my first Birchbox sub in June or July of last year and there was a 100 point bonus perk then.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe I just have blinders on because I don't do second subs ever, but as far as I was aware, bonus perks for opening a new sub were a more recent thing they've started doing. Also, I suspect that they might not fully realize that a lot of people are getting two, three, or even four subs so they can get bonus points for referring themselves, and cash out points on gift cards. So, I don't think they can *completely* plan accordingly for that.
I think you are right, they are probably a more recent occurrence. For example, in recent memory they have done different pouch/bag promos (BBZIP, etc), the extra chocolate bar, the benefit sample, USWeekly promo, bb100, the holiday100 code (although that was for gifting, not re-subscribing), join10monthly (august - ongoing?), and more. Three of those codes were even active this month (the pouch, the benefit sample, and the bb100), signifying to me that they were really trying to get more subscribers and had planned to get more with those three codes.

So, I thought it was fair to say that Birchbox knows what they are doing with these promo codes and they have a decent way of projecting the number of subscriptions they will gain. I mean, they have been doing this service for years now, and I'm sure they have great algorithms to project this stuff. The only thing that seems to have been a hitch this month seems to be coming from the benefit sample, which I can only speculate about (maybe they didn't acquire enough samples? who knows).

Regardless, I do understand that there can be a hitch in every plan (ex: not receiving enough benefit samples, or not receiving them on time), which is why I would expect an experienced company like BB to let their customers know the boxes are delayed. That's really the only reason I am frustrated personally. I don't think they are unusually overwhelmed with subscriptions, I think something else logistically is messing them up, and I wish they had sent me a courtesy email. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 19, 2014)

> This seems like a new item; seen in Box 62. Â Obliphica hair serum, and it has no reviews so far.
> 
> ETA this, seen in Box 70. Â Also I had spelled the name wrong before. Â This is the intensive hair serum.


 What did you think of this serum?


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 19, 2014)

> > No *kitten*!
> 
> 
> @jbrookeb Â stop that right meow!!!Â :roflmao:


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Mar 19, 2014)

Weird, I know people posted about this up thread but I signed up for a second BB using the BB100 code last week.  My box had tracking last night (not updated though).  Today my box updated and it is the same one many have posted: Supergoop, tea, agave, the balm, chocolate and lotion.

Today my tracking works and it is split into 2.  One in Mt Juliet TN, the other in Fishers IN.  I did not use any extra codes.  Did anyone find out why?  TIA!


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

> I don't usually end of liking cream blushes but after someone suggested it, I bought a $3 small elf stippling brush to apply it with and I really like it. I'm actually considering the palette!


 Oh, really? I just don't like the stickiness of cream blushes. I think I read in a review that this never really sets and remains dewy and sticky instead of drying to a powder finish. Does the brush help with this?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird, I know people posted about this up thread but I signed up for a second BB using the BB100 code last week.  My box had tracking last night (not updated though).  Today my box updated and it is the same one many have posted: Supergoop, tea, agave, the balm, chocolate and lotion.

Today my tracking works and it is split into 2.  One in Mt Juliet TN, the other in Fishers IN.  I did not use any extra codes.  Did anyone find out why?  TIA!
I got that today too.  I did notice the dates didn't overlap.  It was in TN first, then went to IN the next day, so I'm assuming it is the same package.  By the way, if someone is better at geography than I am, I'd love to know how it is more efficient to ship from TN to IN instead of going to the bordering state of GA, the final destination of the package!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that today too.  I did notice the dates didn't overlap.  It was in TN first, then went to IN the next day, so I'm assuming it is the same package.  By the way, if someone is better at geography than I am, I'd love to know how it is more efficient to ship from TN to IN instead of going to the bordering state of GA, the final destination of the package!  




Only if you explain how TN to IN to GA to TN makes sense for packages.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only if you explain how TN to IN to GA to TN makes sense for packages.  




Let me guess--that one is going to California eventually, right?


----------



## lovepink (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me guess--that one is going to California eventually, right?  




Hey mine is coming to California!  As long as it gets here I will try and remain patient!  I am excited for a 6 item box!  So with the 100 points for the code, the 10 for the sub and the 60 for reviews that account has 170 points!  I should cancel it but the temptation is so great to keep it for April!


----------



## Babs (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, really? I just don't like the stickiness of cream blushes. I think I read in a review that this never really sets and remains dewy and sticky instead of drying to a powder finish. Does the brush help with this?
If you have a beauty blender, the rounded butt end is great for cream blush. I use it dry instead of wet to blend.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh man, I am in LOVE with the Mally Lip Magnifier that came in my box. It's the perfect color and I love the texture. Definitely going to buy another color when I have some points banked!


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

> Oh man, I am in LOVE with the Mally Lip Magnifier that came in my box. It's the perfect color and I love the texture. Definitely going to buy another color when I have some points banked!


 Oooooh tell me more! I have had the 5 color set in my cart forever. Which color did you get? Does it last well?


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my second box. Happy I recieved the blush. It was a great box with skin care, hair stuff and makeup. I also got the Agave hair oil treatment. I'm curios as to how you go about using it? Also I'm bummed I missed the point special when I ordered my second box.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey mine is coming to California!  As long as it gets here I will try and remain patient!  I am excited for a 6 item box!  So with the 100 points for the code, the 10 for the sub and the 60 for reviews that account has 170 points!  I should cancel it but the temptation is so great to keep it for April!
You don't actually get to review the chocolate though, so it's really a five item box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 19, 2014)

> > Â  Hey mine is coming to California! Â As long as it gets here I will try and remain patient! Â I am excited for a 6 item box! Â So with the 100 points for the code, the 10 for the sub and the 60 for reviews that account has 170 points! Â I should cancel it but the temptation is so great to keep it for April!
> 
> 
> You don't actually get to review the chocolate though, so it's really a five item box.Â


 It let me review the chocolate, and I got the 10 points for it.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You don't actually get to review the chocolate though, so it's really a five item box. 
Aww boo.  I should have known it was too good to be true!  Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It let me review the chocolate, and I got the 10 points for it.
I also was able to review it. This was my first 6 item/review box in over a year.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also was able to review it. This was my first 6 item/review box in over a year.
What!  Well I'm totally wrong then, I thought you couldn't review the extras, only the "finds."  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww boo.  I should have known it was too good to be true!  Thank you for the heads up!
You should be able to--I could on both of my boxes.


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 19, 2014)

I reviewed the chocolate on both of my boxes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 19, 2014)

Whether I will ever see the box containing the chocolate is another story. It's stuck in Elizabethtown, NJ.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should be able to--I could on both of my boxes.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I reviewed the chocolate on both of my boxes.


Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

.
Thank you ladies!  I am happy for chocolate, a 6 item box and the balm!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my second box. Happy I recieved the blush. It was a great box with skin care, hair stuff and makeup. I also got the Agave hair oil treatment. *I'm curios as to how you go about using it?* Also I'm bummed I missed the point special when I ordered my second box.
I just used a little bit on my ends after I showered on wet hair. I think that's what the instructions say as well.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay... my second box finally updated.

Box #1: (received 3/8)

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Spray ( love everything Beauty Protector!)

Tea Forte minteas (loved these, will repurchase)

COOLA (meh. it was okay. i'll eventually use the sample up.)

G&amp;S body lotion (gave this away)

Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom (wish I could just sweat this stuff and smell like it permantly, will purchase full size)

Chocolate (contained almonds, which I am allergic too ;/)

Box #2 : (not yet shipped)

Agave healing oil treatment (eh, probably will go to trade list)

Keims Cleanshine Energizing shampoo (i love love love shampoo samples!)

HAVVN night cream (trade list probably)

THE BALM!!!! (eeeepppp!!!! woo hoo hoo)

Jergens

Box #3: 

not yet updated.

So far, I'm please with the 2 boxes that I've seen. So super ecstatic about theBalm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It let me review the chocolate, and I got the 10 points for it.
i reviewed the chocolate and got 10 points also


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

> Oh, really? I just don't like the stickiness of cream blushes. I think I read in a review that this never really sets and remains dewy and sticky instead of drying to a powder finish. Does the brush help with this?


 I use a Mac gel/cream blush with a stippling brush, then set it with a translucent powder; that way I still have the color I want, but it's not sticky!


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

> If you have a beauty blender, the rounded butt end is great for cream blush. I use it dry instead of wet to blend.


 No, I don't have a beauty blender. I try to keep things as simple as possible when it comes to my morning routine, since I value sleep way too much. That's why I tried the nyx stick blush-- no brushes! Unfortunately that didn't work out so I went back to the powder blush. Maybe I'll try a knockoff beauty blender though then take the plunge for the real thing if I like it. Tanks for the suggestion!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 19, 2014)

I sent an e-mail to cs.  My confirmation gave a ship date of the 17th so I figure they need to communicate with me at this point.  I was very nice and just asked if they could check on my box so hopefully I hear from them soon.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, I don't have a beauty blender. I try to keep things as simple as possible when it comes to my morning routine, since I value sleep way too much. That's why I tried the nyx stick blush-- no brushes! Unfortunately that didn't work out so I went back to the powder blush. Maybe I'll try a knockoff beauty blender though then take the plunge for the real thing if I like it. Tanks for the suggestion!

you could try the real techniques one, i don't have it(i have a beauty blender) but many people rave about it &amp; its very affordable. If you pick it up at ulta along with something else you could use the 3.50 off $10 coupon to make it an even better deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Mar 19, 2014)

> > If you have a beauty blender, the rounded butt end is great for cream blush. I use it dry instead of wet to blend.
> 
> 
> No, I don't have a beauty blender. I try to keep things as simple as possible when it comes to my morning routine, since I value sleep way too much. That's why I tried the nyx stick blush-- no brushes! Unfortunately that didn't work out so I went back to the powder blush. Maybe I'll try a knockoff beauty blender though then take the plunge for the real thing if I like it. Tanks for the suggestion!


 I always use my fingers to blend in cream blushes, I have found that it gives me much more control and it's easier to get a natural flush.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

> I use a Mac gel/cream blush with a stippling brush, then set it with a translucent powder; that way I still have the color I want, but it's not sticky!


 I guess I could give cream blushes a second try. I never used to wear translucent powder. But since I've started using a new sunscreen that leaves my face a little greasy, I do sometimes use a translucent powder to set my bb cream. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 19, 2014)

> you could try the real techniques one, i don't have it(i have a beauty blender) but many people rave about it &amp; its very affordable. If you pick it up at ulta along with something else you could use the 3.50 off $10 coupon to make it an even better deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't know real techniques makes one! I may have to try it! I like their expert brush. Liked, I guess. I don't use it much now as I've reverted back to using my fingers for bb cream. simpler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooooh tell me more! I have had the 5 color set in my cart forever. Which color did you get? Does it last well?

I got Tulip -- it's a couple shades darker than my natural lip color. The texture is really nice -- it applies very smoothly. I'll let you know how it wears tomorrow!


----------



## Meeesha (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent an e-mail to cs.  My confirmation gave a ship date of the 17th so I figure they need to communicate with me at this point.  I was very nice and just asked if they could check on my box so hopefully I hear from them soon.  
If it's any solace, I'm in the Bay Area as well and just got my box today.  Shipped out of TN with really vague tracking info


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

My thoughts on the Michael Todd exfoliator: I still like the Suki better.

With that said, I think those who like the Vasanti will probably like the MT, the product *felt* a lot like it, but smelled amazing. I just don't think either of those products are tough enough for my skin, the Suki is the only one that has really done a deep cleaning on my oily skin.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My thoughts on the Michael Todd exfoliator: I still like the Suki better.

With that said, I think those who like the Vasanti will probably like the MT, the product *felt* a lot like it, but smelled amazing. I just don't think either of those products are tough enough for my skin, the Suki is the only one that has really done a deep cleaning on my oily skin.
yeah i agree. suki was my favorite out of the three. vasanti made my face irritated about a year ago, but i got the sample on my 3rd account, gave it a second chance and now my skin agrees with it. michael todd smells good but i don't see it improving my skin.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

Box # 3 shipped! Hoping the box contents updates soon because I am way too impatient to wait another week to get it!

I know we already talked about this, but I find the new tracking descriptions oh so amusing! 

Date Time Description Location 3/19/2014 12:06 AM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Cranbury, NJ 08512


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

just cancelled and rejoined bbx on all of my accounts. i know i won't get those boxes until around the 10th of april, despite the confirmation email saying they will ship around the 30th.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone else have a hard time getting their box to load on the iphone app? I've deleted and reinstalled, but it still seems to do it everywhere no matter what kind of connection I have. Ugh. Only the most important part of the app!


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 20, 2014)

> Does anyone else have a hard time getting their box to load on the iphone app? I've deleted and reinstalled, but it still seems to do it everywhere no matter what kind of connection I have. Ugh. Only the most important part of the app!


 Yes. Does it give you the loading screen and do nothing? Mine always does that but if I log out and back in, it will work. It's almost like it times out after a while but they haven't worked in a default page for the time out. Hopefully logging out/in does it for you though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes. Does it give you the loading screen and do nothing? Mine always does that but if I log out and back in, it will work. It's almost like it times out after a while but they haven't worked in a default page for the time out. Hopefully logging out/in does it for you though.





I had that problem too and I just figured out today that if you look through some of the Discover page, just scroll down a little, then go back to the box page it loads. It's worked for me several times now. Logging in and out is such a hassle I knew there had to be another way.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

My box contents updated!

Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz.

Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo

HAVVN Night Cream

theBalmÂ® cosmetics How â€˜Bout Them Apples?â„¢

JergensÂ® BB Body Perfecting Skin Cream

Deeeeeecent! A few dupes (theBalm &amp; Jergens) but those should be easy to swap if I want to. And I'm excited about the shampoo!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am excited to get my second box and try out the MT product! I have always wanted to try it.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 20, 2014)

> No, I don't have a beauty blender. I try to keep things as simple as possible when it comes to my morning routine, since I value sleep way too much. That's why I tried the nyx stick blush-- no brushes! Unfortunately that didn't work out so I went back to the powder blush. Maybe I'll try a knockoff beauty blender though then take the plunge for the real thing if I like it. Tanks for the suggestion!


 the real techniques miracle complexion sponge is similar to a beauty blender but only costs $6 at ulta. I've never tried a beauty blender so I can't compare but from what I've read and heard it's just as good. I really like it.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 20, 2014)

The box on my 2nd account that I reactivated using the BB100 promo updated; I'm getting supergoop sunscreen serum (have never tried, will use it), air repair rescue balm (got this on my main account and am not a huge fan but will probably use eventually), harvey prince cherie blossom (am excited to try this), stila lip glaze (have used these before, not my favorite but I will probably use it depending on the color), and jergen's BB body cream (not very excited about this, but will use it). So overall a pretty meh box for me, but I can't complain because I'll be getting 160 points for it after reviews, and then I will gift some more points to my main account and cancel the 2nd account until another good promo comes along.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about taking advantage of the BB100 code, and I'm sure this has already been covered, but there's been so many posts I can't remember.

Is it possible for me to cancel my account &amp; resub and get the points? not open a second account, Just stick with my current one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my second box to update, but I didn't order til the 14th, so I'm going to wait til the email "ship date" of the 24th to contact them.  In the meantime, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for the Balm! 

Also, I placed two Birchbox orders last week - one for the UnderArmour Headband (my account was 11 points shy of 400 points, and that was the only thing I wanted at that price point), and then a larger order with my 400 points (Vasanti, tea, hair clips, and Mystery Pick Two).  The headband order zipped through shipping and I got it yesterday.  The other order still hasn't updated past "left shipping facility" in Kearny, NJ.  I'm going to give it til Monday morning to update, then email BB to see what's going on.  I'm glad it shipped USPS and has the insurance on it.  As least if it's lost, BB can get its money back!  

Haha waiting is always the hardest part... I may have to go get some instant gratification at Ulta today (Butter London polishes are 2 for $15!)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking about taking advantage of the BB100 code, and I'm sure this has already been covered, but there's been so many posts I can't remember.

Is it possible for me to cancel my account &amp; resub and get the points? not open a second account, Just stick with my current one.
Yes, I have done that before for another promo and I did it the other day.  According to CS, you can only get one March box on an account, so basically you will just be pre-paying for April.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting on my second box to update, but I didn't order til the 14th, so I'm going to wait til the email "ship date" of the 24th to contact them.  In the meantime, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for the Balm! 

Also, I placed two Birchbox orders last week - one for the UnderArmour Headband (my account was 11 points shy of 400 points, and that was the only thing I wanted at that price point), and then a larger order with my 400 points (Vasanti, tea, hair clips, and Mystery Pick Two).  The headband order zipped through shipping and I got it yesterday.  The other order still hasn't updated past "left shipping facility" in Kearny, NJ.  I'm going to give it til Monday morning to update, then email BB to see what's going on.  I'm glad it shipped USPS and has the insurance on it.  As least if it's lost, BB can get its money back!  

Haha waiting is always the hardest part... I may have to go get some instant gratification at Ulta today (Butter London polishes are 2 for $15!)
I hear that with the Ulta deal on the Butter London polishes... trying to resist. Don't NEED any. But I may just have to go _check it out._


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 20, 2014)

So my march promo box tracking updated and it says it will be delivered anytime between Friday and Monday...usually the delivery confirmation dates are only a day apart (ie it would be Fri and Sat) and I think the box is only 2 hours away...hmm.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 20, 2014)

Still no update on the second box I ordered on March 7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed and they said I have to give it 10 BUSINESS days after I ordered it. So that would be tomorrow....


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Still no update on the second box I ordered on March 7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed and they said I have to give it 10 BUSINESS days after I ordered it. So that would be tomorrow....Â


 Thats the same day I ordered mine and it isnt updated either. No shipping, no email, nothing.


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I might just be expecting too much from my box subscriptions. You know expecting them to be mailed when they are supposed to, have reliable tracking information, etc.

I just sent them this email:

Good Morning. I am trying to be patient, I really am, but I'm just so confused by my tracking. First I was promised a ship date of the 10th, and it didn't ship until after that date, and now, my box which started out in TN went to IN then NJ, passing the PA place it eventually went back to and now has been about 1.5 hours away from me for almost 3 days. My estimated delivery date was 3/18 - 3/19 which have both passed. I know it says it may take up to 10 days to reach the west coast, but I'm one state over. VA shares a border with TN! And then I find that everyone who ordered after a certain date are all getting the exact same box. I'm finding it hard to believe that everyone who signed up after the first all have the same exact profiles. I'm trying to be understanding because this is my first box, but I keep getting emails from you everyday about my box and what I think of it and to shop my style, etc. when I don't even have my box yet, nor even know where it really is!
 
I'm sure you get these emails every month and I'm no more special than the last person who is complaining about not having their box yet, but this being my first month with your service after having to wait to be accepted, it's not really giving me a good first impression.
  Any insight on where my box actually is and why it was chosen for me would be greatly appreciated.
  Thank you


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I have done that before for another promo and I did it the other day.  According to CS, you can only get one March box on an account, so basically you will just be pre-paying for April.
Ok, that's basically what I wanted anyways!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no update on the second box I ordered on March 7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed and they said I have to give it 10 BUSINESS days after I ordered it. So that would be tomorrow.... 
I was told the same thing (and I ordered on the same date).  I wish they would just admit that our boxes have been delayed and update our box pages so we could at least see what we will *eventually* receive.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 20, 2014)

My 3rd box updated and it's a dupe for one of my other boxes, for the second month in a row.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty bummed, but I guess I can't complain when I have 3!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 20, 2014)

I was DETERMINED this month to quit birchbox... but they reeed  me in with the code! The way I look at it, they were giving me $6 to sample products and then buy something else from their store.

So glad I did! My box updated -- basically, getting the Inika means I don't care what else was in there! Fun!!

Your March Products
  

 INIKA Certified Organic Eye Liner 935 
$20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Air Repair Rescue Balm All-Purpose Skin Salve and Lip Balm 2728 
$12.00 Ships Free
  

 Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion 2520 
$16.00 Ships Free
  

 Control Corrective Cucumber Bead Cleanser 124 
$26.40 Ships Free
  

 Control Corrective Oil Free Healing Lotion 137 
$35.00 Ships Free
  

 Obliphica Intensive Hair Serum 78 
$38.00 Ships Free


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I was pretty happy with my box. I really ended up liking the Jergens so much I bought a big bottle of it today! I went with the darkest shade since I am medium, olive complexion and I love it!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wish mine would update. I purchased on the 10th and it said it would ship by the 20th, today. I emailed them, but I'm sure I'll just get the run around like so many of you. I've given them the benefit of the doubt so far, but I'm losing patience. They took my money with no delay and here I sit. I would probably feel better about it if people who ordered after me didn't have tracking and updated box contents. That is the most irritating of the whole mess. Funny how I took an extended break from Mut after being burnt out from the whole Bondi debacle, and I return just in time for this.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive a replacement box?

I've been super patient because of all the issues going on with everyone's boxes, but I e-mailed them on the 12th when I received my box, and they responded the same day and said they'd be sending me a replacement box. I haven't seen my box update on the site, and they haven't e-mailed me since, so I was just curious to know if maybe they ship replacement boxes after all the regular boxes have finally shipped?

Also, I caved and got another subscription, except it's being sent to my mom.



I don't know why I didn't think to send her one before! I didn't gift her a sub because she would never log in and review anything. She only knows how to use facebook lol I think she'll love BB though!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 20, 2014)

> My thoughts on the Michael Todd exfoliator: I still like the Suki better. With that said, I think those who like the Vasanti will probably like the MT, the product *felt* a lot like it, but smelled amazing. I just don't think either of those products are tough enough for my skin, the Suki is the only one that has really done a deep cleaning on my oily skin.


Is it the cleaning or the exfoliating that just isn't enough?


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 20, 2014)

Question: I got a gift sub from a friend for three months. I got the welcome box, march and will get April. I used to bb100 to make it an actual subscription, and they charged me that day. Does that mean I will get another march box (since the first was from a gift sub) or will I not get a box until May? If I'm not getting a box until May, then I need to make sure they either refund me, or don't charge me until June. I emailed bb but haven't heard anything back from them so I thought someone on here might know.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2014)

> I had that problem too and I just figured out today that if you look through some of the Discover page, just scroll down a little, then go back to the box page it loads. It's worked for me several times now. Logging in and out is such a hassle I knew there had to be another way.


 @jbrookeb yes, that's exactly what happens to me. So frustrating. Glad it's not just me. Thank you both! I will try this.


----------



## KNT101184 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how long it takes to receive a replacement box?

I've been super patient because of all the issues going on with everyone's boxes, but I e-mailed them on the 12th when I received my box, and they responded the same day and said they'd be sending me a replacement box. I haven't seen my box update on the site, and they haven't e-mailed me since, so I was just curious to know if maybe they ship replacement boxes after all the regular boxes have finally shipped?

Also, I caved and got another subscription, except it's being sent to my mom.




I don't know why I didn't think to send her one before! I didn't gift her a sub because she would never log in and review anything. She only knows how to use facebook lol I think she'll love BB though!
When I received a replacement box they told me wait 10 business days to receive it....I got it on the 9th or 10th business day.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no update on the second box I ordered on March 7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed and they said I have to give it 10 BUSINESS days after I ordered it. So that would be tomorrow.... 


Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thats the same day I ordered mine and it isnt updated either. No shipping, no email, nothing.

Yup. No clicky truck and my page is still stuck on February. This is the TENTH business day.  At least update my page so I know what I'm getting.  Good lawd. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might just be expecting too much from my box subscriptions. You know expecting them to be mailed when they are supposed to, have reliable tracking information, etc.

I just sent them this email:

Good Morning. I am trying to be patient, I really am, but I'm just so confused by my tracking. First I was promised a ship date of the 10th, and it didn't ship until after that date, and now, my box which started out in TN went to IN then NJ, passing the PA place it eventually went back to and now has been about 1.5 hours away from me for almost 3 days. My estimated delivery date was 3/18 - 3/19 which have both passed. I know it says it may take up to 10 days to reach the west coast, but I'm one state over. VA shares a border with TN! And then I find that everyone who ordered after a certain date are all getting the exact same box. I'm finding it hard to believe that everyone who signed up after the first all have the same exact profiles. I'm trying to be understanding because this is my first box, but I keep getting emails from you everyday about my box and what I think of it and to shop my style, etc. when I don't even have my box yet, nor even know where it really is!
 
I'm sure you get these emails every month and I'm no more special than the last person who is complaining about not having their box yet, but this being my first month with your service after having to wait to be accepted, it's not really giving me a good first impression.
  Any insight on where my box actually is and why it was chosen for me would be greatly appreciated.
  Thank you

That's a nicely put letter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish mine would update. I purchased on the 10th and it said it would ship by the 20th, today. I emailed them, but I'm sure I'll just get the run around like so many of you. I've given them the benefit of the doubt so far, but I'm losing patience. They took my money with no delay and here I sit. I would probably feel better about it if people who ordered after me didn't have tracking and updated box contents. That is the most irritating of the whole mess.

Funny how I took an extended break from Mut after being burnt out from the whole Bondi debacle, and I return just in time for this.
Yup I kept telling them that they took my money w/o hesitation and here I am with nothing to show for it.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 20, 2014)

I am so thankful I signed up for Birchbox. It is really helping me to branch out. I LOVE the tinted matte COOLA! At first, I was like groaaaannnnnn nooooooo COOLA! It's just overpriced sunscreen, but the bb cream I am so in love with. I hate bb creams and foundations. HATE THEM! They are too heavy and never my shade. Pale girl problems. Anyways, this BB cream was perfect. It was super light and matched me. I am not paying that price though and I'd rather save my points. Does anyone know of anything like it?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

Stop ignoring me BB and reply to my email! I just want my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so thankful I signed up for Birchbox. It is really helping me to branch out. I LOVE the tinted matte COOLA! At first, I was like groaaaannnnnn nooooooo COOLA! It's just overpriced sunscreen, but the bb cream I am so in love with. I hate bb creams and foundations. HATE THEM! They are too heavy and never my shade. Pale girl problems. Anyways, this BB cream was perfect. It was super light and matched me. I am not paying that price though and I'd rather save my points. Does anyone know of anything like it?
I just started using this and I like it--they have a very light shade that works well for my very pale skin--they also have a matte version.

http://us.asos.com/Rimmel-London-Match-Perfection-Foundation-BB-Cream-SPF-25/12purl/?iid=2611962&amp;cid=4295&amp;sh=0&amp;pge=0&amp;pgesize=36&amp;sort=-1&amp;clr=Very+light&amp;mporgp=L1JpbW1lbC1Mb25kb24vUmltbWVsLUxvbmRvbi1NYXRjaC1QZXJmZWN0aW9uLUZvdW5kYXRpb24tQkItQ3JlYW0tU1BGLTI1L1Byb2Qv


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just started using this and I like it--they have a very light shade that works well for my very pale skin--they also have a matte version.

http://us.asos.com/Rimmel-London-Match-Perfection-Foundation-BB-Cream-SPF-25/12purl/?iid=2611962&amp;cid=4295&amp;sh=0&amp;pge=0&amp;pgesize=36&amp;sort=-1&amp;clr=Very+light&amp;mporgp=L1JpbW1lbC1Mb25kb24vUmltbWVsLUxvbmRvbi1NYXRjaC1QZXJmZWN0aW9uLUZvdW5kYXRpb24tQkItQ3JlYW0tU1BGLTI1L1Byb2Qv
Ahh thank you for the suggestion. I have tried that and it was too dark on me. lol I haven't tried the matte one though, so I may have to give that one a try, I do look at it every time I am in Walmart...which is a good bit. It's the only thing to do where I live. Sad, I know.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2014)

So I e-mailed BB and just tried calling them but their lines are busy. How ridiculous.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh thank you for the suggestion. I have tried that and it was too dark on me. lol I haven't tried the matte one though, so I may have to give that one a try, I do look at it every time I am in Walmart...which is a good bit. It's the only thing to do where I live. Sad, I know.
Fudge!  I tried the light and it was too dark, but the very light worked for me.  Sorry I could not be of more help. 



  I had been using the Jane Iredale BB cream, but I love that this other is working for me and at a quarter of the price.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I e-mailed BB and just tried calling them but their lines are busy. How ridiculous.
message them on facebook or twitter


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  message them on facebook or twitter
Do they respond quickly on facebook? I deactivated my account but might activate it back up if they will respond quickly.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do they respond quickly on facebook? I deactivated my account but might activate it back up if they will respond quickly.
yup. i had a full blown convo with them about my box the other. i put the whole convo under a spoiler the other day in this thread. they responded quicker than the email address at one point


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup. i had a full blown convo with them about my box the other. i put the whole convo under a spoiler the other day in this thread. they responded quicker than the email address at one point
Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is it the cleaning or the exfoliating that just isn't enough?
If I had to pin point it, I would say that I think it's the exfoliating that isn't enough. My face felt relatively clean after using the MT product.


----------



## LizGeary (Mar 20, 2014)

I wanna buy a perfume from the bb store.. Which do y'all think is better folle de joie or live in love by oscar??


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

They FINALLY updated. Man it felt like pulling teeth getting a box on this account this month. I'm getting the same box as everyone else. This is a very unbalanced box (skin care) but at least it's free. Now I'm just waiting on the box itself.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanna buy a perfume from the bb store.. Which do y'all think is better folle de joie or live in love by oscar??
I haven't tried the ODLR perfume but I love Folle de Joie. If I had ~$100 to spend on just a perfume it would be between that and juliette has a gun vengeance extreme.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fudge!  I tried the light and it was too dark, but the very light worked for me.  Sorry I could not be of more help. 



  I had been using the Jane Iredale BB cream, but I love that this other is working for me and at a quarter of the price.
Maybe I tried the light, I don't think they had the very light at my walmart. I'll have to go and check now.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They FINALLY updated. Man it felt like pulling teeth getting a box on this account this month. I'm getting the same box as everyone else. This is a very unbalanced box (skin care) but at least it's free. Now I'm just waiting on the box itself. 


Mine has been delivered (to home and I'm at work) yet it still isn't updated on my account! They keep telling me it will show up soon. Uh hello? Hurry it up my box is already here! I hope I don't get this box, because 3 items would be duplicates (from other boxes I got this month) and I didn't care for them, although the eye liner might just make up for it.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 20, 2014)

Evidently, my box shipped on the 18th, and is already in my hometown, but is showing that it won't deliver for another 3-4 days?! Yeah, something is off with this new shipping contract.

On the other hand, I have no clue what I'm receiving because my page has still NOT updated. Grrrrrrr, arrrrggghhhh...next time I'll just wait for a points bonus instead of a product bonus.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 20, 2014)

Holy crap @kawaiimeows!!! You were right.  I just had another night of only four hours of sleep, and I finally tried my 100% Pure Caffeine Bean Eye Cream and my puffiness is almost completely gone!  This stuff is amazing.  Best $19 I've ever spent (although I kind of got it for free with points)!


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 20, 2014)

And now I'm disappointed...they finally updated the box for my 2nd account....and 3/5 products are dupes for the first box. And not in a fun good way. More stila lip glaze (way too sticky for me). All the cool stuff....I'm going to go pout.

Supergoop Sunscreen

Air Repair

Cherie Blossom

Stila Lip Glaze

Jergen's BB Cream

anyone want to swap boxes?


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They FINALLY updated. Man it felt like pulling teeth getting a box on this account this month. I'm getting the same box as everyone else. This is a very unbalanced box (skin care) but at least it's free. Now I'm just waiting on the box itself. 



I love your box.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crap @kawaiimeows!!! You were right.  I just had another night of only four hours of sleep, and I finally tried my 100% Pure Caffeine Bean Eye Cream and my puffiness is almost completely gone!  This stuff is amazing.  Best $19 I've ever spent (although I kind of got it for free with points)!
I asked my hubby for this for xmas, and I absolutely love it. I use everyday (cause with two young kids I am always tired). I love that it's light enough you can put concealer over it to and it's no biggie.


----------



## CheekyQ (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh man! If I had known I would reopen my second account I would have reviewed my items from last month. I'm at 180 points. Boo! Guess I'll have to reactivate a couple more times to get it even.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crap @kawaiimeows!!! You were right.  I just had another night of only four hours of sleep, and I finally tried my 100% Pure Caffeine Bean Eye Cream and my puffiness is almost completely gone!  This stuff is amazing.  Best $19 I've ever spent (although I kind of got it for free with points)!
I know right? The eye cream is a serious pleasant surprise, I bought it like you on a whim because I never got the sample and didn't want to wait around for it but had points burning a hole in my pocket. Using that combined with Benefit fakeup has been good enough for me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2014)

> I know right? The eye cream is a serious pleasant surprise, I bought it like you on a whim because I never got the sample and didn't want to wait around for it but had points burning a hole in my pocket. Using that combined with Benefit fakeup has been good enough for me.


 I can't believe that eye cream is so expensive. I had contacted 100 pure months ago and they sent me two half size samples for free. I wasn't that impressed by it so I tossed them, wish I hadn't because I would have sent it to you.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And now I'm disappointed...they finally updated the box for my 2nd account....and 3/5 products are dupes for the first box. And not in a fun good way. More stila lip glaze (way too sticky for me). All the cool stuff....I'm going to go pout.

Supergoop Sunscreen

Air Repair

Cherie Blossom

Stila Lip Glaze

Jergen's BB Cream

anyone want to swap boxes?
Ugh, this was the box on my first account this month and I did NOT love it.  I made the mistake of using the lip glaze, thinking it would be more sheer, just to try it out... So now, of course I can't trade it.  However, the Air Repair is actually a great balm, and works wonders to clear up my three-year-old son's dry cheek patches, and the supergoop is decent.  I traded away the Cherie Blossom, and don't really plan on using the BB cream.  Bleh!  Can't wait for my other two boxes.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I asked my hubby for this for xmas, and I absolutely love it. I use everyday (cause with two young kids I am always tired). I love that it's light enough you can put concealer over it to and it's no biggie.
That's exactly why I got it.  My three-year-old son combined with the fact that I work from home, and have to stay up late to be the most productive equals major eye baggage, lol.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right? The eye cream is a serious pleasant surprise, I bought it like you on a whim because I never got the sample and didn't want to wait around for it but had points burning a hole in my pocket. Using that combined with Benefit fakeup has been good enough for me.
I'm kinda mad that I had wasted like $8 on a stupid Neutrogena eye cream in the past when this one (which is amazing and wonderful and perfect) is only $19, haha.  I'm seriously going to go full superfan on this stuff and recommend it to everyone!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear birchbox, Do you like me? Yes or No (circle one) Sincerely, Stop ignoring me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't believe that eye cream is so expensive. I had contacted 100 pure months ago and they sent me two half size samples for free. I wasn't that impressed by it so I tossed them, wish I hadn't because I would have sent it to you.

That's pretty irritating!  I actually contacted them directly before I placed the order with Birchbox to request a sample, and they refused me.  Honestly though, it's really not that expensive comparatively.  I paid $8 for some really stupid Neutrogena  eye creme that doesn't even do anything other than hydrate, so since it's seriously lessened the appearance of my awful mommyeyebags, I think $19 is a great value!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear birchbox,

Do you like me? Yes or No (circle one)

Sincerely,
Stop ignoring me






When did you place your order for your 2nd box?  (sorry I don't feel like going back through all the posts, haha, this thread gets so busy!)

I placed my order for my 2nd box on Friday (without the bb100 code) and they still have yet to update.  However, I bought the 3rd one on Monday with the bb100 code and it's already in route to me.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh thank you for the suggestion. I have tried that and it was too dark on me. lol I haven't tried the matte one though, so I may have to give that one a try, I do look at it every time I am in Walmart...which is a good bit. It's the only thing to do where I live. Sad, I know.
I gave up and started using Korean BB creams exclusively.  I'm too pale for America I guess.  I lived in England for a few years and the selection of ultra fair makeup was stupendous--from time to time I'd find a brand sold in America, but in a color I'd never seen.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They FINALLY updated. Man it felt like pulling teeth getting a box on this account this month. I'm getting the same box as everyone else. This is a very unbalanced box (skin care) but at least it's free. Now I'm just waiting on the box itself. 


I'm getting the same box with my cancelled/reactivated sub - I'm a skincare junkie, so I don't mind getting a bunch of skincare products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know right? The eye cream is a serious pleasant surprise, I bought it like you on a whim because I never got the sample and didn't want to wait around for it but had points burning a hole in my pocket. Using that combined with Benefit fakeup has been good enough for me.

I can't believe that eye cream is so expensive. I had contacted 100 pure months ago and they sent me two half size samples for free. I wasn't that impressed by it so I tossed them, wish I hadn't because I would have sent it to you. I wasn't impressed with that eye cream either - I gave mine away as an extra in a MUT swap (after asking if she'd like it, of course!).

Apparently, the degree of my eye puffiness was too much for that eye cream to handle.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2014)

> I wasn't impressed with that eye cream either - I gave mine away as an extra in a MUT swap (after asking if she'd like it, of course!). Apparently, the degree of my eye puffiness was too much for that eye cream to handle. :sadyes:


 Hahahaaa! I know, my eye bags can't be tamed!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Hahahaaa! I know, my eye bags can't be tamed!


 That's how I feel about my dark circles! I feel like I always look like a zombie if I don't wear concealer on them. Damn Eastern European genetics... (That's what a Dr told me causes it and it makes sense for me).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2014)

> That's how I feel about my dark circles! I feel like I always look like a zombie if I don't wear concealer on them. Damn Eastern European genetics... (That's what a Dr told me causes it and it makes sense for me).


 How interesting, I'm half Czech, never would have thought that could be the reason I have dark circles. I just thought it was because I was tired lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When did you place your order for your 2nd box?  (sorry I don't feel like going back through all the posts, haha, this thread gets so busy!)

I placed my order for my 2nd box on Friday (without the bb100 code) and they still have yet to update.  However, I bought the 3rd one on Monday with the bb100 code and it's already in route to me.  
March 7th! i know it has only been 9 business days (omg business days...feels like forever). But, it did say my order will ship on the 15th. feels like liiiiifetimes ago.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  March 7th! i know it has only been 9 business days (omg business days...feels like forever). But, it did say my order will ship on the 15th. feels like liiiiifetimes ago.
Same boat! Except they said mine would ship on the 17th, 3 days ago. I also emailed them on Tuesday and have heard nothing back. So impatient, and curious if my box will even ship this week.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  March 7th! i know it has only been 9 business days (omg business days...feels like forever). But, it did say my order will ship on the 15th. feels like liiiiifetimes ago.
I'm sorry!  I'm feeling the same way about mine, and I only placed the order on the 14th.  It really does feel like forever.  I'm so spoiled by Amazon's prime shipping that anything other than two-day feels like an eternity for me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry!  I'm feeling the same way about mine, and I only placed the order on the 14th.  It really does feel like forever.  I'm so spoiled by Amazon's prime shipping that anything other than two-day feels like an eternity for me.  
i know. like i feel kinda guilty because at my old job we would have to remind people that things take up to 10 business days to process whatever forms they were turning in. my boss used to get out her calendar and count days to people who would yell at her. but still , i want my box and the 15th was 5 days ago [3 business days]. I'm not good at waiting.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 20, 2014)

> How interesting, I'm half Czech, never would have thought that could be the reason I have dark circles. I just thought it was because I was tired lol.


 I think lack of sleep exacerbates the problem, but mine are there even if I sleep 12 hours. Lol. Everyone on my dad's side of the family has it and we have a lot of bohemian ancestry. I thought it was interesting! The dr also told me that genetic dark circles are almost impossible to get rid of. You can lighten them to a degree, but that's about it. Something about weak capillaries that randomly blow out and cause the discoloration.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

> I love your box.


 Thanks. It's not a bad box in my opinion. I can't complain too much at all since I got a monetary refund and points (without asking). I'm grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Dear birchbox, Do you like me? Yes or No (circle one) Sincerely, Stop ignoring me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg this sucks. Did you try their twitter or Facebook pages? They always get back to me via email in less than 24 hours.


> I'm getting the same box with my cancelled/reactivated sub - I'm a skincare junkie, so I don't mind getting a bunch of skincare products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto. I'm uptight about my skin care. People try to tell me that "black don't crack" but I've been taking preventative measures for my skin thanks to birchbox. My under eye circles are finally gone so my main issue are wrinkles in the eye area.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When did you place your order for your 2nd box?  (sorry I don't feel like going back through all the posts, haha, this thread gets so busy!)

I placed my order for my 2nd box on Friday (without the bb100 code) and they still have yet to update.  However, I bought the 3rd one on Monday with the bb100 code and it's already in route to me.  
This is exactly what happened to me. Why is my second box not updating... but my 3rd one is already shipped? Ugh, c'mon BB!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is exactly what happened to me. Why is my second box not updating... but my 3rd one is already shipped? Ugh, c'mon BB!
I bought one of the 8th and the only reason it updated was because I called yesterday and even though it had a ship date of 3/18, there is still no clicky truck or shipping notice.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2014)

This is extra dark undereye circle season for me: All of the allergies. I have a Weather Channel app that has started sending me VERY HIGH TREE POLLEN alerts every day. I love cherry blossom season because it is beautiful and signifies that spring is here, but I can do without all of the pollen. My brother and I both have ended up with circles so dark that people have asked us if we've been punched in the face. Nope. Just an unfortunate cross between Irish on Mom's side and whatever-the-hell on Dad's side.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

I got an email back from Jenna that was just - sorry! I'll see what's up in the warehouse to find out about your box. Feel free to call blah blah thanks for your patience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm not patient.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 20, 2014)

> I got an email back from Jenna that was just - sorry! I'll see what's up in the warehouse to find out about your box. Feel free to call blah blah thanks for your patience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm not patient.


 Seriously?!? I just got an email from Charity saying she was sorry, there was a back order issue that delayed my box and it should have shipped earlier... so she refunded my $10 and said it will ship soon! Very pleased with their response, which is why I keep coming back to BB. But, It's so ridiculous how varied the customer service solutions are. I'm sorry! I definitely wouldn't judge you for emailing again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or calling, or Facebooking. They should right their wrong!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, I caved and got another subscription, except it's being sent to my mom.




I don't know why I didn't think to send her one before! I didn't gift her a sub because she would never log in and review anything. She only knows how to use facebook lol I think she'll love BB though!

I just do it all for her lol, I call her around the end of the month and force her to tell me her reviews so I can do them. I could just fill them out myself, but I like to hear what she's liked. Then when a code comes or she has enough points for a treat I ask her if there is anything she loved from past boxes or might be needing soon (moisturizer, sunscreen, etc). Only way she'd do it, and it impresses her more when she gets things free or very discounted bc she doesn't keep track and it feels so random.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 20, 2014)

Score!


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 20, 2014)

So crazy! I got the DDF moisturizing dew in my box this month. The sample size is 1oz, the full size is 1.7oz!! Why does that make sense?? Especially when the full size is $42!! Why not just give out smaller samples and drop the price?


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Score!


Love that stuff!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  March 7th! i know it has only been 9 business days (omg business days...feels like forever). But, it did say my order will ship on the 15th. feels like liiiiifetimes ago.
Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh. STILL NOTHING FROM THEM.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So crazy! I got the DDF moisturizing dew in my box this month. The sample size is 1oz, the full size is 1.7oz!! Why does that make sense?? Especially when the full size is $42!! Why not just give out smaller samples and drop the price?
Sounds like a score for you, though.  I would have loved to try that product.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 20, 2014)

I finally heard back from BB about them giving me 100 points x2 for the Supergoop dupe (got it in October 2012 and this month) and I had emailed them on 3/10/14 when box pages loaded, got 100 points, then got an email on 3/17 giving me another 100 points!  The email they sent me

  *Christine* (Birchbox Ops)

Mar 20 09:50 AM

Hi Jennifer,

Thanks for reaching out, and I would love to help!

The duplicate points were definitely an error on our end so please keep them for all the trouble. Hopefully you can use them towards something you've been wanting to buy in full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

.If you have any further questions or concerns, please let us know, we'd be happy to help. We can be reached at 877-487-7272, Monday through Friday from 9-9pm est.

Have a great day.

xo

Christine
Discovery Specialist

Woo hoo!  Now what to buy, what to buy?!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

> I finally heard back from BB about them giving me 100 points x2 for the Supergoop dupe (got it in October 2012 and this month) and I had emailed them on 3/10/14 when box pages loaded, got 100 points, then got an email on 3/17 giving me another 100 points! Â The email they sent me Â  Mar 20 09:50 AM
> 
> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> ...


 Lucky you!!!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lucky you!!!
Thanks!  I thought so too! Stuff like this does not usually happen to me so I am going to make the most of my purchase!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

> Seriously?!? I just got an email from Charity saying she was sorry, there was a back order issue that delayed my box and it should have shipped earlier... so she refunded my $10 and said it will ship soon! Very pleased with their response, which is why I keep coming back to BB. But, It's so ridiculous how varied the customer service solutions are. I'm sorry! I definitely wouldn't judge you for emailing again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or calling, or Facebooking. They should right their wrong!


 What do I say? I'm such a pushover!


----------



## KNT101184 (Mar 20, 2014)

Man all this talk of boxes I'm wanting to order a 3rd!!  But I just ordered my 2nd box this week - so chances are if I opened a 3rd it would be the same box as the 2nd?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 20, 2014)

I just e-mailed Birchbox because the Miss Jessie's shampoo that's one of the items pictured on my Box Page is not listed in the items for my Box History for March. If I ever get my March box, I want to review all the samples for points, not just 5 out of 6.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 20, 2014)

I did review the chocolate already. I got some from Target.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Score!


 Nice! I love seeing posts like these! :-D


> I finally heard back from BB about them giving me 100 points x2 for the Supergoop dupe (got it in October 2012 and this month) and I had emailed them on 3/10/14 when box pages loaded, got 100 points, then got an email on 3/17 giving me another 100 points! Â The email they sent me Â  Mar 20 09:50 AM
> 
> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> ...


 That's awesome! Their customer service reps are amazing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 20, 2014)

> My thoughts on the Michael Todd exfoliator: I still like the Suki better. With that said, I think those who like the Vasanti will probably like the MT, the product *felt* a lot like it, but smelled amazing. I just don't think either of those products are tough enough for my skin, the Suki is the only one that has really done a deep cleaning on my oily skin.


Is it the cleaning or the exfoliating that just isn't enough?


> If I had to pin point it, I would say that I think it's the exfoliating that isn't enough. My face felt relatively clean after using the MT product.


 I only asked because I used to never feel like anything took enough dead skin off, or it was just too harsh and felt like it was tearing my skin apart. If you ever get a chance, try the 2% liquid BHA from Paula's Choice. I just can't go back to a regular exfoliant now.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh my god.  I need to email a new person, because the CS rep I am talking to her and she keeps repeating the same thing over and over.  She keeps telling me that it may take up to ten days for them to send me my box.  I get that, but today is the 20th- and my invoice said it would ship by today.  It's past 10 on the east coast, there is no way that it is getting shipped today.  If she emails me the same BS again I will scream.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2014)

> Is it the cleaning or the exfoliating that just isn't enough? I only asked because I used to never feel like anything took enough dead skin off, or it was just too harsh and felt like it was tearing my skin apart. If you ever get a chance, try the 2% liquid BHA from Paula's Choice. I just can't go back to a regular exfoliant now.


 Oooh I'll have to look in to that! Maybe contact them for a sample. I love the suki because I feel like it does a good job but sometimes I was afraid the scrub was a little too rough on my skin.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 20, 2014)

You guys have me wanting to try that eye cream now! I just added it to my faves to order with my next code!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh I'll have to look in to that! Maybe contact them for a sample. I love the suki because I feel like it does a good job but sometimes I was afraid the scrub was a little too rough on my skin.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh I'll have to look in to that! Maybe contact them for a sample. I love the suki because I feel like it does a good job but sometimes I was afraid the scrub was a little too rough on my skin.
Sent you a PM with some info.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 20, 2014)

Whew, all caught up!

All that talk about the BP spray a few days back, I have a question for people who sampled it a few months ago.

They sent me the sample back in maybe November or December 2013? I think at some point I opened up the cap and just poured a little bit into my palm to work it into my hair. I recall that it had a milky white color, semi transparent, almost loose conditioner consistency. 

I got the full size a few weeks ago, and sprayed a little into my palm the other day, and it was this rusty red tinted color!

A few pages back, someone posted a pic of their box which had a BP spray that leaked, and it looked like the leakage was that same rusty red.

Do you think the red of the bottle is leaching into the product? Am I mis-remembering the sample size as being more white?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Mar 20, 2014)

Kawaiimeows--Just saw you said the Michael Todd reminded you of the Vasanti.  I just tried the Vasanti sample I got months ago and really liked it.  With rosacea, I have to be careful.  So I'm thinking of ordering Vasanti sometime and maybe the Michael Todd.  That said, I did finally just get a Suki sample and I'm going to try it too.  It was the only thing in my New Beauty Test Tube I actually wanted.  Awfully expensive--$40 sample of Suki--tsk, tsk.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew, all caught up!

All that talk about the BP spray a few days back, I have a question for people who sampled it a few months ago.

They sent me the sample back in maybe November or December 2013? I think at some point I opened up the cap and just poured a little bit into my palm to work it into my hair. I recall that it had a milky white color, semi transparent, almost loose conditioner consistency. 

I got the full size a few weeks ago, and sprayed a little into my palm the other day, and it was this rusty red tinted color!

A few pages back, someone posted a pic of their box which had a BP spray that leaked, and it looked like the leakage was that same rusty red.

Do you think the red of the bottle is leaching into the product? Am I mis-remembering the sample size as being more white?
I tried to take a picture for you, but my cell phone camera isn't doing a good job of capturing the color. I have 2 sample size bottles and one full size. All three of them are kind of a pale rusty color. Interesting that you mention it because I've always just sprayed mine and never opened it and looked at it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 20, 2014)

Order Review   Quantity Price Total 

 Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set 1 $34.00 $34.00 Subtotal $34.00 Discount (20% Special Welcome Offer) -$6.80 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Standard) $0.00 


 100 reward points -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$17.20* 














So, not as awesome of deals as everyone else has been getting, but this IS only my second month and I have been drooling over that Revealed palette for a WHILE! And now I got it cheaper than I could have at Coastal Scents with shipping... and I know, they have sales, but I just couldn't wait anymore! LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

> Here's my entire convo about the entire situation that we're going thru under the spoiler since it's lengthy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.facebook.com/Birchboxhttps://www.facebook.com/rm8106https://www.facebook.com/Birchboxhttps://www.facebook.com/rm8106https://www.facebook.com/Birchboxhttps://www.facebook.com/rm8106https://www.facebook.com/Birchboxhttps://www.facebook.com/rm8106https://www.facebook.com/Birchboxhttps://www.facebook.com/rm8106 Lol I had to read this over and over to muster up the courage for me to say "yanno, this sucks and I really just want my box"


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Kawaiimeows--Just saw you said the Michael Todd reminded you of the Vasanti. Â I just tried the Vasanti sample I got months ago and really liked it. Â With rosacea, I have to be careful. Â So I'm thinking of ordering Vasanti sometime and maybe the Michael Todd. Â That said, I did finally just get a Suki sample and I'm going to try it too. Â It was the only thing in my New Beauty Test Tube I actually wanted. Â Awfully expensive--$40 sample of Suki--tsk, tsk. Â :icon_lol: :icon_cry:


 I also have rosacea (are we living some sort of parallel lives?), and I know I'm not supposed to use exfoliating scrubs, so I try not to very often. I love the suki scrub. I almost wish I didn't since I'm shouldn't use it, but it works really well and the smell is nice. Also, a little goes a long way.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
yup.  you gotta hold people accountable.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm a little out of the loop, I've been working a lot... but is it just me or does shipping and box updating kind of suck this month? lol. Like, my first box shipped super fast and was here on the 8th. My other boxes don't even have tracking codes yet, and I got them on the 7th.


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little out of the loop, I've been working a lot... but is it just me or does shipping and box updating kind of suck this month? lol. Like, my first box shipped super fast and was here on the 8th. My other boxes don't even have tracking codes yet, and I got them on the 7th.
I noticed the same shipping issue with my box this month.  I got the INIKA eyeliner in Green Lagoon which I like since it's not just another brown or black pencil.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 21, 2014)

Remember when you spent $40 on that bottle of conditioner â€” and you ended up hating it? Are you looking to try out new grooming and beauty products without breaking the bank?



It's Birchbox to the rescue!












For only $10 a month, Birchbox sends you high-end beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples that have been customized for you â€” from creams to help you put your best face forward, to the eye-catching nail colors of the season, to accessories that will gear you up for those early-morning workouts. Each month brings a new box of surprises right to your mailbox.




*The best part:* With this special offer, you get to skip the wait list for this popular service and start Birchbox today!



*SPECIAL BONUS:* We are also giving you 100 *Birchbox* Points (worth $10) to redeem with your next purchase! Use promo code BBWOMENSHEALTH at checkout.

Did you guys see this?


----------



## Pixels (Mar 21, 2014)

hmm tried to use on an inactive account and it says invalid.. I know they already had a colab with them last year so maybe they sent me the e-mail in error? Got it today..


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmm tried to use on an inactive account and it says invalid.. I know they already had a colab with them last year so maybe they sent me the e-mail in error? Got it today..
That's what I was thinking, Women's Health was last year


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

UPDATE:

got an email back from jenna that said:

we're so sorry you're frustrated! we are working to resolve the issue. thanks!

ok so thats basically what it said, but there was more fluff. meeeeeeh. this is why i never let myself have 2 boxes. too much drama.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPDATE:

got an email back from jenna that said:

we're so sorry you're frustrated! we are working to resolve the issue. thanks!

ok so thats basically what it said, but there was more fluff. meeeeeeh. this is why i never let myself have 2 boxes. too much drama.
I don't understand why they've refunded, and/or given other people points already yet are keeping you in Birchbox limbo.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

> UPDATE: got an email back from jenna that said: we're so sorry you're frustrated! we are working to resolve the issue. thanks! ok so thats basically what it said, but there was more fluff. meeeeeeh. this is why i never let myself have 2 boxes. too much drama.


 Are you just replying to the email chain? My not-so-inner witch would vote to forward it it the general CS address (in the hope that someone else looks at it) and state that this not acceptable. I have friends on the same situation that are getting refunds and points, so why am I just getting repeatedly thanked for my currently-nonexistent patience?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you just replying to the email chain? My not-so-inner witch would vote to forward it it the general CS address (in the hope that someone else looks at it) and state that this not acceptable. I have friends on the same situation that are getting refunds and points, so why am I just getting repeatedly thanked for my currently-nonexistent patience?
Is it OK to mention that? like "everyone else is getting refunds and points, why am i being treated differently for the same issue?"


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't understand why they've refunded, and/or given other people points already yet are keeping you in Birchbox limbo.
right? i've already threated to cancel.

maybe i'll read @quene8106 's chain of fb messages again for more inspiration.. ugh. this is getting really annoying.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 21, 2014)

I called again yesterday and spoke to someone, she updated my box page but I still don't have shipping.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

> Is it OK to mention that? like "everyone else is getting refunds and points, why am i being treated differently for the same issue?"


 I vote yes. There needs to be consistency, and they *know* we talk amongst ourselves about this stuff, so it should not come as a surprise to them that subscribers know that people are being treated differently. They need to realize that you *know* that's happening. It's easier to be uneven when subscribers don't know, but when we *do* know, it breeds resentment and former subscribers.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I vote yes. There needs to be consistency, and they *know* we talk amongst ourselves about this stuff, so it should not come as a surprise to them that subscribers know that people are being treated differently. They need to realize that you *know* that's happening. It's easier to be uneven when subscribers don't know, but when we *do* know, it breeds resentment and former subscribers.
Definitely agree with this. I don't know if it will make a difference for you now, but they at least need to know "hey subbers do talk."


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: I think this is getting ridiculous. I love birchbox and you all are known for providing fantastic customer service. I don't understand why I'm being kept in March-Birchbox-Limbo. Did I do something wrong? Is there a holdup with my payment or the code I used to subscribe with? Most of my friends already have their boxes. The friends I do know who have had issues have either recieved a refund or points or something in the meantime as the boxes are being tracked down. I realize I subscribed on the 7th but people who used the 100 point code that was released after the 15th have already had their box page update AND have a shipping notice. It has been more than 10 days and exactly 10 business days. I don't even have my benefit bonus. I don't have a box page update. I don't have a tracking number.   I appreciate that Jenna is looking into the warehouse to figure out what's happening but this is going on too long. I am planning on cancelling since I am so disappointed in what my March box holds so far (nothing, it holds nothing.). I wish there was more consistency on how late boxes are handled. I don't think its fair that there has been no warning, resolution, or attempt for appeasement. I am losing faith in the legendary customer service that made me want to be a Birchbox customer in the first place.
^ this is what i'm sending.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 21, 2014)

@usofjessamerica you need to contact them again! I called them just now because of this shipping BS that is going on and Heidi put 100 points in my account. She said that they are aware of the situation and this morning everyone was brought into a meeting about what was happening. The warehouse team is putting our boxes together, and we should be contacted by Monday or Tuesday about the issue and with some type of resolution for all of us affected.

Now, I will believe it when I see it, but she was really helpful and honestly sounded as if she felt bad for those dealing with this issue.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 21, 2014)

I worry that saying things like "everyone else is getting points" will end up in blanket corporate decisions where no one gets points at all in the future....this happened with another retailer I know that used to give discount codes. But who knows! I definitely agree with trying for another CS rep!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

> I worry that saying things like "everyone else is getting points" will end up in blanket corporate decisions where no one gets points at all in the future....this happened with another retailer I know that used to give discount codes. But who knows! I definitely agree with trying for another CS rep!


 That might happen, but here's the thing: Why should Person A care that Person B stops getting points when Person A didn't get any in the first place? Either give points to everyone or no one. I hate uneven treatment like this, and I'm not even affected by it.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok I got an email from Meghan at CS saying that she finally was able to access my tracking info, and it shipped on the 18th. She had tried to find it yesterday but could only see that it was processing. I didn't get any points, but I that is fine by me because my box did ship on time. I just hope that they can address the shippig


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't know where else to ask this...

So I got a welcome box in February from a gift subscription and asked them if I could do the reviews for points.  (I did a gift sub for my account and my mom's account).  When I emailed them about mine they said I could email the reviews in for points.  She said they don't post the welcome box because they wanted it to be a surprise.  I did that and got 5 points.  Isn't it suppose to be 10 per review.  I got 5 items in that box so it should be 50 points.  Has anyone else done this?  If you did, did you get 5 points or 10 per review.

And a short rant...

I called in on my mom's account (which is in my name since I pay for it) to ask because I had another issue anyways with an order.  When I asked the guy if she could review the items in her welcome box for points, he said sure but they don't post the welcome box because they don't want people taking advantage of the point system but I can email him my mom's reviews.  -----  Maybe I'm reading too much into it but I was kind of offended by what he said.  If he even looked through her point history he'd notice that she didn't even do reviews for all of 2013.  Take advantage of what exactly?  Birchbox offers the points for the reviews.  I hardly ever call in in regards to the birchbox box itself but I've had to call in a few times because the items I received in orders were scratched or used.


----------



## page5 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew, all caught up!

All that talk about the BP spray a few days back, I have a question for people who sampled it a few months ago.

They sent me the sample back in maybe November or December 2013? I think at some point I opened up the cap and just poured a little bit into my palm to work it into my hair. I recall that it had a milky white color, semi transparent, almost loose conditioner consistency. 

I got the full size a few weeks ago, and sprayed a little into my palm the other day, and it was this rusty red tinted color!

A few pages back, someone posted a pic of their box which had a BP spray that leaked, and it looked like the leakage was that same rusty red.

Do you think the red of the bottle is leaching into the product? Am I mis-remembering the sample size as being more white?

the sample I received did not have a red tint. It was pale/milky and semi-transparent as you described above.

I did not care for the product - it did nothing for my hair and I found the scent to be cloying.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know where else to ask this...

So I got a welcome box in February from a gift subscription and asked them if I could do the reviews for points.  (I did a gift sub for my account and my mom's account).  When I emailed them about mine they said I could email the reviews in for points.  She said they don't post the welcome box because they wanted it to be a surprise.  I did that and got 5 points.  Isn't it suppose to be 10 per review.  I got 5 items in that box so it should be 50 points.  Has anyone else done this?  If you did, did you get 5 points or 10 per review.

And a short rant...

I called in on my mom's account (which is in my name since I pay for it) to ask because I had another issue anyways with an order.  When I asked the guy if she could review the items in her welcome box for points, he said sure but they don't post the welcome box because* they don't want people taking advantage of the point system but I can email him my mom's reviews.*  -----  Maybe I'm reading too much into it but I was kind of offended by what he said.  If he even looked through her point history he'd notice that she didn't even do reviews for all of 2013.  Take advantage of what exactly?  Birchbox offers the points for the reviews.  I hardly ever call in in regards to the birchbox box itself but I've had to call in a few times because the items I received in orders were scratched or used.  
They don't want people taking advantage of the point system but they want to take advantage of the free feedback?

That would kind of offend me too, but then again any CS response that tries to make the customer look like the bad guy kind of annoys me.


----------



## IffB (Mar 21, 2014)

Did anyone one else get a practically empty COOLA sample?


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone one else get a practically empty COOLA sample? 
I haven't checked but it did feel really light


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They don't want people taking advantage of the point system but they want to take advantage of the free feedback?

That would kind of offend me too, but then again any CS response that tries to make the customer look like the bad guy kind of annoys me.
I JUST emailed them about the 5 points literally 10 minutes ago and just got a response back that it was a mistake and she fixed it.  Super nice and fast.  Now about the 2nd guy.  Ugh.  The way he made it sound, I don't even want to email in my mom's reviews.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I JUST emailed them about the 5 points literally 10 minutes ago and just got a response back that it was a mistake and she fixed it.  Super nice and fast.  Now about the 2nd guy.  Ugh.  The way he made it sound, I don't even want to email in my mom's reviews.  
That's just so weird because it sounds like a lot of people here have emailed about gift accounts and gotten to review the first month. I didn't even know that was the protocol now when I got my mom a gift sub and assumed they just scratched the points for the first month to make it an even 100 at the end of 3 months or something. Hopefully he was just new and really bad at handling questions or something. I'd probably try calling in or getting someone else about her account though.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 21, 2014)

> > Â  They don't want people taking advantage of the point system but they want to take advantage of the free feedback? That would kind of offend me too, but then again any CS response that tries to make the customer look like the bad guy kind of annoys me.
> 
> 
> I JUST emailed them about the 5 points literally 10 minutes ago and just got a response back that it was a mistake and she fixed it. Â Super nice and fast. Â Now about the 2nd guy. Â Ugh. Â The way he made it sound, I don't even want to email in my mom's reviews. Â


 I would send them in as a new email, not as a reply. Just say that you were told to email the reviews in for a welcome box so you could get the points. That way someone hopefully nicer will respond.


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would send them in as a new email, not as a reply. Just say that you were told to email the reviews in for a welcome box so you could get the points. That way someone hopefully nicer will respond.
Thanks! I think I'll do that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
And a short rant...

I called in on my mom's account (which is in my name since I pay for it) to ask because I had another issue anyways with an order.  When I asked the guy if she could review the items in her welcome box for points, he said sure but they don't post the welcome box because they don't want people taking advantage of the point system but I can email him my mom's reviews.  -----  Maybe I'm reading too much into it but I was kind of offended by what he said.  If he even looked through her point history he'd notice that she didn't even do reviews for all of 2013.  Take advantage of what exactly?  Birchbox offers the points for the reviews.  I hardly ever call in in regards to the birchbox box itself but I've had to call in a few times because the items I received in orders were scratched or used.  
Did she receive her welcome box in 2013?  My last welcome box was posted and I was able to review it for points but that was several months ago.

I wonder if they changed it because of all the 100pt promos they have been doing.  Your basically netting $5 to sign up, though you would have to stick around for another 50 pts to use all of them.  So for $20 spent, you get 8-12 samples and $20 worth of products (excluding discount codes) which is probably a loss for them when you factor in labor and such.  Just guessing about what he may have meant.  I just find it hard to believe that enough people are doing that for him to make a point of making a comment about it.


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did she receive her welcome box in 2013?  My last welcome box was posted and I was able to review it for points but that was several months ago.

I wonder if they changed it because of all the 100pt promos they have been doing.  Your basically netting $5 to sign up, though you would have to stick around for another 50 pts to use all of them.  So for $20 spent, you get 8-12 samples and $20 worth of products (excluding discount codes) which is probably a loss for them when you factor in labor and such.  Just guessing about what he may have meant.  I just find it hard to believe that enough people are doing that for him to make a point of making a comment about it.
She got the welcome box in Feb 2014 and we kept waiting for it to update and it never did which is why I asked.  And we have both had our accounts since 2012 so I doubt they're losing money...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2014)

> I called again yesterday and spoke to someone, she updated my box page but I still don't have shipping.


 Same here.


> I vote yes. There needs to be consistency, and they *know* we talk amongst ourselves about this stuff, so it should not come as a surprise to them that subscribers know that people are being treated differently. They need to realize that you *know* that's happening. It's easier to be uneven when subscribers don't know, but when we *do* know, it breeds resentment and former subscribers.





> Definitely agree with this. I don't know if it will make a difference for you now, but they at least need to know "hey subbers do talk."


 Exactly! I do tell them that we talk about our boxes and customer service experiences at makeuptalk.com


> ^ this is what i'm sending.


 Great letter. If anyone gets a cs person they don't like contact the social media accounts. You should get a different type of answer. Btw, still no clicky truck and I was "promised" By a rep yesterday that it would ship out. Just like I promised that it come out on "Tuesday". I don't even know if I should care anymore. I just hate it when people don't keep their word.


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine had actually leaked in the box. The seal fell off when I opened the tube. I emailed them and they gave me 100 points, which I have already spent. I meant to quote. I am talking about the coola sample.


----------



## knightsgirl (Mar 21, 2014)

> Did anyone one else get a practically empty COOLA sample?Â


 I think it seems so empty because they're putting a .17 oz. sample into a tube that is usually used for a .23 oz. sample size. The Juice CC cream tube is .17 oz. and it's fairly empty feeling too.




I actually tried the Coola today and I LOVE it! I was all wah wah about getting three between last months boxes and this months, now I wish I had more lol!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 21, 2014)

They shipped the 3rd box I purchased on Monday using the bb100 code on Tuesday and it's already out for delivery, but they still haven't shipped my 2nd box I ordered last Friday.  I'm just glad newgestics didn't hold this package for a week.


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 21, 2014)

> I don't know where else to ask this... So I got a welcome box in February from a gift subscription and asked them if I could do the reviews for points. Â (I did a gift sub for my account and my mom's account). Â When I emailed them about mine they said I could email the reviews in for points. Â She said they don't post the welcome box because they wanted it to be a surprise. Â I did that and got 5 points. Â Isn't it suppose to be 10 per review. Â I got 5 items in that box so it should be 50 points. Â Has anyone else done this? Â If you did, did you get 5 points or 10 per review. And a short rant... I called in on my mom's account (which is in my name since I pay for it) to ask because I had another issue anyways with an order. Â When I asked the guy if she could review the items in her welcome box for points, he said sure but they don't post the welcome box because they don't want people taking advantage of the point system but I can email him my mom's reviews. Â ----- Â Maybe I'm reading too much into it but I was kind of offended by what he said. Â If he even looked through her point history he'd notice that she didn't even do reviews for all of 2013. Â Take advantage of what exactly? Â Birchbox offers the points for the reviews. Â I hardly ever call in in regards to the birchbox box itself but I've had to call in a few times because the items I received in orders were scratched or used. Â


 I got a welcome box in February (a friend gifted me a sub ... My first ever bb!) and it showed up in my account and I got to review the items for points. It just lists it as my feb box


----------



## Swtnsarah (Mar 21, 2014)

Since I had a Harvey Prince perfume sample last year, I can not review for the Cherie Blossom sample that I received this March. I only get to review 4 items and I am not happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm 10 points short from the next hundred. Don't you just hate that? Or is it just me?


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 21, 2014)

> Since I had a Harvey Prince perfume sample last year, I can not review for the Cherie Blossom sample thatÂ I received thisÂ March. I only get to review 4 items and I am not happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm 10 points short from the next hundred. Don't you just hate that? Or is it just me?


 I would contact Birchbox because from what I understand you're not supposed to get dupes on the same account.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 21, 2014)

> > Since I had a Harvey Prince perfume sample last year, I can not review for the Cherie Blossom sample thatÂ I received thisÂ March. I only get to review 4 items and I am not happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm 10 points short from the next hundred. Don't you just hate that? Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> I would contact Birchbox because from what I understand you're not supposed to get dupes on the same account.


 You can get the same brand perfume in diff scents. If you haven't received that scent, and it's not letting u review it, contact bb cs.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, I give up being hopeful that my second box will update or ship, and I am going to expect it to show up sometime next month. I think the lesson here, that I should have learned before, is that when Birchbox does a promotion, and the reward is anything but points, you have a high risk of getting screwed. I still love their points system, but I feel like they do a bit of bait and switch, sometimes, when it comes to these "Buy this or that and get _ free!"

Like when they were giving away bracelets with purchase, and the email they send me advertising the offer, came after I know for a fact that they had already run out of the bracelets. I know now, that if I want a gift-with-purchase I have to try to get it immediately after it is posted, or forget about it. Because when they run out, all they send is a "Sorry," note.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

Got a reply this time from Heidi. Lolz part of me wants to let her know that I have never had a box preview and part of me wants to give up: Hi Jessica, Thank you for being in touch. I'm sorry to hear you haven't received your Birchbox! We strive to make every Birchbox experience perfect and we are happy to help when the chance issue does occur. I have requested a replacement box be shipped to you. Please note that your replacement may contain different products than the items displayed in your Box Preview. It may take up to 10 business days for your replacement box to arrive; please note you will not receive tracking information for your replacement box. We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. If you do not hear from us within 48 hours, rest assured that your Birchbox replacement is on its way!


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 21, 2014)

I sent BB a "where is my box??" email this morning also.  I used the BBZIP BBCASE code on the 7th and had a promised ship date of the 17th.  I have no shipping email, clicky truck, or box contents yet.  At this point I am annoyed because I feel like I won't get my box in time to do reviews and possibly cancel before they charge me on the 1st for April!  (I think...you can't do feedback reviews after you have cancelled the subscription, right?)  Anyway, I think I would be less irritated if they had at least updated my box contents on the 17th.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a reply this time from Heidi. Lolz part of me wants to let her know that I have never had a box preview and part of me wants to give up:

Hi Jessica,

Thank you for being in touch. I'm sorry to hear you haven't received your Birchbox!

We strive to make every Birchbox experience perfect and we are happy to help when the chance issue does occur.

I have requested a replacement box be shipped to you. Please note that your replacement may contain different products than the items displayed in your Box Preview. It may take up to 10 business days for your replacement box to arrive; please note you will not receive tracking information for your replacement box.

We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. If you do not hear from us within 48 hours, rest assured that your Birchbox replacement is on its way!
Are you still going to get your Benefit sample though??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

> Are you still going to get your Benefit sample though??


 Oh good call I'm gonna email again


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Guys!!

I know a lot of us enjoy Harvey Prince perfumes because of Birchbox.

I just got an e-mail from Harvey Prince saying they're doing 50% your entire purchase for one day!


----------



## casey anne (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent BB a "where is my box??" email this morning also.  I used the BBZIP code on the 7th and had a promised ship date of the 17th.  I have no shipping email, clicky truck, or box contents yet.  At this point I am annoyed because I feel like I won't get my box in time to do reviews and possibly cancel before they charge me on the 1st for April!  (I think...you can't do feedback reviews after you have cancelled the subscription, right?)  Anyway, I think I would be less irritated if they had at least updated my box contents on the 17th.
I know a lot of us are in the same boat.  I also sent emails and have heard nothing back.  I'm gonna give it til Monday, and if I don't hear anything, I'm gonna request they cancel my orders.  If I can't cancel before the 1st, why even get the box?


----------



## trustlust (Mar 21, 2014)

My 2nd &amp; 3rd boxes will be here tomorrow. My 2nd box has updated, I guess my 3rd box will be a surprise! Lol


----------



## casey anne (Mar 21, 2014)

This is seriously the worst response yet as to where in the heck is my box!  

*Sarah Y.* (Birchbox Ops)

Mar 21 02:43 PM

Hi Casey,

Thank you for writing in. I'm so sorry for the trouble and confusion!

Your Birchbox can take up to 10 days to process after your initial order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order confirmation. You will receive tracking information as soon as it ships.

Following that, we bill regularly on the first and ship by the tenth of each month. You will always receive a shipping confirmation with a tracking number so that you may follow your box's progress.

Please note that the Order Status for your subscription will always say "Processing." Because your order is for a monthly, recurring subscription, this status will not change until your subscription is closed.

Please let me know if you have any other questions. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Sarah Y.
Discovery Specialist


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 21, 2014)

> This is seriously the worst response yet as to where in the heckÂ is my box! Â  Mar 21 02:43 PM
> 
> Hi Casey,
> 
> ...


 This is the response I got earlier. I wanted to punch the screen, but instead I called and they helped me out by giving me points, I still have no shipping on my box.


----------



## Hollister74 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am so frustrated with birchbox! Last week I ordered some supergoop for my beach trip this weekend I paid the $7 UPS two day shipping so it would get here in time. Today I realized that I still did not have tracking info..and I am leaving in the morning. Called birchbox it will be here Monday or Tuesday I got my shipping refunded and some points but I am out a really good sunscreen at the beach this weekend I love their customer service but is it enough to keep dealing with the shipping issues?


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: This is the response I got earlier. I wanted to punch the screen, but instead I called and they helped me out by giving me points, I still have no shipping on my box.

I got this email too. Almost word for word.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is seriously the worst response yet as to where in the heck is my box!  

*Sarah Y.* (Birchbox Ops)

Mar 21 02:43 PM

Hi Casey,

Thank you for writing in. I'm so sorry for the trouble and confusion!

Your Birchbox can take up to 10 days to process after your initial order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order confirmation. You will receive tracking information as soon as it ships.

Following that, we bill regularly on the first and ship by the tenth of each month. You will always receive a shipping confirmation with a tracking number so that you may follow your box's progress.

Please note that the Order Status for your subscription will always say "Processing." Because your order is for a monthly, recurring subscription, this status will not change until your subscription is closed.

Please let me know if you have any other questions. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Sarah Y.
Discovery Specialist


This is the email I got as well, except it came from Joey.  I replied back and said their email did not address a single one of my issues, and that I would like to know where my box is, why it wasn't shipped out on the promised date, and what they will do to fix it problem.  That email just made it more frustrating. lol


----------



## casey anne (Mar 21, 2014)

Birchbox #3 is magically out for delivery and just updated:





Pumped for the Harvey Prince!


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 21, 2014)

Um...coming out of my lurking phase real quick to show y'all this email that just came in...

"Hi Ashley, 

Some mistakes come with a silver lining. Case in point: Due to a shipping error, you've got not one but TWO Birchboxes heading your way this month. The second is, of course, free of charge.

Feel free to pass the second box along to a deserving friend, or double up and keep them all for yourself!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thank you,
Team Birchbox"

I feel guilty because some of you ladies still haven't heard a single thing about your boxes and I've had my first one for a week now.  What the heck is going on with Birchbox this month?


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is seriously the worst response yet as to where in the heck is my box!  

*Sarah Y.* (Birchbox Ops)

Mar 21 02:43 PM

Hi Casey,

Thank you for writing in. I'm so sorry for the trouble and confusion!

Your Birchbox can take up to 10 days to process after your initial order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order confirmation. You will receive tracking information as soon as it ships.

Following that, we bill regularly on the first and ship by the tenth of each month. You will always receive a shipping confirmation with a tracking number so that you may follow your box's progress.

Please note that the Order Status for your subscription will always say "Processing." Because your order is for a monthly, recurring subscription, this status will not change until your subscription is closed.

Please let me know if you have any other questions. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Sarah Y.
Discovery Specialist


This is the email I got as well, except it came from Joey.  I replied back and said their email did not address a single one of my issues, and that I would like to know where my box is, why it wasn't shipped out on the promised date, and what they will do to fix it problem.  That email just made it more frustrating. lol


I wasn't taking it this is the email i sent back,

Meghan,
I don't think you actually read my initial email. I wasn't even really that
pissed about it, but I am irritated now.

You state, "Your Birchbox takes up to 10 days to process after your initial

order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order

confirmation." I did receive a confirmation email stating, "women's ship by
the 10th day of each month." That doesn't sound estimated to me.

Then you proceed to say, "we bill regularly on the first and ship by the
tenth of each month." I paid upfront for a year, I hope you aren't planning
on billing me on the first of every month.

Then we get to, "First, the boxes are sent from our processing center in
New Jersey to your local post office via our shipping partner." If this is
the case. what was it ever doing in Tennessee or Indiana? I really don't
mind canned answers, but I like them to make sense.

The only thing I do understand is that the delivery date is estimated. I
get it.


----------



## angienharry (Mar 21, 2014)

> I don't know where else to ask this... So I got a welcome box in February from a gift subscription and asked them if I could do the reviews for points. Â (I did a gift sub for my account and my mom's account). Â When I emailed them about mine they said I could email the reviews in for points. Â She said they don't post the welcome box because they wanted it to be a surprise. Â I did that and got 5 points. Â Isn't it suppose to be 10 per review. Â I got 5 items in that box so it should be 50 points. Â Has anyone else done this? Â If you did, did you get 5 points or 10 per review. And a short rant... I called in on my mom's account (which is in my name since I pay for it) to ask because I had another issue anyways with an order. Â When I asked the guy if she could review the items in her welcome box for points, he said sure but they don't post the welcome box because they don't want people taking advantage of the point system but I can email him my mom's reviews. Â ----- Â Maybe I'm reading too much into it but I was kind of offended by what he said. Â If he even looked through her point history he'd notice that she didn't even do reviews for all of 2013. Â Take advantage of what exactly? Â Birchbox offers the points for the reviews. Â I hardly ever call in in regards to the birchbox box itself but I've had to call in a few times because the items I received in orders were scratched or used. Â


 Doesn't it seem odd that CS would talk that way about points that were even called out on the spoiler video "make sure you don't forget to review your products for points in the BB shop"??? I would have told him "Hayley told me I could review these for points...lol!!"


----------



## casey anne (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wasn't taking it this is the email i sent back,

Meghan,
I don't think you actually read my initial email. I wasn't even really that
pissed about it, but I am irritated now.

You state, "Your Birchbox takes up to 10 days to process after your initial

order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order

confirmation." I did receive a confirmation email stating, "women's ship by
the 10th day of each month." That doesn't sound estimated to me.

Then you proceed to say, "we bill regularly on the first and ship by the
tenth of each month." I paid upfront for a year, I hope you aren't planning
on billing me on the first of every month.

Then we get to, "First, the boxes are sent from our processing center in
New Jersey to your local post office via our shipping partner." If this is
the case. what was it ever doing in Tennessee or Indiana? I really don't
mind canned answers, but I like them to make sense.

The only thing I do understand is that the delivery date is estimated. I
get it.
  I said pretty much the same thing in my reply back.  They need to get all of their reps on the same page


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 21, 2014)

After emailing yesterday and messaging their FB page today, I received the same response from two different CS members, Heidi and Nye stating basically logistics is aware there is a problem and they will get back with me soon on what is going on and what compensation I'll get. My 2nd box, the one that was supposed to ship by yesterday, finally updated today:




The Havvn and the Jergens are dupes from my main box, but not a big deal. I got the balm, which I wanted. I'll just be happy if I ever finally get it.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 21, 2014)

Well my box never updated on my 2nd account but it showed up on my doorstep this afternoon! What the heck? Will I be able to review for points??

Amazingly they sent me a perfume I love for once!! The Harvey Prince Cherry Blossom. Not sure if I should complain about being sent Jergens "for light skin tones" when my profile definitely is not that but eh. Also got the tiny Air Repair, the Supergoop (will have to check ingredients before trying, my face hates certain things) AND THE STILA so I'm vaguely happy ha.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well my box never updated on my 2nd account but it showed up on my doorstep this afternoon! What the heck? Will I be able to review for points??

Amazingly they sent me a perfume I love for once!! The Harvey Prince Cherry Blossom. Not sure if I should complain about being sent Jergens "for light skin tones" when my profile definitely is not that but eh. Also got the tiny Air Repair, the Supergoop (will have to check ingredients before trying, my face hates certain things) AND THE STILA so I'm vaguely happy ha.
I'm getting this same box today.  I emailed customer service yesterday, then got the response today that my box was out for delivery.  I then responded by asking them to update my box page with the contents and she was able to right away.


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

This is my very first BB. It seems like a ton of people are having issues. Is this normal?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my very first BB. It seems like a ton of people are having issues. Is this normal?
Uh no, their customer service is usually great, but it seems this month they changed up their shipping methods. They also offered product and point incentives for us to make multiple accounts/order multiple boxes and I think they were overwhelmed. Hopefully it will all be sorted out by April.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2014)

> This is seriously the worst response yet as to where in the heckÂ is my box! Â  Mar 21 02:43 PM
> 
> Hi Casey,
> 
> ...


 Canned response dot com


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2014)

In other news, my box is out for delivery. It was shipped on the 18th according to slowgistics. Why couldn't they tell me that back then instead of beating around the bush?


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone know off hand if pick 2s go back in stock before codes die? I'm coming on the two weeks I think and I want to use it but without them..well you know lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just ordered this morning and the pick 2s were back.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I'm glad some of you are getting your 2nd/3rd boxes now! I still have no updates on mine which I ordered on the 7th. I've been stalking BB all day lol. Oh well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know off hand if pick 2s go back in stock before codes die? I'm coming on the two weeks I think and I want to use it but without them..well you know lol
My friend just placed an order with pick2s, she was actually waiting for them before she ordered lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

UGGGH GUYS BUT WHAT ABOUT MEEEEE. Ok I sent a reply saying how crappy this is and I also asked if I was still getting my benefit perk - "I have reached out to our Logistics team to verify if the BENEFITLASH extra will be included. I will be in touch when I have an update." Maybe they know that I'm a pushover and that I can't be mean to someone via computer. In real life I like to think im mean but everyone says this isn't true. But seriously. I want my damn box


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

UGGGH GUYS BUT WHAT ABOUT MEEEEE.

Ok I sent a reply saying how crappy this is and I also asked if I was still getting my benefit perk -

"I have reached out to our Logistics team to verify if the BENEFITLASH extra will be included. I will be in touch when I have an update."

Maybe they know that I'm a pushover and that I can't be mean to someone via computer. In real life I like to think im mean but everyone says this isn't true. But seriously. I want my damn box

That's crazy.  Send 'em to me, I'll be bossy!  If we're being honest, this is just kind of a rude response- a CS team should be able to ask the logistics team in a quick manner, and I feel like they shouldn't reply if they don't have an answer.  I'm so sorry this is such a mess!!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 21, 2014)

> My friend just placed an order with pick2s, she was actually waiting for them before she ordered lol.





> I just ordered this morning and the pick 2s were back.


 Ugh must have missed them...boo lol. Definitely says out of stock on my screen and has all week


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

UGGGH GUYS BUT WHAT ABOUT MEEEEE.

Ok I sent a reply saying how crappy this is and I also asked if I was still getting my benefit perk -

"I have reached out to our Logistics team to verify if the BENEFITLASH extra will be included. I will be in touch when I have an update."

Maybe they know that I'm a pushover and that I can't be mean to someone via computer. In real life I like to think im mean but everyone says this isn't true. But seriously. I want my damn box
WTF did they go through their allotted refund and points balance or something, they really don't want to give in to you.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

> That's crazy. Â Send 'em to me, I'll be bossy! Â If we're being honest, this is just kind of a rude response- a CS team should be able to ask the logistics team in a quick manner, and I feel like they shouldn't reply if they don't have an answer. Â I'm so sorry this is such a mess!!


 Eh. I'm just being whiney. I'm being so whiney that I totally forgot about my first box which came in on Monday. I should probably go play with that at some point


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

> UGGGH GUYS BUT WHAT ABOUT MEEEEE. Ok I sent a reply saying how crappy this is and I also asked if I was still getting my benefit perk - "I have reached out to our Logistics team to verify if the BENEFITLASH extra will be included. I will be in touch when I have an update." Maybe they know that I'm a pushover and that I can't be mean to someone via computer. In real life I like to think im mean but everyone says this isn't true. But seriously. I want my damn box





> That's crazy. Â Send 'em to me, I'll be bossy! Â If we're being honest, this is just kind of a rude response- a CS team should be able to ask the logistics team in a quick manner, and I feel like they shouldn't reply if they don't have an answer. Â I'm so sorry this is such a mess!!


 I'm willing to compose witchy/snarky emails to be copied/pasted/sent, but that will need to wait until I get home to my laptop. You should see the email I sent the _Veronica Mars_ people last weekend because Flixster? Uh, *no*.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Ugh must have missed them...boo lol. Definitely says out of stock on my screen and has all week
Maybe clear your browser's cache?  I show the women's in stock, but the men's are still out of stock.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Ugh must have missed them...boo lol. Definitely says out of stock on my screen and has all week


 They are still showing in stock for me. Yesterday they were out. Can you try a different browser?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

> WTF did they go through their allotted refund and points balance or something, they really don't want to give in to you.


 I don't know... Maybe they just don't like this account? It is the one i opened for the 100 points last month. Then the BP oil leaked all over everything. Then I cancelled and resubbed to get a mini they're real. This is probably karma/they know that this is the account I use to load up on goodies. Actually, goodie account or not, this has been pretty weird/inconsistent CS. While points or a refund would be great (I did post what they said in the original reply right? "We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. ") I really just want my tracking number :/ I guess I'll also give it a week before I hound birchbox again about the status of my return. Ugh. Over it. I should just crawl in a hole and write my thesis and stop thinking about these stupid boxes (cries)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

> I'm willing to compose witchy/snarky emails to be copied/pasted/sent, but that will need to wait until I get home to my laptop. You should see the email I sent the _Veronica Mars_ people last weekend because Flixster? Uh, *no*.


 Lol if you do that for me I'll just give you my box!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 21, 2014)

> Maybe clear your browser's cache? Â I show the women's in stock, but the men's are still out of stock.





> They are still showing in stock for me. Yesterday they were out. Can you try a different browser?


 Yup you guys were right, the app was showing oos and since I'm on my phone didn't think of that. Thanks! Order done, yay! $74 down to 17 with 25% off and points


----------



## itsMac (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollister74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am so frustrated with birchbox! Last week I ordered some supergoop for my beach trip this weekend I paid the $7 UPS two day shipping so it would get here in time. Today I realized that I still did not have tracking info..and I am leaving in the morning. Called birchbox it will be here Monday or Tuesday I got my shipping refunded and some points but I am out a really good sunscreen at the beach this weekend I love their customer service but is it enough to keep dealing with the shipping issues?
Do you have an Ulta around you? I know it's annoying to run out right before a trip, but they carry supergoop in stores...maybe they'll have something in stock so you won't be without on your trip????


----------



## Hollister74 (Mar 21, 2014)

OMG thank you I had no idea they I got have it! You are AWSOME! I will give them a call now!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was at Ulta in Tuesday and all of their SuperGoop was 75% off! I got a big bottle with a pump of their lotion and a spray on sunscreen for $15. The lotion was $48 regular price alone!


----------



## jocedun (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know where else to ask this...

So I got a welcome box in February from a gift subscription and asked them if I could do the reviews for points.  (I did a gift sub for my account and my mom's account).  When I emailed them about mine they said I could email the reviews in for points.  She said they don't post the welcome box because they wanted it to be a surprise.  I did that and got 5 points.  Isn't it suppose to be 10 per review.  I got 5 items in that box so it should be 50 points.  Has anyone else done this?  If you did, did you get 5 points or 10 per review.

And a short rant...

I called in on my mom's account (which is in my name since I pay for it) to ask because I had another issue anyways with an order.  When I asked the guy if she could review the items in her welcome box for points, he said sure but they don't post the welcome box because they don't want people taking advantage of the point system but I can email him my mom's reviews.  -----  Maybe I'm reading too much into it but I was kind of offended by what he said.  If he even looked through her point history he'd notice that she didn't even do reviews for all of 2013.  Take advantage of what exactly?  Birchbox offers the points for the reviews.  I hardly ever call in in regards to the birchbox box itself but I've had to call in a few times because the items I received in orders were scratched or used.  

Hey, I know some of other people have already responded to this, but I wanted to give my input. I constantly gift myself 3-month subscriptions (sometimes starting with a Welcome Box) so I am very familiar with this issue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I have gathered that the box page doesn't like to update update on its own, so I've always had to e-mail them on my accounts to ask for them to update it for me. Last month, I literally emailed them a few days before the 10th (when box pages reset) and said, "Hello, my box page has not updated. Please update it so that I can do my reviews." Got right to the point, and they did follow through. I was always able to review on the site, not via email. I have had to do this a few times over the year, and they have updated my box page each time. However, maybe I have just been lucky, since I have heard other girls are sometimes told they same thing you were by certain CS reps. My suggestion is to simply send the message to multiple outlets. Try Facebook, maybe DM on twitter, because they too have the ability to update your page. Heck, I'd even e-mail [email protected] again and hope that someone else replies. 

Hope it gets sorted out for you! I think you guys are totally entitled to those points. The Welcome Box costs $10, just like every other box, and those points are part of the $10.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 21, 2014)

Also, I just received a shipping notice for my late box. Email as follows:

Hi there,Your March Birchbox has shipped! *Unfortunately your box has not shipped by the promised date, but is now on its way. On behalf of the inconvenience we have credited your Birchbox Account with 100 Birchbox Points,* which is $10 that you can use towards any full-size item in our shop.------- [shipping info]

xoxo,Birchbox

I am surprised by this generosity since Customer Service already told me via email that they would refund my money for this month. The refund hasn't hit my checking account yet, so I'm wondering if they will still actually do both (refund and points)? The 100 points are already in my account.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

BAH.

I finally got my box (latest I have EVER gotten my BB) and it isn't the box on my account. Which I normally woudln't care, but I was really excited about theBalm blush and Michael Todd cleanser, damnit. 

I was supposed to get:





And I was pretty excited.

Instead I got:





Well, the Inika pencil is gorgeous. Everything else, I'm just not excited about like I was the box shown on my account. Not bad items, just, sigh. One of those days.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 21, 2014)

> BAH. I finally got my box (latest I have EVER gotten my BB) and it isn't the box on my account. Which I normally woudln't care, but I was really excited about theBalm blush and Michael Todd cleanser, damnit.Â  I was supposed to get:
> 
> And I was pretty excited. Instead I got:
> 
> Well, the Inika pencil is gorgeous. Everything else, I'm just not excited about like I was the box shown on my account. Not bad items, just, sigh. One of those days.


 Well that doesn't seem very fair. :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

@yousoldtheworld  booooo, i guess at least you can take advantage of reviewing the first box for points and then reviewing the updated box?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld  booooo, i guess at least you can take advantage of reviewing the first box for points and then reviewing the updated box?
Yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I normally don't get too bummed about things like that, but I'm just having one of those "EVERYTHING SUCKS" days.

FIrst, I woke up and someone had tried to use my debit card, so they froze the account, which is great but I can't USE IT until I get a replacement card which will take 7-10 business days...so I have exactly 17 cents to last me 17 business days. To fix that, I had to talk on the phone (which puts me in a near panic)...and that made me late for work (I am never late, to anything) which makes me MORE panicky, and I am tired and clumsy and everything I have touched has failed today, and I was like "YAY, MY BB WILL CHEER ME UP!" and then wrong box!

Sigh. SO OVER YOU, FRIDAY!

(sorry about the complaining.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Sigh. SO OVER YOU, FRIDAY!

(sorry about the complaining.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You're not the only one. Fortunately I haven't even left the house today, since i'm on spring break, but my fiance has been facebooking me about how awful customers are being today. I think its just one of those days (aka i'm ready to start cooking and pop open a bottle of wine).


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 21, 2014)

> Yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I normally don't get too bummed about things like that, but I'm just having one of those "EVERYTHING SUCKS" days. FIrst, I woke up and someone had tried to use my debit card, so they froze the account, which is great but I can't USE IT until I get a replacement card which will take 7-10 business days...so I have exactly 17 cents to last me 17 business days. To fix that, I had to talk on the phone (which puts me in a near panic)...and that made me late for work (I am never late, to anything) which makes me MORE panicky, and I am tired and clumsy and everything I have touched has failed today, and I was like "YAY, MY BB WILL CHEER ME UP!" and then wrong box! Sigh. SO OVER YOU, FRIDAY! (sorry about the complaining.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awww!! {hugs} i feel ya on the phone panic! I loathe talking on the phone! Why can't everyone just email or text?? Lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww!! {hugs} i feel ya on the phone panic! I loathe talking on the phone! Why can't everyone just email or text?? Lol
I hate talking on the phone too. My new editorial position requires making a lot of phone calls and most of the time I have to leave a message, which leaves me sounding rambly and panicked, and also I'm the absolute worst at pronunciation so pronunciating names has been a struggle.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The shipping issue doesn't bother me much. It always takes a lot longer when you subscribe after the first. I've learned from sub boxes in the past that just because you don't have shipping doesn't mean it hasn't shipped. I figure it will get to me soon enough.
Yeah. i resubscribed on my second box, on the 3rd or 4th  and i probably won't get it until next week. it doesn't really bother me because i know what i am getting now, and i know it will make it to me eventually. 

idk if you have ever been in a golden tote thread, but the reactions over shipping made me unsubscribe. people were making me anxious for them.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 21, 2014)

> BAH. I finally got my box (latest I have EVER gotten my BB) and it isn't the box on my account. Which I normally woudln't care, but I was really excited about theBalm blush and Michael Todd cleanser, damnit.Â  I was supposed to get:
> 
> And I was pretty excited. Instead I got:
> 
> Well, the Inika pencil is gorgeous. Everything else, I'm just not excited about like I was the box shown on my account. Not bad items, just, sigh. One of those days.


 The box at the top is the one showing on my 1st Bb account. But the box is hanging out in Indiana as far as the shipping info. has updated. Also, the shampoo isn't listed in my Box History. If I eventually get my box, and it's the correct one, I will send you the theBalm blush sample, if you want it. I was planning to trade it anyway.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I normally don't get too bummed about things like that, but I'm just having one of those "EVERYTHING SUCKS" days. FIrst, I woke up and someone had tried to use my debit card, so they froze the account, which is great but I can't USE IT until I get a replacement card which will take 7-10 business days...so I have exactly 17 cents to last me 17 business days. To fix that, I had to talk on the phone (which puts me in a near panic)...and that made me late for work (I am never late, to anything) which makes me MORE panicky, and I am tired and clumsy and everything I have touched has failed today, and I was like "YAY, MY BB WILL CHEER ME UP!" and then wrong box! Sigh. SO OVER YOU, FRIDAY! (sorry about the complaining.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know how you feel about being late! If I am not 10 min early I start to panic. My whole day feels rushed and I feel out of sorts.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are still showing in stock for me. Yesterday they were out. Can you try a different browser?
That's weird, it's showing out of stock for me, too. About to try on a different browser.


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey, I know some of other people have already responded to this, but I wanted to give my input. I constantly gift myself 3-month subscriptions (sometimes starting with a Welcome Box) so I am very familiar with this issue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I have gathered that the box page doesn't like to update update on its own, so I've always had to e-mail them on my accounts to ask for them to update it for me. Last month, I literally emailed them a few days before the 10th (when box pages reset) and said, "Hello, my box page has not updated. Please update it so that I can do my reviews." Got right to the point, and they did follow through. I was always able to review on the site, not via email. I have had to do this a few times over the year, and they have updated my box page each time. However, maybe I have just been lucky, since I have heard other girls are sometimes told they same thing you were by certain CS reps. My suggestion is to simply send the message to multiple outlets. Try Facebook, maybe DM on twitter, because they too have the ability to update your page. Heck, I'd even e-mail [email protected] again and hope that someone else replies. 

Hope it gets sorted out for you! I think you guys are totally entitled to those points. The Welcome Box costs $10, just like every other box, and those points are part of the $10.  
I just read the email he sent me in regards to my other issue.  At the end of the email he wrote "I also invite you to read our page about our Birchbox Points Program."  Yeah..... I know I'm reading too much into it but it feels snarky?  All because we wanted to review the items in our welcome box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BAH.

I finally got my box (latest I have EVER gotten my BB) and it isn't the box on my account. Which I normally woudln't care, but I was really excited about theBalm blush and Michael Todd cleanser, damnit. 

I was supposed to get:





And I was pretty excited.


Instead I got:





Well, the Inika pencil is gorgeous. Everything else, I'm just not excited about like I was the box shown on my account. Not bad items, just, sigh. One of those days.

The box at the top is the one showing on my 1st Bb account. But the box is hanging out in Indiana as far as the shipping info. has updated. Also, the shampoo isn't listed in my Box History. If I eventually get my box, and it's the correct one, I will send you the theBalm blush sample, if you want it. I was planning to trade it anyway. Aw, thanks, that's super sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The shampoo isn't listed on my account either, I'm curious if those who actually get this box will get it!


----------



## inlustro (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope, still out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah.







I normally don't get too bummed about things like that, but I'm just having one of those "EVERYTHING SUCKS" days.

FIrst, I woke up and someone had tried to use my debit card, so they froze the account, which is great but I can't USE IT until I get a replacement card which will take 7-10 business days...so I have exactly 17 cents to last me 17 business days. To fix that, I had to talk on the phone (which puts me in a near panic)...and that made me late for work (I am never late, to anything) which makes me MORE panicky, and I am tired and clumsy and everything I have touched has failed today, and I was like "YAY, MY BB WILL CHEER ME UP!" and then wrong box!


Sigh. SO OVER YOU, FRIDAY!

(sorry about the complaining.)




I know how you feel about being late! If I am not 10 min early I start to panic. My whole day feels rushed and I feel out of sorts. YES! So glad someone else gets it. I am always early. Came in today (just a few minutes late but still) and they're like "*gasp* you're late?" and I said "YES I was on the phone trying to get my stolen account info taken care of..." "GASP! YOU WERE ON THE PHONE???"

I am not leaving the house tomorrow. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 21, 2014)

> I hate talking on the phone too. My new editorial position requires making a lot of phone calls and most of the time I have to leave a message, which leaves me sounding rambly and panicked, and also I'm the absolute worst at pronunciation so pronunciating names has been a struggle.


 I would die!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 21, 2014)

oh, @yousoldtheworld that is just a stinky day!  I hope it gets better!  I've had that issue with my debit card before, does your bank have a branch near you that's open on Saturdays, and maybe you can go withdraw some money to at least have a bit of cash on hand?  Because it will rapidly become a much worse day if you realize you're low on gas/food with no way to get more!  Either way, I hope everything works out.  Big hugs!

And to both you and @kawaiimeows , I used to work a job in a call center - I am now so adept on the phone that my husband will immediately hand me his whenever he has to make a call to a company.  Whenever I have to make a call, I "compose" the first sentence in my head, which is the same whether the person answers OR if I get voicemail.  It's always "Hi, this is (insert name here) from (insert company here, if necessary), and I'm calling about (insert issue here).

If a person answers, I spit that out, and wait for them to reply.  If it's a machine, I add "If you could call me back at (insert phone # here), I'd appreciate it.  Thanks! Bye!"

If for whatever reason I have to say their name without them saying it first, I immediately say "sorry if I got that wrong".  (of course, this is unnecessary if you're calling Bob Jones or Sarah Smith).  People know if their names are hard to pronounce, and they're totally used to it.

So that's my "How to Get through a Phone Call 101".  I'll be here all weekend, presumably, waiting for my second BB to update and/or ship.  I was given a ship date of 3/24, so I'm trying to hold out til then with all the issues they've been experiencing.  All I want is a box and the adorbs BB Zip pouch I got with a code.  Pwwwwwweeeease, Birchbox?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh, @yousoldtheworld that is just a stinky day!  I hope it gets better!  I've had that issue with my debit card before, does your bank have a branch near you that's open on Saturdays, and maybe you can go withdraw some money to at least have a bit of cash on hand?  Because it will rapidly become a much worse day if you realize you're low on gas/food with no way to get more!  Either way, I hope everything works out.  Big hugs!

And to both you and @kawaiimeows , I used to work a job in a call center - I am now so adept on the phone that my husband will immediately hand me his whenever he has to make a call to a company.  Whenever I have to make a call, I "compose" the first sentence in my head, which is the same whether the person answers OR if I get voicemail.  It's always "Hi, this is (insert name here) from (insert company here, if necessary), and I'm calling about (insert issue here).

If a person answers, I spit that out, and wait for them to reply.  If it's a machine, I add "If you could call me back at (insert phone # here), I'd appreciate it.  Thanks! Bye!"

If for whatever reason I have to say their name without them saying it first, I immediately say "sorry if I got that wrong".  (of course, this is unnecessary if you're calling Bob Jones or Sarah Smith).  People know if their names are hard to pronounce, and they're totally used to it.

So that's my "How to Get through a Phone Call 101".  I'll be here all weekend, presumably, waiting for my second BB to update and/or ship.  I was given a ship date of 3/24, so I'm trying to hold out til then with all the issues they've been experiencing.  All I want is a box and the adorbs BB Zip pouch I got with a code.  Pwwwwwweeeease, Birchbox?
@magicalmom unfortunately no, it is a pay card through my employer and not a bank, so there is no access to my money at all. SO FRUSTRATING!! All my bills will be late. I have groceries, thank goodness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the phone...I can't even stand to talk on the phone to my own mother! lol. I am hopeless!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok ok...what is a pick 2, and what is a clicky truck &lt;---- (newb here, incase you didn't notice)


----------



## katyrn (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ok...what is a pick 2, and what is a clicky truck &lt;---- (newb here, incase you didn't notice)
Check out the FAQs on page 1 of this thread. It's the 5th post.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ok...what is a pick 2, and what is a clicky truck &lt;---- (newb here, incase you didn't notice)
And this is the pick 2: it's a mystery sample pack: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/mystery-sample-pack


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ok...what is a pick 2, and what is a clicky truck &lt;---- (newb here, incase you didn't notice)
Pick 2's: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/mystery-sample-pack

There is also a thread discussing what we get in our "Pick 2"s.  We don't do the picking Birchbox picks 2 samples and send them with any $35 order for free if added to your order.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 21, 2014)

So, I've seen a few people talking about the 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream recently. I'm considering placing my very first Birchbox order because they sent my main account a 20% off code trying to entice me to make my first purchase (but even though I'm trying to hoard points it's really tempting). I'm considering the eye cream because I have some nasty under eye bags and dark circles. I'm just curious if it works/is really worth it? It'd be nice to have something that truly worked. Opinions?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 21, 2014)

Actually, the Pick Two's aren't explained in the FAQ's!  I am fixing that now.  so @twotonetiff this one's for you!  

Q:  What is a Mystery Pack/Pick Two?

Whenever you place an order over $35 from the Birchbox shop, you can add a "Mystery Pack" to your order.  It will contain two samples.  One may be a foil, but there is supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample (an MUT member recently got the definition of deluxe as "at least three uses, and is resealable").  If you get two foil samples, please contact Birchbox Ops to let them know and they will try to accommodate you by sending another sample pack OR by giving you points.  You used to be able to choose from a number of sample packs with set samples, which is where the "Pick Two" name comes from.  However, that option is no longer available, and all samples packs are "Mystery Packs".

I hope this helps!

(ETA:  Added/updated info on APRIL's thread and will be on monthly FAQ post going forward)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

My update on this whole Birchbox not-shipping boxes out fiasco:

*Second Box: *

Miraculously shipped on the 18th! I never got a shipping email, but the tracking number is there and it's supposed to arrive some time next week. However, the problem is that my box contents are not updated...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to send them an email about that. I actually ordered this box on the 10th. 

*Third Box:*

This one has no tracking, but it does have box contents (that switched on me... from amazing to ehhh). I ordered this box on the 7th and had to email them to upload my box contents on the 17th. I've been emailing back and forth trying to get my box to ship... and finally got this reply: 

"Thank you for getting back in touch!

I was able to look a bit further into this for you and there was an issue with some of our boxes not shipping out when they should have. *Rest assured that our logistics department is aware and will be contacting you shortly in regards to your box shipment and additional compensation for the delay.* I'm so sorry for the trouble, but your box will be shipping soon!"

Well, I don't know what kind of "additional compensation" they're going to give me but the logistics department has not sent me an email, so I'll give them a couple more days to sort things out until email again. 

SIGH. This is so much drama and unneeded stress over a Birchbox.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 21, 2014)

Quick question ladies...When do usually get an anniversary code? I have getting boxes for over 7 months now and nothing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

Success! Jenna is giving me 100 points for the trouble. Oh birchbox... You've taught me a valuable lesson! Maybe I'll place an order on Monday. Monday is my birthday and as a to-be 23 year old grad student, I'm kinda bummed that 1. I'm too old to bring cupcakes to celebrate my own birth since now it's sad and not cute 2. My friends are visiting in town but are seeing other peeps and kinda keeping me out of the loop 3. My professor is giving me like 10000 hours of work to do on Monday. Lol sorry team. Extra whiney today. Time to have some wine


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're not the only one. Fortunately I haven't even left the house today, since i'm on spring break, but my fiance has been facebooking me about how awful customers are being today. I think its just one of those days (aka i'm ready to start cooking and pop open a bottle of wine).
one of those days here too! I was just happy my manager let me leave early (which in my case means I only worked 7 1/2 hours instead of a possible 10-10 1/2)


----------



## Hollister74 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ultra was all sold out on a brighter note I did get my super goop serum ($10 for a travel size via amazon, today and a free sample of Guinot Matizone that I am â™¡ing). If worst comes to worst I can use some serum on my arms at the beach. Since I will be wearing new maxi dresses it will do nicely! If I have enough time in the morning I will run over to Sephora they have the Supergoop in stock. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction ladies!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 21, 2014)

I've seen a lot of conversation about the 100% pure eye cream, so I thought I'd ask:

I bought one probably two years ago, and it was all...seperated. I emailed the company asking if it was ok, they basically just suggested shaking it, and I honestly almost never used it, I might have it somewhere. Did anyone else's seem like that, or did it come out a white cream? Mine was weird &amp; liquidy, which is why I felt the ingredients had seperated


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, the Pick Two's aren't explained in the FAQ's!  I am fixing that now.  so @twotonetiff this one's for you!  

Q:  What is a Mystery Pack/Pick Two?

Whenever you place an order over $35 from the Birchbox shop, you can add a "Mystery Pack" to your order.  It will contain two samples.  One may be a foil, but there is supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample (an MUT member recently got the definition of deluxe as "at least three uses, and is resealable").  If you get two foil samples, please contact Birchbox Ops to let them know and they will try to accommodate you by sending another sample pack OR by giving you points.  You used to be able to choose from a number of sample packs with set samples, which is where the "Pick Two" name comes from.  However, that option is no longer available, and all samples packs are "Mystery Packs".

I hope this helps!

(ETA:  Added/updated info on APRIL's thread and will be on monthly FAQ post going forward)

Nice catch, maybe adding that it's in the Bonus Shop section, so people know where to look...as long as it's in stock lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BAH.

I finally got my box (latest I have EVER gotten my BB) and it isn't the box on my account. Which I normally woudln't care, but I was really excited about theBalm blush and Michael Todd cleanser, damnit. 

I was supposed to get:





And I was pretty excited.

Instead I got:





Well, the Inika pencil is gorgeous. Everything else, I'm just not excited about like I was the box shown on my account. Not bad items, just, sigh. One of those days.

*This happened to me on my main account except the box pic changed as well. I even received the same box that you did, although my original box was different than the one showing for you. I contacted them about it and the amazing Taylor immediately put in an order for the original box that was shown to be shipped to me and changed my box page back so I can review everything if it ever arrives.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My update on this whole Birchbox not-shipping boxes out fiasco:

*Second Box: *

Miraculously shipped on the 18th! I never got a shipping email, but the tracking number is there and it's supposed to arrive some time next week. However, the problem is that my box contents are not updated...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to send them an email about that. I actually ordered this box on the 10th. 

*Third Box:*

This one has no tracking, but it does have box contents (that switched on me... from amazing to ehhh). I ordered this box on the 7th and had to email them to upload my box contents on the 17th. I've been emailing back and forth trying to get my box to ship... and finally got this reply: 

"Thank you for getting back in touch!

I was able to look a bit further into this for you and there was an issue with some of our boxes not shipping out when they should have. *Rest assured that our logistics department is aware and will be contacting you shortly in regards to your box shipment and additional compensation for the delay.* I'm so sorry for the trouble, but your box will be shipping soon!"

Well, I don't know what kind of "additional compensation" they're going to give me but the logistics department has not sent me an email, so I'll give them a couple more days to sort things out until email again. 

SIGH. This is so much drama and unneeded stress over a Birchbox. 

*This is exactly what I'm dealing with right now for the box I ordered on the 10th. I emailed them earlier today since I had no clicky truck either and got a canned response from Mehgan after which my tracking info immediately showed up. I sent a separate email when my box page failed to update in the hopes that I get a CSR that can actually READ my email before hitting copy/paste from the "How to do the bare minimum as a CSR" manual. *


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry if anyone has already talked about this, but I just tried the Obliphica serum I got in my non-exciting box, and it smells a lot like the BP oil! Interesting!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *This is exactly what I'm dealing with right now for the box I ordered on the 10th. I emailed them earlier today since I had no clicky truck either and got a canned response from Mehgan after which my tracking info immediately showed up. I sent a separate email when my box page failed to update in the hopes that I get a CSR that can actually READ my email before hitting copy/paste from the "How to do the bare minimum as a CSR" manual. *
Here's to hoping that both of our box contents will upload some time soon! I don't understand how there's so much drama this month but things happen!


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, that was a let down....got home to my Birchbox that was (Finally!) delivered today (ordered on the 7th), and although it wasn't a very exciting box, I was looking forward to smelling the Cherie Blossom, but alas, there wasn't any. My box was missing 2 samples. I sent an email to CS, so I guess I'll see what the response is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, the Pick Two's aren't explained in the FAQ's!  I am fixing that now.  so @twotonetiff this one's for you!  

Q:  What is a Mystery Pack/Pick Two?

Whenever you place an order over $35 from the Birchbox shop, you can add a "Mystery Pack" to your order.  It will contain two samples.  One may be a foil, but there is supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample (an MUT member recently got the definition of deluxe as "at least three uses, and is resealable").  If you get two foil samples, please contact Birchbox Ops to let them know and they will try to accommodate you by sending another sample pack OR by giving you points.  You used to be able to choose from a number of sample packs with set samples, which is where the "Pick Two" name comes from.  However, that option is no longer available, and all samples packs are "Mystery Packs".

I hope this helps!

(ETA:  Added/updated info on APRIL's thread and will be on monthly FAQ post going forward)

Nice catch, maybe adding that it's in the Bonus Shop section, so people know where to look...as long as it's in stock lol.


Great minds think alike!  When I updated the April FAQ, I added a little blurb that basically says "you have to add the Pack yourself from the Bonus Shop, it will not be sent automatically"

Haha I offer to let BB use the FAQ's we've collected... for a price


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is seriously the worst response yet as to where in the heck is my box!  

*Sarah Y.* (Birchbox Ops)

Mar 21 02:43 PM

Hi Casey,

Thank you for writing in. I'm so sorry for the trouble and confusion!

Your Birchbox can take up to 10 days to process after your initial order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order confirmation. You will receive tracking information as soon as it ships.

Following that, we bill regularly on the first and ship by the tenth of each month. You will always receive a shipping confirmation with a tracking number so that you may follow your box's progress.

Please note that the Order Status for your subscription will always say "Processing." Because your order is for a monthly, recurring subscription, this status will not change until your subscription is closed.

Please let me know if you have any other questions. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Have a great day!

Sarah Y.
 


This was the first response I received too.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know... Maybe they just don't like this account? It is the one i opened for the 100 points last month. Then the BP oil leaked all over everything. Then I cancelled and resubbed to get a mini they're real. This is probably karma/they know that this is the account I use to load up on goodies.

Actually, goodie account or not, this has been pretty weird/inconsistent CS. While points or a refund would be great (I did post what they said in the original reply right? "We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. ") I really just want my tracking number :/

I guess I'll also give it a week before I hound birchbox again about the status of my return. Ugh. Over it. I should just crawl in a hole and write my thesis and stop thinking about these stupid boxes (cries)
Aw, this is how I felt too.  After wasting so much time just trying to get a box update and tracking info and receiving irrelevant, boilerplate responses, I decided to stop emailing BB, lock myself in my library carrel (it might as well be a hole), and work on my dissertation.  But today I *finally* got a shipping notice!   Hopefully yours will arrive soon too!  Sending you lucky BB vibes!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 21, 2014)

I finally received a response from Ashley at BB.  She gave me a tracking number for my box which shipped on the 18th.  I went to look at my box page but it is still not updated so I am going to have to e-mail again.  I get the frustration over their responses.  She seemed to think I was complaining about not receiving my box when I was just trying to make sure that it existed and see the contents on my box page.  

To put forth a theory on all the problems this month:  I really think they put in a new application for their billing and shipping.  First a bunch of people had problems with credit card information needing to be updated that turned out to be a glitch.  Then problems with shipping and incorrect tracking numbers.  There also seem to be a lot more incorrect box pages this month.  Sounds like they are working out the kinks on a new system that they needed to handle the expanding customer base.  I hope they get it all worked out and that they hired more CS people to help out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally received a response from Ashley at BB.  She gave me a tracking number for my box which shipped on the 18th.  I went to look at my box page but it is still not updated so I am going to have to e-mail again.  I get the frustration over their responses.  She seemed to think I was complaining about not receiving my box when I was just trying to make sure that it existed and see the contents on my box page.  

To put forth a theory on all the problems this month:  I really think they put in a new application for their billing and shipping.  First a bunch of people had problems with credit card information needing to be updated that turned out to be a glitch.  Then problems with shipping and incorrect tracking numbers.  There also seem to be a lot more incorrect box pages this month.  Sounds like they are working out the kinks on a new system that they needed to handle the expanding customer base.  I hope they get it all worked out and that they hired more CS people to help out.  
That makes perfect sense, also coincides with using newgistics and shipping out from a new warehouse too.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if anyone has already talked about this, but I just tried the Obliphica serum I got in my non-exciting box, and it smells a lot like the BP oil! Interesting!
yes it does and it handles frizz better than the bp oil


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Success! Jenna is giving me 100 points for the trouble. Oh birchbox... You've taught me a valuable lesson!

Maybe I'll place an order on Monday. Monday is my birthday and as a to-be 23 year old grad student, I'm kinda bummed that 1. I'm too old to bring cupcakes to celebrate my own birth since now it's sad and not cute 2. My friends are visiting in town but are seeing other peeps and kinda keeping me out of the loop 3. My professor is giving me like 10000 hours of work to do on Monday.

Lol sorry team. Extra whiney today. Time to have some wine
yay for 100 points!

happy early birthday. have a cupcake. it's your birthday so do what you want.

stay strong!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I just received a shipping notice for my late box. Email as follows:

Hi there,Your March Birchbox has shipped! *Unfortunately your box has not shipped by the promised date, but is now on its way. On behalf of the inconvenience we have credited your Birchbox Account with 100 Birchbox Points,* which is $10 that you can use towards any full-size item in our shop.------- [shipping info]

xoxo,Birchbox

I am surprised by this generosity since Customer Service already told me via email that they would refund my money for this month. The refund hasn't hit my checking account yet, so I'm wondering if they will still actually do both (refund and points)? The 100 points are already in my account.  
yup they did both. i got my refund in my checking account one business day later and i got 100 points added to my account immediately.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 22, 2014)

> I reactivated and my box is going to have: BP Spray The Balm Camille Beckman Body Butter Atelier Vanille Insensee Grand Central SMART Serum Ghiradelli Chocolate Very happy with this box.


 So irritated! I just checked to see if I had shipping info yet, and I do...but my box changed. Now I am getting: Agave Healing Oil Keims Shampoo The Balm blush Havvn Night Cream Jergens Lotion I liked the other box so much better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So irritated! I just checked to see if I had shipping info yet, and I do...but my box changed. Now I am getting:

Agave Healing Oil
Keims Shampoo
The Balm blush
Havvn Night Cream
Jergens Lotion

I liked the other box so much better.





i hate when they change boxes on people. it's like they got your hopes up for an awesome box for nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

I e-mailed Birchbox today about not being able to review one of my samples in the photo on my box page, they gave me 10 points and said their tech. team is looking into it. After that, I quickly did the other reviews, using "Have Not Tried Sample" in anticipation of not receiving the box my account shows, except the chocolate I reviewed before. At least I'll get the points, if nothing else.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my pouch and box in the mail today. I'm glad that this box was "free".


----------



## LadyK (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a 20% off coupon for my new sub and was looking at my points history and I saw that they gave me 100 points for "late March box".  Wow!  They didn't say anything about them on the e-mail.  Now I might actually use that coupon.


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I've seen a few people talking about the 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream recently. I'm considering placing my very first Birchbox order because they sent my main account a 20% off code trying to entice me to make my first purchase (but even though I'm trying to hoard points it's really tempting). I'm considering the eye cream because I have some nasty under eye bags and dark circles. I'm just curious if it works/is really worth it? It'd be nice to have something that truly worked. Opinions?
I just got this eye cream a few days ago because of all the raves about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I bought mine through Amazon though, it was a few dollars cheaper, and it got to me in 2 days...I was too impatient to wait for it via BB, and I hadn't quite reached 100 points since spending them all before.

I LOVE it!  It smells really nice (and not too strong), sinks in well, and has really helped my puffy areas.  It moisturizes well without being greasy.

I was expecting it to not pump out well because of other reviews having that issue, but mine has a mind of its own, lol.  It pumps a small amount when you push it, then a lot (full squirt) as you release...so I have to remember to only push it lightly.  That's about the only "negative" I can find with this eye cream personally speaking.

I use this in the morning, while I finish up my expensive Dior one at night.  I wish I knew about the 100% months ago, I'd have never spent all that money on the Dior...100% works better than it, hands down!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So irritated! I just checked to see if I had shipping info yet, and I do...but my box changed. Now I am getting:

Agave Healing Oil
Keims Shampoo
The Balm blush
Havvn Night Cream
Jergens Lotion

I liked the other box so much better.




omg they did exact same switch on me!!! I had your original box and now I'm getting your "new" box too. Ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my pouch and box in the mail today. I'm glad that this box was "free".




That's the box I'm getting on my second account! Not super excited about anything, but at least I got a full size item? XD


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's the box I'm getting on my second account! Not super excited about anything, but at least I got a full size item? XD
yeah true.  i'll still try to stuff out though. the serum may go to my swap list since i got it on another account this month. this box is definitely my punishment box account. haven't liked a box on this account since 2013  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah true.  i'll still try to stuff out though. the serum may go to my swap list since i got it on another account this month. this box is definitely my punishment box account. haven't liked a box on this account since 2013  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yup, me too! Might as well try everything and see what happens. But I'm glad you got your box safely!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Success! Jenna is giving me 100 points for the trouble. Oh birchbox... You've taught me a valuable lesson!

Maybe I'll place an order on Monday. Monday is my birthday and as a to-be 23 year old grad student, I'm kinda bummed that 1. I'm too old to bring cupcakes to celebrate my own birth since now it's sad and not cute 2. My friends are visiting in town but are seeing other peeps and kinda keeping me out of the loop 3. My professor is giving me like 10000 hours of work to do on Monday.

Lol sorry team. Extra whiney today. Time to have some wine

My immediate random thought when I read your post: Cupcakes are *always* age-appropriate. No question about that. 





On topic: I'm glad that Birchbox finally gave you those 100 points!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, me too! Might as well try everything and see what happens. But I'm glad you got your box safely!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
true and thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 22, 2014)

> Success! Jenna is giving me 100 points for the trouble. Oh birchbox... You've taught me a valuable lesson! Maybe I'll place an order on Monday. Monday is my birthday and as a to-be 23 year old grad student, I'm kinda bummed that 1. *I'm too old to bring cupcakes to celebrate my own birth since now it's sad and not cute*2. My friends are visiting in town but are seeing other peeps and kinda keeping me out of the loop 3. My professor is giving me like 10000 hours of work to do on Monday. Lol sorry team. Extra whiney today. Time to have some wine


 What?!? Girl, think this through: if you go all out and bring cupcakes, ice cream, drizzlies, sprinkles, whipped cream, cherries - the works - everyone else will be like, "game on!" and follow suit on their big days, too, invariably leading to cupcake-fueled celebrations of massive proportions! You're never too old to celebrate birthdays. I say do eeeet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What?!? Girl, think this through: if you go all out and bring cupcakes, ice cream, drizzlies, sprinkles, whipped cream, cherries - the works - everyone else will be like, "game on!" and follow suit on their big days, too, invariably leading to cupcake-fueled celebrations of massive proportions!

You're never too old to celebrate birthdays. I say do eeeet.




Agreed!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

So, my 3rd box updated, and it's a dupe. Kind of okay with that because that means TWO theBalm samples. I'm wondering if everyone who signed up with the Benefit extras got the same box? Cause my 2 secondary accounts that I signed up with for the Benefit items both were the same. Any thoughts?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What?!? Girl, think this through: if you go all out and bring cupcakes, ice cream, drizzlies, sprinkles, whipped cream, cherries - the works - everyone else will be like, "game on!" and follow suit on their big days, too, invariably leading to cupcake-fueled celebrations of massive proportions!

You're never too old to celebrate birthdays. I say do eeeet.




Agreed! We fully take advantage of birthdays at my law school by having a reason to bring cupcakes to school!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

So.. I'm thinking I'm going to cancel my 3rd sub and just use it for promos and super good box months. 30$ a month is a lot. lol.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So.. I'm thinking I'm going to cancel my 3rd sub and just use it for promos and super good box months. 30$ a month is a lot. lol. 
i think that is a good plan. i had 2 accounts for a while, but then i was just swamped in samples. now i activate my second one for special promos like the us weekly and 100pt one this month.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Success! Jenna is giving me 100 points for the trouble. Oh birchbox... You've taught me a valuable lesson!

Maybe I'll place an order on Monday. Monday is my birthday and as a to-be 23 year old grad student, I'm kinda bummed that 1. I'm too old to bring cupcakes to celebrate my own birth since now it's sad and not cute 2. My friends are visiting in town but are seeing other peeps and kinda keeping me out of the loop 3. My professor is giving me like 10000 hours of work to do on Monday.

Lol sorry team. Extra whiney today. Time to have some wine
Happy early birthday!!!! virtual hug and cupcake for you!!!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think that is a good plan. i had 2 accounts for a while, but then i was just swamped in samples. now i activate my second one for special promos like the us weekly and 100pt one this month. 
I probably will after next month. I'll have 100 points on that account after next month's box, so I can gift my main account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am excited about getting 2 theBalm samples this month though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I probably will after next month. I'll have 100 points on that account after next month's box, so I can gift my main account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am excited about getting 2 theBalm samples this month though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i have one coming in my second box. i am excited to try it too! i have one balm blush sample from a year ago ( idt that is safe, lol) and its like a highlighter.  i love it so much. my sample is finally dwindling so i will buy the full size soon.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i have one coming in my second box. i am excited to try it too! i have one balm blush sample from a year ago ( idt that is safe, lol) and its like a highlighter.  i love it so much. my sample is finally dwindling so i will buy the full size soon. 
I'm normally a Benefit blush only kind of gal, but I'm pretty excited about this. I think that's the only reason I'm okay with a dupe box on my 2nd &amp; 3rd boxes. That way if I love it, I have 2 of them. If I don't, I'll have a brand new one to try to trade off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm normally a Benefit blush only kind of gal, but I'm pretty excited about this. I think that's the only reason I'm okay with a dupe box on my 2nd &amp; 3rd boxes. That way if I love it, I have 2 of them. If I don't, I'll have a brand new one to try to trade off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.
I love a lot of Benefit products, but i'm a thebalm blush girl all the way. Their instains are some of my favorite.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love a lot of Benefit products, but i'm a thebalm blush girl all the way. Their instains are some of my favorite.
Fingers crossed that I love it then. Their blushes are a little cheaper than my Benefit babies. lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fingers crossed that I love it then. Their blushes are a little cheaper than my Benefit babies. lol.
and their 50% off sales are super addicting!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 22, 2014)

> and their 50% off sales areÂ super addicting!!


 I can't wait for the next one! I don't have the patience to order from haute look though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait for the next one! I don't have the patience to order from haute look though.
plus i think thebalms shipping is cheaper too (and ridiculously fast in my experience). it's just a pain in the butt to get an order through.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait for the next one! I don't have the patience to order from haute look though.
Oh, I will never again order from HauteLook again. lol. I don't have that kinda patience either. I placed on order for theBalm 'nude tude palette (50% off woo hoo) on March 8, I FINALLY got it yesterday.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Success! Jenna is giving me 100 points for the trouble. Oh birchbox... You've taught me a valuable lesson!

Maybe I'll place an order on Monday. Monday is my birthday and as a to-be 23 year old grad student, I'm kinda bummed that 1. I'm too old to bring cupcakes to celebrate my own birth since now it's sad and not cute 2. My friends are visiting in town but are seeing other peeps and kinda keeping me out of the loop 3. My professor is giving me like 10000 hours of work to do on Monday.

Lol sorry team. Extra whiney today. Time to have 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So irritated! I just checked to see if I had shipping info yet, and I do...but my box changed. Now I am getting:

Agave Healing Oil
Keims Shampoo
The Balm blush
Havvn Night Cream
Jergens Lotion

I liked the other box so much better.





I'm sorry your box got downgraded!  

I was one of the people who ordered on the 7th and had delayed updates regarding shipping and my box page.  After several emails I got them to manually update my box page and, like several others on here, I was supposed to get the Stila, Supergoop, HP Cherie Blossom perfume, Air Repair, and Jergens.  But I just got my box in the mail a few minutes ago, and I received this box instead. I'm actually pleased, because I wanted to try the Balm blush.  But I thought I'd mention this since I know some of you ladies may be in the same boat.  Don't necessarily trust your box page, because even though mine was manually updated a few days ago (after my box had already shipped, mind you) it was incorrect and still hasn't changed.  This month it might be best to wait to receive your box before setting up any trades.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love a lot of Benefit products, but i'm a thebalm blush girl all the way. Their instains are some of my favorite.
Me too!  The Houndstooth Instain is my absolute favorite!  I also really like Pinstripe.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What?!? Girl, think this through: if you go all out and bring cupcakes, ice cream, drizzlies, sprinkles, whipped cream, cherries - the works - everyone else will be like, "game on!" and follow suit on their big days, too, invariably leading to cupcake-fueled celebrations of massive proportions!

You're never too old to celebrate birthdays. I say do eeeet.




I completely agree!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

My full sized order from BB should have already been delivered, but whomever is dealing with the shipping over there has not even shipped it yet!  USPS has not received it and it was sent USPS priority on Monday!  IE someone printed it, but it has not even left the building!  So annoyed! ERRRRGGGGGG!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

> My full sized order from BB should have already been delivered, but whomever is dealing with the shipping over there has not even shipped it yet! Â USPS has not received it and it was sent USPS priority on Monday! Â IE someone printed it, but it has not even left the building! Â So annoyed!Â ERRRRGGGGGG!


 Now that's a bad shipping issue. At least most of the late-shipping Birchboxes actually got shipped. There is no excuse for printing the shipping label and leaving a priority package sit.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now that's a bad shipping issue. At least most of the late-shipping Birchboxes actually got shipped. There is no excuse for printing the shipping label and leaving a priority package sit.
Thanks for the validation!  It is just annoying.  I am a huge fan of BB and it is just so strange to me that this month they are having such issues.  The four other orders I placed at other companies this week have all been delivered, but somehow my BB order still has not shipped (they were marked as shipped on Monday).  I want my pretties!  Poor little instain blush, eyeliner, and home stuff!  I miss you!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the validation!  It is just annoying.  I am a huge fan of BB and it is just so strange to me that this month they are having such issues.  The four other orders I placed at other companies this week have all been delivered, but somehow my BB order still has not shipped (they were marked as shipped on Monday).  I want my pretties!  Poor little instain blush, eyeliner, and home stuff!  I miss you! 



 
I'm wondering if everything is delayed because of all the promos this month. ie: Benefit extra with the subscription, diamond tray promo. Maybe they just got super duper swamped, so shipping is in disarray this month. Not an excuse, but I can see where it could happen.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 22, 2014)

I know a good handful of BB ladies have a clairsonic. Groupon has a deal for replacement heads right now.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 22, 2014)

I just got my second Birchbox today! I wasn't expecting it til Monday or Tuesday! You guys weren't kidding about how abso-frikken-lutely _*adorable*_ this TheBalm sample is! Holy cow I'm dying from cuteness! 

I do have one question though: in my main box, I got the Air Repair but I can't seem to find a size on it? I am kind of guessing it's around 0.1-0.2 oz but I can't be sure. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## jocedun (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I received my delayed BB today (ordered on the 7th) today. The contents totally were different than what was listed on the website (which I've already reviewed for points), and my box was sortof downgraded at that. In addition, the Harvey Prince vial is missing from the packaging.

All problems this month for me with BB. Not even sure if I should email them or not, since they ended up refunding me AND giving 100 points for this delayed box, anyway. 

Like a previous poster said, don't even trust your box page at this point.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Instead I got:





Well, the Inika pencil is gorgeous. Everything else, I'm just not excited about like I was the box shown on my account. Not bad items, just, sigh. One of those days.

If what my referral link shows is correct, then this will be the contents of my first box and I'm really meh about it. I've yet to meet a pencil liner that doesn't smudge and move on my lids. I'm indifferent about the body lotion, since I really like Eucerin and keep a pump at home, but maybe I'll keep it in my desk at work. I'm curious to try the healing lotion, but am generally a bit nervous about trying new cleansers as my skin can be fairly sensitive. I was originally really excited to try the hair serum, but I looked up the ingredients and it has several silicones that my current routine would never be able to dissolve, leading to build up. Lip balms are always welcome in this house - my husband and cats go through and lose enough of them. 

Oh well. Maybe the box will be different or maybe I'll just really absolutely adore one of the items. I'm wondering if I should give BB a second month trial. I'm stressed enough with everything else in life - I think I need a pick-me-up surprise for April.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

My mom just received her box today and she is a regular month-to-month subscriber who had her payment taken out as per usual on the 1st of the month.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering if everything is delayed because of all the promos this month. ie: Benefit extra with the subscription, diamond tray promo. Maybe they just got super duper swamped, so shipping is in disarray this month. Not an excuse, but I can see where it could happen.

That's what I was wondering too.  On my 2nd box, I used the BBZIP promo for the makeup bag, and I've been wondering if that's why I didn't get mine yet.

I don't even have a product page or anything though.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If what my referral link shows is correct, then this will be the contents of my first box and I'm really meh about it. I've yet to meet a pencil liner that doesn't smudge and move on my lids. I'm indifferent about the body lotion, since I really like Eucerin and keep a pump at home, but maybe I'll keep it in my desk at work. I'm curious to try the healing lotion, but am generally a bit nervous about trying new cleansers as my skin can be fairly sensitive. I was originally really excited to try the hair serum, but I looked up the ingredients and it has several silicones that my current routine would never be able to dissolve, leading to build up. Lip balms are always welcome in this house - my husband and cats go through and lose enough of them. 

Oh well. Maybe the box will be different or maybe I'll just really absolutely adore one of the items. I'm wondering if I should give BB a second month trial. I'm stressed enough with everything else in life - I think I need a pick-me-up surprise for April.

That's what I did with my three boxes.  I have had a really stressful last couple of months, so I got myself the three subscriptions to kind of make up for it for all the crap I've been dealing with lately.  My February box was so bleh, though, that it really made me even less happy than I already was =.  I've loved my other two that I've actually received already though.  I'm going to cancel the two secondary subscriptions as soon as I get 100 points for reviewing on them and send myself the gift cards, though.  

Also, the lotion I was kind of excited about too, because I can always use more lotion as I alwayyyyyyyys have to have it on my hands, but this Gilchrist &amp; Soames isn't very moisturizing at all, and I don't care for the smell.  It's one of those more perfumey lotions rather than a moisturizing one.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 22, 2014)

I placed an order for a box on March 17.  Will I still get a march box or did I miss a cut off and I'll get an April box?  All it says on my box page is that it will be shipping soon.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

My Box. Erm, no theBalm sample. March has been a Birchbox fiasco.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Box. Erm, no theBalm sample. March has been a Birchbox fiasco.




It has been, for sure. But Birchbox has exceptional customer service, so I'm sure they'll fix everyone's problem if asked.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Box. Erm, no theBalm sample. March has been a Birchbox fiasco.




Did your box contents switch on you too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 22, 2014)

Top: Main Birchbox account

Bottom: Second account

I'm loving that both have tea AND chocolate in them. I'm not sure what to think about the chocolate, honestly. I like the taste of cherry but usually don't care for bits of fruit in my chocolate. I can't wait to try the Earl Grey teas but I'm not sure about the green tea or chamomile tea because I've never actually enjoyed either when someone has given me a cup. Not only that, but I have absolutely no clue how to prepare green or chamomile teas because I don't drink them. Anyone have tips for that?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Box. Erm, no theBalm sample. March has been a Birchbox fiasco.




so we got the same switch from the same box! What the heck, bb??


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

> > My Box. Erm, no theBalm sample. March has been a Birchbox fiasco.
> 
> 
> Did your box contents switch on you too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No, they didn't switch. I just e-mailed Birchbox about it, though, and included a the pic above to show it's not what's on my account. I also e-mailed Birchbox on my 2nd account because my Welcome Box isn't posted yet. I just looked, and it's got products listed now, but not what I received and it's not letting me have the points for the reviews. Kinda weird it updated on a Saturday. I thought Birchbox CS was off on the weekends.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

> > My Box. Erm, no theBalm sample. March has been a Birchbox fiasco.
> 
> 
> so we got the same switch from the same box! What the heck, bb??Â


 Yup. Looks like the same lame switcheroo. I was coveting the eyeliner, though, but still ... I e-mailed them to say WTF and please make it so I can review this stuff.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

This is the box I got on my 2nd account. It's my Welcome Box and the Box History just updated to show Viva La Juicy Juicy Couture, Beauty Protector Spray, Ahmad Teas, Inika Eyeliner, and Mox Botanicals Milk Bath.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It has been, for sure. But Birchbox has exceptional customer service, so I'm sure they'll fix everyone's problem if asked.

They really do!  I hate even bothering them for small things because they really do go out of their way to make everyone happy. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm loving that both have tea AND chocolate in them. I'm not sure what to think about the chocolate, honestly. I like the taste of cherry but usually don't care for bits of fruit in my chocolate. I can't wait to try the Earl Grey teas but I'm not sure about the green tea or chamomile tea because I've never actually enjoyed either when someone has given me a cup. Not only that, but I have absolutely no clue how to prepare green or chamomile teas because I don't drink them. Anyone have tips for that? 

I halfed the chocolate with my husband, and mine didn't have any actual bits of cherries in them, it just had the delicious cherry taste throughout.  It could have just been because I got a section without it though.  It was really good, though, and I'm not usually one for fruit in my chocolate either. 

Tea bags usually have instructions on them, but for the citrus green tea that I just had of theirs, it said to steep it for three minutes which means, boil water, put the bag in a teacup, pour the boiling water in the cup (I usually do about 1 cup of water per bag of tea to start, and then dilute it if it's too strong), let it sit for three minutes and remove the bag of tea.  

You may need to use sweetener.  I don't like tea without some sort of sweetness added.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is the box I got on my 2nd account. It's my Welcome Box and the Box History just updated to show Viva La Juicy Juicy Couture, Beauty Protector Spray, Ahmad Teas, Inika Eyeliner, and Mox Botanicals Milk Bath.





That was my February box, and I was really ~meh~ about it when I got it because I wasn't looking for any body lotions or perfumes, but I really ended up loving the dr brandt, whish, and the perfume.  I didn't care for the tea, and traded away the face spotlight.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 22, 2014)

Accidental post, sorry!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

> > This is the box I got on my 2nd account. It's my Welcome Box and the Box History just updated to show Viva La Juicy Juicy Couture, Beauty Protector Spray, Ahmad Teas, Inika Eyeliner, and Mox Botanicals Milk Bath.
> 
> 
> That was my February box, and I was really ~meh~ about it when I got it because I wasn't looking for any body lotions or perfumes, but I really ended up loving the dr brandt, whish, and the perfume. Â I didn't care for the tea, and traded away the face spotlight. Â


 Lol. I am so going to have to update my trade list for April after the 2 March boxes I've gotten. I love the scent of the Whish lotion, but I no longer like Whish as a company. I bought their Blueberry Shave Crave last year, loved it at first, but it clogs the heck out of my razors and it's hard to rinse off. Also, I have developed a serious dislike of companies who do not use capital letters in their company name or product names. I mean, it's a name, we capitalize the first letters of names, as proper nouns, and at least have enough respect for your company or brand, and your customers, to do that much. I can't stand the perfume. I don't use pore refiner or highlighter stuff. Tea is okay. I will drink it eventually.


----------



## Laura Marie (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I just signed up for Birchbox after giving it up for about a year. Ready to give it an other try.





The shipping said April 1. Does this mean I'll get the March box?

Thanks!!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. I am so going to have to update my trade list for April after the 2 March boxes I've gotten. I love the scent of the Whish lotion, but I no longer like Whish as a company. I bought their Blueberry Shave Crave last year, loved it at first, but it clogs the heck out of my razors and it's hard to rinse off. Also, I have developed a serious dislike of companies who do not use capital letters in their company name or product names. I mean, it's a name, we capitalize the first letters of names, as proper nouns, and at least have enough respect for your company or brand, and your customers, to do that much. I can't stand the perfume. I don't use pore refiner or highlighter stuff. Tea is okay. I will drink it eventually.

Lmao.  So then you had extra super box rage when you saw the whish and the dr brandt items.  Too hilarious.  Those little things that just make you rage.  Sorry to laugh at your pet peeve, but it's seriously making me giggle thinking about it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 22, 2014)

I kind of wish birchbox would start throwing tea samples at me and let off on some of y'all who get them every month! My fiance has gotten on a tea kick lately and has been interested in trying new kinds.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

> > Lol. I am so going to have to update my trade list for April after the 2 March boxes I've gotten. I love the scent of the Whish lotion, but I no longer like Whish as a company. I bought their Blueberry Shave Crave last year, loved it at first, but it clogs the heck out of my razors and it's hard to rinse off. Also, I have developed a serious dislike of companies who do not use capital letters in their company name or product names. I mean, it's a name, we capitalize the first letters of names, as proper nouns, and at least have enough respect for your company or brand, and your customers, to do that much. I can't stand the perfume. I don't use pore refiner or highlighter stuff. Tea is okay. I will drink it eventually.
> 
> 
> Lmao. Â So then you had extra super box rage when you saw the whish and the dr brandt items. Â Too hilarious. Â Those little things that just make you rage. Â Sorry to laugh at your pet peeve, but it's seriously making me giggle thinking about it. Â


 I haven't actually had box rage in quite a while, probably more than a year. It just makes me sad that companies think it's cute to use all lowercase letters instead of all caps or a capital letter for the first letter of company names or brand or product names. I choose to no longer buy from them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm another one waiting on my box to update and be shipped. It was ordered on the 10th with the Benefit extra and I'm starting to get impatient. I added this box because I didn't get theBalm in my other two boxes, and I'm waiting to email them until Monday. If nothing happens by then, they'll be hearing from me. I'm not too upset that it's taking too long, I'm upset because they put a specific date on my confirmation email of when it would ship by (the 20th), and that hasn't been fulfilled. If it's supposed to be business days, then shouldn't they account for that when they tell you a specific date it ships by? Monday will be 10 _business_ days, so I'll wait until then. I would be a little less impatient if my box preview would load though!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

> Hi Ladies, I just signed up for Birchbox after giving it up for about a year. Ready to give it an other try. :clap The shipping said April 1. Does this mean I'll get the March box? Thanks!!


 Gosh, I hope not. I used the BB100 promo on my Gift Sub on the 17th. I think the cut-off date is usually the 15th. For February is was later. I am hoping I just extended that sub by a month, although it said my box would ship March 27th.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm another one waiting on my box to update and be shipped. It was ordered on the 10th with the Benefit extra and I'm starting to get impatient. I added this box because I didn't get theBalm in my other two boxes, and I'm waiting to email them until Monday. If nothing happens by then, they'll be hearing from me. I'm not too upset that it's taking too long, I'm upset because they put a specific date on my confirmation email of when it would ship by (the 20th), and that hasn't been fulfilled. If it's supposed to be business days, then shouldn't they account for that when they tell you a specific date it ships by? Monday will be 10 _business_ days, so I'll wait until then. I would be a little less impatient if my box preview would load though!
If it's any consulation, my 2 extra boxes with Benefit items that I signed up for that took FOREVER to ship &amp; update... theyBOTH have theBalm in them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, maybe it's a sign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it's any consulation, my 2 extra boxes with Benefit items that I signed up for that took FOREVER to ship &amp; update... theyBOTH have theBalm in them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, maybe it's a sign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes, that makes me feel better! And maybe some tea and chocolate also. Birchbox, I could use more of that, send it my way!


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When was the last time there was a discovery dash?? I kind of miss those.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think Birchbox really has a default or "crowd pleaser" box, the way Ipsy does. My box numbers vary wildly, I truly think it's just a coincidence that you got box 1 twice in a row.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've only been getting BB for a few months. What is Discovery Dash?

I had no idea that ipsy did a default/crowd pleaser box. Can I get some details on that too please?


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. I am so going to have to update my trade list for April after the 2 March boxes I've gotten. I love the scent of the Whish lotion, but I no longer like Whish as a company. I bought their Blueberry Shave Crave last year, loved it at first, but it clogs the heck out of my razors and it's hard to rinse off. Also, I have developed a serious dislike of companies who do not use capital letters in their company name or product names. I mean, it's a name, we capitalize the first letters of names, as proper nouns, and at least have enough respect for your company or brand, and your customers, to do that much. I can't stand the perfume. I don't use pore refiner or highlighter stuff. Tea is okay. I will drink it eventually.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't actually had box rage in quite a while, probably more than a year. It just makes me sad that companies think it's cute to use all lowercase letters instead of all caps or a capital letter for tye first letter of company names or brand names. I choose to no longer buy from them.
This is my favorite thing I've read all day. I share the same sentiments. I am one of _those_ people who might love you a little less when you respond to my text message in some text vernacular. 




 While I am mostly kidding about that, I do expect a business to operate professionally and to me that includes proper use of grammar and punctuation. 

Note: I still haven't really gotten the hang of quoting more than one post/person at a time. =)


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CherryCaliente* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I've only been getting BB for a few months. What is Discovery Dash?

I had no idea that ipsy did a default/crowd pleaser box. Can I get some details on that too please?

Discovery dash is a 24 hour sale on one or more products in the shop, they send out an email when it happens.  There was actually one this month, a Manna Kadar (sp?) product was half off.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Discovery dash is a 24 hour sale on one or more products in the shop, they send out an email when it happens.  There was actually one this month, a Manna Kadar (sp?) product was half off.  
Awesome, thank you. Does everyone get a Discovery Dash email? I saw in a bunch of posts that only certain people were getting specific emails. I don't remember getting this one, though my mind may be failing me at the moment.

Edit: 

Lies! I totally got it! Eek, I'd say I have to check my "Promotions" inbox in my gmail more often, but I'm probably better off. I can't imagine how much more time I'd spend looking up pretty things and how burned my bank acct would be. Just lie to me and tell me the product was awful. ;P


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/140991/birchbox-march-2014-spoilers/2730#post_2315905 layout=inline]Quote:[/CONTENTEMBED]
> 
> 
> > Lol. I am so going to have to update my trade list for April after the 2 March boxes I've gotten. I love the scent of the Whish lotion, but I no longer like Whish as a company. I bought their Blueberry Shave Crave last year, loved it at first, but it clogs the heck out of my razors and it's hard to rinse off. Also, I have developed a serious dislike of companies who do not use capital letters in their company name or product names. I mean, it's a name, we capitalize the first letters of names, as proper nouns, and at least have enough respect for your company or brand, and your customers, to do that much. I can't stand the perfume. I don't use pore refiner or highlighter stuff. Tea is okay. I will drink it eventually.
> ...


 I've always disliked this "dumbing down" trend and the fact that people don't even seem to notice it. But I really started to be annoyed by it starting last year when I was unemployed and applying for jobs using CareerBuilder, Local Help Wanted, and other sites online. I got e-mails and texts from supposed HR Managers that could have been written by my 10-year-old niece. The last straw was an e-mail that said nothing but, "glad ur cumin" after I had agreed to an interview. I backed out and said I can't work for somebody who can't write proper English in a business setting.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I've always disliked this "dumbing down" trend and the fact that people don't even seem to notice it. But I really started to be annoyed by it starting last year when I was unemployed and applying for jobs using CareerBuilder, Local Help Wanted, and other sites online. I got e-mails and texts from supposed HR Managers that could have been written by my 10-year-old niece. The last straw was an e-mail that said nothing but, "glad ur cumin" after I had agreed to an interview. I backed out and said I can't work for somebody who can't write proper English in a business setting.


 Wow... That's all I have to say about that! Haha. I don't think I could deal with working with/for someone who responds like that. I'm a major grammar and spelling nazi.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

This is too funny--I am watching a West Wing episode while I read this, and President Bartlett just said, "...and I take it that the # in the middle of hallowed is silent?"


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 22, 2014)

> > [CONTENTEMBED=/t/140991/birchbox-march-2014-spoilers/2730#post_2315905 layout=inline]Quote:[/CONTENTEMBED]
> >
> >
> > > Lol. I am so going to have to update my trade list for April after the 2 March boxes I've gotten. I love the scent of the Whish lotion, but I no longer like Whish as a company. I bought their Blueberry Shave Crave last year, loved it at first, but it clogs the heck out of my razors and it's hard to rinse off. Also, I have developed a serious dislike of companies who do not use capital letters in their company name or product names. I mean, it's a name, we capitalize the first letters of names, as proper nouns, and at least have enough respect for your company or brand, and your customers, to do that much. I can't stand the perfume. I don't use pore refiner or highlighter stuff. Tea is okay. I will drink it eventually.
> ...


 I can only hope your reply went something like this: "Dear Company X, I can only assume that your reply was a contemporary colloquialism expressing appreciation for my confirmed presence at the upcoming interview. However, I must express my confusion. I am unable to ascertain why I have been compared to a (delicious, yet entirely un-businesslike) cooking spice. If you would care to rephrase your reply in a more office-appropriate manner, I will reconsider my current decision to cancel said interview. As it currently stands, I must send my regrets - for both my unwillingness to attend, and for your lack of a professional lexicon. Yours respectfully, (Insert name here)


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I can only hope your reply went something like this: "Dear Company X, I can only assume that your reply was a contemporary colloquialism expressing appreciation for my confirmed presence at the upcoming interview. However, I must express my confusion. I am unable to ascertain why I have been compared to a (delicious, yet entirely un-businesslike) cooking spice. If you would care to rephrase your reply in a more office-appropriate manner, I will reconsider my current decision to cancel said interview. As it currently stands, I must send my regrets - for both my unwillingness to attend, and for your lack of a professional lexicon. Yours respectfully, (Insert name here)


 Haha. I'll have to remember to hit you up if I ever need a well written letter! It kind of sounds something like the "apology" letter I wrote in junior high. I skipped gym class for several weeks to go to art class instead. My guidance counsellor made me write an apology note to the gym teacher. I basically told him that I didn't need to be taught to play dodge ball and run laps, therefore my academic time would be better spent honing my other skills (art class). Nobody was pleased with my apology except my parents. They thought it was wonderful and made my point well. Haha.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 22, 2014)

As per usual, my 2nd and 3rd Birchboxes came today in the mail (ordered 2 days apart, arrived on the same day).  All of my subscription boxes come on Saturdays everytime. Don't these people know I'm at my boyfriend's house on the weekends? lol. Soooo... tomorrow, I'll get some awesomeness, woo hoo! Pictures as soon as I get them.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 22, 2014)

This thread took a hilarious turn! I can't believe "glad ur cumin" was ever deemed appropriate by someone to send!! *dying*

One of my professors told us the first day of class to use proper grammar, punctuation and words when emailing her. She then showed us some emails that she had actually gotten from students in the past. One of them was:

"hey gurlie, did i miss ne thing important in class 2day? c u 2morrow! "

To your professor? Seriously? This professor is only about 25 but I was astonished anyone thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I halfed the chocolate with my husband, and mine didn't have any actual bits of cherries in them, it just had the delicious cherry taste throughout.  It could have just been because I got a section without it though.  It was really good, though, and I'm not usually one for fruit in my chocolate either. 

Tea bags usually have instructions on them, but for the citrus green tea that I just had of theirs, it said to steep it for three minutes which means, boil water, put the bag in a teacup, pour the boiling water in the cup (I usually do about 1 cup of water per bag of tea to start, and then dilute it if it's too strong), let it sit for three minutes and remove the bag of tea.  

You may need to use sweetener.  I don't like tea without some sort of sweetness added.  
I guess I didn't word that post right: I know how to STEEP tea. I drink black tea religiously and as a novice herbalist I use herbal teas for everything. I've just never done green tea. Steeping is the easy part. But it's preparing it afterward. Sweetener or no? If so, which one? Sugar or honey? There's a pretty intense difference in flavor depending on which you use. Herbal teas taste best with honey (or lemon or both), black tea tastes best with sugar, milk, or both (at least in my experience)...but the one and only time I tasted green tea it was straight (no citrus or anything, just plain) and had absolutely no sweetener (and tasted revolting) so I don't have a clue what to use. Sugar or honey? This is why I stick to my black teas!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess I didn't word that post right: I know how to STEEP tea. I drink black tea religiously and as a novice herbalist I use herbal teas for everything. I've just never done green tea.Â Steeping is the easy part. But it's preparing it afterward. Sweetener or no? If so, which one? Sugar or honey? There's a pretty intense difference in flavor depending on which you use. Herbal teas taste best with honey (or lemon or both), black tea tastes best with sugar, milk, or both (at least in my experience)...but the one and only time I tasted green tea it was straight (no citrus or anything, just plain) and had absolutely no sweetener (and tasted revolting) so I don't have a clue what to use. Sugar or honey? This is why I stick to my black teas!Â 


It's whatever you want. Personally, I drink tea with Sweet'n'Low and no milk. All teas, whether black, green, white, or herbal, whether they're hot or iced (unless I'm sick, in which case I *might* use honey, but that's rare). It's like coffee: Some people like sugar, some like Equal, some like honey, and some like a twist of lemon (I've heard that coffee is *amazing* with coconut oil -- yes, *oil* -- but I haven't tried that yet). Milk? Yes, no, almond, rice, soy, coconut. Personal choice. You have to try it and find out. There's no way for us to know what you're going to like! ETA: Ack! I forgot the actual reason I was going to post! I made a *huge* mistake and was the cumin discussion while waiting for my oven to preheat. Now I want tacos, not mozzarella sticks, damn it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 22, 2014)

I tried the Air Repair tonight. OMG. No. It's got a strong herbal smell and it's actually even more greasy than the Dr. Lipp. I can't pinpoint the smell. It's kind of like bergamot, which I like well enough, mixed with sharp-smelling weeds that infest lawns around here. They've got purple flowers and round, frilly leaves about the size of 50-cent pieces. I think it's called cheeseweed, at least in this area. It brings back memories of mowing the lawn every week.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 22, 2014)

> I guess I didn't word that post right: I know how to STEEP tea. I drink black tea religiously and as a novice herbalist I use herbal teas for everything. I've just never done green tea.Â Steeping is the easy part. But it's preparing it afterward. Sweetener or no? If so, which one? Sugar or honey? There's a pretty intense difference in flavor depending on which you use. Herbal teas taste best with honey (or lemon or both), black tea tastes best with sugar, milk, or both (at least in my experience)...but the one and only time I tasted green tea it was straight (no citrus or anything, just plain) and had absolutely no sweetener (and tasted revolting) so I don't have a clue what to use. Sugar or honey? This is why I stick to my black teas!Â


 I also drink black tea with sugar and/or milk and herbal tea with honey and/or lemon. I prefer my green tea with sugar and no milk.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This thread took a hilarious turn! I can't believe "glad ur cumin" was ever deemed appropriate by someone to send!! *dying*

One of my professors told us the first day of class to use proper grammar, punctuation and words when emailing her. She then showed us some emails that she had actually gotten from students in the past. One of them was:

"hey gurlie, did i miss ne thing important in class 2day? c u 2morrow! "

To your professor? Seriously? This professor is only about 25 but I was astonished anyone thought that was a good idea.



both of these are hilarious


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the Air Repair tonight. OMG. No. It's got a strong herbal smell and it's actually even more greasy than the Dr. Lipp. I can't pinpoint the smell. It's kind of like bergamot, which I like well enough, mixed with sharp-smelling weeds that infest lawns around here. They've got purple flowers and round, frilly leaves about the size of 50-cent pieces. I think it's called cheeseweed, at least in this area. It brings back memories of mowing the lawn every week.
I tried it a few days ago on my hands and I feel like it did nothing.  It was really greasy and just sat on my skin.  The scent is ok (quite herbal though) but I wouldn't use it as a lip balm.  I'm actually pretty disappointed...it sounded awesome and it seems like a little should go a long way. At least I wasn't allergic to it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried it a few days ago on my hands and I feel like it did nothing.  It was really greasy and just sat on my skin.  The scent is ok (quite herbal though) but I wouldn't use it as a lip balm.  I'm actually pretty disappointed...it sounded awesome and it seems like a little should go a long way. At least I wasn't allergic to it.
I didn't care for it either. The scent just smells medicinal and I felt like it wasn't any more moisturizing on my lips than the Dr. Lipp or my EOS. I might use it up just because I need lip balm all the time, but I'm also considering just tossing it.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This thread took a hilarious turn! I can't believe "glad ur cumin" was ever deemed appropriate by someone to send!! *dying*

One of my professors told us the first day of class to use proper grammar, punctuation and words when emailing her. She then showed us some emails that she had actually gotten from students in the past. One of them was:

"hey gurlie, did i miss ne thing important in class 2day? c u 2morrow! "

To your professor? Seriously? This professor is only about 25 but I was astonished anyone thought that was a good idea.

This is so bafflingly mind-blowing. It's like they lack a sense of self preservation. Not only writing like that to someone who determines your grade, basically telling them that you question whether the knowledge they have to impart is important and that you happily missed the class.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is so bafflingly mind-blowing. It's like they lack a sense of self preservation. Not only writing like that to someone who determines your grade, basically telling them that you question whether the knowledge they have to impart is important and that you happily missed the class. 

Right?! She (the professor) even said something like, 'obviously if I were teaching it, it was important'. She also expressed extreme disdain that any student would use a smiley face in an email to a professor. "Gurlie" obviously didn't need further explanation of its offense... Hell, I'd be offended by the stupidity to be called that by anyone myself! Sadly, common sense isn't common. That's why MUT is so great - with so many other boards you have to wade through tons of posts by morons to get to good ones and with MUT that isn't a problem!

*hugz 2 u gurlies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

...I couldn't resist.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the Air Repair tonight. OMG. No. It's got a strong herbal smell and it's actually even more greasy than the Dr. Lipp. I can't pinpoint the smell. It's kind of like bergamot, which I like well enough, mixed with sharp-smelling weeds that infest lawns around here. They've got purple flowers and round, frilly leaves about the size of 50-cent pieces. I think it's called cheeseweed, at least in this area. It brings back memories of mowing the lawn every week.
I didn't care for it, either. I'm going to use it on my cuticles, though.

I was surprised how much I liked the hair serum - I have a ton of oils and serums but this one made my hair crazy smooth and shiny.

The lotion is okay, but nothing special, boring. The cleanser/cream are also okay, but don't seem to be special, either.

The liner is super pretty though, and I"m excited to use it.


----------



## LindaD (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I didn't word that post right: I know how to STEEP tea. I drink black tea religiously and as a novice herbalist I use herbal teas for everything. I've just never done green tea. Steeping is the easy part. But it's preparing it afterward. Sweetener or no? If so, which one? Sugar or honey? There's a pretty intense difference in flavor depending on which you use. Herbal teas taste best with honey (or lemon or both), black tea tastes best with sugar, milk, or both (at least in my experience)...but the one and only time I tasted green tea it was straight (no citrus or anything, just plain) and had absolutely no sweetener (and tasted revolting) so I don't have a clue what to use. Sugar or honey? This is why I stick to my black teas! 

I usually drink my teas straight, with no sugar or milk (unless I'm sick, in which case I'll douse it with honey). The thing to watch with green teas is that they're slightly more delicate, so boiling water out brings some harsh bitterness, which is really obvious with the lower-grade stuff. Try brewing with water that's around 180 degrees.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 23, 2014)

> This thread took a hilarious turn! I can't believe "glad ur cumin" was ever deemed appropriate by someone to send!! *dying* One of my professors told us the first day of class to use proper grammar, punctuation and words when emailing her. She then showed us some emails that she had actually gotten from students in the past. One of them was: "hey gurlie, did i miss ne thing important in class 2day? c u 2morrow! " To your professor? Seriously? This professor is only about 25 but I was astonished anyone thought that was a good idea.


 I actually have a professor who emails me tomorrow except like "Hey JP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can u come over to my office hrs??? I'll b here til 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  C U !" Over time my relationships with professors has become pretty friendly but I still think the email text is pretty weird!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually have a professor who emails me tomorrow except like

"Hey JP




Can u come over to my office hrs??? I'll b here til 4






C U !"

Over time my relationships with professors has become pretty friendly but I still think the email text is pretty weird!

Came here to say something along the same lines- I definitely ask and type professionally when speaking to my superiors and professors, but one professor I had in undergrad, I was his TA, I had him for probably... 6 classes?  Needless to say, in a small department, I knew him pretty well.  I still ask for recommendations from him, and in return, I'll send him our local Spanish newspapers (they don't have them where I went to school, and I was a Spanish major.), but he'll send me stuff with smiley faces and exclamation points.  We use correct grammar, but absolutely there's a bit of "informality" when you begin to know someone that well.  Used to get texts when a small group of us did an "independent study" with him- "we're here, can you stop and bring OJ for breakfast?" stuff like that.  But omg I don't think I could use shorthand speech or text speech in an email format!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Came here to say something along the same lines- I definitely ask and type professionally when speaking to my superiors and professors, but one professor I had in undergrad, I was his TA, I had him for probably... 6 classes?  Needless to say, in a small department, I knew him pretty well.  I still ask for recommendations from him, and in return, I'll send him our local Spanish newspapers (they don't have them where I went to school, and I was a Spanish major.), but he'll send me stuff with smiley faces and exclamation points.  We use correct grammar, but absolutely there's a bit of "informality" when you begin to know someone that well.  Used to get texts when a small group of us did an "independent study" with him- "we're here, can you stop and bring OJ for breakfast?" stuff like that.  But omg I don't think I could use shorthand speech or text speech in an email format!
I agree, sometimes a more informal tone is appropriate.  I always let the Prof be the first to use an informal tone.  I address them as Dr. (insert name) until they ask me to call them by their first name.  I get some awesome e-mails from students when I TA.  I think my favorite thing is having an e-mail start with "Hey!"  LOL.  

Calling a Prof "Gurlie" is a new one though.  I'll have to tell my boss about that, she'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 23, 2014)

> I guess I didn't word that post right: I know how to STEEP tea. I drink black tea religiously and as a novice herbalist I use herbal teas for everything. I've just never done green tea.Â Steeping is the easy part. But it's preparing it afterward. Sweetener or no? If so, which one? Sugar or honey? There's a pretty intense difference in flavor depending on which you use. Herbal teas taste best with honey (or lemon or both), black tea tastes best with sugar, milk, or both (at least in my experience)...but the one and only time I tasted green tea it was straight (no citrus or anything, just plain) and had absolutely no sweetener (and tasted revolting) so I don't have a clue what to use. Sugar or honey? This is why I stick to my black teas!Â


 My boyfriend and I drink green tea a lot and we both prefer ours with honey and I like mine with a little bit of lemon. To me, the slight sourness of the lemon helps tone down the bitterness of the green tea.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 23, 2014)

I am loving all the professor email stories!  They "hey gurlie" one is just... beyond.  

And since this *is* the Birchbox March thread, I'm reporting that there's still no update on my poor little 2nd box.  No page update, shipping email, or clicky truck. Le sigh.  They have until end of day tomorrow (the "ship by" date in my confirmation email), before they get a politely cranky email from yours truly.  It will be nicer than the one I posted before, I refuse to treat customer service badly.  If they send me a form reply that shows they didn't read my questions, I may get a bit snarky.  Just a tad. 

***HuGz 2 my GiRlieZ!!!*** (alternating capital/lowercase letters is quite possibly my worst email pet peeve.  Why put a huge amount of effort into something that looks so awful?)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 23, 2014)

As a professor, all of these stories are giving me flashbacks!


----------



## maggieme (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree, sometimes a more informal tone is appropriate.  I always let the Prof be the first to use an informal tone.  I address them as Dr. (insert name) until they ask me to call them by their first name.  I get some awesome e-mails from students when I TA.  I think my favorite thing is having an e-mail start with "Hey!"  LOL.  

Calling a Prof "Gurlie" is a new one though.  I'll have to tell my boss about that, she'll get a kick out of it.  
I have a section in my syllabus about how to write an email if you want me to respond.  One of the requirements is a more professional greeting than "Yo" or "Hey."  

 
However, for those of you still waiting on your BB I think a "Yo, where's my box?!" email would be totally appropriate.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As a professor, all of these stories are giving me flashbacks! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a section in my syllabus about how to write an email if you want me to respond.  One of the requirements is a more professional greeting than "Yo" or "Hey."  

 
However, for those of you still waiting on your BB I think a "Yo, where's my box?!" email would be totally appropriate.
Me too!  

I've received my fair share of informal/grammatically incorrect emails from students, but I'm shocked that a student would ever address a professor as "Gurlie."


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 23, 2014)

Birchbox updated my Welcome Box. I had to send them another e-mail because the only thing they listed that I actually got was the Ahmad Teas. I'm really surprised they work on weekends.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 23, 2014)

> They shipped the 3rd box I purchased on MondayÂ using the bb100 code on Tuesday and it's already out for delivery, but they still haven't shipped my 2nd box I ordered last Friday. Â I'm just glad newgestics didn't hold this package for a week. Â


 So if you purchased a box with the bb100 code you're getting a march box. I had received my March box and cancelled. But after seeing the code decided I'm going to resubscribe. But I want to get the April box, not another March box.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 23, 2014)

> I sent BB a "where is my box??"Â email this morning also. Â I used the BBZIPÂ BBCASE code on the 7th and had a promised ship date of the 17th. Â I have no shipping email, clicky truck, or box contents yet. Â At this point I am annoyed because I feel like I won't get my box in time to do reviews and possibly cancel before they charge me on the 1st for April! Â (I think...you can't do feedback reviews after you have cancelled the subscription, right?) Â Anyway, I think I would be less irritated if they had at least updated my box contents on the 17th.


 What was the bbzip/bbcase code? Are these types of codes not posted in the Birchbox promo/codes thread? For some reason I don't get any Birchbox emails so I keep missing all these deals and codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sent BB a "where is my box??" email this morning also.  I used the BBZIP BBCASE code on the 7th and had a promised ship date of the 17th.  I have no shipping email, clicky truck, or box contents yet.  At this point I am annoyed because I feel like I won't get my box in time to do reviews and possibly cancel before they charge me on the 1st for April!  (I think...you can't do feedback reviews after you have cancelled the subscription, right?)  Anyway, I think I would be less irritated if they had at least updated my box contents on the 17th.


What was the bbzip/bbcase code? Are these types of codes not posted in the Birchbox promo/codes thread? For some reason I don't get any Birchbox emails so I keep missing all these deals and codes




For the Zip case it was BBZIP


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 23, 2014)

ATTENTION MICHAEL TODD FANS! Ideeli has all of the MT discovery kits up for $25 each! I love Ideeli -- I may only buy stuff a few times a year, but in general the deals are fantastic. www.ideeli.com (no personal/invitation links, please. Edited URL to ideeli main website -magicalmom)


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 23, 2014)

I heard from Birchbox Ops about my email and I got a typical boilerplate response that they're sending out a new box and if they can't, then I'll get "appropriate compensation". I guess I get to hop back on the round robin "which box when" game.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I heard from Birchbox Ops about my email and I got a typical boilerplate response that they're sending out a new box and if they can't, then I'll get "appropriate compensation". I guess I get to hop back on the round robin "which box when" game.
I got the same email. We'll see!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 23, 2014)

> So if you purchased a box with the bb100 code you're getting a march box. I had received my March box and cancelled. But after seeing the code decided I'm going to resubscribe. But I want to get the April box, not another March box.


 I was under the impression that you were just prepaying your April box? I already got my March box and cancelled/resubbed just for the points the other day. I don't think we're getting another March one?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks to all who encouraged me to bring cupcakes to class! i'm sure my birthday will be fun!

some of my friends came into town this weekend to visit (they're like celebrities on campus so they had a lot of people to see..) and we were all going to go on a brewery tour for my birthday/general friendship time. my friends were already hammered and on the side of town with the brewery so i had to take a cab by myself. the brewery tour ended up being me + my core group of friends + 8 randos. We all went to dinner and the table was so rowdy and the waitress was like "Oh is it someone's birthday?" and the randos picked out another rando to tease and tell the waitress it was his birthday. The waitress then did not believe one of my friends when she was told that it was actually *my* birthday. Oh well. 

BUT I finally got around to using Vasanti Brighten Up! So at least my face was all glowy and well exfoliated. I think I'm going to pick that up next time I decide to cash in points! Why didn't I try it earlier? (Although I think I like the PTR enzyme wash better.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks to all who encouraged me to bring cupcakes to class! i'm sure my birthday will be fun!

some of my friends came into town this weekend to visit (they're like celebrities on campus so they had a lot of people to see..) and we were all going to go on a brewery tour for my birthday/general friendship time. my friends were already hammered and on the side of town with the brewery so i had to take a cab by myself. the brewery tour ended up being me + my core group of friends + 8 randos. We all went to dinner and the table was so rowdy and the waitress was like "Oh is it someone's birthday?" and the randos picked out another rando to tease and tell the waitress it was his birthday. The waitress then did not believe one of my friends when she was told that it was actually *my* birthday. Oh well. 

BUT I finally got around to using Vasanti Brighten Up! So at least my face was all glowy and well exfoliated. I think I'm going to pick that up next time I decide to cash in points! Why didn't I try it earlier? (Although I think I like the PTR enzyme wash better.)
Have a great birthday!!!!


----------



## casey anne (Mar 23, 2014)

@usofjessamerica...did you go to Lakefront Brewery!!??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@usofjessamerica...did you go to Lakefront Brewery!!??
haha yes! were you on my tour? one of my friends got kicked off (he was actually the least drunk and i think the tour guide mistook him for the drunker, more obnoxious friend in our group)


----------



## casey anne (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha, no I wasn't, but I am an Eastsider for life!! Lived in that area for about 15 years and miss it so!! Go to Wolski's if you haven't yet. I used to work there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, no I wasn't, but I am an Eastsider for life!! Lived in that area for about 15 years and miss it so!! Go to Wolski's if you haven't yet. I used to work there




oh thank god. i was afraid you were gonna say you were that poor, poor waitress. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll close Wolski's for you this week, don't worry.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 23, 2014)

> oh thank god. i was afraid you were gonna say you were that poor, poor waitress.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll close Wolski's for you this week, don't worry.


 Haha, I'm sure the waitress is over it and used to it. And yay to closing Wolski's. Don't want to twist your arm or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and happy birthday!


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 23, 2014)

Question, I thought I read something on birchbox saying you get extra points for purchasing a full size of one of your samples....anyone know the details on that as I couldn't find anything in the FAQ


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixikins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, I thought I read something on birchbox saying you get extra points for purchasing a full size of one of your samples....anyone know the details on that as I couldn't find anything in the FAQ
You get a point for every dollar you spend in the BB shop, for any item.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 23, 2014)

Welp, I'm depressed. While unpacking my things/doing my nightly routine I realized my BP hair oil sample got shattered en route back to my apartment :[


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 23, 2014)

OMG. You guys weren't kidding about your hair being soft from the BP spray!!! I just got highlights and lowlights in my hair and it just felt much dryer than normal (I have super dry hair to begin with). I used the BP on my towel dried hair and blow dried, then used some of the agave hair oil sample on the very ends since they were still a bit frizzy. I can't stop touching and smelling my hair now!!!!!!! It looks and feels ridiculously soft and healthy. And the smell... Wow. Love it! I may end up buying the agave stuff too now. Haha.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2014)

> Question, I thought I read something on birchbox saying you get extra points for purchasing a full size of one of your samples....anyone know the details on that as I couldn't find anything in the FAQ





> You get a pointÂ for every dollar you spend in the BB shop, for any item.


 They also have periods when you get additional points (an extra 35 for spending $35 for a total of 70 points, an extra 50 for spending $50 for a total of 100 points) for shopping the items from the monthly store, not just one of your samples. I'm not sure it's in any of the FAQs because I'm not sure it's something they do every month, but they send out email when that happens because there will be a code involved, which means you can't use a discount code or get a bonus GWP *and* get extra points. The one for the February box went out on March 5th, and the bonus period was the 5th through the 9th. For the January box, it was January 21st through the 27th. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to the dates they send these out, so you have to subscribe to their promotional emails and keep an eye out.


----------



## Pixikins (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



They also have periods when you get additional points (an extra 35 for spending $35 for a total of 70 points, an extra 50 for spending $50 for a total of 100 points) for shopping the items from the monthly store, not just one of your samples. I'm not sure it's in any of the FAQs because I'm not sure it's something they do every month, but they send out email when that happens because there will be a code involved, which means you can't use a discount code or get a bonus GWP *and* get extra points. The one for the February box went out on March 5th, and the bonus period was the 5th through the 9th. For the January box, it was January 21st through the 27th. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to the dates they send these out, so you have to subscribe to their promotional emails and keep an eye out.
Thanks both of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Mar 23, 2014)

NY ladies, BB is opening a physical store!!!!! 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/business/birchbox-seller-of-beauty-products-steps-out-from-web-with-a-store.html?smid=tw-share&amp;_r=0

i am jealous, tbh.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NY ladies, BB is opening a physical store!!!!! 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/business/birchbox-seller-of-beauty-products-steps-out-from-web-with-a-store.html?smid=tw-share&amp;_r=0

i am jealous, tbh. 
Bad news for me... that's very close to my office!! I walk past there on lunchtime walks VERY often.  When I'm having a bad day, I'm sure I'll often be tempted to make my own BB for $15...


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 24, 2014)

.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 24, 2014)

> I was under the impression that you were just prepaying your April box? I already got my March box and cancelled/resubbed just for the points the other day. I don't think we're getting another March one?


 Sorry that wasn't meant to be a statement, it was a question. I though someone else had said they'd just signed up with the code last week and that their box had just shipped (which means it'd be a march box, right?). I just didn't want to get another march box.


> They also have periods when you get additional points (an extra 35 for spending $35 for a total of 70 points, an extra 50 for spending $50 for a total of 100 points) for shopping the items from the monthly store, not just one of your samples. I'm not sure it's in any of the FAQs because I'm not sure it's something they do every month, but they send out email when that happens because there will be a code involved, which means you can't use a discount code or get a bonus GWP *and* get extra points. The one for the February box went out on March 5th, and the bonus period was the 5th through the 9th. For the January box, it was January 21st through the 27th. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to the dates they send these out, so you have to subscribe to their promotional emails and keep an eye out.


 I don't get any Birchbox emails, at least not ones that share codes or deals. Has anyone else had problems not getting their emails?


----------



## natashaia (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bad news for me... that's very close to my office!! I walk past there on lunchtime walks VERY often.  When I'm having a bad day, I'm sure I'll often be tempted to make my own BB for $15... 
when i saw the photos from the pop up shop, the custom birch boxes had much better samples!!! i am so jealous of your proximity!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 24, 2014)

If the build your own box thing goes well, I'm hoping we can maybe pay a little extra and be able to do that online!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If the build your own box thing goes well, I'm hoping we can maybe pay a little extra and be able to do that online!
That would be super cool! Except...I'd probably just be constantly ordering them. 

Actually trying to plan a trip to NY late May, so I'll definitely be checking it out if they're open by then! If not, I may just have to convince my friend to make some boxes &amp; mail them to me.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when i saw the photos from the pop up shop, the custom birch boxes had much better samples!!! i am so jealous of your proximity!!
I went to the BB FW free pop up shop this year, and it was the best box EVER.  I got some full-size products and a beauty blender.  I imagine, though, this was more generous as some celebs were rolling through.  But, a girl can hope this is what it will be like!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 24, 2014)

> That would be super cool! Except...I'd probably just be constantly ordering them.Â  Actually trying to plan a trip to NY late May, so I'll definitely be checking it out if they're open by then! If not, I may just have to convince my friend to make some boxes &amp; mail them to me.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha. That's exactly how I feel! I might as well have all my paychecks direct deposited into BB's bank account instead of mine if they do that. Lmao.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry that wasn't meant to be a statement, it was a question. I though someone else had said they'd just signed up with the code last week and that their box had just shipped (which means it'd be a march box, right?). I just didn't want to get another march box.
I don't get any Birchbox emails, at least not ones that share codes or deals. Has anyone else had problems not getting their emails?
According to the BB CS I spoke to, you can only get one BB per month per account.  So, if you had already received a March BB on an account, then cancelled that account, and then re-subbed using the code, you would not receive a second March box on that account--you would be pre-paying for April (even though the receipt you receive will state otherwise).  But, if you are opening a new account, or re-starting an old account, and that account has not yet received a March BB, then you would get a March box.  

Hope this makes some sort of sense.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 24, 2014)

> According to the BB CS I spoke to, you can only get one BB per month per account. Â So, if you had already received a March BB on an account, then cancelled that account, and then re-subbed using the code, you would not receive a second March box on that account--you would be pre-paying for April (even though the receipt you receive will state otherwise). Â But, if you are opening a new account, or re-starting an old account, and that account has not yet received a March BB, then you would get a March box. Â  Hope this makes some sort of sense.Â  :flowers:


 Thank you! Thank helps a lot actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> question when they come out with these codes like the recent one for 100 points. Do you guys cancel your sub then resubscribe just to get the points?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! Thank helps a lot actually



question when they come out with these codes like the recent one for 100 points. Do you guys cancel your sub then resubscribe just to get the points?
I have two annual subs (purchased when they had a great promo) and a third one that I only do when there is a great promo I want.  Yes, I just cancel it and resub to get the points or free gift.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 24, 2014)

Well today is the 12th business day since I ordered my BB on my second account and still no tracking or update or anything. I called BB and she said that it should ship out today. I asked if she could update my box page and she said no she couldn't do that. She did give me 100 points though without my asking.  Hopefully the box gets here in time for me to review things for points!


----------



## casey anne (Mar 24, 2014)

So I'm up an 100 points on each account #2 and #3 for delayed shipment.  Up another 50 points on account 2 for reviewing box contents that I never received, and the contents I did receive are unreviewable (sp??) because that box doesn't exist anymore (??? no clue) so they are sending me another box and those contents I'll be able to review.  Now box 3, they've ordered another box to be sent to me because they don't know what happened and they assured me my Benefit mascara will be in the box.  Who else is confused!!  And seriously, I wonder how many boxes I'll be receiving this week!


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 24, 2014)

WHAT a mess BB is this month!!


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok I have a question... How do you review products you haven't received? I'm not talking about products you've already used before... I'm talking about people reviewing their box contents before they even receive their box... Doesn't that just make the reviews dishonest?


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I have a question... How do you review products you haven't received? I'm not talking about products you've already used before... I'm talking about people reviewing their box contents before they even receive their box... Doesn't that just make the reviews dishonest?

I never write out pretend reviews for something I haven't received yet - but to get the points you don't have to write anything... just fill in the top section with the multiple choice questions. I try to avoid doing it too often, but if my box is taking forever and I want my points then I don't feel too bad about it!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2014)

> Ok I have a question... How do you review products you haven't received? I'm not talking about products you've already used before... I'm talking about people reviewing their box contents before they even receive their box... Doesn't that just make the reviews dishonest?


 There's a did-not-try-this-sample option. I do that for every liquid liner, mascara, and styling product as soon as the boxes go live because I don't use those products, so I'm not going to bother trying them when my box arrives. It's an honest review even though I haven't received my box yet.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

> I never write out pretend reviews for something I haven't received yet - but to get the points you don't have to write anything... just fill in the top section with the multiple choice questions. I try to avoid doing it too often, but if my box is taking forever and I want my points then I don't feel too bad about it!


 Same here. The questions you have to answer are just the ones pertaining to whether you've heard of the product and such, whether you are going to purchase the full size (which they need a choice that says MAYBE imo), and there is a choice for haven't tried the sample yet instead of giving it stars.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok both of those make sense lol was just curious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

> So I'm up an 100 points on each account #2 and #3 for delayed shipment. Â Up another 50 points on account 2 for reviewing box contents that I never received, and the contents I did receive are unreviewable (sp??) because that box doesn't exist anymore (??? no clue) so they are sending me another box and those contents I'll be able to review. Â Now box 3, they've ordered another box to be sent to me because they don't know what happened and they assured me my Benefit mascara will be in the box. Â Who else is confused!! Â And seriously, I wonder how many boxes I'll be receiving this week!


 I would be happy with getting either or both my 2nd and 3rd boxes once. They haven't given me any points either.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Well today is the 12th business day since I ordered my BB on my second account and still no tracking or update or anything. I called BB and she said that it should ship out today. I asked if she could update my box page and she said no she couldn't do that. She did give me 100 points though without my asking. Â Hopefully the box gets here in time for me to review things for points!Â


 As far as I know, mine still hasn't been shipped, though they did update my box contents page when I complained. I straight up told them I'd heard other people got 100 points as compensation, but they didn't give me any. I just emailed them again. It's not fair that some get points, some get points and refund, others are basically just told to sit and wait. Maybe I need to get mean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 24, 2014)

> NY ladies, BB is opening a physical store!!!!!Â  http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/business/birchbox-seller-of-beauty-products-steps-out-from-web-with-a-store.html?smid=tw-share&amp;_r=0 i am jealous, tbh.Â


 Love this!! I went to the fashion week pop up in September and it was really nice and I loved the make your own birchbox. I got a beauty blender, benefits gimme brow, a mally eyeshadow stick, a makeup remover and a stila beso sample. All but the stila were full size.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would be happy with getting either or both my 2nd and 3rd boxes once. They haven't given me any points either.
Right!  I have to say, it is frustrating to hear about people receiving points and extra boxes without even contacting Birchbox, and here I am just trying to get someone to actually read my email before responding to it!  Joey did not respond to my reply to his unhelpful form-email from last week, so I forwarded it to the main address today hoping to get someone else to help me.  It has been two and a half weeks since I ordered and a week since my supposed shipping date, and I have no tracking or box page or even any help through customer service.  I have to say, if it weren't Birchbox, I would be assuming they took my money and ran, and I would be reporting them to the BBB pretty soon...


----------



## casey anne (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right!  I have to say, it is frustrating to hear about people receiving points and extra boxes without even contacting Birchbox, and here I am just trying to get someone to actually read my email before responding to it!  Joey did not respond to my reply to his unhelpful form-email from last week, so I forwarded it to the main address today hoping to get someone else to help me.  It has been two and a half weeks since I ordered and a week since my supposed shipping date, and I have no tracking or box page or even any help through customer service.  I have to say, if it weren't Birchbox, I would be assuming they took my money and ran, and I would be reporting them to the BBB pretty soon...
Try messaging them on Twitter or Facebook, as well.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything about their boxes shipping? Heidi told me that their logistics team would be contacting all of us with issues this month but I've yet to hear anything. This is so obnoxious. I'm really not one who usually complains, I expected this box to get here later than everyone else's because I ordered on the 9th. However, I think it's rude and irritating that all of us have had to put so much effort into tracking our boxes down when this is a service that we've paid for. Blech.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

I was poking around on Harvey Prince's website just now and noticed that they have scarves now. They're cute but really expensive 0_0


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Has anyone heard anything about their boxes shipping? Heidi told me that their logistics team would be contacting all of us with issues this month but I've yet to hear anything. This is so obnoxious. I'm really not one who usually complains, I expected this box to get here later than everyone else's because I ordered on the 9th. However, I think it's rude and irritating that all of us have had to put so much effort into tracking our boxes down when this is a service that we've paid for. Blech.


 It only took Heidi a few minutes to reply back to my second email with this:




No mention of any points. Again.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It only took Heidi a few minutes to reply back to my second email with this:





No mention of any points. Again.
Last Friday a bunch of shipping emails went out with notice of 100 points added to your account for the delay in shipment.  So maybe that will happen again today??


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 24, 2014)

> It only took Heidi a few minutes to reply back to my second email with this:
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of any points. Again.


 She got back to me just now as well. We shall see what happens. I'm totally going to freak out if they don't include the promotion item with my box. Get it together BB, you're drunk.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 24, 2014)

Wtf. has anyone tried calling birchbox this morning or right now? After hitting 0 or whatever, then after a few rings a robot lady comes on and gives me options to connect to the following - "Database use age.com 2007 club Avon recruitment" With their addresses. Isn't thst weird? Then it disconnects me. Eta: robot lady voices creep me out


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 24, 2014)

> Wtf. has anyone tried calling birchbox this morning or right now? After hitting 0 or whatever, then after a few rings a robot lady comes on and gives me options to connect to the following - "Database use age.com 2007 club Avon recruitment" With their addresses. Isn't thst weird? Then it disconnects me. Eta: robot lady voices creep me out


 How strange, I haven't called this morning but the other day when I called no one was answering. Maybe they have the phones turned off because they are getting too many disgruntled calls.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 24, 2014)

> As far as I know, mine still hasn't been shipped, though they did update my box contents page when I complained. I straight up told them I'd heard other people got 100 points as compensation, but they didn't give me any. I just emailed them again. It's not fair that some get points, some get points and refund, others are basically just told to sit and wait. Maybe I need to get mean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup at this point I would get mean. I'm so sorry that you're still going through this bs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They took your money without hesitation and they need to ship your box and give you something for your troubles.


> Try messaging them on Twitter or Facebook, as well.


 Co sign. They're helpful there more than email.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 24, 2014)

@txsfajsmama yes! A "maybe" button would be so great for reviews! I always sit at my desk looking at the computer screen going...."will I actually buy this...I don't know, I LIKE it...maybe? Yes?? Ughhhhhhhhhhh" *edit*; and really my BB reviews shouldn't be that difficult...


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anyone else keep getting emails from BB with a 20% off code for your first purchase? I'm well beyond my first purchase, so I'm not really sure why they'd send me this...


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Mar 24, 2014)

yep just got a 20% off email as well


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 24, 2014)

> Does anyone else keep getting emails from BB with a 20% off code for your first purchase? I'm well beyond my first purchase, so I'm not really sure why they'd send me this...


 Yep. I've gotten 3 so far.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh my gosh I am going around and around on email with these crazy March boxes! They finally gave me online box contents for reviews but it Looks like I wasn't supposed to even get the box I got? The customer service ladies are really trying but something is screwy behind the scenes lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 24, 2014)

I just re-activated my Facebook so that I could message them. You'll never believe what they told me.... Wait for it.... "You're box should ship out in the next week or so." Are you effing kidding?!?!


----------



## casey anne (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just re-activated my Facebook so that I could message them. You'll never believe what they told me.... Wait for it.... "You're box should ship out in the next week or so." Are you effing kidding?!?!
I just don't understand why there is such a huge disconnect with their customer service.  That's ridic.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 24, 2014)

> I just don't understand why there is such a huge disconnect with their customer service. Â That's ridic.


 I still don't understand why the group of us who ordered late but before the BB100 code was released haven't received shipping. I don't understand why someone that ordered after me received shipping before me if the problem really is a shipping delay.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 24, 2014)

To distract everyone from how late our March Birchboxes are, here's a simple look I did the other day with the Inika Green Lagoon eyeliner I received from my other box that arrived on time. Please excuse my messy eyebrows, they have a mind of their own:


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To distract everyone from how late our March Birchboxes are, here's a simple look I did the other day with the Inika Green Lagoon eyeliner I received from my other box that arrived on time. Please excuse my messy eyebrows, they have a mind of their own:

Lol! Thanks for the distraction. That looks sooo pretty. I've been skirting around the idea of getting a color liner like green or purple, but always decide not to. But it looks great! I think I'll take the plunge. Anybody have any suggestions for a good one?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 24, 2014)

Hilarious life story:

So I called in to ask about the return I placed and Heidi picked up. I gave her my main boxs' email address then she said "oh...wait you have a second account dont you? a gmail one?" and I was all .. ummm yea? She said:

"I was the one emailing you about your missing box last week! Thank you SO much for writing in because seriously, we didn't know there was an issue with the March boxes not uploading or having tracking updated until we saw a bunch of emails at once and yours was one of the first! So this will save us both an extra email -- your Benefit item will be shipping with the box but if not, you should get a second tracking number. Oh my goodness. I'm so glad I answered your call!"

Then I apologized if I sounded mean in the email 



 she said that mine wasnt mean but that have definitely, definitely seen worse. 

I thought that was SO FUNNY. Oh, and while we were chatting about boxes, I got an email from birchbox telling me that my return has been processed so...yeah pretty fun phone call.

Also: I remember someone posting about the link of "I invite you to learn more about our points program" at the bottom of an email sounding condescending when said person emailed about missing points or not being able to do reviews or something? (hopefully someone reads this and knows what i'm talking about). Anyway, I think that is the default endline right now since recent correspondence all ends in that (like the follow up email I just got from Heidi)


----------



## pink65419 (Mar 24, 2014)

Reactived my acc. On mar.13 I missed feb. Only still no shipping email said it would ship the 24th we will see still nothing yet. I wish they would just be honest and let us know what the shipping problem is.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would have thought that I'd have gotten that email from logistics Heidi said would go out today, not to mention a tracking number, by now. 5:30 on the east coast. Unless they're working overtime. And with such a large-scale mess as this, they should.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep still nothing here either. Maybe tomorrow??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honestly I'd be happy just to see what the box contents are, but ya know....


----------



## casey anne (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep still nothing here either. Maybe tomorrow??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honestly I'd be happy just to see what the box contents are, but ya know....
Do you think we'll all be getting the same box??  I think following our profiles has gone out the window...


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> Yep still nothing here either. Maybe tomorrow??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honestly I'd be happy just to see what the box contents are, but ya know....


 After I emailed them on Friday! they did update my box contents on my 2nd box, the one that was supposed to ship by then, but with the number of people who didn't get the products on their box page, I can't even trust it. I just did the reviews in case. Edited: my iPad is such a spaz. Why it likes to change commas to exclamation points, I don't know.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks to all who encouraged me to bring cupcakes to class! i'm sure my birthday will be fun!

some of my friends came into town this weekend to visit (they're like celebrities on campus so they had a lot of people to see..) and we were all going to go on a brewery tour for my birthday/general friendship time. *my friends were already hammered* and on the side of town with the brewery so i had to take a cab by myself. the brewery tour ended up being me + my core group of friends *+ 8 randos*. We all went to dinner and the table was so rowdy and the waitress was like "Oh is it someone's birthday?" and* the randos picked out another rando to tease and tell the waitress it was his birthday. The waitress then did not believe one of my friends when she was told that it was actually *my* birthday.* Oh well. 

BUT I finally got around to using Vasanti Brighten Up! So at least my face was all glowy and well exfoliated. I think I'm going to pick that up next time I decide to cash in points! Why didn't I try it earlier? (Although I think I like the PTR enzyme wash better.)
That is awful! I would have been SO upset. I hope you had a happy birthday today because you deserve it! 

PS. Love your story about calling Birchbox!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 24, 2014)

I got my full sized order that I placed on Friday today! That's the fastest I've ever gotten an order. Still nothing on my second March box though. Boo!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 24, 2014)

My second box is "shipped" but the tracking information is super weird as it was shipped out on the 18th, but there has been no updates on its whereabouts since then. So basically I have no idea where it is or if it's actually shipped out yet. (ordered this one on the 10th)

My third box doesn't even exist. I ordered this one on the 7th and there's still no tracking... &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been 17 days and I have nothing to show for my payment on the 7th. I've been continuously emailing Birchbox CS and they keep saying that logistics will contact me about my box/additional compensation but I haven't received any emails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, my first box... while it did arrive on time, it arrived damaged and the replacement is supposed to come in 10 business days... so we'll see if it does. (I sent out the email on the 17th so there's still quite some time before the 10 business days are up). 

Overall March has been kind of a nightmare...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 24, 2014)

CS just got back to me... (still nothing on actual tracking), but this might explain why there's so many shipping issues:

_"Thank you for getting back in touch and thank you so much for your patience! We are in the midst of relocating our warehouse which is the main cause for the delay. I'm sorry for the inconvenience!"_


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

> CS just got back to me... (still nothing on actual tracking), but this might explain why there's so many shipping issues: _"Thank you for getting back in touch and thank you so much for your patience! We are in the midst of relocating our warehouse which is the main cause for the delay. I'm sorry for the inconvenience!"_


 Now, why wouldn't that be something they would just send a mass email about to all subscribers? Not to mention, why is this the first we have heard of that excuse? Here's another one- why have so many perks to draw in new subscribers during the warehouse relocation? Seems to me, that was a stupid decision, if it's true.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second box is "shipped" but the tracking information is super weird as it was shipped out on the 18th, but there has been no updates on its whereabouts since then. So basically I have no idea where it is or if it's actually shipped out yet. (ordered this one on the 10th)

My third box doesn't even exist. I ordered this one on the 7th and there's still no tracking... &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been 17 days and I have nothing to show for my payment on the 7th. I've been continuously emailing Birchbox CS and they keep saying that logistics will contact me about my box/additional compensation but I haven't received any emails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, my first box... while it did arrive on time, it arrived damaged and the replacement is supposed to come in 10 business days... so we'll see if it does. (I sent out the email on the 17th so there's still quite some time before the 10 business days are up). 

Overall March has been kind of a nightmare...

My tracking information just updated for a replacement Pick 2 and I got the shipping email on the 18th as well - hopefully they get their shipping issues sorted out soon!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 24, 2014)

You know, if I hadn't been a Birchbox subscriber for awhile, I would be concerned that they were trying to pull a Bondi on us.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 24, 2014)

Just a quick update on my customer service experience after having a delayed benefit perk box AND different contents from my box page AND a missing perfume sample (I didn't ask for a replacement because I didn't want one). Charity was seriously awesome. She gave me the best, most personalized care! I just let her know about all the issues in a follow up email and she apologized that it has been such a mess. She also let me know that they are in the process of changing warehouses completely, and said that the problems this month were related to that switch - and hopefully there won't be any issues next month. Anyway, I'm totally happy with my Birchbox communication... I need to find a way to give her a great review that management can see or something. I hope that everyone has better luck with their customer service reps, though! I know they can be inconsistent and that sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad everyone can't request Charity.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 24, 2014)

I placed an order for the Revealed palette set on Thursday evening and I already have it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I placed an order for the Revealed palette set on Thursday evening and I already have it today!





Nice! Have fun! I think I love it more than my nude'tude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (at the moment, anyway)


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 24, 2014)

> There's a did-not-try-this-sample option. I do that for every liquid liner, mascara, and styling product as soon as the boxes go live because I don't use those products, so I'm not going to bother trying them when my box arrives. It's an honest review even though I haven't received my box yet.


 You still get points when you select the did not try option? I didn't realize that


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 24, 2014)

I e-mailed about my welcome box not having the Box History on Friday. It updated on Saturday and I received (signed Laura) the "it's supposed to be a surprise" e-mail that day as well.... But they put the wrong items on my page. So I reviewed them, then replied to the form e-mail to say they're not correct.... And got the same form "surprise for you blah blah blah" e-mail and they left the incorrect box contents. So today, instead replying to the form e-mail again, I sent another picture and explanation directly to [email protected] saying change it to these contents I actually received so I don't get duplicate products later.... And I got yet another "we keep it a surprise blah blah blah" response from Laura. Grrr! Could they just read the e-mail? On a more positive note, they updated my primary account with the correct box contents this morning.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 24, 2014)

My second box is delayed as well. I was told that since they are switching warehouses members were affected. I am supposed to get an email by tomorrow regarding my box and my compensation. We'll see.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 24, 2014)

Just thought I would chime in with my March BB madness.  I signed up for a second account with the BB100 code.  Got the email it shipped on 3/18/14.  I am being patient as I know people who ordered way before me are waiting.  This box shipped from Mt. Juliet, TN and was last seen in Fishers, IN on 3/19/14.  There was a random "electronic shipping info recieved on 3/20/14" per the USPS app but nothing since.

And of course I arranged a trade for something in that box, and now all the stories of switcheroo boxes.  I did fill out hte box on my page for points just in case.

I hope that with the switching of the DC and opening their own store that the April boxes get out ok!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I e-mailed about my welcome box not having the Box History on Friday. It updated on Saturday and I received (signed Laura) the "it's supposed to be a surprise" e-mail that day as well.... But they put the wrong items on my page. So I reviewed them, then replied to the form e-mail to say they're not correct.... And got the same form "surprise for you blah blah blah" e-mail and they left the incorrect box contents. So today, instead replying to the form e-mail again, I sent another picture and explanation directly to [email protected] saying change it to these contents I actually received so I don't get duplicate products later.... And I got yet another "we keep it a surprise blah blah blah" response from Laura. Grrr! Could they just read the e-mail?

On a more positive note, they updated my primary account with the correct box contents this morning.


And here's here I would get fed up and email this:


> It's really sweet (and I am wearing my condescending pants here) that you want to "keep it a surprise." The problem here is that I am very much surprised -- BY THE FACT THAT I DID NOT RECEIVE THE ITEMS LISTED ON THE PAGE. I am attempting to do my feedback reviews, and that is not possible due to the fact that I received one set of products, and my box history has a completely different set. Since Birchbox promises no repeats, my expectation is that the items on my box history will match the items in the box I received so that I will not receive them in a future box. It is clear that you have not read any of my previous emails, so my sarcasm and snarkiness will probably go unnoticed here as well, but it feels better to hit the caps lock key and request one more time: PLEASE CORRECT MY BOX HISTORY TO CORRESPOND TO THE ITEMS I CURRENTLY HAVE IN-HAND.


 In a completely unrelated side note, anyone have any clue why the hell I have an html editor? I've tried changing back and forth between BBCode and RichText, and I still have the html stuff. I know very little html. I want my Rich Text editor buttons back!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 24, 2014)

I received my box today, the wrong one of course. It had a supergoop serum, lip glaze, and be delicious vial in it instead of the coola, caudalie sorbet and agave serum. Disappointed as I was really looking forward to the caudalie. I guess I should shoot off an email, but it seems bb is swamped right now with all the madness going on.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 24, 2014)

If you bought something that you didn't sample could you still end up with a sample of it?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You still get points when you select the did not try option? I didn't realize that

Yup.  There are months when I do that for half the box. Fragrance samples are another product I don't use. I use perfume oils from a specific indie perfumer (who I get to meet Friday! So exciting!), and ever since I started using their stuff, I've had serious problems with alcohol-based fragrance. There are a very small number of alcohol-based fragrances that I can wear, but I have so much oil that I just stick with that.  So.  Fragrance, hair styling spray, and mascara?  So much ugh.  Select did not try, click appropriate radio buttons, and wait for the box to arrive so I can try the one or two items in there I *can* use.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you bought something that you didn't sample could you still end up with a sample of it?

Yes.  The store and the boxes are completely disconnected for the purpose of box assignments. 

(And, ugh, sometimes I have the editing and multiquote buttons, and sometimes I don't!  No clue what's going on!)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 24, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I e-mailed about my welcome box not having the Box History on Friday. It updated on Saturday and I received (signed Laura) the "it's supposed to be a surprise" e-mail that day as well.... But they put the wrong items on my page. So I reviewed them, then replied to the form e-mail to say they're not correct.... And got the same form "surprise for you blah blah blah" e-mail and they left the incorrect box contents. So today, instead replying to the form e-mail again, I sent another picture and explanation directly to [email protected] saying change it to these contents I actually received so I don't get duplicate products later.... And I got yet another "we keep it a surprise blah blah blah" response from Laura. Grrr! Could they just read the e-mail?
> On a more positive note, they updated my primary account with the correct box contents this morning.
> ...


 [@]meaganola[/@] Lol. I like your verion better. Only thing I would add is ... BIRCHBOX, PLEASE REFERENCE PICTURE (SENT 3 TIMES NOW) FOR CORRECT BOX CONTENTS.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 24, 2014)

So here is a random question. Did anyone get a letter from their credit card company about a "security breach" (similar to Neiman Marcus and Target)? My credit card company won't tell me who the company is with the breach because apparently they're not going public about it, but Birchbox is one of the only retailers I've used on that card. So I'm wondering! Anyone else? (And can you believe they can tell me about a breach but refuse to tell me by which company? News to me!)


----------



## Rachel85 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is my email in response to me questioning why my box hasn't shipped. (Ordered on the 10th...ship date 20th)

Quote: Hi Rachel,

Thanks for being in touch! So sorry for any delay as your boxes should be within a few days! We will sending you a message with an update within the next days with an update.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for your patience!

Please let me know if you need help with anything else. You can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to assist you.

Cheers,

Brian
 Pretty vague answer. Some weird typos. I'm slightly annoyed he didn't even touch on the topic of not being able to review my box before the cancel deadline.

However..who am I kidding..I wouldn't have had the will power to cancel anyway... I think I will love getting two boxes. I'll get it at some point and I guess that is really all that matters to me. As long as I get it before April 10th so I can do reviews.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is a random question. Did anyone get a letter from their credit card company about a "security breach" (similar to Neiman Marcus and Target)? My credit card company won't tell me who the company is with the breach because apparently they're not going public about it, but Birchbox is one of the only retailers I've used on that card. So I'm wondering! Anyone else?
(And can you believe they can tell me about a breach but refuse to tell me by which company? News to me!)

Have you used it at Sally's Beauty? I believe they recently admitted to having similar breach issues, but then I guess there would be no reason for refusing to tell you which company.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is a random question. Did anyone get a letter from their credit card company about a "security breach" (similar to Neiman Marcus and Target)? My credit card company won't tell me who the company is with the breach because apparently they're not going public about it, but Birchbox is one of the only retailers I've used on that card. So I'm wondering! Anyone else?
(And can you believe they can tell me about a breach but refuse to tell me by which company? News to me!)
I've received similar letters on different cards multiple times (I think I'm up to my sixth card replacement due to this sort of thing).  It's common practice to not identify the company involved.  The first time it happened with my credit union, they said that *they* don't know because law enforcement wouldn't tell *them*.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 24, 2014)

> So here is a random question. Did anyone get a letter from their credit card company about a "security breach" (similar to Neiman Marcus and Target)? My credit card company won't tell me who the company is with the breach because apparently they're not going public about it, but Birchbox is one of the only retailers I've used on that card. So I'm wondering! Anyone else? (And can you believe they can tell me about a breach but refuse to tell me by which company? News to me!)


 This makes me wonder. On march 12 I woke up to 2 fraud charges one $700+ and one $500+ for Singapore and India airlines companies. The night before I was placing a birchbox purchase for the organizer tray and the site was super slow and wonky. I thought maybe I'd been hacked but everything I read about iPads is you can't get a virus. So my gut kept telling me it was the BB website. I was so sick to my stomach. We had just gotten a big bonus at work and it took a Hugh chunk of it. Thankfully the money was given back that Sunday and Tuesday and I didn't have to wait months for it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 24, 2014)

How strange--I have never had a card cancelled because of fraud or potential fraud. Hopefully it never happens--I am far too nervous normally, so that might just send me over the edge.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 24, 2014)

Crazy! Thanks, everyone. This is the first time it's happened to me in this way....maybe we will find out on the news one of these days. (Or maybe not.)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 24, 2014)

A recommendation to consider for net safety that is practiced among the gaming community is to use pre-paid / loadable credit cards for online purchases and subscription fees. This was particularly promoted with some companies that contracted payment processing with third parties that had historical reliability issues. I know it's not a perfect solution, especially as these cards have fees, but it's something to consider.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 24, 2014)

So, I got my 2nd and 3rd BBs today. I was busy unpacking so I didn't get pictures of them. They sent huge boxes for the small Benefit products. lol. I got the correct boxes for my page though, thank goodness. The boxes were dupes, but it's okay... I received:

theBalm 

HAVVN

Kiems

Jergens

agave

They're Real mascara with one, It's Potent eye cream with the the other.

Both HAVVN samples will be traded once I return to trading (ran out of stash! ;O). Probably the Jergens will get traded. I'm going to try the Kiems and agave. If I like them, I'll keep both, if not I'll trade the dupes. And I'm still on the fence about theBalm. I'm not usually one for cream blushes... but we shall see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 24, 2014)

Man, I feel like I have had some bad luck over the last 21 months with BB. I've placed upwards of 15 orders, and have had a problem with almost half. I REALLY hate to complain, but I get damaged items a lot. Today I got an order with the BP oil and the Spornette Little Wonder brush, and the oil was just all over everything. I hope I can salvage the brush with some soap and water, but I lost of lot of product. SO bummed. I know BB will make it right, but I really hate to complain and I feel like my account is going to be flagged as a complainer at this rate.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh my, I got a tracking email. It's for my third box, the one I ordered I think the 19th. Nothing for the second box, that I ordered on the 10th. Hmmmm.


----------



## chelsead1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man, I feel like I have had some bad luck over the last 21 months with BB. I've placed upwards of 15 orders, and have had a problem with almost half. I REALLY hate to complain, but I get damaged items a lot. Today I got an order with the BP oil and the Spornette Little Wonder brush, and the oil was just all over everything. I hope I can salvage the brush with some soap and water, but I lost of lot of product. SO bummed. I know BB will make it right, but I really hate to complain and I feel like my account is going to be flagged as a complainer at this rate.
I feel the same way.  Almost every full size order I've ever placed has had an issue.  With my last order they sent the wrong flavor of tea (something I just ordered for $3.50 to put me over the edge and get free shipping) and the wrong GWP.  I emailed them and got 100 points plus replacements--but they sent the SAME wrong flavor of tea a second time.  I gave up, since I didn't really even want the right flavor of tea.

The 100 points is nice and all, but it'd be really helpful if they'd just work on getting things right the first time instead of throwing points around.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting my 'box #3' tomorrow. VERY curious to see if it will match the box contents on my account!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

My second box updated AND got tracking!  I'm getting the same contents as @trustlust :

theBalm 

HAVVN

Kiems

Jergens

agave

And my only reaction was YEEEESSSSS THE BALM IS MINE.  So, I'm happy, and as long as it gets here decently soon, it's all good.  Hopefully they remembered the BB Zip pouch!  Right now I'm just thankful I didn't have to email BB Ops!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 25, 2014)

> My second box updated AND got tracking! Â I'm getting the same contents as @trustlust Â : theBalmÂ  HAVVN Kiems Jergens agave And my only reaction was YEEEESSSSS THE BALM IS MINE. Â So, I'm happy, and as long as it gets here decently soon, it's all good. Â Hopefully they remembered the BB Zip pouch! Â Right now I'm just thankful I didn't have to email BB Ops!


 What was the bb zip pouch? Totally missed that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is there a thread the updates with Birchbox codes? I know there is a Birchbox sale/codes thread but lately it doesn't seem like many codes are posted there. I never seem to get Birchbox email about codes/specials. Does anyone else have that issue?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

@wldflowur13 that code was sent to me in an email directly from Birchbox.  I actually wanted to try one of the Benefit minis (the It's Potent Eye Cream) but they were all out by the time I could reactivate my second box, so I just went through my email to see if there was any other code I could use, and saw the BBZIP code.  Which is fine, because I have the matching Diamond Zip case, but I was annoyed that I used this code right after the Benefit Minis ran out, but right before the 100 point code came out.  It's my own bad luck, though, I got that Diamond Case GWP mere days before another GWP (the bangle bracelet) came out, so it seems I'm cursed with an endless flow of makeup bags!

My best recommendation is to make sure that you're signed up to receive emails from Birchbox. They usually send codes in emails.  Or just keep an eye on the monthly threads!  Members are always posting new codes in here!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 25, 2014)

> @wldflowur13 Â that code was sent to me in an email directly from Birchbox. Â I actually wanted to try one of the Benefit minis (the It's Potent Eye Cream) but they were all out by the time I could reactivate my second box, so I just went through my emailÂ to see if there was any other code I could use, and saw the BBZIP code. Â Which is fine, because I have the matching Diamond Zip case, but I was annoyed that I used this code right after the Benefit Minis ran out, but right before the 100 point code came out. Â It's my own bad luck, though, I got that Diamond Case GWP mere days before another GWP (the bangle bracelet) came out, so it seems I'm cursed with an endless flow of makeup bags! My best recommendation is to make sure that you're signed up to receive emails from Birchbox. They usually send codes in emails. Â Or just keep an eye on the monthly threads! Â Members are always posting new codes in here!


 What so I need to so to make sure I'm signed up for emails? I'm signed into my account but am not seeing where to sign up or where to see if I am already getting the emails


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

My box contents for box #3 updated. The only dupe is the Balm! Yay! I'm happy to get some other stuff to try. Now I just need tracking on box #2 and I can relax and be stress free for awhile. At least as far as BB is concerned.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

@wldflowur13 I'm not sure where the email setting are, but I'm sure someone at BB Ops should be able to get your account fixed so you get the emails!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 25, 2014)

> What so I need to so to make sure I'm signed up for emails? I'm signed into my account but am not seeing where to sign up or where to see if I am already getting the emails


 Is your account active? The codes for free items only go out to inactive accounts to get you to resubscribe. They also only go out to some. I have 3 accounts with Birchbox. 2 were inactive for this month and only 1 got the email about the zip case.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 25, 2014)

ARGGGGHHH still nothing on my second box I ordered on the 7th.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 25, 2014)

I got tracking on my first box and my contents updated to this :




My referral link also updated to match this. This would be an awesome first box, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much in case it turns out to be what it previously showed. Except that it's too late - my hopes are so raised.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ARGGGGHHH still nothing on my second box I ordered on the 7th.  
Yeah, me either. But I did get my 100 points for the trouble from CS finally. The 7th is like a cursed day or something.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 25, 2014)

> Man, I feel like I have had some bad luck over the last 21 months with BB. I've placed upwards of 15Â orders, and have had a problem with almost half. I REALLY hate to complain, but I get damaged items a lot. Today I got an order with the BP oil and the Spornette Little Wonder brush, and the oil was just all over everything. I hope I can salvage the brush with some soap and water, but I lost of lot of product. SO bummed. I know BB will make it right, but I really hate to complain and I feel like my account is going to be flagged as a complainer at this rate.


 My second account often has problems with boxes (item missing, damaged, wrong box) plus I had a balm powder arrive shattered.. I feel like mine could get flagged too.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I got tracking on my first box and my contents updated to this :
> 
> 
> 
> My referral link also updated to match this. This would be an awesome first box, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much in case it turns out to be what it previously showed. Except that it's too late - my hopes are so raised.


 This is what my third box shows this morning, plus I got a tracking number. I really want this box!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay! Nye came through for me and I at least got 100 points on the box that still apparently hasn't shipped. Said logistics is supposed to email, which I have been told several times since Friday. I feel a little better about it. They seem to be attempting to rectify. Still, an email regarding the situation as soon as the problem started may have saved a lot of trouble.


----------



## casey anne (Mar 25, 2014)

I politely wrote in, again, to the Birchbox Facebook page this morning stating that I'd like my box page updated so I can get my points and cancel the sub.  I also suggested in the future they send out a mass email to all subscribers notifying us of anything that may interfere with our monthly boxes and that we all love Birchbox so much and want to see it remain successful.  Within a few hours Cara wrote me back saying that she updated my box page and that they are still trying to fix the shipping issues.  My box page updated to box #42, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb42, which they seem to be sending out like crazy!  So all a dupe for me, if this is actually what I get.  But point of the story, Cara was helpful so I at least can get the points and then cancel that sub.

Edit: I now have a tracking # on this account!


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a tracking number!  (This is the box I reactivated on March 7th using the BBCASE code.)  I still haven't received the email we were promised from logistics, but at least there is something.  It says it was shipped out on March 22nd.  Makes me wonder why they didn't send out the logistics email then, but okay.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

> I have a tracking number! Â (This is the box I reactivated on March 7th using the BBCASE code.) Â I still haven't received the email we were promised from logistics, but at least there is something. Â It says it was shipped out on March 22nd. Â Makes me wonder why they didn't send out the logistics email then, but okay.


 I got tracking just now as well, no email either.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

I just checked and my tracking is there too. Finally. Funny, it was shipped the same day as my 3rd box, which I bought 9 days after. Now I just have to wait for them to make their way from Indiana. I'm happy to be close to putting this month to rest.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay! I got a tracking # too. Box page is not updated and I didn't get an e-mail, but baby steps!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2014)

My #2 box shipped out last night at 9:30 p.m. CST. I ordered it on the 14th with the BBZIP promocode. 

It's a dupe of my box #3, which I'm actually happy about.  

I'm getting:

Supergoop

Tea

Agave oil

TheBALM cream blush

Chocolate

and the Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion. 

I'll be putting the lotion and cream blush up for trade as soon as i get the box.  I'm not a fan of the texture of cream blushes (or the color they're sending out as I  have VERY fair skin) or the smell of this lotion. 

Now I'll have four sample tubes of Supergoop!  In my first box, the sample leaked a bit, and they sent me a replacement (which also leaked, lol, but I let that go) and I got one in each of my other two boxes. Good thing I like the stuff!!


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 25, 2014)

I finally have a tracking # but box has not updated.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I finally have a tracking # but box has not updated.


 I had to message them on FB to get them to update my box contents.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had to message them on FB to get them to update my box contents.

I emailed them yesterday (the day it was supposed to ship) in the afternoon, around 3:00 and Amanda emailed me back to say she's sorry but she can't update it.  Part of the surprise is not knowing what's in our boxes.  Wut?  The differences in information they give us is silly.  But they have had the worst month ever, so I'm cutting them slack and at the same time feeling sorry for those poor CS reps.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Main account: my replacement items arrived today! The BP Protect &amp; Detangle leaked... again. It was in its own package so I won't bother them again, but it was weird to see that sent the two replacement items in two separate packages.

Second account (ordered 3/10): received it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got this one in a large® box because I also got the Birchbox pouch... which is smaller than I had originally expected. 

Third account (ordered 3/7): finally have tracking! But I still haven't received the promised logistics email. In any case, the box contents are showing Box #42, which a lot of people who were affected by the shipping delay seem to be getting.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 25, 2014)

I e-mailed Jenna again at BB and got her to update my box for me. I'll be getting box 42 (surprise!!). I got the Havvn night cream and Jergens BB lotion in my other box, but I'm excited to try the balm blush. I'm eh about the hair oil and the shampoo. Hopefully next month is not so stressful!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I finally broke down and emailed them about my March 10th box that had the Benefit sample not having the box page updated. I just noticed I do have a tracking number, but I still asked them to update my box page. We'll see what they say, if they give me crap about it being a surprise, I'll send them another email which will be a little more upset sounding.

Edit: Just received the quickest reply ever, they said my box shipped, my box page will load sometime, and my benefit sample will be included...so basically they did nothing. If I was a first time subscriber I don't think I'd have much incentive to stay.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is what my third box shows this morning, plus I got a tracking number. I really want this box!

This was also my 3rd box, which I received today! Ordered with the BB100 code or something like that. Happy about TheBalm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay! Finally tracking! They also added 100 points for a late box.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2014)

I may be one of the few here, but I really hope Birchbox will stop sending out the chocolates during the summer/hotter months.  I live in Texas, and I'm worried I'm going to get a box where everything is covered in chocolate because it's melted everywhere.  The chocolate was melted in the box I got last week, but luckily it wasn't all over everything!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I may be one of the few here, but I really hope Birchbox will stop sending out the chocolates during the summer/hotter months. Â I live in Texas, and I'm worried I'm going to get a box where everything is covered in chocolate because it's melted everywhere. Â The chocolate was melted in the box I got last week, but luckily it wasn't all over everything!Â


 Most sub boxes know not to send chocolate in the summer. I've only gotten it in the fall or winter from various ones, including Birchbox. I wish I lived somewhere it was hot enough to melt chocolate in March! We had snow and ice the past couple days.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Despite the fiasco that was March, I still went ahead and cancelled/resubbed with the BB100 code with my second account so I'll have two April boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Despite the fiasco that was March, I still went ahead and cancelled/resubbed with the BB100 code with my second account so I'll have two April boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me too! Like someone else said, it is just too easy to justify it


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! Like someone else said, it is just too easy to justify it 




I may or may not have done so to bump up my points so that I can go splurge on some items.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 25, 2014)

The BB founders are about to do a twitter chat. I asked about the shipping issues, but I doubt they will answer me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Despite the fiasco that was March, I still went ahead and cancelled/resubbed with the BB100 code with my second account so I'll have two April boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've considered this.. but I'm scared. lol. This month gave me a headache...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've considered this.. but I'm scared. lol. This month gave me a headache...
I've only been with Birchbox since October 2013 and this month was probably the worst when it came to shipping. I don't think it should be this bad in April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The BB founders are about to do a twitter chat. I asked about the shipping issues, but I doubt they will answer me.




Let us know if they do!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The BB founders are about to do a twitter chat. I asked about the shipping issues, but I doubt they will answer me.




I really don't see them wanting to go into details about that, probably because any meaningful answer would involve an in depth conversation about their logistics, which isn't going to be information that is privy to any of us. I imagine they're going to want to talk about fun things like makeup, brand partnerships, and where they see birchbox going in the future.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 25, 2014)

Totally agree, but maybe it will bring it to the founders attention. Just my silly thought. Still mad my priority package sent last Monday is still not here(it was not actually sent until Saturday).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 25, 2014)

After being ignored for 2 days after the 3rd e-mail about the box contents on my Gift Sub, I called Bb CS and talked to Jane. She updated the correct products ... but it says February. The account didn't even exist in February. I think Jane is on crack (not literally, but...) She was like, "I see you had a monthly re-billable subscription until March, and then you received a 3-month gift sub." I explained I did the gift sub, then subscribed after my March box shipped so I should get March, April, May, then June. I don't think she got it. "I used the BB100 promo and paid $10 intending to extend the subscription to get a box in June," prompted her to say she was going to research it several times.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 25, 2014)

My box page hasn't updated, but.... HALLELUJAH I have tracking! and it says it shipped 3 days ago and is close to me. Plus, I got another 100 points for the delay, so I now have 200 points on my new (2nd) account. Bless you Birchbox.


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 25, 2014)

I just got off the phone with CS and they updated my box page. I am getting the inika pencil, air repair, the gilchrist lotion, control corrective cleanser and lotion, and obliphica hair serum. Only one dupe to my main box and all items I'm super interested in trying. Although I had wanted the balm I actually bought the full size with points on my main account when I didn't get it so kinda glad I didn't get the sample.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 25, 2014)

My second box came today!  It has:

Jergens

Kiems

Havvn 

theBalm

Agave healing oil.  

BB zip pouch

The pouch is super cute and I will be excited to try all the products.  I feel like sending them a nice "It's here!" e-mail to make them feel better.  I think CS has been having a tough month.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 25, 2014)

This is so strange, I just recieved a random box in the mail that I never received tracking for. I just got the email that my box shipped and its still in NJ, with the apology about late shipment and the logistics issues. In that box I should be getting the eye cream as well. Anyway, what a strange effing month. This has been a hell of a ride BB, I can't wait for this month to be over.


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 25, 2014)

My 2nd account came today, I got what it said I would get. One of my samples was theBalm blush, soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay... I tried not to be petty, but I have to express my distress over this issue. lol. I'm about to try out my Keims shampoo from this month, and it is KILLING me that I don't have the matching conditioner. lol. And it bugs me even more that even though there is a Keims conditioner on the BB website, it doesn't match what the shampoo is. Am I weird to be OCD about that? lol. My shampoo and conditioner MUST MATCH. And I'm scared to try this in case I love it then can't get the matching conditioner. I may have a panic attack. haha &gt;.&lt;


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG! Happy Dance. On my regular account, I decided to un-sub and re-sub last Friday. I would be charged $10 for April anyway, so I wanted the 100 points for the BB100 promo, only it didn't give me the points. I decided to call just now and see if Bb CS would apply it. I got Meagan and she just said, "Give me your e-mail... I see you re-subbed on Friday. Okay, I applied the points." And when I refreshed my Birchbox Points History, it was already done. Now I have 400 points between my 2 accounts. I had 300 points this month and I couldn't find anything I wanted bad enough to even spend points, so I'm thinking if that happens again, I'll just buy something for my mom with the points/gift cards after I cancel my Gift Sub in June. Having 2 accounts is too much hassle.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm going in to review my items and then cancel (so i can resub in May when I can get those new polishes *grabby*) but this is the image they use for one of the birchbox box samples:





Like, I know they want to make themselves look as good the best possible since they are trying to sell us something, but OTOH, I've never gotten a box anywhere near that good. Like, yes, the gum is stupid but there's a full size lip stick in there, and Suki and the other three are all amazingly deluxe in size. : Sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going in to review my items and then cancel (so i can resub in May when I can get those new polishes *grabby*) but this is the image they use for one of the birchbox box samples:





Like, I know they want to make themselves look as good the best possible since they are trying to sell us something, but OTOH, I've never gotten a box anywhere near that good. Like, yes, the gum is stupid but there's a full size lip stick in there, and Suki and the other three are all amazingly deluxe in size. : Sigh.
I've received boxes equivalent to double or triple the value. Sometimes even almost quadruple. Like one of my March boxes had the full size Inika Green Lagoon eyeliner. It's not false advertising, it's just that not every box is going to be equivalent in value, and some have higher values than others. I like Birchbox because it lets me try new things I never would have picked out myself, and enables me to get the points to redeem on the shop for the full size. So not only am I trying something new, I'm able to buy the full size at a big discount or even free if I have the points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going in to review my items and then cancel (so i can resub in May when I can get those new polishes *grabby*) but this is the image they use for one of the birchbox box samples:





Like, I know they want to make themselves look as good the best possible since they are trying to sell us something, but OTOH, I've never gotten a box anywhere near that good. Like, yes, the gum is stupid but there's a full size lip stick in there, and Suki and the other three are all amazingly deluxe in size. : Sigh.
There was a good 2 or 3 months where they were sending out those Mirenesse lippies, though. Granted, I never got one, but it definitely happened. I thought they were cool but I wasn't too bummed because I have more lip products than I could ever use or need.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay... I tried not to be petty, but I have to express my distress over this issue. lol. I'm about to try out my Keims shampoo from this month, and it is KILLING me that I don't have the matching conditioner. lol. And it bugs me even more that even though there is a Keims conditioner on the BB website, it doesn't match what the shampoo is. Am I weird to be OCD about that? lol. My shampoo and conditioner MUST MATCH. And I'm scared to try this in case I love it then can't get the matching conditioner. I may have a panic attack. haha &gt;.&lt;

Well, then, if you like it, you're screwed.  From what I can tell, there is no such thing as a matching conditioner for any shampoos from this company.  Period.  The concept does not seem to exist for them.

http://www.keims.es/EN/index.php?cPath=23

http://www.keims.es/EN/index.php?cPath=21

http://www.keims.es/EN/index.php?cPath=24

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going in to review my items and then cancel (so i can resub in May when I can get those new polishes *grabby*) but this is the image they use for one of the birchbox box samples:





Like, I know they want to make themselves look as good the best possible since they are trying to sell us something, but OTOH, I've never gotten a box anywhere near that good. Like, yes, the gum is stupid but there's a full size lip stick in there, and Suki and the other three are all amazingly deluxe in size. : Sigh.
I received this box back in June with that lip pencil, the Suki, and the nail polish, although I received other things in place of the gum and whatever that other bottle is:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb3

As a side note, the lip pencil isn't a twist-up even though the version of it for *sale* in the Birchbox shop is.  The one they sent out needed a sharpener.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, then, if you like it, you're screwed.  From what I can tell, there is no such thing as a matching conditioner for any shampoos from this company.  Period.  The concept does not seem to exist for them.

http://www.keims.es/EN/index.php?cPath=23

http://www.keims.es/EN/index.php?cPath=21

http://www.keims.es/EN/index.php?cPath=24
Why would a company be so evil? lol.


----------



## kira685 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Okay... I tried not to be petty, but I have to express my distress over this issue. lol. I'm about to try out my Keims shampoo from this month, and it is KILLING me that I don't have the matching conditioner. lol. And it bugs me even more that even though there is a Keims conditioner on the BB website, it doesn't match what the shampoo is. Am I weird to be OCD about that? lol. My shampoo and conditioner MUST MATCH. And I'm scared to try this in case I love it then can't get the matching conditioner. I may have a panic attack. haha &gt;.&lt;


 I used to be the same way. I'm honestly happier with my hair now that I mix and match.. I usually use a volumizing shampoo and therapeutic/moisturizing conditioner now because I need volume and moisture lol


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Random question for the people cancelling / resubscribing to get the extra 100 points. 

Are you doing this on all accounts or just one?

I have 3 accounts. I did it on one account. But I didn't know if doing it on all 3 would be okay. lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

If I resubscribe now, will I get April's box? Or are people still getting March ones? I thought the cutoff was always the 15th (ish) but just making sure.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used to be the same way. I'm honestly happier with my hair now that I mix and match.. I usually use a volumizing shampoo and therapeutic/moisturizing conditioner now because I need volume and moisture lol
I dye my hair platinum blonde, so it can be a little needy. I usually just go with a complete moisturizing or repair shampoo/conditioner combo.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

> Random question for the people cancelling / resubscribing to get the extra 100 points.Â  Are you doing this on all accounts or just one? I have 3 accounts. I did it on one account. But I didn't know if doing it on all 3 would be okay. lol.


 You should be able to do it on all 3!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I resubscribe now, will I get April's box? Or are people still getting March ones? I thought the cutoff was always the 15th (ish) but just making sure.
I just cancelled/resubscribed for the 100 points and it said it would ship April 10. So, I'm assuming we'll get April's.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

> I just cancelled/resubscribed for the 100 points and it said it would ship April 10. So, I'm assuming we'll get April's.


 Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome. Thanks!
So I just wanna be sure I'm not getting charged double. The monthly payment doesnt come out of my checking account until the 1st day of the month. So by cancelling and resubscribing, I'm basically just paying for April ahead of time, right? Like... I won't be charged again until May?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

> So I just wanna be sure I'm not getting charged double. The monthly payment doesnt come out of my checking account until the 1st day of the month. So by cancelling and resubscribing, I'm basically just paying for April ahead of time, right? Like... I won't be charged again until May?


 Correct.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay... I tried not to be petty, but I have to express my distress over this issue. lol. I'm about to try out my Keims shampoo from this month, and it is KILLING me that I don't have the matching conditioner. lol. And it bugs me even more that even though there is a Keims conditioner on the BB website, it doesn't match what the shampoo is. Am I weird to be OCD about that? lol. My shampoo and conditioner MUST MATCH. And I'm scared to try this in case I love it then can't get the matching conditioner. I may have a panic attack. haha &gt;.&lt;
Not weird at all! One of my first months, I got two hair products from the same company, but one was a conditioner and the other was a hair creme. They have the shampoo in the store, why sample the conditioner without its matching pair? I do switch up my shampoos and conditioners, but when sampling I like to stay within a single brand/line so I can get the full effect. I don't want to like, reverse polarity or something and have the conditioner cancel out the effects of the shampoo


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Okay... I tried not to be petty, but I have to express my distress over this issue. lol. I'm about to try out my Keims shampoo from this month, and it is KILLING me that I don't have the matching conditioner. lol. And it bugs me even more that even though there is a Keims conditioner on the BB website, it doesn't match what the shampoo is. Am I weird to be OCD about that? lol. My shampoo and conditioner MUST MATCH. And I'm scared to try this in case I love it then can't get the matching conditioner. I may have a panic attack. haha &gt;.&lt;


 That is so me. I do have OCD and that is definitely a thing I have a problem with. The worst is when I run out if conditioner and still have shampoo. I can't just throw away the shampoo. And I can't just start a new bottle of conditioner, or I'll be even worse off. So I usually just use whatever crap hubby has, but I don't like that either. lol


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so me. I do have OCD and that is definitely a thing I have a problem with. The worst is when I run out if conditioner and still have shampoo. I can't just throw away the shampoo. And I can't just start a new bottle of conditioner, or I'll be even worse off. So I usually just use whatever crap hubby has, but I don't like that either. lol
oh my ... don't even get me started! lol. I have long, thick, color treated hair. My hair eats industrial size conditioner bottles for breakfast. I always run out of conditioner first, and I even use a hair mask twice a week instead of conditioner so I'm not using the conditioner 7 days a week. It stresses me out. lol.

On a happy note, after cancelling / resubscribing on all three accounts... after I review April's boxes, I'll have 100$ in BB points. ;x


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel almost guilty canceling and resubbing using the bb100 code on my second account. Guess I'll see if they manage to fix the March box issues with an account that keeps getting flip-flopped. Then again, who knows. I'm ready for April sneak peeks.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel almost guilty canceling and resubbing using the bb100 code on my second account. Guess I'll see if they manage to fix the March box issues with an account that keeps getting flip-flopped. Then again, who knows. I'm ready for April sneak peeks.
Haha, my boyfriend called me a hustler for doing it. 

They HAVE to know people are going to do it when they put something like that out there. lol.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know when your birchbox will show that its time to renew a sub? My year long sub is up, but I can't extend or renew it on my account yet which I think is odd....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second box came today!  It has:

Jergens

Kiems

Havvn 

theBalm

Agave healing oil.  

BB zip pouch

The pouch is super cute and I will be excited to try all the products.  I feel like sending them a nice "It's here!" e-mail to make them feel better.  I think CS has been having a tough month.

@LadyK This is what I'm supposed to be getting soon!  Same box *and* GWP!  If you don't mind answering a few questions... how big is the pouch?  And was the box everything came in ridiculously large?

This actually makes me feel comforted that they're not going to all of a sudden switch my box contents.  I *want* that the Balm sample.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 25, 2014)

I got my second box today and the contents were what shows on the web page (tea, supergoop, ghiradelli, gilchrist and soames lotion, the balm blush and agave hair oil)

Question for other ladies who got this box later in the month was your the balm sample ok?  Mine has what appear to be black circles/lines in it.  I am not sure if it is mold or fuzz/lint.  THen when I tried to take a picture of it, the sample was loose and fell out.

ETA: photo &amp; spelling


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know when your birchbox will show that its time to renew a sub? My year long sub is up, but I can't extend or renew it on my account yet which I think is odd....
Is it a gift sub?  If it's just a regular non-gift annual sub, it automatically renews.  It's not something you do.  It's done for you unless you opt out.  You should have received email mid-month-ish letting you know your sub is expiring.  Here's the text of the email of the one I received last month:

Quote:  Hi there,

Your one-year anniversary is almost here! But don't worry, you don't have to do anything: Your Birchbox subscription will automatically renew on March 1, 2014. Remember, as an annual subscriber you get 1 free Birchbox per year*, plus 110 Birchbox Points for your purchase. Here's to another exciting year of beauty discovery! 

If for any reason you would like to opt out of renewing your annual subscription, just log in to your Account and click on 'Opt Out of Auto Renewal'. Or feel free to email us at  [email protected] or call 877-487-7272. Please note that you must opt out by Friday, February 28, 2014. 

xoxo,
Birchbox
[email protected]
(877) 487-7272    
So I guess your best bet would be to check to see if you have an "Opt Out of Auto-Renewal" option.  Except, hmm, I don't see that option on my sub now.  On the other hand, it *did* just renew this month, so that option might not be open right now for me.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 25, 2014)

how long is the bb100 code good for?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 25, 2014)

> how long is the bb100 code good for?


 Some e-mails were sent out saying it ended March 16. I used it after that on both of my accounts. I think in the Birchbox Promo Codes thread people have posted it still worked for them today.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some e-mails were sent out saying it ended March 16. I used it after that on both of my accounts. I think in the Birchbox Promo Codes thread people have posted it still worked for them today.
@tabarhodes I used it tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with reviews? Trying to review the stuff on my main account, but the page that comes up only has the area for the text review, none of the usual questions up at the top.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else having issues with reviews? Trying to review the stuff on my main account, but the page that comes up only has the area for the text review, none of the usual questions up at the top.
Mine does that sometimes, and I just go to another tab (usually MUT) and fiddle around for a bit, and it usually loads eventually


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 25, 2014)

I may be making this up, but was there another code out there besides bb100 that gives you 100 points for signing up?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I may be making this up, but was there another code out there besides bb100 that gives you 100 points for signing up?


 I think there was an equivalent code for bbman


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else having issues with reviews? Trying to review the stuff on my main account, but the page that comes up only has the area for the text review, none of the usual questions up at the top.

I'm having the same issue!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@LadyK This is what I'm supposed to be getting soon!  Same box *and* GWP!  If you don't mind answering a few questions... how big is the pouch?  And was the box everything came in ridiculously large?

This actually makes me feel comforted that they're not going to all of a sudden switch my box contents.  I *want* that the Balm sample.
The pouch is pretty small.  It exactly takes up the space of half a birchbox.  It is very cute though and I'm thinking it would be a nice pouch for ID's and cash if I'm going out.  The box was bigger than usual but not too ridiculous.  The balm sample is super cute!  I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

BB100 didn't work for me just now. That's ok, I don't need that 3rd sub anyway. Was only gonna do it for points.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just cancelled/resubscribed for the 100 points and it said it would ship April 10. So, I'm assuming we'll get April's.
Wait, what did I miss?  Is there another 100 point promo going on?  

Edit:  Nevermind, sorry I see it's still the bb100.  Going to try it in just a sec!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Wait, what did I miss? Â Is there another 100 point promo going on? Â


 The BB100 code was still working apparently up until a little bit ago. They must have caught on to everyone canceling and resubbing. Or maybe they read the MuT threads.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The BB100 code was still working apparently up until a little bit ago. They must have caught on to everyone canceling and resubbing. Or maybe they read the MuT threads.

It's still working!  I just did it on my main account that I've had since February.  Thanks girls for the heads up!:

ETA: lol now i'm getting greedy and wondering if i cancel the account that already had the bb100 promo and resub using the code would it work? I'm terrible.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You should be able to do it on all 3!
i did it on all three. they treat all three accounts differently so i will apply codes to every last one of them.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 25, 2014)

> It's still working! Â I just did it on my main account that I've had since February. Â Thanks girls for the heads up!: ETA: lol now i'm getting greedy and wondering if i cancel the account that already had the bb100 promo and resub using the code would it work? I'm terrible.Â


 It did not work on mine.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2014)

ughh I feel so guilty but I totally canceled and resubbed on my subs with the bb100 code. I mean...they wouldn't let us do it if they thought it was a big deal, right?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ughh I feel so guilty but I totally canceled and resubbed on my subs with the bb100 code. I mean...they wouldn't let us do it if they thought it was a big deal, right?




My thoughts exactly


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ughh I feel so guilty but I totally canceled and resubbed on my subs with the bb100 code. I mean...they wouldn't let us do it if they thought it was a big deal, right?




Yep, I had already done so on my two accounts, finally did on my main. My reasoning was that yes I get the $10 in points, but also I have now prepaid for my 3 accounts, don't need to fork over $30 on the 1st and that's a win!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, I had already done so on my two accounts, finally did on my main. My reasoning was that yes I get the $10 in points, but also I have now prepaid for my 3 accounts, don't need to fork over $30 on the 1st and that's a win!
My reasoning exactly! 





I only did two of them so far, because I'm still not sure I want to have three accounts again this month.


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 26, 2014)

I just logged into my account to do the cancel/resub using the BB100 code and I have no option to cancel!! What the hay?? There's a cancel link for my BB man, but mine is AWOL. Guess I'm a lifer...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just logged into my account to do the cancel/resub using the BB100 code and I have no option to cancel!! What the hay?? There's a cancel link for my BB man, but mine is AWOL. Guess I'm a lifer...



Hahaha you can NEVER CANCEL. Birchbox has you in its clutches! MUAHAHAHA.  



 

....sorry. Seriously though, that is _very _odd! Have you tried looking at it in another browser? Definitely seems like some sort of glitch!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha you can NEVER CANCEL. Birchbox has you in its clutches! MUAHAHAHA.  



 

....sorry. Seriously though, that is _very _odd! Have you tried looking at it in another browser? Definitely seems like some sort of glitch!
yeah i don't see a cancel link in my profile either. i'm using google chrome on my macbook air


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 26, 2014)

> > I just logged into my account to do the cancel/resub using the BB100 code and I have no option to cancel!! What the hay?? There's a cancel link for my BB man, but mine is AWOL. Guess I'm a lifer...
> 
> 
> Hahaha you can NEVER CANCEL. Birchbox has you in its clutches! MUAHAHAHA. Â  Â  ....sorry. Seriously though, that is _very_ odd! Have you tried looking at it in another browser? Definitely seems like some sort of glitch!


 Hahaha oooooh nooooooe!! I've apparently angered the BB gods. Decided to just cancel and resub on my BB man using the BBM100 code instead (which worked), and now I see this....



Why, Birchbox, why? I've lost all my canceling abilities I ever had. I can hear my credit card gently weeping.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you think it's because your march boxes haven't shipped (or update if they haven't yet)


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 26, 2014)

I suspect canceling and resubbing frequently within a short time period MAY have something to do with this. I "may or may not have" done a couple of test cancellations last month to see what would happen and I can't help but wonder if I'm now flagged on both accounts. Ooooooooops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going in to review my items and then cancel (so i can resub in May when I can get those new polishes *grabby*) but this is the image they use for one of the birchbox box samples:





Like, I know they want to make themselves look as good the best possible since they are trying to sell us something, but OTOH, I've never gotten a box anywhere near that good. Like, yes, the gum is stupid but there's a full size lip stick in there, and Suki and the other three are all amazingly deluxe in size. : Sigh.

That's box 5 from June 2013. There were a ton of amazing boxes that month. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb5


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 26, 2014)

> Do you think it's because your march boxes haven't shipped (or update if they haven't yet)


 It's def not that. I got the March box a few weeks ago even though the tracking never updated. It just magically appeared **poof** one day. I'm pretty sure I may be on some sort of watch list now.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's def not that. I got the March box a few weeks ago even though the tracking never updated. It just magically appeared **poof** one day. I'm pretty sure I may be on some sort of watch list now.
Uh oh... I don't have a cancel button on my account either...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But then again, I did just cancel today and then immediately resub with the BB100 code, so maybe that's why?


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep. I suspect those of us that cx and resub immediately are now under a microscope. I sure am glad I'm not the only one, though. Solidarity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yep. I suspect those of us that cx and resub immediately are now under a microscope. I sure am glad I'm not the only one, though. Solidarity!





Maybe you just can't cancel until your April boxes ship out, just so their systems don't get confused and end up not sending you out the April boxes since you already pre-paid for them?


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 26, 2014)

So I emailed BB asking why I didn't have an option to cancel and their response went something like, "Oh, you want to cancel? Okay, here's how. Just go to your account settings and click on the cancellation link." Ehhrrrrmmmmm..... :stupid2:


----------



## camel11 (Mar 26, 2014)

That's happened to me in the last.... I think it's just a glitch. Someone here listed the cancellation page link which worked for me.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

Tracking shows my boxes to be sitting in Indiana for a couple days now. Plugged the numbers into USPS, and it looks like they left Des Moines early this morning, which means I should get them today! Yay!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 26, 2014)

I just got an email on my unsubscribed account to pick my eyeliner shade for the April box. I need a new eyeliner so this is just good trickiness on BBs part! Now I want to resub that account.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 26, 2014)

So my box page for my second box finally updated!! Bad news is I don't really like what's in it. My box hasn't been delivered yet so I'm hoping this is a mistake lol.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email on my unsubscribed account to pick my eyeliner shade for the April box. I need a new eyeliner so this is just good trickiness on BBs part! Now I want to resub that account.
I didn't get that e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What could you pick from?


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Maybe you just can't cancel until your April boxes ship out, just so their systems don't get confused and end up not sending you out the April boxes since you already pre-paid for them?Â


 I bet this is it. My box finally updated to the one with the Balm, the shampoo, and the night cream. Yay! I can't wait to get my hands on that blush!


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 26, 2014)

Just used the bb100 code!  Also, just checked my tracking and my box went from TN to NJ...Then I guess it will head back over this way to NM? lol shipping logic......


----------



## natashaia (Mar 26, 2014)

> I didn't get that e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What could you pick from?


 Cynthia rowley pencil eyeliner. You can pick between silver or black.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Just used the bb100 code! Â Also, just checked my tracking and my box went from TN to NJ...Then I guess it will head back over this way to NM? lol shipping logic......


 Mine also went from TN to NJ, then to Indiana. Didn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 26, 2014)

did anyone else get this email?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 26, 2014)

> Mine also went from TN to NJ, then to Indiana. Didn't make much sense to me either.


 I think boxes get sorted at different stages in shipping. My thought looks a little like this: Pallets with hundreds of boxes going to all different places get loaded up at the warehouse. Then they go to a Newgistics sorting facility in TN and get sorted out regionally (broad regions like northwest, midwest, etc.) and they get shipped to IN. Then the regionalized pallets get sorted out again at another Newgistics facility there, and they get put on the trucks going to the specific USPS hubs (not necessarily a PO close to you. I'm in PDX, and I believe our hub is up by Seattle). *Then* they head out to the USPS hubs to get resorted yet again according to destination post office, so the shipping partner sorts and resorts two or three times before they ever hand them over to the USPS, and each sorting gets more and more targeted.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I think boxes get sorted at different stages in shipping. My thought looks a little like this: Pallets with hundreds of boxes going to all different places get loaded up at the warehouse. Then they go to a Newgistics sorting facility in TN and get sorted out regionally (broad regions like northwest, midwest, etc.) and they get shipped to IN. Then the regionalized pallets get sorted out again at another Newgistics facility there, and they get put on the trucks going to the specific USPS hubs (not necessarily a PO close to you. I'm in PDX, and I believe our hub is up by Seattle). *Then* they head out to the USPS hubs to get resorted yet again according to destination post office, so the shipping partner sorts and resorts two or three times before they ever hand them over to the USPS, and each sorting gets more and more targeted.


 TN to IN makes sense, TN to NJ to IN does not make sense. Doesn't seem to be much actual logic involved in the logistics.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 26, 2014)

> did anyone else get this email?


 I did but I got it on my inactive account email! Is that what they did to you too?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 26, 2014)

> TN to IN makes sense, TN to NJ to IN does not make sense. Doesn't seem to be much actual logic involved in the logistics.


 At one point (don't know whether this has changed), every FedEx package went to their hub in, like, Tennessee. Every single one. An overnight package going from Seattle to Redmond, a whole five miles away? To the hub halfway across the country and back. Even now, SmartPost packages stop ten minutes from me, go three hours away to another state, and come back.


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 26, 2014)

I



> I did but I got it on my inactive account email! Is that what they did to you too?


 I got it on my main, active account.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

Fudge!  I want one of those e-mails!  Why is it that I never get the eyeliners...runs to change profile!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 did anyone else get this email?

I got this!  I don't know what color to pick.  Silver?  I don't have a silver one, and I'm afraid of black eyeliner that I have to sharpen.. something about the wood near my eye freaks me out.  Maybe I got too freaked out as a highschooler who used a stick of black eyeliner a day (Clinique, obviously), and scratched myself one too many times.

Edit- I picked silver, but there was also a Surprise Me! option.  They said they would "get in touch with you shortly about your order.", and also mentioned that this counts as one of the 4-5 samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my second box today and the contents were what shows on the web page (tea, supergoop, ghiradelli, gilchrist and soames lotion, the balm blush and agave hair oil)

Question for other ladies who got this box later in the month was your the balm sample ok?  Mine has what appear to be black circles/lines in it.  I am not sure if it is mold or fuzz/lint.  THen when I tried to take a picture of it, the sample was loose and fell out.

ETA: photo &amp; spelling






Mine had two little black circles in it.  Other than that, it seems unused so I didn't think anything of it and used it.  Glad to know that I'm not the only one that received the sample that seems a big off!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Question for other ladies who got this box later in the month was your the balm sample ok?  Mine has what appear to be black circles/lines in it.  I am not sure if it is mold or fuzz/lint.  THen when I tried to take a picture of it, the sample was loose and fell out.

ETA: photo &amp; spelling




I just opened it to look at the color and there were a few very fine black strands, I just assumed they were lint.  It didn't look like mold.


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just sent them an email for the pick of the eyeliners and they asked me which one i wanted to add to my April Birchbox, i told them the silver one. So hoping i get it


----------



## cherienova (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 did anyone else get this email?
Oh!! Jelly! I would love to have this as a choice ::sorts through email...doh! nothing::


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cynthia rowley pencil eyeliner. You can pick between silver or black.

That's genius of them.  I hope they start doing that all the time now.  I only use black eyeliner, so if I get any other shade, it immediately goes to trade or in the trash!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait I'm kind of confused on the whole eyeliner thing - is everyone getting an eyeliner (in which case, shouldn't we all get the email with the choice??) or are only certain people getting the eyeliner in their boxes (and that's why they got the email) in which case if you didn't get the email there is no point in calling them etc to let them know?


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 26, 2014)

Just placed a Birchbox order.  I think this is the thread where we talked about the Rosanna Alhambra vessels?  I ordered the medium one.  And the Cynthia Rowley black canvas bag because I want a bag that's just for my brushes, and it's totally my style, and big enough. (I carry my makeup everywhere.) And the LaFresh makeup remover wipes for free shipping, and 25% off for my 16th box.. I am on a NO-BUY.  But hey, all of that plus a free pick two for less than $20 after points.  Not allowed to order anything else ever.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 26, 2014)

> Wait I'm kind of confused on the whole eyeliner thing - is everyone getting an eyeliner (in which case, shouldn't we all get the email with the choice??) or are only certain people getting the eyeliner in their boxes (and that's why they got the email) in which case if you didn't get the email there is no point in calling them etc to let them know?


 I'm under the impression that only certain people are receiving the eyeliner. So if you get the email, you'll be getting it in Aprils box.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm under the impression that only certain people are receiving the eyeliner. So if you get the email, you'll be getting it in Aprils box.
Right I thought it only went to people who cancelled there accounts as an incentive to resub. I didn't get it though and I have a few accounts which I opened due to promos and closed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right I thought it only went to people who cancelled there accounts as an incentive to resub. I didn't get it though and I have a few accounts which I opened due to promos and closed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The account that I got it on is going to be on it's 17th month in April, I've never canceled it.  So I don't think it's for incentive to resubscribe.  It says in the email too that our credit card numbers have to be valid already, and subscribed or it won't work.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 26, 2014)

oh that's interesting then. I wonder why some people get it and some don't? I hope that in the future we will have some more choice options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

My faith in BB has been restored.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 26, 2014)

> oh that's interesting then. I wonder why some people get it and some don't? I hope that in the future we will have some more choice options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I'm assuming it's because not everyone is getting eyeliner in their box...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 26, 2014)

> My faith in BB has been restored.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woah! Is that one or two boxes?


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh that's interesting then. I wonder why some people get it and some don't? I hope that in the future we will have some more choice options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My guess is they have a limited number of eyeliners to send out, so they probably sent a test batch to see what happened.  I also always get the "add this to your birchbox for $XX dollars!" emails, like the mascara/glass water bottle one this month.  I never want those things though and they're ridiculously expensive.  But I'm down for picking which eyeliner comes in my box (especially since this is the first eyeliner I've ever gotten from them!)

On a side note- I picked Silver when I was logged out, logged in and clicked the link again and it re-asked me what I wanted, so I clicked "Surprise me!".  I'll get solid amount of use out of either (if I'm being realistic, I'll use the black so much quicker.) so I figured why not.  I dunno if any other ladies had this happen, and I haven't gotten a follow up email that they said would come.


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 26, 2014)

> Wait I'm kind of confused on the whole eyeliner thing - is everyone getting an eyeliner (in which case, shouldn't we all get the email with the choice??) or are only certain people getting the eyeliner in their boxes (and that's why they got the email) in which case if you didn't get the email there is no point in calling them etc to let them know?


 I thought only people how got the email are getting it. I only got the email on one of my active accounts. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 26, 2014)

About the eyeliner, there IS another eyeliner populating April boxes: Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Woah! Is that one or two boxes?


 It's 2 boxes. My 2nd box (ordered on the 10th) used the BBCASE code and got that zip case and my 3rd box (ordered on the 19th) was the other. Only one dupe and it was a good one, and only two dupes with my main box, so I had a good month.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, before I pull the trigger and go ahead and cancel my main (and currently only sub, but maybe not for long eek!), and resubscribeâ€¦ I just want to confirm that since I went through the wait list before and I'm just resubscribing I won't have to go back on the wait list again, correct? (I mean I know plenty of you ladies just unsub'd and resub'd immediately after--I'm just being a worry wart lol)

And the BB100 code is still working for you guys, right?


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My faith in BB has been restored.







I got mine today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the zip case is so cute! Do you think that's why our boxes were delayed? Because they didn't have the cases yet?


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CherryCaliente* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, before I pull the trigger and go ahead and cancel my main (and currently only sub, but maybe not for long eek!), and resubscribeâ€¦ I just want to confirm that since I went through the wait list before and I'm just resubscribing I won't have to go back on the wait list again, correct? (I mean I know plenty of you ladies just unsub'd and resub'd immediately after--I'm just being a worry wart lol)

And the BB100 code is still working for you guys, right?
I think there's a new code - SFBB100 I believe.  Good till Apr. 15.  You should double check that though.

Also a question: if you cancel and then resub later do you go on a waitlist?  Can you refer yourself again (this is my 2nd account) to avoid the waitlist?


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  About the eyeliner, there IS another eyeliner populating April boxes: Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner. 
WHAT.  I need this. In a cool color ofc, if it's black or grey or brown forget it


----------



## camel11 (Mar 26, 2014)

So I just cancelled and resubbed again. I have been determined to cancel BB for good, but they keep giving 100 point codes for monthly subs. With reviews, they are paying me to sign up! They carry enough of my HG products, that it saves me money to keep the sub if they keep it up. Doesn't make sense why they are, though!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I got mine today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the zip case is so cute! Do you think that's why our boxes were delayed? Because they didn't have the cases yet?


 I think they either didn't have them or misplaced them during the warehouse relocation. It's cute though, I like it.


> I think there's a new code - SFBB100 I believe. Â Good till Apr. 15. Â You should double check that though. Also a question: if you cancel and then resub later do you go on a waitlist? Â Can you refer yourself again (this is my 2nd account) to avoid the waitlist?


 BB100 didn't work for me last night, but SFBB100 worked this morning. I cancelled and resubbed and I didn't go on a waitlist.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think there's a new code - SFBB100 I believe.  Good till Apr. 15.  You should double check that though.

Also a question: if you cancel and then resub later do you go on a waitlist?  Can you refer yourself again (this is my 2nd account) to avoid the waitlist?
Thanks!! Will do. =)


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think they either didn't have them or misplaced them during the warehouse relocation. It's cute though, I like it.
BB100 didn't work for me last night, but SFBB100 worked this morning. I cancelled and resubbed and I didn't go on a waitlist.
What did it say when it didn't work? Did it say it had expired or ..? I am just about to resub and I put in BB100 and it says


"Promo code "BB100" was applied."


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 26, 2014)

I was able to use the BB100 code this morning without any problem. The points were immediately applied!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> What did it say when it didn't work? Did it say it had expired or ..? I am just about to resub and I put in BB100 and it says
> "Promo code "BB100" was applied."Â


 It said invalid for me. I tried several times. The other worked though, so no biggie.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

I just figured out something that is going to save me SO MUCH TIME.  I wanted to share here, since it's such a busy thread, and I know we all pretty much do trades/shipping anyways.  I know this won't help everyone, and I'm sure it's something most of you are already aware of, but... here goes! 

I live in a neighborhood where everyone shares a large and divided mailbox, kind of like they have in apartment complexes, but we all live in houses.  Our outgoing mail slot is SUPER SMALL, and I've never been able to fit anything more than a letter in it, not even a greeting card, so I've always had to drive up to the drop box when I had something to mail out.

The other day, I wasn't feeling well, my son was being a terror, and putting him in his car seat and then being enclosed in a vehicle with his defiant three-year-old-going-on-teenager ass to drive the 1/4th mile up to the nearest drop box sounded like actual hell on earth to me.  I had two trades that I wanted/needed to ship out, and I noticed that the mail hadn't run yet.  I'm usually never quick enough to catch the mailman while he's actually at our mailbox (although I have been able to do that once), so I had an idea.  I put a post-it on the packages saying "These are outgoing packages, but they won't fit in the outgoing mail slot.  Will you pretty please take them?  Thank you so much!"  And I put them in my actual mail box pointing out to where he would see the note while he was delivering the mail.  And he totally took them for me!  I've done it two more times since, and everything gets to everyone so much more quickly now.  It seems to skip a bit of a step in processing, plus the products don't sit in that drop bin all day either.  

I figured I would give it a try because I know that people with regular mailboxes are able to do that, so why not?  Plus, the packages had tracking on them, so there wasn't a real chance of them going "missing."  Maybe this is common sense for some of you, but I'm hoping there are a few of you out there who never realized you could do this either!  I hope it helps to make your lives easier =)

I plan on leaving him a packaged sweet goodie along with a, "Thank you for being awesome, and taking these packages for me.  Here's a sweet treat!" note next time I have something to send along.  I feel like he technically could be a dick about it and refuse to take them.  I know there's plenty of postal workers out there who hate their lives/jobs/the customers (and I totally don't blame them!)


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think they either didn't have them or misplaced them during the warehouse relocation. It's cute though, I like it.
BB100 didn't work for me last night, but SFBB100 worked this morning. I cancelled and resubbed and I didn't go on a waitlist.

Does the SFBB100 give you the 100 points too?


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHAT.  I need this. In a cool color ofc, if it's black or grey or brown forget it 






The colors listed on the site are: lime green, olive green, deep purple, navy blue, dark green, charcoal grey, plum, brown and sky blue.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHAT.  I need this. In a cool color ofc, if it's black or grey or brown forget it 





The colors listed on the site are: lime green, olive green, deep purple, navy blue, dark green, charcoal grey, plum, brown and sky blue.

Last summer they sent out the black and I believe the lime green Sumita contrast liners...hopefully they do purple or blue this time!


----------



## Pixels (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last summer they sent out the black and I believe the lime green Sumita contrast liners...hopefully they do purple or blue this time!
ooo I would love purple of blue great for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Does the SFBB100 give you the 100 points too?


 Yes, it does.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last summer they sent out the black and I believe the lime green Sumita contrast liners...hopefully they do purple or blue this time!
Yes please! lol... I've been dying to try out one of those colors for an eyeliner.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 26, 2014)

> About the eyeliner, there IS another eyeliner populating April boxes: Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner.Â


 I have 5 or 6 Sumita already, but I wouldn't mind more. I haven't tried the Cynthia Rowley ones, so I wouldn't mind getting one of them.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last summer they sent out the black and I believe the lime green Sumita contrast liners...hopefully they do purple or blue this time!
I want the lime green or sky blue...aahhhh let it happen, BB gods!


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think they either didn't have them or misplaced them during the warehouse relocation. It's cute though, I like it.
BB100 didn't work for me last night, but SFBB100 worked this morning. I cancelled and resubbed and I didn't go on a waitlist.
Did you use BB100 already? As in for a March box.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 26, 2014)

Did anyone else have issues with the Cynthia Rowley liquid pen liner? I have two other brands already and I love them, but with the Cynthia Rowley one I couldn't build it at all, because if I went back over the first bit I drew it would scrape it off instead of make it darker or build it up.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else have issues with the Cynthia Rowley liquid pen liner? I have two other brands already and I love them, but with the Cynthia Rowley one I couldn't build it at all, because if I went back over the first bit I drew it would scrape it off instead of make it darker or build it up.
I gave mine to my mom, since i had recently purchased the Stila one. so i can't be of help!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 26, 2014)

I loved the sumita eyeliner i got last year! i also think its funny that i got the cynthia rowley liquid liner in feb, and now i am getting the pencil in april. i don't mind though! i love pencil eyeliner, and i only use black. i don't really do eye make up, so i am glad they let me pick black this time!


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 26, 2014)

I just ordered the sumita eyeliner in sky blue today, lol, so I'll probably get that in my box. On a brighter note, my box contents updated on my 2nd account...I'm assuming that's the replacement box for the one that showed up with only 3 of 5 samples. Hopefully, this one comes in soon....according to the picture, it has the initial eyeliner in it. That would be an awesome way to say sorry for the shipping/packing fiasco this month! I also went ahead and bought the beauty protector spray since I can't seem to get a box with it!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 26, 2014)

For those of you who wanted the Michael Todd samples and didn't get them, or just anyone who is interested in trying Michael Todd products:  Michael Todd has a package of 4 trial size products on the website for 3.99 with free shipping.  It looks like a good deal and a great way to try out 4 of the products!

I loved both my Birchboxes this month! I'm looking forward to April now!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Mine had two little black circles in it.  Other than that, it seems unused so I didn't think anything of it and used it.  Glad to know that I'm not the only one that received the sample that seems a big off!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just opened it to look at the color and there were a few very fine black strands, I just assumed they were lint.  It didn't look like mold.
Thanks for the feed back, ladies!  If I am not the only one then I will not contact BB about it.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered the sumita eyeliner in sky blue today, lol, so I'll probably get that in my box.

On a brighter note, my box contents updated on my 2nd account...I'm assuming that's the replacement box for the one that showed up with only 3 of 5 samples. Hopefully, this one comes in soon....according to the picture, it has the initial eyeliner in it. That would be an awesome way to say sorry for the shipping/packing fiasco this month!

I also went ahead and bought the beauty protector spray since I can't seem to get a box with it!
I hope you love the Beauty Protector spray!  It smells so good!  I got the spray in both my boxes when BB first had them, and I received the Beauty Protector oil in my box last month.  I am in LOVE with this oil!  It doesn't make my hair greasy at all.  I'm going to purchase this with my points soon. The scent is amazing!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My faith in BB has been restored.







Nice!  I got 2 great boxes too.  Some of the sample sizes were really generous this month!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 26, 2014)

For my BP lovers... has anyone tried the shampoo &amp; conditioner? I've got the full size oil &amp; spray... thinking of splurging for the shampoo and conditioner too...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For my BP lovers... has anyone tried the shampoo &amp; conditioner? I've got the full size oil &amp; spray... thinking of splurging for the shampoo and conditioner too...
I love the spray and the oil, but I did not like the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For my BP lovers... has anyone tried the shampoo &amp; conditioner? I've got the full size oil &amp; spray... thinking of splurging for the shampoo and conditioner too...
I received a sample of the conditioner in a recent Mystery Sample Pack, and while it smelled really good I didn't notice anything special.  I have thick, curly hair and it didn't moisturize very well.  But it might work better on straight/normal hair that isn't dry like mine.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For my BP lovers... has anyone tried the shampoo &amp; conditioner? I've got the full size oil &amp; spray... thinking of splurging for the shampoo and conditioner too...
I have gotten the samples in my box. They were fine and I used them, but I don't think they are worth $20/bottle. If they were in the $5-10 range I would probably buy them.


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I have gotten the samples in my box. They were fine and I used them, but I don't think they are worth $20/bottle. If they were in the $5-10 range I would probably buy them.


 This is how I felt too. I loved the smell and they worked nicely on my hair, but I also wouldn't pay that much for them.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep, they work well and smell nice, but are terribly overpriced. They should be at the same price point as Baine de Terre, IMO.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 26, 2014)

Ditto to everything on the BP shampoo and conditioner.  Works the same as my usual organix or giovanni stuff.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just figured out something that is going to save me SO MUCH TIME.  I wanted to share here, since it's such a busy thread, and I know we all pretty much do trades/shipping anyways.  I know this won't help everyone, and I'm sure it's something most of you are already aware of, but... here goes! 

I live in a neighborhood where everyone shares a large and divided mailbox, kind of like they have in apartment complexes, but we all live in houses.  Our outgoing mail slot is SUPER SMALL, and I've never been able to fit anything more than a letter in it, not even a greeting card, so I've always had to drive up to the drop box when I had something to mail out.

The other day, I wasn't feeling well, my son was being a terror, and putting him in his car seat and then being enclosed in a vehicle with his defiant three-year-old-going-on-teenager ass to drive the 1/4th mile up to the nearest drop box sounded like actual hell on earth to me.  I had two trades that I wanted/needed to ship out, and I noticed that the mail hadn't run yet.  I'm usually never quick enough to catch the mailman while he's actually at our mailbox (although I have been able to do that once), so I had an idea.  I put a post-it on the packages saying "These are outgoing packages, but they won't fit in the outgoing mail slot.  Will you pretty please take them?  Thank you so much!"  And I put them in my actual mail box pointing out to where he would see the note while he was delivering the mail.  And he totally took them for me!  I've done it two more times since, and everything gets to everyone so much more quickly now.  It seems to skip a bit of a step in processing, plus the products don't sit in that drop bin all day either.  

I figured I would give it a try because I know that people with regular mailboxes are able to do that, so why not?  Plus, the packages had tracking on them, so there wasn't a real chance of them going "missing."  Maybe this is common sense for some of you, but I'm hoping there are a few of you out there who never realized you could do this either!  I hope it helps to make your lives easier =)

I plan on leaving him a packaged sweet goodie along with a, "Thank you for being awesome, and taking these packages for me.  Here's a sweet treat!" note next time I have something to send along.  I feel like he technically could be a dick about it and refuse to take them.  I know there's plenty of postal workers out there who hate their lives/jobs/the customers (and I totally don't blame them!)
You are so sweet. I love when people do little sweet things like leaving a treat for a PO worker for a job well done. I am such a fan of doing little things like that AND of sending actual cards and letters. I swear this is a lost art among people. Glad to hear he took them!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 26, 2014)

> I just figured out something that is going to save me SO MUCH TIME. Â I wanted to share here, since it's such a busy thread, and I know we all pretty much do trades/shipping anyways. Â I know this won't help everyone, and I'm sure it's something most of you are already aware of, but... here goes!Â  I live in a neighborhood where everyone shares a large and dividedÂ mailbox, kind of like they have in apartment complexes, but we all live in houses. Â Our outgoing mail slot is SUPER SMALL, and I've never been able to fit anything more than a letter in it, not even a greeting card, so I've always had to drive up to the drop box when I had something to mail out. The other day, I wasn't feeling well, my son was being a terror, and putting him in his car seatÂ and then being enclosed in aÂ vehicle with his defiant three-year-old-going-on-teenager assÂ to drive the 1/4th mile up to the nearest drop box sounded like actual hell on earth to me. Â I had two trades that I wanted/needed to ship out, and I noticed that the mail hadn't run yet. Â I'm usually never quick enough to catch the mailman while he's actually at our mailboxÂ (although I have been able to do that once), so I had an idea. Â I put a post-it on the packages saying "These are outgoing packages, but they won't fit in the outgoing mail slot. Â Will you pretty please take them? Â Thank you so much!" Â And I put them in my actual mail box pointing out to where he would see the note while he was delivering the mail.Â  And he totally took them for me!Â  I've done it two more times since, and everything gets to everyone so much more quickly now. Â It seems to skip a bit of a step in processing, plus the products don't sit in that drop bin all day either. Â  I figured I would give it a try because I know that people with regular mailboxes are able to do that, so why not? Â Plus, the packages had tracking on them, so there wasn't a real chance of them going "missing." Â Maybe this is common sense for some of you, but I'm hoping there are a few of you out there who never realized you could do this either! Â I hope it helps to make your lives easier =) I plan on leaving him a packaged sweet goodieÂ along with a,Â "Thank you for being awesome, and taking these packages for me. Â Here's a sweet treat!" note next time I have something to send along. Â I feel like he technically could be a dick about it and refuse to take them. Â I know there's plenty of postal workers out there who hate their lives/jobs/the customers (and I totally don't blame them!)


 HOLY AMAZING idea!! Duh! Why haven't I thought I thought of that before. Our home was built in 96 and we've lived here 13 years and our little neighborhood has the same mailbox set up. I have to drive a few blocks to go to the post office. Seriously, how did I not think of that lol lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

> HOLY AMAZING idea!! Duh! Why haven't I thought I thought of that before. Our home was built in 96 and we've lived here 13 years and our little neighborhood has the same mailbox set up. I have to drive a few blocks to go to the post office. Seriously, how did I not think of that lol lol


 That's what I do in my apartment building! Some people just leaved stamped / addressed items on top of the bank of boxes but that's so risky.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered the sumita eyeliner in sky blue today, lol, so I'll probably get that in my box.

On a brighter note, my box contents updated on my 2nd account...I'm assuming that's the replacement box for the one that showed up with only 3 of 5 samples. Hopefully, this one comes in soon....according to the picture, it has the initial eyeliner in it. That would be an awesome way to say sorry for the shipping/packing fiasco this month!

I also went ahead and bought the beauty protector spray since I can't seem to get a box with it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you love the Beauty Protector spray!  It smells so good!  I got the spray in both my boxes when BB first had them, and I received the Beauty Protector oil in my box last month.  I am in LOVE with this oil!  It doesn't make my hair greasy at all.  I'm going to purchase this with my points soon. The scent is amazing!
Add me to the BP spray addicts list! I got it in my first BB, and it leaked so I asked for a new one. I basically had two sample sizes, and I was running out so I ordered the full size. Now I refill the sample size for travel from my full size bottle. My hair is really long and I have split ends, and the spray makes my hair smooth, shiny and keeps it smelling great all day.  And you can't even see my split ends as much!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


HOLY AMAZING idea!! Duh! Why haven't I thought I thought of that before. Our home was built in 96 and we've lived here 13 years and our little neighborhood has the same mailbox set up. I have to drive a few blocks to go to the post office. Seriously, how did I not think of that lol lol

Omg!  I'm glad I was able to help someone else.  I seriously was like OMG MY LIFE IS SO MUCH BETTER NOW whenever the lightbulb went off the other day.  I'm really irritated at the time I've wasted going to the few blocks to my drop box (the nearest post office is like 3 miles away even though I live in the middle of suburbia).  I started crocheting last August, and immediately when I did all of my friends wanted me to make hats and stuff for them, and I was going back and forth to that stupid drop box like 3x a week.

&lt;3 glad I could be of help!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CherryCaliente* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are so sweet. I love when people do little sweet things like leaving a treat for a PO worker for a job well done. I am such a fan of doing little things like that AND of sending actual cards and letters. I swear this is a lost art among people. Glad to hear he took them!

I feel like they really do such a thankless job.  Yeah, they do get paid well, have great benefits, and retirement, but people can be such jerks to them.  I'm a huge fan of the paying it forward, doing small things like that for others, and doing my best to hopefully make someone else's day a smidgeon brighter!  Last summer we always left Gatorade out for the UPS guy.  We were ordering a LOT from Amazon and he was stopping by our house like every other day.  =)


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 27, 2014)

I am still having issues with reviews, it is still only popping up with the customer review option only instead of the sample review for points. Is anyone else still having this issue too?


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 27, 2014)

Someone please give me the willpower to cancel my two additional birchboxes after next month's boxes come out.  I'm out of control!


----------



## casey anne (Mar 27, 2014)

Head's up - my box page updated for a second time...did this happen to anyone else?  My second account is all out of whack.


----------



## Tamarin (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone please give me the willpower to cancel my two additional birchboxes after next month's boxes come out.  I'm out of control! 
Consider it this way: instead of sinking the money into samples, save that money and spend it on full-size products that you like


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am still having issues with reviews, it is still only popping up with the customer review option only instead of the sample review for points. Is anyone else still having this issue too?
Did you cancel your sub and then resubscribe before finishing your reviews?  Some people on here have said that once you cancel your subscription, you can no longer earn feedback points.  I haven't done that, so I am not sure if it is true or if resubbing would reactivate the feedback for the previous subscription month.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 27, 2014)

> Consider it this way: instead of sinking the money into samples, save that money and spend it on full-size products that you likeÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's exactly what I was thinking. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Between even just Blush, Ipsy and one Birchbox, that's $40! That's enough for a new MUFE foundation every month!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 27, 2014)

> Did you cancel your sub and then resubscribe before finishing your reviews? Â Some people on here have said that once you cancel your subscription, you can no longer earn feedback points. Â I haven't done that, so I am not sure if it is true or if resubbing would reactivate the feedback for the previous subscription month.


 Nope, I was going to review prior to canceling and resubbing lol.


----------



## CherryCaliente (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel like they really do such a thankless job.  Yeah, they do get paid well, have great benefits, and retirement, but people can be such jerks to them.  I'm a huge fan of the paying it forward, doing small things like that for others, and doing my best to hopefully make someone else's day a smidgeon brighter!  Last summer we always left Gatorade out for the UPS guy.  We were ordering a LOT from Amazon and he was stopping by our house like every other day.  =)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone please give me the willpower to cancel my two additional birchboxes after next month's boxes come out.  I'm out of control! 

I agree! Most people I know whine and moan about how their mail isn't there at a certain time of day (aka whenever would be most convenient for them). Just the other day I asserted to my dad that the PO workers have routes to do &amp; no, they shouldn't have to get up hours earlier to get your mail when you want it. I mean, seriously, these poor people have to go out in the desert heat here, &amp; the rain, humidity, and snow/ice &amp; frigid temperatures I just left on the East coast. I'm going to use your idea since I think it's great and leave bottled water/Gatorade out for our mail delivery people. 

I can help with no such willpower. I'm not the biggest enabler on the block lol, but I am about 10 seconds from getting my second sub. I can't help myself..need..more..samples. And I want to get my mom one since I think she'd enjoy it (she's going to try my Michael Todd charcoal scrub tonight that I got from ipsy what seems like eons ago). I don't think 3 is bad, and I won't name any number I think might be a little excessive since I don't want to offend anyone who may have that number. ;P


----------



## jayeme (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, I just resubscribed to Birchbox a few days ago after some time away, and I thought I'd be starting with an April box, but I just got an email that my March box has shipped. My profile says the only thing I can't get enough of is makeup...and what's the only thing not in my box contents? Makeup. It's Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom, Coola sunscreen, Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion, Beauty Protector Spray, and chocolate AND tea. I have food items, but no makeup. Kind of annoyed. Oh well, I have heard good things about the BP spray, and six items means extra points....But do you even think they look at our profiles? I kind of think no.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I just resubscribed to Birchbox a few days ago after some time away, and I thought I'd be starting with an April box, but I just got an email that my March box has shipped. My profile says the only thing I can't get enough of is makeup...and what's the only thing not in my box contents? Makeup. It's Harvey Prince Cherie Blossom, Coola sunscreen, Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion, Beauty Protector Spray, and chocolate AND tea. I have food items, but no makeup. Kind of annoyed. Oh well, I have heard good things about the BP spray, and six items means extra points....But do you even think they look at our profiles? I kind of think no. 

Well they don't really look at your profile in terms of the first box. I think they have boxes set up that they send to new subscribers. Which is why i think a lot of people that got a 2nd or 3rd sub just for this month, ended up getting the same boxes. Plus even when you change your profile, i think it takes a month or two to really change the type of boxes you get.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 27, 2014)

> Well they don't really look at your profile in terms of the first box. I think they have boxes set up that they send to new subscribers.Â Which is why i think a lot of people that got a 2nd or 3rd sub just for this month, ended up getting the same boxes. Plus even when you change your profile, i think it takes a month or two to really change the type of boxes you get.Â


 Sometimes I think they do not look at anybody's profile at all. I left all the things blank under "Which lifestyle extras would you like to see?" It feels like I get all the extras now.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 27, 2014)

So I got my first box yesterday and I loved it all. Well, mostly all. That air repair stuff is surprisingly drying rather than moisturizing? I'll need to see how the SuperGoop Serum works under my makeup, but I'm hoping it may be a viable summer option for me, since I don't really like the usual facial sunblocks.

My husband and I also really loved the Mighty Leaf Tea. I'm not so crazy on the price of it, but then I think back to what a wonderful cup of tea it was. Hrrrm....

TheBalm sample is seriously the cutest sample ever. The pictures simply had not prepared me for how adorable it was!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well they don't really look at your profile in terms of the first box. I think they have boxes set up that they send to new subscribers. Which is why i think a lot of people that got a 2nd or 3rd sub just for this month, ended up getting the same boxes. Plus even when you change your profile, i think it takes a month or two to really change the type of boxes you get. 

It's not my first box, though. I mean, I'm on the same account as before, I had just been unsubscribed for a couple of months and then resubscribed. The Coola sunscreen is especially annoying because I've had a variation of that before, but I guess if it's not the exact same one it doesn't count as a repeat.....


----------



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2014)

> It's not my first box, though. I mean, I'm on the same account as before, I had just been unsubscribed for a couple of months and then resubscribed. The Coola sunscreen is especially annoying because I've had a variation of that before, but I guess if it's not the exact same one it doesn't count as a repeat.....


 It seems like canceling and resubscribing basically resets your sub, so it is treated as a new sub by Birchbox even if you had previously been subscribed for two years, which means they apparently basically disregard your profile that reset first month.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It seems like canceling and resubscribing basically resets your sub, so it is treated as a new sub by Birchbox even if you had previously been subscribed for two years, which means they apparently basically disregard your profile that reset first month.

Hmm okay. Hopefully April is better!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 27, 2014)

just got home from work and i got another box from bbx. i don't know why but it was another box 1. i guess i'll put everything in the box up for trade...


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 29, 2014)

I finally got my second box today with the bbcase code. This thing is WAY bigger than I thought! It's bigger then the actual Birchbox itself!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 3, 2014)

I just got back from vacation, and my 2nd March Birchbox that I ordered back on the 14th!!!!!! with the BBZIP code had finally arrived. The makeup case was SO ADORABLE that it was totally worth the wait!





&lt;3&lt;3 it.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 3, 2014)

@lethallesal, that is really cute! Looks like decent quality, too!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lethallesal, that is really cute! Looks like decent quality, too!

It's REALLY nice quality.  It's super duper padded and quite large too.  It was much bigger than the birchbox itself.  I'm one happy subscriber!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 3, 2014)

> It's REALLY nice quality. Â It's super duper padded and quite large too. Â It was much bigger than the birchbox itself. Â I'm one happy subscriber!Â


 I got this one too and it's awesome! I expected it to be really small. I also love the colors! I've already got mine stuffed full.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2014)

The BBCASE bag is pretty big, the BBZIP case was minuscule. I'm glad I have both now though! The print is SUPERCUTE!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The BBCASE bag is pretty big, the BBZIP case was minuscule. I'm glad I have both now though! The print is SUPERCUTE!!!

They must have sent me the BBCASE bag instead of the BBZIP one.  I used the BBZIP code, but the one I got is adorable and larger than I was expecting it to be.  It's at least 2x the size of my most recent Ipsy bag.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

@LethalLesal the bag in the picture you shared is the one I received and I used the BBCASE code.


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 14, 2014)

Adorable! I love this box.


----------

